# Specialized Fatboy / Fatboy Expert



## Leser (27. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Fatbiker!

Ich mach mal nen Faden für das Specialized Fatboy auf, weil ich mir ein paar Fragen nicht selbst beantworten kann.

Fatboy (1.799) http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/fat-boy/fatboy#specs

Fatboy Expert (2.399)  http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/fat-boy/fatboy-expert#specs 

Primäre Frage: lohnt sich der Aufpreis für das Expert?

Gibt es da noch mehr Unterschiede als Farbe und Komponenten?
Ist das Expert evtl. deutlich leichter?
Beim Fatboy steht 29er-Geometrie, beim Expert Fat Bike-Geometrie. Wo ist da der Unterschied? Auf den Bildern sehen die Rahmen für mich gleich aus.

Wenn ein Fatboy zum probefahren auftaucht, hängt es doch mal an die Waage und schreibt was zu den Reifen.

Danke für die Unterstützung


----------



## yo_eddy (27. Oktober 2013)

Das Review auf mtbr.com kennst Du?

http://reviews.mtbr.com/just-in-specialized-fatboy-fat-bike

Grüße,
Axel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (27. Oktober 2013)

Leser schrieb:


> Gibt es da noch mehr Unterschiede als Farbe und Komponenten?
> Ist das Expert evtl. deutlich leichter?
> Beim Fatboy steht 29er-Geometrie, beim Expert Fat Bike-Geometrie. Wo ist da der Unterschied? Auf den Bildern sehen die Rahmen für mich gleich aus.


Beide Varianten haben ein und denselben Rahmen. Es ist etwas schade (oder bedenklich?), wie sehr die Marketingabteilung hier bereits den Ton angibt.


----------



## dopero (27. Oktober 2013)

Ich hatte auch schon vor mir das Expert zu Bestellen.
Einfach deswegen weil ich beim normalen innerhalb kürzester Zeit die Preisdifferenz sowieso wieder in Teile umgesetzt hätte um dann ein Rad zu haben was dem Expert entspricht. Dann kann ich das Geld auch gleich ausgeben.


----------



## Bodenprobe (27. Oktober 2013)

Aber der Expert Rahmen ist farblich viiiiiel langeweiliger.... 

Nein, ist natürlich absolute Geschmackssache!


----------



## Leser (27. Oktober 2013)

@yo_eddy
kannte ich noch nicht - Danke

 @dopero
so gehts mir eigentlich auch, ich wollte von SRAM weg und auf XT umbauen.
Beim Expert würde ich das dann doppelt bezahlen, aber wenn es noch 1 Kg leichter wäre...........

 @Bodenprobe
empfinde ich genauso..........wenn wenigstens die Gabel auch oliv wäre (oder der Rahmen mattschwarz)


----------



## dopero (27. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir wird es höchstwahrscheinlich wegen der großen Stückzahl und absolut tollen Lieferbarkeit eh nichts mit dem Fatboy.

 @Bodenprobe
wegen der Farbe war ich auch am Überlegen. Aber wenn man schon die Gabel noch Lackieren muss, kann man das gleich mit dem ganzen Rad in einer Farbe machen, die sonst keiner hat.


----------



## Optimizer (28. Oktober 2013)

Die Reifen sehen interessant aus. Bei der Größe 26x4,6" könnten die auch ins On One Fatty passen....


----------



## stuhli (28. Oktober 2013)

Die Reifen interessieren mich auch. Zumal ich mit dem 'normalen' Ground Control auf dem Stumpi zufrieden war. 

Von den beiden Fatboys würde ich das günstigere nehmen, fahren und nach und nach aufrüsten. Bremsen z.B.
Das Expert schaut langweiliger aus als das normale in grün.


----------



## zoomer (3. November 2013)

Leser schrieb:


> Primäre Frage: lohnt sich der Aufpreis für das Expert?





Bin's grad mal durchgegangen ....
und dachte - niemals den Aufpreis für's Expert.
Die wesentlichen Teile sind eh gleich, und den Rest würde ich auch
lieber gegen Shimano eintauschen, da macht man beim Normalen
weniger kaputt.

Aber es sind doch 2 Schönheitsfehler die mich verunsichern ...
Ich denke ich hätte mich am Olivgrün schnell satt gesehen und zweitens
die 2 mm Standardspeichen gegenüber den Doppeldickend im Expert.


----------



## Leser (3. November 2013)

Hi,
so habe ich mir das auch schon gedacht.
Wenn ich Schalter, Bremsen komplett, Kurbeln, Umwerfer und Schaltwerk (alles XT) austausche, liege ich bei gut 600â¬ und kann die anderen Sachen noch verkaufen.
Oder passen die Kurbeln nicht aufs Innelager?
Ãber die Kette und das Ritzelpaket ist noch nachzudenken.
Haben die Speichen auÃer dem Gewicht noch andere Vorteile?
Das Thema Farbe ist sowieso Geschmackssache. Mir gefÃ¤llt das Expert richtig gut.
Andererseits habe ich meine Autofelgen vor Ã¼ber einem Jahr mit PlastiDip behandelt und es hÃ¤lt prima...........also passt das auch beim Fahrrad 
Und wegrubbeln kann ich das Zeugs auch wenns nicht mehr gefÃ¤llt.



Mein HÃ¤ndler sagte gestern, dass er die Fatboys in KW50 erwartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dopero (3. November 2013)

Leser schrieb:


> Hi,
> Mein Händler sagte gestern, dass er die Fatboys in KW50 erwartet.


Das hast du Glück, mein Händler erwartet das bestellte Expert im März. Er hat telefoniert und im wurde gesagt im Dezember kommen für ganz Deutschland nur 10 Stück, die natürlich alle vergeben sind.


----------



## Dämon__ (3. November 2013)

Leser schrieb:


> Andererseits habe ich meine Autofelgen vor über einem Jahr mit PlastiDip behandelt und es hält prima...........also passt das auch beim Fahrrad
> Und wegrubbeln kann ich das Zeugs auch wenns nicht mehr gefällt.



viel Spaß beim weg rubbeln  im Ernst, hatten wir auch mal gemacht und haben dann Stunden verbracht das Zeug abzubekommen.


----------



## zoomer (3. November 2013)

Leser schrieb:


> Mein Händler sagte gestern, dass er die Fatboys in KW50 erwartet.





Das ist ja noch über ein Jahr .... 




Die Speichen sind etwas schwerer und weniger dauerhaltbar als die
Konifizierten. Ist zwar nicht der Rede wert weil beides viel mehr noch
von anderen Faktoren abhängt - so was ärgert mich einfach nur.


----------



## Leser (3. November 2013)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das ist ja noch über ein Jahr ....



Versteh' ich nicht..............magst Du nochmal nachrechnen?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Mai 2014)

Zum Thema Specialized Ground Control: Inzwischen haben mehrere Leute die Erfahrung gemacht, dass sich der Ground Control auf dem Vorderrad merkwürdig fährt. Ich fand das Lenkverhalten sehr träge, so als ob der Reifen am Untergrund klebt oder die Stollenstruktur eine Drehbewegung des Reifens behindern. Als Hinterreifen ist er hingegen okay.

Wollte es nur mal erwähnen, damit Fatboy-Fahrer, die vielleicht nix anderes kennen, dieses Lenkverhalten nicht dem Fatbike an sich zuschreiben. Diejenigen, die die Möglichkeit haben, sollten mal ein anderes Fatbike (oder einen anderen Vorderreifen) ausprobieren. Nach meiner Erfahrung gibt es da schon starke Unterschiede.

Was sind Eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## tgs (16. Mai 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Zum Thema Specialized Ground Control: ...
> Was sind Eure Erfahrungen?


Persönlich habe ich nur den Vergleich zur Surly Nate Bereifung auf einem Salsa Mukluk, was ja schon wegen der unterschiedlichen Groessen nicht repräsentativ ist. [Interessant finde ich dabei, dass auf den original Nates des Mukluk 4.0x26 steht, überall sonst aber immer die Rede von 3.8x26 fuer den Nate ist!??].
Wenn es richtig matschig ist, wie bei uns in den letzten Tagen, hat der Nate mehr Grip am Hinterrad und mehr Stabilität/Führung am Vorderrad als der GC an meinem Fatboy.
Der GC ist super bei trockenen und nassen Bedingungen, wenn es nicht zu matschig ist. Dann aber "schwimmt" er bei mir auf sobald es mal etwas schneller bergab geht und als Folge habe ich mich jetzt schon ein paar mal in die Pampe gelegt.
Im Trockenen fahre ich vo. + hi. 0.4 bar und bei nassem Untergrund 0.35 bar, ebenfalls vo. + hi. bei ca. 85 kg Gewicht. Unglaublich, wie sich der Grip durch den Unterschied von 0.05 (!) bar verbessert.
Ich montiere jedenfalls demnächst vorne einen Surly Bud und hinten den Lou. Dann kann ich einen aussagekräftigen Vergleich anstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Mai 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich montiere jedenfalls demnächst vorne einen Surly Bud und hinten den Lou. Dann kann ich einen aussagekräftigen Vergleich anstellen.


Tipp: Montier Dir den Lou vorne und hinten. Hinten gegen die Fahrtrichtung. Der Lou hat auch so genug Seitenführung für vorne, aber eine viel bessere Bremskraftübertragung als der Bud.


----------



## tgs (16. Mai 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Tipp: Montier Dir den Lou vorne und hinten. Hinten gegen die Fahrtrichtung.


 Warum hinten gegen die Fahrtrichtung?


----------



## zoomer (16. Mai 2014)

Mehr Grip beim Treten - was man bei mir vernachlässigen kann.
Ich dreh eher meine Hinterreifen um damit sie besser bremsen.


----------



## Athabaske (16. Mai 2014)

Bremsen? Hinterrad?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Mai 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Mehr Grip beim Treten - was man bei mir vernachlässigen kann.
> Ich dreh eher meine Hinterreifen um damit sie besser bremsen.


Ja es stimmt, wenn man ihn umdreht, bremst´s ein bisschen schlechter als vorher auf der Hinterachse. Aber dafür kommst Du wie schon gesagt steilere Berge hoch und kannst Dich durch jedes Schlammloch wühlen 

EDITH: Gerade hat mir mein Reifenspender erzählt, dass sich der Nate vorne 100x besser fährt als der Ground Control, den er vorher drauf hatte. Es rollt leichter und lenkt sich viel leichter. Also Ihr Fatboy-Piloten, denkt mal über neue Vorderreifen nach. Es lohnt sich


----------



## hoodride (16. Mai 2014)

Warst Du schon wieder Geld ausgeben?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Mai 2014)

Nein, nur getauscht  war kostenneutral


----------



## hoodride (16. Mai 2014)




----------



## tgs (16. Mai 2014)

Was sind denn das für Vergleiche!?? Nate (3.8) "rollt leichter und lenkt sich viel leichter" als ein GC (4.6)??!

... Und dann diese mitteilungsbedürftigen "smiley" poster ... was für ein bullshit ... sehr informativ.


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> ... was für ein bullshit ... sehr informativ.



Find ich auch, dass das auf Post #26 zutrifft 

Es gibts nix entspannenderes als nach nem harten Tag abends noch mal schnell zum auskotzen im Fatbike Forum vorbeizuschaun......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Mai 2014)

1. Nate ist ein 4.0er
2. Auf dem GC steht zwar 4,6 er wirkt aber max wie ein 4,2er oder 4,4er
3. Wenn man beide auf der gleichen Felge montiert, sieht man nur wenig Breitenunterschied
4. Selbst der 4,8er Lou rollt und lenkt besser als der CG
5. Anregungen kann ich geben, Deine Meiung musst Du Dir selber bilden.


----------



## Bumble (16. Mai 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> 5. Anregungen kann ich geben, Deine Meiung musst Du Dir selber bilden.



Darum gings in dem Fall eher weniger 


Finds übrigens super dass du mir den Fehlkauf GC erspart hast, danke dafür


----------



## Der Kokopelli (16. Mai 2014)

folgendes passt hier gut rein und genau zum bisher gesagten:


projekt schrieb:


> Nochmal zum GroundControl am VR, das haklige Lenkverhalten stört. Zuerst ist das Einlenken etwas störrich, dann knickt das VR ein, fängt sich aber sofort wieder. Hat mich spontan an die alten Panaracer Reifen mit dual compound erinnert.
> 
> Der Besitzer hat schon einen Lou bestellt, wenn ich Ihm nächste Woche die Laufräder mit Laser einspeiche, fahr ich's nochmal Probe
> 
> Gruß projekt


----------



## Deleted 308434 (16. Mai 2014)

Hi ich hab mich grad registriert, nen Neuling also.

Und seit heut bin ich stolzer Besitzer vom Fatboy in Größe L.
Bilder werden sicher bald noch kommen. Man war das nen Glücksgriff so leicht zu händeln, stets sicher und alles andere als lahm.
Selbst mit meinem vorherigen Cyclocross war ich kaum schneller.
Zum Reifen kann ich noch nix negatives sagen, muss erstmal fahren 
bis nix mehr dran ist


----------



## Der Kokopelli (17. Mai 2014)

Hallo Spitzbuub, willkommen und Glückwunsch zum Fatbike! Ich will ja den Reifen nicht schlechtmachen, schließlich fahre ich den selber auf dem Hinterrad... Ich will nur besonders Fatbike-Neulingen sagen, dass es da draußen noch mehr Reifen gibt, die vielleicht besser performen auf dem Vorderrad. Bevor vielleicht jemand die selbe Erfahrung macht und dann auf die Idee kommt, dieses Lenkverhalten sei beim Fatbike eben so und vielleicht sogar die Lust dran verliert deswegen...


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Mai 2014)

Ich hab mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten an meinem Expert geändert 

Bremsen : jetzt Shimano Saint mit vorn und hinten 203mm Scheiben.
Lenker : jetzt Azonic mit 780mm Breite und 25mm Rise.
Vorbau : jetzt Race Face 50mm/0.
Sattelstütze : jetzt RS Reverb mit 125mm Hub.
Kettenführung : Bionicon C-Guide.


----------



## projekt (19. Mai 2014)

Nach meiner Fatboy Probefahrt will ich nun auch eins 

Suche Speci Fatboy in Größe S = 15.5"

Gruß projekt


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Mai 2014)

Und wieso hast du´s nicht gleich nach der Probefahrt im Laden gekauft?


----------



## projekt (19. Mai 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Und wieso hast du´s nicht gleich nach der Probefahrt im Laden gekauft?



... wäre schön gewesen.

Ich bin ein M von einem Freund gefahren.

Gruß projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Mai 2014)

Ich bezweifle ja stark, dass du hier übers Forum Erfolg haben wirst, da die Bikes doch recht rar sind,
aber dennoch viel Glück!


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Mai 2014)

ich denke gerade übers Forum könnte es was werden, es gibt viele die wissen was in ihrem lokalen Laden so rumsteht...


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. Mai 2014)

Stimmt auch wieder! Ich hatte eher an die wenigen Besitzer eines Fatboy in S gedacht, die ihres nicht wieder rausrücken wollen.


----------



## projekt (19. Mai 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> ich denke gerade übers Forum könnte es was werden, es gibt viele die wissen was in ihrem lokalen Laden so rumsteht...



... natürlich freue ich mich über solche Hinweise.

Die Suche bei den lokalen Speci Händlern ergab das Specialized im Juni/Juli neue Fatboys in S und M nachschiebt - aber nur Experts 

2.4k ist schon ein Haufen Geld, wenn es um 1.7k auch gegangen wäre. Ist halt immer ärgerlich viel teures Zeugs mitzukaufen das ich gar nicht will und brauche.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Wickerer (19. Mai 2014)

Hier stand am Freitag noch ein Fatboy in S.


----------



## projekt (19. Mai 2014)

Wickerer schrieb:


> Hier stand am Freitag noch ein Fatboy in S.


 
Merci, ah das "alte" Allmountains, da rufe ich morgen mal an.

Gruß projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (24. Mai 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hab mal ein paar Kleinigkeiten an meinem Expert geändert
> 
> Bremsen : jetzt Shimano Saint mit vorn und hinten 203mm Scheiben.
> Lenker : jetzt Azonic mit 780mm Breite und 25mm Rise.
> ...


 


Nachdem ich mit dem original Reifen ( Ground Control ) vorne auch kleine Probleme hatte , z.B. schweres Einlenken , schlechter gerade aus  lauf , hab ich jetzt einen Surly Lou 26x4,8 vorne montiert.
Was für ein Unterschied 
Mein Fatboy lässt sich jetzt fast genauso leicht lenken wie mein Enduro und läuft auch richtig gut gerade aus.
Außer dem ist der Gripp vorne noch mal besser geworden.


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Mai 2014)

Nicht mehr lange und die Jungs starten mit ihren Fatboys zur Transalp 

http://www.fatbike-transalp.de/


----------



## zoomer (28. Mai 2014)

... "Überrollt Vorurteile" ....


----------



## Fabeymer (28. Mai 2014)

Nur mal so als Einwurf von meiner Seite:

Irgendwie sehe ich da jetzt nicht so wirklich das Besondere in der Aktion...mit komplettem Equipment und dementsprechend ohne Übernachtungen in Hütten ja, aber so? 

Dass bei dem Vorhaben von "Expeditionsgeräten" gesprochen wird, setzt dem Ganzen irgendwo die Krone auf. Expedition ist für mich was anderes als das Befahren einer Route, die von hunderten Personen und auch geführten Gruppen genutzt wird.

Naja, viel Spaß den beiden...ist ja schön, wenn das Gehype funktioniert und sogar Red Bull sich irgendwie beteiligt.


----------



## scylla (28. Mai 2014)

ach, lass sie doch, das wissen die beiden schon selbst

_"Aber wie passt die FATBike Transalp dazu? Wir sind nicht höher. Wir sind nicht weiter. Und wir sind schon garnicht schneller.  Aber wir haben eine nicht ganz alltägliche Idee, einen Traum etwas Neues auszuprobieren.  Und das tun wir gepflegt ohne Erfahrungen – obwohl wir schon seit unserer frühen Jugend biken standen Transalp, Marathon, etc. auf unserer To-Do Liste bisher doch eher hinten."
_
die erste Transalp kann ja persönlich schon Abenteuer und Expedition sein, wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat. Ich persönlich würde da auch nicht so viel Bohai drum machen, aber wenn's funktioniert, und noch ein wenig Unterstützung dabei rumspringt, warum nicht


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Mai 2014)

Falls jemand übrigens den Specialized Ground Control 4.6er sucht, Cycleplanet in Mainz hat jetzt 3 Stück im Laden.


----------



## projekt (29. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

mein Fatboy ist soweit fertig, 12,84 kg zeigt die Waage * *

Gruß projekt


----------



## Deleted 308434 (29. Mai 2014)

Danke für die Infos, zum vergleichen zwecks Leichtbau ist die PDF sehr praktisch.
Ich werde demnächst fürs Vorderrad den Big Fat Larry und den Surly Schlauch bestellen. Mal sehen wie es sich dann so fährt.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (30. Mai 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Anbei einige Daten zum Fatboy, siehe pdf im Anhang.


Ola Project,

Informative Datei... Haste die Daten selbst ermittelt?


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. Mai 2014)

Wenn ich mir die Liste ansehe, dann ist mir nicht klar, was Du nun an Schlächen verbaut hast. Der Schwalbe 13F ist nicht drauf. Vielleicht geht der auch noch? leicht ist er und bis 4.0 geht er einwandfrei...





projekt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> mein Fatboy ist soweit fertig, 12,80 kg zeigt die Waage * *
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (30. Mai 2014)

Theo_Neandonly schrieb:


> Ola Project,
> 
> ... Haste die Daten selbst ermittelt?



Hallo Theo,

die Daten sind selbst ermittelt, die *kursiven* Angaben stammen aus dem web.

Gruß projekt


----------



## T_Man (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Projekt,

super Tabelle, gibt's auch ein Foto von dem Rad?
Aus welchem Material hast denn den Marsh Guard gemacht ?

Grüße
T_Man


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. Mai 2014)

Sehe es jetzt. Du hast den Maxxis DH 24 x 2.7 AV eingebaut. Ich würde den Schwalbe 13F mal testen - wenn es noch um ein paar Gramm geht;-)

Was ist denn die Samax BAF-27 für eine Kurbel? Finde dazu nix.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Mai 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Sehe es jetzt. Du hast den Maxxis DH 24 x 2.7 AV eingebaut. Ich würde den Schwalbe 13F mal testen - wenn es noch um ein paar Gramm geht;-)



Gepaart mit den 4,6er GCs, die er drauf hat? Wohl bekomm´s!


----------



## oli_muenchen (30. Mai 2014)

Ich wäre da mutig. Aber vielleicht ist es ja auch Schmarrn


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Mai 2014)

Vielleicht könnte man den Conti FR mal versuchen, aber der 13F taugt mMn wirklich nur für die 4" Garde.


----------



## projekt (30. Mai 2014)

T_Man schrieb:


> Hallo Projekt,
> 
> gibt's auch ein Foto von dem Rad?
> Aus welchem Material hast denn den Marsh Guard gemacht ?
> ...



Hallo T_Man,








Der marsh guard Nachbau ist aus transparentem 0,5 mm starkem PE, halt Irgendwas was noch in der Werkstatt herum lag. Normalerweise nehme ich alte Baueimer (schwarzes PE, 1,6 mm stark) 

Gruß projekt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. Mai 2014)

Sehr schönes Fatboy!! Mit dem kleinen S Rahmen und dem dicken Vorderreifen wirkt das Teil richtig gut. So hat mir bisher noch kein Fatboy gefallen. Gute Reifenkombo, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor 
Fährst Du am 14.6. in Heidelberg mit? Dann können wir das Ding mal in Echt bewundern...


----------



## projekt (30. Mai 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich würde den Schwalbe 13F mal testen - wenn es noch um ein paar Gramm geht;-)
> 
> Was ist denn die Samax BAF-27 für eine Kurbel? Finde dazu nix.



Hallo oli,

der Schwalbe DH10 ist mir im GC 4.6" einfach geplatzt, da nehme ich lieber die von Nika empfohlenen Schläuche.

Die Samox Kurbel ist die originale Kurbel des Fatboys.

Vielleicht wiegt ja mal jemand die e.13 Kurbel des Expert's, oder eine andere pressfit 30 Kurbel mit 130mm Achslänge, dann hat man schon mal einen Anhalt für die Samox Kurbel. Richtig "durchdesignt" sind diese Kurbeln eh nicht, die 170er ist genauso lang wie die 175er, nur das Pedalgewinde ist 5 mm weiter innen gebohrt 

Gruß projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (30. Mai 2014)

Sehr schönes Fatboy. In dieser Größe schaut's mit den fetten Reifen schlichtweg brutal aus.


----------



## T_Man (30. Mai 2014)

Hallo Project,

Danke für die Info und ich finde auch, dass Dein Fatboy sehr gut aussieht.

Grüße
T_Man


----------



## Bumble (30. Mai 2014)

oli_muenchen schrieb:


> Ich wäre da mutig. Aber vielleicht ist es ja auch Schmarrn


Geht net dauerhaft, genausowenig wie die Conti FR, alles schon getestet 

Bei extrafett funktionieren nur die DH-Schläuche, alles andere ist zumindest mir zu unsicher...


----------



## Seetiger (31. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen,
wollte mich kurz outen, daß ich auch ein Expert mein Eigen nenne.
Umgebaut ist noch nichts, werd jetzt erst mal den Lenker und die Griffe angehen,
da meine Hände mit den GripShifts nicht so klar kommen.

Gruß vom Wörthsee bei München
Seetiger


----------



## AlexMB (31. Mai 2014)

habe letztes Wochenende mein Expert in Mainz abgeholt. Änderungen: Syntace Sattelstütze und Syntace Vector Lowriser mit 740 mm. Habe irgendwo rot-eloxierte Bremsen gesehen ... die könnten noch drankommen. 
Fährt sich auf unserer verkarsteten Hausrunde in KH sehr bequem.


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (31. Mai 2014)

AlexMB schrieb:


> Habe irgendwo rot-eloxierte Bremsen gesehen ... die könnten noch drankommen



Meinste  Bremsscheiben?  So welche? Das sind Formula. Die Hope die ich dran hatte haben an der Bremssattelaufnahme geschleift, die hier passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMB (31. Mai 2014)

Theo_Neandonly schrieb:


> Meinste  Bremsscheiben?  So welche? Das sind Formula. Die Hope die ich dran hatte haben an der Bremssattelaufnahme geschleift, die hier passen.



ich meinte ne komplett rot-eloxierte R1


----------



## Theo_Neandonly (31. Mai 2014)

Ah oki, doch Bremse nicht Bremsscheibe...


----------



## AlexMB (31. Mai 2014)

die Gabel sieht life so brachial gut aus !!!


----------



## klausklein (1. Juni 2014)

Hallo,

mein kleiner Fatboy.

Seit dem Umbau des Vorderreifen ist das Lenkverhalten jetzt gut
die anderen Bikes haben seitdem Pause.


----------



## zoomer (1. Juni 2014)

Fatt !


----------



## AlexMB (7. Juni 2014)

soo habe meinem Fatboy mal ordentliche Bremsen verordnet. Passen auch farblich ganz gut. Dazu ein Easton Haven Vorbau.


----------



## projekt (12. Juni 2014)

Hallo Fatboy Expert Fahrer,

kann Jemand mal ein paar Bilder vom e.13 Tretlager machen, oder noch besser, hat Jemand mal das Tretlager und Kurbel ausgebaut und vermessen ?

Grund meiner Frage ist, das ich gerne eine e.13 TRP Kurbel in mein Fatboy bauen möchte, aber auf der e.13 website kein PF30 Tretlager für 100er Tretlagerbreite finde.

Ich vermute mal, das e.13 da was ganz spezielles für Specialized gebastelt hat 

Danke für die Mühe,

Gruß projekt


----------



## tgs (13. Juni 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Grund meiner Frage ist, das ich gerne eine e.13 TRP Kurbel in mein Fatboy bauen möchte, aber auf der e.13 website kein PF30 Tretlager für 100er Tretlagerbreite finde.



Infos zum FatBoy Innenlager siehe Anhang.


----------



## projekt (13. Juni 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Infos zum FatBoy Innenlager siehe Anhang.



 Merci 

Gruß projekt


----------



## benz82 (14. Juni 2014)

Hallo.
kann mal bitte einer was zur Rahmengröße beim Fatboy sagen.
ich sehe hier oft Rahmengröße S?! seit ihr so klein?
ich bin selber 185 groß mit ner Shrittlänge von etwa 84cm. vom Gefühl her tendiere ich zum 19 Zoll also L Rahmen.
Leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit zum Probesitzen...

wie groß seit Ihr und welche Rahmengröße dazu?

danke und gruß Benz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (14. Juni 2014)

Servus!

1,91m und SL 92cm, seit gestern Abend ein Fatboy in "L". 

Grüße,
Marc


----------



## AlexMB (14. Juni 2014)

bin 183 und mir war M zu klein. L passt klasse, ganz ohne Streckbankgefühl


----------



## zoomer (14. Juni 2014)

Bei 183/84 würde ich auch unbedingt L nehmen.
Hab ich beim Fatty auch.

Gut, M würde da grad auch noch gehen.


----------



## Achtender (14. Juni 2014)

Hi,
bei mir sind's 180/85cm und ich würde immer wieder den Rahmen in M nehmen.


----------



## zoomer (15. Juni 2014)

OK,
in Anbetracht des nicht zu kurzen Oberrohres würde ich laut :
http://www.specialized.com/ch/de/bikes/mountain/fat-boy/fatboy-expert#geometry
tatsächlich zwischen 17.5" und 19" schwanken.

(Mir wäre das Steuerrohr bei 17.5" zu kurz)


----------



## CaseOnline (15. Juni 2014)

Servus!

Mal 'ne Bremsenfrage: Ich hab ja seit Freitag ein Fatboy. Bei der ersten Probefahrt fiel mir auf, dass die Bremsen ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit leicht klirren. Nix bei gedacht, den die Bremsgriffe taugten mir bzw. meinen Händen sowieso nicht. Dann gestern Abend mit 200mm/160mm Formula-Scheiben (waren hier "im Lager"...  ) und SLX-Bremsen. Brutales Klirren!

Liegt es an den Scheiben oder am Fatboy? Habe gestern Abend dann auch 160mm/160mm abgerüstet, aber konnte noch nicht probefahren. Wird wohl erst heute spät abends wieder eine Feierabendrunde geben...

Fette Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Vighor (15. Juni 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bei 183/84 würde ich auch unbedingt L nehmen.
> Hab ich beim Fatty auch.
> 
> Gut, M würde da grad auch noch gehen.


Ich hab die Grösse und das Muru ist 18" mit 595 Oberrohr, grösser als das Speci 17,5 (also M) würde ich nicht gehen.


----------



## stuhli (15. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich mir die Geotabelle beim Fatboy anschaue, käme für mich mit 190/89 das 19" gerade recht.
Bei der speziellen Nutzung eines Fatbikes eher OR-technisch kürzer. Normalerweise fahre ich lange Oberrohre mit etwa 640mm. Mein Fatty hat 'nur' ein 610mm OR, was mir ein Stück zu kurz ist eigentlich und das 19" Spezi 625mm wär dann ideal.


----------



## Vighor (15. Juni 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bei 183/84 würde ich auch unbedingt L nehmen.
> Hab ich beim Fatty auch.
> 
> Gut, M würde da grad auch noch gehen.


Ich hab die Grösse und das Muru ist 18" mit 595 Oberrohr, grösser als das Speci 17,5 (also M) würde ich nicht gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (15. Juni 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Bei der ersten Probefahrt fiel mir auf, dass die Bremsen ab einer gewissen Geschwindigkeit leicht klirren. Dann gestern Abend mit 200mm/160mm Formula-Scheiben (waren hier "im Lager"...  ) und SLX-Bremsen. Brutales Klirren!



Ich denke es liegt auch am Reifenprofil, Abrollumfang und Luftdruck ob man die
passende Anregefrequenz trifft.
Manche meiner Räder bleiben absolut ruhig, beim SSP ist es echt heftig.


----------



## dopero (15. Juni 2014)

Ich durfte bei einem Händler ein Fatboy in L mal fahren. Das wäre mir auf Dauer mit 183/83 deutlich zu lang.


----------



## projekt (16. Juni 2014)




----------



## projekt (16. Juni 2014)




----------



## CaseOnline (18. Juni 2014)

Servus!

Mal eine Reifenfrage... Heute Abend geht's in die Berge, das Fatboy ist schon im Auto...  Leider ist es mir vorher nicht gelungen, noch einen Bud oder Lou für das Vorderrad aufzutreiben. Ich finde das Fahrverhalten des Ground Controls vorne etwas "schwierig". Mit mehr Druck läuft er ganz passabel, federt dann aber natürlich nicht mehr so schön. Bzw. eigentlich gar nicht mehr.

Weniger Druck ist komfortabel, aber dann finde ich den Reifen störrisch und unberechenbar.

Fahrt ihr den Ground Control auch vorne? Und wenn ja, gibt es einen Trick? 

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## projekt (18. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (26. Juni 2014)




----------



## CaseOnline (26. Juni 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Fatboy 2015 :
> 
> [furchtbar lackiertes Rad gelöscht]
> 
> ...



In der Tat!!!


----------



## criscross (26. Juni 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Fatboy 2015 :
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 301552
> ..... kann man nur froh sein ein '14er bekommen zu haben
> ...



endlich mal nen Speiseeis mit ner frischen Farbe


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2014)

So "frisch" finde ich Ocker jetzt zwar nicht, aber...


----------



## criscross (26. Juni 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> So "frisch" finde ich Ocker jetzt zwar nicht, aber...



hm...sieht auf meinem Tab eher Orange aus....so wie Tuttifrutti


----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Juni 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> hm...sieht auf meinem Tab eher Orange aus....so wie Tuttifrutti



Hmmm, könntest Recht haben. Einigen wir uns einfach auf Ocker.


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2014)

Apricot im besten Fall ....


Aber nicht mehr so ganz frisch.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Juni 2014)

Immer noch besser als das Hippster-Scott


----------



## dorfmann (26. Juni 2014)

2015  Fatboy pro


----------



## zoomer (26. Juni 2014)

Was soll ich nun organisches zu dieser Farbe sagen ....

Sieht aus wie wenn das Günstigere gegessen wurde und
auf der falschen Seite wieder raus kam ...



Aber - mir gefällt's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pitbull75 (27. Juni 2014)

..die Farbe ist doch nicht schlecht, aber die Gabel sollte dann aber Schwarz sein. 
..mir wäre ein freundliches Schwarz lieber und ist Zeitloser 
..was kostet das Fatboy Pro denn eigentlich ???

Gruß Kai


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juni 2014)

Mit dem Antrieb wahrscheinlich deutlich jenseits der 3000€-Marke


----------



## CaseOnline (27. Juni 2014)

So, der "Bud" ist da. "Lou" war echt nicht zu kriegen...






Was für ein Unterschied im Fahrverhalten!!! Ein Traum - bin sehr begeistert... Jetzt ist mein Fatboy erstmal fertig:






Obwohl, irgendwas geht ja immer. Sattelklemme in Farbe der Pedale und des Vorbaus vielleicht...

Sagt mal, kann man an der Kurbel des Fatboy "ohne Expert" nochmal signifikant Gewicht sparen? Also, ja, sicherlich, ich meine: Zu einem vernünftigen Preis?


----------



## projekt (27. Juni 2014)




----------



## MossAndrew (27. Juni 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> 2015  Fatboy pro



Wo hast du das Bild denn gefunden? Ist die Farbkombi wirklich schon fest? Die Ausstattung scheint nach einem Specialized Mitarbeiter zu stimmen.... bluto mit XX1  .....aber ob ich mit dem Apfelgrün leben kann, oder lieber mein Expert umbaue?!?!?


----------



## MossAndrew (27. Juni 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> 2015  Fatboy pro



Weiss jemand ob die Bluto eine 80, oder 100 mm Version ist?!?


----------



## FlowinFlo (27. Juni 2014)

Sieht sehr nach 80mm aus.


----------



## tgs (28. Juni 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Schläuche musst Du mal schauen, die erste Charge hatte 650g (1,5 mm Wandstärke), die zweite Charge hat 500 g (1 mm Wandstärke). Leichter ist da immer noch ein Maxxis DH 24 x 3.0 mit 420g.


Ich fahre seit März diesen Jahres ohne Probleme schlauchlos. Bei mir waren die 650g Schläuche montiert, so dass ich alleine durch diese Aktion gut 1 kg eingespart habe. Selbst bei den 500g Teilen sollte sich noch ca. 800g Gewichtsersparnis ergeben.
Ist ja evtl. eine Überlegung wert...


----------



## dorfmann (28. Juni 2014)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Wo hast du das Bild denn gefunden? Ist die Farbkombi wirklich schon fest? Die Ausstattung scheint nach einem Specialized Mitarbeiter zu stimmen.... bluto mit XX1  .....aber ob ich mit dem Apfelgrün leben kann, oder lieber mein Expert umbaue?!?!?



das Bild ist wohl irgendwo durchgesickert, offizielle Infos gibts scheinbar noch keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. Juni 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> 2015  Fatboy pro


XX1/X01 mit NextSL Kurbel und weiße Bluto, lecker!! Auch die Farbzusammenstellung gefällt mir. Nur dass Specialized noch immer das Remote-Kabel oben am beweglichen Teil der Sattelstütze festmacht, finde ich mehr als ätzend.


----------



## AlexMB (28. Juni 2014)

Farbe geht schon klar. Finde jede Abwechslung zum Standardschwarz eine Bereicherung (z.B. auch das Salsa Mukluk Ti in grün und titan). Bei youtube schwirrt ein Video rum, in dem die Speci-Entwickler auf Fatboys in knalligen Farben fahren. Die haben es bisher aber nicht in Serie geschafft.
Bluto ... ok vielleicht ganz sinnvoll, weil größere Schläge schon voll auf die Gelenke gehen. Wenn nur die Carbonstarrgabel nicht so brachial gut aussehen würde. Und dann das Mehrgewicht der Bluto ...
Einfach-Kurbel macht auf jeden Fall Sinn.


----------



## MossAndrew (28. Juni 2014)

AlexMB schrieb:


> Farbe geht schon klar. Finde jede Abwechslung zum Standardschwarz eine Bereicherung (z.B. auch das Salsa Mukluk Ti in grün und titan). Bei youtube schwirrt ein Video rum, in dem die Speci-Entwickler auf Fatboys in knalligen Farben fahren. Die haben es bisher aber nicht in Serie geschafft.
> Bluto ... ok vielleicht ganz sinnvoll, weil größere Schläge schon voll auf die Gelenke gehen. Wenn nur die Carbonstarrgabel nicht so brachial gut aussehen würde. Und dann das Mehrgewicht der Bluto ...
> Einfach-Kurbel macht auf jeden Fall Sinn.



Poste doch bitte mal den Link des Videos !!!!
Das mit der Carbongabel, die mit Abstand die schönste ist sehe ich ähnlich, die Bluto kann da leider nicht mithalten....dazu noch ohne Remote am Lenker ?!? Mmhhh


----------



## MossAndrew (29. Juni 2014)

Hat jemand von euch die Länge der Carbongabel des Fatboys parat?!? Geht um die Berechnung des längenunterschiedes wenn man eine Bluto verbaut. Die 80 mm Bluto Variante hat 491 mm länge.


----------



## zoomer (29. Juni 2014)

470 mm wie die Alte ...


----------



## MossAndrew (30. Juni 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> 470 mm wie die Alte ...



Vielen Dank ! Das wären ja gerade mal 21 mm Unterschied. Cool.
Was heisst denn wie die Alte ???
Ist die Carbongabel nicht in allen bisherigen Modellen gleich ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juni 2014)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Vielen Dank ! Das wären ja gerade mal 21 mm Unterschied. Cool.
> Was heisst denn wie die Alte ???
> Ist die Carbongabel nicht in allen bisherigen Modellen gleich ?



Mit "Alte" meinte er die Stahlgabel.

Von der Bluto musst du dann aber noch den Sag abziehen, also etwa 20mm.


----------



## MossAndrew (30. Juni 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Mit "Alte" meinte er die Stahlgabel.
> 
> Von der Bluto musst du dann aber noch den Sag abziehen, also etwa 20mm.



Stahlgabel ? Das Fatboy gibt es nur mit der Carbongabel !!!
Fatboy und Fatboy Expert haben beide eine werkseitige Carbongabel.


----------



## FlowinFlo (30. Juni 2014)

Sorry, ich war gerade gedanklich beim Fatty.


----------



## zoomer (30. Juni 2014)

Ich auch


----------



## F7 Uli (1. Juli 2014)

Interessiere mich für das Fatboy .Kann mir einer der so ein Bike fährt sagen ob  eine Shimano XT Hollowtech Kurbel passt.


----------



## tgs (1. Juli 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Interessiere mich für das Fatboy .Kann mir einer der so ein Bike fährt sagen ob  eine Shimano XT Hollowtech Kurbel passt.


Gibt es die denn überhaupt für 100 mm Innenlager?


----------



## Bumble (1. Juli 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Gibt es die denn überhaupt für 100 mm Innenlager?


 Nicht dass ich wüsste.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Juli 2014)

Bei echtem Interesse solltest du vielleicht selbst erst mal gründlicher recherchieren


----------



## Vighor (1. Juli 2014)

Die Achse der Hollowtech dürfte zu kurz sein.
Middleburn Kurbeln sind aber auch Hollowtech, eventuell kann die Achse der Tandemkurbel ja doch demontiert werden.


----------



## BigJohn (1. Juli 2014)

Grundsätzlich muss einmal zwischen hollowtech I und hollowtech II unterschieden werden. Das sind nämlich innen bzw außenliegende Lager, also technisch von Grund auf verschieden. Middleburn kenne ich nur mit Square taper, Isis und außenliegenden lagern (ht II). Wenn es die auch mal mit octalink gab, dann gibt es kein innenlager in 100mm. Kurz gesagt, es geht nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (1. Juli 2014)

Danke  Jonas +Vighor für die Info. Fat Bike ist für mich Neuland ,aber das Fat Boy in Army Grün sieht schon Hammer aus.


----------



## tgs (1. Juli 2014)

Die e13 Kombi aus PF BB30 Innenlager und den TRS Kurbeln an meinem FatBoy Expert finde ich super. Richtig fette Lager und eine 30mm Achse, die schon mal was aushalten. Im Moment komme ich da jedenfalls nicht auf die Idee, diese Komponenten zu tauschen.
Leider kann ich die Teile am Nato-FatBoy nicht beurteilen, aber die sollten doch auch ganz ordentlich sein. Tauschen/ersetzen kann man ja (fast) immer, aber normalerweise doch ohne sich zu verschlechtern, oder?


----------



## Bumble (1. Juli 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Tauschen/ersetzen kann man ja (fast) immer, aber normalerweise doch ohne sich zu verschlechtern, oder?



Der Satz bezieht sich auf das Einsteiger-Modell mit recht mieser Ausstattung ?

Wenn ja, kapier ich net von was du redest ;-)

Oder war das coole Ironie, die ich net kapiert hab ?


----------



## tgs (2. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Der Satz bezieht sich auf das Einsteiger-Modell mit recht mieser Ausstattung ?


Miese Ausstattung? Alles eine Frage der Betrachtung! Für den Preis bekommt man eine gute Basis, die sich natürlich individuell ausbauen lässt, wie ich finde. Ich habe jedenfalls noch kein bike von der Stange gefunden, was wirklich meinen Vorstellungen und/oder Bedürfnissen entsprochen hat. Und wenn ich schon Teile austausche, dann doch lieber welche, die in der Anschaffung günstig waren, oder? An meinem FatBoy Expert ist auch nur noch die Basis original, obwohl es in besserer Grudausstattung geliefert wurde. 



Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn ja, kapier ich net von was du redest ;-)


Das hat sich auf die Hollowtech Kurbelfrage bezogen. Für mich wäre es eine Verschlechterung, was das Konzept betrifft (als Laie sehe ich das so).



Bumble schrieb:


> Oder war das coole Ironie, die ich net kapiert hab ?


Wenn der Satz als "coole Ironie" rüber kommt, lasse ich das gerne so stehen..., auch wenn es so nicht geplant war .


----------



## Knusberflogge (5. Juli 2014)

Ich hatte das Glück und konnte kürzlich ein Expert beim Händler probefahren - wenn auch sehr eingeschränkt. Die reine Erscheinung ist schon recht heftig bzw. beeindruckend.

Als alter BMX´er gelang mir mit dem Fatboy ein zaghafter Bunny Hopp erstaunlich prima. Nach dem BMX kam dann das BigHit, welches mir neben vielen schönen Stunden auch einige ernsthafte Verletzungen bescherrte. Daher ging ich rein gewichtsmäßig rel.unbelastet zum Fatboy und ich war sehr erstaunt über das leichte Gewicht, welches rein garnicht mit der Optik ( und mit meinem damaligem BigHit ) zusammen paßt.

Nun ist es bestellt und kommt hoffentlich wie versprochen Anfang August, so dass ich nach mehrjähriger Pause nicht nur wieder radeln kann, sondern auch mein erstes "Mountainbike" überhaupt habe. Lange hatte ich mich gewehrt, da ich mich noch nie mit engen Hosen, blanken Beinen und gelüfteten Halbschalen anfreunden konnte. Und nicht böse sein, ich werde es auch diesmal nicht.
Doch die reine Grundidee/Philosophie eines Fatbikes gefällt mir ganz gut - zumindest was ich darin verstehe. Und daher freue ich mich auf sorglose Stunden alleinigen Rumradelns, ohne Kilometer zu fressen oder die neuste Röntgentechnik im Fachkrankenhaus zu erproben.

Das Fatboy habe ich mir allerdings in der günstigsten Grundversion bestellt und ich finde es, abgesehen von Alu & Carbon, gut. Es war allerdings kein aktuelles Modell zu bekommen, sondern nur das spätere´15, was mich sehr verwundert hat.
Am Fatboy werde ich neben einen breiteren Lenker noch ein anderen Sattel, Griffe und eine praktische Satteltasche anbringen. Ansonsten werde ich die Garantie riskieren und es mutiger - oder dummerweise anders lackieren.


----------



## F7 Uli (5. Juli 2014)




----------



## F7 Uli (5. Juli 2014)

Gestern ist das Bike in Größe M angekommen  Nach einer Tour heute werde ich als erstes die Sattelstütze gegen eine Vario tauschen , einen breiteren Lenker montieren und die Bremsen wechseln. Zu den GC Reifen kann ich noch nichts nachteiliges sagen da ich nur auf trockenen Waldwegen gefahren bin .


----------



## CaseOnline (5. Juli 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Gestern ist das Bike in Größe M angekommen  Nach einer Tour heute werde ich als erstes die Sattelstütze gegen eine Vario tauschen , einen breiteren Lenker montieren und die Bremsen wechseln. Zu den GC Reifen kann ich noch nichts nachteiliges sagen da ich nur auf trockenen Waldwegen gefahren bin .



Die Bremsen mussten bei mir auch gehen. Die Griffe passten nicht zu meinen Händen (subjektiv) und die Scheiben haben übelst geklingelt. Die fetten Reifen übertragen scheinbar Vibrationen an die Gabel, die bei mir bei einer ganzen Reihe von Scheiben (habe meinen Vorrat durchprobiert) zu Klingeln geführt haben. Bei mir waren die Shimano SM-RT76 - vermutlich wegen des Alu-Spiders - die Lösung.

Wieviel Druck fährst Du vorne? Für mich war der GC unter 8psi vorne unfahrbar. Hinten ist er unauffällig - was kann man besseres über einen Reifen sagen? 

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## MossAndrew (5. Juli 2014)

Und schon kommt neuer Wind in das Thema Fatboy Pro. Hier mit sicherer Meinung das sich die Geo doch ändern wird! Was meint ihr??? 

http://g-tedproductions.blogspot.de/2014/06/friday-news-and-views_20.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (5. Juli 2014)

Druck am GC vorne zwischen 0,4-0,6 Bar. Fährt sich für mich spitze.


----------



## F7 Uli (5. Juli 2014)

Ich glaube mit dem GC unter 8psi wird es  nur was auf Sand . Muss ich auch erst mal alles ausprobieren. Bei der Bremse habe ich leider nur noch  Shimano Centerlock SM RT 98 da  .Die habe ich im Bikemarkt  anonciert .  Werde auf Shimano XT Bremsen umrüsten( danke für den Scheibentip) und ein 740 Lenker montieren. Die Griffe sind halt an den Lenkerenden mies. Kann mann ja auch noch ändern. )

Gruß Uli


----------



## MossAndrew (5. Juli 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Ich glaube mit dem GC unter 8psi wird es  nur was auf Sand . Muss ich auch erst mal alles ausprobieren. Bei der Bremse habe ich leider nur noch  Shimano Centerlock SM RT 98 da  .Die habe ich im Bikemarkt  anonciert .  Werde auf Shimano XT Bremsen umrüsten( danke für den Scheibentip) und ein 740 Lenker montieren. Die Griffe sind halt an den Lenkerenden mies. Kann mann ja auch noch ändern. )
> 
> Gruß Uli



Hallo Uli,
wie schon erwähnt, mit 8 psi (0,55 bar) fährt sich das Bike Spitze. Ich habe selbst schon 0,3 ausprobiert. Das ist fahrbar, aber bzgl. der möglichen Durchschläge zu gefährlich. Ich wiege übrigens um die 98 kg in Klamotten und fahrfertig ;-)


----------



## MossAndrew (6. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ich hatte das Glück und konnte kürzlich ein Expert beim Händler probefahren - wenn auch sehr eingeschränkt. Die reine Erscheinung ist schon recht heftig bzw. beeindruckend.
> 
> Als alter BMX´er gelang mir mit dem Fatboy ein zaghafter Bunny Hopp erstaunlich prima. Nach dem BMX kam dann das BigHit, welches mir neben vielen schönen Stunden auch einige ernsthafte Verletzungen bescherrte. Daher ging ich rein gewichtsmäßig rel.unbelastet zum Fatboy und ich war sehr erstaunt über das leichte Gewicht, welches rein garnicht mit der Optik ( und mit meinem damaligem BigHit ) zusammen paßt.
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen, heisst das, du hast dir das Orange/ Cyan bestellt?! Hast du es vorher im Original sehen können, oder nur auf Bildern? Was für ne Farbe willst du lackieren? Find ich ne geile Idee ;-) 

Lässt du den Rahmen Pulvern, oder andere Ideen?!? 
Gruss Frank


----------



## Knusberflogge (6. Juli 2014)

Hallo Frank!

Auf die Gefahr hin den Eindruck eines unbekümmerten und finanziell unabhängigen Lebemannes zu stärken, muss ich dennoch zugeben, dass ich das Fatboy ohne "in echt" gesehen zu haben, gekauft hab. Wie aber oben erwähnt, hatte ich ja das durchaus optisch vergleichbare "Expert" gemußtert und gefahren. Mein Fatboy wird dann in der schon hier gezeigten Farbkombi geliefert. Ich hätte aber auch ein aktuelles/altes Modell gekauft. Preislich macht es keinen Unterschied und umlackiert wird es ja eh.

Wie beim BMX und beim Bighit ( Specialized ) habe ich auch beim Fatboy wieder eine komplette Umgestalltung vor. Ganz nach persönlichem Geschmack und Vorlieben. Auf Grund von vielen anderen kostenintensiven Hobbys, die wohl jeder von uns hat, und durch Haus-Garten-Familie-Süßigkeitenspaß sind jedoch Vorstellungen wie Nabenschaltung inkl.gradgliedriger BMX Kette und Lefty für immer nicht umsetzbar...Aber die Lackierung muß, unter anderem, sein.

Die Lackiererei wird den Rahmen und alle weiteren Teile ausschl.der Gabel sandstrahlen, um sie anschließend mit ganz normalem Lack zu lackieren. Dies geschieht zum kleinen dreistelligem Preis und hat mir bei meinen o.g.Rädern qualitativ auch gut gefallen. Bei der Farbe handelt es sich um reine Unifarbe ohne irgendwelche Effekte. Ich mag kein Metalic, eloxierte Teile oder Carbon(optik) . Aber das ist nur mein persönliches Empfinden. Nur satte und reine Farbe, so dass man nur schwer der Versuchung widerstehen kann und nicht am Lack lecken möchte.

Optisch hab ich schon einige Gedanken, möchte aber noch nicht zuviel verraten. Beim BMX hatte ich damals den Rahmen grau & himmelblau mit fließendem Übergang an den Knotenpunkten, Lenker & Gabel waren dabei weiß. Das sah sehr schick aus. 
Das Fatboy werde ich auch wieder vierfarbig lackieren und dabei Lenker & Gabel nicht vergessen. Anschließend das Oberrohr mit Aufklebern von versch.Firmen bekleben. Wenn es fertig ist, stelle ich gern Bilder ein.


----------



## zoomer (6. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Bei der Farbe handelt es sich um reine Unifarbe ohne irgendwelche Effekte. Ich mag kein Metalic, eloxierte Teile oder Carbon(optik) . Aber das ist nur mein persönliches Empfinden. Nur satte und reine Farbe, so dass man nur schwer der Versuchung widerstehen kann und nicht am Lack lecken möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (6. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Hallo Frank!
> 
> Auf die Gefahr hin den Eindruck eines unbekümmerten und finanziell unabhängigen Lebemannes zu stärken, muss ich dennoch zugeben, dass ich das Fatboy ohne "in echt" gesehen zu haben, gekauft hab. Wie aber oben erwähnt, hatte ich ja das durchaus optisch vergleichbare "Expert" gemußtert und gefahren. Mein Fatboy wird dann in der schon hier gezeigten Farbkombi geliefert. Ich hätte aber auch ein aktuelles/altes Modell gekauft. Preislich macht es keinen Unterschied und umlackiert wird es ja eh.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Danke für die schnelle Info. Ich bin gespannt und freue mich auf die Bilder wenn die ersten Eindrücke fertig sind

Schönen Sonntag noch.

Gruss Frank


----------



## F7 Uli (9. Juli 2014)

Habe nun 3 Tage das Fatboy in Wald ,Sand und Straße ausprobiert und ich muß sagen .Super Bike . Ich habe nur nach dem Sandeinsatz am nächsten Tag ein Knacken im Kurbel Bereich festgestellt .Kurbel raus,alles neu gefettet und Weiter gehst. Ein schönes auf der Straße ist das ,das dieses Fatboy auch schnell ist) und erst mal die blicke der Passanten . Ist natürlich als alter MTB Fahrer ein neues.... Als nächstes werden  wohl die Bremsen gegen XT ausgetauscht und der längere Lenker montiert .


----------



## MossAndrew (9. Juli 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Habe nun 3 Tage das Fatboy in Wald ,Sand und Straße ausprobiert und ich muß sagen .Super Bike . Ich habe nur nach dem Sandeinsatz am nächsten Tag ein Knacken im Kurbel Bereich festgestellt .Kurbel raus,alles neu gefettet und Weiter gehst. Ein schönes auf der Straße ist das ,das dieses Fatboy auch schnell ist) und erst mal die blicke der Passanten . Ist natürlich als alter MTB Fahrer ein neues.... Als nächstes werden  wohl die Bremsen gegen XT ausgetauscht und der längere Lenker montiert .



Was für eine Lenkerbreite willst du montieren ? Der aktuelle sollte ja ein 720 er sein. Überlege selbst gerade einen CrankBrother mit 780 mm zu verbauen, bin mir allerdings unsicher ob das nicht zuviel des guten ist.


----------



## F7 Uli (9. Juli 2014)

Hi Frank

ich habe den Fatbike Lenker in 785er breite von Funn montiert ist im Gegensatz zu dem 700er ein Riese. Werde morgen Abend mal ne Runde drehen .Zum  Glück, wenn´s zu breit ist,  kann ich immer noch kürzen. Vielleicht bringt der breitere Lenker ja auch ein wenig mehr Ruhe ins Vorderrad, bzw. in die Lenkung.

Gruss Uli


----------



## MossAndrew (9. Juli 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Hi Frank
> 
> ich habe den Fatbike Lenker in 785er breite von Funn montiert ist im Gegensatz zu dem 700er ein Riese. Werde morgen Abend mal ne Runde drehen .Zum  Glück, wenn´s zu breit ist,  kann ich immer noch kürzen. Vielleicht bringt der breitere Lenker ja auch ein wenig mehr Ruhe ins Vorderrad, bzw. in die Lenkung.
> 
> Gruss Uli



Danke für die Info. Berichte mal bitte wie sich der Unterschied anfühlt. Gruss Frank


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Juli 2014)

Servus

An mein Fatboy hab ich gleich nach den ersten Touren einen breiteren Lenker mit 780mm  Breite und 25mm Rise montiert.
Ich finde , das Rad kippt nicht mehr so schnell ein und zu meiner Schulterbreite passt es auch besser.

Gruß,Jürgen


----------



## skidder (9. Juli 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
Bin neu hier und freue mich ein Fatboy thread gefunden zu haben.
Ich habe mir das Fatboy 2015 bestellt und muss bis August darauf warten, ich freue mich total darauf.
Ihr habt wirklich coole Bikes das Macht das warten nicht leichter.


----------



## MossAndrew (9. Juli 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> Bin neu hier und freue mich ein Fatboy thread gefunden zu haben.
> Ich habe mir das Fatboy 2015 bestellt und muss bis August darauf warten, ich freue mich total darauf.
> Ihr habt wirklich coole Bikes das Macht das warten nicht leichter.



Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,

Welches Modell hast du bestellt? Das Orange, oder das Schwarze, oder gar schon das Pro ?! 

Gruss Frank


----------



## skidder (9. Juli 2014)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,
> 
> Welches Modell hast du bestellt? Das Orange, oder das Schwarze, oder gar schon das Pro ?!
> 
> Gruss Frank




Hi, ich habe mir das Orange bestellt Gruß skidder


----------



## F7 Uli (10. Juli 2014)

So die Umbauarbeiten sind erledigt. Probefahrt war heute erfolgreich. Den  Funn Lenker habe ich von 785 auf 745 kürzen müssen, da ich mich mit so einer riesigen Spannbreite  ein wenig überschätzt habe . Das Bike läuft und ist im Lenkverhalten nun ruhiger. Die Sattelstütze Rock Shox Reverb ist bei Abfahren der Hammer . Die  Shimano XT Bremsen mit vorn und hinten 180er Ice Tech Scheiben sind Klasse und greifen Top ( Kein klirren und schleifen mehr). Kein Vergleich zur Tektro Drako. Foto kommt.
Gruß Uli))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (11. Juli 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> So die Umbauarbeiten sind erledigt. Probefahrt war heute erfolgreich. Den  Funn Lenker habe ich von 785 auf 745 kürzen müssen, da ich mich mit so einer riesigen Spannbreite  ein wenig überschätzt habe . Das Bike läuft und ist im Lenkverhalten nun ruhiger. Die Sattelstütze Rock Shox Reverb ist bei Abfahren der Hammer . Die  Shimano XT Bremsen mit vorn und hinten 180er Ice Tech Scheiben sind Klasse und greifen Top ( Kein klirren und schleifen mehr). Kein Vergleich zur Tektro Drako. Foto kommt.
> Gruß Uli))



Hört sich gut an. Bin gespannt auf die Bilder. Gruss Frank


----------



## F7 Uli (11. Juli 2014)

So die Umbauarbeiten sind erledigt. Probefahrt war heute erfolgreich. Den  Funn Lenker habe ich von 785 auf 745 kürzen müssen, da ich mich mit so einer riesigen Spannbreite  ein wenig überschätzt habe . Das Bike läuft und ist im Lenkverhalten nun ruhiger. Die Sattelstütze Rock Shox Reverb ist bei Abfahren der Hammer . Die  Shimano XT Bremsen mit vorn und hinten 180er Ice Tech Scheiben sind Klasse und greifen Top ( Kein klirren und schleifen mehr). Kein Vergleich zur Tektro Drako. Foto kommt.
Gruß Uli))


----------



## F7 Uli (11. Juli 2014)




----------



## F7 Uli (11. Juli 2014)

Werde jedoch die Sram Schaltung gegen XT austauschen da die Bremshebel momentan nur mit 2 Fingern erreichbar sind und der weg ist etwas lang. Durch die Shimano Stifter die ich auch an anderen Bikes fahre, kann ich auch andere Griffe die an den Aussenkanten nicht hart sind, montieren. Also alles in allem ein gut Aufsehen erweckendes Bike.  Von Was ist das  bis  Fäääääääääät. ))))


----------



## skidder (11. Juli 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 304886 Anhang anzeigen 304887 Anhang anzeigen 304888


Klasse Bike bin begeistert


----------



## Achtender (12. Juli 2014)

Sag mal, warum hast Du Dich für die XT-Bremsen entschieden und nicht z.B. für die Saint?
Schwanke gerade zwischen den beiden.


----------



## projekt (12. Juli 2014)




----------



## F7 Uli (12. Juli 2014)

Achtender schrieb:


> Sag mal, warum hast Du Dich für die XT-Bremsen entschieden und nicht z.B. für die Saint?
> Schwanke gerade zwischen den beiden.


Hi Andreas 

Kenne die Bremse und habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Sind für 149€ bei Bikediscount H+S in Bonn im Angebot .Taugen aber meinerseits nur was mit den Ice Tech Scheiben. Die Drehgriffe am Fatboy  sind in der Kombination schlecht ,da man nur mit zwei Fingern drankommt .

Gruß Uli ))


----------



## F7 Uli (12. Juli 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Fatboy 2015 nun auf der Specialized US website -> http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/2015-early-launch-bikes/fatboy/fatboy
> 
> Gruß projekt


Na dann bleibt uns das Army Bike erhalten .Schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achtender (12. Juli 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Die Drehgriffe am Fatboy  sind in der Kombination schlecht ,da man nur mit zwei Fingern drankommt .
> Gruß Uli ))


Servus,
Danke für Deine Einschätzung.
Die Drehgriffe sind bei mir schon gegen XT ausgetauscht; inkl. Schaltwerk, Ritzelpaket und Kette. Für mich eine Erfüllung.


----------



## F7 Uli (12. Juli 2014)

Achtender schrieb:


> Servus,
> Danke für Deine Einschätzung.
> Hi Andreas
> Die Drehgriffe sind bei mir schon gegen XT ausgetauscht; inkl. Schaltwerk, Ritzelpaket und Kette. Für mich eine Erfüllung.


Super, werde die Schaltung auch comp tauschen . Hast du schon Fotos von deinem Expert.
Gruß Uli


----------



## Achtender (12. Juli 2014)

da ist eins


----------



## Fettydriver (12. Juli 2014)

Die 600.- € Unterschied zwischen dem Fatboy und Fatboc Expert sind das die Schaltgruppen und Bremsen?
Oder sind das noch andere Komponenten, Rahmen Gabel etc.?


----------



## Knusberflogge (12. Juli 2014)

Soweit ich weiß sind Rahmen & Gabel gleich, auch das Einsteigerfatboy kommt mit Carbongabel. Neben den von Dir genannten Teilen sind beim Expert noch dickere Speichen sowie andere Kurbeln verbaut...


----------



## F7 Uli (12. Juli 2014)

So ist es.  Kaufentscheidung für das Fatboy Army Green ist halt die Farbe und da ich andere Komponenten fahren wollte. Ist aber Geschmacks Sache. ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuhli (12. Juli 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Hi Andreas
> 
> Kenne die Bremse und habe gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Sind für 149€ bei Bikediscount H+S in Bonn im Angebot .Taugen aber meinerseits nur was mit den Ice Tech Scheiben. Die Drehgriffe am Fatboy  sind in der Kombination schlecht ,da man nur mit zwei Fingern drankommt .
> 
> Gruß Uli ))



An meinem Fatty fuhr ich die XT mit Avid Scheiben....das hat auch ausgezeichnet funktioniert. Wobei ich schon glaube dass es mit den Shimano Scheiben nochn Stück besser funktioniert. Schönes Fatboy....ich hätte auch das grüne genommen und passende Parts drangemacht


----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Neben den von Dir genannten Teilen sind beim Expert noch dickere Speichen verbaut...



Du meintest sicher "dünnere" bzw. "konifizierte"


----------



## Knusberflogge (12. Juli 2014)

Ohe je, sorry Bumble... Ich bin tatsächlich von den dickeren am Expert ausgegangen.


----------



## Bumble (12. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ohe je, sorry Bumble... Ich bin tatsächlich von den dickeren am Expert ausgegangen.


Ich hab keine Ahnung ob da andere Speichen verbaut werden, aber wenn, dann sicher dünner bzw  konifiziert.
Die dicken durchgehenden 2mm Speichen sind die "billige" Variante.


----------



## CaseOnline (12. Juli 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung ob da andere Speichen verbaut werden, aber wenn, dann sicher dünner bzw  konifiziert.
> Die dicken durchgehenden 2mm Speichen sind die "billige" Variante.



Si!


----------



## Knusberflogge (13. Juli 2014)

Aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit benötige ich zeitnah für die Sattelstange einen Spannverschluß. Welches Maß muß dieser haben (mm) ?


----------



## Achtender (13. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Aus Gründen der Bequemlichkeit benötige ich zeitnah für die Sattelstange einen Spannverschluß. Welches Maß muß dieser haben (mm) ?


Ø34,9mm
Der hier passt: http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/reverse-long-life-sattelrohrschelle/aid:713131


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. Juli 2014)

Danke Dir Andreas! Ich hatte nämlich beim Suchen bemerkt, dass es da zwei verschiedene Größen gibt...


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. Juli 2014)

Hab heute eine Rückmeldung vom Fahrradladen bekommen, was mein Fatboy betrifft. Es bleibt bei Anfang August - am 4. wird es beim Zwischendingsbums im Holland sein, und von da dauert es nochmal ca.5 Werktage. Diese Aussage war verbindlich und nun hoffe ich, dass da nichts schief geht.
Es wird dann das normale Expert in der 2015´er Variante sein. Im selben Fahrradladen hatte übrigens noch jemand das gleiche Fatboy - allerdings in "M" - einige Zeit nach mir bestellt.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (16. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> ...beim Zwischendingsbums im Holland ...



Specialized Europa.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (17. Juli 2014)

...und ich hatte noch überlegt, ob ich "Spediteur" schreiben sollte. Aber stimmt, es wird sicher der Sitz von den Spezi-Jungs sein.


----------



## CaseOnline (17. Juli 2014)

Sagt mal, bei meinem FatBoy quietscht die Kurbel? Knacken kenne ich ja, aber Quietschen?

Ich muss dazu aber erwähnen, dass ich die Kette anfangs mit dem Finish Line Wachszeugs (das in der weißen Flasche) gepflegt habe. Bin aber mittlerweile wieder auf Dynamic 2K und ordentlich mit dem Lappen wischen zurück.

Leises, unregelmässiges Quietschen - kann das vom Lager kommen? Was machen eure Kurbeln und Lager?

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## MossAndrew (17. Juli 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Sagt mal, bei meinem FatBoy quietscht die Kurbel? Knacken kenne ich ja, aber Quietschen?
> 
> Ich muss dazu aber erwähnen, dass ich die Kette anfangs mit dem Finish Line Wachszeugs (das in der weißen Flasche) gepflegt habe. Bin aber mittlerweile wieder auf Dynamic 2K und ordentlich mit dem Lappen wischen zurück.
> 
> ...



Bislang geräuschlos und problemfrei: Fatboy Expert !


----------



## F7 Uli (18. Juli 2014)

Nach einem Ausflug in einer Kiesgrube hatte ich dies. Ich habe die Kurbel ausgebaut und neu gefettet , Kette gereinigt und geölt . Danach alles wieder OK.


----------



## CaseOnline (18. Juli 2014)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Bislang geräuschlos und problemfrei: Fatboy Expert !



OK, vielleicht bin ich einfach zu fett.  Ich werde es mal mit mehr Fett versuchen - im Tretlager. Und dem grünen Finish Line auf der Kette.


----------



## projekt (18. Juli 2014)




----------



## Vighor (18. Juli 2014)

Mit den HED Felgen würde ich jetzt aber nicht durch den Taunus knallen.


----------



## MossAndrew (18. Juli 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Speci fährt jetzt auch im Leichtbauzug mit, Fatboy SL 24 :Anhang anzeigen 306354
> Anhang anzeigen 306355
> ...



Optisch der Hit !!!
Ist der Rahmen nach wie vor aus ALU, oder Carbon?

Weiss jemand ob das Bike so kommt, oder es nur ein Einzelstück bleibt?

Gruss Frank


----------



## Vighor (18. Juli 2014)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Optisch der Hit !!!
> Ist der Rahmen nach wie vor aus ALU, oder Carbon?
> 
> Weiss jemand ob das Bike so kommt, oder es nur ein Einzelstück bleibt?
> ...


Wenn ich die Schweissnaht sehe dann ist es alu.
Gewicht ist für ein carbonframe mit den Felgen auch viel zu hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (18. Juli 2014)

Vighor schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Schweissnaht sehe dann ist es alu.
> Gewicht ist für ein carbonframe mit den Felgen auch viel zu hoch



Könnte mir gefallen 
Mal sehen ob es den deutschen Markt erblickt.


----------



## skidder (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo allerseits,
welche Luftpumpe verwendet ihr für euere Fatbike Reifen?
Wo kann Mann Ersatz Schläuche für einen Fatboy Reifen bekommen?
Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Juli 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> welche Luftpumpe verwendet ihr für euere Fatbike Reifen?
> Wo kann Mann Ersatz Schläuche für einen Fatboy Reifen bekommen?
> Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.




Ich habe immer 2 - 3 Druckluftpatronen dabei und eine etwas größere Minipumpe.

Ersatzschläuche kaufe ich diese da :

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Fatbike-Schlauch-26x3-0-4-0-1mm-Staerke.html


----------



## skidder (22. Juli 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich habe immer 2 - 3 Druckluftpatronen dabei und eine etwas größere Minipumpe.
> 
> Ersatzschläuche kaufe ich diese da :
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Fatbike-Schlauch-26x3-0-4-0-1mm-Staerke.html




Danke für die Infos


----------



## skidder (22. Juli 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich habe immer 2 - 3 Druckluftpatronen dabei und eine etwas größere Minipumpe.
> 
> Ersatzschläuche kaufe ich diese da :
> 
> http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...-Fatbike-Schlauch-26x3-0-4-0-1mm-Staerke.html



Welche Druckluftpumpe verwendest du mit Patronen?
Danke schonmal.


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Juli 2014)

Ich hab diese hier:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Minipumpe-inkl-CO2-Kartusche-135mm-115gr.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (23. Juli 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> welche Luftpumpe verwendet ihr für euere Fatbike Reifen?
> Wo kann Mann Ersatz Schläuche für einen Fatboy Reifen bekommen?
> Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.



Ich habe mir für unterwegs die Micro Floor Drive von Lezyne zugelegt : 





Co2-Kartuschen mag ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Vighor (23. Juli 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für unterwegs die Micro Floor Drive von Lezyne zugelegt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die hab ich auch in der HV version


----------



## scylla (23. Juli 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für unterwegs die Micro Floor Drive von Lezyne zugelegt :



... immer schön die Ventileinsätze mit der Zange festziehen (auch am Ersatzschlauch im Rucksack)


----------



## Fabeymer (23. Juli 2014)

scylla schrieb:


> ... immer schön die Ventileinsätze mit der Zange festziehen (auch am Ersatzschlauch im Rucksack)



Bisher null Probleme in dieser Richtung!  

Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass mir mit einer Lösung wie am SKS Rennkompressor wohler wäre.


----------



## Knusberflogge (23. Juli 2014)

Bin heute abermals dem immernoch nett & freundlich reagierenden Fahrradonkel aus dem Spezi-Laden ins Ohrinnere gegangen. Laut seinem Computer ist der direkte Liefertermin nun auf den 27.7. vorverlegt worden, was ja bereits das sonntägliche WE wäre! Ich bin ich freudiger Erwartung ( auch weil dann gleich die neue Staffel von REVENGE losgeht  ) und hoffe, dass es dabei bleibt. Obgleich er aus Erfahrungen eine Verschiebung der Auslieferung nach hinten nicht ausschließen kann...


----------



## skidder (23. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen, danke für eure Hilfe zum Thema Pumpe und Schlauch, habe soeben Ersatzschlauch und Pumpe bestellt, jetzt fehlt nur noch mein Fatboy, hoffe das es wirklich Anfang August bei meinem Händler steht, kann es kaum erwarten.


----------



## CaseOnline (24. Juli 2014)

Hat schon mal irgend jemand die Speci-Hinterradnabe auf XD umgebaut?

Cheers!
Marc


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. Juli 2014)

hallo

heute mal so ein Bike in Stralsund gesehn, war das einer von ihr???


----------



## F7 Uli (25. Juli 2014)

Aber ab Morgen ist ein grünes  Fat boy in Kübo unterwegs, in der Kühlung ,Ostseeradweg usw.


----------



## Fettydriver (28. Juli 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich Ausstattungs-Unterschiede zwischen dem grünen Fatboy 2014 und dem orange / weiß Fatboy 2015?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (28. Juli 2014)

Einen Unterschied konnte ich mittlerweile herausfinden, und zwar die Bremsen.

Das Modell 2014 army / grün hat Tektro Draco 2 Bremsen,
das Modell 2015 orange / weiß hat Tektro Gemini Bremsen, wobei mir das von der Technik her beides nichts sagt. Das 2015ner gefällt mir von der Farbe her irgendwie echt gut. Mal sehen.


----------



## Deleted 173968 (29. Juli 2014)

Bin heute im Vinschgau kurz ein Fattie gefahren...Memo an mich: Weihnachstwunschzettel umschreiben!!


----------



## Funbiker1 (29. Juli 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Bin heute im Vinschgau kurz ein Fattie gefahren...Memo an mich: Weihnachstwunschzettel umschreiben!!


Nikolaus ist früher.


----------



## titzy (30. Juli 2014)

Funbiker1 schrieb:


> Nikolaus ist früher.


Den Typ kann ich nur empfehlen! 
Bei seinen letzten beiden besuchen bei mir hat der immer was Feines da gelassen.
2012 das obere, 2013 das untere Rad im Bilde.


----------



## skidder (30. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Bin heute abermals dem immernoch nett & freundlich reagierenden Fahrradonkel aus dem Spezi-Laden ins Ohrinnere gegangen. Laut seinem Computer ist der direkte Liefertermin nun auf den 27.7. vorverlegt worden, was ja bereits das sonntägliche WE wäre! Ich bin ich freudiger Erwartung ( auch weil dann gleich die neue Staffel von REVENGE losgeht  ) und hoffe, dass es dabei bleibt. Obgleich er aus Erfahrungen eine Verschiebung der Auslieferung nach hinten nicht ausschließen kann...


 
Hi Knusberflogge,
wann hast du dein Fatboy bestellt? Ich habe am 5.7.14 bestellt und hoffe das es bald kommt ich kann es kaum noch erwarten;-).
Gruß skidder


----------



## Fettydriver (30. Juli 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> Ich habe am 5.7.14 bestellt und hoffe das es bald kommt ich kann es kaum noch erwarten;-).
> Gruß skidder


Hi skidder,
wenn ich fragen darf, welches Fatboy hast Du Dir bestellt? Modell 2014 army/grün oder Modell 2015 orange/weiß.

Ich habe mir nach langer Überlegung das 2015 orange/weiß bestellt.


----------



## skidder (30. Juli 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Hi skidder,
> wenn ich fragen darf, welches Fatboy hast Du Dir bestellt? Modell 2014 army/grün oder Modell 2015 orange/weiß.
> 
> Ich habe mir nach langer Überlegung das 2015 orange/weiß bestellt.



Hi Fettydriver,
das 2015er orange/Weiß habe ich bestellt.


----------



## Knusberflogge (30. Juli 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> wann hast du dein Fatboy bestellt? Ich habe am 5.7.14 bestellt und hoffe das es bald kommt ich kann es kaum noch erwarten;-).




Wenn ich es nicht besser wüßte, dann würde ich behaupten dass Du "ich" bist  . Den Tag weiß ich zwar nicht genau, aber Anfang Ju*l*i kommt bei mir auch hin... und auch ich kann es kaum noch erwarten!

Ich hatte am Wochenanfang abermals beim Fahrradladen angerufen, um den Stand der Dinge spielerisch zu erfragen. Die haben mir gesagt, dass es am 27.7. in Holland wäre und nachdem es dort bearbeitet wird ( 2-3 Tage ) geben die dann eine Versandtbestätigung zum Fahrradladen.  Wenn diese im Posteingang vermerkt ist, dauert die Lieferung nach Deitschland bzw.Schland ca.5 Werktage. Dann wiederum benötigen die flinken Ladenbesitzer nochmal einen knappen Tag zum Zusammenbau.
Abschließend kann man also davon ausgehen, dass es so mitte/ende nächster Woche bei mir sein sollte - und das ist auch der Termin, den mir die Jungs von Anfang an sagten ( also Anfang August ) ...

Wie *Fettydriver* habe ich mir ebenfalls das 15´er Einsteiger Fatboy bestellt. Denn nur das war noch lieferbar. Abgesehen davon, dass es eh hurtigst umlackiert wird muß ich zugeben, dass mir rein farblich das 15´er gegenüber dem eher verwaschenen 14´er deutlich besser gefällt. Bei einem Surrly sicherlich Stilbruch - doch beim Fatboy unterstreichen die frischen & reinen Farben den eher spaßigen Charakter eines unsinnigen Funbikes zum sorglos-unverbissenen Rumradeln.
Aber ist natürlich alles Geschmackssache


----------



## skidder (30. Juli 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Wenn ich es nicht besser wüßte, dann würde ich behaupten dass Du "ich" bist  . Den Tag weiß ich zwar nicht genau, aber Anfang Ju*l*i kommt bei mir auch hin... und auch ich kann es kaum noch erwarten!
> 
> Ich hatte am Wochenanfang abermals beim Fahrradladen angerufen, um den Stand der Dinge spielerisch zu erfragen. Die haben mir gesagt, dass es am 27.7. in Holland wäre und nachdem es dort bearbeitet wird ( 2-3 Tage ) geben die dann eine Versandtbestätigung zum Fahrradladen.  Wenn diese im Posteingang vermerkt ist, dauert die Lieferung nach Deitschland bzw.Schland ca.5 Werktage. Dann wiederum benötigen die flinken Ladenbesitzer nochmal einen knappen Tag zum Zusammenbau.
> Abschließend kann man also davon ausgehen, dass es so mitte/ende nächster Woche bei mir sein sollte - und das ist auch der Termin, den mir die Jungs von Anfang an sagten ( also Anfang August ) ...
> ...



Hoffentlich ist es bald soweit möchte endlich "Fat" durch dem Wald fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (30. Juli 2014)

Recht hast Du, skidder! Bin ebenfalls in freudiger Erwartung ...


----------



## Fettydriver (30. Juli 2014)

Wow .....drei mal in orange/weiß.


----------



## Knusberflogge (30. Juli 2014)

Einer geht noch  

Weißt Du schon in etwa wann Deins kommt, Fettydriver?


----------



## Fettydriver (30. Juli 2014)

Am Freitag oder Samstag sollte ein Packet (oder größeres Päckchen) ankommen.


----------



## skidder (30. Juli 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Am Freitag oder Samstag sollte ein Packet (oder größeres Päckchen) ankommen.



Das klingt ja Super


----------



## CaseOnline (30. Juli 2014)

Hab gerade nach nur wenigen Wochen mit dem Fatboy die Kassette getauscht. Die "Sunrace" ist nicht nur schwer, sie frisst sich auch schwer in den Freilaufkörper! War kaum runterzuhebeln, das Ding. Also, vielleicht schaut ihr mal rechtzeitig nach dem Dingen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Juli 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Hab gerade nach nur wenigen Wochen mit dem Fatboy die Kassette getauscht. Die "Sunrace" ist nicht nur schwer, sie frisst sich auch schwer in den Freilaufkörper! War kaum runterzuhebeln, das Ding. Also, vielleicht schaut ihr mal rechtzeitig nach dem Dingen...



Servus
Das gleiche Problem hatten ein Freund von mir und ich auch mit unseren Experts.
Ich finde es schon ganz schön frech von Specialized so billige Teile wie die Kassette und die Kette bei dem hohen Neupreis zu verbauen. 
Bei mir hab ich eine Kassette und eine Kette von Sram angebaut.
Damit flutschen die Schaltvorgänge auch gleich viel besser.


----------



## CaseOnline (30. Juli 2014)

Billig ist ja OK, aber die Kettenklemmer kamen doch etwas sehr früh. Haltbar dürfte der Kram dann schon sein. Egal. Hab jetzt auch eine SRAM-Kassette und Kette.

Ein Traum wäre ja eine Umrüstung auf XX1 mit vertretbaren Kosten. Will sagen: Ohne neue Laufräder oder Einbau einer neuen Nabe am Hinterrad...


----------



## F7 Uli (30. Juli 2014)

Na ich habe heute nach 4 Tagen Ostsee Sand ,Waldboden und schlam geschaufelt . Das innenlager macht immer wieder knackende geräuche . Habe innenlager ausgebaut und von unter ein Loch gebohrt Gewinde reingeschnitten . Schmiernippel eingeschraubt und mit Fettspritze abgeschmiert . Super Wirkung kein knacken und quietschen mehr. Das mit der Kassette habe ich auch schon gemerkt . Vieleicht ist der Freilauf Körper ,da ja ziemliche Kräfte darauf wirken,zu weich ? Werde die Kassette und kette demnächst auch tauschen


----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2014)

Wird halt ein Alu-Freulauf sein. Das ist bei Hope oder Dt Swiss auch nicht anders. Ich hab mal gelesen, dass es was hilft, aufgebogene Tackernadeln zwischen Freilauf und Kassette zu schieben.


----------



## CaseOnline (31. Juli 2014)

"Freulauf" - sehr sympathischer Vertipper... 

Spaß beiseite - ich hab hier einen DT-Swiss-Freilauf aus 2007. Der hat schon viele Kassetten gesehen, und sieht auch arg abgefressen aus. Mit Werkzeug runterhebeln musste ich noch keine der Kassetten...?!


----------



## oldrizzo (31. Juli 2014)

moinsen,

mich würden eure er*fahr*ungen mit dem fatboy interessieren. gibt es etwas das es besonders gut im vergleich zu anderen fattys kann? die geodaten sind eine sache, aber nichts geht über die unverblümte meinung der fahrer.


----------



## CaseOnline (31. Juli 2014)

Ich habe Erfahrungen - aber leider keine Vergleichsmöglichkeiten zu anderen Fats. Kann nur sagen - mein Fatboy ist sehr agil, fühle mich damit im Gelände wohler als mit dem Surly Karate Monkey.


----------



## BigJohn (31. Juli 2014)

Hexen können die bei Specialized auch nicht. Ich würde mal sagen im Vergleich zu einigen anderen Fatbikes kann es sehr gut leicht sein. Gerade wenn die Verschleißteile, wie viele hier sagen, mit Blei ausgegossen sind und vom Rad wandern 
@CaseOnline Es kann natürlich sein, dass die Angriffsfläche besonders klein ausfällt, aber ich kenne das auch von anderen Naben/Kassetten.


----------



## meenzerbub85 (2. August 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
gestern kam endlich mein sehnsüchtig erwartetes Fatboy an und nach ersten Umbauten stand heute die erste Ausfahrt an!
Ich glaube mein Fully ist erst einmal abgeschrieben


----------



## dorfmann (2. August 2014)

das Orange-Blau gefällt !
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meenzerbub85 (2. August 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> das Orange-Blau gefällt !
> Viel Spaß damit



Vielen Dank!
War angenehm überrascht von der Farbe, nachdem sie auf der Website auch "Ocker" hätte sein können;o)


----------



## Fettydriver (2. August 2014)

Sieht super aus, was hast Du alles getauscht?
Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich nur die Bremsen und das Felgenband.


----------



## meenzerbub85 (2. August 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Sieht super aus, was hast Du alles getauscht?
> Auf den ersten Blick sehe ich nur die Bremsen und das Felgenband.



Neben dem Felgenband und den XT-Bremsen habe ich noch eine Reverb verbaut, in paar Icon-Pedale und einen Flaschenhalter für die Feierabendrunde.


----------



## skidder (2. August 2014)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> gestern kam endlich mein sehnsüchtig erwartetes Fatboy an und nach ersten Umbauten stand heute die erste Ausfahrt an!
> Ich glaube mein Fully ist erst einmal abgeschrieben



Super schönes Bike, ich bin begeistert, hoffe das meins auch endlich kommt.
Viel Spaß mit dem coolen Bike.


----------



## meenzerbub85 (2. August 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> Super schönes Bike, ich bin begeistert, hoffe das meins auch endlich kommt.
> Viel Spaß mit dem coolen Bike.



Ich drück dir die daumen. Für mich waren es 7 endlose Wochen...


----------



## F7 Uli (2. August 2014)

Sehr schön!!!!!


----------



## F7 Uli (2. August 2014)

Sehr schön aufgebaut . Viel Spaß damit . Habe ja meins auch so Umgebaut .ich bin damit sehr zufrieden .


----------



## Sandro31 (2. August 2014)

Ich muss leider noch bis Ende des Monats warten.
Wo hast du den das blaue Felgenband  her ?


----------



## meenzerbub85 (3. August 2014)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich muss leider noch bis Ende des Monats warten.
> Wo hast du den das blaue Felgenband  her ?


Hallo Sandro,
das blaue Felgenband ist von Surly...passt vom Blauton nicht perfekt, sicher aber eine alternative zum weissen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (3. August 2014)

Sieht prima aus, sehr frisch & "saftig" ! Gute Fahrt


----------



## Sandro31 (3. August 2014)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> Hallo Sandro,
> das blaue Felgenband ist von Surly...passt vom Blauton nicht perfekt, sicher aber eine alternative zum weissen.


Auf dem Bild sieht das blau passend aus.
Ist ne Überlegung wert...


----------



## meenzerbub85 (3. August 2014)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Auf dem Bild sieht das blau passend aus.
> Ist ne Überlegung wert...


Das weisse sieht in echt aber auch klasse aus und ich bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob ich es nicht doch wieder drauf mache

Der Wechsel war ein Kampf. Hatte nur meine Handpumpe zur Hand und habe für 0,4 bar 500 Hübe pro Rad gebraucht


----------



## Sandro31 (3. August 2014)

Ich werde erstmal das weiße dranlassen .
Muss ja leider noch ca 3 Wochen warten 
Ein paar Teile habe ich aber schon bestellt


----------



## herrlibärli (5. August 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich fahre seit März diesen Jahres ohne Probleme schlauchlos. Bei mir waren die 650g Schläuche montiert, so dass ich alleine durch diese Aktion gut 1 kg eingespart habe. Selbst bei den 500g Teilen sollte sich noch ca. 800g Gewichtsersparnis ergeben.
> Ist ja evtl. eine Überlegung wert...


Hi
Ich bin neu im Forum
Möchte mir demnächst auch ein Fatboy kaufen.
Mich interessiert das Thema " schlaulos fahren ", da ich meine anderen Bikes auch ohne Schlauch mit Milch fahre.
Wer hat damit Erfahrungenn und wie geht das bei den Felgen mit den Aussparungen??


----------



## Der Kokopelli (5. August 2014)

Willkommen im Forum, und herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Plan, ein Fatbike zu kaufen 
Tubeless-Infos gibt´s hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-tubeless.611294/
Ich fahre hinten auch ohne und bin begeistert. Bald rüste ich auch das Vorderrad um...
Am Anfang ist es Aufwand und etwas Sauerei, aber danach hast Du nur noch Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kolt siewerts (5. August 2014)

herrlibärli schrieb:


> Mich interessiert das Thema " schlaulos fahren ", da ich meine anderen Bikes auch ohne Schlauch mit Milch fahre.
> Wer hat damit Erfahrungenn und wie geht das bei den Felgen mit den Aussparungen??


Ich fahre meine Rollin Darryl Felgen von Anfang an schlauchlos und mit Milch, nach 2000 km hatte ich damit noch keine Probleme. Die einzige Anpassung, die ich vornehmen musste: Eine Lage Gaffer-Tape über das Felgenband. Hier mal ein Bild: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1292161?in=userhttp://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1292161?in=user


----------



## Fettydriver (5. August 2014)

herrlibärli schrieb:


> Hi
> Ich bin neu im Forum
> Möchte mir demnächst auch ein Fatboy kaufen.


Auch von mir, willkommen im Forum.


----------



## Fettydriver (5. August 2014)

Mein Fatboy orange/weiß Modell 2015 sollte letzte Woche Feitag oder Samstag geliefert werden, Heute ist es gekommen.
Zusammengebaut und sofort eine Testfahrt gestartet, alles super.

Für meine Beanspruchung bleibt alles so wie es ist. Die Gemini-Bremsen verzögern vom ersten Eindruck genau so gut wie die SLX am Surly, die Schaltung flutscht exakt nur die Grip Shift sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, was aber keinesfalls als Nachteil zu werten ist. Selbst die mitgelieferten Pedale bleiben vorerst.

Alles in Allem, ein Hammer Bike mit einem Hammer Rahmen und um einiges leichter als das Surly, werde es noch nachwiegen.

Anmerkung:
Aufgrund der vielen negativen Berichte über die serienmäßigen Bremsen und Schaltung, sind meine persönlichen Einschätzungen subjektiv zu werten und haben auch wegen meiner persönlichen Beanspruchung keine Allgemeingültigkeit.
Mal sehen wie diese Baugruppen nach einigen Monaten noch funktionieren.

Gruß


----------



## CaseOnline (5. August 2014)

Glückwunsch!!! Meine Kritikpunkte an den Tektros waren eher ergonomischer Natur. Die Griffe haben mir schlichtweg Schmerzen an den Händen verursacht. Und die Rotoren waren eher Klingeln.  Von der Bremsleistung her waren die OK.


----------



## meenzerbub85 (5. August 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Mein Fatboy orange/weiß Modell 2015 sollte letzte Woche Feitag oder Samstag geliefert werden, Heute ist es gekommen.
> Zusammengebaut und sofort eine Testfahrt gestartet, alles super.
> 
> Für meine Beanspruchung bleibt alles so wie es ist. Die Gemini-Bremsen verzögern vom ersten Eindruck genau so gut wie die SLX am Surly, die Schaltung flutscht exakt nur die Grip Shift sind etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, was aber keinesfalls als Nachteil zu werten ist. Selbst die mitgelieferten Pedale bleiben vorerst.
> ...



Hey,
herzlichen Glückwunsch zu deinem neuen Bike und viel Spass damit!

Bin mal gespannt, was du wiegst
Habe in original Ausstattung 14,8 gewogen und mit der Reverb sowie anderen Pedalen sollte ich die 15 deutlich geknackt haben:/

Aber was solls!!!
Es macht endlos Spass und hat beim gestrigen Regenwetter überzeugt!!!


----------



## skidder (5. August 2014)

Hallo allerseits, bei mir war es heute auch endlich soweit habe heute Mittag einen Anruf von meinem Fahrradhändler erhalten und bin sofort los um mein Fatboy zu holen.
Hier ein paar Bilder dazu.


----------



## kolt siewerts (5. August 2014)

Die Farbkombi ist der Oberhammer. Glückwunsch!


----------



## CaseOnline (5. August 2014)

@skidder - Erzähl doch mal mehr zu deinem Dachträger-Mod! Thule Proride? Halbierte PU-Rohre? Wie machst Du die fest? Und wie die Räder in der Rohrhälfte?


----------



## trial_neuling (5. August 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> @skidder - Erzähl doch mal mehr zu deinem Dachträger-Mod! Thule Proride? Halbierte PU-Rohre? Wie machst Du die fest? Und wie die Räder in der Rohrhälfte?




Dazu wäre doch mal ein eigener "Fatbike-Transport-Thread" schön. Also Lösungen *AM*, nicht *IM* Fahrzeug. Zumindest bis es bei den Träger-Herstellern angekommen ist, dass auch Fatbikes mit in den Urlaub genommen werden wollen, kann man hier sicher einige interessante Anregungen und Modifikationen teilen. Der Thread auf MTBR ist hierzulande wenige hilfreich, da unsere Straßen nicht 12 Meter breit sind.


----------



## skidder (5. August 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> @skidder - Erzähl doch mal mehr zu deinem Dachträger-Mod! Thule Proride? Halbierte PU-Rohre? Wie machst Du die fest? Und wie die Räder in der Rohrhälfte?


Hi,
Hier ein Paar Infos zur Dachträger Konstruktion.

Thule Freeride 532 Fahrradträger.

PU Rohr hälfte ca. 200mm lang mit einem Durchmesser von 120mm.
Vier Schlitze im Rohr für die Zugbänder.
Zwei Zugbänder pro PU hälfte, Zugbänder ca. 75cm lang.
Heute erster Probelauf mit Fatboy, hat super funktioniert.

Gruß Skidder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (6. August 2014)

kolt siewerts schrieb:


> Die Farbkombi ist der Oberhammer. Glückwunsch!


Dito. Gefällt mir besser als das grüne (das Schwarze ist eh nicht so meins)


----------



## Knusberflogge (6. August 2014)

Glückwunsch an Euch beide zum neuen Fatboy  . Sieht fetzig aus - habt eine spaßige Zeit mit den Bikes!


----------



## skidder (6. August 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an Euch beide zum neuen Fatboy  . Sieht fetzig aus - habt eine spaßige Zeit mit den Bikes!


Danke dir Knusberflogge


----------



## Fettydriver (6. August 2014)

Mit dem Fatboy auf Tour. Läuft super, x mal besser als ich dachte 





Alles im Originalzustand, direkt aus der Versandkiste  (außer Flaschenhalter und Satteltasche)


----------



## Knusberflogge (6. August 2014)

Da möchte man glatt selbst eine Runde drehen. Ich erinnere mich noch, wie ich im Fahrradladen einfach nur den Reifen berührt habe...

Welche Größe hat Dein Rahmen?


----------



## meenzerbub85 (6. August 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Mit dem Fatboy auf Tour. Läuft super, x mal besser als ich dachte
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 311269
> 
> ...



Seeeehr schön
Mit wieviel Druck auf den Reifen hast du die Runde gedreht?


----------



## Snyder (6. August 2014)

Hallo zusammen!
Die überaus schlagenden Argumente der Fachleute aus der Sandkiste der Bikebravo-Leser gegen diese Geschwüre waren einfach zu überzeugend. Da konnte ich beim Händler meines Vertrauens nur noch spontan zuschlagen.

Was am Luftdruck (vorne 0,45 hinten 0,5 Bar) ausprobiert, leichtere Schläuche und Talkum in die Reifen rein (die Originalen wiegen 540 Gramm ...) und aus dem Geschwür wurde eine geschmeidige Senfte.
Dann noch ein bisschen Gebastel hier und da und dann hieß es losfurunkeln.






Gruß
Snyder


----------



## skidder (6. August 2014)

Hi Leute,
habe soeben auch die erste Tour hinter mir, sau coole Sache bin begeistert.
Das Bike geht ja steile Passagen hoch ohne Ende einziger Schwachpunkt war meine Kondition, Spaß ohne Ende!


----------



## trial_neuling (6. August 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 311368 Anhang anzeigen 311369einziger Schwachpunkt war meine Kondition, Spaß ohne Ende!



kenn' ich, is bei mir nach längerer Radpause ähnlich. 
Die Farbe ist aber mal wirklich hammer!  

Glückwunsch zu euren fetten Jungs!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (6. August 2014)

@Knusberflogge,
der Rahmen ist 21" (XL).

@meenzerbub85,
vorerst einmal habe ich vorne und hinten 1,0 bar drauf, ich fahre etwas anders als Ihr alle denke ich, also Strecken mit sehr wenig Risiko. Werde aber noch nach unten experimentieren und testen wie das am besten passt.


----------



## meenzerbub85 (6. August 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> @Knusberflogge,
> der Rahmen ist 21" (XL).
> 
> @meenzerbub85,
> vorerst einmal habe ich vorne und hinten 1,0 bar drauf, ich fahre etwas anders als Ihr alle denke ich, also Strecken mit sehr wenig Risiko. Werde aber noch nach unten experimentieren und testen wie das am besten passt.



Habe die letzten Tage mal alles durchgetestet zwischen 0,3 und 1,0 bar. 

Für mich hat sich bei meinen stattlichen 93 Kg 0,5-0,6 bar als ideal erwiesen. Quasi als Mittelweg zwischen Rollverhalten auf Waldwegen und Asphalt sowie Fahrverhalten auf Trails....


----------



## Ninerrocks (7. August 2014)

@Fettydriver 
Wie groß bist Du und wie lautet deine Schrittlänge? 
Bin mir selbst noch nicht im Klaren, welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll, XL oder L.


----------



## Knusberflogge (7. August 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> der Rahmen ist 21" (XL).



 hätte eher auf ein "L" getippt, da dass Oberrohr ja auch noch schön zum Sitzrohr abfällt. Umso besser, denn ich habe auch das "XL" bestellt. Und so riesig sieht es auf Deinen Bildern garnicht aus, prima.

Bin selbst 1,93m. Die Schrittlänge weiß ich nicht - die Mitarbeiter im Fahrradladen hatten alles vermessen und mich dabei merkwürdig, aber dennoch angenehm, berührt & umgarnt...

Interessant mit dem Reifendruck *meenzerbub*. Ich selbst komme dem dreistelligem Gewicht in kg auch verdächtig nahe.


----------



## Fettydriver (7. August 2014)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> @Fettydriver
> Wie groß bist Du und wie lautet deine Schrittlänge?
> Bin mir selbst noch nicht im Klaren, welche Rahmengröße ich nehmen soll, XL oder L.


Hi Ninerrocks,
meine Schrittlänge ist 90cm, Körpergröße 182, aber ich muss dazusagen, ich fahre meine Fatbikes eigentlich nicht artgerecht, ich bin fast nur der Tourer.
Ich lese das Fatbike-Forum so viel wie möglich mit und muss sagen, Ihr fahrt alle sehr sportlich und lotet Eure persönlichen Grenzen aus.
Ich denke dann sind die kleineren Rahmengrößen die sportlicheren, dann wäre das bei Dir der L 19“

Bei mir geht das leider nicht mehr, ich habe ein kleines physisches Handicap und bin 64 Jahre alt, deswegen der Tourer.
Hier die Fatboy-Rahmengeometriedaten


----------



## meenzerbub85 (7. August 2014)

Soooooo,

nachdem nun auch die Pedale angekommen sind und auch Kleinzeug wie Kettenstrebenschutz und Trinkflasche dran sind, habe ich das gute Stück mal wieder gewogen.

Es bringt in Rahmengröße L nun 15,5 Kg auf die Waage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ninerrocks (7. August 2014)

@MeenzerBub
Wie groß bist Du und wie lautet deine Schrittlänge?
Fettydriver hat ja freundlicherweise bereits auf meine Frage geantwortet. Echt schicke Bikes.
Bloß nicht nachts vor dem KUZ stehen lassen


----------



## meenzerbub85 (7. August 2014)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> @MeenzerBub
> Wie groß bist Du und wie lautet deine Schrittlänge?
> Fettydriver hat ja freundlicherweise bereits auf meine Frage geantwortet. Echt schicke Bikes.
> Bloß nicht nachts vor dem KUZ stehen lassen


 
Hey,
auch wenn es in Mainz noch so schön ist, lässt man sein Bike dort am besten nirgendwo stehen!;D

Ich bin 183 cm groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84 cm.
Ich komme mit der Größe sehr gut klar, wobei ich glaube, das ich mich am unteren Ende der Größe bewege.
Ich mag meine Räder in der Regel sehr kompakt. Trotzdem war das M eindeutig zu klein und das L die logische Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## skidder (7. August 2014)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> Soooooo,
> 
> nachdem nun auch die Pedale angekommen sind und auch Kleinzeug wie Kettenstrebenschutz und Trinkflasche dran sind, habe ich das gute Stück mal wieder gewogen.
> 
> Es bringt in Rahmengröße L nun 15,5 Kg auf die Waage.



Sieht richtig cool aus mit den Blauen Pedalen
Gruß Skidder


----------



## meenzerbub85 (9. August 2014)

skidder schrieb:


> Hi,
> Hier ein Paar Infos zur Dachträger Konstruktion.
> 
> Thule Freeride 532 Fahrradträger.
> ...



Nachdem mir bisher die Zeit zum basteln gefehlt hat, habe ich bzgl. meines Dachträgers heute mal auf die radikale Variante zurückgegriffen


----------



## skidder (9. August 2014)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> Nachdem mir bisher die Zeit zum basteln gefehlt hat, habe ich bzgl. meines Dachträgers heute mal auf die radikale Variante zurückgegriffen



Coole Sache;-)


----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. August 2014)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> Nachdem mir bisher die Zeit zum basteln gefehlt hat, habe ich bzgl. meines Dachträgers heute mal auf die radikale Variante zurückgegriffen


Sollte kein Problem sein, bin mit meinem Heckträger auch neulich 2400km mit Fatbike drauf gefahren. Keine Anpassungen außer den langen Bändeln zum Fixieren der Reifen. Durch das Profil hauen Dir die Reifen ja seitlich nicht ab.


----------



## Seetiger (12. August 2014)

Urlaub und endlich Zeit alle Bikeparts zu montieren und das Laufrad neu einzuspeichen.

Griffe Ergon GC1 GripShift
Bremsen Shimano XT 203mm
Lenker Ergotec ErgoPlus XXL 650 Breite 30 Rise 16 Grad
RockShox Reverb 125
Nabe Hope ProII Evo Fatsno 150mm
Speichen Saphim Force 3 Fach gekreuzt
RockShox  Bluto 120mm PushLoc

Gruß Seetiger


----------



## MossAndrew (12. August 2014)

Seetiger schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 313025 Anhang anzeigen 313024 Anhang anzeigen 313022 Anhang anzeigen 313021 Urlaub und endlich Zeit alle Bikeparts zu montieren und das Laufrad neu einzuspeichen.
> 
> Griffe Ergon GC1 GripShift
> Bremsen Shimano XT 203mm
> ...



Hallo,
sehr geiler Umbau.  120 mm... heftig. Wie fährt es sich mit der Erhöhung ?
Konntest du schon einschlägige Testfahrten unternehmen ?

Würde mich freuen wenn du uns mal von dem Unterschied berichtest.
Ich gehe dem Bild nach zu urteilen davon aus, das du einen Fatboy Rahmen in M hast, oder ?

Danke im voraus,

gruss Frank


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. August 2014)

Servus Seetiger

Sieht sehr gut aus.
Ich habe auch schon überlegt , mein Fatboy auf Bluto umzurüsten.
Könntest Du eventuell mal eine Liste der Teile ( Bezeichnung und Daten/Längen z.B. der Speichen ) aufstellen die Du verwendet hast und die Händler und Preise nennen ?
Geht auch per PN.
Ich wäre Dir sehr Dankbar.

Gruß,Jürgen


----------



## Seetiger (13. August 2014)

Hallo Frank, ist ein L. Konnte seit dem Umbau erst ca. 25 km fahren, bin aber sehr sehr zufrieden. Specialized empfiehlt 80 mm Travel und die meisten Umbauten in US waren mit 100 mm. Sehr viele von denen sind aber gedanklich schon beim Umrüsten auf 120 mm. 
Eine günstige 100er mit LocOut war vor 3 Wochen nicht zu bekommen. Jede Bluto lässt sich aber in alle anderen konvertieren. ( 80, 100, 110, 120 ) durch Austausch der AirSpring (ca.35 Euro) und dem Einsatz von sogenannten Token ( Gummies ) für ca. 14 Euro. 
Mein Gedankengang war, bevor ich jetzt für 5xx eine 100er nehme, probier ich lieber für 4xx die 120er und rüste die dann notfalls um.
Fährt sich aber bis dato super. Bin derzeit mit dem Luftdruck am spielen, wahrscheinlich werd ich auch einen von den Token einbauen ( ohne Airspring ) um die Gabel ein klein wenig gedämpfter zu gestalten.
Auf jeden Fall macht das fahren mit Gabel unheimlich Laune. Ein völlig anderes Bike und ich denke mein Fatty wird nun vom ab und zu Bike zum richtigen Alltagsrad.
Gruss Seetiger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Seetiger (13. August 2014)

Hallo Jürgen,
die meisten machen um den Umbau ein grosses Geheimnis und alle Teile vorab zu googeln und die Speichenlänge zu errechnen war ein bisschen arbeit, aber ok:

 - Gabel, Länge je nach eigener Vorstellung und Lieferstatus, für 4xx inkl. PushLoc und Remote z.B bei dem Versender mit der 24. Auf den PushLoc würde ich ungern verzichten, ist auf der Strasse echt prima. Steckachse 15 mm, Gabelpumpe und Wartungskit, sowie Gabelkralle waren mit dabei

 - Gabelkonus FSA Orbit 1.5 ZS H6088 (der alte ist von der Carbongabel nicht zu lösen) cirka 3,5 € 
 - 150er Vorderradnabe Hope oder Salsa oder ... gabs für knapp 90 € auch bei dem Laden mit der 24 ig
 - 260 mm Speichen , hab die Saphim Force genommen 2.2-1.8-2.0, in schwarz ca. 0.65€ pro Stück
 - Saphim Nippel in rot

Für den Umbau brauchst Du noch eine 5,5 er Stecknuss für die alten Nippel und einen Zentrierständer, der eine 15 mm Steckachse aufnimmt und mit der Fattyfelge zurecht kommt.

Die alten Speichen waren übrigens auch 260er. Laut Web passt die Länge auch bei der Salsa.

Gruss Seetiger


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. August 2014)

Hallo @Seetiger, die schwarze Bluto passt sehr harmonisch zum schwarzen Fatboy. Gefällt mir.
Wirken die 120mm nicht zu sehr geometrieverändernd?
Den Lenker finde ich sehr kurz. Kamst Du mit dem 700+ Lenker nicht klar?


----------



## dorfmann (13. August 2014)




----------



## Seetiger (13. August 2014)

Hi Kokopelli,
Lenker passt bei mir, habs a bissi im Gnack wie wir hier in Bayern sagen würden und mir gings mehr um den Rise, hab ja auch nochmals 20 mm gespacert. Bei der Fahrgeometrie hab ich bis dato noch kein unangenehmes Empfinden, hab aber jetzt auch alle Möglichkeiten offen. Der Dämpfer läuft fast zu weich durch, obwohl ich Ihn nur auf 20 Prozent SAG habe. Werd mal mit dem Druck spielen und mal diese Tokens ordern. Leider gibts keine detaillierte Empfehlung seitens RockShox und die Bedienungsanleitung besagt gar nichts. Auf der Homepage kommt unter Bluto nur Daten für die Reba raus und wenn ich die Einstelle kann ich gleich die Carbongabel wieder einbauen.

So ad hoc würde ich aber nicht auf die 100 oder gar 80 gehen. Vor allem nicht wenn ich mir den Ring oben im Foto anschaue.
Das Bike fahrt sich jetzt wirklich sehr angenehm, bin nur am überlegen ob ich den ganzen GripShift graffel nicht runterhaue.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. August 2014)

Ich muss bei meinem "alten" Rahmen ja zwangsweise auf 80mm gehen, hoffentlich klappt der Umbau problemlos. Bin nicht so wild auf so viel Federweg im Fatbike, dafür habe ich ja andere Bikes. Vielen Dank auf jeden Fall für den Tipp mit der AirSpring und dem Token. Wegen Grip-Shift: Mach doch gleich 1x11, für mich war der Umbau eine Offenbarung. Und die Kurbel kannst Du weiternutzen mit einem schönen Guidering M.


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. August 2014)

Servus Seetiger

Vielen Dank für Deine Beschreibung


----------



## Knusberflogge (13. August 2014)

Seetiger schrieb:


> ...Urlaub und endlich Zeit alle Bikeparts zu montieren und das Laufrad neu einzuspeichen...



Federgabel find ich jetzt auch nicht so schlimm... dazu gibt es ein Lob für die extraordinäre Klingel  und die Bitte um ein Foto des Faboy von der Seite. Mich würde mal die Ansicht und die optisch veränderte Sitzgeo interessieren.


----------



## zoomer (13. August 2014)

Seetiger schrieb:


> - 260 mm Speichen , hab die Saphim Force genommen 2.2-1.8-2.0, in schwarz ca. 0.65€ pro Stück
> - Saphim Nippel in rot




Warum hast Du denn die Force genommen ?

Ich dachte für einen zukünftigen LRS eher an Laser.
Möchtest Du an der nächsten Rampage teilnehmen ?


----------



## Bumble (13. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich dachte für einen zukünftigen LRS eher an Laser.



Denk mal über D-Light anstelle der Laser nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (13. August 2014)

ich als Leichtgewicht lol, bei symmetrischer Einspeichung und nur
26", mit breiten Flanschen, mit stabilen breiten Felgen - nein.

Ich fahr ja auch an den 29ern ohne Probleme Laser an den flacheren Seiten,
bzw. wenn symmetrische Flansche.


----------



## Seetiger (14. August 2014)

Kokopelli danke für den Tip mit dem Guidering M, hab ich mir angesehen, blos für 1x11 fehlts momentan am Reibefaktor zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger. Da kämen gleich mal wieder an die 5xx zusammen und ob es einen XD Driver für die NoName ? Fatboy Nabe gibt, weis ich gar nicht ?

Knusperflogge, mach ich, aber erst am 20.08, bin bis dahin nicht zu Hause. Hatte es aber mal nachgemessen, mit 20 Prozent SAG lieg ich knapp 3 cm über der alten Lenkkopfhöhe.

Zommer, mir hat das "bedingt geeignet" für Disc Wheels bei den Laser nicht so gefallen. Um die insgesamt 38,4 Gramm wieder reinzuholen hab ich dann die hohlgebohrten Alunippel genommen 

Grüsse Seetiger


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. August 2014)

Seetiger schrieb:


> Kokopelli danke für den Tip mit dem Guidering M, hab ich mir angesehen, blos für 1x11 fehlts momentan am Reibefaktor zwischen Daumen und Zeigefinger. Da kämen gleich mal wieder an die 5xx zusammen und ob es einen XD Driver für die NoName ? Fatboy Nabe gibt, weis ich gar nicht ?
> 
> Knusperflogge, mach ich, aber erst am 20.08, bin bis dahin nicht zu Hause. Hatte es aber mal nachgemessen, mit 20 Prozent SAG lieg ich knapp 3 cm über der alten Lenkkopfhöhe.
> 
> ...


1x10 geht auch mit Guidering M, das kostet dann nur 50-60 Euro und spart 300-500g Gewicht (linker Schalthebel, Umwerfer, Spider, 1 Kettenlatt weniger)... Dann hast Du aber nur 28 oder 30 oder 32 /11-36 je nach Kettenblattgröße. Für manche Gegenden und Fahrstile reicht das. Und es gibt ja noch Hope oder Mirfe Ritzelumbauten. Umrüsten auf 1x11 kannst Du dann später immer noch. Hast Du schon ein Type2 Schaltwerk mit Reibungsdämfer?


----------



## Seetiger (14. August 2014)

Phu, no idea. Muss ich zu Hause mal schauen, woran erkenn ich's ? Würd mich aber nicht wundern wenn die noch alte X0 Schaltwerke aus der Grabbelkiste verbaut hätten.


----------



## zoomer (14. August 2014)

Seetiger schrieb:


> Zommer, mir hat das "bedingt geeignet" für Disc Wheels bei den Laser nicht so gefallen. Um die insgesamt 38,4 Gramm wieder reinzuholen hab ich dann die hohlgebohrten Alunippel genommen
> 
> Grüsse Seetiger




Ach nee, passt schon 
Die 2,2 mm sitzen wahrscheinlich eh besser in den Nabenlöchern.


Ich hab das mit der Sapim Strong verwechselt und dachte Du willst
ein Fatbike Tandem aufbauen.


----------



## Stolmen83 (14. August 2014)

Laut meinem Händler ist die Hinterradnabe umrüstbar auf SRAM XD Freilaufkörper für 1x11  (part #S141000002)
Artikel soll lieferbar sein , Preis habe ich noch nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (14. August 2014)

Stolmen83 schrieb:


> Laut meinem Händler ist die Hinterradnabe umrüstbar auf SRAM XD Freilaufkörper für 1x11  (part #S141000002)
> Artikel soll lieferbar sein , Preis habe ich noch nicht



Sorry für die Nachfrage - ein Original-SD-Freilauf? Also SRAM-Teilenummer? Ich träume auch von 1x11...


----------



## Fettydriver (14. August 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> 1x10 geht auch mit Guidering M, das kostet dann nur 50-60 Euro und spart 300-500g Gewicht (linker Schalthebel, Umwerfer, Spider, 1 Kettenlatt weniger)...


Hi Kokopelli,
die hier von Dir angesprochene Variante würde mir absolut zusagen.
Meine Frage:
Ist der Einbau dieses Guidering M Direct Mount Kettenblatt (44,95 €) auch für die vorhandene 10-Fach Kassette am Fatboy kompatibel? Hinten soll alles bleiben wie es ist und die Kurbel kann auch bleiben sagst Du, dass hört sich gut an.
Und des Weiteren, ist dieser Umbau/Tausch für mittelmäßig Bikebegabte wie mich machbar, auf was müsste man besonders achten?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Stolmen83 (14. August 2014)

Ist die Ersatzteilnummer von Specialized direkt


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. August 2014)

Hallo Fettydriver,
ja dieser Umbau ist auch kompatibel mit der 10fach Kassette, ich bin eine Zeit lang so herumgefahren und fand es gut.
Du brauchst das e*thirteen Spezialwerkzeug (und einen Schraubstock), um den Spider zu entfernen und um das Spiderless Kettenblatt festzumachen.
Aber sonst: Ich habe es hinbekommen, und ich bin nun wirklich nicht der Profi-Schrauber. Mit dieser Anleitung:
http://service.bythehive.com/Guide/...ove+TRS+crank+spiders+and+integrated+rings/22
Viele Grüße
Harald


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. August 2014)

Hier meine Erfahrungen von ersten kurzen Fatboy-Metern. Bei meinem handelt es sich um ein XL/21. Und was soll ich sagen, es fährt sich natürlich sehr sehr gut. Doch nach fast 7 Jahren Bikepause hätte ich dass sicher über jedes Rad gesagt  .





Die größte Variante gefällt mir durch die rel.kleinen Rohrdurchmesser ( zumindest seitl. ) und durch das leicht abfallende Oberrohr. Auch der Lenkwinkel ist nicht zu steil, könnte aber für meinen Fahrstil jedoch gerne noch flacher sein. Bei meinem 1,93m Körpergröße ist mir der 740er Lenker zu schmal, der Vorbau wiederum könnte für mich noch kürzer sein.
Außerdem hätte ich mir einen Schnellspanner als Sattelklemme gewünscht und evtl. noch einen Kettenhund. Störend find ich zudem den weit offenen Zug für vordere Gangschaltung am Sitzrohr. Dafür kann zwischen zwei Flaschenhalterungen gewählt werden UND ganz pfiffig und mir bis dato völlig unbekannt ist die Möglichkeit der Verspannung des Schaltwerkes zur leichteren Demontage des Hinterrades.





Über die Schaltung ansich kann ich nur sagen, dass sie schaltet. Mal ernsthaft. Auf diesem Gebiet bin ich noch sehr erfahrungsarm und kann für mich keine labormäßigen Unterschiede zu einer hochpreisigeren Gruppe feststellen ( zumindest nicht in dieser kurzen Zeit ) . Die kleinen Scheibenbremsen lassen die Räder noch gewaltiger wirken, was meinem Kindergartengeschmack sehr entgegen kommt. Über die Bremswirkung bzw.Unterdimensionierung selbiger kann ich erst nach der Einbremszeit näheres sagen.
Diese hat mir auch die ersten Stoppie- und Bachwheelhoppversuche versalzen, denn beides gelingt mir nur mit reichlich Bremskraft. Ansonsten läßt es sich wirklich sehr agil fahren. Ich vermute, dass dieser Eindruck durch den Starrahmen und die Brachialoptik noch verstärkt wird - da so nicht erwarten. Bunnyhopp und kurzer Wheelie sind auch mit dem XL kein Problem.





Der Sattel ist noch in "Transportposition", bitte nüscht wundern  . Als muskelarmer Downhiller und Federfan hatte ich bisher noch nicht das Verlangen nach einer Federgabel. Soweit das die Treppen und Absätze im heimischen Grundstück zulassen, sind die Reifen sehr förderlich. Wie das nach längerer Zeit bei lang bewurzelten Waldabfahrten ist kann ich ebenfalls erst später einschätzen - zumal dann die jetzige Euphorie etwas gedämpfter sein sollte...

Ich kann das Fatboy nur weiter empfehlen und finde den Preis von knappen 1.800,-€ für ein rel.Nischenprodukt eigentlich fair.

EDIT: Ergänzend möchte ich noch die Tretlagerbreite löblich erwähnen. Besonders im Wiegetritt bzw.beim Stehend fahren gefallen mir die paar cm mehr an breiter "Trittfläche" . Was hingegen garnicht "Cool" ist, ist der durchsichtige Scheibenschutz zwischen Ritzelblock und Speichen. Aber ist natürlich Geschmackssache.


----------



## skidder (14. August 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Hier meine Erfahrungen von ersten kurzen Fatboy-Metern. Bei meinem handelt es sich um ein XL/21. Und was soll ich sagen, es fährt sich natürlich sehr sehr gut. Doch nach fast 7 Jahren Bikepause hätte ich dass sicher über jedes Rad gesagt  .
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 313517
> 
> ...



Hi Knusberflogge,
Cool das du dein Fatboy jetzt hast, wann hast du es bekommen?
Viel Spaß beim Fatbiken;-)

Gruß Skidder


----------



## F7 Uli (14. August 2014)

Das gleiche auch von mir 
Willkommen im Specialized Fatboy Team.
Viel Spaß damit .
Gruß F7 Uli


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. August 2014)

Danke Euch beiden! Ich freu mich sehr drüber, hatte ja dann doch knapp 2 Wochen länger gedauert.

Heute früh ist es im Laden angekommen und die haben es freundlicherweise gleich noch zusammengefummelt, so dass ich es heut am frühen Nachmittag holen konnte. Ist wirklich ein schönes Fahrgefühl  .

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich es spätestens am Dienstag wieder vom Lackierer bekomm und anschließend Dauergast bei "Mit dem Fatbike unterwegs" bin...


----------



## Fatrat (15. August 2014)

Hab nach der eingehenden Beratung hier im Forum, gestern mein Fatboy bestellt. Liefertermin: 15.12.14


----------



## meenzerbub85 (15. August 2014)

Fatrat schrieb:


> Hab nach der eingehenden Beratung hier im Forum, gestern mein Fatboy bestellt. Liefertermin: 15.12.14



Ohje, was eine lange Wartezeit.
Aber immerhin kommt es zu einer Zeit, in der wohl die besten Fatbike-Bedingungen in den Wäldern sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (15. August 2014)

Stimmt, die Wartezeit ist wirklich lang!

Aber ist, so denke ich, eine gute Wahl. Das FatBoy macht schon einen recht großen Spaghat und deckt viele Fahrertypen ab. Viel Spaß damit und eine kurze Wartezeit!


----------



## Fatrat (15. August 2014)

Danke euch, hab noch mein Focus Thunder, das mir die Wartezeit überbrückt, und die Bodenverhältnisse für den Fatboy entstehen ja nun erst langsam. Ausserdem freue ich mich auch gerne vor! Das Fatboy Expert, konnte bis nächsten Monat bereits beschafft werden, falls ich es eillig gehabt hätte.


----------



## bayomo (16. August 2014)

Kleine Frage in die Runde, ich habe gerade gebraucht ein "Tarnfarben"-Fatboy gekauft und würde gerne das weiße Felgenband gegen ein schwarzes von Surly wechseln. Einige haben ja schon die Bänder gewechselt. Welche Breite passt besser in die Felge: 64 oder 75 mm?


----------



## meenzerbub85 (16. August 2014)

bayomo schrieb:


> Kleine Frage in die Runde, ich habe gerade gebraucht ein "Tarnfarben"-Fatboy gekauft und würde gerne das weiße Felgenband gegen ein schwarzes von Surly wechseln. Einige haben ja schon die Bänder gewechselt. Welche Breite passt besser in die Felge: 64 oder 75 mm?



Ich habe das 75mm von Surly drin. Passt!


----------



## bayomo (16. August 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## a3styler (17. August 2014)

Jetzt muss ich mich auch mal zu Wort melden...

Ich interessiere mich seit einiger Zeit für ein Fatbike...  ;-)
Mein Fahrradhändler hat ein Fatboy (orange) und ein Fatboy Expert lagernd...
Das Fatboy orange könnte ich als Vorführbike bekommen...

Jetzt überleg ich, ob ich das ,normale, oder das Expert kaufen sollte...
X7 gegen X0 , billigKurbel gegen Ethirteen , bunt gegen schwarz...  is gar nicht so leicht... ;-)

Bremsen werden sowieso umgebaut (hätt ich daheim)...  aber zahlt sich das Expert aus oder ist ne X7 auch gut... ?

Fahr an meinem Enduro ne X0...   hab nur bissl Angst dass ich mit ner X7 nicht zufrieden bin...


----------



## zoomer (17. August 2014)

Wenn's noch im Budget ist, das Bessere.
Hat auch noch hochwertigere Speichen.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (18. August 2014)

kauf das was dir besser gefällt. komponenten kann man mit der zeit upgraden!


----------



## BigJohn (18. August 2014)

Die X7 ist unfahrbar, das geht mal gar nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (18. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die X7 ist unfahrbar, das geht mal gar nicht...


Du meinst die würden mich verhaften, wenn ich so ne olle X7 auch noch an meine Gammel-Fatty dran schraube ?


----------



## CaseOnline (18. August 2014)

@a3styler - Das Einsteigermodell geht voll in Ordnung. Andere Bremsen drauf und los!  Die X7 schaltet genauso wie die X0, sieht nur ein wenig rustikaler aus.


----------



## a3styler (18. August 2014)

Danke für die Antworten...  ;-)

Das orange Fatboy würd ich halt um nen guten Preis bekommen...   das Expert wär sicher 700-800 teurer...
Und das nur wegen Speichen, Schaltwerk und Kurbel...  da muss ich fast das billige nehmen... 
Das einzige ist halt, dass mir das Expert optisch besser gefällt...  

Und wegen dem X7 Schaltwerk...  ich weiß dass man damit auch schalten kann... ;-)
Und ich bin auch früher SLX und schlechter gefahren und habs überlebt...

Ich hätt noch ein neues XT Schaltwerk da...  das passt halt dann nicht zu den Schalthebeln...
Und die Schalthebel möcht ich gerne Gripshift haben...  das muss sein bei nem Fatbike... 

Ach...   ich muss mir das gut überlegen... 
Mach heut ne Tour von Zell / Rosenalm in die Gerlos rein...  da hab ich genug Zeit um mir das zu überlegen...


----------



## CaseOnline (18. August 2014)

Weiteres "food for thought" - die Billig-Speichen und die Billig-Kurbel halten bei mir bislang. Gewichtsklasse 100kg, kleinere Hüpfer und Drops, mittlerweile so ca. 15.000hm gefahren.


----------



## a3styler (18. August 2014)

Cool...   das hört sich ja gut an...   ;-)


----------



## CaseOnline (18. August 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Cool...   das hört sich ja gut an...   ;-)



Ja. Getauscht werden mussten:
- Vorderreifen - der GC ging für mich vorne gar nicht. Jetzt mit Surly Bud sehr zufrieden
- Bremse - mit der SLX und 203/180 auch sehr zufrieden

Optional: Anpassung von Lenker und Vorbau. Variostütze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (18. August 2014)

Würde gern einige Sachen am Fatboy Army green  in der gleichen Farbe lackieren .Welche Ral Farbe würde passen? Nr.?  6011?

Diese Felgenbänder von Surly hat die schon mal jemand lackiert ?


----------



## zoomer (18. August 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Würde gern einige Sachen am Fatboy Army green  in der gleichen Farbe lackieren .Welche Ral Farbe würde passen? Nr.?  6011?



Im grösseren Baumarkt deines Vertrauens gibt es teilweise Farbmischmaschinen.
Die haben manchmal auch einen Farbscanner der einem die Farbwerte für den
Herstellerfarbfächer ausspuckt.
(Weiss nicht ob man mit Fatbike in den Baumarkt darf)
Dann mischen die das in der Maschine zusammen. Das passt dann so ungefähr.
(Gibt's die Farbmischung auch in Spraydosen oder nur zum streichen/Pistole ?)



F7 Uli schrieb:


> Diese Felgenbänder von Surly hat die schon mal jemand lackiert ?



Ja, irgendwo hier im Fatbikeforum, mit einer Art Textilspray.


----------



## Knusberflogge (18. August 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Diese Felgenbänder von Surly hat die schon mal jemand lackiert ?



Ja Uli, ich hab die - neben der Reifenbeschriftung - geschwärzt. Weiß allerdings nicht, ob die originalen Bändern von Surrly sind...

Es gibt von vielen Anbietern sog.Gewebesprays. Eigentlich sind die für gebadigte Hippysachen und T-Shirtgestallter, laß Dich mal beim Lacker beraten. Am Ende wirst Du aber auch im Baumarkt mit irgendwelchem Bastelspray befriedigt.




 


Wahlweise geht natürlich auch rausbauen und gleich schwarze oder Wunschfarbe reinfummeln. Aber ich bin eine Geisel meiner Faulheit und möchte nicht ( unbemerkt ) Sklave meines Bikes sein  .


----------



## F7 Uli (18. August 2014)

Danke Zoomer und Knusperflogge für die Infos .Werde mal versuchen so ein Farbscanner bei einem Lacker zu finden. Die Farbton muß ja schon passen. Mit der Textilfarbe ist eine gute Idee . Werde berichten ))


----------



## zoomer (18. August 2014)

Grössere Farbengeschäfte haben solche Mixmaschinen natürlich auch.
Aber selten die Scanner.


----------



## Snyder (18. August 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten...  ;-)
> 
> Das orange Fatboy würd ich halt um nen guten Preis bekommen...   das Expert wär sicher 700-800 teurer...
> Und das nur wegen Speichen, Schaltwerk und Kurbel...  da muss ich fast das billige nehmen...
> ...




Hallo,
die Kurbel mag billig sein, aber sie taugt völlig. Meine war nur leider völlig fettfrei verbaut worden, und der adipöde Junge nervte nach der ersten Regenfahrt wie auf Zwangsdiät. Trocken war auch die Kassette montiert worden und die Kette neu schon schrottreif: zu viele schwergängige Nietvervindungen.   
Die Schaltung ist ok, wenn man Gripshifts mag und die Kette i. Ordnung ist. 
Die Bremse sollte man wechseln, wenn man es etwas zügiger angehen möchte. Ich habe die Tektro gegen eine Zee, vorne 203, hinten 160  -180 hinten ging nicht -  getauscht, womit bremstechnisch keine Wünsche offen bleiben.  
Trotz der paar Änderungen und den ärgerlichen Qualitätsmängeln (Kette und Diät) halte ich den Aufpreis zum Expert aber für nicht gerechtfertigt.


----------



## F7 Uli (18. August 2014)

Das Stimmt kann ich nur bestätigen .
Kette+ Kassette habe ich nach nur 2 Monaten gewechselt . Tretlager war komplett Fettfrei zusammengebaut .
Der Hinterrad Reifen GC nun mehr als 1000 km gelaufen macht mit 0,8 Bar schon einen traurigen Eindruck.Die Noppen sind schon fast runter und ein neuer Reifen ist schon bestellt. 
 Immer wieder knirschen im Tretlager. Dank eines Eingebauten Schmiernippels keine Probleme mehr .


----------



## Snyder (18. August 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Immer wieder knirschen im Tretlager. Dank eines Eingebauten Schmiernippels keine Probleme mehr .
> Anhang anzeigen 314585



So ein Schmiernippel unterm Tretlager ist ja ziemlich Retro_: "Gutes überdauert eben die Zeit"_. So könnte man auch gleich Dreck und eingetretenes Wasser rausdrücken. Wieviel Fett muss man denn da reinpressen bis es schön aus den Lagern außen rausquillt? Für den gepökelten Wintereinsatz könnte man dann gleich Salzwasserfestes nehmen.


----------



## Bumble (18. August 2014)

Snyder schrieb:


> So könnte man auch gleich Dreck und eingetretenes Wasser *rausdrücken*.



Definier doch mal bitte "raus" , wohin willste denn Dreck und Wasser drücken wenn du von unten Fett reinpumpst ? 

Die Bohrung ist ja eigentlich da drin damit eingedrungenes Wasser ablaufen kann.


----------



## F7 Uli (18. August 2014)

Hi Snyder
Retro aber gut .Mit einer normalen Fettspritze einige Pressungen ,bis ein leichter Gegendruck spürbar ist . Das Fett sammelt sich in der Innenbuchse. Am nächsten Tag kommt etwas  am Lager wieder raus . Finde, das es nach einer Sandkastenfahrt und auch vielleicht im Winter mit Salz und Dreck gut hilft .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (18. August 2014)

Snyder schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tektro gegen eine Zee, vorne 203, hinten 160  -180 hinten ging nicht -  getauscht, womit bremstechnisch keine Wünsche offen bleiben.



Du hast mich echt irritiert - ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, ich habe tatsächlich eine 180er Scheibe hinten montiert. Geht bei mir - woran hing es bei Dir?


----------



## zoomer (18. August 2014)

Ich denke er meinte es geht nicht ohne 180er (zu fahren).


----------



## Snyder (18. August 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Du hast mich echt irritiert - ich habe gerade nochmal nachgeschaut, ich habe tatsächlich eine 180er Scheibe hinten montiert. Geht bei mir - woran hing es bei Dir?



Die 180er Scheibe passte hinten baulich prima aber sie ließ sich mit der Zee nicht besonders gut dosieren. Es gab fast nur "an" und "aus", mit der 160er klappt es besser, nach meinem Geschmack.


----------



## CaseOnline (18. August 2014)

Snyder schrieb:


> Die 180er Scheibe passte hinten baulich prima aber sie ließ sich mit der Zee nicht besonders gut dosieren. Es gab fast nur "an" und "aus", mit der 160er klappt es besser, nach meinem Geschmack.



OK, verstanden. Ich fahre ja nur eine SLX. Bin mit der zufrieden, auch wenn sie vorne etwas mehr Biss haben könnte.


----------



## Snyder (18. August 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Hi Snyder
> Retro aber gut .Mit einer normalen Fettspritze einige Pressungen ,bis ein leichter Gegendruck spürbar ist . Das Fett sammelt sich in der Innenbuchse. Am nächsten Tag kommt etwas  am Lager wieder raus . Finde, das es nach einer Sandkastenfahrt und auch vielleicht im Winter mit Salz und Dreck gut hilft .



Soweit wäre das prima. 
Was ich nicht verstehe ist -vielleicht denk ich auch quer- wie sich das Fett im Tretlagergehäuse so verteilt, dass es gezielt unter Druck in die Innenbuchse gerät. Zumindest rein theoretisch müsste es sich zunächst ordentlich im Rahmen verteilen und alles verstopfen, bevor es etwas Druck im Innenlager aufbauen kann, da das Tretlager i.d.R. reichlich Öffnungen zum Sitzrohr, Kettenstreben und Unterrohr hat. Hast du da was versiegelt oder irgend eine direkte Verbindung vom Schmiernippel in die Innenbuchse gelegt, durchgebohrt etc. so dass das Fett nur in die Innenbuchse gepresst wird ohne sich vorher im Rahmen zu verteilen?


----------



## F7 Uli (18. August 2014)

Genau so ist es . Durch bohren bis in die Buchse . Es füllt sich nur diese .Nichts geht in den Rahmen . Ab und zu mal an den Lagern das austretende Fett sammt Schmutz abwischen . Fett dichtet natürlich auch gegen Feuchtigkeit vom außen )


----------



## Snyder (19. August 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Genau so ist es . Durch bohren bis in die Buchse . Es füllt sich nur diese .Nichts geht in den Rahmen . Ab und zu mal an den Lagern das austretende Fett sammt Schmutz abwischen . Fett dichtet natürlich auch gegen Feuchtigkeit vom außen )



Hallo F7 Uli, danke für die Erklärung!
So könnte man neben dem Schmiernippel mit einem halbwegs dichten Zugang bis in die Innenhülse hinein, gleich noch die fehlende Ablaufbohrung ins Tretlagergehäuse anbringen, ohne dass das Fett sich dort rausdrückt und das Loch gleich wieder verkleistert. Das scheint eine gute Winterlösung zu sein.


----------



## F7 Uli (19. August 2014)

Snyder schrieb:


> Hallo F7 Uli, danke für die Erklärung!
> So könnte man neben dem Schmiernippel mit einem halbwegs dichten Zugang bis in die Innenhülse hinein, gleich noch die fehlende Ablaufbohrung ins Tretlagergehäuse anbringen, ohne dass das Fett sich dort rausdrückt und das Loch gleich wieder verkleistert. Das scheint eine gute Winterlösung zu sein.


Hi Snyder
Den Tip mit dem Abschmiernippel habe ich von OstseeBiking auch hier im Forum .Die müssens ja wissen, bei dem ganzen Sand und dem Salzwasser. Der Nippel geht bis in die Buchse rein ,somit haste auch kein Fett im Rahmen. Nach einigen Ausfahrten Presse ich immer etwas Lagerfett  nach . Einfach aber gut . Immerhin besser, als immer die Kurbel ausbauen und das Reinigen der Lager nach jeder wilden Sand und Schlamm Ausfahrt. Im Winterbetrieb wird sich es erst Zeigen,ob es auch da die guten Eigenschaften besitzt


----------



## zoomer (19. August 2014)

Bremst das Fett nicht ein bisschen die Kurbelachse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (19. August 2014)

Da bekommt der Name Fettbike gleich eine neue Bedeutung


----------



## Smart_Sam (19. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Bremst das Fett nicht ein bisschen die Kurbelachse ?



Darum würde ich mir weniger Sorgen machen. Das Fett auf dem Sattel bremst viel mehr


----------



## zoomer (19. August 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Darum würde ich mir weniger Sorgen machen. Das Fett auf dem Sattel bremst viel mehr



Das kann man aber nicht so einfach mit dem Lappen wegwischen ....


----------



## Snyder (19. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das kann man aber nicht so einfach mit dem Lappen wegwischen ....


 ... aber absaugen lassen ...


----------



## Smart_Sam (19. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das kann man aber nicht so einfach mit dem Lappen wegwischen ....


Leider 


Snyder schrieb:


> ... aber absaugen lassen ...


Wieso absaugen wenn die jetzt schon passende Fahrräder bauen. Mit den dicken Reifen wirkt der Fahrer ja etwas schlanker 
Und Bergab sorg "das Fett" ja schön für Hangabtriebskräfte


----------



## tgs (20. August 2014)

Ich will mich mal mit zwei Dingen in die Diskussion einbringen.
Die Schmiernippel-Lösung von @F7 Uli funktioniert nur bei Innenlagern mit Buchse. Haben die e13 Innenlager des FB Expert nicht!
Ausserdem erlischt die Rahmengarantie. Ich wollte auch schon eine Bohrung in das Tretlagergehäuse machen, damit das Wasser ablaufen kann, bekam aber von Spezialiced die Info, dass dann die Garantie weg ist.
Es gibt aber kleine Öffnungen am Ende der Kettenstreben. Nach dem Waschen des FB stelle ich es auf, so dass das Wasser im Innenlager über die Kettenstreben ablaufen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. August 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ausserdem erlischt die Rahmengarantie. Ich wollte auch schon eine Bohrung in das Tretlagergehäuse machen, damit das Wasser ablaufen kann, bekam aber von Spezialiced die Info, dass dann die Garantie weg ist.



Das hat mich bisher nie interessiert 
Ohne Gulli fahr ich nicht !


Weiss nicht ob die sich bei der Gewährleistung mit einem kleine Löchlein
im Tretlager rausreden können wenn das Steuerrohr ausreisst 

Bei Fox ist anscheinend die Garantie hin wenn man die Aufkleber abzieht,
aber ist die nicht eh weg wenn man nicht alle 15 Stunden beim Service war ?
Und Lackieren am Rahmen ist natürlich auch verboten.

Also mein Cube 29er AMS könnt ich praktisch jetzt wegwerfen 


Bei Tretlagern nehme ich übrigens immer einfach die Dichtringe von den Lagern
und mache eine 100% Fettfüllung


----------



## duke209 (20. August 2014)

Moin,
nach einer Testfahrt wirds wohl ernst werden.. 

ABER: Haben alle das Problem mit Wasser im Tretlager (egal ob bei welchem Modell) oder sind das Einzelfälle ??

PS: Weiß jemand zufällig wo ein Army in M steht?


----------



## zoomer (20. August 2014)

Ich denke nicht dass das Wasser ein Problem ist.
(Wenn es abfliessen kann)

Das Wasser kann durch Kondensation, beim Fahren im Nassen
durch die Kapillarwirkung an der Sattelstütze und vor allem beim
Waschen in den Rahmen kommen.

Heute ist es nicht mehr so schlimm, früher mit den offenen
Kurbellagern sind halt immer die Lager und Achse vermodert
wenn man keine Abflussöffnung hatte.

Da das Tretlagergehäuse eben die tiefste Stelle am Rahmen ist
gehört da einfach ein Loch rein.
Die meisten meiner Räder hatten das auch von Anfang an, beim
Rest hab ich es eben rein gemacht.


----------



## F7 Uli (20. August 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich will mich mal mit zwei Dingen in die Diskussion einbringen.
> Die Schmiernippel-Lösung von @F7 Uli funktioniert nur bei Innenlagern mit Buchse. Haben die e13 Innenlager des FB Expert nicht!
> Ausserdem erlischt die Rahmengarantie. Ich wollte auch schon eine Bohrung in das Tretlagergehäuse machen, damit das Wasser ablaufen kann, bekam aber von Spezialiced die Info, dass dann die Garantie weg ist.
> Es gibt aber kleine Öffnungen am Ende der Kettenstreben. Nach dem Waschen des FB stelle ich es auf, so dass das Wasser im Innenlager über die Kettenstreben ablaufen kann.


Ist ja Ok. Garantie na ja. Die kleine Bohrung kann man ja auch wieder zu machen. Ich habe das ja auch nur gemacht, weil ich es satt hatte ,nach jeder Sand und Schlamm durchfahrt die Kurbel auszubauen und die Lager zu reinigen. Mich hat halt das Knacken und Quietschen gestört. Beim Expert kenne ich mich nicht so aus ( Guter Hinweis). Das ganze geht halt nur mit der Buchse.


----------



## Girl (20. August 2014)

Wasser ist immer an der tiefsten Stelle zu finden und wenn dem dort der Ausgang verwehrt bleibt..... fängt es halt an zu gammeln. 
Da werden Rahmen so leicht es nur geht gebaut, aber bei dem ersten Wasserkontakt hast schon 100ml=100g Wasser im Geröhr.

Hab auch bei allen Rädern Löcher eingebohrt wo noch keine waren, was soll da unten denn kaputt gehen?


----------



## duke209 (20. August 2014)

Ist klar das Wasser sich an der tiefsten Stelle sammelt, jedoch liefen & laufen die Lager an meinen Bikes (All/Enduro) mit z.B. Shimano Hollowtech II Innenlager länger sorgenfrei, ohne da nach so kurzer Zeit (bezogen auf die Laufzeit der Fatboys hier) aktiv werden zu müssen. Und Löcher haben die auch ned. Liegt dann wohl eher am Rahmen, also wo Wasser (ausser Kondensat) eintreten kann, und wie und wieoft der Hobel gewaschen wird.
Deswegen wundert mich das ein wenig. Und in die letzten Wochen waren ständig miese Regentouren dabei, nach denen sicherlich keine 100ml im Rahmen versackt sind, und selbst wenn, zu keinen Geräuschen am Lager führten. Und Bikes waschen?? For what? 

Aber gut das zu wissen für den Neuerwerb...


----------



## Bumble (20. August 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Und Bikes waschen?? For what?



Weils Spaß macht ?


----------



## zoomer (20. August 2014)

Duschen - auch überbewertet


----------



## Deleted 173968 (20. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Duschen - auch überbewertet



Jau! So einer setzt im Zug immer neben mich... :kotz:


----------



## duke209 (21. August 2014)

"Immer"...scheinst die Nähe zu suchen 
Spaß beiseite, heute wird's ernst, ggf. steht heut Abend was fäätes inne Garage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (21. August 2014)

> Ja. Getauscht werden mussten:
> .........
> - Bremse - mit der SLX und 203/180 auch sehr zufrieden


Ich hätte noch eine Frage:
Ist das Umrüsten, vorne 203mm Scheiben und hinten 180mm Scheiben mehr eine optische Veränderung, oder eher eine bremstechnische Verbesserung?
Sind 203mm an der Carbon Gabel zulässig?


----------



## dietbert (21. August 2014)

Seit gestern bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Nato-Fatboy´s. Mein Händler hat mir einen super Preis gemacht und ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Nach der ersten Probefahrt war ich etwas deprimiert: das Einlenkverhalten ist echt gruselig. Das Bike fährt nicht immer in die Richtung die ich möchte. Und auf glatten Untergrund `wippt` die Fuhre, bzw dieses auf und ab `gehoppel` nervt. Dafür entschädigt es über Schlammpassagen. Es ist noch alles im Orginalzustand. Die GC fahre ich mit 0,75 bar. Ob ich auf Dauer mit dem Hobel glücklich werde ? Mein Stumpi FSR ist vom Fahrverhalten unkomplizierter.  

Überlege nun vorne einen Surly Knard 3,8 aufzuziehen. Reifen sollen gut rollen da ich immer Teerstrassen dazwischen habe. kann jemand was zum Fahrverhalten mit dem Knard am Vorderrad sagen?


----------



## projekt (21. August 2014)




----------



## CaseOnline (21. August 2014)

Si - vorne Bud oder Lou. Und entweder sehr rund oder niederfrequent treten.


----------



## CaseOnline (21. August 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch eine Frage:
> Ist das Umrüsten, vorne 203mm Scheiben und hinten 180mm Scheiben mehr eine optische Veränderung, oder eher eine bremstechnische Verbesserung?
> Sind 203mm an der Carbon Gabel zulässig?



Macht einen Riesenunterschied, wenn Du richtig hart und lange bremsen musst. Shimano RT86 haben bei mir mittels ihres steifen Alu-Spiders auch gegen das lästige Klingeln geholfen.


----------



## dietbert (21. August 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Si - vorne Bud oder Lou. Und entweder sehr rund oder niederfrequent treten.



Erstmal vielen Dank für die Ratschläge. Im Sommer fahre ich Rennrad und deshalb die hohen Umdrehungen.
Das Lou Profil sieht sehr grob aus und rollt bestimmt schlecht ? Aber Bud ist überall ausverkauft.


----------



## CaseOnline (21. August 2014)

Den Lou nur vorne drauf. Hinten ist der Ground Control sehr OK. Vorne ist der Rollwiderstand zu vernachlässigen. Bissl Wade brauchst Du bei langen, steilen Touren mit dem Fatbike sowieso...


----------



## projekt (21. August 2014)




----------



## drurs (21. August 2014)

Jetz bin ich verwirrt, ich dachte Bud vorne, Lou hinten, nicht? (Außerdem ist der Lou doch genauso ausverkauft?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (21. August 2014)

drurs schrieb:


> Jetz bin ich verwirrt, ich dachte Bud vorne, Lou hinten, nicht? (Außerdem ist der Lou doch genauso ausverkauft?)



Stimmt eigentlich, wobei viele den Lou gerne vorne fahren. Ist wie Maxxis Minion DHF und DHR... 

Ich fahre Bud vorne und GC hinten - was aber eher der Verfügbarkeit geschuldet ist. Lou hat vorne mehr Btemsgrip.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (21. August 2014)

Genau, hatten wir alles schon mal besprochen weiter vorne in diesem Thread. Hinten ist der Ground Control voll okay, vorne finde nicht nur ich ihn ne Katastrophe. Lou vorne ist perfekt, aber zur Zeit nicht lieferbar. @Mr Cannondale fährt einen Nate vorne und ist seitdem happy, sieht auch halbwegs okay aus. Wenn Du einen Lou kriegen kannst, zugreifen, wenn nicht schau nach einem Bud. Wenn auch der nicht lieferbar, greif Dir einen Nate. Den wirst Du auch gut wieder los, wenn der Lou dann irgendwann wieder lieferbar ist.


----------



## dietbert (21. August 2014)

Was ist von dem _Hüsker Dü Fatbike Drahtreifen 26 x 4.0 Zoll 27TPI zu halten ? _
_Bei bike24 für 80.- sofort lieferbar._


----------



## Rake109 (21. August 2014)

Hüsker Dü ist gut für hinten, in Kombination mit dem Nate 3.8 vorne tiptop


----------



## zoomer (21. August 2014)

Auch in 27 TPI ?


----------



## Bumble (21. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Auch in 27 TPI ?


Klar, auch in 27tpi, is halt nur bleischwer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (21. August 2014)

Ich dachte wegen der steiferen Karkasse.
(nicht so mein Fall)

Aber muss ja nix heissen, der Floater ist ja auch hart wie (weibliche Schwein)
und hat angeblich 120 TPI.
(Vielleicht 4,4 Lagen 27 TPI Material)


----------



## criscross (21. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Klar, auch in 27tpi, is halt nur bleischwer



also nix für Feinmotoriker


----------



## Snyder (22. August 2014)

dietbert schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank für die Ratschläge. Im Sommer fahre ich Rennrad und deshalb die hohen Umdrehungen.
> Das Lou Profil sieht sehr grob aus und rollt bestimmt schlecht ? Aber Bud ist überall ausverkauft.



Das merkwürdig Einkenkverhalten ist anfangs schon etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Mittlerweile hab ich mich zwangsläufig drauf eingestellt, da Lou oder Bud eben nicht verfügbar waren. Inzwischen ist dieses Eigenleben gut handlebar. Ich merke es kaum noch. Und je weniger Luftdruck (0,4-0,5 Bar) je weniger macht es sich bemerkbar. Ich werde den bestellten Surly jedenfalls erstmal Beiseite legen.


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. August 2014)

Wegen des Einlenkverhaltens kann ich aus meiner Erfahrung nur sagen, dass ich damit keine Probleme habe. Ich fahre beidrädrig mit 1,1 und ich gebe es zu  .

Anfangs wollten natürlich meine Freunde mal mit dem Fatboy Probefahren, unter ihnen sind auch einige feinfühlige CC-Piloten ( warum auch immer  ) . Selbst diese haben beim Fatboy keine negativen bzw.störnenden Lenkeinflüsse gespürt. Auch meine Frau kam damit zurecht und war begeistert.


----------



## trial_neuling (22. August 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Auch meine Frau kam damit zurecht und war begeistert.



Beste Voraussetzungen für ein FatWeib!


----------



## CaseOnline (22. August 2014)

Ich bin zu sensibel - mittlerweile spüre ich auch beim etwas abgefahrenen Bud vorne ein Eigenlenkverhalten. Kann das sein?

Normalerweise kein Problem, aber ab und zu fahre ich auch mal was zügiger auf Trails, bei denen 2-3 Zentimeter in der Linienwahl schon einen Unterschied machen. Dann nervt's...


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. August 2014)

trial_neuling schrieb:


> Beste Voraussetzungen für ein FatWeib!



Du, so abgeneigt war sie beim fahren garnicht. Dabei hatte sie das gleiche Lächeln im Gesicht wie damals  .




CaseOnline schrieb:


> ... aber ab und zu fahre ich auch mal was zügiger auf Trails, bei denen 2-3 Zentimeter in der Linienwahl schon einen Unterschied machen. Dann nervt's...



Ja Case, dass würde mich auch stören. Umso mehr verwundert mich meine unsensible Feinfühligkeit bei der Reifenfrage. Ich spüre bzw. empfinde kein störendes Lenkverhalten, glücklicherweise.
dietbert´s Erfahrungen beim "normalen" radeln auf befestigtem Untergrund kann ich hingegen auch bestätigen. Ein auf-und-ab läßt sich auch bei mir nicht vermeiden. Sicherlich auch der Tatsache geschuldet, dass ich nahe an der 100kg Marke bin.

Dennoch, vielleicht für alle kleinen und großen (Reifen)Sorgen der Fatbiker, eine mutmachende Liedzeile vom guten Roy Black:

_*"Doch vielleicht ist ein Traum der zerbricht auch ein Weg aus dem Schatten ins Licht! "*_

 Also wenn das jetzt nicht hilft, dann aber!


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Ich bin zu sensibel - mittlerweile spüre ich auch beim etwas abgefahrenen Bud vorne ein Eigenlenkverhalten. Kann das sein?



Beim Bud und dessen Profil kann ich mir das sogar sehr gut vorstellen.





So ganz versteh ich den Sinn des Profils des Bud als Vorderreifen, wofür er ja laut Surly gedacht ist, eh nicht, höchstens mal um im Schnee gut die Spur halten zu können  Vielleicht wurde er speziell dafür entwickelt.
Als Trailreifen, ohne ihn je gefahren zu sein, kann ich da wenig Sinn erkennen beim Profil.


----------



## BigJohn (22. August 2014)

das war genau sein Zweck. Der Lou sorgt dann für den nötigen Vortrieb

1,1 bar sind beim Fatboy aber völlig totgepumpt. Ich bin das Fatboy in der Fußgängerzone mit 0,9 bar gefahren und hätte selbst dort gerne weniger gehabt. Und nicht mit dem Gewicht kommen, ich bin schon schwer genug.


----------



## dietbert (22. August 2014)

Das Bud Profil sieht aber durch die enger stehenden Mittelstollen für Asphaltfahrten geeigneter aus. Läuft doch bestimmt auf der Strasse leichter und leiser. Wer auf Brutalbremsungen nicht so viel wert legt ist doch bestimmt mit dem Bud besser bedient. Kann dazu jemand was berichten? 



CaseOnline schrieb:


> Ich bin zu sensibel - mittlerweile spüre ich auch beim etwas abgefahrenen Bud vorne ein Eigenlenkverhalten. Kann das sein?
> 
> Normalerweise kein Problem, aber ab und zu fahre ich auch mal was zügiger auf Trails, bei denen 2-3 Zentimeter in der Linienwahl schon einen Unterschied machen. Dann nervt's...



Habe das gleiche Problem. Wenn mal etwas zügiger an Bäumen oder sonst. Hindernissen vorbei geknallt wird machen ein paar Zentimeter schon sehr viel aus. Beim rumtuckern ist alles ok und im grünen Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rake109 (22. August 2014)

Ich würde den Bud auch eher ans hinterrad zimmern.....

Ach ja, bin neulich nach ettlichen Fatbike Fahrten mal wieder aufs CC-Fully gestiegen und in der ersten Kurve fast in die Hecken abgebogen . So schnell gewöhnt man sich an das Einlenkverhalten der Fatbikes....


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> 1,1 bar sind beim Fatboy aber völlig totgepumpt. Ich bin das Fatboy in der Fußgängerzone mit 0,9 bar gefahren und hätte selbst dort gerne weniger gehabt.


Mir fällt grade im letzten halben Jahr und vor allem seit Erscheinen des Fatboy, welches sich ja verkauft wie warme Semmeln und inzwischen so das Fatbike für die Massen geworden ist, auf, dass die Anzahl derer stark zunimmt, die den eigentlich Sinn hinter den dicken Reifen nicht verstanden haben und irgendwie auch nicht verstehen wollen. 
Aber jeder wie er mag


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. August 2014)

Ist denke ich ein Thema für sich, da es ja viele fahrerischen Vorlieben gibt. Ich fahre lieber schnell runter und hab da ehrlich gesagt Angst vor Durchschlägen, der Grip am VR ist mir dabei aussreichend. Berg hoch auf fatbikefreundlichem Untergrund schieb ich eh meist nur. Ausdauer & Kondition sind nicht meine Stärken und würden sich auch bei 0,5 nicht positiv verändern .


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ich fahre lieber schnell runter und hab da ehrlich gesagt Angst vor Durchschlägen....



Wenn ich mit 87Kilo und 0,4bar am Vorderrad nen Wurzeltrail ohne Durchschläge runterballern kann, schaffst du damit auch deine Vertical-Irrsinns-Brückenabfahrt, wetten ?


----------



## Rake109 (22. August 2014)

Jup 0.4 bar sind auch bei der Marge-Lite mit ca 90 Kg Gewicht und unsauberer Fahrweise immer noch mehr als ausreichend


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. August 2014)

Also langsam ( die Betonung liegt auf Langsam ) sollte ich mit Euch Freaks wirklich mal eine Runde drehen  .

Ehrlich gesagt hab ich es mit wenige Druck noch nicht probiert, Bumble. Ich kann mich da auch nur rantasten und denke da eher an einen möglichen Radschaden als wie ein leichteres Abrollen. Dies spielt bei mir als Leichtbaufan nämlich wirklich nicht die Hauptrolle  .


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

Geh halt langsam mit dem Druck runter, taste dich ran und hol dir zum Messen nen vernünftigen Luftdruckprüfer.

Viel Spaß beim Experimentieren.

Was bei nem Fully die Dämperelemente sind, ist beim Fatbike der Luftdruck und ich hab noch keinen Fully Fahrer erlebt der seine Federelemente totpumpt bis sich nix mehr bewegt. 
Guter Vergleich finde ich.


----------



## CaseOnline (22. August 2014)

Wenn Du den GC vorne auf 8psi abgesenkt hast, dann reden wir nochmal über das Eigenlenkverhalten, OK? 

Bzgl. Bud: Als er neu war, war ich mit dem Reifen recht zufrieden. Komisch...


----------



## CaseOnline (22. August 2014)

Rake109 schrieb:


> Ach ja, bin neulich nach ettlichen Fatbike Fahrten mal wieder aufs CC-Fully gestiegen und in der ersten Kurve fast in die Hecken abgebogen . So schnell gewöhnt man sich an das Einlenkverhalten der Fatbikes....



Dito - nur mit weniger Glück. Drei Wochen später ist schon viel Haut nachgewachsen, und die Prellungen gehen zurück...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (22. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wenn ich mit 87Kilo und 0,4bar am Vorderrad nen Wurzeltrail ohne Durchschläge runterballern kann, schaffst du damit auch deine Vertical-Irrsinns-Brückenabfahrt, wetten ?





Rake109 schrieb:


> Jup 0.4 bar sind auch bei der Marge-Lite mit ca 90 Kg Gewicht und unsauberer Fahrweise immer noch mehr als ausreichend



Das wäre mir auch zu heickel. Mein Gewicht ist ähnlich und ich bin hier in Berlin mit 0,45 Bar auf Marge Lite + HüDü 120 TPI schon ein paar Treppen runter geballert und unten kam bei mir schon das Gefühl auf: Ups, das war jetzt doch etwas zu wenig! Da kam die Felge schon gefühlt mit dem Boden in Kontakt. Mit 0,55 bar hab ich das noch nicht geschafft.
Auch auf den schnellen Wurzelabfahrten im Bikepark Rabenstein hatte ich diese Durchschlaggefühl auch schon mal mit unter 0,5 bar. Zum Glück hat sich die Schlange aber jedes mal verzogen und nicht zu gebissen. 

Wird Zeit das ich mein 2. Fatty fertig habe, dann wird auch mal mit 4,8 Reifen auf der 70 On-One Felge vorne probiert wie weit ich runter gehen kann...


----------



## duke209 (22. August 2014)

Soo, ich reihe mich in die Riege der Fatboys ein   und werd heute Nachmittag meine erste Runde im Gelände drehen. Ich hof es wird fääät! 
Nach Jahren mal wieder mit Schlauch und einem mullmigen Gefühl liegen zu bleiben und keinen Ersatzschlauch greifbar zu haben (hatte der Händler gestern nicht). Hat jemand aus dem Stehgreif eine Adresse wo ich einen ordern kann und speziell welchen? (Danke, ist Neuland..)
Luftdruck gestern auf 0,4-0,5 eingestellt (brauch ne neue Pumpe mit genauerer Anzeige unter 1bar)....werd berichten!

Ich "hoffe" ich werd in nächster Zeit einen guten Spagat zwischen meinem geliebtem Enduro und dem Frischling hinbekommen


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. August 2014)

Glückwunsch & viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen!


----------



## skidder (22. August 2014)

Auch von mir viel Spaß !


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> bin hier in Berlin mit 0,45 Bar auf Marge Lite + HüDü 120 TPI schon ein paar Treppen runter geballert und unten kam bei mir schon das Gefühl auf: Ups, das war jetzt doch etwas zu wenig! ...



Hüsker is aber schon wieder ne andere Liga wie Lou oder Ground Control !!!

Beim Hüsker ist 0,5 das Minimum.

So niedrige Drücke funktionieren bei mir auch nur mit extradicken Pellen, aber genau darüber reden wir doch wenns ums 'Fatboy geht mit 4.6 auf 90mm Felge...


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hat jemand aus dem Stehgreif eine Adresse wo ich einen ordern kann und speziell welchen? (Danke, ist Neuland..)


funzt mit allen Reifen/Felgen Kombinationen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (22. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Mir fällt grade im letzten halben Jahr und vor allem seit Erscheinen des Fatboy, welches sich ja verkauft wie warme Semmeln und inzwischen so das Fatbike für die Massen geworden ist, auf, dass die Anzahl derer stark zunimmt, die den eigentlich Sinn hinter den dicken Reifen nicht verstanden haben und irgendwie auch nicht verstehen wollen.
> Aber jeder wie er mag


 
 Wie wahr......wie wahr, leider nicht nur den Sinn der dicken Reifen


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

Das ist schon richtig so und ich finde das auch gut.

Wie beim Motorrad.
Der Hinterreifen überträgt dort in erster Linie Antriebskräfte, längs zur
Fahrtrichtung, erst dann kommen Brems- und die Seitenführung quer zur
Fahrtrichtung.
Dagegen braucht der Vorderreifen in erster Linie eine gute Seitenführung.

Man kann zwar vorne wesentlich mehr Bremskraft übertragen als hinten,
im Gegensatz zum Hinterreifen ist aber die Seitenführung aber einfach
wichtiger. Wenn es im Grenzbereich hinten seitlich wegrutscht kann man
vorne noch nachsteuern und korrigieren, hat man vorne den Seitenhalt
verloren kippt man um/fällt hin.
Deswegen sollte der Seitenhalt, oder zur Not der Gesamtgrip, vorne generell
höher sein als hinten.

Daher geht man vorne einen Kompromiss ein und verzichtet auf einen Teil
des möglichen Bremsgrips für bessere Seitenführung.

Das finde ich so auch sinnvoll für's Stolperbiken.
Bringt mir nichts wenn der Grip in Längsrichtung etwas höher ist, ich dafür
seitlich wegrutsche.



Ich habe letzten Winter für's Fatbike gerade mal 2 Sulzschneefelder 2x8 m
gefunden.
Die Floater haben da, wie auch auf Sand, eigentlich null Seitenführung, selbst
starkes Überlenken, 30° zur Fahrtrichtung, hilft da kaum. Da würde ich gerne
auf ein bisschen Bremsgrip verzichten.



P.S.
Auf Fatbikes.com hatte einer viele Probleme mit den 24er Schläuchen, ich glaube
ausgerissene Ventile. Der ging nach 5 Schläuchen wieder zurück auf 26"


----------



## losbub (22. August 2014)

Auf einer nassen Wurzel oder Steinigem Geröll bietet der Rechte wohl mehr Seitenhalt. Auf Sand, Schnee, lehmigen weichen Boden der linke
würde ich jetzt einfach mal sagen. Kommt halt immer auf den überwiegenden Einsatzzweck an


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

Weiss nicht was bei einer Nassen Wurzel besser ist ?

Viel Gummi beim Rechten, falls die Wurzel zwischen die Stollen rutscht,
oder wenig Gummi mit mehr Anpressung wenn Linke nur mit den Stollen
aufsitzt.



Eine europäische oder eine afrikanische Wurzel ...
Wuschhhhh ....


----------



## losbub (22. August 2014)

Eine gewachsene Wurzel und kein Rund gedrehtes Stück Stabholz welches 90° quer zur Fahrtrichtung liegt also eine die nicht so zur europäischen Einheits- Banane oder -Gurke passen würde. Ich denke einfach der rechte verhakt sich eher auf der Wurzel bzw. deckt die wie ein Mantel enger anliegend ab, natürlich nicht bei über 1 Bar.


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Das ist schon richtig so und ich finde das auch gut.
> 
> Wie beim Motorrad.
> Der Hinterreifen überträgt dort in erster Linie Antriebskräfte, längs zur
> ...



Du versuchst grade ein Straßenmotorrad mit nem MTB, welches seinem eigentlichen Einsatzzweck entsprechend eingesetzt wird, zu vergleichen ?


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> P.S.
> Auf Fatbikes.com hatte einer viele Probleme mit den 24er Schläuchen, ich glaube
> ausgerissene Ventile. Der ging nach 5 Schläuchen wieder zurück auf 26"



Bisher die haltbarsten die ich probiert habe.


----------



## Bumble (22. August 2014)

losbub schrieb:


> ...natürlich nicht bei über 1 Bar.



und auch nicht wenn das bike unter 16kilo wiegt


----------



## losbub (22. August 2014)

.........ganz genau, vollkommen richtig


----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

Muss ich mal nen Feuchtewurzeltest machen.
Vielleicht hilft ja nur die Gummimischung.

Floater is nix
Schwalbe Pacestar gummi geht so
Conti BCC ist recht gut.

Aber Baron oder so was hab ich gar nicht ....


Mal beim Trailstar Vorderrad Hans Dampf drauf achten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (22. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du versuchst grade ein Straßenmotorrad mit nem MTB, welches seinem eigentlichen Einsatzzweck entsprechend eingesetzt wird, zu vergleichen ?



Mit einer Enduro, ja.

Wobei bei mir persönlich die Antriebskräfte keine Rolle spielen,
und ich schon immer Reifen mit unterschiedlicher Vorder- und Hinterradlaufrichtung,
hinten auf Vorderrad bzw. Bremsrichtung montiere.

Ich finde wirklich nichts schlimmer als wenn das Vorderrad beim Bremsen,
Off Camber oder auch einfach so, seitlich zum ausbrechen neigt.


----------



## losbub (22. August 2014)

nicht nur beim Bremsen, da reichen oft ungünstige Umstände wenn eine Kussel (Zapfen) ungünstig liegt und seitlich wie ein Geschoss, das weite sucht, Profil und Reifen spielen dann da glaube ich auch keine wirkliche Rolle mehr - Glück wohl eher


----------



## duke209 (22. August 2014)

Soo, 30km später daheim wieder mit breitem  angekommen, beide mit ordentlich Make-Up.
Was gabs: Wald/Wiesen/Schotter/Harvesterschlammsulen/Sandkuhle.
In der Sandkuhle bin ich mal mit dem Enduro zufällig gelandet, musste quasi von A nach B schieben, heute bin ich einfach den Quadspuren hinterher und auch die Hänge gesurft ...... Genial!!!!

Wir aßen zeitig, also mussten wir leider heim...

2015er Expert M, 750er Bar und 60mm Stem.....gratis gabs die Command Post 

Eindrücke:


----------



## meikltschäcksn (23. August 2014)

hi hier, bin der sven und hab mir heute ein fatboy in orange bestellt. wollte eigentlich das grüne, und kann das ja immer noch pulvern wenn´s stört. wie man sieht ist mein straßenrenner auch grün  ich finde das fatboy vom rahmen eins der schönsten, einfache klassische form. schöner übergang zur gabel. 
habe bei einer meiner letzten trainingsfahrten zur bike-transe einen im wald getroffen mit einem salsa (glaube ich). ihn gleich angesprochen drauf, und er meinte ich kann gleich probieren. bin dann nur ein paar meter rumgerollt und hab gleich gemerkt, läuft nicht wie ein traktor, was ich eigentlich erwartet hatte. wir sind zusammen einen schnellen mittelsteilen trail runtergefahren. er mit seinem fatty und ich mit meinem race 29er. bin gerade so drangeblieben. dann hab ich schon gewußt was ich mal brauche. 

schöne grüße


----------



## Fatrat (23. August 2014)

> hab mir heute ein fatboy in orange bestellt. wollte eigentlich das grüne,



...genau wie ich! Aber das 14er, also das Grüne war vergriffen. Mein Liefertermin ist erst der 15.12., wie sieht es denn bei dir aus?

Grüße


----------



## meikltschäcksn (23. August 2014)

der händler meinte die ersten 2015 sind schon raus. das waren bestellungen von irgendeinem testival leogang o.ä.
die nächsten kommen im dezember meinte er. im salz will ich damit aber nicht fahren, dafür hab ich eine extra wintergurke. bin gespannt wie mir das teil auf dauer taugt. ist schon ein kontrastpramm, weil ich sonst eher schnell unterwegs bin. 
werde auf jeden fall tubeless ausprobieren und evtl. mit der zeit ein bisschen abspecken.
grüße


----------



## Fatrat (23. August 2014)

....ich bin sowieso nur im Wald unterwegs, mein Focus Thunder hatte genau 0 km Asphalt, daher ist die Streusalzgeschichte für mich kein Thema, der Fatboy geht im Dezember direkt auf den Waldweg !

Freu mich auf deine Abspecktips, das wird auch für mich ein Thema!


----------



## duke209 (23. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bisher die haltbarsten die ich probiert habe.



Danke dir für die Info mit dem Maxxis. Im Schlauch/Reifenthread hab bis zur Seite 10 gelesen, dass du zunächst die Conti DH für den 4.8er verwendet hast, dann später die Maxxis. Gewichtsunterschied und Haltbarkeit?

Erstmal Flickzeuchs einpacken.....back to the roots eben


----------



## meikltschäcksn (23. August 2014)

also wenn das mit schlauchlos funktionert ist das günstig und bei der dimension sollte man das auch merken. beim 29er bilde ich mir nur ein daß ich was merke  ansonsten sind bestimmt vorbau/lenker/stütze/sattel billigteile und schwer. mit einem ritchey set hat man preiswert gewicht gespart. sind mit den schläuchen schon 1 1/2 kg...
freu mich schon. muß auch kein racer werden, aber ich kann dann nicht anders.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (23. August 2014)

PS:
Im Speci Concept Store in HH steht ein 2015er Expert in M und 2015er L und XL des Einstiegsmodells in orange.
In Chemnitz steht bei Biker Boarder ein 2015er Expert in L, dat M hat Vati nun 
Und in Schorndorf in BW bei Bikes & Boards gibts auch noch etwas. 

Keine Werbung, nur die Ergebnisse meiner Kaufrecherche letzte Woche.


----------



## Fatrat (23. August 2014)

> Schorndorf in BW bei Bikes & Boards gibts auch noch etwas



...danke, aber ich hab bereits bestellt und vor allem angezahlt


----------



## Bumble (23. August 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Danke dir für die Info mit dem Maxxis. Im Schlauch/Reifenthread hab bis zur Seite 10 gelesen, dass du zunächst die Conti DH für den 4.8er verwendet hast, dann später die Maxxis. Gewichtsunterschied und Haltbarkeit?
> 
> Erstmal Flickzeuchs einpacken.....back to the roots eben


Bei beiden sehr gute Haltbarkeit, die 26Zoll wiegen 480gr, die 24Zoll wiegen 420gr.


----------



## duke209 (24. August 2014)

Jemand ne Ahnung wie die Sram S Series GS Shifter einzuordnen sind? Ich frag wegen Verkauf, müssen runter. 

Wenn ich außen am Lenker anfasse, erreiche ich nur mit nach innen gebogenem Zeigefinger den Bremshebel. Fass ich über die GS, schalte ich versehentlich beim anreißen. Geht auf Dauer im anspruchsvollen Gelände nich, müssen Trigger und anständige Griffe dran.


----------



## F7 Uli (24. August 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Jemand ne Ahnung wie die Sram S Series GS Shifter einzuordnen sind? Ich frag wegen Verkauf, müssen runter.
> 
> Wenn ich außen am Lenker anfasse, erreiche ich nur mit nach innen gebogenem Zeigefinger den Bremshebel. Fass ich über die GS, schalte ich versehentlich beim anreißen. Geht auf Dauer im anspruchsvollen Gelände nich, müssen Trigger und anständige Griffe dran.


Ich habe gleich alles auf Shimano XT umgerüstet, da auch die Bremsen und Scheiben  sind.


----------



## F7 Uli (24. August 2014)

Als kleine Anregung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (24. August 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316264 Anhang anzeigen 316265  Als kleine Anregung


Mach die Anzeigen ab und verwende die I-Spec Aufnahmen, dann ist es perfekt.

Eigentlich Mist vom Hersteller Sram Schaltkomponenten und Shimano Bremsen zu verbauen, da jegliche Umbau und Verbindungsversuche (I-Spec /MatchMarker) für die Katz sind :-(
Schade um das schöne präzise X.0 Schaltwerk.

Die Deore gehen, kein Vergleich zur 203er XT Anlage am Enduro, aber die Baustelle kann ich jetzt nicht eröffnen, nachdem ich widererwarten mit dem Expert ankam


----------



## CaseOnline (24. August 2014)

Gibt's nicht von Trickstuff einen "Matchmaker" zwischen SRAM Trigger und Shimano Bremsen?


----------



## duke209 (25. August 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Gibt's nicht von Trickstuff einen "Matchmaker" zwischen SRAM Trigger und Shimano Bremsen?



Sauber, danke. Damit kann ich was anfangen.


----------



## tgs (25. August 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Sauber, danke. Damit kann ich was anfangen.


Matshi von Trickstuff für SRAM Trigger und Shimano Bremse:


tgs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 316163


----------



## duke209 (25. August 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Matshi von Trickstuff für SRAM Trigger und Shimano Bremse:



Der Preis ist aber nicht ohne für solch ein kleines Teil, aber was solls...
Vermisst du übrigens dein MK10?

Ich bin gestern lange Tour gefahren und war begeistert vom Vortrieb. Endlich machen Sprinteinlagen im stehen wieder Sinn und es geht nur nach vorn. Auch war ich beeindruckt wie handlich das Dickerchen auf schmalen kurvenreichen Trails ist und ich hatte das Gefühl, dass ich mich mit den dicken 4.6ern mehr in die Kurve legte als sonst. Wenn man sich an das ungefederte Heck gewöhnt hat (vorn hab ich nix vermisst), machts nur noch Spass. Die Command Post mit ihrer festen Trailabsenkung gefällt mir inzwischen sehr gut, und kann ich nur empfehlen. Bin gespannt auf das Wochenende, da werd ich es dann technischen S2 Trails aussetzen.

PS:  wir konnten es nicht aufhalten


----------



## gooseman34 (26. August 2014)

Ein neues Fatbike Pro von
http://www.specialized.com/de/de/bikes/mountain/fatboy/fatboy-pro


----------



## tgs (26. August 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Vermisst du übrigens dein MK10?


Meinst du mich?
Egal..., mein MK11 jedenfalls stand seit dem 01.03.2014 nur rum. Ein geiles MTB und ich freue mich für den, der jetzt damit unterwegs ist.
Jedenfalls habe ich es bislang nicht vermisst.... und freue mich schon jeden Morgen beim Frühstück auf die Runde am Nachmittag mit meinem FatBike .


----------



## Smart_Sam (26. August 2014)

Heute Abend ne kurze Runde mit dem Fatty Expert, Bergauf und wieder runter. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl die Bremsen sind Mist. Hinten konnte ich den Bremshebel bei der Abfahrt fast bis zum Griff durchziehen. Da ich mit 115kg nicht grade ein Leichtgewicht bin hat mir der Händler die 180er Scheibe von vorne (war glaub Serie hinten 160) hinten montiert und vorne ne 203er dran geschraubt. Ich hab jetz etwa 400 km runter - das meiste Touren, also nix was die Bremsen jetzt wirklich gefordert hat. 
Am One-one hab ich alte BR-M525 mit 160er Scheiben dran die finde ich besser funktionieren obwohl kleiner.
Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen mit den Fatboy Expert Bremsen.


----------



## CaseOnline (26. August 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Heute Abend ne kurze Runde mit dem Fatty Expert, Bergauf und wieder runter. Irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl die Bremsen sind Mist. Hinten konnte ich den Bremshebel bei der Abfahrt fast bis zum Griff durchziehen. Da ich mit 115kg nicht grade ein Leichtgewicht bin hat mir der Händler die 180er Scheibe von vorne (war glaub Serie hinten 160) hinten montiert und vorne ne 203er dran geschraubt. Ich hab jetz etwa 400 km runter - das meiste Touren, also nix was die Bremsen jetzt wirklich gefordert hat.
> Am One-one hab ich alte BR-M525 mit 160er Scheiben dran die finde ich besser funktionieren obwohl kleiner.
> Wie sind da eure Erfahrungen mit den Fatboy Expert Bremsen.



Fatboy ohne Expert - die Bremse liegt im Schrank. Bremse jetzt mit SLX 203/180. Scheiben mit Alu-Spider gegen das Klirren.


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2014)

Die Tektro braucht wohl ein recht konsequentes Einbremsen, daher gehen die Meinungen sehr stark auseinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. August 2014)

Darf man fragen, was eure Räder so wiegen ?


----------



## Fettydriver (27. August 2014)

Hi Andreas,
Deine Frage animiert mich zum Wiegen, bin mal kurz weg auf der Waage.


----------



## criscross (27. August 2014)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Darf man fragen, was eure Räder so wiegen ?



ON ONE Fatty 14,2 kg


----------



## Fettydriver (27. August 2014)

Das Fatboy 15,1 kg, und das Surly Pugsley 15,7 kg


----------



## titzy (27. August 2014)

Das On-One Fatty ohne Anbauteile wie Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Steckschutzbleche und Trinkflasche, dafür mit den Race HüDüs: 12,8 kg


----------



## Fettydriver (27. August 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Da ich mit 115kg nicht grade ein Leichtgewicht bin hat mir der Händler die 180er Scheibe von vorne (war glaub Serie hinten 160) hinten montiert und vorne ne 203er dran geschraubt.


Diesen Wechsel habe ich auch gerade gemacht *(machen wollen)* als preisgünstiges Edelgimmick. Ging aber gleich in die Hose.

203er Scheibe vorne eingebaut, 203er PM / PM Adapter ausgepackt, leider nur mit 3 Bohrungen, ….Mist. 

180er Scheibe von vorne mit Adapter hinten eingebaut *(einbauen wollen)* Schrauben zu kurz und die von vorne zu lang, ... ha,ha,ha, ….Mist.  (hätte man sich denken können, werd halt doch langsam älter )


----------



## Smart_Sam (27. August 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> 203er Scheibe vorne eingebaut, 203er PM / PM Adapter ausgepackt, leider nur mit 3 Bohrungen, ….Mist.
> 
> 180er Scheibe von vorne mit Adapter hinten eingebaut *(einbauen wollen)* Schrauben zu kurz und die von vorne zu lang, ... ha,ha,ha, ….Mist.  (hätte man sich denken können, werd halt doch langsam älter )




Gut, dieses Problem hatte ich nicht . Wie ist dein Hebelweg an der Bremse ? Lässt sich dieser einstellen (hab noch nicht die Anleitung gelesen). Leider ist mein Händler gerade im Urlaub, sonst hätte ich den damit "belästigt" - Bike kommt aber demnächst eh zum "1. Kundendienst".


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2014)

Wenn sich der Bremshebel zu weit zurückziehen lässt, dann ist sicherlich nicht die Bremse das Problem. Geh mal zu deinem Händler zurück und sag ihm, dass er gefälligst eine anständige Endmontage machen soll. Die Bremse muss wohl entlüftet und ordentlich befüllt werden.


----------



## Smart_Sam (27. August 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn sich der Bremshebel zu weit zurückziehen lässt, dann ist sicherlich nicht die Bremse das Problem. Geh mal zu deinem Händler zurück und sag ihm, dass er gefälligst eine anständige Endmontage machen soll. Die Bremse muss wohl entlüftet und ordentlich befüllt werden.



Sobald er ausm Urlaub zurück ist passiert das sowieso - der 500km Erstservice steht eben eh noch aus. 
Anfangs wars der Hebelweg nicht ganz so gross. Da hat sich wohl was "eingeschlichen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (27. August 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Gut, dieses Problem hatte ich nicht . Wie ist dein Hebelweg an der Bremse ? Lässt sich dieser einstellen (hab noch nicht die Anleitung gelesen).


Kann ich erst wieder testen wenn der Ersatzadapter da ist, habe eigentlich gedacht, dass er heute mit der Post kommt, war aber nix.

Ja, der Hebelweg bzw. der Abstand zw. Bremshebel und Lenker lässt sich einstellen, mit einem 2mm Inbusschlüssel. Diese Einstellung hat aber keine Auswirkung auf die Bremsleistung, dies ist im Prinzip die gleiche Einstellschraube (2mm Inbus) wie das bei den Shimano-Bremsen mit der Rändelschraube eingestellt wird. Ist bei Shimano halt wesentlich besser gelöst.


----------



## BigJohn (27. August 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Sobald er ausm Urlaub zurück ist passiert das sowieso - der 500km Erstservice steht eben eh noch aus.
> Anfangs wars der Hebelweg nicht ganz so gross. Da hat sich wohl was "eingeschlichen"


Achso, dann war die Bremse einfach nicht gut entlüftet und ist durch das Gewackel nach oben gewandert. Das spart beim Entlüften schon mal etwas Arbeit.


----------



## duke209 (27. August 2014)

Ich hab am anderen Bike 203/180 aktuelle XT und das ist die Sorglosbremse, die i.d.R. über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist. Preis/Leistung perfekt. Meine Deore am Expert sind gut entlüftet, funktionieren nicht schlecht, man benötigt jedoch schon deutlich mehr Zug am Hebel gegenüber der XT. Wie sie sich auf längeren Bergabtrails schlägt, werd ich am WE testen, denke aber es wird irgendwann ebenfalls die o.g. Kombi Einzug halten. Ist aber auch vom Einsatz abhängig.


----------



## Knusberflogge (28. August 2014)

Fatboy Steuerrohr: 1 1/8 oder tapered oder beides ( falls es das gibt ) ?


----------



## duke209 (28. August 2014)

STEUERSATZ
1-1/8" upper, 1-1/2" lower, Campy style, integrated sealed cartridge bearings, split crown race, 3.8mm cone spacer

Monocoque Karbongabel mit konischem Karbon-Steuerrohr.


----------



## Knusberflogge (28. August 2014)

Danke Dir, aber was bedeutet das:



duke209 schrieb:


> STEUERSATZ
> 1-1/8" upper,



...also "upper" ? Handelt es sich nun dabei um ein ganz normalen 1 1/8 Steuerrohr wo ich jede 1 1/8 Gabel(schaft) reinbekomme oder was gibt es da noch für Ausführungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoodride (28. August 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> STEUERSATZ
> 1-1/8" upper, 1-1/2" lower, Campy style, integrated sealed cartridge bearings, split crown race, 3.8mm cone spacer
> 
> Monocoque Karbongabel mit *konischem* Karbon-Steuerrohr.


----------



## duke209 (28. August 2014)

Upper = oben 1 1/8 = normal
Lower = unter 1 1/2 = dicker
= konisch / tapered = brauchst also ne tapered Gabel oder einen Reduziereinsatz für das Steuerlager unten (je nach Hersteller im Programm, ich kenn's von Liteville)

You know ?


----------



## Knusberflogge (29. August 2014)

Ich wußte es ja von Anfang an. Wollte nur prüfen, wie helle Ihr seid  ! Danke Euch beiden!


----------



## CaseOnline (31. August 2014)

Mein Tretlager fängt im kräftigen Wiegetritt das knacken an. Werde wohl bei Gelegenheit mal etwas Fett einfüllen...

Wie bekomme ich beim Fatboy "ohne Expert" die Kurbel (Samox) ab?


----------



## Knusberflogge (31. August 2014)

Einfach auf der Nichtzahnkranzseite den einzelnen Pedalarm mit einem passendem Inbußschlüssel lösen. 




 *Suche Erleuchtung im rotem Oval!*


Wenn der Arm ab ist, kannst Du dann den anderen Arm inkl. der Achse herausziehen. Viel Freude beim salben  !


----------



## Forestraider (1. September 2014)

Hallo Fatboybiker,
Ich spiele mit dem Gedanken das es jetzt an der Zeit ist ein Fatboy zu fahren und möchte damit auf Tour gehen. Habt ihr Tips für mich welche Gepäckträger man vorne und hinten montieren kann, die auch was taugen ? Danke, im voraus !!


----------



## BigJohn (1. September 2014)

Es gibt wahrscheinlich wenig Fatbikes, die für Radreisen so "ungeeignet" sind, wie das Fatboy. Der Rahmen hat zwar die Ösen, aber andere Rahmen sind da deutlich gepäckträgerfreundlicher gestaltet. Die Gabel ist aus Karbon, das sind Lowrinder in dieser Form ein No-Go. Man kann das zwar alles irgendwie hinbekommen, aber fernab von Zuhause hätte ich es lieber ordentlich. Gerade wenn es um eine Neuanschaffung geht.
Ließt sich ein bisschen so, als ob du den besten Dachträger für deinen Porsche suchst.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (1. September 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Lowrinder


Was das denn für ne Tierart?


BigJohn schrieb:


> Ließt sich ein bisschen so, als ob du den besten Dachträger für deinen Porsche suchst.


Sehe ich auch so. Auch wenn ein Kumpel von mir mal einen Dach(!)gepäckträger für einen SLK hatte...
Wenn Du die Kombination aus Reisefatbike und agilem Trailbike suchst, schau lieber in Richtung Salsa Mukluk, das hat Gepäckösen bis zum Abwinken, ist aber nicht so ein eher träges Reiserad wie z.B. ein Pugsley.


----------



## BigJohn (1. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Was das denn für ne Tierart?








Wie gesagt, an ner Carbongabel kann man die ganz schlecht befestigen


----------



## a3styler (1. September 2014)

Soo....   ich wieder...   ;-) 

Ich überleg immer noch wegen dem Fatboy...   
Hab mich jetzt eigentlich für das Fatboy (orange) entschieden...  
Nur hab ich ein Problem...   oder auch nicht... :
Bin das Fatboy Probe gefahren, und es ist richtig genial... !!!  
Nur das Bike ist Größe L...  es ist mir nicht zu groß, nur weiß ich nicht ob mir das M besser passen würde... 
Bin 1,79m....   welche Größen fahrt ihr... ?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasch... (1. September 2014)

Hy.

Ich komme auf 1,75 und komme gut mit dem M-Rahmen klar...


----------



## CaseOnline (1. September 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Soo....   ich wieder...   ;-)
> 
> Ich überleg immer noch wegen dem Fatboy...
> Hab mich jetzt eigentlich für das Fatboy (orange) entschieden...
> ...



1,91m, lange Beine, lange Arme - XL.


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. September 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Soo....   ich wieder...   ;-)
> 
> Ich überleg immer noch wegen dem Fatboy...
> Hab mich jetzt eigentlich für das Fatboy (orange) entschieden...
> ...



182cm , ist bei mir Größe L


----------



## Fatrat (2. September 2014)

Bin 179 cm und habe "M" !


----------



## a3styler (2. September 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten... 

Jetzt wirds schwierig...   das Vorführbike ist ja L.
Specialized empfiehlt laut meinem Händler ab einer Größe von 1,76m das L. 
Natürlich hängt das von der Schrittlänge ab... 

Mein Enduro ist auch M, nur soll das auch richtig wendig sein.... 
Oh mann...   ich bräucht ein M zum Probe fahrn...  :-(


----------



## criscross (2. September 2014)

ich bräuchte mit 1.78 das L
weil ich ne 89 SL habe....

hab mein  Enduro auch in  L.

wenn dein Enduro M hat,
solltes du auf jeden Fall das Fatty in M Probefahren


----------



## Fatrat (2. September 2014)

Mit 179 cm habe ich eine Schrittlänge von 77,6 cm, das multipliziert mit 0,574 (Rahmengrößenbestimmungsformel) entspricht genau 445mm, also "M".


----------



## dorfmann (2. September 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Mein Enduro ist auch M, nur soll das auch *richtig wendig* sein....



Hast du an ein Fatbike denn andere Ansprüche ?


----------



## a3styler (2. September 2014)

Nein...  ein Fatbike soll natürlich auch wendig sein...  

Nur bin ich das L gefahren und es hat gepasst...   ich muss mal ein M fahren...  nützt nix...  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (2. September 2014)

Ein kleiner Erfahrungswert.
Ich habe nun die Bremsscheiben vor einiger Zeit getauscht. Vorne eine 203mm und hinten die 180mm von vorne, hinten eingebaut.

Fazit nach ausgiebigen Tests:
Kaum merklicher Unterschied zu vorher. 10mm mehr Hebel pro Rad mit den Tektro Gemini bringt fast keine Änderung. Für mich persönlich reicht die Verzögerung der Geminis sehr gut aus.
Wer mehr und extrem viel Bremskraft braucht, sollte, wie hier in diesem Thread mehrfach empfohlen, komplett die Bremsen wechseln.





Umbaukosten ca. 25.- € , was bleibt ......ein optisches Gimmick 



 

Gruß


----------



## F7 Uli (3. September 2014)

Mit der Größe M  komme ich ( 174 cm ) gut zurecht . Knusperflogge hat mich mit seinem Lefty Umbau Virus angesteckt . So habe ich für mein Army einige Vorbereitungen zum Umbau gemacht. Warte nun auf die Gabelbrücken aus US. Lefty und Felgenbänder werden noch mit Grüner Folie beklebt.


----------



## Knusberflogge (3. September 2014)

Na da bin ich auf´s Ergebnis gespannt, prima!



Fettydriver schrieb:


> ...Fazit nach ausgiebigen Tests:
> Kaum merklicher Unterschied zu vorher...




Das hätte ich jetzt nicht vermutet, aber interessant zu wissen. Warst Du mit der hinteren Bremsleistung vor Deinem Umbau zufrieden, Fettydriver?

Mit der vorderen 180er Scheibe bin ich sehr zufrieden, die pakt bei Bedarf heftigst zu und ist damit meiner Meinung nach völlig ausreichend. Hinten ist es nur immer etwas merkwürdig. Erst nach einigem Warmbremsen scheint sich ein gewünschter Effekt einzustellen. Weiß nicht ob da was verglast ist bei mir, da ich mir so einen großen Unterschied zwischen beiden Scheiben nicht anders erklären kann.
Ich werde demnächst eine 180er Scheibe überhaben und diese hinten anbauen, so dass ich dann auf bessere Bremskraft hoffe.


----------



## Fettydriver (3. September 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Das hätte ich jetzt nicht vermutet, aber interessant zu wissen. Warst Du mit der hinteren Bremsleistung vor Deinem Umbau zufrieden, Fettydriver?


Ja, ich war zufrieden, für mein Fahrprofil (Flachlandtiroler) kommen die größeren Scheiben ohnedies nicht an ihre Grenzen.
Natürlich stellt sich dann die Frage: Warum dann die Änderung?

Es war ein Low-Budget-Versuch. 
Ich war halt schon immer ein bisschen Bluna, was dicke Reifen betrifft. Mein vorhergehendes Auto hatte auch derartig grobstollige Reifen drauf.


----------



## duke209 (3. September 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ich hab am anderen Bike 203/180 aktuelle XT und das ist die Sorglosbremse, die i.d.R. über jeden Zweifel erhaben ist. Preis/Leistung perfekt. Meine Deore am Expert sind gut entlüftet, funktionieren nicht schlecht, man benötigt jedoch schon deutlich mehr Zug am Hebel gegenüber der XT. Wie sie sich auf längeren Bergabtrails schlägt, werd ich am WE testen, denke aber es wird irgendwann ebenfalls die o.g. Kombi Einzug halten. Ist aber auch vom Einsatz abhängig.




So ich zitiere mich mal selber. 
Letztes WE im Harz ordentlich geschruppt und nach ca. 1500 Tiefenmetern steht fest, dass die Bremsen eine Baustelle sind für solche anspruchsvollen Trailtouren mit technischem Gelände  . Fading/Verhärtung....mühselig gewesen. Hinzu kam, das das Cockpit noch mit der Grip Shift versehen war und bei einem Griff bis zur äußeren Lenkerkante war die Hebelbetätigung nur mit weit nach innen geneigten Zeigefinger erreichbar, aber nicht händelbar.  Auf einem S1/S2 Hometrail blieb dann auch nach kurzer Zeit der Spaß aus.

Inzwischen sind X.9 Trigger mit Trickstuff Matshis verbaut (danke für Tip), die Ergonomie passt also inzwischen. Bleibt nur die Bremsperformance, die nun doch verbessert werden muss, wenns auch mal das Enduro ersetzen soll. 

Ich werd jetzt schauen, ob ich nur die Bremssättel auf XT samt XT Ice-Tech Scheiben umrüsten kann/werde oder komplett. 

Ansonsten.....viieell Spaß gehabt, das Fully kaum vermisst.


----------



## F7 Uli (3. September 2014)

Habe heute Klebefolie fürs Auto in BW Grün Matt erstanden . Diese färbt nun meine Lefty und die Felgen passend zum Army Fatboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (3. September 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Nein...  ein Fatbike soll natürlich auch wendig sein...
> 
> Nur bin ich das L gefahren und es hat gepasst...   ich muss mal ein M fahren...  nützt nix...  ;-)



Bin 175 und bin das M und L gefahren, extra nach HH in den Speci Store (hatten vor 3 Wochen M/L/XL stehn). Das M passt perfekt.

Danach konnte ich es nicht mehr aufhalten


----------



## duke209 (3. September 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Erfahrungswert.
> Ich habe nun die Bremsscheiben vor einiger Zeit getauscht. Vorne eine 203mm und hinten die 180mm von vorne, hinten eingebaut.
> 
> Fazit nach ausgiebigen Tests:
> ...




"""Fazit nach ausgiebigen Tests"""""
.....wer soll dir das glauben bei dem klinisch reinem Gerät???  ......ich testete sooo....


----------



## Fettydriver (4. September 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> .....wer soll dir das glauben bei dem klinisch reinem Gerät???  ......ich testete sooo....


.....cool 

Klinisch rein ist mein Gerät noch nicht ganz. Da fehlt noch ein kleines Accessoires, und zwar Felgenputzer an vordere und hintere Nabe in orange oder weiß


----------



## Snyder (4. September 2014)

Sehr sporadisches Knacken, leicht eiernder Freilauf beim dicken Jungen: Hier die erstaunlichen Ergebnisse merkürdigen Freilaufverhaltens nach ca. 500 km. 
Der Obduktionsbericht des Freundlichen ergab: Kugelageraußenschale eines Lager radial aufgeplatzt. 
Mit der Qualität der Lager ist es wohl nicht so weit her. Die Notlaufeigenschaften der Hinterradnabe sind allerdings erstaunlich, denn es fuhr und schaltete bis zur Reparatur ohne Probleme.


----------



## corra (4. September 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Habe heute Klebefolie fürs Auto in BW Grün Matt erstanden . Diese färbt nun meine Lefty und die Felgen passend zum Army FatboyAnhang anzeigen 319215




macht dein bike in dem setup nicht 2 spuren in die erde ? also laufen die räder noch paralelzueinander ????


----------



## F7 Uli (4. September 2014)

corra schrieb:


> macht dein bike in dem setup nicht 2 spuren in die erde ? also laufen die räder noch paralelzueinander ????


Mit den passenden Gabelbrücken aus US fährt das Bike wie jedes andere Cannondale mit Lefty.


----------



## BigJohn (5. September 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Mit den passenden Gabelbrücken aus US fährt das Bike wie jedes andere Cannondale mit Lefty.


So könnte das echt was werden, ich bin gespannt. Als ich das mit der Folie gelesen hab, hatte ich eher "Bauchschmerzen". ABer es sieht wirklich nach was aus. Die Brücken hast du vermutlich schwarz eloxiert genommen?


----------



## F7 Uli (5. September 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> So könnte das echt was werden, ich bin gespannt. Als ich das mit der Folie gelesen hab, hatte ich eher "Bauchschmerzen". ABer es sieht wirklich nach was aus. Die Brücken hast du vermutlich schwarz eloxiert genommen?


So ist es, ich bin auch mal gespannt, ob das alles so ...... ! Die Felgen sehen in dem BW Grün auch nun passend zum Bike gut aus . Die Folie, etwas warm gemacht, füllt auch die einzelnen Felgenöffnungen gut aus. Mit Snyder seinem Lager ist ja auch ein Ding . Belastung und Haltbarkeit


----------



## meikltschäcksn (6. September 2014)

ähm, wenn jemand ein fatboy in "green" und zufällig eine RAL farbkarte daheim hat, könnte er mir bitte die nummer posten? also das was am meisten von der farbe her zutreffen würde? bekomme es in orange weil es 2015 kein grünes mehr gibt. ist echt schön, aber sogar mein rennrad ist grün 
  danke schonmal!

grüße
sven


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. September 2014)

Servus

So , nun hab ich eine Bluto am Fatboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smart_Sam (8. September 2014)

Der Lenker passt ja farblich super. Die Gabel sieht "ungewohnt" aus, oder gewöhnungsbedürftig.


----------



## F7 Uli (9. September 2014)

Das sieht ja gut aus. Ich bin ja mal gespannt ,wie mein Fatboy mit Lefty fährt. Hast du 100mm oder 120mm Federweg ?


----------



## Fatrat (9. September 2014)

Sieht sehr gut aus! Schicker Umbau 

Wie hat es sich im Gebrauch für dich bemerkbar gemacht, dass du die Bluto nachgerüstet hast? Ich fürchte nämlich auch, die Gabel zu brauchen, hoffe aber das die Carbongabel für meine Zwecke reicht. Mein Basis Fatboy kommt erst Mitte Dezember.


----------



## Funbiker1 (9. September 2014)

Was wiegt denn die Specialized Carbon Gabel?


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. September 2014)

Ich hab jetzt mal die 120mm Gabel drin , die kann man aber auch noch runter traveln.
Meine Speci Karbon Gabel wiegt mit Kralle etwa 700g.


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. September 2014)

Servus
Eine richtige Tour konnte ich leider noch nicht fahren , aber ein bischen hin und her gerollt bin ich schon mal.
Mit den zwei Zentimetern Spacern ist es mir dann doch zu hoch gewesen.
Jetzt hab ich den Vorbau direkt auf dem oberen Steuerlager aufliegen.
Bei meiner Vorliebe für viel Sag bin ich jetzt mal bei 30%.
Damit habe ich ein gutes Gefühl , mal sehn wie es sich auf einer richtigen Trail-Tour anfühlt 
Ich freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. September 2014)

Gruss Seetiger[/QUOTE]


Seetiger schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> die meisten machen um den Umbau ein grosses Geheimnis und alle Teile vorab zu googeln und die Speichenlänge zu errechnen war ein bisschen arbeit, aber ok:
> 
> - Gabel, Länge je nach eigener Vorstellung und Lieferstatus, für 4xx inkl. PushLoc und Remote z.B bei dem Versender mit der 24. Auf den PushLoc würde ich ungern verzichten, ist auf der Strasse echt prima. Steckachse 15 mm, Gabelpumpe und Wartungskit, sowie Gabelkralle waren mit dabei
> ...




Servus Seetiger

Herzlichen Dank noch mal für Deine Aufstellung 

Meine Bluto ist eingebaut 

Ich hab die Hope-Nabe genommen und sie mit den Originalspeichen eingespeicht.

Es hat mich zwar 1,5 Stunden Arbeit gekostet , aber dafür das ich so etwas bisher nur einmal vor etwa 15 Jahren gemacht habe , bin ich mit dem Ergebnis sehr Zufrieden.


----------



## Knusberflogge (9. September 2014)

Hallo Jürgen!

Schließ mich den Anderen an, sieht farblich gut aus und wirkt nicht wie nachträglich drangebaut, prima! Was mich, neben den kommenden Fahreindrücken, interessieren würde ist die Größe Deines Rahmens. Und mach gern mal ein Bild von der Seite, da kann man evtl.den veränderten Lenkwinkel "mustern" .

Viel Spaß wünsch ich!


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. September 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen!
> 
> Schließ mich den Anderen an, sieht farblich gut aus und wirkt nicht wie nachträglich drangebaut, prima! Was mich, neben den kommenden Fahreindrücken, interessieren würde ist die Größe Deines Rahmens. Und mach gern mal ein Bild von der Seite, da kann man evtl.den veränderten Lenkwinkel "mustern" .
> 
> Viel Spaß wünsch ich!




Servus

Wenn ich nächste Woche mal zum radeln komme , mach ich gerne mal Foto`s von der Seite .
Ich Keller ist doch etwas Platzmangel 
Mein Rahmen ist Größe L
Der Lenkwinkel ist schon ein bischen " flacher " geworden ( Bergab bestimmt kein Nachteil   ).
Nachdem ich aber mit ca. 30% Sag fahre kommt der Lenkkopf beim aufsitzen schon noch etwas runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (9. September 2014)

L, aha. Ich hab XL, ok.

Mit dem Lenkwinkel seh ich auch so Jürgen. Flacher ist mir da auch lieber  .


----------



## Alex0303 (9. September 2014)

Hallo Jürgen,

was hast du denn bis jetzt in dein Bike so investiert?
Ich seh mal so grob die Bluto inkl. Nabe (eh klar), Shimano Saint (?), neuer Lenker und Sattelstütze.
Geht ja schon ins Geld. ;-)

Gruß


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. September 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> 
> was hast du denn bis jetzt in dein Bike so investiert?
> Ich seh mal so grob die Blut  inkl. Nabe (eh klar), Shimano Saint (?), neuer Lenker und Sattelstütze.
> ...




Servus

Tja , billig ist anders 

Bis jetzt hat mich das Fatboy über 4000.-€ gekostet 

Aber es ist einfach nur G...  !!!


----------



## Alex0303 (9. September 2014)

Das kann ich verstehn. Dafür gibt man gern geld aus. Hab meins erst bestellt (in orange) und hab schon neue bremsen zuhause, die nur noch auf den einbau warten.
Lenker und co wird schätz ich mal dann nach Weihnachten dann dran glauben müssen... Einfach aus optischen gründen.

Jetzt heißts aber noch mindestens bis Ende Oktober warten


----------



## zoomer (9. September 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Es hat mich zwar 1,5 Stunden Arbeit gekostet , aber dafür das ich so etwas bisher nur einmal vor etwa 15 Jahren gemacht habe , bin ich mit dem Ergebnis sehr Zufrieden.



Tja,
musst Du leider noch mal aufmachen.*

Auf der Antriebsseite sind die Speicheninnen-/-aussenseiten vertauscht,
(wie ging das eigentlich) und wenn man durchs Ventilloch schaut sieht man
nicht senkrecht auf's Nabenlogo.



* Natürlich nicht !
(aber beim nächsten Mal)


----------



## Fatrat (10. September 2014)

> Jetzt heißts aber noch mindestens bis Ende Oktober warten



@alex:
Ich habe am 15.08. mein Fatboy in Orange bestellt und muss vorraussichtlich bis Mitte Dezember warten!  Bei mir liegen bisher nur die Reverse Pedale, aber man kann die Wartezeit gut mit Zubehörkauf verkürzen.

Für welche Bremsen hast du dich denn entschieden?

Danke & Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (10. September 2014)

Fatrat schrieb:


> @alex:
> Ich habe am 15.08. mein Fatboy in Orange bestellt und muss vorraussichtlich bis Mitte Dezember warten!  Bei mir liegen bisher nur die Reverse Pedale, aber man kann die Wartezeit gut mit Zubehörkauf verkürzen.
> 
> Für welche Bremsen hast du dich denn entschieden?
> ...


 
@Fatrat 

hab meins auch Mitte August bestellt. Liefertermin auch 15.12.
Mein Händler meinte aber, dass Ende Oktober auch schon ein Container kommt, wo 122 Stück in Größe L und Orange drauf sind. Nachdem die Händler die Bikes selber kaufen müssen, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass es der eine oder andere doch nicht zahlen kann und mindestens eines übrig bleibt.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


Pedale hab ich auch noch herumliegen.

Hab mir die Shimano Zee bestellt. Vorne 203,  hinten 180.
hats im set (inkl. scheiben und adapter) "günstig" gegeben.

sonst schon Änderungen geplant?

Lg


----------



## Fatrat (10. September 2014)

Danke Alex, klasse Hinweis, damit werde ich mal meinen Händler nerven ! Allerdings habe ich auch in "M" bestellt, die sind ja noch seltener.

Ein paar "Kleinigkeiten" sollen geändert werden:

Blaue Reverse Pedalen
Blaue Felgenbänder
Bremsanlage
2. Satz Felgen (noch unsicher) und Reifen (Surly Lou / oder der neue Jumbo Jim)
...je nach Bedarf eventuell RS Bluto......

Die Shimano Zee gefällt mir sehr gut, da passt auch Preis / Leistung, aber die Magura MT8 ist wahrscheinlich auch genial, ich überlege noch etwas !


----------



## Alex0303 (10. September 2014)

Die MT8 ist sicher geil. der Preis leider nicht so ohne...
hab die Zee komplett um ca 220,- gekauft.

bei den felgenbändern frag ich mich, ob ich mir vorm winter noch die fummelei antu oder noch bis zum nächsten sommer abwarte.

was bei mir noch fliegen lernen wird sind kassette und kette... die sollen ja auch nicht unbedingt für glücksgefühle sorgen

ich überleg noch mit einem neuen Lenker, entweder in blau oder in orange?

und bei den pedalen probier ich mal ob mir die flatpedals zusagen, bevor ich mir neue (farbige) kauf.




Fatrat schrieb:


> 2. Satz Felgen (noch unsicher) und Reifen (Surly Lou / oder der neue Jumbo Jim)


 
zweiten LRS in einer anderen Breite oder warum das? 
der Jumbo Jim ist preislich sicher interessant...


----------



## Alex0303 (10. September 2014)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> ähm, wenn jemand ein fatboy in "green" und zufällig eine RAL farbkarte daheim hat, könnte er mir bitte die nummer posten? also das was am meisten von der farbe her zutreffen würde? bekomme es in orange weil es 2015 kein grünes mehr gibt. ist echt schön, aber sogar mein rennrad ist grün
> danke schonmal!
> 
> grüße
> sven


 
hallo sven,

warum nimmst du nicht einfach dein rennrad und schaust zu dem laden wo du den lack kaufen möchtest? die können dir sicher sagen welche farbe das RR hat, dann haben beide bikes die selbe farbe 

Gruß Alex


----------



## Fatrat (10. September 2014)

> zweiten LRS in einer anderen Breite oder warum das?



Um im harten Wintereinsatz immer einsatzfähiges Material bereit zu haben und ich befürchte das die Schläuche öfter mal schlappmachen und somit zeitverzögert in Stand gesetzt werden können.


----------



## BigJohn (10. September 2014)

Einen zweiten LRS wegen Reifenpannen? Ernsthaft???


----------



## Bumble (10. September 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Einen zweiten LRS wegen Reifenpannen? Ernsthaft???


Bei den Fatboy-Besitzern wundert mich mittlerweile so rein garnix mehr


----------



## titzy (10. September 2014)

Fatrat schrieb:


> ... ich befürchte das die Schläuche öfter mal schlappmachen und somit zeitverzögert in Stand gesetzt werden können.


Obwohl ich am Fatty den Schwalbe 13F fahre, hatte ich bisher statistisch gesehe nicht mehr Platten / Reifenpannen als mit einem normalen MTB. Rein subjektiv würd ich sogar sagen, es waren weniger, das kann aber auch täuschen. 

Das heißt dann also auch, du schleppst auf einer Fattytour lieber 2 fette komplette Laufräder mit dir rum, als nen kompakten Schlauch? 
Bei mir klebt der Ersatzschlauch schon fix am Oberrohr, damit ich den auch ja nicht vergesse!
Wenn ich nen Platten zuhause hatte, dann nur weil ich grade eh am Rad rum gefummelt hatte (Reifenwechsel), da wird der Fehler dann immer sofort behoben - aber jeder wie er mag!


----------



## Bumble (10. September 2014)

titzy schrieb:


> - aber jeder wie er mag!



Du wirst lachen, es gibt genug Leute die ihr Bike mit ner Reifenpanne zum Händler bringen...

Sind halt nicht alle Schrauber, was ja auch nicht schlimm ist.


----------



## honkori (10. September 2014)

Hehe...ich hasse die Schrauberei, aber 'ne Reifenpanne krieg ich allein wieder ganz.
Nur die Erste, die nicht...denn ohne alles kann man nichts wechseln.
Nach einer Stunde schieben...*grummel*...wurde ich in einem Fahrradladen für 20 € "errettet" und brauchte keine weitere stunde bis nach Hause schieben. Seit dem habe ich immer 'n Schlauch etc. dabei und wenn ich das Bike nur die Treppe runtertrage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatrat (10. September 2014)

Freunde des dicken Reifens, auch bei meinen Motorrädern hatte, bzw. habe ich meistens 2 komplett Radsätze (bereift und mit Bremscheiben).

Mit dem 2. Radsatz kann experimentiert werden, aber es kann auch immer gefahren werden, plug and play eben.
....und keine Sorge, als Pannenvorsorge habe ich auch lieber einen Schlauch, als einen LRS dabei  Ob ich selbst einen 4.8 Reifen wechseln kann, wird sich noch rausstellen.


----------



## Sandro31 (10. September 2014)

Fatrat schrieb:


> @alex:
> Ich habe am 15.08. mein Fatboy in Orange bestellt und muss vorraussichtlich bis Mitte Dezember warten!  Bei mir liegen bisher nur die Reverse Pedale, aber man kann die Wartezeit gut mit Zubehörkauf verkürzen.
> 
> Für welche Bremsen hast du dich denn entschieden?
> ...


Ich habe meines


Fatrat schrieb:


> @alex:
> Ich habe am 15.08. mein Fatboy in Orange bestellt und muss vorraussichtlich bis Mitte Dezember warten!  Bei mir liegen bisher nur die Reverse Pedale, aber man kann die Wartezeit gut mit Zubehörkauf verkürzen.
> 
> Für welche Bremsen hast du dich denn entschieden?
> ...



Hi...
Ich habe meins am 24.07. in Größe S bestellt am 22.09. soll das Schiff ankommen.
Mal sehn ob das was wird...


----------



## Alex0303 (10. September 2014)

Ende September wär ja noch schöner


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. September 2014)

Servus

Bei: http://www.anbipa.de/

steht ein orangenes 2015er im Schaufenster und ein schwarzes Expert im Laden.
Die Größen weiß ich allerdings nicht.
Am besten ruft Ihr mal bei Andi an und fragt einfach , wenn Ihr Interesse habt.


----------



## CaseOnline (10. September 2014)

Fatrat schrieb:


> Mit dem 2. Radsatz kann experimentiert werden, aber es kann auch immer gefahren werden, plug and play eben.
> ....und keine Sorge, als Pannenvorsorge habe ich auch lieber einen Schlauch, als einen LRS dabei  Ob ich selbst einen 4.8 Reifen wechseln kann, wird sich noch rausstellen.



Fatbike-Reifen wechseln sich genauso leicht oder schwer wie alle anderen. Der schlimmste Reifenwechsel war mal ein Schwalbe Ultremo auf Mavic Cosmic Carbone. Vier gebrochene Reifenheber und zwei gebrochene Daumen. Na ja, fast...

Lediglich vor Fatbike-Tubeless habe ich noch Respekt. Bzw. keine Lust, da rumzufuddeln, mit Split-Tubes, Schaumstoff-Röllchen, Tapeverbänden etc...


----------



## F7 Uli (12. September 2014)

So, nun ist alles zusammengebaut und sie erste Ausfahrt nach dem Umbau gemacht. Ich muß sagen, Spitze . Das hat sich gelohnt. )))))


----------



## Fettydriver (12. September 2014)

....da fehlt ein Beinchen  ....


----------



## Knusberflogge (12. September 2014)

Sieht echt "verschärft" aus Uli, prima! Und, wie fährt es sich so?


----------



## meikltschäcksn (12. September 2014)

sieht genial aus. das grüne felgenband ist Klebefolie? ein fatboy Lenker hmmm, gibts den auch als carbon? oder ist er das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (12. September 2014)

sieht geil aus, die "einseitige" Einspeichung passt sogar irgendwie zur einseitigen Gabel . Das Vorderrad sieht ja noch fetter aus als in einer normalen Gabel...

Das einzige Detail, das mein Auge ein wenig stört, ist die obere Gabelbrücke mit den vielen Spacern drunter. Ist die vom XL Modell? Konnte man da nix geraderes kriegen oder ist das Steuerrohr zu lang dafür?


----------



## F7 Uli (13. September 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> sieht geil aus, die "einseitige" Einspeichung passt sogar irgendwie zur einseitigen Gabel . Das Vorderrad sieht ja noch fetter aus als in einer normalen Gabel...
> 
> Das einzige Detail, das mein Auge ein wenig stört, ist die obere Gabelbrücke mit den vielen Spacern drunter. Ist die vom XL Modell? Konnte man da nix geraderes kriegen oder ist das Steuerrohr zu lang dafür?


Danke euch allen das mein Umbau gefällt. Die XL Gabelbrücke ist leider falsch geliefert worden. Bekomme die Flachere ,obere Brücke in ein paar Tagen im Austausch .Das Steuerrohr der Gabelbrücke wird dann noch mal etwas gekürzt ,so das der gesamte Vorbau mit Lenker 5 cm weiter nach unten kommt .So ist es mir auch zu hoch. Der Alu Lenker ist von der Firma Funn von Bike-Discount . Der Umbau hat sich gelohnt. Auch mit dem neuen  Surly Bud Reifen .


----------



## Fettydriver (14. September 2014)

Guten Morgen zusammen!
Ich gehe davon aus, dass meine Frage eigentlich selbstredend ist. Ich möchte aber dennoch nicht ohne Eure Praxiserfahrungen drauflos schrauben.

Ist der SRAM X7 Drehgriffschalter 10 fach, (gegenwärtig am Fatboy) mit dem SRAM X7 Triggerschalter 100%tig kompatibel? Also keine verschiedene Zuglängen pro Gang oder ähnliches. Ich mag die Dreherei nimmer 

(ich habe diese Frage bewusst in diesen Thread gestellt, weil es mein Fatboy betrifft, bitte nicht so arg schimpfen )


----------



## F7 Uli (14. September 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen!
> Ich gehe davon aus, dass meine Frage eigentlich selbstredend ist. Ich möchte aber dennoch nicht ohne Eure Praxiserfahrungen drauflos schrauben.
> 
> Ist der SRAM X7 Drehgriffschalter 10 fach, (gegenwärtig am Fatboy) mit dem SRAM X7 Triggerschalter 100%tig kompatibel? Also keine verschiedene Zuglängen pro Gang oder ähnliches. Ich mag die Dreherei nimmer
> ...


Passt) Nur wenn du Shimano fahren möchtest ,so wie ich ,dann müsstest du Stifter und Schaltwerk tauschen.


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. September 2014)

Moin Fettydriver!

Ja, Uli hat recht. Auf der Suche nach Ersatz für meine Drehschalter bin ich auch auf Sram´s X7 Triggerschifter gestoßen. Übersetzungsverhältnis ist das selbe und die Kompatibilität ist bei mehreren Internetversendern immer zu 100% angegeben. 

Vor dem Umlackieren meines Fatboy wollte ich der Schaltwerksfummelei aus dem Weg gehen und habe den Gripschifter inkl.des hinteren Schaltarmes ohne demontieren des Zugseils entfernt. Trotzdem mußte ich ( bzw. mein nicht aus der Ruhe zubringender Freund ) das Schaltwerk danach neu einstellen! Fand ich sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## zoomer (14. September 2014)

Hier stand Mist 

Ja das ist komisch dass man es wieder einstellen musste ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (14. September 2014)

Hi @F7 Uli, @Knusberflogge, danke für die Info 
Ich bestelle eh nur den 10fach, vorne fahre ich nur das 36er Blatt. Den Umwerfer lass ich mal ganz weg, mal testen wie das funktioniert ohne Umbau von Kurbel/Kurbelblätter.


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. September 2014)

Ja, hab ich auch gemacht. Sieht schöner aus und der unbewohnte Halter vom Umwerfer fällt kaum auf. Vom persönlichem Fahrverhalten war dies für mich ok. 
Ich habe den kleineren Zahnkranz kaum genutzt und wenn, dann war das in Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Bei der 10er Kassette ist es so, dass ich da auch einige Ritzel überspringe. Das vordere 36er Blatt deckt in Verbindung mit der Kassette eigentlich eine große Bandbreite ab - wenn es nicht so steil Bergauf gehen soll.


----------



## BigJohn (14. September 2014)

Was macht ihr mit den Gripshiftern?


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. September 2014)

Grüß Dich Jonas!

mmh, wie erklär ich Dir das am besten?

Du mußt halt wissen, dass die Bösen nur mit waghalsigen Waffen bekämpft werden können. Deshalb war der Riesengummi allein nicht länger ausreichend. Hier habe ich mich auf die Aussagen vom Sohnemann verlassen. Die Wurfanlage wurde also mit dem Gripshifter verlängert.



 *Bowdenzug zur Befestigung mit nur einem Knoten.*


Was allerdings die Haselnüsse dabei für eine Rolle spielen konnte ich bisweilen nicht von meiner Tochter erfahren...



 

Möchte noch jemand wissen, was aus dem Umwerfer geworden ist  ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. September 2014)

Tja , was mach ich dann mit meinem neuwertigen Satz Gripshifter 2x10 Fach 

Den Satz hab ich auch noch Übrig 

Vielleicht als Auslöser für die Klospühlung ? 

Ne , dazu sind sie eigentlich viel zu schade


----------



## Bumble (14. September 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Möchte noch jemand wissen, was aus dem Umwerfer geworden ist  ?


Ja mach mal bitte


----------



## F7 Uli (14. September 2014)

Also ich habe sie an meine  Stadtschlampe angebaut. Diese Schaltung ist bei "Berliner Klauern " nicht begehrt, da sie nicht so viel Umsatz bringt . )))


----------



## projekt (14. September 2014)




----------



## Knusberflogge (14. September 2014)

Ich kann Dir meinen gern schenken. Aber pssst, kein Wort zum Sohnemann! 

Bin derzeit noch am ausmessen und durchplanen von mehreren Gegenhaltern sowie verschiedenen, teils massiven Kabelführungen für die künftige Rahmenschaltung. Wenn alles fertig ist, und Du etwas wartest, dann schick ich Dir den 10er später gern zu.


----------



## BigJohn (14. September 2014)

Also ich würde so ein Set in Gewahrsam nehmen, wenns jemand loswerden will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (16. September 2014)

Servus
Gestern hab ich meine erste Fatboy-Tour mit der Bluto gemacht.
Aber bitte entschuldigt , ich hab glatt meinen Foto Daheim vergessen 
Jedenfalls bin ich auf meinen Hausberg gefahren ( 600Hm auf 5,5Km Entfernung 
Ein paar Stellen haben ca. 28% Steigung.
Es geht auch noch mit der 120mm Bluto , allerdings nicht mehr ganz so locker wie vorher 
Aber dann kam die Abfahrt auf einem wunderbar technischen Trail.
Und was soll ich sagen , es war eine andere Welt 
Keine ausgerüttelten Plomben und eingeschlafenen Hände mehr 
Einfach Genial.
Der Umbau hat sich sowas von gelohnt. 

Ich bin einfach nur Happy.

Und das nächste mal nehme ich auch einen Foto mit , versprochen


----------



## muschi (17. September 2014)

Frage an alle Besitzer des 2015 Modells in orange, sind die blauen Deals überlackiert oder lassen die sich so entfernen?


----------



## Sasch... (17. September 2014)

Die sind überlackiert...


----------



## Alex0303 (17. September 2014)

Hey Leute,

beim 2015er fatboy ist ja standardmäßig die Tektro Gemini 180/160 verbaut. Nun hab ich schon eine neue Zee im Keller, die schon auf die Montage wartet.
Kann ich den 180er Adapter von der vorderen Tektro für die hintere Shimano nehmen oder muss ich mir noch extra den 180er VR Adapter (PM/PM) von Shimano dafür bestellen? Bis das Bike kommt dauerts leider noch, möchte trotzdem schon alles griffbereit haben, wenns endlich da ist.

Danke schon mal für die Antwort.

Lg Alex


----------



## Fettydriver (18. September 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> beim 2015er fatboy ist ja standardmäßig die Tektro Gemini 180/160 verbaut. Nun hab ich schon eine neue Zee im Keller, die schon auf die Montage wartet.


Was für Scheibengrößen hat Deine Zee? Wenn Du die Scheiben lässt, 180 / 160, dann bräuchtest Du eigentlich hinten kein Adapter.
Bei 203/180 würde ich an Deiner Stelle den original von Shimano nehmen, auch schon wegen der Verschraubung.


----------



## Alex0303 (18. September 2014)

Dank für die Antwort.
ja ich stell auf 203/180 um. dann werd ich mir mal den shimano adapter organisieren. hab ja noch genug zeit bis mein bike kommt :-(


----------



## Fettydriver (18. September 2014)

@Alex0303, schön aufpassen beim organisieren. Du musst von einer Postmount 6" Aufnahme an Gabel und Rahmen ausgehen, oder lass Dich von Deinem Händler beraten.
Hinten ist serienmäßig die 160er Scheibe der Bremssattel direkt montiert, und vorne die 180er Scheibe mit einem +20mm Adapter.

Alternativ hilft auch diese Tabelle


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. September 2014)

Servus

Heute bin ich mal auf die Pfarralpe geradelt und diesmal hab ich sogar meinen Foto dabei gehabt. 



 



Leider war die Sonne schon weg , aber vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## trial_neuling (18. September 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Heute bin ich mal auf die Pfarralpe geradelt und diesmal hab ich sogar meinen Foto dabei gehabt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 322825



Das hinten rechts im Bild sieht aus wie ein totes Fatbike – ein Skelett. Ein einst treuer, alter Gaul ... zurückgelassen nach langer Reise weil er lahmte ... und schließlich verhungerte.

Ich hab das mal gefixt. 





Edit: Die Bluto sieht hammer aus am schwarzen Fatboy!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (21. September 2014)

Kleiner Ausflug zum Platz des 9.Nov.1989  mit Resten der Mauer und Bornholmer Brücke


----------



## meenzerbub85 (23. September 2014)

Da soll mal einer sagen, dass "Kleinvieh kein Mist machen würde";o)

...habe doch noch ein wenig mit dem Gewicht gespielt und Lenker, Vorbau und Schläuche, sowie die eine oder andere Schraube getauscht und schau da: von 15,4 auf 14,6!☺️


----------



## duke209 (25. September 2014)

So, Upgrade abgeschlossen. XT Bremse + Trickstuff Matshi + X9 Trigger. Das Ganze mit 203er Scheiben, endlich normales fahren 


Big vs. Fat Tires !!!!


----------



## a3styler (25. September 2014)

Sehr cool...   !!! 

Was hast du für eine Größe...?!?


----------



## duke209 (25. September 2014)

Medium


----------



## a3styler (25. September 2014)

Ok...  Danke... 
Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist..?!?  
Bin auch am überlegen ob M oder L...  optisch ist das M um einiges besser... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (26. September 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Ok...  Danke...
> Darf ich fragen wie groß du bist..?!?
> Bin auch am überlegen ob M oder L...  optisch ist das M um einiges besser... ;-)



Darfst du. 175cn


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. September 2014)

Servus

Achtung Achsbruch hinten !

Beim Fatboy kommt es anscheinend gelegentlich vor , das wie bei mir die Achse der hinteren Nabe bricht.  
Anscheinend ist das ein Produktionsfehler der beim Hersteller bekannt ist.
Nächste Woche bekommt mein Händler die neue Achse , die dann in mein Fatboy eingebaut wird.
Ich hoffe mal , das ich Ende nächster Woche wieder radeln kann.


----------



## a3styler (26. September 2014)

Ok...   ich werd mit 1,78m auch M nehmen denk ich...   ;-)


----------



## CaseOnline (26. September 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Achtung Achsbruch hinten !
> 
> ...



Hab's auf MTBR gelesen. Austausch dürfte auch selbst möglich sein. Hoffentlich kann man Specialized auch einfach die Achse aus dem Bauch leiern...  Meine hält noch... [Klopf auf Holz]


----------



## Knusberflogge (26. September 2014)

Ja, meine auch. toi,toi,toi. Durch was wird die Aschse eigentlich mehr beansprucht, durch langanhaltenden Wiegetritt oder durch Schläge bzw.Belastungen beim Bergab fahren?


----------



## tgs (26. September 2014)

Bei mir ist die Achse ja auch gebrochen. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Schaden durch eine bestimmte mtb-typische Belastung verursacht wird. So, wie die gebrochene Achse aussieht, ist es wohl ein Materialfehler. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-fatboy-wie-ich-es-mag.712847/page-7#post-12332291
Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich, wenn man nur die Achse austauschen könnte. Nach meinen Informationen wird es die aber als Ersatzteil nicht geben. Und wenn doch, mit Lieferzeit, die weit oberhalb unserer Schmerzgrenze ist. Am wahrscheinlichsten tauscht Specialized die komplette Nabe, auf die man z.Zt. aber auch etwas um die 4 Wochen warten muss.
Mein Händler hat mir eine Hope Fatsno (wurde innerhalb von 3 Tagen geliefert) gegen einen kleinen Preisausgleich eingebaut. Super Sache.


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. September 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Bei mir ist die Achse ja auch gebrochen. Ich glaube nicht, dass der Schaden durch eine bestimmte mtb-typische Belastung verursacht wird. So, wie die gebrochene Achse aussieht, ist es wohl ein Materialfehler. Siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mein-fatboy-wie-ich-es-mag.712847/page-7#post-12332291
> Am einfachsten wäre es natürlich, wenn man nur die Achse austauschen könnte. Nach meinen Informationen wird es die aber als Ersatzteil nicht geben. Und wenn doch, mit Lieferzeit, die weit oberhalb unserer Schmerzgrenze ist. Am wahrscheinlichsten tauscht Specialized die komplette Nabe, auf die man z.Zt. aber auch etwas um die 4 Wochen warten muss.
> Mein Händler hat mir eine Hope Fatsno (wurde innerhalb von 3 Tagen geliefert) gegen einen kleinen Preisausgleich eingebaut. Super Sache.




Servus

Ich hatte ja auch schon mit der Hope Nabe geliebäugelt 

Aber mein Händler hat mir gesagt , das die neuen Achsen ausgetauscht werden können.
Nächste Woche sollen sie bei meinem Händler eintreffen , schaun mer mal ob es auch so klappt


----------



## Smart_Sam (26. September 2014)

Zum Thema Achsbruch. Hat Das Fatboy und das FB Expert die gleiche Nabe, also kann bei beiden passieren ? Was passiert beim Achsbruch ? Tritt man in Leere, fällt das Rad raus  ? Wird die Achse auch getauscht wenns nicht gebrochen ist, also so ne Art Rückrufaktion ?


----------



## tgs (26. September 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Zum Thema Achsbruch. Hat Das Fatboy und das FB Expert die gleiche Nabe, also kann bei beiden passieren ? Was passiert beim Achsbruch ? Tritt man in Leere, fällt das Rad raus  ? Wird die Achse auch getauscht wenns nicht gebrochen ist, also so ne Art Rückrufaktion ?


So weit ich weis, ist die Nabe bei allen FatBoy Modellen gleich.
Den Achsbruch stellst du im günstigsten Fall nur fest, wenn du das HR ausbaust und dir dann der Freilauf abfällt. Ansonsten stabilisiert ja die Schnellspannerachse das Ganze. Es kann aber durchaus passieren, dass das HR Spiel bekommt, was nachteilige Auswirkungen auf Bremsscheibe sowie Bremssattel, Kassettenritzel, Kette hat und evtl. wird die Kettestrebe dann vom Reifen abgeschrabbt.
Prophelaktischer Achsentausch ist Quatsch. Wenn du aber eine Austauschachse zu einem akzeptablen Preis als Ersatzteil bekommen kannst, wäre das u.U. sinnvoll, vor allem wenn man im Bikeurlaub ist.

@Allgaeufex : Ich hoffe für dich, dass es stimmt und du tatsächlich die 190mm Achse bekommst.


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. September 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> So weit ich weis, ist die Nabe bei allen FatBoy Modellen gleich.
> Den Achsbruch stellst du im günstigsten Fall nur fest, wenn du das HR ausbaust und dir dann der Freilauf abfällt. Ansonsten stabilisiert ja die Schnellspannerachse das Ganze. Es kann aber durchaus passieren, dass das HR Spiel bekommt, was nachteilige Auswirkungen auf Bremsscheibe sowie Bremssattel, Kassettenritzel, Kette hat und evtl. wird die Kettestrebe dann vom Reifen abgeschrabbt.
> Prophelaktischer Achsentausch ist Quatsch. Wenn du aber eine Austauschachse zu einem akzeptablen Preis als Ersatzteil bekommen kannst, wäre das u.U. sinnvoll, vor allem wenn man im Bikeurlaub ist.
> 
> @Allgaeufex : Ich hoffe für dich, dass es stimmt und du tatsächlich die 190mm Achse bekommst.



Ich hoffe natürlich auch das die neue Achse passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## losbub (27. September 2014)

Mal ne Frage ist die gebrochene Achse eine Aluachse? Zu meinem Entsetzen musste ich feststellen das selbst die höher preisigen Naben von denen hier meist die Rede ist, fast alle  Achsen aus Alu besitzen.


----------



## Knusberflogge (29. September 2014)

Weiß jemand die Bezeichnung bzw.Abmessung der Lager(innenschalen) vom Tretlager? Ist das euro bb, wohl eher nicht


----------



## F7 Uli (29. September 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> So weit ich weis, ist die Nabe bei allen FatBoy Modellen gleich.
> Den Achsbruch stellst du im günstigsten Fall nur fest, wenn du das HR ausbaust und dir dann der Freilauf abfällt. Ansonsten stabilisiert ja die Schnellspannerachse das Ganze. Es kann aber durchaus passieren, dass das HR Spiel bekommt, was nachteilige Auswirkungen auf Bremsscheibe sowie Bremssattel, Kassettenritzel, Kette hat und evtl. wird die Kettestrebe dann vom Reifen abgeschrabbt.
> Prophelaktischer Achsentausch ist Quatsch. Wenn du aber eine Austauschachse zu einem akzeptablen Preis als Ersatzteil bekommen kannst, wäre das u.U. sinnvoll, vor allem wenn man im Bikeurlaub ist.
> 
> @Allgaeufex : Ich hoffe für dich, dass es stimmt und du tatsächlich die 190mm Achse bekommst.


Beim Reifenwechsel ist mir aufgefallen das bei mir auch die Naben Lager auf der Kassetten Seite  durch sind. ((


----------



## tgs (29. September 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Weiß jemand die Bezeichnung bzw.Abmessung der Lager(innenschalen) vom Tretlager? Ist das euro bb, wohl eher nicht


Pressfit BB30


----------



## Knusberflogge (30. September 2014)

Danke Dir, tgs !


----------



## CaseOnline (30. September 2014)

Brauche ich eigentlich für die Original-Carbon-Starrgabel eine RDS- oder FDS-Nabe?

Ich denke gerade über einen zweiten LRS nach... Clownshoe mit Fatsno für den Sommer, Original-LRS für den Winter...


----------



## Fabeymer (30. September 2014)

Andersrum fände ich das irgendwie sinnvoller.


----------



## CaseOnline (30. September 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Andersrum fände ich das irgendwie sinnvoller.



Wegen der 10mm?


----------



## projekt (30. September 2014)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der Kokopelli (30. September 2014)

ich würde es ja umgekehrt machen. die Clowns Shoe für den Winter und die Original für den Sommer. clownshoe haben mehr floatation. die fatsno sind besser gedichtet für den Winter


----------



## Fabeymer (30. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Wegen der 10mm?



Genau deshalb. Im Winter kannst du zudem auch einen 4.0" Reifen auf den Clown Shoes fahren, da Durchschläge kein Thema sind. Mit Clown Shoes im Sommereinsatz bist du mehr oder weniger auf vollfette Reifen angewiesen. Frag mal @Bumble nach seinen Erfahrungen mit 100mm-Felgen im Traileinsatz, die sind nicht unbedingt positiv.


----------



## CaseOnline (30. September 2014)

Danke für eure Antworten - hat sich aber gerade a weng überholt.

Ich hatte irgendwie gedacht, man könne die 135er Fatsno auf 150mm umbauen. So für 'ne Sommer-Bluto, oder falls mir mal ein Ice Cream Truck über den Weg gelaufen wäre. Weiß auch nicht, wo ich die Idee her habe... 

Aber "nur" als Sommer-/Winter-LRS zwei Sätze, das ist sogar für mich zu dekadent...


----------



## Fabeymer (30. September 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten - hat sich aber gerade a weng überholt.
> 
> Ich hatte irgendwie gedacht, man könne die 135er Fatsno auf 150mm umbauen. So für 'ne Sommer-Bluto, oder falls mir mal ein Ice Cream Truck über den Weg gelaufen wäre. Weiß auch nicht, wo ich die Idee her habe...
> 
> Aber "nur" als Sommer-/Winter-LRS zwei Sätze, das ist sogar für mich zu dekadent...



http://forums.mtbr.com/fat-bikes/bluto-hope-135-hub-hack-915365.html

http://www.hauck-bicycles.com/shop-1/bluto-fork-spacers-135mm-to-150mm


----------



## tgs (1. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Aber "nur" als Sommer-/Winter-LRS zwei Sätze, das ist sogar für mich zu dekadent...


Ab Nov. 2014 soll Specialized den FatBoy LRS für ca. 400,-- Euro liefern. Da pfeife ich auf Dekadenz und bestelle, weil ich eine alternative Bereifung haben will, die in wenigen Minuten montiert ist.


----------



## CaseOnline (1. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ab Nov. 2014 soll Specialized den FatBoy LRS für ca. 400,-- Euro liefern. Da pfeife ich auf Dekadenz und bestelle, weil ich eine alternative Bereifung haben will, die in wenigen Minuten montiert ist.



Kompletter Satz? Cool!!!! Für den Tarif könnte ich faul und schwach werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (1. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Fabeymer (1. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Kompletter Satz? Cool!!!! Für den Tarif könnte ich faul und schwach werden...



Hast du Details zu den verbauten Naben? Sind die mit Schnellspann- oder Steckachsen? Vorne 135 oder 150mm? 

Wenn die Eckdaten passen, dann könnte der LRS mein erstes Produkt vom großen S werden...


----------



## CaseOnline (1. Oktober 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hast du Details zu den verbauten Naben? Sind die mit Schnellspann- oder Steckachsen? Vorne 135 oder 150mm?
> 
> Wenn die Eckdaten passen, dann könnte der LRS mein erstes Produkt vom großen S werden...



QR5, 135mm vorne. QR9, 190mm hinten.


----------



## Bumble (1. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ab Nov. 2014 soll Specialized den FatBoy LRS für ca. 400,-- Euro liefern. Da pfeife ich auf Dekadenz und bestelle, weil ich eine alternative Bereifung haben will, die in wenigen Minuten montiert ist.


 
 Die sollen mal lieber die Felgen einzeln anbieten


----------



## projekt (1. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Bumble (1. Oktober 2014)

Laut dem Dude Entwickler hat die Felge am Canyon nur 80mm Breite....






Made by DT Swiss wäre dann auch geflunkert.

559x76 , da ist die 76 wohl die Maulweite.


----------



## dopero (2. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> 559x76 , da ist die 76 wohl die Maulweite.


Vermutlich, da sich DT bei der Angabe hoffentlich an die Norm hält.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. Oktober 2014)

Wie stark wirkt sich denn die Breite aus?
Meine Fatbike-Erfahrung beschränkt sich bisher auf ein paar Kilometer (die waren aber absolut überzeugend) und von daher kann ich nicht beurteilen wie stark der Unterschied spürbar ist.Beim "normalen" Bike bevorzuge ich schon lieber breitere Felgen aber das kann ja in anderen Dimensionen evtl. anders sein.Auf einer 100mm Felge wird ja der gleiche Reifen eckiger im Vergleich zur 80mm Felge.Das bringt vom Grip vermutlich nochmal Vorteile aber könnte mir vorstellen das der "rundere" Reifen dafür leichter und handlicher durch Kurven rollt,Wechselkurven leichter gehen u.ä.
Das Gewicht der DT-Felgen ist halt schon gut...


----------



## zoomer (2. Oktober 2014)

Ich finde breiter als 2/3 der Reifenbreite muss die Felge nicht sein.

Da ist man beim MTB immer noch weit davon entfernt aber beim
Fatbike meist schon drüber.


----------



## Bumble (2. Oktober 2014)

Kann aber schon sein dass die beiden Felgen aus der gleichen Fabrik kommen.

Wenn jemand ne Bezugsquelle kennt, bitte her damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Oktober 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich finde breiter als 2/3 der Reifenbreite muss die Felge nicht sein.



Da stimme ich dir zu 

Ne 100mm Felge würde ich mir für Traileinsatz nicht mehr kaufen.

Sobald es die 90mm Fatboy Felge einzeln gibt, werde ich die Clown Shoe austauschen.

Ebenso wundert mich dass die Rolling Darryl nicht kaputt zu bekommen ist, ich die erste Clown Shoe trotz Hohlkammerflanken innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu Klump gefahren habe....


----------



## projekt (2. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ne 100mm Felge würde ich mir für Traileinsatz nicht mehr kaufen.


Was hat dich daran gestört?


----------



## Bumble (2. Oktober 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> Was hat dich daran gestört?


Die Felge ist bei Traileinsatz selbst für den aktuell fettesten Fatbike Reifen (Surly Lou) zu breit und hat ständig mit Steinkontakt zu kämpfen weil der Reifen nicht mehr schützt. Surly Lou auf ner Rolling Darryl ist hingegen ne absolut perfekte Kombi.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (2. Oktober 2014)

Ah ja,gut zu wissen


----------



## zoomer (2. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ebenso wundert mich dass die Rolling Darryl nicht kaputt zu bekommen ist, ich die erste Clown Shoe trotz Hohlkammerflanken innerhalb kürzester Zeit zu Klump gefahren habe....



Glaubst Du du würdest eine Marge Light sofort zerstören ?
(Tausch beim nächsten Treffen einfach mal kurz mit Scylla,
dann darf die mal wieder Federgabel fahren und Du testest
kurz die Laufräder  )


----------



## Bumble (2. Oktober 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Glaubst Du du würdest eine Marge Light sofort zerstören ?



Die is für meine fetten Reifen eher zu schmal 
Außerdem wurden scyllas Laufräder vom Fachmann aufgebaut, ich glaub die halten was aus


----------



## zoomer (2. Oktober 2014)

Dein Surly wurde sicher auch nicht vom Installateur zusammen gebrutzelt


----------



## Bumble (2. Oktober 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Dein Surly wurde sicher auch nicht vom Installateur zusammen gebrutzelt


Da wär ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (2. Oktober 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da wär ich mir jetzt nicht so sicher


Also Bumble ich kann nur gutes von der Clown Shoe berichten .Sie arbeitet in der Kombination mit Lefty und Surly Bud wunderbar.


----------



## Bumble (3. Oktober 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Also Bumble ich kann nur gutes von der Clown Shoe berichten .Sie arbeitet in der Kombination mit Lefty und Surly Bud wunderbar.


Bitte beachte den nicht ganz unwichtigen Zusatz "bei Traileinsatz" !!! 

Klar dass das nicht allgemein gültig ist, ich erinnere mich da nur an die zahlreichen Diskussionen wegen den sündhaft teuren Syntace Laufrädern, der Eine fährt die Dinger platt, beim Anderen halten die Teile 100 Jahre lang


----------



## tgs (3. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,

ich will euch mal fragen, ob ihr auch immer wieder ein Knacken/Knarzen am FB habt, vor allem wenn der Druck auf die Pedale hoch ist?

Je nachdem wie die Geländebedingungen sind, pflege und warte ich mein FB nach jeder Fahrt mehr oder weniger intensiv. Trotzdem hatte ich aktuell wieder diese nervigen Geräusche bei jedem Tritt bergauf.
Spontan war ich der Meinung, dass die Ursache bei den Innenlagerschalen, bzw. dem Sattel oder der Sattelstütze zu finden ist. Sattel und Stütze konnte ich schnell ausschliessen. Dann habe ich mich an Steuerlager, Vorbau, Kurbeln sowie Kettenblattschrauben herangemacht, gesäubert, gefettet und wieder ordentlich mit Drehmomentschlüssel zusammengebaut.

Probefahrt... -> keine Verbesserung 

Ok dachte ich, kann es ja nur noch das Innenlager sein. Aber, das habe ich erst nagelneu vor einer Woche sehr sorgfältig eingepresst. Bevor ich die Teile jetzt wieder demontiere, kam mir der Gedanke, mal ein wenig am hinteren Schnellspanner herumzuspielen.

Nur etwas weniger Spannung hat ausgereicht und das Knarzen/Knacken IST WEG 

Grundsätzlich bin ich ja schon sehr viel früher auf die Idee gekommen, dass die Schnellspannachse bzw. das gesamte Schnellspannsystem der Verursacher sein könnte. Also habe ich Achse, Schnellspanner und Ausfallenden immer ordentlich gereinigt und das Ganze etwas gefettet.

Jetzt hat sich herausgestellt, dass ich die Schnellspannachse vermutlich zu stark gespannt habe .

Dieses Schnellspannzeugs nervt mich, aber an meinem FB gibt es nun mal keine andere Alternative, oder?
Für MTB's gibt es doch von DT sowas ähnliches wie Steckachse für Schnellspannerausfallenden. Thru Bolt oder so, aber für 190mm Nabe?


----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Oktober 2014)

Servus

An den Laufrädern und dem Antrieb hat Speci. ganz schön gespart 
Bei meinem hab ich die Kette ausgetauscht.
Das Ritzelpaket hat sich in den Freilaufkorb eingearbeitet ( wurde auch getauscht ).
Kurz darauf mussten schon alle Hinterradnabenlager gewechselt werden.
Und jetzt ist auch noch die Nabenachse gebrochen. 
Am liebsten würde ich mir eine Hope-Fatsno Nabe einbauen lassen.

Jetzt warte ich erst mal darauf , das mein Händler endlich die neue , verbesserte Achse bekommt und einbauen kann.
Bin ja gespannt wie es dann weiter geht. 
Der Rest vom Rad ist eigentlich Top.


----------



## losbub (4. Oktober 2014)

Also ich würde mir eine Salsa Nabe und zwar in Ausführung mit Stahlachse einbauen (habe aber auch keine 190mm).
Im "Ice Cream Truck" ist die Rede von einer Salsa 197x12mm, auf der Salsa Seite habe ich dazu aber nix finden können, nur bis 170mm Breite.


----------



## CaseOnline (4. Oktober 2014)

So, jetzt ist meine Achse auch durch...   Und am Donnerstag Abend brauche ich das Fatboy... (


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (4. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> So, jetzt ist meine Achse auch durch...




So langsam wird's aber peinlich, oder ?


----------



## CaseOnline (4. Oktober 2014)

Jo. Bin dabei, eine Hope ins Hinterrad zaubern zu lassen.


----------



## meikltschäcksn (4. Oktober 2014)

ok, mein hobel kommt mitte dezember und ich mach viel blödsinn mit rädern. welche teile könnte ich auf vorrat bestellen zum sofort auswechseln. ist es sinnvoll gleich eine nabe zu nehmen? ist schon ein bisschen traurig langsam...


----------



## CaseOnline (4. Oktober 2014)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> ok, mein hobel kommt mitte dezember und ich mach viel blödsinn mit rädern. welche teile könnte ich auf vorrat bestellen zum sofort auswechseln. ist es sinnvoll gleich eine nabe zu nehmen? ist schon ein bisschen traurig langsam...



Die Bremsen (Tektro) waren ebenso wie die Kassette lächerlich. Die Naben sind eigentlich ganz OK - aber die Aluachse der Hinterradnabe hat ein Serienproblem. Ansonsten alles tauglich - einfach fahren!


----------



## tgs (4. Oktober 2014)

Die Beiträge hier seit meinem letzten, kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen.

Es ist nun mal so, dass man sich das FatBoy nicht individuell konfigurieren kann (was ich super gefunden hätte). Also muss jeder für sich entscheiden, welches Modell ihm am besten taugt, bzw. ob es ins Budget passt. Das ist bei allen anderen grossen Anbieter gleich.
Für mich stand z.B. von Beginn an fest, dass die original verbaute Bremse der Saint weichen muss, aus vielen verschiedenen Gründen, die ich hier nicht diskutieren will. Daran hätte auch eine evtl. verbaute XT nichts geändert....

Leider vergleichen einige hier immer wieder Äpfel mit Birnen. Beanspruchung und Belastung eines Sportgerätes, wie das FatBike, entscheiden über dessen Haltbarkeit, sowie Körpergewicht, Fahrkönnen, techn. Verständnis (5Nm haben halt nicht viele im Gefühl) und Pflege. Von den 10 bis 15 verkauften FatBoy's in unserer Gegend, bin ich der einzige, der einen Achsenbruch der hinteren Nabe hatte. Na und, wenn schon. Erstens fahre ich ziemlich viel und fast ausschliesslich einigermassen anspruchsvolle Trails und zweitens schafft Specialized ja anstandslos Abhilfe.

Vielleicht vergessen wir allzu schnell, dass Specialized mit dem FatBoy ganz neu auf dem Markt von 190 mm Naben-/Achsen-, 90 mm Felgen- und 100 mm Innenlagerbreiten ist. Und wenn ich so lese, wie FatBikes in der Vergangenheit hauptsächlich eingesetzt wurden (gerade auf der anderen Atlantikseite), glaube ich kaum, dass die Jungs es sich hätten träumen lassen, wie wir mit diesen Teilen durch die Landschaft ballern.

Die aktuellen, individuellen Probleme, die wir mit unseren FatBoy's haben, hatten wir alle (oder viele von uns) genauso mit sündhaft teuren MTB's. Ich darf gar nicht mehr daran zurückdenken. Dafür hätte ich drei FB Expert kaufen können...

Nach max. 5 Wochen muss ich die Kette erneuern. Mittlerweile habe ich das dritte Kettenblatt und die dritte Kassette. Am 1. März 2014 machte ich die erste Fahrt mit meinem FB. Was interessiert mich heute, was da verbaut war??

Ausserdem, bei welchem Hersteller sieht es denn besser aus?

Ich finde nach wie vor das Preis/Leistungs Verhältnis des FatBoy super und freue mich jeden Tag über so ein geiles bike.

Amen


----------



## CaseOnline (4. Oktober 2014)

@tgs - bin ja bei dir. Die Achssache ist doof. Punkt. Aber das passiert halt. Sogar bei Big S. Der Rest passt.


----------



## CaseOnline (4. Oktober 2014)

Viel spannender ist doch - Du hast 3 MTB im Schuppen. Das Fatbike ist platt. Panik bricht aus.

Nischenprodukt?


----------



## Bumble (5. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Und wenn ich so lese, wie FatBikes in der Vergangenheit hauptsächlich eingesetzt wurden (gerade auf der anderen Atlantikseite), glaube ich kaum, dass die Jungs es sich hätten träumen lassen, wie wir mit diesen Teilen durch die Landschaft ballern.



Die Aussage ist völlig korrekt, passt aber eher in die Jahre 2008-2010 als ins Jahr 2014 

Wenn die Herren bei Specialized davon wirklich überrascht wurden, hat aber der eine oder andere dort seine Hausaufgaben nicht gemacht


----------



## CaseOnline (5. Oktober 2014)

Da ist sie, die Achse - nicht. 







Nach sehr angenehmen Telefonat hat die Geschäftsleitung der Fa. Laufradbau Speer die Brisanz der Lage anerkannt - am nächsten Freitag geht's dann fat weiter.


----------



## Fettydriver (5. Oktober 2014)

Nun ja, sei's drum.
Kommt Zeit kommt Rat (nach vielen diversen Umbauten, vielleicht auch mal ein Fahrrad)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (6. Oktober 2014)

hallo zusammen,

bin neu hier und wollte mal demütigst fragen, ob ich bitte bitte mitspielen darf?  seit drei wochen treibe ich - stolz wie bolle - mein orangenes FB über stock und stein und quasi nebenbei hab ich es heute endlich auf seite 25 des FB-threads geschafft! alles gut und super informativ soweit - und doch wiederum auch nicht, denn für _*mein*_ (hoffentlich) kleines problem glaube ich noch keine lösung gefunden zu haben. selbiges beschreibe ich euch mal wie folgt:

ich fahre die GC mit den allseits proklamierten 0,5 bar luftdruck vorne und hinten. die traktion ist im gelände unvergleich geil und auch auf dem neckarradweg komme ich damit gemessen nur wirklich unwesentlich langsamer voran als mit meinen linksgabeligen 29er hardtails mit 2,25er bereifung. wenn ich es nicht selbst er_fahren hätte, ich würd's nicht glauben 

allerdings - und aufpassen, jetzt kommt's: - wenn ich mit meinem "dicken" bergab rolle, dann ist so zwischen 30-33 km/h vom hinterrad her eine deutliche "unwucht" zu spüren ... also nichts, was nur ein sensibler hintern spüren täten tuen würde sondern das ist schon ziemlich heftig! daher die frage eines techniklaien an die wissenden:

hat das eurer meinung nach (nur) was mit dem luftdruck zu tun - was ich dann locker und lächelnd akzeptieren könnte - oder deutet das evtl. sogar schon auf eine der hier zuletzt beschriebenen probleme mit achsen/naben hin, welche mich SCHNELLSTMÖGLICHST zum händler führen sollte? was meint ihr? frage letztlich auch deshalb, weil der händler meines vertrauens nicht mal eben um die ecke wohnt und ich echt "schiss" hab, das hinterrad auszubauen. denn wenn mir da das ganze gerümpel dann entgegen fällt, dann   

ich bin mir bewusst, dass keiner von euch eine glaskugel hat, aber vielleicht hatte ja der/die ein oder andere schon mal dasselbe problem.

im voraus schon mal danke für eure antworten


----------



## CaseOnline (6. Oktober 2014)

@Fatster Willkommen im Club! Stell doch mal dein Fatboy auf den Kopf und lass das Hinterrad drehen. Signifikante Seiten- und Höhenschläge siehst Du mit dem bloßen Auge.

Mein erster GC hatte auch ganz schön geeiert. War nix zu machen, Felge war und ist ordentlich zentriert, trotzdem hatte der Reifen fast einen Zentimeter Seitenschlag. Reifen runter, mit Seifenwasser neu montiert, nix zu wollen. Kann also auch einfach am Reifen liegen.

Wenn Dir beim Ausbau des Hinterrads Teile entgegen springen, dann hast Du ein echtes Problem (z.B. der gerade sehr beliebte Achsbruch) - aber dann würde ich mit dem Rad auch nicht mehr 30km/h fahren wollen...  Wenn alles OK ist, dann springt dir auch nix entgegen - nur Mut und runter mit dem Ding!

Ich persönlich finde das SRAM-Schaltwerk bei Ein- und Ausbau aber ganz schön sperrig. Ist immer ein wenig Gefummel...

Cheers!
Marc


----------



## Allgaeufex (6. Oktober 2014)

@Fatster  Servus

Ich Tippe auch auf einen unrunden GC , ganz ruhig läuft meiner auch nicht 

Meine gebrochene Achse hab ich auch erst bemerkt als ich das Hinterrad zum reinigen ausgebaut habe.
Solange der Schnellspanner drin ist passiert eigentlich auch nichts.
Tausche doch mal deine Reifen ( der vordere nach hinten und der hintere nach vorn ) dann wirst Du eventuell was merken.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (6. Oktober 2014)

Fatster schrieb:


> allerdings - und aufpassen, jetzt kommt's: - wenn ich mit meinem "dicken" bergab rolle, dann ist so zwischen 30-33 km/h vom hinterrad her eine deutliche "unwucht" zu spüren ... also nichts, was nur ein sensibler hintern spüren täten tuen würde sondern das ist schon ziemlich heftig! daher die frage eines techniklaien an die wissenden:
> 
> hat das eurer meinung nach (nur) was mit dem luftdruck zu tun - was ich dann locker und lächelnd akzeptieren könnte - oder deutet das evtl. sogar schon auf eine der hier zuletzt beschriebenen probleme mit achsen/naben hin, welche mich SCHNELLSTMÖGLICHST zum händler führen sollte? was meint ihr? frage letztlich auch deshalb, weil der händler meines vertrauens nicht mal eben um die ecke wohnt und ich echt "schiss" hab, das hinterrad auszubauen. denn wenn mir da das ganze gerümpel dann entgegen fällt, dann
> 
> ...


Willkommen!!
Ich weiss genau was Du meinst. Bei mir sitzt der Ground Control auf dem Hinterrad. Im Gelände ist alles super, auf Teer bei langsamer und mittlerer Fahrt auch, nur wenn ich sehr schnell bergab fahre auf Teer, merke ich eine Unwucht. Das liegt ziemlich sicher am Reifen, der auch sichtbar ein bisschen eiert. Richtig sitzen tut er, sonst könnte ich ihn ja auch nicht tubeless fahren. Also tippe ich tatsächlich auf Fertigungstoleranz. Weil´s aber im Gelände nicht spürbar ist, kann ich gut damit leben...


----------



## F7 Uli (6. Oktober 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Willkommen!!
> Ich weiss genau was Du meinst. Bei mir sitzt der Ground Control auf dem Hinterrad. Im Gelände ist alles super, auf Teer bei langsamer und mittlerer Fahrt auch, nur wenn ich sehr schnell bergab fahre auf Teer, merke ich eine Unwucht. Das liegt ziemlich sicher am Reifen, der auch sichtbar ein bisschen eiert. Richtig sitzen tut er, sonst könnte ich ihn ja auch nicht tubeless fahren. Also tippe ich tatsächlich auf Fertigungstoleranz. Weil´s aber im Gelände nicht spürbar ist, kann ich gut damit leben...


Willkommen im Fatboy Clup.
Wir haben alle unsere Problemenchen . Aber hier im Forum gibt es ja zum Glück reichlich Hilfe. Viel Spaß Uli


----------



## Knusberflogge (6. Oktober 2014)

Bei mir ähnlich. Hinten ist ein leichter Seitenschlag bei ordentlicher Felge, vorn ist alles prima. Ich denk auch, dass Reifentausch eine gute Idee ist - also v & h . Stören tut´s mich nicht, da ich beim fahren nichts von dem unrunden Lauf spüre.


----------



## zoomer (6. Oktober 2014)

Fatster schrieb:


> allerdings - und aufpassen, jetzt kommt's: - wenn ich mit meinem "dicken" bergab rolle, dann ist so zwischen 30-33 km/h vom hinterrad her eine deutliche "unwucht" zu spüren ... also nichts, was nur ein sensibler hintern spüren täten tuen würde sondern das ist schon ziemlich heftig! daher die frage eines techniklaien an die wissenden:




Meiner Meinung nach ist der Reifenwulst nicht richtig im Felgensitz.

Kenne ich vom On One Fatty + Floater 4.0.
Der Reifen springt unter 0,2 Bar wieder aus dem Felgensitz.
Bei der Montage, oder sollte der Druck mal unter diesen Wert gefallen
sein, muss man den Reifen auf ziemlich genau 2,0 Bar aufpumpen damit
der Reifenwulst wieder auf den Sitz springt.
Ansonsten hängt ein Teil des Wulstes noch innen/unten und der Reifen
hat einen heftigen Höhenschlag - praktisch unfahrbar.


----------



## Fatster (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Marc, Jürgen, Uli und alle anderen,

vielen Dank für eure doch großteils übereinstimmenden Meinungen. Es scheint also wirklich "nur" am GC bzw. einer nicht 100 prozentigen Montage zu liegen. 
Ok, werde also schnellstmöglich - sobald mein privatpersönlicher Bikesachverständiger aus dem viel zu langen Malle-Urlaub zurück ist  - den "tubeless-Umbau" in Angriff nehmen und dann darauf achten, dass ER darauf achtet, dass der Reifenwulst überall vollständig auf den Sitz springt .... oder so  ... falls gewünscht, dann berichte ich, ob sich diese Unwucht mit der Neu(tubeless)montage gelegt hat oder fortbesteht. 

bis dahin les ich hier einfach ganz entspannt weiter mit 

Grüße und vielen Dank nochmal

Rainer


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Oktober 2014)

Hurra , die neue Achse ist eingebaut 

Nachdem die erste Lieferung der neuen Achsen für unsere zwei Fatboys angeblich auf dem Postweg verschollen ist , sind nun die neuen doch noch bei unserem Händler angekommen .
Die gebrochenen Hinterrad-Nabenachsen aus Alu wurden jetzt von Specialized durch Stahlachsen ersetzt 

Ich bin jetzt mal bester Hoffnung , das die neuen Achsen länger als ein halbes Jahr halten werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (11. Oktober 2014)

Na da wünsch ich sorglose Nutzung Jürgen! Und ab sofort keinen Wheelis mehr  ...


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Oktober 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Na da wünsch ich sorglose Nutzung Jürgen! Und ab sofort keinen Wheelis mehr  ...



Och , wieso nicht 

Das muss so eine Hinterachse doch aushalten


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. Oktober 2014)

Moin, ich spiele jetzt auch bei euch mit, habe heute die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem 2015er fatboy gemacht.
Das hohe Maß an Traktion ist wirklich beeindruckend, ich war noch nie so locker in technischem Gelände unterwegs.
Bilder folgen, es kommen ja noch ein paar upgrades...


----------



## Ripgid (11. Oktober 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Moin, ich spiele jetzt auch bei euch mit, habe heute die erste Ausfahrt mit meinem 2015er fatboy gemacht.
> Das hohe Maß an Traktion ist wirklich beeindruckend, ich war noch nie so locker in technischem Gelände unterwegs.
> Bilder folgen, es kommen ja noch ein paar upgrades...


Melde Interesse bezüglich einer Probefahrt an! Bilder her!


----------



## Deleted 104857 (11. Oktober 2014)

Ripgid schrieb:


> Melde Interesse bezüglich einer Probefahrt an! Bilder her!



Aber klar doch, nächstes oder übernächstes Wochenende im Deister?


----------



## Smart_Sam (14. Oktober 2014)

Hat jemand nen Vorschlag was für ein Gepäckträger ans Fatboy passen könnte ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sale (15. Oktober 2014)

Hi,

benutze an meinem Fatboy den Explorer Tubular Discbrake Rack 29er von Topeak. Musste lediglich an beiden Enden ein bisschen Überzeugungsarbeit leisten und zurechtbiegen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (16. Oktober 2014)

Würde gerne die orig.Specialized Ground Control auf das bike meiner Frau montieren.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen,wie breit sie in Millimeter mit der orig. Felge bauen?


----------



## Fettydriver (16. Oktober 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Würde gerne die orig.Specialized Ground Control fahren.
> Kann mir bitte jemand sagen,wie breit sie in Millimeter auf der orig. Felge bauen?


Genau 113,67 mm

Mit der Messkluppe das Maß abgenommen, dann das lichte Maß der Kluppe mit dem Messschieber gemessen.





90 mm Speci-Felge


----------



## Börgit (16. Oktober 2014)

Sehr nett von dir!


----------



## duke209 (16. Oktober 2014)

http://www.fatbike-transalp.de/fatbike-reifen-test/


----------



## criscross (16. Oktober 2014)

schade....das sie nicht auch die verwendeten Schläuche  erwähnt haben....


----------



## Bumble (16. Oktober 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> http://www.fatbike-transalp.de/fatbike-reifen-test/


Durchaus nett zu lesender Test, schön sind die Breitenangaben , dass Bud (vorne) und Lou (hinten) jedoch streng nach Surly-Vorgabe montiert wurden und keiner mal auf die Idee kam die Reifen vorne/hinten zu tauschen, find ich jetzt eher maximal peinlich


----------



## losbub (16. Oktober 2014)

In den Reifen Fred ausgelagert  --------->


----------



## Smart_Sam (17. Oktober 2014)

So, wie von "Sale" vorgeschlagen nach nem Topeak geschaut. Der Händler hatte genau den auf Lager. Topeak Explorer 29" Disc Version.  Die "grossen Aluklötze" unten hab ich kurzerhand abgesägt - passt und man muss nicht so weit auseinander biegen. Das "große Loch" das dabei bleibt wurde mit einer Reduzierhülse verkleinert und aussen drauf kommt ne Unterlagsscheibe. Die silbernen Halter werden noch schwarz gelackt.


----------



## duke209 (18. Oktober 2014)

Geil, ein Feedback Rakk für Fat  Wusste nich das es den gibt, brauch ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (18. Oktober 2014)

Aus gegebenem Anlass - welches dieser Schaltaugen passt zum Fatboy?

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p9ce7a94fc48450932cf56902ff4be19f/Specialized-Schaltauge-Typ.html


----------



## Knusberflogge (18. Oktober 2014)

Also ich würd das 9895-4020 nehmen.


----------



## CaseOnline (18. Oktober 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Also ich würd das 9895-4020 nehmen.



Jetzt wo Du's sagst... Sieht gut aus, stimmt!


----------



## Knusberflogge (18. Oktober 2014)

Wegen der Achs-Angst hab ich den Radausbau vermieden und TELE 5  sitzt mir im Nacken, doch ich denke auch, dass das funzt. Sind ja leider keine Maße dabei...


----------



## projekt (18. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## CaseOnline (18. Oktober 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Genau, das ist das Schaltauge des Carves/Craves und passt beim Fatboy.
> 
> Gruß projekt



Hibike? Da habe ich doch schon einen Kleinwagen gelassen...  Da bin ich eh am Montag - Danke!


----------



## projekt (18. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## CaseOnline (18. Oktober 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> ... ich hab noch eins übrig, falls du es Morgen brauchst.
> 
> Gruß projekt



Danke - @tgs war schon so lieb. Ich will nur beim nächsten Ausritt eins dabei haben.

Ein X9 Type 2 Medium würde ich morgen nehmen...  Hab eins für Montag zum Abholen bestellt. Das olle X7 ist ganz schön durch...


----------



## Smart_Sam (18. Oktober 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Geil, ein Feedback Rakk für Fat  Wusste nich das es den gibt, brauch ich.



Gut erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## projekt (18. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## CaseOnline (18. Oktober 2014)

projekt schrieb:


> Da könnte ich nur ein neues X.O Type2 medium anbieten ....



Zu edel für meine "Feinmotorik"  Aber vielen Dank!!!


----------



## Fettydriver (19. Oktober 2014)

Mein Fatboy jetzt mit 10 Gängen (ohne Umwerfer), mit Surly BFL, ohne Grip Shift und Azonic Lenker 2“ Rise.













Und die Ceylon Tee Flasche 0,75 Liter vom Lidl passt auch exakt in den Flaschenhalter 
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Kurbel-Kettenblatt Umbau, …. an diesen ich mich noch nicht so recht ran traue.


----------



## Knusberflogge (19. Oktober 2014)

Sieht gut aus, den Azonic hab ich auch und bin zufrieden. Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass Du eher der gemütlichere Fahrer bist. Hast Du daher schon einmal über einen etwas kürzeren Vorbau nachgedacht? Ich fahr jetzt seit paar Tagen mit dem kurzen und fühle mich nicht mehr so gestreckt. Hätte nicht gedacht, was die paar cm ausmachen.



Fettydriver schrieb:


> ...Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Kurbel-Kettenblatt Umbau, …. an diesen ich mich noch nicht so recht ran traue.



Nur Mut, Fettydriver! Rein handwerklich ist da wirklich nicht viel dazu. Das Tretlager lößt Du nur mit einem Inbußschlüssel, ebenso wie das kleinere vordere Blatt. Selbst wenn Du ein kleineres Kettenblatt vorn montieren möchtest ist das kein Problem  .


----------



## F7 Uli (19. Oktober 2014)

Fatboy Ausflug in den Südosten von Berlin


----------



## a3styler (19. Oktober 2014)

Soo....   jetzt wars soweit....   ;-)

Ich hab am Freitag mein Fatboy (orange, medium) bestellt...   !!!

Bin ja schon länger am überlegen...  und in letzter Zeit war ich bisschen auf dem Canyon Dude Trip... 
Das wär sicher besser vom Preis/Leistung.
Nur hat mir mein Speci Händler einen echt guten Preis für das Fatboy gemacht...  inkl. einige Umbauten.
Und ein Händler (5 min. von mir entfernt) wo man dann mit seinen ,Proplemchen, hin kann ist schon einiges wert... ;-)

Kommen soll es im Dezember, wenn ich Glück hab sogar bissl früher...   mal schaun...

Es wird dann gleich ein Sram X9 Schaltwerk und X9 Trigger verbaut...  bin nicht so der Gripshift Fan.
Lenker, Griffe, Vorbau kommt alles von Race Face.
Bremse wirds die Formula RX mit 203/180er Shimano Scheiben. 
Pedale und eine verstellbare Sattelstütze brauch ich noch...

Und dann kanns im Winter auf die Skipiste gehn...   !!!  

Danke nochmal für eure Antworten...   hab ja paar Fragen gehabt...   is echt Top hier...  ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meikltschäcksn (19. Oktober 2014)

lustig, ich war auch auf dem dude-trip, und jetzt hab ich die fette orange bestellt. ist zwar paar gramm schwerer aber schöner. das dude hat die tiefgezogene geometrie von den racehobeln. da ist das FB einfach klassischer. allein der übergang rahmen-gabel. sieht einfach alles schnörkellos und kräfitg aus. ich bin auch bei der dezember lieferung dabei. 
wo ich schon mal schreibe... kann mir jemand sagen ob die original pedale was sind? wird ja mit kunststoffpedalen geliefert oder? sind da steckpins drin?
danke euch und grüße
sven


----------



## Alex0303 (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab meins im August bestellt und muss auch noch bis Dezember warten. Bei den ganzen Bildern im Forum bin ich schon voller Vorfreude. Ich glaub meine Freundin quartiert mich bald aus 
und ich freu mich schon auf die kleinen Schraubereien.


----------



## CaseOnline (19. Oktober 2014)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> wo ich schon mal schreibe... kann mir jemand sagen ob die original pedale was sind? wird ja mit kunststoffpedalen geliefert oder? sind da steckpins drin?
> danke euch und grüße
> sven



Ich denke, das sind nur Probefahrpedale, oder? Willst Du Flats fahren? DMR Vault oder NC-17 Sudpin III?


----------



## Ninerrocks (19. Oktober 2014)

Hallo liebe F.A.T.-Infizierte ,
hat einer von Euch einen Tipp in Sachen Kindersitz auf dem Fatboy? Mein Kleiner (28 Monate), steht total auf die orangene Maschine und möchte gern mit Papa mitfahren.


----------



## CaseOnline (19. Oktober 2014)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> Hallo liebe F.A.T.-Infizierte ,
> hat einer von Euch einen Tipp in Sachen Kindersitz auf dem Fatboy? Mein Kleiner (28 Monate), steht total auf die orangene Maschine und möchte gern mit Papa mitfahren.



Erfahrung habe ich keine - mein Kleiner fährt seit ein paar Wochen selbst. Davor waren wir mit Hänger unterwegs.

Bei einem typischen Kindersitz, den man am Sitzrohr klemmt, dürfte doch "nur" der Schaltzug zum Umwerfer stören, oder? 1x10?


----------



## Ninerrocks (19. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin nicht unbedingt ein Freund dieser Sitzrohrklemmen. Gibt es nix, was direkt auf einen Gepäckträger geklickt/befestigt wird?


----------



## a3styler (19. Oktober 2014)

meikltschäksn....   da hast du recht, das Fatboy is klassischer vom Rahmen her...  find dass das besser zu nem Fatbike passt...  

Und das Dude würde erst ende April kommen...   das ist mir dann doch zu lang... 
Und ich brauch das Fatboy fürn Schnee...   also quasi als Winterbike... ;-)


----------



## Fatrat (20. Oktober 2014)

Bin auch im Dezember mit dabei


----------



## Fettydriver (20. Oktober 2014)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> ..... kann mir jemand sagen ob die original pedale was sind? wird ja mit kunststoffpedalen geliefert oder? sind da steckpins drin?


Die Pedale bei der Auslieferung sind m. E. in der Stabilität nicht schlecht, sie sehen so aus.











Nylon (Polyamide, Konstruktionswerkstoff mit hoher Festigkeit und Zähigkeit), großflächig 100 x 90 mm, leichtgängige Lager und mit 13 (aus)geformten Pins versehen.
Ist halt immer Geschmackssache.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Leute,war heute in Bochum in Rockers-bikeshop.
Wenn jemand einen fatboy sucht, es gibt noch einige auf Lager.
Einfach anrufen und nachfragen.
Versand möglich!
Tel:0234/9256330


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (20. Oktober 2014)

Eine Frage hätt ich noch...  

Ich will mein Fatboy auf SRAM X9 umbauen...  hab Schaltwerk/Trigger schon da. 
Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, wennst schon umbaust dann soll die Kassette und die Kette auch gleich getauscht werden. 
Welche Kassette wär sinnvoll und passt..?!? 
Ich hätt die SRAM PG-1070 im Auge ...  natürlich 11-36. 
Passt die... und muss man sonst noch was beachten... ? 
Und welche Kette soll ich nehmen... ?


----------



## CaseOnline (20. Oktober 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätt ich noch...
> 
> Ich will mein Fatboy auf SRAM X9 umbauen...  hab Schaltwerk/Trigger schon da.
> Jetzt hab ich mir gedacht, wennst schon umbaust dann soll die Kassette und die Kette auch gleich getauscht werden.
> ...



PG-1070 passt natürlich. Wenn Du möglicherweise später auf 1x10 gehen willst, dann nimm lieber eine Shimano XT (CS-M771) - Mirfe macht die 42er nur noch für Shimano.

Kette? Ich mag die vernickelten, rostfreien. Falls ich mal nach einer Schlammschlacht nicht gleich ölen kann... KMC oder SRAM oder Shimano - nehmen sich m.E. nicht viel.


----------



## a3styler (20. Oktober 2014)

Cool.....   Danke.   ;-)

Auf 1x10 werd ich eher nicht umbaun...   das ist mir zu ,wax,... ;-)

Sind die Kassetten zum Einbau auf die Nabe alle gleich..?!
Ich hoff du weißt was ich mein...  passen da eig. alle... ist das eine Standardgröße..?

Die Sram PG-1070 bekommt man in 12-36 (anstatt 11-36), sollt jetzt keinen Unterschied machen, oder?

Und Kette werd ich ne Sram nehmen...  muss man da auf was achten, oder nur auf die Länge und 10 fach...?

Sorry für die vielen Fragen... ,


----------



## CaseOnline (20. Oktober 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Cool.....   Danke.   ;-)
> 
> Auf 1x10 werd ich eher nicht umbaun...   das ist mir zu ,wax,... ;-)
> 
> ...



Ich baue demnächst auf 1x10 um. Andere haben es getan - bei gleichem Rad und gleichem Material dürften die Ergebnisse gleich sein. Von daher - ich werde berichten... 

Bzgl. Kassette: nimm lieber eine 11-36. Shimano und SRAM geben sich nix in der Qualität. Die PG-1070 und die CS-M771 sollten auf einem Niveau sein. Maße sind Standard - passen beide. Du kannst aber auch deine Sunrace Original-Kassette erstmal runterrocken. So deutlich schlechter schaltet die nicht. Ist hat schwer...

Alle 10-fach-Ketten sollten zu lang sein. Kürzen musst Du also.

Meine Empfehlung. Shimano CS-M771 11-36, KMC SL 10-fach vernickelt. Oder halt die nehmen, die drauf ist? Dürfte eine KMC sein? Kann mich nicht erinnern...


----------



## calpin (20. Oktober 2014)

Eine Frage zur Lagerung der Hinterradnabe habe ich: Die Lager laufen inzwischen extrem rau. Wenn ich an der Achse drehe, ist deutlich eine Art rattern spürbar, beim Durchdrehen ist auch ein seltsames Geräusch zu hören. Hat schon mal jemand die Lager ausgetauscht? Gestern Abend habe ich die Achse nicht demontieren können. Kann mir da einer mal einen Tipp geben, wie ich die rausbekomme??? 
(Hatte alles demontiert, sah die beiden Lager in der Nabe, aber die Achse konnte ich nicht rausziehen und somit auch nicht die Lager ausdrücken......)
Danke schon mal für Hilfe!
Gruß
Mario


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Oktober 2014)

Ein Foto wäre gut.
Wenn du mit einem Kunststoffhammer auf eine Seite der Achse schlägst,müsste diese eigentlich inclusive Lager herauskommen.
Hast du denn den Freilaufkörper schon abgenommen?
CaseOnline kennt sich damit bestimmt aus


----------



## CaseOnline (21. Oktober 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ein Foto wäre gut.
> Wenn du mit einem Kunststoffhammer auf eine Seite der Achse schlägst,müsste diese eigentlich inclusive Lager herauskommen.
> Hast du denn den Freilaufkörper schon abgenommen?
> CaseOnline kennt sich damit bestimmt aus


Nö - mir kam der ganze Kram entgegen...


----------



## duke209 (21. Oktober 2014)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen ob die original pedale was sind? wird ja mit kunststoffpedalen geliefert oder? sind da steckpins drin?
> danke euch und grüße
> sven



Lass dir als Give-Away die Pedalen vom Expert anbauen/ausliefern, die sind klasse und werden mehr mitmachen und bieten super Halt (Pinanordnung).
Da die Speci Preise quasi fix sind, bricht sich ein Händler nix ab per Gutschein etwas zu "ändern".


----------



## duke209 (21. Oktober 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 329796 Anhang anzeigen 329799 Anhang anzeigen 329800Fatboy Ausflug in den Südosten von Berlin



Muss vor der Tour gewesen sein oder Uli? Seit dem ich das Fette nutze, gibts bei der Heimkehr jedesmal Identifizierungsprobleme  . Auf der Fat Jam Tour waren wir 4.6/4.8er auch den 4.0ern überlegen......in Sachen Make-up.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (21. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline....	Danke für deine Antworten...   

Ich hab jetzt eine PG1030 Kassette und eine PC1051 Kette gefunden...  das wär ein gutes Angebot. 
Die gleiche Kombi fahr ich auf meinem Enduro und bin bis jetzt zufrieden damit...  

Werd mir die zulegen, ausser mir kommt noch eine günstige 1070 Kassette unter...


----------



## calpin (21. Oktober 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ein Foto wäre gut.
> Wenn du mit einem Kunststoffhammer auf eine Seite der Achse schlägst,müsste diese eigentlich inclusive Lager herauskommen.
> Hast du denn den Freilaufkörper schon abgenommen?
> CaseOnline kennt sich damit bestimmt aus



Freilaufkörper ist runter, aber die Achse sitzt mit den beiden Lagern bombenfest in der Nabe. Leichtes Klopfen mit dem Hammer hat nichts bewirkt. Habe heute mal im Radshop nachgefragt: Achse von rechts nach links, also zur Scheibenbremse hin rausklopfen. Ich werd's dann irgendwann noch mal mit ein wenig mehr Kraft versuchen


----------



## CaseOnline (21. Oktober 2014)

Bezugnehmend auf mein hilfloses Posting im Kurbel-Thread nebenan: Ich möchte eine Race Face Turbine Cinch / Fat in mein Fatboy "Army" 2014 stecken. Das klappt wohl mit dem verbauten Samox-PF30-Innenlager nicht.

Hat einer von euch gute Kontakte zu einem netten Specialized-Händler und kann mal fragen, welches Innenlager Specialized ins 2015er Fatboy Pro mit der Next SL-Kurbel baut? Ob das ins 2014er passt? Und wo ich es kaufen kann?

Ganz lieben Dank!!
Marc


----------



## tgs (21. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Bezugnehmend auf mein hilfloses Posting im Kurbel-Thread nebenan: Ich möchte eine Race Face Turbine Cinch / Fat in mein Fatboy "Army" 2014 stecken. Das klappt wohl mit dem verbauten Samox-PF30-Innenlager nicht.


Was haben die Samox für einen Innendurchmesser? Ist er 24mm, passt die Turbine nicht. Bei 30mm könnte was gehen, evtl. mit entsprechenden Spacern .



CaseOnline schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch gute Kontakte zu einem netten Specialized-Händler und kann mal fragen, welches Innenlager Specialized ins 2015er Fatboy Pro mit der Next SL-Kurbel baut? Ob das ins 2014er passt? Und wo ich es kaufen kann?


Es handelt sich um das RaceFace PF30 ohne Hülse.



Das Teil kannst du z.B. bei r2 kaufen.


----------



## CaseOnline (21. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Was haben die Samox für einen Innendurchmesser? Ist er 24mm, passt die Turbine nicht. Bei 30mm könnte was gehen, evtl. mit entsprechenden Spacern .
> 
> 
> Es handelt sich um das RaceFace PF30 ohne Hülse.
> ...


Specialized verbaut das Lager ohne Hülse? Das kann ich auch...


----------



## tgs (21. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Specialized verbaut das Lager ohne Hülse? Das kann ich auch...


Bei PF Innenlager in 100mm gibt es offensichtlich Probleme mit der Passgenauigkeit, weshalb es für diese Länge keine Hülse gibt (haben mir die Leute von e13 lang und breit erklärt).
Die Hülse würde die Haltbarkeit der Lager sicher verbessern. Aber ordentlich Fett innen auf die Lagerschalen hilft auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (22. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Bei PF Innenlager in 100mm gibt es offensichtlich Probleme mit der Passgenauigkeit, weshalb es für diese Länge keine Hülse gibt (haben mir die Leute von e13 lang und breit erklärt).
> Die Hülse würde die Haltbarkeit der Lager sicher verbessern. Aber ordentlich Fett innen auf die Lagerschalen hilft auch.


Wo wir schon wieder beim Abschmiernippel sind. Geht aber nur beim Fatboy mit der vorhandenen Innenlagerbuchse ,

  nicht beim Expert


----------



## corra (22. Oktober 2014)

kann mir einer erklären wie das fett in die gedichtetten industrielager kommt oder wozu der fettnippel sonnst da ist


----------



## F7 Uli (22. Oktober 2014)

Die Unterhaltung darüber hatten wir schon Seite 14  #333  .


----------



## duke209 (24. Oktober 2014)

Jemand das reine Rahmengewicht zur Hand? Find die Angabe nirgends oder ich bin blind.


----------



## projekt (24. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## duke209 (25. Oktober 2014)

Danke, hab M, aber das Gewicht des wird dann ca. 400g über dem des Canyon Dude liegen.....leider.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (25. Oktober 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Danke, hab M, aber das Gewicht des wird dann ca. 400g über dem des Canyon Dude liegen.....leider.


Wenn Du von 1900g ausgehst, bist Du realistisch vielleicht 200g über dem Dude. Die Bike hatte den Dude-"M"-Rahmen mit 1736g gewogen, keine Ahnung was die da alles dran lassen beim wiegen. Aber vergleiche nie Prospektangaben mit real gewogenen Gewichten... Das Gewicht des Fatboy Rahmens ist doch top für Alu!


----------



## muschi (25. Oktober 2014)

Da muss man aber auch noch anders ran gehen.
Beide Rahmen haben neben den unterschiedlichen Werkstoffen, eine komplett andere Geometrie.
Das muss hier und dort erst mal gefallen.
Das Dude hat schon so seine in meinen Augen optischen Entgleisungen, dafür ist Canyon ja bekannt.
Den Steuerkopfbereich finde ich ganz, ganz grauselig.
Das soll natürlich nicht heißen das ,das Dude ein schlechtes Rad ist.


----------



## duke209 (25. Oktober 2014)

Okay danke. Die 200g wären wirklich zu vernachlässigen und das "leider" war etwas überspitzt 
Mir gefällt derzeit nur das Blizzard optisch etwas besser (wird aber nicht leichter sein).

@Allgaeufex = du hast beim VR Umbau die originalen Speichen verwendet, brauch man neue Nippel oder gehen auch die alten?

Weiß jemand ob man die originale Front Hub vom Pro bei Speci bestellen könnte und wo die preislich liegen würde?


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Oktober 2014)

@ duke209

(  @Allgaeufex = du hast beim VR Umbau die originalen Speichen verwendet, brauch man neue Nippel oder gehen auch die alten?  )

Servus
Ich hab die alten Nippel wieder verwendet.
Dreh die Nippel in der Felgeninnenseite mit einer 5,5er Nuss raus und wieder rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (25. Oktober 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob man die originale Front Hub vom Pro bei Speci bestellen könnte und wo die preislich liegen würde?


Ich werde demnächst mein VR umbauen und hätte dann die original Spec. Nabe übrig. Melde dich per PM und wir können evtl. einen deal machen.


----------



## duke209 (25. Oktober 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich werde demnächst mein VR umbauen und hätte dann die original Spec. Nabe übrig. Melde dich per PM und wir können evtl. einen deal machen.



Danke, aber meinte die vom Pro, also 150mm. 
@Allgaeufex ok danke, mal sehn ob ich selber aus&einspeiche...Restarbeiten muss Shop machen, hab keinen Z-Ständer.


----------



## tgs (25. Oktober 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Danke, aber meinte die vom Pro, also 150mm.


uups.. habe ich übersehen, sorry.
Hope Fatsno 150 für ca. 90 € ist ja evtl. eine Alternative. Sicher nicht schlechter, preislich wohl auch nicht Lichtjahre weit weg von der Spec. Pro und sofort lieferbar.


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Oktober 2014)

Die habe ich auch eingebaut 

http://www.bike24.com/1.php?product...;content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,98;lang=2


----------



## duke209 (25. Oktober 2014)

So wird's wohl laufen, also Hope. 
Du wirst bei 120mm bleiben, oder downgraden auf 100mm??? "Optisch" passt die 120er bei dir ganz gut, da ich die 2 originalen Spacer derzeit (ca. 2cm) noch fahre, würde das ohne mit ner 100er aufgehen. Bei ner 120er würd ich den Stem drehen, ging dann auch.....und mein Enduro würde wohl leider noch weniger zum Einsatz kommen, will ich das?


----------



## corra (25. Oktober 2014)

JA !


----------



## criscross (25. Oktober 2014)

baut Speiseeis beim Fatboy nicht ne 80er Bluto ein ?
gibt das bei ner 120er nicht Chopperfeeling und im Uphill muss der Sitzwinkel doch auch recht ungünsting werden......


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Oktober 2014)

Ich war zuerst auch Skeptisch.
Aber nachdem ich die Spacer  unter dem Vorbau entfernt habe und den Sag der Bluto auf angenehme 30 - 35% eingestellt hatte war es auch bei etwa 28% Steigung kein Problem bergauf zu fahren.
Sogar bei eingelegtem Remote klappt es noch gut bergauf.


----------



## max230409 (26. Oktober 2014)

Seetiger schrieb:


> Hallo Jürgen,
> die meisten machen um den Umbau ein grosses Geheimnis und alle Teile vorab zu googeln und die Speichenlänge zu errechnen war ein bisschen arbeit, aber ok:
> 
> - Gabel, Länge je nach eigener Vorstellung und Lieferstatus, für 4xx inkl. PushLoc und Remote z.B bei dem Versender mit der 24. Auf den PushLoc würde ich ungern verzichten, ist auf der Strasse echt prima. Steckachse 15 mm, Gabelpumpe und Wartungskit, sowie Gabelkralle waren mit dabei
> ...



Hallo,

ich bin neu hier und habe die Bludo in mein Fatboy wie oben von Seetiger beschrieben eingebaut. War alles super. Hat alles gepasst. Danke Seetiger.
Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man hinten 4,8 " Reifen fahren kann? Danke euch.

Grüße max230409


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (26. Oktober 2014)

max230409 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin neu hier und habe die Bludo in mein Fatboy wie oben von Seetiger beschrieben eingebaut. War alles super. Hat alles gepasst. Danke Seetiger.
> Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man hinten 4,8 " Reifen fahren kann? Danke euch.
> ...


Lou auf der Original-Felge passt. Dann dürften die anderen auch passen...


----------



## max230409 (26. Oktober 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Lou auf der Original-Felge passt. Dann dürften die anderen auch passen...



Danke dir CaseOnline.  Habe vor mir die Spikereifen in 4,8" von 45NRTH zuzulegen. Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen?

VG max230409


----------



## CaseOnline (26. Oktober 2014)

max230409 schrieb:


> Danke dir CaseOnline.  Habe vor mir die Spikereifen in 4,8" von 45NRTH zuzulegen. Gibt es da schon Erfahrungen?
> 
> VG max230409


Die Dillinger 5 liegen hier, aber noch sind die Trails eisfrei...


----------



## duke209 (26. Oktober 2014)

@Allgaeufex  = kannst mal den Abstand Boden bis Mitte Lenkerende messen im Stand? Sitzend würden es dann effektiv 35mm weniger sein nach deinem Sag.
Du hast ja keine Spacer mehr verbaut und den Stem negativ richtig?

Edit: sehe gerade das du mehr Rise fährst und wohl ein L hast, also passt die Messung nicht. Muss ich mit Einbaulänge rechnen.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. Oktober 2014)

So, jetzt auch mal ein Foto von meinem fatboy, nachdem ich ein paar Teile ausgetauscht bzw. ergänzt habe.

Mal schauen, ob noch eine Bluto kommt...


----------



## Allgaeufex (26. Oktober 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> @Allgaeufex  = kannst mal den Abstand Boden bis Mitte Lenkerende messen im Stand? Sitzend würden es dann effektiv 35mm weniger sein nach deinem Sag.
> Du hast ja keine Spacer mehr verbaut und den Stem negativ richtig?
> 
> Mit 2cm Spacer und positiven Stem lieg ich aktuell bei 101cm....will wissen wo ich lande demnächst




Servus

Die Oberkante vom Lenker ist jetzt bei 108cm unbelastet.

ABER : mein Rahmen ist Größe L ! der Vorbau hat 0° !  mein Lenker hat 2,5cm Rise ! und ich hab den dicken Surly Lou mit 26x4,8" vorne !

Es ist also insgesamt ein großes Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (26. Oktober 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> So, jetzt auch mal ein Foto von meinem fatboy, nachdem ich ein paar Teile ausgetauscht bzw. ergänzt habe.
> 
> Mal schauen, ob noch eine Bluto kommt...


bei  Schmuddelwetter macht das bestimmt Spass aus der vorderen Flasche zu trinken....
leicht erdig im Abgang ....


----------



## criscross (26. Oktober 2014)

....


----------



## criscross (26. Oktober 2014)

.


----------



## losbub (26. Oktober 2014)

.......nicht zum Trinken, ist wahrscheinlich Waschwasser oder auch Kühlwasser 
Edith sagt könnte auch das "berühmte Wasser" zum Austarieren des Gewichts sein.


----------



## Smart_Sam (26. Oktober 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> bei  Schmuddelwetter macht das bestimmt Spass aus der vorderen Flasche zu trinken....
> leicht erdig im Abgang ....



War auch mein Gedanke, aber die Lösung: einfach beim Flaschenwechsel die "Trinknippelschraubdeckel" tauschen


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. Oktober 2014)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> War auch mein Gedanke, aber die Lösung: einfach beim Flaschenwechsel die "Trinknippelschraubdeckel" tauschen



Wenigstens einer hat's kapiert...


----------



## Fabeymer (26. Oktober 2014)

Klappt das mit dem Flaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck mit dem Zugriff? Mein erster Gedanke war, dass an der Stelle und in Kombination mit der Tasche ein Halter mit seitlicher Flaschenaufnahme besser geeignet wäre.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (26. Oktober 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Klappt das mit dem Flaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck mit dem Zugriff? Mein erster Gedanke war, dass an der Stelle und in Kombination mit der Tasche ein Halter mit seitlicher Flaschenaufnahme besser geeignet wäre.



Das habe ich heute auch festgestellt, während der Fahrt ist das eher unglücklich und eine seitliche Flaschenaufnahme wäre hier tatsächlich besser. Ansonsten geht es aber.
Ich muss allerdings auch nicht jederzeit Zugriff auf Getränke während der Fahrt haben und mache das dann während der Stopps, die man hin und wieder einlegt.
War seit einigen Jahren das erste Mal ohne Rucksack (außer natürlich diverse Bikeparkbesuche), ist durchaus mal wieder angenehm.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Oktober 2014)

Top bike,schöne Farbkombi!
Setz es doch mal ins Fatbike-Fotoalbum!


----------



## meikltschäcksn (26. Oktober 2014)

so, meins ist jetzt doch vor dezemeber gekommen. alles noch original. über den winter wird was dran gemacht. momentan soll es eine art renntraktor werden. auf keinen fall schmälere reifen. aber ein bisschen abspecken und tubeless/jumbo jim versuche. fahre mit meiner plastikrakete mindestens 1/3 mehr strecke bei gleicher zeit. trotzdem macht es spaß, und ich bin auch so eine art alien jetzt bei uns 
ich schätze 240 watt bei 30 km/h mit 64 kg körpergewicht und 4-5 bar in den reifen werden es schon sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (26. Oktober 2014)

Toll wenns endlich da ist 

Dann ruf ich morgen doch glatt mal bei meinem Händler an und frag auch mal nach


----------



## Toastmx1 (26. Oktober 2014)

Hab mir ein  bisschen den beitrag angesehen und bin teils begeistert!

Habe auch 2 Fatboys und bin damit schon einiges gefahren...angefangen beim Hometrail über die Alpenrunde bis tief in die Südkaparten auf die trans fageraś!

Ja sogar beim Helibiking war ich mit dem Fatbike unterwegs, allerdings da noch ohne Rs Bluto, was mich dazu zwang den speed am trail rauszunehmen. www.tcp-xpower.com

Habe einmal das Fatboy
Sixpack lenker
x7 trigger auf x0
Commandpost inkl. Griffe
Specialized bennies pedale (empfehlenswert)
Sram kette/Kasette x9
Sram guide auf derzeit noch hs1 180/200
(alligator 180/200 in grün sind am weg)
Bashguard (ist beim expert in der version nicht möglich da die Kurbel stärker geschwungen ist)(und in beiden fällen streift der umwerfer...beim fatboy ist es akzeptabel beim expert geht es einfach nicht)

Fatboy Expert:
Specialized enduro lenker
sram x0 auf x0
bennies in rot ( normalerweise black)
Rockshox Bluto 120mm


HOPE Fatsno nabe (umgebaut von Sören speer!!! liefert super tolle arbeit und ist extrem billig alles in allem unter 200 mit neuen ultra light speichen und nabe nippel versand) (auf mtb news @ runterfahrer)

Avid x7 trail 180 200
Specialized Commandpost 2014


----------



## duke209 (27. Oktober 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 331492 Anhang anzeigen 331493 Anhang anzeigen 331492 Anhang anzeigen 331493 Hab mir ein  bisschen den beitrag angesehen und bin teils begeistert!
> 
> Habe auch 2 Fatboys und bin damit schon einiges gefahren...angefangen beim Hometrail über die Alpenrunde bis tief in die Südkaparten auf die trans fageraś!
> 
> ...




Servus,
auch ne 120er drin, ich komm echt ins Grübeln ob gleich ne 120er nehmen soll. Den Trails die ich fahre würde das entgegenkommen, aber dem Bike selbst? Dein Expert ist ein M richtig? Fährst sogar den Stem positiv & zusätzlichem Rise....


----------



## Toastmx1 (27. Oktober 2014)

Beide sind L

Würde mir beim grünem nen kürzeren vorbau drann machen weil wenns steil wird kippe ich nicht so weit über


----------



## Toastmx1 (27. Oktober 2014)

Bei der überlegung mit den 120mm war ich mir eig klar, da ich schon Hochalpine trails mit steilen Stufen und Natürlichen Sprüngen fahre.

Aber wirkt sich nicht negativ auf die geo aus vorallem beim Hoch pedalieren


----------



## duke209 (28. Oktober 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Bei der überlegung mit den 120mm war ich mir eig klar, da ich schon Hochalpine trails mit steilen Stufen und Natürlichen Sprüngen fahre.
> 
> Aber wirkt sich nicht negativ auf die geo aus vorallem beim Hoch pedalieren



Danke, mit wieviel Sag fährst du? Neigt die Bluto zum durchrauschen an steilen Stufen? Wenn ja, hät ich bei der 100mm Bedenken, da sie dann unter das Niveau der starren sackt, was unangenehm sein würde. Daher tendiere ich auch zur 120mm...würd gern bestellen wenn ich endlich schlüssig wäre. 

470mm Einbauhöhe original (gelesen eben, morgen prüfen)
531mm 120er Bluto (491 - 80 / 511 - 100mm)
60mm Differenz
- 20mm Spacer 
- 30mm Sag (wären 25%, hab Angaben von 15-35% gefunden)

Sollte hinkommen oder? Finally ging noch was am Vorbau, wobei ca. 1-2cm Erhöhung im Fahrbetrieb erträglich wären, auch beim Uphill (Kommt ja Mehrgewicht drauf).


----------



## Toastmx1 (28. Oktober 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Danke, mit wieviel Sag fährst du? Neigt die Bluto zum durchrauschen an steilen Stufen? Wenn ja, hät ich bei der 100mm Bedenken, da sie dann unter das Niveau der starren sackt, was unangenehm sein würde. Daher tendiere ich auch zur 120mm...würd gern bestellen wenn ich endlich schlüssig wäre.
> 
> 470mm Einbauhöhe original (gelesen eben, morgen prüfen)
> 531mm 120er Bluto (491 - 80 / 511 - 100mm)
> ...




Bei 25% und Lockout offen (ca 8 Klicks) sackt sie gerne mal weg
Bei 15% und Lockout offen ist sie sehr steif und sackt kaum weg (sonst 2 Klicks Lockout)
Ich habe alles Original belassen! Also von den Einbaumaßen...habe das Steuerrohr gleich lang geschnitten wie das orig daher auch die gleiche Anordnung der Spacer!

Jedes mal wenn ich umsteige von Grün auf Schwarz dann ist es ein anderes Gefühl aufgrund der 5 cm mehr beim Expert aber ich wollte sogar diese 5 cm, da mir die Front immer schon ein bisschen zu niedrig war


----------



## Toastmx1 (28. Oktober 2014)

Du kannst die Gabel auch nacher noch umbauen mit Spacer


----------



## Toastmx1 (28. Oktober 2014)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> so, meins ist jetzt doch vor dezemeber gekommen. alles noch original. über den winter wird was dran gemacht. momentan soll es eine art renntraktor werden. auf keinen fall schmälere reifen. aber ein bisschen abspecken und tubeless/jumbo jim versuche. fahre mit meiner plastikrakete mindestens 1/3 mehr strecke bei gleicher zeit. trotzdem macht es spaß, und ich bin auch so eine art alien jetzt bei uns
> ich schätze 240 watt bei 30 km/h mit 64 kg körpergewicht und 4-5 bar in den reifen werden es schon sein...




Es sind doch max 1.4 bar vorgeschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (28. Oktober 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Du kannst die Gabel auch nacher noch umbauen mit Spacer



nix Spacer...du brauchst nen anderen Airshaft zum tieferlegen


----------



## Toastmx1 (28. Oktober 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> nix Spacer...du brauchst nen anderen Airshaft zum tieferlegen



Soweit ich die Anleitung verstanden habe gibt es dazu Spacer...sonst loch in die Kolbenstange bohren  und die Platte wo die Negativfeder aufliegt in das neue Loch via Schraube drehen


----------



## criscross (28. Oktober 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Soweit ich die anleitung verstanden habe gibt es dazu Spacer...sonst loch bohren in die Kolbenstange und die Platte wo die Negativfeder aufliegt in das neue Loch via Schraube drehen



dann schau dir nochmal die Anleitung richtig an 

hab meine Bluto jetzt auf 90mm getravelt .........80 war mir auch zu wenig


----------



## meikltschäcksn (29. Oktober 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Es sind doch max 1.4 bar vorgeschrieben?


ich meine natürlich 0.4-0.5 bar, sorry. bist du vom bikepalast salzburg?


----------



## Toastmx1 (29. Oktober 2014)

Ne , Arbeite für www.tcp-xpower.com

Kommst du leicht aus dem Raum sbg?


----------



## meikltschäcksn (2. November 2014)

na, komme nördlich vom chiemsee, am inn. kann mir ein fatboy-kollege hier sagen wie die kralle im carbon gabelschaft auszubauen ist? einfach rausreissen? oder anderer trick? ich will den schaft kürzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (2. November 2014)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> kann mir ein fatboy-kollege hier sagen wie die kralle im carbon gabelschaft auszubauen ist? einfach rausreissen? oder anderer trick? ich will den schaft kürzen...


Wenn du den Schaft kürzen willst, brauchst du die Kralle doch wieder. Warum sie nicht einfach etwas tiefer schlagen?

Edit: Danke @duke209 , wieder etwas gelernt! Expander anstatt Kralle.


----------



## Knusberflogge (2. November 2014)

So isses. Beim reinschlagen einfach eine olle Gewindeschraube eindrehen und anschließend auf den Schraubenkopf schlagen. Die Kralle kann dabei ruhig etwas tiefer als die entgültige Höhe des Gabelschaftes sein.


----------



## BigJohn (2. November 2014)

Ist da tatsächlich eine Kralle im Carbonschaft? In Fachkreisen wird sowas doch immer als Gift bezeichnet.


----------



## Knusberflogge (2. November 2014)

Kein Ahnung Jonas. Ich bin von meiner Lefty bzw. von den geänderten Gabelbrücken ( neuer Schaft ) ausgegangen. Bei ebend gemachtem Carbongabel-Bild sieht mir das aber auch nicht nach einer Kralle im eigentlichen Sinn aus.


----------



## BigJohn (2. November 2014)

ich tippe mal auf einen Expander. Da wäre einschlagen fatal.


----------



## duke209 (2. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> ich tippe mal auf einen Expander. Da wäre einschlagen fatal.



Richtig. Die kann nicht eingeschlagen werden, da die oben bündig auf dem Schaft aufliegt.


----------



## CaseOnline (2. November 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Richtig. Die kann nicht eingeschlagen werden, da die oben bündig auf dem Schaft aufliegt.


...also Inbus rein, Schraube lösen, damit sich der Kerl mal ganz locker macht. Nach oben rausziehen und dann den Schaft nach allen Regeln der Kunst kürzen. Bitte keinen Carbonstaub inhalieren...


----------



## duke209 (2. November 2014)

Heut auch etwas geschraubt. 
Ausgespeicht und mit Hope Fatsno neu eingespeicht. Finale Zentrierung morgen. 
2cm Spacer werden entfallen und zunächst ein 0,5er untergelegt. 
Ggf. fliegt der dann auch noch raus, da ich rein rechnerisch mit dem 120er Fat 2cm über meinem 301 mit 27,5er 160mm Mattoc liegen werde.


----------



## meikltschäcksn (2. November 2014)

es ist keine kralle wie ich sie kenne.


CaseOnline schrieb:


> ...also Inbus rein, Schraube lösen, damit sich der Kerl mal ganz locker macht. Nach oben rausziehen und dann den Schaft nach allen Regeln der Kunst kürzen. Bitte keinen Carbonstaub inhalieren...


die schraube kann man rausdrehen. sie spreizt da drin nichts. also das krallendings wird nicht locker dadurch. und in de schraube ist nur das gewinde für die sechskannt schraube "gegendruckdeckels".


----------



## CaseOnline (2. November 2014)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> es ist keine kralle wie ich sie kenne.
> 
> die schraube kann man rausdrehen. sie spreizt da drin nichts. also das krallendings wird nicht locker dadurch. und in de schraube ist nur das gewinde für die sechskannt schraube "gegendruckdeckels".


Hmmm... Ich passe, Sorry...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. November 2014)

Die Inbusschraube etwas lösen,den Inbusschlüssel stecken lassen und mit einem leichten Schlag mit dem Hammer auf den Schlüssel sollte sich der Einsatz lösen lassen!


----------



## duke209 (2. November 2014)

Here ya go...
Imbus etwas eingeschraubt lassen, kleiner Schlag mit Hammer, schon ist das Unterteil (im Inneren, das Gegenstück) spürbar locker.
Den Kopf dann mit Flachzange am Kragen packen und nach vorn rausziehen.


----------



## meikltschäcksn (2. November 2014)

ja danke euch! jetzt verstehe ich die spreizmechanik.


----------



## Sandro31 (4. November 2014)

Habe heute endlich den erlösenden Anruf bekommen!
Morgen hole ich den dicken Jungen


----------



## a3styler (4. November 2014)

Dann viel Spass damit... 

Auf den Anruf wart ich auch... aber das wird noch bissl dauern bei mir...


----------



## Sandro31 (4. November 2014)

Danke.
Ich habe aber auch schon am 24.07. bestellt .
Hat viel zulange gedauert!


----------



## duke209 (4. November 2014)

Done! 
Eins davon hat leider Staub auf dem Buckel .... Asche auf mein Haupt 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1731631]
	
[/URL]


----------



## F7 Uli (5. November 2014)

Bei mir rollt Fatbike Nr. 2 in den nächsten Tagen in Haus,,damit das Grüne nicht so alleine ist. Diesmal ein 2015er Expert. Umbau wird es auch wieder geben ,aber diesmal nicht mit Lefty sondern........ Black and Red. Teile sind Bestellt. Schauen wir mal .


----------



## Alex0303 (5. November 2014)

Bin jetzt schon gespannt wies ausschaun wird 

Viel Erfolg damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (5. November 2014)

Du bist verrückt Uli  . Ich freu mich auf Deinen Umbau!


----------



## F7 Uli (5. November 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Du bist verrückt Uli  . Ich freu mich auf Deinen Umbau!


Ja mein lieber knusberflogge das könnte schon gut sein . Aber so ist das halt. 
Der Fäääte Spezialized Virus steckt halt an. Werde von dem Umbau dann berichten.
Würde mich ja mal Freuen, dich am Brandenburger Tor und vielleicht noch einige andere aus dem Fäääten Forum in Berlin zu Treffen.


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Ja mein lieber knusberflogge das könnte schon gut sein . Aber so ist das halt.
> Der Fäääte Spezialized Virus steckt halt an. Werde von dem Umbau dann berichten.
> Würde mich ja mal Freuen, dich am Brandenburger Tor und vielleicht noch einige andere aus dem Fäääten Forum in Berlin zu Treffen.


Kannst dich ja mal an @titzy und @cubation wenden


----------



## cubation (5. November 2014)

@BigJohn wir sind erst gestern wieder zusammen gefahren. Uli und titzy auf den Fetten ich immer noch auf dem Schmalspurhobel. Nutze ja gegenüber den beiden auch mal meine anderen Räder. 


Thomas


----------



## F7 Uli (5. November 2014)

Stimmt  

He Jonas ,das mit Cubi und Titzy war gestern ne super N-8 ride  Runde . 


Gruß Uli


----------



## BigJohn (5. November 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Ich habe es deswegen hier gepostet da es noch was "spezielles" ist, aufgrund des Jungen Marktes


???
Auch ein junger Markt muss sich an die Regeln halten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (5. November 2014)

So jetzt bin ich auch einer von euch


----------



## Alex0303 (6. November 2014)

Sehr fesch! 

Hoff meins ist auch bald da


----------



## muschi (6. November 2014)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333702 Anhang anzeigen 333704 Anhang anzeigen 333705 Anhang anzeigen 333706 Anhang anzeigen 333702 So jetzt bin ich auch einer von euch


Sehr schön, was ist den das für ein Flaschenhalter?


----------



## Sandro31 (6. November 2014)

Der ist von Specialized


----------



## a3styler (6. November 2014)

Seehr cool....   

Viel Spass damit....   !!!   

Sind das 203/180er Scheiben...  ?


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. November 2014)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 333702 Anhang anzeigen 333704 Anhang anzeigen 333705 Anhang anzeigen 333706 Anhang anzeigen 333702 So jetzt bin ich auch einer von euch



Hast Du Dich in der Rahmengrösse verkauft? Der Sattel scheint mir doch sehr tief zu sein...


----------



## Sandro31 (6. November 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Seehr cool....
> 
> Viel Spass damit....   !!!
> 
> Sind das 203/180er Scheiben...  ?


Ja sind 203 und 180 Scheiben


----------



## Sandro31 (6. November 2014)

Robert-Ammersee schrieb:


> Hast Du Dich in der Rahmengrösse verkauft? Der Sattel scheint mir doch sehr tief zu sein...


Das ist schon ein S, ich bin leider nich der größte


----------



## Deleted 173968 (6. November 2014)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Das ist schon ein S, ich bin leider nich der größte



Innere Größe zählt!


----------



## Sandro31 (6. November 2014)

Das stimmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (6. November 2014)

heute war es soweit....   

ich hab mein Fatboy, oder eher den Karton, begutachtet...   !!!
ja gut, reingeschaut hab ich dann auch noch bissl...

mein Speci Händler hat mich gestern angerufen, dass ein Paket auf dem Weg ist...  ich dann heute schnell nach der Arbeit zu ihm und dann war es auch schon da...  

hätt ich nicht damit gerechnet dass es jetzt schon kommt...  nächste Woche kann ichs dann abholen...

Weihnachten ist dann also schon nächste Woche...


----------



## Fettydriver (7. November 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> heute war es soweit....
> .....ich dann heute schnell nach der Arbeit zu ihm und dann war es auch schon da...
> 
> hätt ich nicht damit gerechnet dass es jetzt schon kommt...  nächste Woche kann ichs dann abholen...


nächste Woche? ......das geht normalerweise schneller  .....fünf Minuten


----------



## max230409 (7. November 2014)

Hallo,

ich weis nicht ob das im Forum schon einmal besprochen wurde. konnte dazu jedenfalls nichts so richtig finden. Am HR passt der Lou auf der Originalfelge. Passt der Lou auch mit der Clown Shoe Felge am HR? Vorn fahre ich einen Bluto. Dort müsste eigentlich der Bud oder Lou auf der 100mm Felge passen. Vielleicht hat das schon jemand ausprobiert und kann mir eine kurze Info geben.  Danke euch.

VG max230409


----------



## a3styler (7. November 2014)

Cool...   das geht ja flott...   

Der ,Fahrradmechaniker meines Vertrauens, ist erst nächste Woche wieder im Laden...  

Ich wollt den Karton ja schon fast mitnehmen und das Fatboy selber zusammen bauen...  
Aber Bremsen entlüften und kürzen sollen dann doch sie machen...  dann noch Trigger, Schaltwerk, Kassette, ... 
Die kleinen Sachen mach ich dann selber...


----------



## Alex0303 (7. November 2014)

grad der erlösende Anruf vom Händler gekommen 
mein Fatboy ist da!!! Montag nach der Arbeit wirds abgeholt


----------



## F7 Uli (7. November 2014)

max230409 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich weis nicht ob das im Forum schon einmal besprochen wurde. konnte dazu jedenfalls nichts so richtig finden. Am HR passt der Lou auf der Originalfelge. Passt der Lou auch mit der Clown Shoe Felge am HR? Vorn fahre ich einen Bluto. Dort müsste eigentlich der Bud oder Lou auf der 100mm Felge passen. Vielleicht hat das schon jemand ausprobiert und kann mir eine kurze Info geben.  Danke euch.
> 
> VG max230409


Ich fahre den Lou mit Clown Shoe am Hinterrad  mit Hope Naben.Vorne den Bud mit der gleicher Felge und Lefty Nabe .


----------



## Sandro31 (7. November 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> grad der erlösende Anruf vom Händler gekommen
> mein Fatboy ist da!!! Montag nach der Arbeit wirds abgeholt


Sehr gut ! 
Ich habe heute nach der Arbeit noch ein gescheites Schaltwerk verbaut


----------



## Alex0303 (7. November 2014)

Die Zee kommt bei mir auch noch drauf.... das wars aber vorerst.. 
vielleicht wenn wieder bissl Geld da ist


----------



## a3styler (7. November 2014)

Super Schaltwerk...   

Bei mir hats nur zum X9 gereicht...   X0 hab ich aufm Enduro...  

Würd dann nur noch die Kassette tauschen, wenn schon so ein gutes Schaltwerk hast...  
Aber aufhören würds nie mitn verbessern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (7. November 2014)

Aja stimmt. Kassette und Kette liegen auch schon herum 
schon ganz vergessen ...

X0 hab ich auf dem Stumpi.. is aber schon ein älteres Modell 


Wenn dann wird noch ein X9 montiert.. aber gut ding will weile haben


----------



## Sandro31 (7. November 2014)

Ja alles nach und nach.
Wie wollen ja noch länger was zu schrauben haben 
Als nächstes werde ich auf Schlauchlos umbauen.


----------



## duke209 (8. November 2014)

Heute erste Ausfahrt mit Bluto....war nur Rekonvalenztour auf Flachlandtrails & Pisten (45km)......aber, leider geil!!!  Freu mich auf richtiges Gelände mit der Hacke.
Das Zusammenspiel Bluto & 4.6er ist herrlich. Cockpit ist effektiv im unbelasteten Zustand ca. 1cm über normal, da ich auf 2cm Spacer verzichtet hab. Sattel etwas nach vorn und neu ausgerichtet...los ging's.


----------



## Fatrat (10. November 2014)

Hi,

kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Durchmesser das Gabelrohr an der Stelle hat, wo der Vorbau sitzt, also unterhalb des Vorbaus?
48mm oder 60 mm?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## BigJohn (10. November 2014)

Das sind so gut wie immer 1 1/8". Das sollten etwa 28mm sein


----------



## Fatrat (10. November 2014)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort (Y)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (10. November 2014)

So isses, Jonas hat recht. Bin mit dem Messer drüber gehuscht, da sind´s genau 28,85mm  . Warum fragst Du? Spacer & Vorbauten werden ja, je nach entsprechendem Maß, einheitlich angeboten. Beim Fatboy sind das 1 1/8".



Fatrat schrieb:


> ..., also unterhalb des Vorbaus?
> 48mm oder 60 mm?



mmh? Falls Du den Rahmen außen meinst, also das Steuerrohr. Da sind es bei mir ( +/- mm Toleranz durch´s umlackieren ) oben 47mm und unten 58mm .


----------



## Fatrat (10. November 2014)

Danke Jungs, es geht um die Montage einer Bikejöring antenne 

https://www.woofshack.com/de/bikean...von-48mm-und-60mm-arctic-wolf-aw-ba-1500.html

Mein Fatboy kommt ja erst 15.12.  ich will aber alles andere schon breit haben, mein Hund leidet unter der Zwangspause


----------



## Alex0303 (10. November 2014)

Meins heut vom Händler geholt. ( LT eigentlich auch 15.12. ) 
Kurze Jungfernfahrt über Wiese und Feld. 
Das Stumpi bleibt erst mal im Keller


----------



## Fettydriver (10. November 2014)

Fatrat schrieb:


> Danke Jungs, es geht um die Montage einer Bikejöring antenne
> ......
> ...... mein Hund leidet unter der Zwangspause


Unter dem Vorbau sind zwei 10mm hohe Spacer verbaut mit einem Durchmesser von 35mm, diese Maße dürften passen für die Halterung der Bikeantenne. Die kannst Du mittig über die Spacer schrauben, denn auf der Bikeantenne sollten ja keine Zugkräfte entstehen.

Was hast Du denn für einen Hund? Wie viel wiegt der?


----------



## Fabeymer (10. November 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Was hast Du denn für einen Hund? Wie viel wiegt der?



Nicht zu vergessen die wichtigste aller Fragen: Passt der Lou auf 100mm Felgen durch die Hinterläufe? 

Außerdem: Wie verändert sich der Leckwinkel, wenn man eine Federgabel verbaut? Rock Shox Pluto, wenn man so will...


----------



## duke209 (10. November 2014)

Hab zu Testzwecken gestern mal einen 50mm Megaforce dem "Dünnen" fürs "Fette" entliehen. 
Dabei festgestellt, dass unabhängig von der besseren Länge für mich, der MF mit seiner 45mm Klemmung optisch viel besser - vor allem aus Sicht von oben - zum Fat passt. Vom Race Face Atlas oder vom Joystick finde ich keine Angaben zur Breite vorn. Ich kann jetzt nicht mehr weniger anschrauben, geht nicht 
Kennt jemand noch eine günstigere Alternative mit dieser Breite bzw. hat jemand einen Atlas zum messen?


----------



## Fettydriver (10. November 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Nicht zu vergessen die wichtigste aller Fragen: Passt der Lou auf 100mm Felgen durch die Hinterläufe?
> 
> Außerdem: Wie verändert sich der Leckwinkel, wenn man eine Federgabel verbaut? Rock Shox Pluto, wenn man so will...


Sorry, dass ich mir nun einmal mehr gestattet habe eine vom Thema abweichende Frage zu einem User zu stellen.

Aber dieser überschlaue dumme und oberlehrerhafte Sermon von einigen Usern hier im Forum ist nicht meine Gangart oder Umgangston.
Ich werde mich deshalb bis auf weiteres aus diesem Forum zurückziehen und wünsche allen alles Gute und weiterhin viel Freude mit euren Fatbikes.

Gute Zeit und Tschüs


----------



## Fabeymer (10. November 2014)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ich mir nun einmal mehr gestattet habe eine vom Thema abweichende Frage zu einem User zu stellen.
> 
> Aber dieser überschlaue dumme und oberlehrerhafte Sermon von einigen Usern hier im Forum ist nicht meine Gangart oder Umgangston.
> Ich werde mich deshalb bis auf weiteres aus diesem Forum zurückziehen und wünsche allen alles Gute und weiterhin viel Freude mit euren Fatbikes.
> ...




Ach komm, der Post war absolut nicht böse gemeint und ich dachte eigentlich, dass das auch ohne Smilies eindeutig erkennbar ist. Persönlich angegriffen _kann _sich davon eigentlich niemand fühlen, ich habe ja ganz bewusst *die *beiden Fragen für meinen Beitrag verwurstet, die hier quasi schon von jedem einmal gestellt wurden und die wohl auch künftig mit Abstand die meisten (Neu-)User interessieren werden.

Deine Frage nach dem Hund war ja auch keineswegs unpassend.

Davon abgesehen: Wo habe ich denn konkret einen "überschlauen dummen und oberlehrerhafte Sermon" an den Tag gelegt?


----------



## ndg (10. November 2014)

Tretlager nach 8 Monaten/1200km  Defekt .
Ein Freunnd den ich persönlich auf Fatbike angefixt habe hat seit 8 Monaten ein Specialized Fatboy , war eines der ersten .
Er ist seit dem ca 1000 - 1200 km gefahren  , so jeden Tag 5 km  Hund ausführen , also nix schlimmes .
Seit letzen Wochenende kackt und rumpelt das Tretlager .
Ist das  ein Einzelfall oder ist das jetzt Üblich das bei einem 2000,-€ -Radl  nach nicht nennenswerter Laufleistung  die KernTeile ausfallen ?
Er ist jetzt natürlich ziemlich angepist .

MfG. NdG


----------



## Toastmx1 (11. November 2014)

Kommt eigentlich immer auf Umwelteinflüsse drauf an.
Aber kann durchaus sein wenn er es nicht oft genug wartet....das lager kostet nicht die welt und da es ja eh ein ht ist hast du nur in der regel das Tretlager und die Kette inkl. Ritzel usw. zu wechseln also von dem her ist es Normal das ab 1000km Ersatzteile anfallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matwin22 (11. November 2014)

ndg schrieb:


> Tretlager nach 8 Monaten/1200km  Defekt .
> Ein Freunnd den ich persönlich auf Fatbike angefixt habe hat seit 8 Monaten ein Specialized Fatboy , war eines der ersten .
> Er ist seit dem ca 1000 - 1200 km gefahren  , so jeden Tag 5 km  Hund ausführen , also nix schlimmes .
> Seit letzen Wochenende kackt und rumpelt das Tretlager .
> ...


Meines ist in einem Jahr schon 2x getauscht. Ich wollte deshalb jetzt mal auf Race Face wechseln. Das passt aber wahrscheinlich nicht zur Orginalkurbel und die Race Face Kurbel war bis dato nicht verfügbar. Hab jetzt was Anderes gekauft da ist es eh egal. Bei Specialized sind halt 2000,- Euro Bikes die Baumarktgruppe, man bezahlt für den Namen. Die Bikes werden nur optisch gepimpt, die Technik kommt da oft nicht mit.


----------



## tgs (11. November 2014)

matwin22 schrieb:


> Meines ist in einem Jahr schon 2x getauscht. Ich wollte deshalb jetzt mal auf Race Face wechseln. Das passt aber wahrscheinlich nicht zur Orginalkurbel und die Race Face Kurbel war bis dato nicht verfügbar. Hab jetzt was Anderes gekauft da ist es eh egal. Bei Specialized sind halt 2000,- Euro Bikes die Baumarktgruppe, man bezahlt für den Namen. Die Bikes werden nur optisch gepimpt, die Technik kommt da oft nicht mit.




Ist ja schön, dass hier jeder mal ein bisschen was erzählen darf...  @Toastmx1 @ndg


----------



## ingmar (11. November 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Cool...   das geht ja flott...
> 
> Der ,Fahrradmechaniker meines Vertrauens, ist erst nächste Woche wieder im Laden...
> 
> ...


Sind die Dinger nicht schon fast fahrfertig vormontiert? Warte auch auf eins...

Viele Grüße 
Ingmar


----------



## a3styler (11. November 2014)

Ja...   sind sogut wie fertig zusammen gebaut... 
Nur Lenker, Pedale...  etc fehlen, damit es in die Verpackung passt... 

Bei mir wird noch Schaltwerk, Trigger, Kassette, Bremsen/Scheiben, ...  getauscht...  und weil mein Händler das montieren der Teile und einstellen gratis dazu macht hab ichs ihm dagelassen...


----------



## ndg (12. November 2014)

ndg schrieb:


> Tretlager nach 8 Monaten/1200km  Defekt .
> 
> 
> MfG. NdG



Ohu mann ! BeimZerlegen geseh´n das das Fatboy  PressFitLager hat .

5 x lager Wechseln dann is der Lagersitz im Tretlager-Gehäuse  und damit der Rahmen im Ar.....


Da bin ich froh das ich mein Fatty hab .



Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Kommt eigentlich immer auf Umwelteinflüsse drauf an.
> Aber kann durchaus sein wenn er es nicht oft genug wartet....das lager kostet nicht die welt und da es ja eh ein ht ist hast du nur in der regel das Tretlager und die Kette inkl. Ritzel usw. zu wechseln also von dem her ist es Normal das ab 1000km Ersatzteile anfallen



Und @Toastmx1

: Gekapselte Kugellager ! Was gibts da zu warten ?? 
Werksseitig alles furz-trocken zusammengesteckt .damit genug Platz für Wasser und Sand bleibt.

MfG. NdG


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2014)

ndg schrieb:


> .
> 5 x lager Wechseln dann is der Lagersitz im Tretlager-Gehäuse  und damit der Rahmen im Ar.....



Erklärst das bitte mal etwas genauer ?

Wenn man so einigen hier Glauben schenken darf, ist Pressfit ja die totale Fehlentwicklung.


----------



## Toastmx1 (12. November 2014)

ndg schrieb:


> Ohu mann ! BeimZerlegen geseh´n das das Fatboy  PressFitLager hat .
> 
> 5 x lager Wechseln dann is der Lagersitz im Tretlager-Gehäuse  und damit der Rahmen im Ar.....
> 
> ...



Also bei meinem ist kein platz für Wasser und Partikel....ist alles sauber abgeschmiert


----------



## muschi (12. November 2014)

ndg schrieb:


> Ohu mann ! BeimZerlegen geseh´n das das Fatboy  PressFitLager hat .
> 
> 5 x lager Wechseln dann is der Lagersitz im Tretlager-Gehäuse  und damit der Rahmen im Ar.....
> 
> ...



Bin ich froh das ich immer was zu lachen kriege bei dem ganzen Unsinn der ab und an verzapft wird.


----------



## zoomer (12. November 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Bin ich froh das ich immer was zu lachen kriege bei dem ganzen Unsinn der ab und an verzapft wird.




Musste mal gesagt werden und kann man mal so in den Raum werfen,
zu irgendeinem Beitrag passt es sicher.

Aber da hier doch allgemein noch grosse Unsicherheit und kein Konsens
zu Pressfit besteht, vielleicht könntest Du das bitte doch noch etwas näher
ausführen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## muschi (12. November 2014)

Gerne, Pf Lager sitzen in einer Kunststoffhülse, das ist die ,die man nach 2maligem Lagerwechsel wegwerfen kann.
Am Rahmen passiert da garnix mit den Lagersitzen, da der Rahmen nicht der Lagersitz ist, sondern die Passhülse.
Ja, auch ich wechsle häufiger meine Lager an Stahl, Carbon und Alurahmen, alles Pressfit.
Ja, manchmal knacken sie auch, wenn doof eingebaut, oder nicht abgeschmiert, oder nicht gewartet.
Natürlich ist ein GXP Lager einfacher ein und auszubauen, und es verschleißt nicht so schnell,
aber die Vorteile von Pressfitlagern in Bezug auf den Rahmenbau sind unbestritten.
Breitere Tretlagergehäuse bieten andere Möglichkeiten um kürzere Kettenstreben und Steifigkeiten zu generieren.
Die Probleme mit Pressfit sind in erster Linie mangelnde Wartung und unsachgemässer Einbau.
Und grundsätzlich gehören alle Lager zusätzlich abgeschmiert.

Meine Referenz sind 8000km Gelände incl Rennen im Jahr.


----------



## muschi (12. November 2014)

Ich vergaß zu erwähnen das ich dieses Jahr 2 Lagersätze getauscht habe.


----------



## zoomer (12. November 2014)

OK !

Aber gab's da nicht auch welche die direkt ohne Kunststoffhülsen eingepresst werden
oder war das nur BB30 ?

Ich hab Pressfit nur an einem Rad und damit keine Probleme.
Kann mir auch kaum Vorstellen was mit den Hülsen noch
Knacken könnte ?
(Bei mir wird sowieso erst mal alles zerlegt und grosszügig gefettet,
knarzen geht gar nicht. Hinterher kann man es immer noch wegwischen
falls dann doch was zum Lösen neigt  )
Allerdings sind die Belastungen für meine Räder auch äusserst
gering


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Die Probleme mit Pressfit sind in erster Linie mangelnde Wartung und unsachgemässer Einbau.



Na das nenn ich doch mal ne Aussage 

Irgendwie war mir das schon fast klar dass die ganzen Pressfit-Nörgler nicht wirklich wissen von was sie reden.

Aber ich werds ja sehn und meine eignen Erfahrungen machen wenn das Dude da ist.


----------



## muschi (12. November 2014)

Das mit den BB30 Lagern ist halt die Sache mit der Passgenauigkeit, das gleicht die Kunststoffpasshülse bei PF30 aus.
Und Fett ist nicht immer die beste Lösung.
Für Teile die festsitzen sollen aber nicht festfressen sollen, ist Montage-Paste eine gute Wahl.


----------



## a3styler (12. November 2014)

Wieviele Bikes werden mit Pressfit Lagern ausgestattet...   das sind einige, wenn man mal die Teilelisten durchschaut...  
Da denk ich nicht, dass das der totale Müll ist...  

Ich fahr ein Lapierre Enduro...   hab da schon paar Kilometer draufgeradlt, und hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme... 

Da müssten ja 50% der Bikes bis 3000,- scheiße vom Lager her sein...  das denk ich mal nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (12. November 2014)

Also, dann haben Pressfit definitiv immer Kunstoffhülsen.
(Was ich ziemlich OK für eine Lagerung finde)



malario schrieb:


> Und Fett ist nicht immer die beste Lösung.
> Für Teile die festsitzen sollen aber nicht festfressen sollen, ist Montage-Paste eine gute Wahl.



Die kommt (ausser Sattelstütze, Lenker und Vorbau) bei mir immer
erst wenn sich was löst.


----------



## accutrax (12. November 2014)

zoomer schrieb:


> Also, dann haben Pressfit definitiv immer Kunstoffhülsen.



es gibt auch pressfit lager ohne kunststoffhülsen von reset, hope, rotor..etc
die machen aber nur bei wirklich runden/gefrästen tretlagergehäusen sinn
die kunststoffhülsen gehen dafür auch bei grösseren toleranzen...

gruss accu


----------



## tgs (12. November 2014)

e13 hat Alu Hülsen bei den BB30 PF Lagern. Aber nach Rücksprache von vor ein paar Wochen haben sie mir erklärt, dass die Legierung der Lagerschalen weicher ist, als die des Rahmens. Somit bleibt bei sachgemäßem Aus- und Einbau auch bei mehrfachem Lagerschalenwechsel die Passung des Rahmens für das Innenlager erhalten.
Die ersten BB30 PF Innenlager von e13 für das FB waren etwas unterdimensioniert und somit nach recht kurzer Zeit defekt. Hinzu kommt, dass bei einer Lagerbreite von 100 mm höhere Hebelkräfte wirken, als bei gewöhnlichen MTB-Innenlagern. e13 hat aber reagiert und die Innenlager verbessert, bzw. verstärkt und besser abgedichtet. Mit den neuen Lagern fahre ich jetzt schon mehr KM als mit den zwei vorherigen zusammen. Es scheint, als würden die Modifikationen tatsächlich etwas bringen.
Was mir ausserdem an den e13 BB30 PF Innenlagern fürs FB gefällt, ist, dass die Lager sehr weit aussen positioniert sind und nur zwei Spacer auf der Kurbelwelle benötigt werden. Je weiter aussen die Lager, desto steifer der Antrieb.


----------



## Fabeymer (12. November 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> e13 hat aber reagiert und die Innenlager verbessert, bzw. verstärkt und besser abgedichtet. Mit den neuen Lagern fahre ich jetzt schon mehr KM als mit den zwei vorherigen zusammen. Es scheint, als würden die Modifikationen tatsächlich etwas bringen.



Gilt das mit den verbesserten Lagern auch für die 68/73mm BSA-Variante? Wenn ja, dann würde ich es nämlich nochmal wagen...sauschick ist die XC-Single Kurbel nämlich, nur leider sind die Lager immer sehr schnell über den Jordan gegangen und die Kurbel deswegen in die Teilekiste.


----------



## tgs (13. November 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Gilt das mit den verbesserten Lagern auch für die 68/73mm BSA-Variante?


Keine Ahnung! Schmales bikegezappel interessiert mich auch nicht (mehr). Frag e13 doch einfach selbst. Die sind sehr nett und auskunftsfreudig.


----------



## michi3 (13. November 2014)

malario schrieb:


> Natürlich ist ein GXP Lager einfacher ein und auszubauen, und es verschleißt nicht so schnell,
> *aber die Vorteile von Pressfitlagern in Bezug auf den Rahmenbau sind unbestritten.
> Breitere Tretlagergehäuse bieten andere Möglichkeiten um kürzere Kettenstreben und Streitigkeiten zu generieren.*
> Die Probleme mit Pressfit sind in erster Linie mangelnde Wartung und unsachgemässer Einbau.



Schreib bitte nicht so einen Käse, den jemand der mit der Materie nicht vertraut ist, glaubt dir das und erzählt es vielleicht noch weiter.


----------



## muschi (13. November 2014)

das ist kein Käse @michi3, ausser der Quatsch den die Worterkennung draus gemacht hat.


----------



## Fabeymer (13. November 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung! Schmales bikegezappel interessiert mich auch nicht (mehr). Frag e13 doch einfach selbst. Die sind sehr nett und auskunftsfreudig.



Schmal trifft es nicht ganz, geht um meine Krampe.


----------



## Sandro31 (13. November 2014)

Heute sind die neuen Reifen gekommen 
Ich habe zwei  GC in neuwertigen Zustand abzugeben...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (13. November 2014)

Sieht sowas von geil aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (13. November 2014)

Danke.
Jetzt ist es wirklich ein Fat Boy


----------



## Der Kokopelli (14. November 2014)

Sehr gut, Lou Lou auf 90mm... 
Hast Du mal über den Syntace Flatforce-Vorbau nachgedacht?


----------



## meikltschäcksn (14. November 2014)

hallo, ist der fatboy fahrer aus gars am inn auch hier? ich bin immer am spuren lesen. war defintiv ein ground control...


----------



## Sandro31 (14. November 2014)

Ich bin mit meinem Vorbau sehr zufrieden...
Morgen werde ich mal versuchen auf Schlauchlos umzurüsten.


----------



## ndg (14. November 2014)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> hallo, ist der fatboy fahrer aus gars am inn auch hier? ich bin immer am spuren lesen. war defintiv ein ground control...


Nein der ist hir nicht im Forum . 
Das ist ein  Freund von mir der hir nicht im Forum angemeldet ist .wenn du einen Kontakt willst schick mir eine PM mit deinem Kontakt , ich gebs dann weiter . 

MfG. NdG


----------



## Toastmx1 (15. November 2014)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Vorbau sehr zufrieden...
> Morgen werde ich mal versuchen auf Schlauchlos umzurüsten.


Kannst du eine kleine Fotomontage machen bezüglich felge dich zu bekommen usw.

gruß


----------



## Sandro31 (15. November 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Kannst du eine kleine Fotomontage machen bezüglich felge dich zu bekommen usw.
> 
> gruß


Das ist zu spät 
Die Räder sind schon Schlauchlos.
Ist aber nicht schwer gewesen, habe se auch das erste mal gemacht!
Die Reifen sind jetzt noch breiter
Viel mehr geht nicht mehr in den Rahmen...


----------



## zoomer (15. November 2014)

Sieht echt klasse aus, wie frisch aus dem Ei gepellt.

Das Orange ist richtig appetitlich,
wenn sie sich nur das Dekor hätten verkneifen können, wär's auch was für mich


----------



## BigJohn (15. November 2014)

Also das Dekor ist hier wirklich dezent geraten, da kann man sich nicht beklagen. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne fährst du sogar ein Cube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppi01 (15. November 2014)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 335947 Anhang anzeigen 335948 Anhang anzeigen 335949 Anhang anzeigen 335950 Anhang anzeigen 335951
> Das ist zu spät
> Die Räder sind schon Schlauchlos.
> Ist aber nicht schwer gewesen, habe se auch das erste mal gemacht!
> ...



Verrätst du auch wie du die Umrüstung gemacht hast (welches tubeless-Tape, etc.).

Ich wollte meines auch umrüsten.


----------



## zoomer (15. November 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne fährst du sogar ein Cube.



Das stimmt !
Aber da hat sich's inzwischen ganz schön ausdekoriert :

Cube Werbetafel


----------



## Alex0303 (15. November 2014)

Schaut in orange schon fein aus.
deins wirkt ja i  Vergleich zu meinem fast klinisch rein... 
hab bei meinem grad 10 Minuten lang den eingetrockneten Dreck von gestern runtergeschrubbt 

Oder ist es wegen dem Umbau geputzt worden?
Ja auch egal... ist einfach saugeil und ein echter Hingucker in der Farbe


----------



## Sandro31 (15. November 2014)

Steppi01 schrieb:


> Verrätst du auch wie du die Umrüstung gemacht hast (welches tubeless-Tape, etc.).
> 
> Ich wollte meines auch umrüsten.


Ich habe die Felge mit Bundeswehr Panzertape angeklebt.
Denn Reifen drauf,mit nen Kompressor Luft rein.
Das Ventil raus und No tubeless Milch rein.
Ventiel wieder rein und Luft drauf.
Die Felge gut schütteln und in alle Richtungen bewegen.
Die Reifenseiten habe ich noch mit Spülmittelwasser eingepinselt.
Nach einer Zeit war es dann dicht


----------



## Sandro31 (15. November 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Schaut in orange schon fein aus.
> deins wirkt ja i  Vergleich zu meinem fast klinisch rein...
> hab bei meinem grad 10 Minuten lang den eingetrockneten Dreck von gestern runtergeschrubbt
> 
> ...


Hatte es vorher geputzt


----------



## Toastmx1 (15. November 2014)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Felge mit Bundeswehr Panzertape angeklebt.
> Denn Reifen drauf,mit nen Kompressor Luft rein.
> Das Ventil raus und No tubeless Milch rein.
> Ventiel wieder rein und Luft drauf.
> ...



Wieviel Milch hast du rein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (15. November 2014)

Ich 


Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Wieviel Milch hast du rein?


150ml


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. November 2014)

Pro Rreifen?


----------



## Steppi01 (15. November 2014)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich habe die Felge mit Bundeswehr Panzertape angeklebt.
> Denn Reifen drauf,mit nen Kompressor Luft rein.
> Das Ventil raus und No tubeless Milch rein.
> Ventiel wieder rein und Luft drauf.
> ...



Danke!

ich werde euch wohl in den nächsten Tagen mit weiteren Fragen zum Fatboy nerven...


----------



## Sandro31 (15. November 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Pro Rreifen?


Ja,pro Reifen


----------



## F7 Uli (16. November 2014)

So ,mein neues bastel 2015er Fatboy soeben mal begutachtet. Die Ausstattung ist ja nicht besser geworden als die von 2014er . Schauen wir mal, was mir einfällt und noch machbar ist, wenn den diesmal 

 ohne Lefty.


----------



## F7 Uli (16. November 2014)

Wochenend Ausflug im Rheinland bei Bonn


----------



## Knusberflogge (16. November 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> So ,mein neues bastel 2015er Fatboy soeben mal begutachtet....



Mensch Uli, hast Du es etwa schon  ?


----------



## duke209 (16. November 2014)

Uli, zwei Fragen:
Wozu brauch man ein Zweites "fast" identisches Fat, bzw. was hast du damit vor?
Wieviel höher ist dein Lefty-Fatboy vorn gekommen gegenüber Serie?

Ich war am Freitag im Harz kurbeln. Hatte nen 50er Megaforce montiert. An richtig steilen Rampen mit Steinkanten und Wurzeln, an denen man das VR lupft, kam ich öfters ins trudeln. Sprich das VR wurde mit der 120er Bluto pflüge. Permanent auf der Sattelspitze ist auch nicht nett  . Ich werd wohl den 50er MF drehen und den Gedanken an einen 40er verwerfen. Von der Geo her wäre aus meiner Sicht, wenn man viel steil klettert, die 100er die besserer Wahl.
Werd mal sehn die nächsten Wochen, vielleicht bringt's ja schon die Drehung mit 6 Grad minus.


----------



## F7 Uli (16. November 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Uli, zwei Fragen:
> Wozu brauch man ein Zweites "fast" identisches Fat, bzw. was hast du damit vor?
> Wieviel höher ist dein Lefty-Fatboy vorn gekommen gegenüber Serie?
> 
> ...


Die Lefty ist mit der PBR Kartusche auf 90mm getrimmt. Höher dürfte sie nicht bauen denn das wäre es für mich zu hoch. Aber das ist halt von Fahrer zu Fahrer unterschiedlich ).


----------



## F7 Uli (17. November 2014)

Der erste Bauabschnitt ist schnell gemacht ,vor allem die Handmade in Taiwan Aufkleber mußten gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## corra (17. November 2014)

was tust du ?!?!?!?


----------



## honkori (17. November 2014)

corra schrieb:


> was tust du ?!?!?!?



Hehe...er ist doch noch human, Knusberflogge hat seins erst nakig gemacht und dann auch noch neu lakiert. 


ciiaooo


----------



## Toastmx1 (17. November 2014)

honkori schrieb:


> Hehe...er ist doch noch human, Knusberflogge hat seins erst nakig gemacht und dann auch noch neu lakiert.
> 
> 
> ciiaooo


magst tauschen gegen den grünen?


----------



## gotti (17. November 2014)

Habe heute den XD Freilauf (für XX1) für die Specialized HR Nabe vom FatBoy bekommen.
Hat schon jemand den Umbau gemacht bzw. gibt es eine Anleitung?


----------



## Knusberflogge (17. November 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Der erste Bauabschnitt ist schnell gemacht ,...




Uli, Du bist echt verrückt. Aber ich versteh Dich schon irgendwie. Also bitte zügig weitermachen  !


----------



## vercetti07 (17. November 2014)

Habe mal eine Frage an die Spezi Fatboy Fahrer, lohnt denn der Aufpreis vom Fatboy zum Fatboy Expert? Konnte irgendwie bis auf Schaltung und Bremse keine Unterschiede feststellen...Weiß nicht ob dies in allem einen Aufpreis von 500€ rechtfertigt :-(...


----------



## CaseOnline (17. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Habe mal eine Frage an die Spezi Fatboy Fahrer, lohnt denn der Aufpreis vom Fatboy zum Fatboy Expert? Konnte irgendwie bis auf Schaltung und Bremse keine Unterschiede feststellen...Weiß nicht ob dies in allem einen Aufpreis von 500€ rechtfertigt :-(...


Also für *mich* nicht. Hab aber mittlerweile sowieso fast alles getauscht. Warte mal, original ist noch das Vorderrad komplett sowie Rahmen, Gabel und Steuer- sowie Tretlager. 

Edit: Will damit auf keinen Fall sagen, dass Du am einfachen Modell was tauschen musst! Abgesehen vom Vorderreifen, der muss...


----------



## duke209 (17. November 2014)

...und selbst mit dem kann man fahren  Da seh ich eher sofortigen Handlungsbedarf bei den Pedalen am Einstiegsmodell. Die Bennies am Expert sind klasse. 

Aber wie CaseOnline schon schrieb, überleg dir wo deine Prioritäten liegen, was du fährst und was du erwartest. 
Ich hab z.B. am Expert auch die Bremsen getauscht, da die Deore mir nicht reichten. Die Gripshift geht erst recht nicht mit den Deore-Bremshebeln (mit Tektro keine Ahnung). 
Die Kurbelgarnitur ist auch etwas hochwertiger am Expert.


----------



## vercetti07 (17. November 2014)

OK, danke erstmal für die Tips. Denke Bremse wird früher oder später eh weichen, da ich mir fürs Fully eine neue zulegen werde. Kurbel habe ich noch eine 2fach XT im Keller, denke aber eher das die nicht passen wird! Weiteres Problem ist das momentan eh nur das Expert zu bekommen ist :-(...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (17. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> OK, danke erstmal für die Tips. Denke Bremse wird früher oder später eh weichen, da ich mir fürs Fully eine neue zulegen werde. Kurbel habe ich noch eine 2fach XT im Keller, denke aber eher das die nicht passen wird! Weiteres Problem ist das momentan eh nur das Expert zu bekommen ist :-(...


Das beste Fatbike ist das.........welches man auch kaufen kann.


----------



## a3styler (18. November 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Das beste Fatbike ist das.........welches man auch kaufen kann.



Das stimmt leider zurzeit...   

Ich hab auch eine Weile überlegt ob ich das ,normale, oder das Expert nehmen sollte...  
Das einzige was mich am Expert gereizt hätte, wär die Ethirteen Kurbel und das X0 Schaltwerk...  

Aber optisch ist das orange schon richtig gut....   deswegen ists dann das geworden.


----------



## vercetti07 (18. November 2014)

Hat jemand nen Tip wo ich noch eines in Grösse L her bekomme?


----------



## Toastmx1 (18. November 2014)

könnte dir eines bestellen


----------



## matwin22 (18. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tip wo ich noch eines in Grösse L her bekomme?


 Hab ich gerade gesehen: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/487903-specialized-fatboy-expert


----------



## Wbs_70 (18. November 2014)

hi, kurze Frage,
kann mir Jemand die Axle to Crown Einbauhöhe der Speci Carbon Fatbikegabel nennen?

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## matwin22 (18. November 2014)

Müsste ich mal messen. Wenn es um die Bluto geht, nimm die 80 mm Höhe, alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht nicht sinnvoll. Mit 100 mm verliert das Rad vollkommen seinen Charakter und fährt eher in Richtung Beachcruiser. Schon die 80er ist grenzwertig.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. November 2014)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> hi, kurze Frage,
> kann mir Jemand die Axle to Crown Einbauhöhe der Speci Carbon Fatbikegabel nennen?
> 
> danke



Genau wie bei On One 470mm.


----------



## Wbs_70 (18. November 2014)

danke flowinflo


----------



## vercetti07 (18. November 2014)

W


Toastmx1 schrieb:


> könnte dir eines bestellen




Wie kommen wir in kontakt?


----------



## duke209 (18. November 2014)

matwin22 schrieb:


> Müsste ich mal messen. Wenn es um die Bluto geht, nimm die 80 mm Höhe, alles andere ist aus meiner Sicht nicht sinnvoll. Mit 100 mm verliert das Rad vollkommen seinen Charakter und fährt eher in Richtung Beachcruiser. Schon die 80er ist grenzwertig.



Grenzwertig? Wie kommst du den darauf? Sorry, aber das Wort "Blödsinn" nehm ich jetzt mal nicht in den Mund. 
Bei gleicher Anzahl von Spacern & Vorbau liegt die Cockpithöhe bei Verwendung einer 80mm Bluto mit Sag und an Stufen unter dem Niveau der Starrgabel. Werte hab ich einige Seiten weite vorn schon gepostet.
Ich hab ne 120mm drin, dafür die 2cm Serienspacer rausgelassen und das Cockpit lag schlussendlich keine 2cm höher als vorher. Was soll sich da der Charakter des Bikes in Richtung Beachcruiser verändern, wenn manch einer sogar zusätzlich nen Lenker mit mehr Rise verbaut??

Einzig, und das hab ich weiter oben geschrieben, hab ich bei Reduzierung des Vorbaus auf 50mm an richtig steilen Rampen ein leichteres VR festgestellt (was ein Enduro an dieser Stelle auch hätte). Mit gedrehtem Vorbau wird sich das aber auch etwas ändern. Der Vorteil an anderen Stellen überwiegt jedoch dieses.

Die Überlegung 100mm oder 120mm hatte ich auch, ist individuell zu entscheiden, das Bike wird jedoch bei keiner Wahl schlechter, was ich aber aus deinem Post interpretiere.

Ein Trek Farley 8 ist nett, bezweifele aber das es besser ist.....wenns darum geht.


----------



## Girl (18. November 2014)

Du änderst aber den Lenkwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe.


----------



## duke209 (18. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Hat jemand nen Tip wo ich noch eines in Grösse L her bekomme?



Ruf in den Speci Concept Stores (z.B. Hamburg) an und frag nach. Nicht alles findet sich im Netz.


----------



## duke209 (18. November 2014)

Girl schrieb:


> Du änderst aber den Lenkwinkel und die Tretlagerhöhe.



Lenkwinkel nur zum Guten. Tretlagerhöhe konnte ich nix negatives feststellen.
Sitzwinkel wird auch flacher, Sattel etwas nach vorn, fertig. 
100mm wird im Schnitt die beste Wahl sein und das Bike nur positiv Punkten.


----------



## Girl (18. November 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel nur zum Guten. Tretlagerhöhe konnte ich nix negatives feststellen.
> Sitzwinkel wird auch flacher, Sattel etwas nach vorn, fertig.
> 100mm wird im Schnitt die beste Wahl sein und das Bike nur positiv Punkten.



 glaube ich 

Ich bin bei sowas auch nicht soooo feinfühlig wie andere, es soll aber Menschen geben die das Gras wachsen hören


----------



## matwin22 (18. November 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Grenzwertig? Wie kommst du den darauf? Sorry, aber das Wort "Blödsinn" nehm ich jetzt mal nicht in den Mund.
> Die Überlegung 100mm oder 120mm hatte ich auch, ist individuell zu entscheiden, das Bike wird jedoch bei keiner Wahl schlechter, was ich aber aus deinem Post interpretiere.
> 
> Ein Trek Farley 8 ist nett, bezweifele aber das es besser ist.....wenns darum geht.



Ich habe eine 80 mm Bluto verbaut und am WE mal die 100 mm Gabel vom Farley  eingebaut da ich sowieso gerade die Bremsen und das untere Lager gegen ein CaneCreek getauscht habe. Hat mir persönlich überhaupt nicht mehr gefallen. Schon bei der 80er habe ich über Rückbau nachgedacht. Aber ist ja immer wie man es mag. Ich liebe das Fatboy wegen dem direkten Handling und das ist bei der 80er schon gefühlt schlechter und bei der 100er war es noch schlechter. Aber wie gesagt alles Geschmackssache, ich möchte hier keinem auf den Schlips treten der das toll findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (18. November 2014)

matwin22 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 80 mm Bluto verbaut und am WE mal die 100 mm Gabel vom Farley  eingebaut da ich sowieso gerade die Bremsen und das untere Lager gegen ein CaneCreek getauscht habe. Hat mir persönlich überhaupt nicht mehr gefallen. Schon bei der 80er habe ich über Rückbau nachgedacht. Aber ist ja immer wie man es mag. Ich liebe das Fatboy wegen dem direkten Handling und das ist bei der 80er schon gefühlt schlechter und bei der 100er war es noch schlechter. Aber wie gesagt alles Geschmackssache, ich möchte hier keinem auf den Schlips treten der das toll findet.



ich kann das schon nachvollziehen, 
bin bei meinem Fatty auch mit der 100er Gabel angefangen, 
dann auf 90 runter und jetzt fahr ich 80mm.
Mit den 100mm kam ich die Rampe an meinem Hausberg nicht mehr hoch, 
das Vorderrad hatte kaum noch Bodenkontakt, mit 90mm wurde das schon besser 
und ich wollte es auch erst so lassen, so als Kompromiss zwischen up + DH.
habe aber jetzt mehrmals die Airshäfte getauscht und Probefahrten gemacht,
mit dem Ergebniss das 80mm in allen Belangen für mich am besten fährt,
wendiger  in Spitzkehren und meine Hausrampen komme ich auch wieder hoch !

Ich hatte übrigens immer die gleiche Cockpithöhe wie mit der Starrgabel eingestellt.


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. November 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Grenzwertig? Wie kommst du den darauf? Sorry, aber das Wort "Blödsinn" nehm ich jetzt mal nicht in den Mund.



Also wenn mann jemand anderem schon so nonchalant "Blödsinn" implizit unterstellt, dann sollte man die eigene Argumentation nicht auf so tönerne Füße stellen. Du wischst im Folgenden sämtliche Rahmenbauüberlegungen in einem vom Tisch...



duke209 schrieb:


> Lenkwinkel nur zum Guten. Tretlagerhöhe konnte ich nix negatives feststellen.
> Sitzwinkel wird auch flacher, Sattel etwas nach vorn, fertig.
> 100mm wird im Schnitt die beste Wahl sein und das Bike nur positiv Punkten.



Außer, dass der Lenkwinkel flacher (moderner) wird, ändert sich mit einer 120er Bluto sicher nichts "zum Guten".
2cm Höhe an der Front sorgen für 1° Winkeländerung.
Auch nimmt die effektive OR-Länge ab.

Bei ordentlichen Rampen merkt man die daraus resultierende Gewichtsverlagerung nach hinten immens.


----------



## duke209 (18. November 2014)

....es bezog sich ansich auf "80mm - grenzwertig" mit sichtbar Ironie!!!

Und ich find schon, dass ein flacherer Lenkwinkel, der mehr Laufruhe bergab mit sich bringt, auch beim Fat nichts negatives ist. Zumindest empfinde ich dies nicht so. 2cm mehr Federweg ebenso. Das es bergauf (Sitzwinkel, Gewichtsverlagerung) schwieriger wurde, hab ich zugegeben. Wenn's sich mit -6 Grad Vorbau nicht spürbar bessert, probier ich 100mm. So wie sich das Bike jedoch jetzt abgesehen der richtig steilen Rampen anfühlt, wird's nicht unter 100mm gehen. 

Ich persönlich nehm etwas weniger Handling - was ich nicht fühle - in Kauf, als mit einer 80mm an einer Stufe, wo die Hacke sich absenkt, Überschlagsgefühle zu bekommen. Aber jeder wie er es mag....


----------



## FlowinFlo (18. November 2014)

Dass es dir taugt, habe ich nicht bestreiten wollen.
Es klang weiter oben nur so, als ob es keine große Sache wäre, in den gleichen Rahmen eine 80er oder 120er Bluto zu stecken, ohne dass sich signifikant etwas ändern würde.


----------



## duke209 (18. November 2014)

...passt schon 

@ criscross - wo hast du deine Air Shafts geordert? Find adhoc keine deutschen Anbieter.


----------



## criscross (18. November 2014)

du willst deine doch wohl nicht tieferlegen ? 

den 90er von Gabelprofi.de
den 80er von http://webshop.kalnai.at/
bei den Ösis kostet der allerdings nen 10er mehr


----------



## duke209 (18. November 2014)

Danke, Gabelprofi eben auch gefunden. 
Wie geschrieben...erst Test mit Vorbau, dann ggf. Air Shaft. Aber du hast doch den 100mm übrig oder??


----------



## Knusberflogge (19. November 2014)

Eben bei den TransAlp Jungs entdeckt, die Fatboys 20 & 24 von Specialized:

http://www.fatbike-transalp.de/specialized-fatboy-24-und-fatboy-20/

Theoretisch könnte ich nun hinten einen 24er GC fahren und hab die "2003-Downhill-Gedächtnis-Optik" . Meiner Meinung nach sehr fein! Der 4.0er Reifen in 20" wirkt entsprechend der Proportionen wie ein 5.4 in 26" ...


----------



## FlowinFlo (19. November 2014)

Wurde da eine Pressesprerre missachtet oder wieso funktioniert der Link nicht mehr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (19. November 2014)

Sorry Flo, war grad noch drauf, doch nun gehts bei mir auch nicht mehr  .

EDIT sagt, dass es nun wieder lesbar ist...


----------



## honkori (19. November 2014)

Cooles Video und gleich noch ein -> "*VERDAMMT*, wann werd ich endlich Opa"...hintendran ??!!!


----------



## duke209 (19. November 2014)

Ich hab hier nen nagelneues Kania Twenty auf den Weihnachtsmann wartend stehen.....ich dreh durch, mein Kleiner steht aufs Fat. Hoffentlich ist der Preis unverschämt, sonst.....


----------



## duke209 (20. November 2014)

Um das Thema Kids abzurunden/abzuhacken:

http://cyclingmagazine.ca/sections/...-24-and-fatboy-20-fat-bikes-for-small-riders/

Bedenkt man, dass nach aktueller Umrechnung ein Expert 26" ca. 200€ weniger in Canada kostet,
wird man beim 20" und 24" bei echten 1.000€ liegen (sofern der dt. Markt bedient wird). 

Schöne Farben, aber ich bin raus


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2014)

Ich weigere mich, mir das "Thema Kids" abhacken zu lassen!


----------



## Sandro31 (20. November 2014)

Hallo...
Ich will demnächst auf einen Sram X0 Umwerfer aufrüsten.
Weiß jemand was für einen Typ ich da nehmen muss?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2014)

Wie meinst du das? Von 1fach auf 2fach?


----------



## Sandro31 (20. November 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das? Von 1fach auf 2fach?


Ich habe den originalen x7 2fach und möchte x0 2fach


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2014)

Da würde sich bezüglich der Schaltpräzision absolut nichts ändern, egal welches Kürzel da auf dem Umwerfer steht.
Umwerfer machen einen sehr simplen Job.


----------



## Sandro31 (20. November 2014)

Ok,dank dir.


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. November 2014)

Am Umwerfer habe ich auch keinen Unterschied gemerkt , ganz anders finde ich es bei den Schalthebeln , da ist die Schaltpräzision von einer X7 zu einer X0 schon beträchtlich.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2014)

Hast du Schaltprobleme oder war deine Überlegung nur zur Sicherheit?

Stimme dir zu, Jürgen. Die Trigger machen da den wichtigeren Part aus.


----------



## Toastmx1 (20. November 2014)

In 2 wochen bekomme ich mehr infos zu den Kinder Fatbikes direkt von Specialized


----------



## duke209 (20. November 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> In 2 wochen bekomme ich mehr infos zu den Kinder Fatbikes direkt von Specialized



Na dann berichte mal. 
Ein Riesen ist schon fettig für ein Kinderbike, was vielleicht keine 2 Jahre gefahren wird (20"). (Wiederverkauf und egal ob man's sich leisten kann hin oder her)
Meiner wird sich über sein sub 8kg Bike zu Weihnachten in Wunschfarbe freuen, beim 24" später dann vielleicht ein Fat für längere Zeit. 

(BTW: falls jemand im Frühjahr ein schwarzes 16" Hotrock sucht....)


----------



## F7 Uli (20. November 2014)

criscross und girl ich habe nun die 80er Bluto eingebaut  und find das die 80 eine gute Geo Figur macht . Der Rohbau ist soweit fertig. Warte nun auf das Schwarz Rote Werk des Frankfurters Laufrandbauers Sören Speer


----------



## Sandro31 (20. November 2014)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Hast du Schaltprobleme oder war deine Überlegung nur zur Sicherheit?
> 
> Stimme dir zu, Jürgen. Die Trigger machen da den wichtigeren Part aus.


Ich wollte einfach nur vorne und hinten X0 haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (20. November 2014)

Halt der Rohbau, Leitungsverlegung und Kürzen kommt dann im 2.Akt


----------



## criscross (20. November 2014)

mal ne Frage an die Fatboy fahrer:  passt ein 29+ Laufrad in den Hinterbau ? 
Durchmesser vom 29+ Laufrad ist ca.770mm

Danke


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. November 2014)

Da ich "Matrix" schon kenne, hatte ich kurz Zeit für eine Messung. Der absolute Durchmesser mit GC ist ca. 745mm. Von der Achse aus gemessen haben bei den engsten Stellen ( Sattelrohr und Sitzstrebenverbindung ) Platz für 40cm Radius, also 800mm Außendurchmesser bei meinem XL Rahmen.


----------



## criscross (20. November 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Da ich "Matrix" schon kenne, hatte ich kurz Zeit für eine Messung. Der absolute Durchmesser mit GC ist ca. 745mm. Von der Achse aus gemessen haben bei den engsten Stellen ( Sattelrohr und Sitzstrebenverbindung ) Platz für 40cm Radius, also 800mm Außendurchmesser bei meinem XL Rahmen.



dann könnts ja passen 
Danke


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. November 2014)

...gerne!



F7 Uli schrieb:


> Halt der Rohbau, Leitungsverlegung und Kürzen kommt dann im 2.Akt



Na das ist mal ein sportliches Tempo, geht ja schnell.


----------



## FlowinFlo (20. November 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Halt der Rohbau, Leitungsverlegung und Kürzen kommt dann im 2.Akt  Anhang anzeigen 337338





Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Da ich "Matrix" schon kenne, hatte ich kurz Zeit für eine Messung.



Und Uli fragt sich die ganze Zeit: "Warum habe ich nicht die blauen Griffe genommen?"


----------



## vercetti07 (20. November 2014)

noch ne andere Frage braucht es denn unbedingt eine Federgabel an der Front?


----------



## Sandro31 (20. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> noch ne andere Frage braucht es denn unbedingt eine Federgabel an der Front?


Ich finde die Carbongabel schöner und sie ist auch viel leichter!
Werde versuchen ohne Federgabel auszukommen , habe ja noch mein SX- Trail 2 ...


----------



## matwin22 (21. November 2014)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Carbongabel schöner und sie ist auch viel leichter!
> Werde versuchen ohne Federgabel auszukommen , habe ja noch mein SX- Trail 2 ...



Wenn man 4.6er oder sogar 4.8er Reifen fährt ist der Unterschied mit oder ohne Federgabel nicht so dramatisch, im leichten Gelände nahezu nicht spürbar. Interessant wird es nur wenn man irgendwo runterfährt mit vielen kleinen Schlägen hintereinander, z.B. eine längere Treppe oder halt entsprechende Abfahrt, da fängt das Vorderrad ohne Gabel an zu springen.
Schade finde ich allerdings die fehlende Steckachse an der Carbongabel. Ich verstehe auch nicht warum Specialized uns jahrelang erzählt wie wichtig Steckachsen, möglicht vorn und hinten an jedem CC Bike sind und dann ein Fatbike mit 3 Kilo Radgewicht mit Schnellspanner auf den Markt wirft. Da sind Canyon und Trek etwas weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (21. November 2014)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Carbongabel schöner und sie ist auch viel leichter!
> Werde versuchen ohne Federgabel auszukommen , habe ja noch mein SX- Trail 2 ...




 Gut sieht sie ja aus ,leicht ist sie auch und gut verarbeitet. Wenn man gerne in der Stadt fährt und auf flachen Waldwegen ist das eine top Gabel und erste Wahl . Habe diese neue Gabel durch meinen Umbau auf Bluto übrig und abzugeben.


----------



## CaseOnline (21. November 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> ...Wenn man gerne in der Stadt fährt und auf flachen Waldwegen ist das eine top Gabel und erste Wahl....



Ich fahre nie in der Stadt, und ganz wenig auf flachen Wegen. Die Gabel ist auch im verblockten Terrain top.


----------



## F7 Uli (21. November 2014)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Ich fahre nie in der Stadt, und ganz wenig auf flachen Wegen. Die Gabel ist auch im verblockten Terrain top.


Stimme dir ein wenig zu, ist ja auch Geschmacksache und jedem seinem Empfinden vorbehalten .


----------



## Sandro31 (21. November 2014)

Hallo...
Ich will demnächst die Kasette , Kette und vorderen Kettenblätter tauschen.
Schaltern habe ich Sram X0.
Hat jemand ne Empfehlung?


----------



## Alex0303 (21. November 2014)

ich hab die PG-1050 Kassette und die PC 1051 Kette - beides Sram
kettenblätter wurden bei mir noch nicht getauscht. wird eventuell mal gegen was buntes ersetzt.


----------



## Sandro31 (21. November 2014)

Ich überlege ob ich die PG-1070 und dazu PC 1091R Kette nehme...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (21. November 2014)

Ich hab die PG-1070 Kassette, und da die orig. KMC Kette verbaut... 

Andere Kettenblätter würden mir auch gefallen...  welche passen da... RaceFace wär cool...


----------



## Alex0303 (21. November 2014)

@Sandro31  machst auch nix falsch 

wegen Kettenblättern hab ich noch nicht geschaut. wird dann gemacht, wenn die fällig werden.
sonst darf ich wahrscheinlich bald im Keller beim Bike schlafen und nicht mehr neben der Freundin


----------



## duke209 (21. November 2014)

Die Frage "Federgabel ja/nein" lässt sich nicht einheitlich klären, ähnlich der Fragen "Leichtbau ja/nein" oder "Hardtail/Fully" oder "140mm oder 160mm".......und so weiter.

Ich war/bin begeistert vom Fatboy (ohne Vergleiche zu haben, mir passts) und hab die ersten Monate starr genossen. Wieder back to the roots, neues altes Fahrgefühl in Verbindung mit den Vorteilen des Fat, fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller, immer auf der Suche nach ner sauberen Line 

Mir machte/machst soviel Spaß, dass ich damit auch die steinige Singletrails (S1/S2) begonnen hab zu fahren, für die ich eigentlich mein Enduro weiternutzen wollte. Nur leider gehen solche ruppigen Trails schon ordentlich auf die Hände und ins Kreuz, wenn man es ähnlich locker angeht wie mit dem Fully. Geht auch, klar....es geht aber auch mit 3x10  .

Das muss schlussendlich jeder selbst für sich und seinen Anforderungen entscheiden.....ähnlich des Federwegs.
Ich mag beides, aber ich brauch wohl eher nur ein Bike für alles, als ständig zu wechseln und danach auch die Touren auszurichten.


----------



## Knusberflogge (21. November 2014)

Kann ich so unterschreiben. Es kommt halt auf das persönliche Einsatzgebiet an. Außerdem vermittelt eine Federgabel schon etwas mehr Sicherheit, wenn es mal etwas zügiger oder techn.anspruchsvoller wird. Von mir ein ganz klares "ja" .


----------



## Toastmx1 (21. November 2014)

Die Starrgabel aus Carbon ist halt für technisches und steiles Gelände ein Traum


----------



## vercetti07 (21. November 2014)

So nach langem hin und her wird es ein Fatbike ohne Gabel, jetzt stellt sich die Frage Fatboy oder Fatboy Expert ....Schwere Entscheidung..


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. November 2014)

"...ohne Gabel"


----------



## Toastmx1 (21. November 2014)

Kannst im nachhinein locker umbauen


----------



## vercetti07 (21. November 2014)

Die Geldbörse tendiert zum Fatboy, die Optik spricht jedoch etwas mehr fürs Expert..Denke allerdings das Komponenten zu tauschen im einzelnen teurer wird! Klar ist mir jedoch nicht wie die 600,-€ Mehrpreis gerechtfertigt sind


----------



## Toastmx1 (21. November 2014)

Bessere Kurbel, Bremsen, Speichen, Nabe(hinten lauter), Pedale, x0 type 2, Lack

Meiner Meinung nach sieht das orange und grüne mega aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vercetti07 (21. November 2014)

Habe leider bisher nur das schwarz in Natura gesehen..


----------



## a3styler (21. November 2014)

Ich hab beide nebeneinander in Natura gesehn...  

Da kommt das orange um Welten besser rüber...  !!! 

Und das sag ich nicht nur, weil ich das orange hab...  ich wollt von der Farbe her immer das Expert... bis ich beide live gesehn hab...   orange knallt richtig...


----------



## vercetti07 (21. November 2014)

Machen denn die Speichen des Experts einen großen Unterschied, was z. B. Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit angeht?


----------



## Toastmx1 (21. November 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> criscross und girl ich habe nun die 80er Bluto eingebaut  und find das die 80 eine gute Geo Figur macht . Der Rohbau ist soweit fertig. Warte nun auf das Schwarz Rote Werk des Frankfurters Laufrandbauers Sören Speer




Wann hast du dein wheel rausgeschickt?


----------



## Toastmx1 (21. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Machen denn die Speichen des Experts einen großen Unterschied, was z. B. Steifigkeit und Haltbarkeit angeht?


 naja die  masse wird halt weniger und die speichen dämpfen bissl besser und halt leichter


----------



## zoomer (21. November 2014)

Steifigkeit geringer, Haltbarkeit höher.

Fätbikeräder sind aber von Haus aus sehr steif.


----------



## vercetti07 (22. November 2014)

so nach langem hin und her kurzer Prozess heute und nun bin ich stolzer Fatboy Expert Besitzer  bin mal gespannt wie sich der Hobel morgen fahren wird....


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. November 2014)

Gratuliere , viel Spaß damit 

Nach ein paar " kleinen " Änderungen an meinem Expert bin ich jetzt sehr Zufrieden damit


----------



## vercetti07 (22. November 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Gratuliere , viel Spaß damit
> 
> Nach ein paar " kleinen " Änderungen an meinem Expert bin ich jetzt sehr Zufrieden damit



Welche da wären? Würde mich mal interessieren.... Besten dank vorab!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (22. November 2014)

O.K. dann fang ich mal an:

Breiterer Lenker mit 780mm und 25mm Rise.
Kürzerer Vorbau mit 50mm.
Bessere Kassette von Sram.
Bessere Kette von Sram.
Vorderreifen Surly Lou.
Sattelstütze verstellbar von KS mit 150mm.
Kettenführung C Guide von Bionicon.
Hintere Nabenachse verstärkt aus Stahl ( nachdem die originale aus Alu gebrochen war ).
Vordere Nabe mit 150mm und 15mm Steckachse von Hope ( Fatsno ) wegen Umbau auf Bluto Federgabel.
Federgabel RockShox Bluto mit 120mm Federweg.
Im Moment sind die Winterreifen montiert ( 45NRTH Dillinger 5 mit Spikes ).



Du siehst also , man kann immer ein paar Kleinigkeiten ändern ( muss man aber nicht  )

Viele sonnige Grüße aus dem Allgäu,
Jürgen


----------



## vercetti07 (22. November 2014)

Ist ja fast nen neues Rad  welchen Lenker und Vorbau hast du verbaut?


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. November 2014)

Der Lenker ist von Azonic ( Flow ).
Der Vorbau ist der Atlas von Raceface.


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. November 2014)

Eine der wichtigsten Umbauten hab ich glatt vergessen zu schreiben:

Bessere Bremse von Shimano und zwar die Saint 4-Kolben Bremse mit vorn und hinten 203er Scheiben.

Endlich ein beruhigendes Gefühl Bergab


----------



## vercetti07 (23. November 2014)

Ok, werde heute die erste Fahrt einmal machen mal sehen was mich stört! Denke würde eher eine 4 Kolben Bremse ans fully machen und dafür die alte XT ans Fatboy! Denke als erstes werden die Reifen weichen da hier noch das meiste Potential im Bereich Gewochtstuning ist!!


----------



## dorfmann (23. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Ok, werde heute die erste Fahrt einmal machen mal sehen was mich stört! Denke würde eher eine 4 Kolben Bremse ans fully machen und dafür die alte XT ans Fatboy! Denke als erstes werden die Reifen weichen da hier noch das meiste Potential im Bereich Gewochtstuning ist!!



Du wärst nicht der Erste, der sein Fully nach einer Fatbikeanschaffung verkauft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vercetti07 (23. November 2014)

Krieg langsam angst...kam doch mein geliebtes fully nicht Weg geben ...?!


----------



## Knusberflogge (23. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> ...kam doch mein geliebtes fully nicht Weg geben ...?!



Ich geb ihm 2 Wochen - höchstens!


----------



## vercetti07 (23. November 2014)

Kann's mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen!! Fully gegen komplettes hardtail ohne jegliche Federung? Never....


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. November 2014)

Ich hab ja auch noch ein Fully , aber das Bewegungsverhältnis ist jetzt etwa 10 : 1 für das Fatty


----------



## duke209 (23. November 2014)

Unterschreibe ich. 301 staubt ein. Kann mich gerade noch beherrschen den Antrieb nicht abzubauen.
Ich hab XT mit 203er rundum, "mehr" brauchs nicht wirklich, wenn man unter 100.000g wiegt 

Eben meinen 50er MF auf -6grad gedreht, klettert schon besser, weiter testen.

Edit: danke Fettydriver!!


----------



## Fettydriver (23. November 2014)

Ein Kindersitz fürs Auto und ein Paket Windeln wäre bei dem Gewicht auch nicht schlecht


----------



## Toastmx1 (23. November 2014)

dorfmann schrieb:


> Du wärst nicht der Erste, der sein Fully nach einer Fatbikeanschaffung verkauft


Meins ist weg


----------



## Der Kokopelli (24. November 2014)

Weiss nicht ob´s schon mal erwähnt wurde, aber hier gibt´s den Speci-Laufradsatz:
http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...t=99013;page=1;menu=1000,2,140,17;mid=0;pgc=0

Übrigens: meine Fullies bleiben (zumindest bis es ein wirklich bombiges Fat-Fully gibt)!!! Auch wenn ich mein Fatbike sehr mag... Was ich mir sehr gut vorstellen kann, ist 26+ fürs All Mountain


----------



## Dr.Struggle (24. November 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob´s schon mal erwähnt wurde, aber hier gibt´s den Speci-Laufradsatz:
> http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=...t=99013;page=1;menu=1000,2,140,17;mid=0;pgc=0
> 
> Übrigens: meine Fullies bleiben (zumindest bis es ein wirklich bombiges Fat-Fully gibt)!!! Auch wenn ich mein Fatbike sehr mag... Was ich mir sehr gut vorstellen kann, ist 26+ fürs All Mountain



Auf ein bombiges Fully müssen wir vermutlich noch lange warten.Wenn ich mir z.B. den verlinkten LRS ansehe mit 9mm-Achse!! dann hat selbst eine Branchengröße wie Speci noch nicht gemerkt das man mit dem Fatbike auch Trails fahren kann und nicht nur Packtaschen ranhängen und auf Safari gehen.Eine 9mm Achse oder so hochgezogene Oberrohre,merkwürdig steile Lenkwinkel etc. haben an einem Trailbike einfach nix verloren


----------



## zhruz (27. November 2014)

Mensch Uli, schon lange nichts mehr von Deinem Umbau "Expert 2015" gesehen/gelesen...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppi01 (27. November 2014)

Frage zu tubeless: würde das mit diesem Tape funktiionieren: http://www.amazon.de/original-Bunde...7105450&sr=8-7&keywords=bundeswehr+panzertape

Und wie breit muss das Tape mindestens sein?


----------



## BigJohn (27. November 2014)

Das Tape muss mindestens breiter als die Löcher in der Felge bzw das Felgenband sein. Die Rolle ist sogar breiter als die Felge und sollte daher reichen. Ich weiß aber nicht ob ich das Bundeswehrtape für sowas nehmen würde. Das Tape braucht etwas Zeit zum setzen, also bis es richtig gut und langfristig klebt (Geduldfrage). Wenn es dann aber mal richtig klebt, ist es ziemlich bissig und hinterlässt beim Abziehen üble Klebereste, die nur aufwändig zu entfernen sind. Es gibt wohl mit Tape auch allgemein Probleme, dass die Latexmilch den Kleber anlöst und dadurch nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder Undichtigkeiten auftreten. Dann hat man die doppelte Sauerrei.


----------



## F7 Uli (27. November 2014)

Stimmt zhruz, aber die Laufräder von  Sören Speer haben etwas länger nach Berlin gebraucht als gedacht . Morgen gibt es die Hochzeit. Fotos usw ))))))))


----------



## F7 Uli (28. November 2014)

Nach der ersten Probefahrt muß ich sagen ......Hat sich gelohnt . Werde es mit zur Ostsee nehmen und dann Strand .......


----------



## criscross (28. November 2014)

und welches fährt jetzt besser ?


----------



## zhruz (28. November 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 339174 Anhang anzeigen 339175 Anhang anzeigen 339177 Anhang anzeigen 339178 Anhang anzeigen 339179 Nach der ersten Probefahrt muß ich sagen ......Hat sich gelohnt . Werde es mit zur Ostsee nehmen und dann Strand .......



Das sieht ja echt Hammer aus was Du da gemacht hast...:-o
Eigentlich viel zu Schade zum fahren...;-) Tolle Details >>> rote Speichennippel zur Nabe.
Das letzte Bild kannst Du dann "Brüderchen und Schwesterchen" nennen. Wer auch immer wer ist von beiden...
Viel Spaß heute beim Critical-Mass.


----------



## F7 Uli (28. November 2014)

Das Expert ist eine ganze Nummer leichter . Im Gelände denke ich macht es sich auch besser .  Aber die Lefty ist halt was "Besonderes Anderes"

Werde mal nächste Woche Testen . Laufradbauer Sören Speer kann ich empfehlen . Sehr gute Arbeit. Hat zwar etwas gedauert ,aber.......ok.

Auch die Anderen Teile wie 80mm Bluto , Reverb, Schaltung und Bremsen  sind eine Gute Wahl  zum modifizieren ,die ich nur Empfehlen kann.


----------



## criscross (28. November 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Das Expert ist eine ganze Nummer leichter . Im Gelände denke ich macht es sich auch besser .  Aber die Lefty ist halt was "Besonderes Anderes"
> 
> Werde mal nächste Woche Testen . Laufradbauer Sören Speer kann ich empfehlen . Sehr gute Arbeit. Hat zwar etwas gedauert ,aber.......ok.
> 
> Auch die Anderen Teile wie 80mm Bluto , Reverb, Schaltung und Bremsen  sind eine Gute Wahl  zum modifizieren ,die ich nur Empfehlen kann.



wo liegt das neue denn vom Gewicht ?


----------



## 72er (28. November 2014)

klasse geworden, gefällt mir sehr gut.
Nur der Flaschenhalter  ist der falsch herum montiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (28. November 2014)

Sieht sehr gut aus dein neues...   !!! 

Hätt da gleich mal zwei Fragen...  
1. Was sind das für Naben... ? 
2. Was hast du für eine Sattelstütze... Hub, Länge wennst das vl. weißt...  ?


----------



## F7 Uli (28. November 2014)

72er schrieb:


> klasse geworden, gefällt mir sehr gut.
> Nur der Flaschenhalter  ist der falsch herum montiert?





a3styler schrieb:


> Sieht sehr gut aus dein neues...   !!!
> 
> Der ist so wie er ist, richtig ........angebaut
> 
> ...



Hope Fatsno Naben

Rock Shox Reverb 100mm 30,9

Gruß Uli


----------



## F7 Uli (28. November 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> wo liegt das neue denn vom Gewicht ?


14,6 Kg Expert
16,9 kg Fatboy Lefty


----------



## criscross (28. November 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> 14,6 Kg Expert
> 16,9 kg Fatboy Lefty


wow...trotz Federgabel und der fatten Bereifung 
muss ich wohl doch noch mal eins Probefahren......


----------



## Der Kokopelli (28. November 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> wow...trotz Federgabel und der fatten Bereifung


... und Variostütze!


----------



## F7 Uli (28. November 2014)

Stimmt ,ich war auch erstaunt, dass es mit den Anbauteilen nur 14,6 kg sind. Das Fatboy mit Lefty hat ( muß ) halt die schwerern Surly Felgen haben und den ganzen Elektrokram den ich mit gewogen habe , Beleuchtung,Akku   incl. Monkey lights für Critical Mass heute Abend in Berlin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (28. November 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> wow...trotz Federgabel und der fatten Bereifung
> muss ich wohl doch noch mal eins Probefahren......


Auf nach Berlin)))


----------



## Knusberflogge (28. November 2014)

Die Bluto paßt super ans Expert, Uli! 

...ja, die Gewichte sind wirklich sehr gut. Ich denke, dass ich mittlerweile bei knappen 20kg bin. Naja, Augen zusammenbeißen und gut  . Merkst Du die 2kg Mehrgewicht beim Leftybike ?


----------



## FlowinFlo (28. November 2014)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Naja, Augen zusammenbeißen und gut  .



Uärgs...


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. November 2014)

Servus Uli

Klasse Fatboy 
Haben am Hinterrad die Original-Speichen auch bei der Hope Fatsno Nabe gepasst ?


----------



## Toastmx1 (28. November 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Uli
> 
> Klasse Fatboy
> Haben am Hinterrad die Original-Speichen auch bei der Hope Fatsno Nabe gepasst ?



Sind neue!


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. November 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Sind neue!



Könntest Du mir eventuell die Speichenlänge sagen ?


----------



## corra (28. November 2014)

ich geb nen tip ab 262 mm ??


----------



## Toastmx1 (28. November 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Könntest Du mir eventuell die Speichenlänge sagen ?



Nein leider hatt alles der Sören Speer gemacht


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. November 2014)

corra schrieb:


> ich geb nen tip ab 262 mm ??



Ist das geraten ? , oder bist Du sicher ?


----------



## tgs (28. November 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ist das geraten ? , oder bist Du sicher ?


Ich habe hinten 260/261 mm Speichen bei 14 mm Nippel mit Unterlegscheiben für die Hope Fatsno und die Speci Felge genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. November 2014)

Sieht top aus Uli,sag mal wie breit in mm baut der Lou auf deiner 90er Felge?


----------



## tgs (28. November 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Sieht top aus Uli,sag mal wie breit in mm baut der Lou auf deiner 90er Felge?


117 mm


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. November 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich habe hinten 260/261 mm Speichen bei 14 mm Nippel mit Unterlegscheiben für die Hope Fatsno und die Speci Felge genommen.



Vielen Dank 

Damit kann ich doch was anfangen


----------



## corra (28. November 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ist das geraten ? , oder bist Du sicher ?



das war geraten  bei rd auf hope hab ich 262 mm


----------



## F7 Uli (28. November 2014)

Hi Leute

Schön das das Bike gefällt .
 Speichen sind Neu und von Sören Speer .Speichenlänge müßte dort nachgefragt werden. Ich will nichts falsches Sagen. 

Gruß Uli


----------



## vercetti07 (29. November 2014)

An alle die schon eine Federgabel  in ihr Fatboy gebaut haben was würdet ihr denn für einen Federweg empfehlen?


----------



## zhruz (29. November 2014)

Auf nach Berlin?
Na dann bis Montag Abend...;-)


----------



## Knusberflogge (29. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> ... was würdet ihr denn für einen Federweg empfehlen?



Na alles was geht. Ist gute Kindergartenlogik, die sich in der Regel immer bewahrheitet: Mehr Geld, mehr PS, mehr Fernsehen und natürlich auch mehr Federweg  .

So, das lustige Brötchen ist runtergeschluckt... Theoretisch sollte man bei einem Fatbike mit 80mm Federweg auskommen, da der "Federweg" des Reifens auch einiges am mm ist - zumindest wenn man von reiner Sprungfreude ausgeht. 
Ebenfalls für die körperlich schonende Dämpfung bei holprig-schneller Fahrt braucht es keine 120mm, zumindest sehe ich das so. Es kommt wie so oft auch hier auf das persönliche Empfinden an und darauf wo Du fährst. Ich fühle mich mit viel Fedferweg wohler, weil es mir ein Plus an zusätzlicher Sicherheit vermittelt ( wenn vielleicht auch nur unbegründet ) . 

Dazu kommt noch, dass man bei einem nachträglichen Einbau einer Federgabel ( in einen dafür nicht vorgesehenen Rahmen ) aktiv in die Rahmengeo eingreift und das Fahrverhalten dahingehend beeinflußt ( Lenkwinkel, bla bla bla ...  ) . Doch da habe ich das Glück von der Sorglosigkeit geküßt zu sein, also ich merke da nichts - außer das es mit Federgabel schöner, sicherer & spaßiger ist. Am reinen puristischen Fatbikefeeling geht dies jedoch klar dran vorbei.


----------



## vercetti07 (29. November 2014)

Zwecks Rahmen Geometrie ist doch der speci Rahmen gleich? Das heist in nach mein Verständnis ändert sich nix mit Einbau einer Bluto, da es im Pro Modell ja von Beginn an eingebaut ist?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (29. November 2014)

Am Fatboy Pro ist glaub ich eine 80er Bluto verbaut. Sollt sich meines Erachtens nicht so viel/ garnix von der Geo dann ändern wennst die nachträglich einbaust.
Alles drüber hinaus ist mMn Geschmackssache. 
Wenn ich umrüste, dann auf 80mm... aber erst brauch ich wieder Geld dafür


----------



## Sandro31 (29. November 2014)

Ich würde auch gerne ne Federgabel haben, mich stört nur das Aussehen und das mehr Gewicht...


----------



## Deleted 104857 (29. November 2014)

Ich empfehle den goldenen Mittelweg in Form der Bluto mit 100mm.
Passt bei mir perfekt.


----------



## criscross (29. November 2014)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Ich empfehle den goldenen Mittelweg in Form der Bluto mit 100mm.
> Passt bei mir perfekt.


wenn es denoch nicht ganz passt, der Airshaft ist schnell gewechselt und kostet nur ca.20 €


----------



## F7 Uli (29. November 2014)

Nun habe ich doch ein Super Angebot für mein Fatboy Expert  bekommen , bei dem ich nicht "Nein" sagen kann . Es wird wohl zur Ostsee an den Strand von Kühlungsborn gehen und auch dort bleiben. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zhruz . Willkommen im Club

Mensch Knusperflogge jetzt geht die bastellei wieder von vorne Los .


----------



## Knusberflogge (29. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Zwecks Rahmen Geometrie ist doch der speci Rahmen gleich? Das heist in nach mein Verständnis ändert sich nix mit Einbau einer Bluto, da es im Pro Modell ja von Beginn an eingebaut ist?!



Ja, wenn Du von einer 80mm Bluto ausgehst ist dies so. Bei mir baut der Rahmen schon etwas höher, störend wirkt sich´s aber nicht aus. Allerdings fahr ich auch eher selten Berg hoch, so dass das Vorderrad da nicht zwingend am Boden kleben muß.
Die Fatboy Seriengabel aus Carbon ist natürlich ein schwerer Gegner, wenn man von dem Mehrgewicht einer Federgabel ausgeht. In Sachen Handling ist dies meiner Meinung nach jedoch zu verschmerzen.





F7 Uli schrieb:


> ...Mensch Knusperflogge jetzt geht die bastellei wieder von vorne Los .



Egal, es gibt noch so viel ungelöste Ideen. Also nicht schlimm, wenn Du die nächste Baustelle schon im Kopf hast. Eventuell solltest Du über eine eigene Veredelungsfirma für Fatboy´s nachdenken  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhruz (29. November 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Nun habe ich doch ein Super Angebot für mein Fatboy Expert  bekommen , bei dem ich nicht "Nein" sagen kann . Es wird wohl zur Ostsee an den Strand von Kühlungsborn gehen und auch dort bleiben. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zhruz . Willkommen im Club



@F7 Uli: Irgendwann musstest Du ja mal weich werden, denn schließlich ist doch bald Weihnachten...
Ich weiß gar nicht ob die die kommenden zwei Nächte überhaupt noch schlafen kann?...


----------



## duke209 (29. November 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> An alle die schon eine Federgabel  in ihr Fatboy gebaut haben was würdet ihr denn für einen Federweg empfehlen?




Ich muss leider gestehn, dass ich trotz -6 Grad Vorbau ohne Spacer bergauf an steilen Rampen oder Spitzkehren nicht warm werde mit meiner 120mm. Bergab und im technischen Gelände genial, aber da ich meist echte Rampen hoch muss, nervt das leichte VR. In Serpentinen um so mehr. Werd auf 110 oder 100mm gehen müssen. Asche auf mein Haupt. 

PS: kann man die Air Shafts technisch betrachtet "kürzen"??? Noch keinen in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## criscross (29. November 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ich muss leider gestehn, dass ich trotz -6 Grad Vorbau ohne Spacer bergauf an steilen Rampen oder Spitzkehren nicht warm werde mit meiner 120mm. Bergab und im technischen Gelände genial, aber da ich meist echte Rampen hoch muss, nervt das leichte VR. In Serpentinen um so mehr. Werd auf 110 oder 100mm gehen müssen. Asche auf mein Haupt.
> 
> PS: kann man die Air Shafts technisch betrachtet "kürzen"??? Noch keinen in der Hand gehabt.


könnte man....wenn man handwerkliches Geschick und die passenden Werkzeuge hat....
der Luftkolben ist auf dem Airshaft gestiftet, also einfach abschneiden und ein neues Loch durch den Airshaft bohren


----------



## duke209 (29. November 2014)

Danke. Werd einen ordern und mal ansehen.


----------



## cherokee190 (30. November 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Es wird wohl zur Ostsee an den Strand von Kühlungsborn gehen und auch dort bleiben. Herzlichen Glückwunsch zhruz . . .



Na dann gemütlich den Strand entlang Richtung Warnemünde geradelt und in Wilhelmshöhe in der Fuchsbar zum Käffchen eingekehrt


----------



## zhruz (2. Dezember 2014)

3, 2, 1 meins...
Seit gestern Abend gehört es endlich mir und ab Weihnachten (weil Geschenk an mich selbst) darf ich es dann auch endlich fahren...;-)
Danke Uli für diesen superstarken Specialumbau.
Ich finde das es farblich an die Küste sowieso viel besser passt...grins 
Für die Foto's habe ich es an den Strand geschoben, ich schwöre...;-)


----------



## cherokee190 (2. Dezember 2014)

@ zhruz Glückwunsch und vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal am Strand


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Dezember 2014)

...na bei einer Strandrunde möchte ich auch dabei sein (leider ohne ne Fat-Bike)


----------



## a3styler (2. Dezember 2014)

Gratuliere...   !!! 

Da hast dir ein sehr gutes Bike gekauft...  is echt super ausgestattet...


----------



## vercetti07 (2. Dezember 2014)

zhruz schrieb:


> 3, 2, 1 meins...
> Seit gestern Abend gehört es endlich mir und ab Weihnachten (weil Geschenk an mich selbst) darf ich es dann auch endlich fahren...;-)
> Danke Uli für diesen superstarken Specialumbau.
> Ich finde das es farblich an die Küste sowieso viel besser passt...grins
> Für die Foto's habe ich es an den Strand geschoben, ich schwöre...;-)



Glückwunsch auch von mir.. ist das eine Reverb Stütze? Wenn ja könntest du bitte ein paar detaillierte Bilder der Zugverlegung Preis geben? Versuche gerade bei mir den Zug so schick wie möglich zu verstecken.... Besten Dank vorab...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (3. Dezember 2014)

Gibt es einen technischen Grund für die Naben, oder ist das eher so ne Gusto-Sache?


----------



## F7 Uli (3. Dezember 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir.. ist das eine Reverb Stütze? Wenn ja könntest du bitte ein paar detaillierte Bilder der Zugverlegung Preis geben? Versuche gerade bei mir den Zug so schick wie möglich zu verstecken.... Besten Dank vorab...


Das ist eine Rock Shox  Reverb. Zugverlegung habe ich  in Kombination  mit der Schalt- und Bremsleitung  und Kabelbindern gemacht .


BigJohn schrieb:


> Gibt es einen technischen Grund für die Naben, oder ist das eher so ne Gusto-Sache?


 Extra Gusto )


----------



## zhruz (3. Dezember 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch auch von mir.. ist das eine Reverb Stütze? Wenn ja könntest du bitte ein paar detaillierte Bilder der Zugverlegung Preis geben? Versuche gerade bei mir den Zug so schick wie möglich zu verstecken.... Besten Dank vorab...


Dankeschön für die vielen Glückwünsche... Ich glaube meine Frau sieht das anders...:-/

@vercetti07: Wie Uli bereits erwähnte handelt es sich hierbei um eine Rock-Shox-Reverb Sattelstütze. Den Preis kann Uli Dir mitteilen, da ich das Bike ja komplett erworben habe...;-) Aber in der Regel liegen sie zwischen 180,00€ und 250,00€.

Im Anhang habe ich Dir mal zwei Bilder gefügt, welche die Kabelverlegung dokumentieren.

Ich werde an der einen oder anderen Stelle noch Schutzpads anbringen, damit der Lack nicht abscheuert. Leider finde ich es als Nachteil von Rock-Shox, dass sich das Kabel bei der Sattelverstellung mit bewegt. Bei meiner Kind-Shock befindet sich das Kabel am Unterrohr und kann dadurch besser verlegt werden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Ninerrocks (4. Dezember 2014)

Weiß Jemand was der XD Freilaufkörper für die original Specialized Räder kostet?


----------



## recurveman (8. Dezember 2014)

Ich bekomme am Mittwoch mein Fatboy SE.
Die mechanischen Scheibenbremsen lasse ich direkt gegen SLX mit 200er Scheiben tauschen. 
Die Sram X5 Schaltung werde ich testen und bei Bedarf tauschen...
Die Optik gefällt mir bei dieser "Billigvariante" besser als bei allen anderen Modellen.
Und mit einer Alugabel fühle ich mich bei meinen 110kg Gewicht wohler als mit der Carbongabel bei den anderen Modellen.

Eigentlich wollte ich ja das Standard Fatboy, aber die Optik hat mich überzeugt. Zudem hätte ich auch hier die Bremse getauscht.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Dezember 2014)

Alle Fatboygabeln sind aus Carbon. Oder missverstehe ich dich?

Deine Bedenken gegenüber diesem Werkstoff sind allerdings gänzlich unbegründet. Besonders bei 110kg bist du mit einer Carbongabel deutlich besser bedient und kannst dich gleichzeitig über den Gewichtsvorteil freuen.


----------



## recurveman (8. Dezember 2014)

Das Fatboy SE hat eine Alugabel, das Fatboy und das Fatboy Expert haben eine Carbongabel.
Über das Fatboy SE sind allerdings nur wenige Infos im Netz zu finden, wenn mein Händler es nicht im Laden gehabt hätte wäre ich nicht auf die Idee gekommen.
Die Abneigung gegen Carbongabeln kommen noch vom Rennradfahren Anfang der 2000er Jahre.
Damals habe ich nur Radsport gemacht und wurde sehr häufig vor dem Einsatz von Carbongabeln gewarnt, obwohl ich nur 95kg hatte. Es ging hier darum das sich ein Bruch im Material nicht ankündigt und die Gabel ohne Vorwarnung wegbricht.
Jetzt habe ich durch den Kampfsport 110kg.


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Dezember 2014)

Ah ok, danke für die Aufklärung! Es findet sich tatsächlich nicht ein Bild von dem Bike...

Die (Fatbike-)Carbongabeln von heute kann man absolut nicht mit den Pommesgabeln um die Jahrtausendwende vergleichen.
Die Carbonteile sind inzwischen viel belastungsgerechter aufgebaut, es gibt einen immensen Zuwachs an Knowhow.

Hier noch ein kleiner Test:


----------



## BigJohn (8. Dezember 2014)

Eigentlich kündigt sich ein Bruch im Carbon sehr wohl an. Aluminium bricht nebenbei auch gerne ohne Vorwarnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recurveman (8. Dezember 2014)

Hier 
http://www.sykkelsport.no/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=1217
gibt es ein Bild von dem Bike.


----------



## Staanemer (8. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Eigentlich kündigt sich ein Bruch im Carbon sehr wohl an. Aluminium bricht nebenbei auch gerne ohne Vorwarnung



ich möchte eigentlich nur hinzufügen, dass mir in 25 Jahren schon einiges gebrochen ist, und dass ich definitiv daraus keine Regel ableiten kann.

Sattelstütze Alu - urplötzlich gebrochen und ich lag auf dem Radweg
Lenker Alu - auf Pflastersteinen am Vorbau ohne Vorwarnung abgerissen, nix passiert
Hinterbau Alu die Erste - fuhr sich zwei Tage in Kurven komisch, nichts gesehen, dann "Klack" auf 2300 m Höhe Kettenstrebe durchgerissen
Hinterbau Alu die Zweite - aus heiterem Himmel mitten im Wald mit lautem "Peng" Lagersitz gebrochen
Hinterbau Alu die die Dritte - noch mal wie 2, aber diesmal mit Ankündigung durch Knarzen und eigenwilliges Lenkverhalten
Unterrohr Alu - "Kracks" und durch in der nähe des Steuerkopfes, schnell gemerkt und das Oberrohr hat gehalten
Gabelschaft Carbon - angebrochen im Steuerrohr, erst beim Service gemerkt, fuhr sich völlig normal
Sattelstütze Carbon - in der Nähe des Kopfes unvermittelt abgebrochen
Unterrohr Carbon - "Kracks" und durch in der nähe des Steuerkopfes, schnell gemerkt und das Oberrohr hat gehalten, genau wie bei Alu
Unterrohr Carbon - Steinschlag, Beule drin, hält bis heute

Folglich, wenn ich aus Angst vor einem Bruch ein bestimmtes Material nicht mehr fahren würde, dann wäre bei mir alles aus Stahl.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (8. Dezember 2014)

...und auch Stahl bricht manchmal... so wie bei @Bumble´s Pugsley...
Es ist nicht die Frage des Materials, sondern ob an den entscheidenden Stellen genug Material eingesetzt wurde und ob dieses Material fachmännisch verarbeitet wurde (und ob es am Ende richtig montiert wurde)


----------



## recurveman (8. Dezember 2014)

Ja gut, vielleicht ist Carbon für mich doch nicht schlechter als Alu 
Hat sich wohl einiges getan in den letzten Jahren...
Bleibt aber immer noch die geile Optik von dem Bike (und das es sofort verfügbar ist).
Und das Mehrgewicht juckt mich nicht, ich wollte eh noch ein wenig den Oberkörper aufbauen und werde dabei meine 110kg noch steigern


----------



## Fatster (9. Dezember 2014)

recurveman schrieb:


> .... ich wollte eh noch ein wenig den Oberkörper aufbauen und werde dabei meine 110kg noch steigern



Nimmst du dazu Gewichte aus Carbon, Alu oder Stahl? **Scherz**


----------



## Fatrat (10. Dezember 2014)

Moin Gemeinde,

war gestern bei meinem freundlichen Spezi Händler, um den Lieferstatus meines Fatboys zu prüfen und wurde nun völlig überraschender Weise auf den 09.01. vertröstet !
Echt schade, hatte die Feiertage bereits entsprechend

  verplant. Wie sieht es denn bei denen aus, die auch auf Ihre Lieferung "Mitte Dezember" warten?

Schönen Tag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (10. Dezember 2014)

möchte dich nicht frustrieren, aber bei mir blieb wie gehofft eines von der Oktober-Lieferung übrig.

ärgere dich nicht. es kommt bestimmt und dann kannst (hoffentlich) gleich im Schnee damit herumfahren.

Gruß


----------



## Der Kokopelli (10. Dezember 2014)

Weiß jemand, ob die Specialized Carbon Starrgabel FDS oder RDS Disk-Standard verwendet?


----------



## a3styler (10. Dezember 2014)

Das mit dem Liefertermin is echt schei...e ...  meins ist einen Monat früher gekommen wie angekündigt... 
Is echt schon fast ne Glückssache... 

Mal ne andere Frage....   : 

Hab beobachtet (oder besser gehört) dass die Kette beim bergabfahrn richtig rumhüpft...  
Hab mir überlegt, eine Kettenführung (Truvativ) zu montieren... 
Nur ohne ISCG Aufnahme ist das alles nicht so leicht...  gibt zwar Adapter fürs Lager... nur muss das dann geschraubt sein soviel ich mitbekommen hab.. 

Und eine Bionicon C Guide mag ich nicht montieren... das ist meiner Meinung nur ne halbe Sache... 

Gibts da sonst ne Möglichkeit... ?!?


----------



## Alex0303 (10. Dezember 2014)

also ich hör bei mir nichts, bzw. wär mir noch nichts aufgefallen. muss ich das nächste mal genauer hinhören.
das Typ 2 Schaltwerk sollte dem ja entgegenwirken.
hast vielleicht eine neue Kette montiert und die ist ein Glied zu lang? 


Gruß


----------



## a3styler (10. Dezember 2014)

Hi...  
Kette ist die originale... 
Hab zwar ein Type2 Schaltwerk, nur heisst das nicht viel... 
Bei meinem Enduro hüpft mir die Kette manchmal runter, trotz Type2...  
Da hab ich mir gedacht, weil man die Kette öfters anschlagen hört, und die relativ stark hüpft kauf ich die Kettenführungen gleich im Doppelpack...  ;-)


----------



## muschi (10. Dezember 2014)

Fatrat schrieb:


> Moin Gemeinde,
> 
> war gestern bei meinem freundlichen Spezi Händler, um den Lieferstatus meines Fatboys zu prüfen und wurde nun völlig überraschender Weise auf den 09.01. vertröstet !
> Echt schade, hatte die Feiertage bereits entsprechendAnhang anzeigen 341998  verplant. Wie sieht es denn bei denen aus, die auch auf Ihre Lieferung "Mitte Dezember" warten?
> ...



Ich bin von Dezember in den Febuar gerutscht.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (10. Dezember 2014)

Ist es wirklich so schwierig, ein fatboy zu bekommen oder hängen die langen Lieferzeiten mit bestimmten Modellen zusammen?
Meins war sofort im Laden verfügbar, sogar noch mit 20% Rabatt vom Listenpreis.


----------



## Staanemer (10. Dezember 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Hi...
> Kette ist die originale...
> Hab zwar ein Type2 Schaltwerk, nur heisst das nicht viel...
> Bei meinem Enduro hüpft mir die Kette manchmal runter, trotz Type2...
> Da hab ich mir gedacht, weil man die Kette öfters anschlagen hört, und die relativ stark hüpft kauf ich die Kettenführungen gleich im Doppelpack...  ;-)



Öh, ok, bin natürlich nicht der härteste Fahrer. Und ja, trotz Umrüstung zweier Bikes auf Typ2 fällt die Kette immer noch ohne Kettenspanner runter, sowohl beim Fatty, wie auch auf dem Enduro. Es ist zwar leiser, aber fallen tut sie trotzdem.
Aber dennoch ist mit dem Bionicon Teil am Fatty die Ruhe persönlich eingekehrt. Lässt sich zweifach schalten, ist leicht und einfach zu montieren und die Kette bleibt da, wo sie hingehört.


----------



## Allgaeufex (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab auch die C-Guide von Bionicon dran und bin sehr Zufrieden damit.


----------



## projekt (10. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, ob die Specialized Carbon Starrgabel FDS oder RDS Disk-Standard verwendet?



FDS

Gruß projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Dezember 2014)

Sollen denn nicht angeblich die neuen shadow plus Schaltwerke für höhere Kettenspannung  sorgen und somit eine kefü erübrigen?


----------



## Staanemer (10. Dezember 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Sollen denn nicht *angeblich* die neuen shadow plus Schaltwerke für höhere Kettenspannung  sorgen und somit eine kefü erübrigen?


----------



## FlowinFlo (10. Dezember 2014)

Nein. Die Plus- oder Type 2- Schaltwerke sollen das Kettenschlagen minimieren, die N/W-Kettenblätter sollen eine Kefü überflüssig machen.


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2014)

Vielleicht interessant für den einen oder anderen Fatboybesitzer /-Interessenten: 29+ passt offensichtlich rein.


----------



## BigJohn (10. Dezember 2014)

Gibts zu dem Reifen auch schon echte Maße? Irgendwie will der selbst auf Rabbithole Felgen nicht sonderlich dick aussehen


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Dezember 2014)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Gibts zu dem Reifen auch schon echte Maße? Irgendwie will der selbst auf Rabbithole Felgen nicht sonderlich dick aussehen



Hier solltest du alle Infos finden: https://meriwethercycles.wordpress.com/2014/09/10/vee-rubber-trax-fatty-review/


----------



## a3styler (11. Dezember 2014)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hab auch die C-Guide von Bionicon dran und bin sehr Zufrieden damit.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 342109



Cool...   dann hält das mit der Bionicon Kefü...  
Und funktioniert auch tadellos... 

Von der Optik wär mir ne Truvativ lieber...  aber da wird man keine Chance haben die an ein Fatboy zu montieren...


----------



## tgs (11. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Vielleicht interessant für den einen oder anderen Fatboybesitzer /-Interessenten: 29+ passt offensichtlich rein.


Ich kaufe mir ein FatBike und montiere dann schmale Reifen/Räder


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir ein FatBike und montiere dann schmale Reifen/Räder



Musst du ja nicht, aber manche Leute suchen sich das Fatbike danach aus, ob ein 29+ LRS für den Sommer in den Rahmen passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (11. Dezember 2014)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Musst du ja nicht, aber manche Leute suchen sich das Fatbike danach aus, ob ein 29+ LRS für den Sommer in den Rahmen passt.


Und inwiefern sind die 29+ LR im Sommer besser?


----------



## FlowinFlo (11. Dezember 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Ich kaufe mir ein FatBike und montiere dann schmale Reifen/Räder



Ich finde ja diesen Vogel zeigenden Smiley immer etwas daneben, wenn man anderen pauschal Unwissenheit vorwirft und diese mit der eigenen verwechselt, aber sei´s drum...

Du kannst dir sicher vorstellen, wie gern man da die Fakten in mundgerechten Häppchen serviert.


----------



## Fabeymer (11. Dezember 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Und inwiefern sind die 29+ LR im Sommer besser?



Nicht unbedingt besser, aber eben anders. Kommt halt immer drauf an, was man mit dem Rad so für Pläne hat. Es gibt aber durchaus Leute die der Meinung sind, dass einige, die sich ein Fatbike kaufen, mit einem 29+ glücklicher wären. 

Als Krampen-Fahrer der ersten Stunde weiß ich, dass diese Plattform a) super rollt, b) sehr viel Komfort bietet und c) extrem universell ist.

Aber muss ja jeder selbst für sich entscheiden. Du willst es nicht, kein Problem. Der Beitrag war daher ja auch an die Interessierten gerichtet, du warst also gar nicht Teil der Zielgruppe. Eine Diskussion 29+ vs Fett wollte ich überhaupt nicht starten.


----------



## michi3 (11. Dezember 2014)

kann die Bluto auch 29+?


----------



## BigJohn (11. Dezember 2014)

Könnte knapp sein, aber einige 29er Gabeln kriegen den knard unter


----------



## criscross (11. Dezember 2014)

michi3 schrieb:


> kann die Bluto auch 29+?



ja, kann sie...
schau mal im Bluto Thread, hatte da mal nen Video gepostet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (11. Dezember 2014)

Sparten. Es geht einfach nur ums Geschäft. 
In einem (gesättigten) Markt muss durch Neugierde das Kaufinteresse geweckt werden und somit wird, in vielen Bereichen künstlich, eine Nachfrage geweckt. Reicht für einen Produkttypus die ermittelte Kaufkraft am Markt nicht mehr aus wird das Produkt geändert. Manchmal auch durch Weiterentwicklung. Durch günstigere Produktion oder auch eine niedrige ermittelte Kaufschwelle (Humville-Effekt, Marktanalyse) wird es interessant, auch kleine Zielgruppen zu erzeugen, oder zu bedienen. Somit enstehen Spartenprodukte mit geringerer Zielgruppe. Schlicht und ergreifend um Gewinn zu machen. Für manche geht´s auch ums Überleben. Einige verschlafen diesen Trend gerade. Ganz ohne Wertung.

Die Radindustrie (MTB) ist nur ein Beispiel, wo sich diese Verhalten in den letzten Jahren forciert: 26", 27,5", 29", 26+, 27,5+, 29+, Fatbikes, Fullfatbikes, Race, XC, AM, Trail, Enduro (light), Downhill. Jeder soll in seiner Sparte glücklich werden und kaufen. Neukunden finden 29" besser, hätten aber nie 26" gekauft, Fatbikes als Ergänzung zum Fuhrpark, besonders als Wintersportgeräte und Winterreiserad. Das alles sind neue Märkte.

Oder TV-Geräte, immer größer, aber der Informationsgehalt wird nicht besser. Oder Soundbars für TV Geräte: die TV Geräte werden billiger, weil man qualitative Funktion weglässt, zum Beispiel richtige Lautsprecher. Damit sinkt die Hemmschwelle für den Kauf über den Preis, auch wenn man mit einer Soundbar den guten Ton wieder zukaufen muss. So werden die Zielgruppen einfach erweitert.

Oder aktuell die Hotels, die früher mit Skifahrern gut bedient waren und mangels ausreichender Schneehöhe der attraktiven Skigebietes analyisiert haben, dass eventuell ein Markt für die Sparte Fatbikes im Skigebiet entsteht (was ich persönlich sehr begrüßen würde).

Also, wenn eine Industrie durch Marktanalyse feststellt, dass mit 29+ Geld verdient werden kann, dann darf der Kunde das natürlich auch kaufen und benutzen, wenn es seinen persönlichen Anforderungen entspricht. Hauptsache der Kunden schaltet sein Gehirn nicht aus und käuft sinnlose sämtlkches Zeug, was irgendwelche Marketinglaberer ihnen vorsetzen. Hier ist das Forum freundlicherweise recht kritisch.

Denkt soch mal zurück: vor wenigen Jahren, teilweise bis heute, wurden man mit dem Fatbike ungläubig beliebäugelt: Ok, ich sehe es, aber wazu braucht man das? Und heute veranstalten Hotels Events...


----------



## F7 Uli (11. Dezember 2014)

Fat-Bike .de	 Super Christoph  Toller Bericht  Herr Liebherr on FAT-Bike.de


----------



## duke209 (12. Dezember 2014)

So, die Hacke gekürzt auf 100mm. War auf meinen Hometrails im Harz an fiesen Rampen einfach zu schwierig oder gar nicht zu klettern, trotz flachem Cockpit. So mancher hier hatte Recht... Asche auf mein Haupt 

Erstmal den MF wieder auf 6+, Test steht an, kann auch nur besser werden. 
PS: kauft lieber eine kürzere und geht nach oben, da eine kürzere immer einen Token mehr hat. Ich hatte keine in der 120er...hat mich 2 Tage Recherche gekostet welche zu ergattern. Und das waren wohl die letzen in D!!!


----------



## vercetti07 (12. Dezember 2014)

Mich würde mal interessieren wie schwer so ein Fatboy jetzt mit der Bluto ist?? Hat da jemand eine Gewichtsangabe?


----------



## F7 Uli (12. Dezember 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> 14,6 Kg Expert
> 16,9 kg Fatboy Lefty


----------



## duke209 (12. Dezember 2014)

vercetti07 schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren wie schwer so ein Fatboy jetzt mit der Bluto ist?? Hat da jemand eine Gewichtsangabe?



Mein M wieg etwas über 15kg dreckig. Mit tubless dann unter 15. Was solls...


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Dezember 2014)

Mein Fatboy in L wiegt mit 120er Bluto , KS Sattelstütze , breiterem Lenker , 45NRTH Dillinger 5 Spikesreifen ( mit Schlauch ) und Shimano Saint Bremse mit 203/180er Scheiben ( ohne Dreck  ) 15,4 Kg.


----------



## olfe (14. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

Frage an alle XL-Fahrer: wie lang seid Ihr?

Ich bin 202 cm lang, SL 97cm, und befürchte das Fatboy in XL ist mir zu klein. Mit dem Maxx Jagamoasta will ich mich nicht so recht anfreunden. Gibt es hier XL-Fahrer aus dem Raum HN/S/LB/PF/KA/HD/MA wo ich mal eine Probefahrt machen könnte?


----------



## Knusberflogge (14. Dezember 2014)

olfe schrieb:


> Frage an alle XL-Fahrer: wie lang seid Ihr?



Laut Ausweiß sind es 1,94 m, Schrittlänge kann ich Dir nicht sagen. Mir ist es nicht zu klein, im Gegenteil. Ein Freund ist nur minimal kleiner wie ich. Er findet das Fatboy in XL für ihn zu groß.


----------



## Ninerrocks (15. Dezember 2014)

Bin 1,91m und fahre ebenfalls einen XL-Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich fand das Fatboy bei 1,93 eigentlich recht passend. Ich meine da ist ein 65mm Vorbau montiert, also ist auch noch Luft nach oben.


----------



## Alex0303 (20. Dezember 2014)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand von euch die originale Sattelstütze gewogen? 
Würd mich interessieren was der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen der originalen und einer Reverb oder Lev ausmacht.....

Danke. 

Grüße


----------



## dietbert (20. Dezember 2014)

Die orginal Stütze wiegt ca 360 Gramm


----------



## Alex0303 (20. Dezember 2014)

Die Firma dankt


----------



## Stahlwade (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bekomme morgen auch mein erstes Fatboy.
Das normale in Gallardo orange. Werde berichten.


----------



## a3styler (22. Dezember 2014)

Cool.....   !!!  

Da wirst bestimmt viel Spass damit haben...


----------



## Stahlwade (22. Dezember 2014)

Ja mal sehen, habe noch viele nette Teile zu liegen.
Xx1 Gruppe, XX Bremsen usw.
Ein wenig wird es getunt


----------



## a3styler (22. Dezember 2014)

Das klingt interessant...  

Mach mal paar Bilder rein wenns fertig ist...


----------



## Stahlwade (22. Dezember 2014)

Klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (22. Dezember 2014)

Immer drauf mit den schicken Teilen und ab in den Schnee / Dreck damit. 

Bei mir wird in nächster Zeit wohl eine Reverb draufkommen. Die werd ich probeweise von meinem Stumpi abmontieren...
Oder solls dann doch eher eine Kind Shock Lev werden???


----------



## a3styler (22. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mir grad die Reverb gekauft...   (380mm/125mm) 

Kann leider noch nix dazu sagen, werd sie nach Weihnachten montieren...   
Aber laut den ganzen Meinungen soll sie ja nicht schlecht sein...  

Die Kind Shock Lev hab ich auf meinem Enduro...  mit der bin ich 100% zufrieden...


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Dezember 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> Kann leider noch nix dazu sagen, werd sie nach Weihnachten montieren...
> Aber laut den ganzen Meinungen soll sie ja nicht schlecht sein...
> 
> Die Kind Shock Lev hab ich auf meinem Enduro...  mit der bin ich 100% zufrieden...



Danke... aber jetzt bin ich genauso verwirrt wie vorher 

meine reverb sollt ich vielleicht mal entlüften. .. geht ein bissl zäh


----------



## a3styler (22. Dezember 2014)

sorry...   

der einzige Vorteil der Lev ist der, dass die Remoteleitung ,unten, beim Verstellbereich weggeht... 
Dann hast du keine Schlaufe im eingefahrenen Zustand...  weil sich ja die Leitung nicht bewegt... 

Bin aber schon gespannt wie die Reverb zum kürzen geht... da wär ne Lev vielleicht einfacher, weil die ja nen Seilzug hat... 

Preis ist halt bei der Reverb um einiges besser...  und optisch kann die auch einiges in schwarz...


----------



## max230409 (22. Dezember 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe hier im Forum bis jetzt ja nicht so viel geschreiben. Heute ist mein Fatboy fertig geworden. Quasi fast ein Weihnachtsgeschenk. Ich hatte mir das orangefarbene Fatboy gekauf. Hatte es für einen super Preis bekommen. Nur die Farbe war nicht so meins. Unten seht ihr was nach dem Umbau raus gekommen ist. Bin für Lob und Kritik offen.


----------



## Alex0303 (22. Dezember 2014)

Das grau ist unauffällig... die Sattelstütze ein echter Hingucker 
gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut die Kombi... 

hast ja keinen Stein auf dem anderen gelassen... 
vom "Original" seh ich jetzt nur mehr Rahmen und Grip Shift...
was ist jetzt sonst so drauf? 
Was schreibt die Waage denn jetzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 72er (22. Dezember 2014)

Farbe gefällt, ist das Stahl Grau von Skoda?


----------



## Joki (22. Dezember 2014)

Schön umgebaut bzw neu aufgebaut.. aber wozu kauft man sich ein komplettrad und baut dann alle teile um und ersetzt sie durch hochwertigere? Noch nicht mal der Rahmen ist geblieben...find das original orange total geil endlich mal was anderes bei dem dem tristen grau in grau. viel Spaß
mit dem Gerät.!


----------



## max230409 (22. Dezember 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Das grau ist unauffällig... die Sattelstütze ein echter Hingucker
> gefällt mir wirklich sehr gut die Kombi...
> 
> hast ja keinen Stein auf dem anderen gelassen...
> ...


Hallo Alex0303

das einzige Orginalteil ist der Rahmen und die Steuersatz. Der Rest wurde getauscht.

Hope Fatsno Nabe VR/HR
Sram X01 Schaltung + GS/XX Kassette
Carbon Rizer
KCNC Vorbau
Sixpack Stütze
Surley Clownshoe
Surley Bud + Lou
RS Bludo
RaceFace Turpine Chinch 

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## max230409 (22. Dezember 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> Schön umgebaut bzw neu aufgebaut.. aber wozu kauft man sich ein komplettrad und baut dann alle teile um und ersetzt sie durch hochwertigere? Noch nicht mal der Rahmen ist geblieben...find das original orange total geil endlich mal was anderes bei dem dem tristen grau in grau. viel Spaß
> mit dem Gerät.!


Hallo Joki,

ich kann dich gut verstehen. Die Farbe ist Geschackssache. Der Umbau und die Gestaltung ist ein Zusammenschluss einiger Zufälle. Aber wer wie ich super gern an Rädern schraubt wird es verstehen.


----------



## duke209 (22. Dezember 2014)

a3styler schrieb:


> sorry...
> 
> der einzige Vorteil der Lev ist der, dass die Remoteleitung ,unten, beim Verstellbereich weggeht...
> Dann hast du keine Schlaufe im eingefahrenen Zustand...  weil sich ja die Leitung nicht bewegt...
> ...



Der Remote-Hebel der RS ist auch um Welten hochwertiger als der der LEV. Selbst der Hebel meiner Command Post ist hochwertiger/stabiler/ergonomischer. (Meine Eindrücke) Die LEV KS gibts doch seit Frühjahr auch in Black.....


----------



## Joki (22. Dezember 2014)

max230409 schrieb:


> Hallo Joki,
> 
> ich kann dich gut verstehen. Die Farbe ist Geschackssache. Der Umbau und die Gestaltung ist ein Zusammenschluss einiger Zufälle. Aber wer wie ich super gern an Rädern schraubt wird es verstehen.


Ich schraube auch sehr gerne an Rädern und baue mir auch einige selbst auf...allerdings betreibe ich es jetzt nicht so krass wie einige hier...wie auch immer wenns Spass macht dann ist ja gut, aber richtig sinnvoll ist es nicht oder? Wie auch immer trotzdem geiles Rad....die Reifen sind schon genial...das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht im Vergleich zu den original verbauten snowshoes....Ride on schöne Grüße Joki


----------



## accutrax (22. Dezember 2014)

@max230409 
 farbe ist super....... und schöner aufbau ! 
gefällt mir sehr....

gruss accu


----------



## dorfmann (22. Dezember 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> ...wie auch immer wenns Spass macht dann ist ja gut, aber richtig *sinnvoll *ist es nicht oder?...



Wir sind hier im *Fatbike* Forum...


----------



## Bumble (22. Dezember 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> ...wie auch immer wenns Spass macht dann ist ja gut, aber richtig sinnvoll ist es nicht oder? ...das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht im Vergleich zu den original verbauten snowshoes....



Was ist schon sinnvoll 

Snowshoes waren an deinem Fatboy original verbaut ?


----------



## Joki (22. Dezember 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> Ich schraube auch sehr gerne an Rädern und baue mir auch einige selbst auf...allerdings betreibe ich es jetzt nicht so krass wie einige hier...wie auch immer wenns Spass macht dann ist ja gut, aber richtig sinnvoll ist es nicht oder? Wie auch immer trotzdem geiles Rad....die Reifen sind schon genial...das ist ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht im Vergleich zu den , bei mir, original verbauten snowshoes....Ride on schöne Grüße Joki



Ne am dynamics pure... war missverständlich ausgedrückt von mir...sorry
komme gerade aus der realwelt in den Weihnachtsurlaub
Muss mich erstmal lockern....ab jetzt zwei Wochen fatbike ...und verrückte Gedanken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Struggle (23. Dezember 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Der Remote-Hebel der RS ist auch um Welten hochwertiger als der der LEV. Selbst der Hebel meiner Command Post ist hochwertiger/stabiler/ergonomischer. (Meine Eindrücke) Die LEV KS gibts doch seit Frühjahr auch in Black.....


So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.... Ich fahre die LEV seit über 2 Jahren ohne jegliches Problem und wundere mich wenn ich diesen komischen Gummihüllentaster der RS sehe,da gefällt mir der super leichte,stabile Carbonhebel der LEV schon "um Welten"  besser


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Dezember 2014)

Dr.Struggle schrieb:


> So unterschiedlich sind die Geschmäcker.... Ich fahre die LEV seit über 2 Jahren ohne jegliches Problem und wundere mich wenn ich diesen komischen Gummihüllentaster der RS sehe,da gefällt mir der super leichte,stabile Carbonhebel der LEV schon "um Welten"  besser


Ich habe beide parallel im Einsatz und ich finde den LEV Hebel von der reinen Bedienung her besser weil leichtgängiger. Am Reverb Hebel gefällt mir, dass das Kabel schön parallel zur Bremsleitung weggeführt wird und es insgesamt besser integriert wirkt. Haben also beide Vor- und Nachteile.


----------



## a3styler (23. Dezember 2014)

Joki schrieb:


> Muss mich erstmal lockern....ab jetzt zwei Wochen fatbike ...und verrückte Gedanken



 ......  

Gefällt mir auch sehr gut dein Aufbau... 
Nur die Farbe...  da gefällt mir das orange schon besser...  aber Geschmäcker, weißt eh...

Zur Sattelstütze...   der Hebel von der Lev is schon um einiges kompakter, einfacher aufgebaut... dafür hat der Reverb Hebel Matchmaker...  find ich schon gut... 
Von der Qualität (rein optisch gesehn) nehmen sich beide nicht viel...


----------



## F7 Uli (23. Dezember 2014)

Was man nicht alles aus so einem Fatboy machen kann. Dieser Netzfund wäre doch mal eine gute Vorlage  für mich dürfte es ja ein bisschen mehr roter Lack sein


----------



## Stahlwade (23. Dezember 2014)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Was man nicht alles aus so einem Fatboy machen kann. Dieser Netzfund wäre doch mal eine gute Vorlage  für mich dürfte es ja ein bisschen mehr roter Lack sein Anhang anzeigen 344710


Sehr geiles Teil


----------



## accutrax (23. Dezember 2014)

sorry , war OT hier
gruss accu


----------



## criscross (23. Dezember 2014)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Ich habe beide parallel im Einsatz und ich finde den LEV Hebel von der reinen Bedienung her besser weil leichtgängiger. Am Reverb Hebel gefällt mir, dass das Kabel schön parallel zur Bremsleitung weggeführt wird und es insgesamt besser integriert wirkt. Haben also beide Vor- und Nachteile.



habe, bzw. hatte auch beide im Einsatz, die Stützen haben aber beide so ihre Macken...die Lev ist auf jedenfall recht Reiselustig...
ging jetzt schon 3 mal zum Service...
da reicht schon einmal bei versenkter Stütze das Bike am Sattel zu heben, dann zieht die Stütze Luft und das wars dann wieder, beim draufsetzen sackt die Stütze dann ab, erst nen bischen und dann nach und nach mehr...Service !


----------



## Dr.Struggle (23. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> habe, bzw. hatte auch beide im Einsatz, die Stützen haben aber beide so ihre Macken...die Lev ist auf jedenfall recht Reiselustig...
> ging jetzt schon 3 mal zum Service...
> da reicht schon einmal bei versenkter Stütze das Bike am Sattel zu heben, dann zieht die Stütze Luft und das wars dann wieder, beim draufsetzen sackt die Stütze dann ab, erst nen bischen und dann nach und nach mehr...Service !



Service kennt meine nicht,hin u. wieder Öl drauf,fertig.Heb mein Bike grundsätzlich am Sattel hoch bei versenkter Stütze.... wie gesagt seit über 2 Jahren im Einsatz ohne auch nur ein einziges Problem.Trotzdem wird die nächste wohl die Vecnum weil 20cm sind ein Argument!


----------



## F7 Uli (23. Dezember 2014)

Schöne Weihnachten und ein Fäääten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015 an alle Spezialized Fatboys und Girls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (23. Dezember 2014)

Werd ohne Fatty ins neue Jahr rutschen müssen 
mein Sturz am Sonntag hatte schlimmere Folgen als angenommen.
Schaltauge verbogen.. naja... kann man ja ausbiegen.
Schaltkäfig auch verbogen... ist schon nicht mehr so leicht 
bin dann damit dann gleich zum Händler. Vielleicht hat der ja einen Käfig herumliegen..... leider auch nicht 
Nun gut. Wollt das x7 bei Gelegenheit  / Bedarf eh auf x9 aufrüsten.... kommt halt früher dran als gedacht... 

Fährt einer von euch die Command Post von Specialized? Hab die heut im Laden gesehen... würd mir auch gefallen
gibts Kritik?


----------



## san_andreas (23. Dezember 2014)

Eigetnlich keine Kritik, die CP funktioniert schön zuverlässig. Federt relativ kräftig aus, kann man aber einstellen.


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Dezember 2014)

Das kräftige / schnelle ausfedern hab ich beim Probieren auch gemerkt.. 
Händler meinte, da muss man einfach mit Gefühl mitm Arsch in die Höhe....


----------



## a3styler (23. Dezember 2014)

Die CP hab ich mir auch angeschaut...  
Die federt richtig brutal aus... da möcht ich nicht drauf sitzen.. 

Die ,billige, Version (gibt glaub ich 2 Versionen) kann man 3 fach verstellen.. unten-mitte-oben. 

Für den Preis bekommst auch die Reverb...  ;-)


----------



## criscross (23. Dezember 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Das kräftige / schnelle ausfedern hab ich beim Probieren auch gemerkt..
> Händler meinte, da muss man einfach mit Gefühl mitm Arsch in die Höhe....



genau so isses, man gewöhnt sich dran,
fahre die jetzt im Fatty 
und war vorher schon in 3 anderen Bikes, ne absolute sorglos Stütze, 
in 3 Jahren nicht einmal gemuckt !


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> genau so isses, man gewöhnt sich dran,
> fahre die jetzt im Fatty
> und war vorher schon in 3 anderen Bikes, ne absolute sorglos Stütze,
> in 3 Jahren nicht einmal gemuckt !



Wie schaut die dann aus? Hast den Zug außen oder hast den bei dir im Rahmen?
hätt mir nämlich gefallen. Und mehr Positionen als ganz oben und ganz unten würd ich eh nicht fahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (23. Dezember 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Wie schaut die dann aus? Hast den Zug außen oder hast den bei dir im Rahmen?
> hätt mir nämlich gefallen. Und mehr Positionen als ganz oben und ganz unten würd ich eh nicht fahren....



schau mal in meinem Album
Zug liegt aussen....was anderes kommt mir auch nicht mehr ans Rad !
so oft wie man die einschicken muss ( Reverb o. Lev ),
gerade bei der Reverb Stealth mit der Oeldruckleitung


----------



## Stahlwade (23. Dezember 2014)

So es ist da. Wird noch mit XX1 Gruppe, XX Bremsen, MCFK Lenker und Stütze getunt. Habe das alles noch zu liegen


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Dezember 2014)

Sieht gut aus 

wie empfindlich ist die bei Dreck? Und wie oft musst du sie warten, bzw. wie aufwendig ist das bei der?
Sind grad viele Fragen, aber sowas muss einfsch in nächster Zeit ans Fatty...


----------



## muschi (23. Dezember 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Werd ohne Fatty ins neue Jahr rutschen müssen
> mein Sturz am Sonntag hatte schlimmere Folgen als angenommen.
> Schaltauge verbogen.. naja... kann man ja ausbiegen.
> Schaltkäfig auch verbogen... ist schon nicht mehr so leicht
> ...



Die mechanische Command, findet in unserer Gruppe an 2 Rädern Verwendung. An einem sogar schon über 2 Jahre ohne große Wartung und hoher Fahrleistung. Alle anderen hydraulischen machen irgendwann immer Ärger. Du hast halt keine stufenlose Verstellung, aber genau das finde ich gut. Man hat immer die gleiche Fahreinstellung. Ich kann sie nur empfehlen, ich fahre immer Moment mit dem Titanix auch nur im Matsch.


----------



## Stahlwade (23. Dezember 2014)

Sagt mal Kollegen, fährt man einen sehr kurzen Vorbau an solchen Bikes? Meins ist L und der Vorbau ist sicherlich nur 60mm oder so.


----------



## Der Kokopelli (23. Dezember 2014)

Stahlwade schrieb:


> Sagt mal Kollegen, fährt man einen sehr kurzen Vorbau an solchen Bikes? Meins ist L und der Vorbau ist sicherlich nur 60mm oder so.


Was meinst Du mit "kurz"? 60mm ist eher lang heutzutage


----------



## duke209 (23. Dezember 2014)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Wie schaut die dann aus? Hast den Zug außen oder hast den bei dir im Rahmen?
> hätt mir nämlich gefallen. Und mehr Positionen als ganz oben und ganz unten würd ich eh nicht fahren....




Hab sie auch drauf. Bild ist auf Seite 41 im Post 1020 zu sehn. 
Ausfedern ist schon recht hart, man gewöhnt sich dran und geht mit dem Hintern einfach mit. Klappt dann gut. 
Der Zug läuft außen lang. Ich hab auf die originale Speci-Sattelklemme mit der kleinen Öse zur Durchführung verzichtet, da der Zug auch im abgesenkten Zustand nicht den Rahmen berührt/scheuert. 
Sie hat eine Trailabsenkung von 3cm und voll, reicht ansich völlig, vermisse die Reverb vom anderen Bike nicht wirklich. 

Kritik:
- ab und an federt sie nur bis zur Trailabsenkung aus, die letzten 3cm nur mit Nachdruck. (sicher ne Einstellungssache vom Zug & Luftdruck)
- die Sattelverschraubung ist easy zu händeln (Top), muss jedoch richtig fest gezogen werden, sonst verstellt sich der Sitz wenn man auf dem Trail mit dem Hintern zu heftig auf den Sattel stößt (am WE 2x passiert, muss das Drehmoment prüfen); bei schweren Ridern kann das wohl öfters passieren laut Hörensagen 

Aber, kein Öl, just einen Schaltzug einziehen, fertig.....wartungsärmer geht kaum.


----------



## duke209 (23. Dezember 2014)

Stahlwade schrieb:


> Sagt mal Kollegen, fährt man einen sehr kurzen Vorbau an solchen Bikes? Meins ist L und der Vorbau ist sicherlich nur 60mm oder so.



Fahre einen 50mm MFII am M. Original war ein 60mm. Speci verbaut 60mm und 70mm, je nach Bikegrösse, siehe HP.


----------



## criscross (23. Dezember 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Kritik:
> - ab und an federt sie nur bis zur Trailabsenkung aus, die letzten 3cm nur mit Nachdruck. (sicher ne Einstellungssache vom Zug & Luftdruck)
> - die Sattelverschraubung ist easy zu händeln (Top), muss jedoch richtig fest gezogen werden, sonst verstellt sich der Sitz wenn man auf dem Trail mit dem Hintern zu heftig auf den Sattel stößt (am WE 2x passiert, muss das Drehmoment prüfen); bei schweren Ridern kann das wohl öfters passieren laut Hörensagen
> 
> Aber, kein Öl, just einen Schaltzug einziehen, fertig.....wartungsärmer geht kaum.



wenn die Stütze nicht mehr ganz ausfährt, etwas Luft nachpumpen.
gegen das verdrehen des Sattels hilft am besten Carbonpaste an die runden angephasten Scheiben zu schmieren und ohne Drehmonent anknallen !
da verdreht sich nie wieder was


----------



## duke209 (23. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> wenn die Stütze nicht mehr ganz ausfährt, etwas Luft nachpumpen.
> gegen das verdrehen des Sattels hilft am besten Carbonpaste an die runden angephasten Scheiben zu schmieren und ohne Drehmonent anknallen !
> da verdreht sich nie wieder was



So is der Plan in einer freien Minute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bodom child (23. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> wenn die Stütze nicht mehr ganz ausfährt, etwas Luft nachpumpen.
> gegen das verdrehen des Sattels hilft am besten Carbonpaste an die runden angephasten Scheiben zu schmieren und ohne Drehmonent anknallen !
> da verdreht sich nie wieder was


Wenn die Stütze nicht mehr ganz ausfährt einfach mal nen Service machen. Gibt auf der Specialized Homepage und/oder Youtube ein schönes Video.
Im Prinzip nur Luft raus, aufschrauben, säubern, fetten, Deckel druff und weiter.
Habe beide Stützen in Verwendung (Command Post - älteres Modell und Reverb - aktuelles Modell) und finde die Specialized der Reverb haushoch überlegen (einfache Wartung, mechanische Verriegelung...). Einziger und für mich großer Nachteil ist, dass die Command Post nur mit Setback zu bekommen ist. Für mich leider unfahrbar.
Btw: Wenn die Commandpost wie oben beschrieben "herrausschießt" genügt es den Luftdruck abzusenken.

Nachtrag:
Service Video


----------



## duke209 (24. Dezember 2014)

Danke für deine Hinweise. Aber wenn sie unfahrbar für dich wg. des Setbacks ist, wieso hast du sie dann in Verwendung?


----------



## Stahlwade (24. Dezember 2014)

Aktueller Stand. XX1 Gruppe kommt nächste Woche dran 
Das fährt sich ja Hammer um Kurven. Hätte ich nie gedacht...


----------



## Stahlwade (24. Dezember 2014)




----------



## bodom child (24. Dezember 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Hinweise. Aber wenn sie unfahrbar für dich wg. des Setbacks ist, wieso hast du sie dann in Verwendung?


ist am alten 26er verbaut. Und da nach vorne gedreht ;-)
Am 29er werkelt ne Reverb, die allerdings intern (nicht zwischen Rahmen und Stütze) knarzt.


----------



## zhruz (24. Dezember 2014)

Ich finde den Mann mit dem weißen Bart hammer geil...
Hoffentlich lässt mich meine Familie zeitnah fahren...
Der Fahrbericht folgt dann demnächst hier...
Danke auch an den Schöpfer des tollen Gefährt's... F7 Uli... FROHE WEIHNACHTEN...❄️⛄️


----------



## F7 Uli (25. Dezember 2014)

gleich die Weihnachtsbaumdeko passend zum Bike abgestimmt


----------



## criscross (25. Dezember 2014)

dann gibt es ja bald geführte Fat Bike Touren an der Ostsee


----------



## ClintEastwood (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe seit 18.11.14 mein Fatboy Expert und nach ca. 700 schlammigen Kilometern ist es Zeit für ein erstes Fazit:

Die Kiste macht unglaublich Spaß, geht nicht gibt es nicht mehr…..
mein Superfly Carbon 29er Hardtail steht seither nur noch im Keller – aber es wir ja auch wieder Sommer.

Das Fatboy ist ideal für den Winter, oder auch nur um Spaß zu haben.

Allerdings bin ich von der Qualität einiger Anbauteile doch sehr enttäuscht…..

-relativ schnell montierte ich vorne eine 203 Bremsscheibe, was bei einem Fatty eigentlich Standard sein sollte.
-nach ca. 500km riss die billige Kette und das Ritzelpaket war verbogen….!

Ausstausch gegen Deore XT, sollte jetzt halten.

Die Naben laufen mittlerweile sehr rauh und schreien nach Schmierung (keine Hochdruckwäsche gemacht)
ebenso die Kurbel…..

Der an sich tolle Rahmen ist sehr kratzempfindlich (schwarzer Klavierlack)

Ansonsten gibt es keine Beanstandungen, aber ich hätte von einem Hersteller wie Specialized (mein erstes Specializes Bike) für einen Preis von 2400€ doch etwas mehr Sorgfalt bei der Qualität der Komponenten erwartet.

Schön wären auch Steckachsen gewesen….

Nichts desto trotz ist das Fatboy Expert in meinen Augen das schönste Fatbike am derzeitigen Markt,
hervorzuheben ist sicherlich die gigantische Carbon Gabel, mit dem Ground Control zusammen braucht da kein Mensch eine in meinen Augen hässliche Bluto !

Da es jetzt das Rahmenset einzeln gibt, ist ein Selbstaufbau sicherlich die bessere Alternative !

Jetzt mal ein paar Fragen zu den Naben:
hat die schon mal wer auseinander gebaut zum Fetten, bzw. was für Lager sind darin verbaut ?

Wenn ich meine Hinterradnabe bei ausgebautem Rad mit der Hand drehe, läuft sie total rau, so dass ich denke, dass ich sie vielleicht mal fetten sollte !

Nichts desto trotz freue ich mich auf den ersten Schnee morgen.....

Keep on going fat !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toastmx1 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab das eben gestern alles gemacht
Freilauf hr nabe ist easy zu öffnen u. Das lager gegenüber dem freilauf bekommt ziemlich schnell dreck rein und daher lauft dieses auch rauh.
Lagerkennung siehst du wenn du sie öffnest, kann mich gerade nicht drann errinern aber auf e-kugellager bekommst du es um 1,20 euro
Vorne sind 2 davon verbaut hinten auch 
Im freilauf sind 2 601 lager verbaut welche man im Skateboard wiederfindet! 
Immer lager mit der 2rs Dichtung kaufen


----------



## ClintEastwood (26. Dezember 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Ich hab das eben gestern alles gemacht
> Freilauf hr nabe ist easy zu öffnen u. Das lager gegenüber dem freilauf bekommt ziemlich schnell dreck rein und daher lauft dieses auch rauh.
> Lagerkennung siehst du wenn du sie öffnest, kann mich gerade nicht drann errinern aber auf e-kugellager bekommst du es um 1,20 euro
> Vorne sind 2 davon verbaut hinten auch
> ...



super, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Werde mich nach der morgigen Tour mal dran machen.
Hatte schon schiss, dass auch die Achse gebrochen ist,nachdem ich dieses Forum mal quer gelesen habe.


----------



## Toastmx1 (26. Dezember 2014)

ClintEastwood schrieb:


> super, danke für die schnelle Antwort.
> Werde mich nach der morgigen Tour mal dran machen.
> Hatte schon schiss, dass auch die Achse gebrochen ist,nachdem ich dieses Forum mal quer gelesen habe.



Da ist echt nicht viel arbeit zu investieren, wenn du willst such ich dir schnell die lagerkennung raus dann kannst ja gleich paar bestellen


----------



## ClintEastwood (26. Dezember 2014)

das wäre Weltklasse, danke im Voraus !


----------



## Stahlwade (27. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Toastmx1 (27. Dezember 2014)

LAGER Specialied Fatbike / Expert/ Se:

Vr nabe : 2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/6001-2rs	 6001-2rs
Hr nabe: 2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/6001-2rs	  6001-2rs
Freilauf:  2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/608-2rs		608-2rs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (27. Dezember 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> LAGER Specialied Fatbike / Expert/ Se....


Diese China-Lager hielten bei mir genau fünf Wochen! In meine Naben kommen nur noch FAG Lager.

Nur mal so als subjektive Zwischenbemerkung, ohne Anspruch auf kategorische Gültigkeit.


----------



## ClintEastwood (27. Dezember 2014)

besten Dank Männers !


----------



## klausklein (27. Dezember 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> LAGER Specialied Fatbike / Expert/ Se:
> 
> Vr nabe : 2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/6001-2rs	 6001-2rs
> Hr nabe: 2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/6001-2rs	  6001-2rs
> Freilauf:  2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/608-2rs		608-2rs


Hallo bis du beim Freilauf sicher?
Innenmaße:
8,00 mm


----------



## Toastmx1 (27. Dezember 2014)

klausklein schrieb:


> Hallo bis du beim Freilauf sicher?
> Innenmaße:
> 8,00 mm


 eigentlich schon aber kann nochmal nachsehen, denke aber auch eben das es min 10 mm ein müssen


----------



## klausklein (27. Dezember 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> eigentlich schon aber kann nochmal nachsehen, denke aber auch eben das es min 10 mm ein müssen



Also meine Achse ist noch aus Alu eine von den ersten die hat 12mm Durchmesser!


----------



## Toastmx1 (27. Dezember 2014)

ok ja ich ergänze es gleich


----------



## meenzerbub85 (28. Dezember 2014)

Hallo Zusammen!
Hat zufällig schon jemand von euch die Speci Carbongabel gewogen und kann mir das genaue Gewicht nennen?

Grübel schon eine ganze weile darüber, auf eine Bluto umzurüsten. Bin bei meinem Fatboy in L mittlerweile bei 14,4 kg und ich bin mir unsicher, ob es mir dann wieder zu schwer wird.


----------



## Toastmx1 (28. Dezember 2014)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen!
> Hat zufällig schon jemand von euch die Speci Carbongabel gewogen und kann mir das genaue Gewicht nennen?
> 
> Grübel schon eine ganze weile darüber, auf eine Bluto umzurüsten. Bin bei meinem Fatboy in L mittlerweile bei 14,4 kg und ich bin mir unsicher, ob es mir dann wieder zu schwer wird.


Ca 800gramm inkl. Achse

Meines wiegt nach dem umbau 14.8 mit schläuche und 1x10 usw
Ohne schläuche werden es dann ca 13


----------



## meenzerbub85 (28. Dezember 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Ca 800gramm inkl. Achse
> 
> Meines wiegt nach dem umbau 14.8 mit schläuche und 1x10 usw
> Ohne schläuche werden es dann ca 13



Vielen Dank für die schnelle Info!
Bei 800 g kann man ja gut mit 1 kg Mehrgewicht planen


----------



## Toastmx1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Dezember 2014)

Träumer...deine Schläuche wiegen also 900g das Stück?


----------



## ClintEastwood (28. Dezember 2014)

shit ! Achsbruch hinten - das bekannte Problem.
Und der Händler hat zwischen den Jahren zu....ausgerechnet jetzt, wo wir Schnee haben...

Fahre Morgen trotzdem nochmal, mal schauen wie lange es geht, hat jemand Erfahrungswerte, wie lange eine gebrochene Achse das mitmacht ?


----------



## CaseOnline (28. Dezember 2014)

ClintEastwood schrieb:


> shit ! Achsbruch hinten - das bekannte Problem.
> Und der Händler hat zwischen den Jahren zu....ausgerechnet jetzt, wo wir Schnee haben...
> 
> Fahre Morgen trotzdem nochmal, mal schauen wie lange es geht, hat jemand Erfahrungswerte, wie lange eine gebrochene Achse das mitmacht ?


Lass den Schnellspanner zu, dann müsste es noch a weng gehen. Kann halt Geräusche machen - aber noch mehr kann ja nicht kaputt gehen...


----------



## Knusberflogge (28. Dezember 2014)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> ...Grübel schon eine ganze weile darüber, auf eine Bluto umzurüsten....und ich bin mir unsicher, ob es mir dann wieder zu schwer wird.



Vergiß meinen Sattel oder die Kurbeleinheit  ... doch bei einer Federgabel ist meiner Meinung die Sicherheit, Kompfort und techn.Reserven deutlich höher zu bewerten als wie das daraus entsehende Mehrgewicht. Ich find´s gefedert einen fahrerisch bemerkenswert spührbaren Gewinn und die fahrradladengemessenen 18,2kg bei mir tun dem Fahrspaß absolut keinen Abbruch  .


----------



## tgs (28. Dezember 2014)

ClintEastwood schrieb:


> shit ! Achsbruch hinten - das bekannte Problem.
> Und der Händler hat zwischen den Jahren zu....ausgerechnet jetzt, wo wir Schnee haben...
> 
> Fahre Morgen trotzdem nochmal, mal schauen wie lange es geht, hat jemand Erfahrungswerte, wie lange eine gebrochene Achse das mitmacht ?





CaseOnline schrieb:


> Lass den Schnellspanner zu, dann müsste es noch a weng gehen. Kann halt Geräusche machen - aber noch mehr kann ja nicht kaputt gehen...



Na ja @CaseOnline , das würde ich jetzt nicht so leichtfertig schreiben.

Guckst du!


----------



## CaseOnline (28. Dezember 2014)

tgs schrieb:


> Na ja @CaseOnline , das würde ich jetzt nicht so leichtfertig schreiben.
> 
> Guckst du!


OK. Also hoffen und Taxigeld einstecken. Mein Laufradlbauer hat halt auch gefragt, warum ich so 'nen Stress mache - das ginge doch noch.

Normalerweise würde ich auch sofort tauschen lassen. Aber bei dem Wetter...?


----------



## Börgit (28. Dezember 2014)

@CaseOnline,ist dein bikemarktaccount kaputt?


----------



## Toastmx1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Träumer...deine Schläuche wiegen also 900g das Stück?


Ca ja!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Dezember 2014)

Ups,dann habe ich Nichts gesagt!
Warum fährst du dann keine surly Schläuche,die wiegen nur 400g pro Stück?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toastmx1 (28. Dezember 2014)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ups,dann habe ich Nichts gesagt!
> Warum fährst du dann keine surly Schläuche,die wiegen nur 400g pro Stück?



Weil ich immer wenn ich ein paar kaufen wollte den Gedanken von tubeless im Kopf hatte, und jetzt setzte ich es endlich um


----------



## meenzerbub85 (28. Dezember 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Weil ich immer wenn ich ein paar kaufen wollte den Gedanken von tubeless im Kopf hatte, und jetzt setzte ich es endlich um



Finde das Gewicjt grundlegend schon sehr beachtlich.☺️ Mein Fatboy hat ab Werk in L schon 14,7 Kg auf die Waage gebracht und da war noch keine Reverb drauf (geschweige denn eine Bluto)...


----------



## Toastmx1 (28. Dezember 2014)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> Finde das Gewicjt grundlegend schon sehr beachtlich.☺️ Mein Fatboy hat ab Werk in L schon 14,7 Kg auf die Waage gebracht und da war noch keine Reverb drauf (geschweige denn eine Bluto)...



Hab ne Command post, neuen Vorbau, Naben, Speichen, Kurbel, Pedale, Schaltung und Bremsen und Bluto mit 120mm


----------



## meenzerbub85 (28. Dezember 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Hab ne Command post, neuen Vorbau, Naben, Speichen, Kurbel, Pedale, Schaltung und Bremsen und Bluto mit 120mm



Da hast du ja ordentlich investiert!
Auf welche Naben ist die Wahl gefallen?
Vor dieser Wahl stünde ich im Fall eines Bluto-Umbaus auch


----------



## Toastmx1 (28. Dezember 2014)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> Da hast du ja ordentlich investiert!
> Auf welche Naben ist die Wahl gefallen?
> Vor dieser Wahl stünde ich im Fall eines Bluto-Umbaus auch


Hope, über sören speer


----------



## duke209 (29. Dezember 2014)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> Da hast du ja ordentlich investiert!
> Auf welche Naben ist die Wahl gefallen?
> Vor dieser Wahl stünde ich im Fall eines Bluto-Umbaus auch



Die Hope kriegst du überall zu kaufen. Dann ziehst du dir bei Youtube das Video "Laufrad einspeichen" von laufraddesign.de rein, und du hast einen Nachmittag eine nette Arbeit. Finales zentrieren und abdrücken kannst dann vom Fachmann machen lassen, sofern nicht selber..... Rundet den Umbau ab 

Bei mir steht jetzt tubless Umbau an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toastmx1 (29. Dezember 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Die Hope kriegst du überall zu kaufen. Dann ziehst du dir bei Youtube das Video "Laufrad einspeichen" von laufraddesign.de rein, und du hast einen Nachmittag eine nette Arbeit. Finales zentrieren und abdrücken kannst dann vom Fachmann machen lassen, sofern nicht selber..... Rundet den Umbau ab
> 
> Bei mir steht jetzt tubless Umbau an.


Hab gerade ein Tubeless set bestellt
Nachgerechnet Spare ich mir 2 mal Fatboy Schlauch (Nochmal gewogen 1 stk wiegt 800g +- (ist bei mir unterschiedlich)), Tape, Ventil, Milch (8 ounces - ca 233gramm) ergibt ca 250 gramm pro Reifen 
Dabei spare ich mir um die 1 Kg am Bike, dabei kann ich mir vorstellen das das eine deutliche Antriebsverbesserung mit sich bringt da die rotierende Masse weniger wird


----------



## duke209 (29. Dezember 2014)

Geiles Video, schöner Trail....


----------



## criscross (29. Dezember 2014)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein Tubeless set bestellt
> Nachgerechnet Spare ich mir 2 mal Fatboy Schlauch (Nochmal gewogen 1 stk wiegt 800g +- (ist bei mir unterschiedlich)), Tape, Ventil, Milch (8 ounces - ca 233gramm) ergibt ca 250 gramm pro Reifen
> Dabei spare ich mir um die 1 Kg am Bike, dabei kann ich mir vorstellen das das eine deutliche Antriebsverbesserung mit sich bringt da die rotierende Masse weniger wird


boah....und ich dachte schon die ON ONE Schläuche im Fatty mit ihren 600gr wären die schwersten....


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Geiles Video, schöner Trail....



Unglaublich geiler Trail und echte Könner ... Respekt!  ... wenn ich irgendwann mal SO fahren kann, dann kauf ich mir auch ein "Pro" -  - also wohl eher nie!


----------



## duke209 (29. Dezember 2014)

criscross schrieb:


> boah....und ich dachte schon die ON ONE Schläuche im Fatty mit ihren 600gr wären die schwersten....



Meine originalen Speci's lagen bei 600g. Hatte gleich auf Maxxis (420g) gewechselt gehabt.


----------



## chriiss (29. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Dezember 2014)

Bei Rose kommen noch die Kosten für den Karton und eine Wartezeit bis Februar/März hinzu


----------



## a3styler (29. Dezember 2014)

wegen der Größe...  

Ich bin auch 1,79m und die Schrittlänge kommt auch ca. hin...  müsst ich aber nochmal nachmessen... 
Bin ein Fatboy in L probegefahren...  hat schon irgendwie gepasst... aber nicht 100%.
Ich steh eher auf kleine, wendige Bikes...  
Hab mir dann eins in M bestellt...   das passt mir perfekt..


----------



## Alex0303 (29. Dezember 2014)

Bin ca. 1,84m mit einer Schrittlänge von 88 - 89cm ... hab ein L, was mMn genau für mich passt. 
Eine Nummer kleiner wär mir vielleicht schon zu unruhig.
Bei dir könnts genau passen.

Zu den Teilen:
die x7 funktioniert bei mir so wie sie soll. nachdem ich sie allerdings bei meinem Sturz letztens geschrottet hab, hab ich gleich auf eine x9 aufgerüstet.
Mir war die Bremse zu schwach auf der Brust. Hab nun eine Shimano Zee (vorne 203 / hinten 180) verbaut.
wie ich mein Bike nach dem Unfall zum Händler gebracht hab, hatte er einen Fatboy stehen, weil bei dem die Bremsen nicht ordentlich funktioniert haben.

Fahrbar ist das Bike mit allemal.  Und man kann ja upgraden wenn was kaputt geht. 

Ich hab meins auch um ca. 1.600 bekommen. Mit den Teilen die ich getauscht hab war ich insgesamt auf ca. 1.900

Ich bin völlig zufrieden damit. Macht einfach viel Spaß.


----------



## Toastmx1 (29. Dezember 2014)

Erste Schnee ausfahrt heute!

Fazit:
Geht leichter als gedacht
Uphill: wenn es geht auf ausgegangenem Weg sonst schieben 
Downhill: anfangs auf der Forststraße, fährt sich ziemlich sicher in den Kurven kaum Driften der Reifen außer gewollt...
Singletrail: Fahrbar aber Off Cambers Meiden (zu hohe rutschgefahr)

Und zum abschluss ein 100hm auf 300m langes Feld mit 40 cm Powder!
Das Ding lässt sich mega gut Surfen und mann kann sogar richtige Bogen fahren.

Achtung: Bremsen werden lautstark, Bremsen Vereisen sehr leicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatrat (30. Dezember 2014)

@ Chris: Ich bin 179cm und habe mich für "M" entschieden. Passt mir besser!

Ich habe € 1700 gezahlt, dein Preis ist also heiß! ....ach ja, im September bestellt und hoffe auf 09.01. Liefertermin!

Viel Spaß!


----------



## meenzerbub85 (30. Dezember 2014)

chriiss schrieb:


> Als Möchtegern-Fatbike-Einsteiger hab ich ein paar Fragen an die Fatboy-Spezialisten. Vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen.
> 
> Nachdem ich über die Feiertage ziemlich viel im Netz zu Fatbikes rumgestöbert habe, juckt es mir unheimlich in den Fingern. Ähnliche Reflexe gab es in der Vergangenheit immer wieder, die ich bisher aber immer erfolgreich unterdrückt habe.
> Habe dann heute morgen bei einem Händler, der das Fatboy da stehen hat vorbei geschaut und probegesessen. Es war ein Modell Größe L und hat nach meinem subjektiven Empfinden eigentlich ganz gut gepasst und auch laut Verkäufer ist es passend. Eins in Größe M war leider nicht zum Vergleich auf Lager. Trotz des subjektiv guten Eindrucks, bin ich etwas verunsichert, da ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin eher ein M-Modell zu benötigen. Ich habe eine Schrittlänger von ca. 83 cm und bin 179cm groß. Gibt es hier vergleichbar große Fahrer? Welche Größe würdet ihr grundsätzlich empfehlen?
> ...



Hi,
Ich bin 1,83 groß und habe eine Schrittlänge von 84 cm. Fahre meiner Räder gerne kompakt. Trotzdem war das M zu klein für mich und ich bin auf L gegangen. Hänge wohl irgendwo zwischen den größen, aber das L passt besser!


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2014)

bin ebenfalls 1,79 bei 86cm schrittlänge:

ich hab von einem Freund das "L" probefahren können und es hat wirklich gut gepasst. nicht zu sportlich, nicht zu gestreckt drauf gesessen, alles so, wie's sein soll.
bin dann zum Händler und auf ein "M" gesessen ... was soll ich sagen: ebenfalls alles gut! etwas aufrechter gesessen aber die optimale sitzposition ließ sich immer noch perfekt realisieren.

Also hab ich das "M" gekauft und bin absolut - und das jedes mal wenn ich drauf sitze - total happy mit dem Teil ... wäre ich aber mit einem "L" auch. 

Ich denke, dass wir mit +/- 1,80m gerade an der Grenze sind, wo wir ganz problemlos beide rahmengrößen fahren können.

wenn du Gelegenheit hast ein FatBoy zu fahren, dann mach es ... ein FB fahren heißt aber meistens auch ein FB kaufen! und eines versprech ich dir: du wirst dir keine Sekunde mehr Gedanken über das ROSE machen 

@teile:
ich hätte noch vor einem Jahr (sprichwörtlich) getötet um an meinem FLASH 29 noch irgendwo 10 oder 20 Gramm rausholen zu können. Carbon-Laufräder waren ein Muss und alles unter X.O unfahrbar ... Mittlerweile setz ich mich auf mein FB mit Laufrädern aus Blei, bremse mit einer verachtenswerten Tektro, völlig überraschend wechselt die Kette auch mittels eines X.7 schaltwerkes klaglos die Ritzel ... und ich hab trotz all dieser "schändlichen" Ausstattungsteile Spaß wie noch nie zuvor!! 

Letzteres findet seinen Niederschlag auch darin, dass mein Flash im Letzten halben Jahr gerade 1x ran durfte.

in diesem Sinne:

FatBike / FatBoy rules!


----------



## zhruz (30. Dezember 2014)

Tja Uli, meine Frau macht alles möglich für das FatBike. Da wird sogar die Weihnachtsdeko drauf abgestimmt...;-)
Die erste Tour mit dem Bike war am Samstag schon ein krasser Eindruck. In einem überfüllten Urlauberort (ca. 35.000 Urlauber) an der Ostsee, zum Jahreswechsel mit dem FatBike durch die Straßen zu rollen, hat schon was. Mehr Werbung für das Segment "FatBike" geht nicht. Interessant zu sehen wie wenig Menschen solche Bike's überhaupt kennen, wenn die Leute lieber den dicken Reifen hinterher schauen und sogar den vorbei fahrenden Ferrari links liegen lassen...
Schade nur das ich gestern den ganzen Tag Schnee schaufeln musste, denn am Morgen hat mich die Landschaft und das Expert ziemlich stark angeblinzelt. Heute ist leider alles wieder Matschig...:-(
Aber spätestens am 10.01.2015 werden ich das Bike durch unsere Kühlung scheuchen und dann ist mir auch das Wetter egal...
Den Fahrbericht gibt es dann gleich im Anschluss an die Tour.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich allen Board-Aktiven einen fääättten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.


----------



## chriiss (30. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## Alex0303 (30. Dezember 2014)

bekommst die L überall zum selben Preis?
bzw. das M um ca. 1.600 wenns bestellt wird?


----------



## Sasch... (30. Dezember 2014)

@chriiss 
Ich glaube Fahrrad Denfeld in Bad Homburg hat noch welche in M...


----------



## chriiss (30. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## F7 Uli (30. Dezember 2014)

zhruz schrieb:


> Tja Uli, meine Frau macht alles möglich für das FatBike. Da wird sogar die Weihnachtsdeko drauf abgestimmt...;-)
> Die erste Tour mit dem Bike war am Samstag schon ein krasser Eindruck. In einem überfüllten Urlauberort (ca. 35.000 Urlauber) an der Ostsee, zum Jahreswechsel mit dem FatBike durch die Straßen zu rollen, hat schon was. Mehr Werbung für das Segment "FatBike" geht nicht. Interessant zu sehen wie wenig Menschen solche Bike's überhaupt kennen, wenn die Leute lieber den dicken Reifen hinterher schauen und sogar den vorbei fahrenden Ferrari links liegen lassen...
> Schade nur das ich gestern den ganzen Tag Schnee schaufeln musste, denn am Morgen hat mich die Landschaft und das Expert ziemlich stark angeblinzelt. Heute ist leider alles wieder Matschig...:-(
> Aber spätestens am 10.01.2015 werden ich das Bike durch unsere Kühlung scheuchen und dann ist mir auch das Wetter egal...
> ...


Danke Peter  an dem Leuchtturm werden werden wir Ostern mal auf die neuen Räder anstoßen und vieleicht den ein oder anderen Videodreh machen ))))Viele Grüße aus Berlin 
Ach von mir allen anderen ein Fääääten Rutsch ins Jahr 2015


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (30. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## Alex0303 (30. Dezember 2014)

Dann wirds morgen Zeit für die erste Fahrt 

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## chriiss (30. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## duke209 (30. Dezember 2014)

Viel Spaß damit. Und ja, wirst nimmer sauber heimkehren, ist normal 
Wie sieht deine Teileliste aus? 


@Toastmx1 - ich musst tatsächlich erstmal nach Off Chamber googlen....was man nicht alles so fahren kann


----------



## duke209 (30. Dezember 2014)

Fatboy SE - Einstiegsmodell

Falls ich es hier überlesen hab, Asche auf mein Haupt. Ansonsten speziell die Euro-Version schön anzusehen und für ein Costum-Aufbau (den jeder irgendwie beginnt) nicht so schlecht:

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/fat-bikes/946361d1418498329-specialized-fatboy-se-pics-image.jpg

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/fat-bikes/946265d1418447389-specialized-fatboy-se-pics-image.jpg

Bericht auch unter Fatbike-Transalp.


----------



## Allgaeufex (30. Dezember 2014)

Bigfoot im Wald entdeckt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (30. Dezember 2014)

@chriiss 
viel Spass damit...   
hast dir echt ein super Bike gekauft mit dem du seeeehr viel Spass haben wirst...


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2014)

@chrliss
Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich würde mal sagen: Alles richtig gemacht!


----------



## cherokee190 (31. Dezember 2014)

zhruz schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 346336



Leuchtturm in Bastorf 
Kühlung würde mich mit dem Mooni auch mal reizen.


----------



## chriiss (31. Dezember 2014)

.


----------



## tgs (31. Dezember 2014)

chriiss schrieb:


> Mit Reifen und Luftdruck werde ich wohl noch etwas experimentieren müssen. Meine Standpumpe ist im Bereich unter 1 Bar wegen fehlender Skalierung sehr ungenau. Schwer zu sagen, ob jetzt 0,5 oder 0,7 Bar drin sind. Welche Pumpen verwendet ihr?
> In weichem/tiefen Schnee/Schneematsch rutscht das Vorderrad schon bei geringen Lenkmanövern recht gerne weg. Hier hatte ich mir etwas mehr erhofft, was den insgesamt sehr positiven Eindruck aber nicht wirklich schmälert.


Der "richtige" Luftdruck ist das Entscheidente! 0,1 bar können einen himmelweiten Unterschied ausmachen, wie z.B. ein VR das rutscht oder eben Grip hat.
Bei Pumpen gibt es im Bereich > 1 bar nichts wirklich gescheites zu kaufen. Es gibt aber welche, bei denen man die Manometeruhr tauschen kann. So wie ich, benutzen die meisten, glaube ich, einen digitalen und/oder analogen Luftdruckprüfer. Darüber wurde aber hier im Forum schon sehr ausführlich berichtet!


----------



## Fettydriver (1. Januar 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck:
> Für besonders schnelle Runden ist das Bike nicht geschaffen, ...........
> .......
> .......
> Ein Bike um die Natur neu zu genießen!


Genau so ist es .
Finde ich gut (und ehrlich), dass Du diese Eigenschaft mit in Deine ersten Erfahrungen einbringst, aber ich denke Du hast Ausweichmöglichkeiten mit anderen Bikes.

Das Fatbiken sollte überwiegend Spaß bereiten, egal für was man es nutzt. Mit "flott unterwegs zu sein" aus eigener Kraft ist da nichts zu machen, in dieser Disziplin hat man aus physikalischen Gründen Fat keine Opportunität.


----------



## chriiss (1. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Fatster (1. Januar 2015)

@rutschen auf schnee:
also ich bin gestern bei vielleicht 10-15 cm schneedecke daumen-o-meter gemessene 0,4 bar gefahren (tubeless) und ich bin um die ecken geknallt als gäbs kein morgen - traktion ohne ende, da rutschte nix, da ist nix 'ausgebrochen', null, nada!
wie bereits von meinen vorschreibern angeführt kann ich nur bestätigen, dass der richtige und vor allem der dem jeweiligen terrain *angepasste* luftdruck das A&O ist und den wesentlichsten einfluss auf das fahrerlebnis eines fatbikes hat - insbesondere bei schnee.
logo; wenn ich natürlich vor habe, auf dem neckarradweg ne grundlagenausdauer-einheit einzulegen, dann darfs gerne auch mal 0,7 sein, aber mehr hab ich bis dato noch nie gefahren.

@für schnelle runden nicht geeignet:
hmmm,  schlimm, wenn ich diese ansicht NICHT generell teile? gerade wenns technisch mal etwas "anspruchsvoller" zur sache geht, dann bin ich (gefühlt) mit dem FB keinen deut langsamer als zuvor mit meinen 29er race-hardtails unterwegs.
klar, bei richtig langen anstiegen schlägt die physik zu und dann fordern die schweren laufräder ihren tribut und das stilfser joch erklimme ich mit dem rennrad sicherlich auch deutlich schneller, aber für das, was vtl. jeder von uns zu 90% am häufigsten fährt - die sprichwörtlichen zweieinhalb oder dreistündigen "feierabend-, haus- oder wochendend trainingsrunden" - halte ich das FB für so "schnell" wie jedes andere mtb auch ... eine gewisse "leidensbereitschaft" vorausgesetzt.

@ausweichmöglichkeiten auf andere räder:
mal schnauen, in welcher häufigkeit du deine anderen räder zukünftig noch nutzt?  wie bereits erwähnt, hängen MEINE "alternativen" nur noch an der wand 

in diesem sinne ... euch allen ein gutes neues jahr und viele spassige, sturz- und pannenfrei FatBoy-kilometer in 2015


----------



## michi3 (1. Januar 2015)

Der Handschutz ist geil


----------



## chriiss (1. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (1. Januar 2015)

@handschutz:
hält die hände schön warm  zudem, aber das war gestern temperaturbedingt nicht wirklich vonnöten, kann man da auch noch "lenkerstulpen" drüber schieben und kommt trotzdem noch immer perfekt an die bremse und die schaltung.

@16,6 kg:
issen scherz, oder?  du hast doch ein "Army" in "M""? da wäre mein orangenes "M" ja mehr als 2,5 kg leichter  ... da ist was faul im staate dänemark!


----------



## chriiss (2. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Fatster (2. Januar 2015)

na also, geht doch!  ... und ich hab mich schon gefragt, was du da wohl in der trinkflasche hattest  

jetzt noch die schläuche raus und du hast mit 20,- € einsatz nochmals 600-700 gramm gespart - und das sogar noch an den laufrädern - das schaffst du mit keiner anderen zweiradgattung dieser welt


----------



## chriiss (2. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Allgaeufex (2. Januar 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> @Fatster
> Welche Schläuche?
> Welcher Shop (online) ist empfehlenswert?
> Finde es bislang recht mühsam Fat-Parts zu finden.



Servus

Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit ihm hier gemacht:  http://fatbikes.at/

Sehr netter Kontakt ( auch Telefonisch ) und schneller Versand.


----------



## Toastmx1 (2. Januar 2015)

Hibike und bike24 haben fatbike teile

Nur gute Erfahrungen, Bis jetzt..würde auf tubeless umbauen


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> @Fatster
> Welche Schläuche?
> Welcher Shop (online) ist empfehlenswert?
> Finde es bislang recht mühsam Fat-Parts zu finden.



 ... ähm ... das _"schläuche raus_" war GENAU SO gemeint ... schläuche raus! tubeless! 

und die 20,- € bezogen sich auf die anschaffung von panzertape, dichtmilch und tubeless-ventile ...  ... ok, sagen wir 40,- €, aber das ist trotzdem das allerbestestens angelegte geld ever


----------



## chriiss (3. Januar 2015)

.


----------



## Fatster (5. Januar 2015)

Hat von euch *auch* jemand Probleme mit "Wasser" im Rahmen? 

Hatte mein FB neulich zur ersten (vorgeschriebenen) Durchsicht beim freundlichen Specialized-Händler und der meinte bei der Rückgabe des Dingens, es sei "_extrem viel Wasser im Tretlagerbereich_" gewesen ... oukeiii!?  
Klar, er natürlich das FB "ausgeleert", alles wieder abgeschmiert und gut war's. Nun bin ich Samstag bei strömendem Regen zwei Stunden durch die Gegend geschrubbt und habs FB danach in der Garage abtrocknen lassen. Als ich's dann auf's Hinterrad hochgezogen hab um es besser durch den Keller ins Fahrradzimmer manövrieren zu können, da ist mir hinten durch die beiden kleinen inneren Löcher an den diagonalen Sitzstreben das Wasser nur so rausgeplätschert - hab ne richtige Spur durch den Keller gezogen.

Das Problem hatte ich in dieser Ausprägung bei meinen 29"er Plastikrahmen bis dato noch überhaupt nicht und irgendwie macht mich das ehrlich gesagt etwas "nervös"  

Jemand 'ne Idee, wo das Wasser in den Rahmen eindringen könnte? Sitz- bzw. Sattelstützenrohr? Da wäre zumindest vorne ein kleiner "Spalt", wo das Wasser sich evtl. seinen Weg suchen könnte ... sonst fällt mir da echt nix Anderes ein.		

Und "nein", ich hab *kein Auslaufmodell* gekauft, den Gag könnt ihr euch sparen 

Danke schon mal für euren Input!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (5. Januar 2015)

hast du keine Ablaufbohrung unter dem Tretlager ?


----------



## tgs (5. Januar 2015)

Das ist ganz normal, dass sich Feuchtigkeit im Rahmen bildet. Hauptsächlich dringt Wasser/Flüssigkeit über das Sattelrohr ein. Aber auch das Steuerrohr wird nicht zu 100% wasserdicht sein. Ausserdem entsteht vor allem in der kalten Jahreszeit Kondenswasser im Rahmen und das sammelt sich eben an der tiefsten Stelle.
An den Kettenstrebenenden befinden sich kleine Bohrungen, über die man die Flüssigkeit ablaufen lassen kann (auf HR hoch stellen). Ich habe zusätzlich ein 2mm Loch in das Innenlager gebohrt, so dass Wasser besser/schneller ablaufen kann. Seit dem ist mein Innenlager ziemlich trocken und rostfrei.

p.s.
Lt. Spezialiced erlischt dadurch die Rahmengarantie, was ich aber rechtlch bezweifle, wenn z.B. das Steuerrohr bricht.


----------



## Fatster (5. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> hast du keine Ablaufbohrung unter dem Tretlager ?



... doch, aber damit es da unten nicht reinzieht hab ich da gleich nen schmiernippel draufgedreht!


----------



## criscross (5. Januar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... doch, aber damit es da unten nicht reinzieht hab ich da gleich nen schmiernippel draufgedreht!


dann schraub doch gleich noch nen Wasserhahn dran zum ablassen


----------



## accutrax (5. Januar 2015)

einfach nach fahren im starken regen oder im schnee ..
sattelstütze raus und das rad über nacht auf den kopf stellen (auf sattel und lenker)..
zeitung drunter wegen der brühe die raustropft...oder fliesst, je nach dem..
zusätzlich noch bohrung im bb gehäuse wie oben beschrieben und gut ists..

gruss accu


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Januar 2015)

Rahmenschlitz unter der Sattelklemme mit Klebeband schließen,über die Sattelstütze ein O-Ring,dann sollte es eigentlich relativ dicht sein!
Was dann noch kommt,kannste nicht verhindern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (5. Januar 2015)

Ablaufbohrung muss einfach sein.


----------



## duke209 (5. Januar 2015)

Hab's schonmal gesagt, waschen wird überbewertet! 
Mein Tretlager war letztens trocken beim KB-Umbau, obwohl Kiste genug abbekommt.


----------



## Knusberflogge (5. Januar 2015)

Also von @F7 Uli kenn ich ja die Bohrung im Kurbelgehäuse, aber haben hier andere auch einfach in den Rahmen gebohrt? Was passiert denn ( im Falle eines alu´schen Fatboy ) wenn die Nässe nicht abfließt? Schwergängiger Rost bzw.späterer Ausfall an den Lagern? Bin da nur verwundert, dass da die Hersteller nicht vorbeugend "Ablaufmöglichkeiten" vorsehen, wenn die Nässebildung ein Problem wäre.


----------



## F7 Uli (5. Januar 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Also von @F7 Uli kenn ich ja die Bohrung im Kurbelgehäuse, aber haben hier andere auch einfach in den Rahmen gebohrt? Was passiert denn ( im Falle eines alu´schen Fatboy ) wenn die Nässe nicht abfließt? Schwergängiger Rost bzw.späterer Ausfall an den Lagern? Bin da nur verwundert, dass da die Hersteller nicht vorbeugend "Ablaufmöglichkeiten" vorsehen, wenn die Nässebildung ein Problem wäre.


Danke Knusperflogge  Das geht aber nur beim Fatboy ( Innenlagerbuchse, nicht beim Expert .Also ich habe bei regelmäßigen nachfetten keine Probleme Alles schön


----------



## MossAndrew (6. Januar 2015)

Hallo, hat jemand schonmal irgendwo das originale Felgenband des Fatboy's in Schwarz gesehen?

Oder alternativ ein ähnlich gutes Band in Schwarz???

Das Originale scheint ja eine Art Gewebeband zu sein, oder???


----------



## F7 Uli (6. Januar 2015)

Folie zum Auto bekleben in 75mm Streifen schneiden und mit dem Orginal Felgenband fixieren oder 75mm Surly Felgenband . Ich habe es bei meinem Army  mit grüner Folie gemacht. Diese gibt es beim Autofolierer fürn paar cent  in Allen Farben.


----------



## MossAndrew (6. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Folie zum Auto bekleben in 75mm Streifen schneiden und mit dem Orginal Felgenband fixieren oder 75mm Surly Felgenband . Ich habe es bei meinem Army  mit grüner Folie gemacht. Diese gibt es beim Autofolierer fürn paar cent  in Allen Farben.



Vielen Dank. 
Passt das Surly Band denn perfekt zu den Originalfelgen???


----------



## meikltschäcksn (6. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Danke Knusperflogge  Das geht aber nur beim Fatboy ( Innenlagerbuchse, nicht beim Expert .Also ich habe bei regelmäßigen nachfetten keine Probleme Alles schön



weil ich ja nächste woche meinen FB rahmen zum pulvern bringe, wo macht man am besten die bohrung im tretlagergehäuse? einfach eine ca. 3mm bohrung unten in der mitte des gehäuses? 
*dankbar für ratschläge*


----------



## Toastmx1 (6. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Passt das Surly Band denn perfekt zu den Originalfelgen???



Hab meines mit gorilla tape beklebt


----------



## meenzerbub85 (6. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Vielen Dank.
> Passt das Surly Band denn perfekt zu den Originalfelgen???


Passt perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (6. Januar 2015)

meenzerbub85 schrieb:


> Passt perfekt!



Danke !!!


----------



## zoomer (6. Januar 2015)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> wo macht man am besten die bohrung im tretlagergehäuse? einfach eine ca. 3mm bohrung unten in der mitte des gehäuses?
> *dankbar für ratschläge*



Genau !


----------



## duke209 (7. Januar 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Hab meines mit gorilla tape beklebt


Ich erkenn nur nen Heizkörper, obwohl ich Fatboy Schriftzüge sehe


----------



## zhruz (7. Januar 2015)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> weil ich ja nächste woche meinen FB rahmen zum pulvern bringe, wo macht man am besten die bohrung im tretlagergehäuse? einfach eine ca. 3mm bohrung unten in der mitte des gehäuses?
> *dankbar für ratschläge*


Mach die Bohrung mittig - aber weiter nach hinten, wenn Du mit Schmiernippel arbeiten möchtest. Hinterrad ausbauen und dann so weit wie möglich mit der Bohrmaschine hochsetzen. So verhinderst Du das der Schmiernippel im Gelände eventuell aufsetzt und/oder sogar abreißt.
Die Schmiernippel sind meistens im Gewinde 6x1 und dann musst Du ein 5er Loch bohren. Wenn Du kein vertrauen in Deine Bohrmaschine hast (wegen Rundlauf), nimm lieber einen 4,5mm Bohrer...
Wenn Du nur ein Wasserablaufloch bohren möchtest (ohne Schmierfunktion), dann unten direkt in der Mitte bohren.


----------



## meikltschäcksn (7. Januar 2015)

danke, ich will nur zur sicherheit ein wasserloch.


----------



## duke209 (7. Januar 2015)

@meikltschäcksn - gibts die Speci Schriftzüge zu bestellen oder lässt du die nacherstellen oder lässt du sie weg?


----------



## meikltschäcksn (7. Januar 2015)

@duke209  ich werde keinen speci sticker draufkleben. vielleicht bau ich mir den fatboy schriftzug als vector-grafik nach und mache mir einen aufkleber draus.


----------



## F7 Uli (8. Januar 2015)

So das erste Bauteil vom neuen Expert ist gelandet und wird sich bei Sören Speer über ein Paar schwarze Hope Naben freuen. Die anderen Bauteile werden nun auch, wenn sie denn den Weg nach Berlin finden,nach und nach eintreffen.


----------



## F7 Uli (8. Januar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (8. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


>



WOW, sehr geil !
Wo und zu welchem Preis hast du die Bestellt ?
ca. Lieferzeit ?


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> WOW, sehr geil !
> Wo und zu welchem Preis hast du die Bestellt ?
> ca. Lieferzeit ?


gib doch einfach mal oben rechts im Suche Feld "Nextie" als Suchbegriff ein, da findest du alles was du wissen möchtest und noch viel mehr


----------



## MossAndrew (8. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> gib doch einfach mal oben rechts im Suche Feld "Nextie" als Suchbegriff ein, da findest du alles was du wissen möchtest und noch viel mehr



Danke !
Hatte schon gegoogelt und war auf der Nextie Seite, wollte nur wissen ob die Dinger von DA auch wirklich kommen und ob Uli´s auch von da sind ?


----------



## F7 Uli (8. Januar 2015)

Danke das auch die Farbgebung gefällt .Farbe ist in Natura noch etwas dunkler als abgebildet. Brain von Nextie hat es so nach meinen Wünschen lackiert . Am 15.Dez bestellt und die Woche angekommen. Mit dem Zoll in Frankfurt hatte ich gar keine Probleme .Di

 es hat alles die GDSK gemacht und dafür 25€ genommen. Für mich ein guter Service . Ich bin nun mal selber gespannt, was da nun aus den ganzen Teilen für ein	 Ku dam Racer entsteht. Pimp my bike !! wird ja nach Fatboy Army mit Lefty , dem schönen Expert mit Rock Shox  ( zhruz ) nun schon dritte .


----------



## Knusberflogge (8. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Pimp my bike !! wird ja nach Fatboy Army mit Lefty , dem schönen Expert mit Rock Shox  ( zhruz ) nun schon dritte .



Du bist ein sehr sehr kranker Mann, Uli   .

Ich bin ebenfalls gespannt wie es dann fertig ausschaut. Viel Spaß Dir weiterhin  .


----------



## FlowinFlo (8. Januar 2015)

Entweder habe ich den Verkauf falsch "abgespeichert" oder du baust aus deinem Grünen eine Hommage an dein verflossenes Rotes. (?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (8. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Entweder habe ich den Verkauf falsch "abgespeichert" oder du baust aus deinem Grünen eine Hommage an dein verflossenes Rotes. (?)


Nein ,das Army bleibt für Wald und Wiese . 

 Ein rotes kommt dazu........


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Januar 2015)

Glaube du bist Rockefeller! 
Die Nexties sind der Hammer!
Ich fang schon mal an zu sparen.


----------



## zhruz (9. Januar 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Du bist ein sehr sehr kranker Mann, Uli   .
> 
> Ich bin ebenfalls gespannt wie es dann fertig ausschaut. Viel Spaß Dir weiterhin  .



Aber sehr liebenswert...
Hauptsache F7 Uli kommt Ostern nicht mit seinem neuen schwarz/roten Renner an die Küste. Ich möchte nämlich nicht schuld sein, wenn seine feuerroten Nextie's hier im Wald geschrottet werden...


----------



## duke209 (9. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Nein ,das Army bleibt für Wald und Wiese . Anhang anzeigen 348874 Ein rotes kommt dazu........





....das Army bleibt für Wald und Wiese.....

Dass neue für die Eisdiehle??? 

Bin anscheinend der einigste hier, aber mir persönlich sind die Nexties too much, egal ob am Borealis, am Argon oder am Fatboy. Von der Felgenoptik ansich, bis hin zum zu großen Farbklecks, da geht bei mir Optik vor Gewicht.  

Aber wird sicher ein durchdachter Aufbau


----------



## F7 Uli (9. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> ....das Army bleibt für Wald und Wiese.....
> 
> Dass neue für die Eisdiehle???
> 
> ...


Stimmt , aber nur die am Ku dam ........ oder Ostseestrandpromenade bei Gosch ...... oder einfach nur Spass haben.)))))
Ich habe vor ,das Alubike so weit zu pimpen das es Straßencruiser (Racer )mit Bud vorn und hinten Fääät ausschaut und gut rollt . Die Geo vom Expert finde ich dafür bestens geeignet, da es vorne mit Carbongabel nicht so hoch baut. Vielleicht mache ich vorn noch ein größeres Kettenblatt drauf ,wenn die ersten Test Km hinter mit liegen. Nun erst mal auf die Teile warten


----------



## a3styler (9. Januar 2015)

ich finds cool...  

bin schon gespannt wies zusammengebaut aussieht...


----------



## titzy (9. Januar 2015)

@F7 Uli
Ich auch, das Nextiebike musste unbedingt mal zu ner Ausfahrt mitbringen!


----------



## F7 Uli (9. Januar 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> @F7 Uli
> Ich auch, das Nextiebike musste unbedingt mal zu ner Ausfahrt mitbringen!


Mach ich ,müßten  uns mal wieder mit den anderen  Fät treffen . Vielleicht lässt sich was organisieren.


----------



## MossAndrew (9. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Stimmt , aber nur die am Ku dam ........ oder Ostseestrandpromenade bei Gosch ...... oder einfach nur Spass haben.)))))
> Ich habe vor ,das Alubike so weit zu pimpen das es Straßencruiser (Racer )mit Bud vorn und hinten Fääät ausschaut und gut rollt . Die Geo vom Expert finde ich dafür bestens geeignet, da es vorne mit Carbongabel nicht so hoch baut. Vielleicht mache ich vorn noch ein größeres Kettenblatt drauf ,wenn die ersten Test Km hinter mit liegen. Nun erst mal auf die Teile warten



Gibt es in der 4.6 oder 4.8 er Region nicht auch nen coolen Strassenreifen like Supermoto ?!? Das wäre doch der Hit für deinen Streetracer, oder???


----------



## duke209 (10. Januar 2015)

Der BFL würde dann gut an den Streetfighter passen. Beste Rollwiderstand unter den dicken und fürs leichte Gelände (unbefestigte Wege im Tiergarten, Schottereinfahrt vorm Ritz) sollte der reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fettydriver (10. Januar 2015)

Speziell am Fatboy sieht der Big Fat Larry 4,7“ (BFL) so aus. Ich nutze das Fatboy nur als Flachlandtourer (Anstiege oder gar komplette Berge schaffe ich nicht mehr).Der BFL läuft leicht und bewältigt auch problemlos unwegsame Flächen.










Gruß


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Januar 2015)

Wärst du so nett und mißt mir mal die Breite in mm?


----------



## Fettydriver (10. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wärst du so nett und mißt mir mal die Breite in mm?


Gerne, 111,3 mm da die BFL sehr niedere und kaum umlaufende Schulterstollen haben.


----------



## Joki (10. Januar 2015)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Speziell am Fatboy sieht der Big Fat Larry 4,7“ (BFL) so aus. Ich nutze das Fatboy nur als Flachlandtourer (Anstiege oder gar komplette Berge schaffe ich nicht mehr).Der BFL läuft leicht und bewältigt auch problemlos unwegsame Flächen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349315
> 
> ...


Willst du nicht die Bremshebel ein bißchen mehr nach unten drehen, das sieht wirklich unangenehm fur die Hände aus, ansonsten ein tolles Rad und so schön sauber. Viel Spaß joki


----------



## tgs (10. Januar 2015)

Joki schrieb:


> Willst du nicht die Bremshebel ein bißchen mehr nach unten drehen, das sieht wirklich unangenehm fur die Hände aus...


So einen "Tip" abzugeben, ohne den Fahrer in seiner Sitzposition zu sehen, finde ich wenig sinnvoll!
Wenn ich mir den niedrigen Sattel ansehe, könnte es schon passen mit den Bremshebeln.


----------



## Fatotto (10. Januar 2015)

Wer hat schon ein Specialized FatBoy SE?


----------



## Joki (10. Januar 2015)

Dann halt nicht! War ja nur ein gutgemeinter Tip, Bremshebel gehören prizipiell nicht in die Horizontale.  Das Handgelenk ist auch niedrigem Sattel über streckt, das verstärkt sich nur noch bei weiter ausgezogenem Sattel! Schönes Wochenende joki


----------



## duke209 (10. Januar 2015)

So, nun ist er drin, der Dillinger 5 Spike ready (ohne Spikes) und tubeless ist der Bock jetzt auch. 
ABER, immer noch 15,1kg  ... Hät mit weniger gerechnet, zumal der VR jetzt auch leichter als der HR ist. 

 Mein Plan ist im Sommer 4.0er mal zu testen, sollte reichen und spart eben dann ein paar Gewichte 



 

Genug Platz in der Hacke ist auch vorhanden. Der Lou nimmt da schon mehr ein, war mir too much und wollt auch die Reifenhöhe wie der GC haben, da der hinten bleibt. Vorn wird's sich jetzt hoffentlich angenehmer fahren in Bezug auf das Kippverhalten des GC.


----------



## MossAndrew (10. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> So, nun ist er drin, der Dillinger 5 Spike ready (ohne Spikes) und tubeless ist der Bock jetzt auch.
> ABER, immer noch 15,1kg  ... Hät mit weniger gerechnet, zumal der VR jetzt auch leichter als der HR ist.
> 
> Mein Plan ist im Sommer 4.0er mal zu testen, sollte reichen und spart eben dann ein paar Gewichte
> ...



Sieht sehr geil aus !!!!
Da du ja auch auf ne Bluto umgerüstet hast !
Hat hier im Forum jemand einen guten Tip / Händler etc. fürs umspeichen auf eine 150 mm Nabe????

Wieviel cm Federweg fährst du?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (10. Januar 2015)

Ich habe mit  Sören Speer in Frankfurt gute Erfahrungen gemacht . Du musst halt ein bisschen Zeit mitbringen.


----------



## Fatotto (10. Januar 2015)

Und wieso kostet das FatBoy SE aus Spanien 100€ weniger als in der BRD? Und hier gibt es das Modell nur in Black corall, in Spanien bei der bike Zona auch in Blau!


----------



## MossAndrew (10. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Ich habe mit  Sören Speer in Frankfurt gute Erfahrungen gemacht . Du musst halt ein bisschen Zeit mitbringen.



Vielen Dank !!!


----------



## MossAndrew (10. Januar 2015)

Hat jemand bei seinem Fatboy mit umbau auf eine Bluto mal gemessen wieviel die Front hoch kommt?

Falls JA bei welcher Gabel 80/100/120 und welchem Fahrergewicht / bzw. abzüglich des SAG. 

Danke im voraus.


----------



## duke209 (10. Januar 2015)

Einspeichen kannst du selber machen. Youtube checken nach "einspeichen" von laufraddesign.de .....ist Easy. Abdrücken & Finales zentrieren macht dann dein Shop für max. 35€.

Meine Kiste war mit 120mm, keine Spacer mehr und 50mm Vorbau negativ, schlecht zu fahren an Rampen, obwohl nur minimal höher am Lenkerende. Vorderrad kam ständig hoch. Mit 100mm ohne Spacer, Vorbau wieder positiv, bleibt das VR auch an ganz steilen Rampen unten. Also mehr wie 100mm macht die Geo nicht sinnvoll mit.

Hatte einige Seiten weiter vorn berichtet, auch mit cm-Angaben.


----------



## Bikecolours (10. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> So, nun ist er drin, der Dillinger 5 Spike ready (ohne Spikes) und tubeless ist der Bock jetzt auch.
> Vorn wird's sich jetzt hoffentlich angenehmer fahren in Bezug auf das Kippverhalten des GC.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 349471



Der Dillinger ohne Spikes fährt sich n.m.M.vorne leider auch nicht besser als der GC.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (10. Januar 2015)

Hat schon jemand ein schwarzes Clown Shoe Felgenband auf der Fatboyfelge montiert? 
Bilder mit blauem Band hab ich gefunden... mit schwarzem leider nicht.

Überleg grad welches ich kaufen soll...


----------



## criscross (10. Januar 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ein schwarzes Clown Shoe Felgenband auf der Fatboyfelge montiert?
> Bilder mit blauem Band hab ich gefunden... mit schwarzem leider nicht.
> 
> Überleg grad welches ich kaufen soll...


2 Lagen Panzertape........50m kosten ca. 10€


----------



## Alex0303 (10. Januar 2015)

Danke..
aber ich weiß ja noch nicht mal obs mir in schwarz gefällt ...
und einfach zum probieren bin ich zu faul


----------



## MossAndrew (10. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Einspeichen kannst du selber machen. Youtube checken nach "einspeichen" von laufraddesign.de .....ist Easy. Abdrücken & Finales zentrieren macht dann dein Shop für max. 35€.
> 
> Meine Kiste war mit 120mm, keine Spacer mehr und 50mm Vorbau negativ, schlecht zu fahren an Rampen, obwohl nur minimal höher am Lenkerende. Vorderrad kam ständig hoch. Mit 100mm ohne Spacer, Vorbau wieder positiv, bleibt das VR auch an ganz steilen Rampen unten. Also mehr wie 100mm macht die Geo nicht sinnvoll mit.
> 
> Hatte einige Seiten weiter vorn berichtet, auch mit cm-Angaben.



Danke Dir. Tendiere auch zu 100 mm. 
Muss nur aufpassen dass das Oberrohr nicht zu hoch kommt, da ich einen L Rahmen fahre.


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2015)

Bikecolours schrieb:


> Der Dillinger ohne Spikes fährt sich n.m.M.vorne leider auch nicht besser als der GC.


das heisst ?


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2015)

Joki schrieb:


> Dann halt nicht! War ja nur ein gutgemeinter Tip, Bremshebel gehören prizipiell nicht in die Horizontale.



Sehr interessant 

Ich fahr schon immer mit sehr flachen Bremshebeln und komm prima damit klar.

Der Grund ist vor allem dass mir die Hebel bergab passen müssen und da sitz ich sehr tief im Bike.

Sogar Herr Klausmann scheint das so zu mögen 




Dein gutgemeinter Tipp in Ehren ist aber leider nicht generell passend, dazu sind Sitzpostition und Gewohnheiten einfach zu unterschiedlich.


----------



## Staanemer (10. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> das heisst ?



Das der Ground Control vorne trotz aller Unkenrufe erste Sahne sein muss.


----------



## Bikecolours (10. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> das heisst ?


Der hat Selfsteering in leichter Schräglage bei geringem Druck ,bei mir ca.0,4 bar.Nach der kpl.Bestückung mit Studs ists dann weg.
Hab ihn vorne und hinten zunächst ohne Studs gefahren und inzwischen beide Reifen kpl.bestückt.


----------



## Staanemer (10. Januar 2015)

Lustig. Habe 4er mit und ohne Studs, fahren sich absolut gleich. Wenn das Selfsteering sein soll, dann musste Du mal nen Floater drauf machen. Mein 5er fährt sich genauso wie der 4er. Liegt´s an der Geo? Kürzerer Vorbau vielleicht?

Ich teste ja nicht alles durch, aber zumindest beim Floater war mit 70 mm Vorbau das Selfsteering erträglicher als mit 60 mm.


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2015)

Bikecolours schrieb:


> Der hat Selfsteering in leichter Schräglage bei geringem Druck ,bei mir ca.0,4 bar.



Bei welchem Untergrund ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joki (11. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sehr interessant
> 
> Ich fahr schon immer mit sehr flachen Bremshebeln und komm prima damit klar.
> 
> ...


Ok..dann fahrt eure bremsen eben so flach. ..ich empfinde es als äußerst unangenehm wenn das Handgelenk durchgebogen ist....der Effekt verstärkt sich meiner Meinung nach beim stehend bergabfahren deutlich, in der Regel fahre ich stehend bergab. ..auf einem downhiller wie bei Klausmann verstehe ich die flache Einstellung noch weniger...denn er wird wohl selten im Sattel sitzend bergab fahren. ...Es hieß mal Unterarm und Hand sollen eine Linie bilden, damit komme ich auch soweit bestens klar.....wie auch immer schönen Sonntag


----------



## Bumble (11. Januar 2015)

Joki schrieb:


> Ok..dann dann fahrt eure bremsen eben so flach. ..



Danke


----------



## F7 Uli (11. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Hat jemand bei seinem Fatboy mit umbau auf eine Bluto mal gemessen wieviel die Front hoch kommt?
> 
> Falls JA bei welcher Gabel 80/100/120 und welchem Fahrergewicht / bzw. abzüglich des SAG.
> 
> Danke im voraus.




 Hier sind 80mm eingebaut.


----------



## Fatrat (11. Januar 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde, am Freitag konnte ich meinen Fatboy abholen. Soweit so gut. Blaue Reverse Pedalen und Tacho angebracht, wegen Orkan und Regen noch nicht mal ne richtige Fahrt gemacht :-(

Bilder folgen!

Ich habe bei 26 x 4,6 einen Radumfang von 2220 hergenommen. Richtig?

Danke!


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2015)

Freu mich für dich, dass es endlich da ist 

Umfang hab ich leider nicht gemessen


----------



## Knusberflogge (11. Januar 2015)

Von mir auch viel Spaß damit!



Fatrat schrieb:


> ...Ich habe bei 26 x 4,6 einen Radumfang von 2220 hergenommen. Richtig?



Ich hab ja ebenfalls den 4,6 GroundControl Reifen und da eben 2305 mm gemessen. Hab´s 2x gemacht und es ist schon ein großer Unterscheid zu Deinem Radumfang. Wie hast Du gemessen?


----------



## Bikecolours (11. Januar 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> Bei welchem Untergrund ?


Auf Asphalt und Pflaster.Der Reifen läuft Längsrillen nach.


----------



## CaseOnline (11. Januar 2015)

Joki schrieb:


> Ok..dann fahrt eure bremsen eben so flach. ..ich empfinde es als äußerst unangenehm wenn das Handgelenk durchgebogen ist....der Effekt verstärkt sich meiner Meinung nach beim stehend bergabfahren deutlich, in der Regel fahre ich stehend bergab. ..auf einem downhiller wie bei Klausmann verstehe ich die flache Einstellung noch weniger...denn er wird wohl selten im Sattel sitzend bergab fahren. ...Es hieß mal Unterarm und Hand sollen eine Linie bilden, damit komme ich auch soweit bestens klar.....wie auch immer schönen Sonntag


@Joki, schau dir mal an, wie die Downhiller fahren. Die Kollegen stehen tendenziell weiter hinten, dann ergeben die flacheren Bremsen wieder Sinn. Prinzipiell hast Du mit den Handgelenken recht, aber die Fahrposition beim Bremsen bestimmt den Winkel der Bremsen. Und die Position ist halt nicht bei allen gleich. Dann gibt's 1-, 2- und 4-Finger-Bremser, verschiedene anatomische Voraussetzungen, usw.


----------



## MossAndrew (11. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 349597 Hier sind 80mm eingebaut.



Danke Dir!
Kannst du in ca. sagen wieviel die Frobt höher gekommen ist?

Mir gehts weniger um den uphill, sondern mehr darum ob ich dann mit meinem L Rahmen beim absteigen auf das Rahmenrohr /Oberrohr springe. Könnte unter Umständen ja sehr unangenehm werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (11. Januar 2015)

Dann ist dir das Bike zu groß.


----------



## MossAndrew (11. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Dann ist dir das Bike zu groß.



Wie kommst du denn zu der Erkenntnis?

Aktuell ohne Bluto passt der Rahmen perfekt. 
Bei 186 cm wohl auch der richtige Rahmen. 

Die Frage ist halt nur ob die Bluto dazwischen passt, oder nicht


----------



## F7 Uli (11. Januar 2015)

Allso" meines " Wissens ist der Rahmen für 80mm ausgelegt, somit kommt dieser bei 100  2cm und bei 120 4cm vorn  höher .


----------



## MossAndrew (11. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Allso" meines " Wissens ist der Rahmen für 80mm ausgelegt, somit kommt dieser bei 100  2cm und bei 120 4cm vorn  höher .



Na das ist doch mal eine Aussage. Mit den 2 cm bei 100 mm kann ich gut leben  
Das mit den getesteten 80 mm von Spezialized stimmt wohl. Das hatte ich auch im Netz gelesen.


----------



## duke209 (11. Januar 2015)

L ist schon okay bei deiner Größe.

470mm Einbauhöhe original
531mm 120er Bluto (491 / 80mm und 511 / 100mm)

Jetzt kannst du die die Differenz zwischen beiden Einbauhöhen noch mit deinen originalen Spacern reduzieren (2cm waren es original bei mir). Ich empfehle dir aber nicht mehr wie 100mm.
Und wenn du eine Bluto kaufst, nimm lieber eine mit weniger Federweg und teste dich nach oben ran durch Umbau des Air Shafts. Dieser kostet nur 20€. Viel wichtiger sind aber die Token. Diese bekommst du derzeit nicht mehr einzeln, bräuchtest du aber, wenn du downgrades. Also lieber einen Token entnehmen, als keinen nachkaufen zu können. Ich hab's durch......


----------



## MossAndrew (11. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> L ist schon okay bei deiner Größe.
> 
> 470mm Einbauhöhe original
> 531mm 120er Bluto (491 / 80mm und 511 / 100mm)
> ...



Guter Tip. Hört sich nach einem guten Plan an. Vielen Dank !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (11. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> L ist schon okay bei deiner Größe.
> 
> 470mm Einbauhöhe original
> 531mm 120er Bluto (491 / 80mm und 511 / 100mm)
> ...



Brauche ich ausser Bluto, Hope Nabe und Umspeichen bei Speer in FFM noch irgendwelche Kleinteile?! 
Steuersatz etc, oder ähnliches???


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Januar 2015)

Du brauchst eigentlich nur noch einen neuen Gabelkonus z.B. den hier: Gabelkonus FSA Orbit 1.5 ZS H6088 , da der Originale ja in der Carbongabel einlaminiert ist.


----------



## MossAndrew (11. Januar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Du brauchst eigentlich nur noch einen neuen Gabelkonus z.B. den hier: Gabelkonus FSA Orbit 1.5 ZS H6088 , da der Originale ja in der Carbongabel einlaminiert ist.



Dankeschön !


----------



## duke209 (11. Januar 2015)

Hat mal einer den originalen Lenker gewogen? Jetzt wo ich im Besitz einer digitalen Küchenwaage bin (wegen dem Dillinger gekauft) hab ich diverse Bilder in meinem Kopf.  ....


----------



## MossAndrew (11. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hat mal einer den originalen Lenker gewogen? Jetzt wo ich im Besitz einer digitalen Küchenwaage bin (wegen dem Dillinger gekauft) hab ich diverse Bilder in meinem Kopf.  ....



Hab ich im Keller rumliegen. Kann ich dir gern wiegen !!!


----------



## duke209 (11. Januar 2015)

Wäre cool. Erspar ich mir die Demontage!


----------



## Fettydriver (11. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hat mal einer den originalen Lenker gewogen? Jetzt wo ich im Besitz einer digitalen Küchenwaage bin (wegen dem Dillinger gekauft) hab ich diverse Bilder in meinem Kopf.  ....


316 g


----------



## duke209 (11. Januar 2015)

Danke. Also ca. 100g Potenzial für ca. 130€ an Board.


----------



## criscross (11. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Danke. Also ca. 100g Potenzial für ca. 130€ an Board.


oder abends nen Weizen weniger und keine Pizza mehr


----------



## duke209 (11. Januar 2015)

...Stich in die Wunde, sitz auf dem trockenen gerade, und das Sonntag Abend 
Recht hast du aber, nur wegen der Gramm geb ich keine 130€ aus, da müsste er schon brechen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (11. Januar 2015)

Nochwas,

lese immer "leichtesten Fatty-Rahmen am Markt" wenns um das Farley geht. Der Frame wiegt doch auch um die 1800g, also vergleichbar mit dem Fatboy, oder stimmen die 1855g der bike nicht???


----------



## michi3 (11. Januar 2015)

Der Farley Rahmen Größe L wiegt ohne alles nachgewogene 1740 Gramm, was der Fatboy wiegt weiß ich nicht und was die "Bike" bei 1855 Gramm alles mit wiegt weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## MossAndrew (12. Januar 2015)

Jetzt gehts endlich los. Bluto 100 mm mit PushLoc und Hope Nabe gerade bei Sören geordert. Ich freu mich auf das Ergebnis


----------



## Allgaeufex (12. Januar 2015)

Du wirst viel Freude damit haben


----------



## duke209 (12. Januar 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Der Farley Rahmen Größe L wiegt ohne alles nachgewogene 1740 Gramm, was der Fatboy wiegt weiß ich nicht und was die "Bike" bei 1855 Gramm alles mit wiegt weiß ich auch nicht.



User Projekt hatte gemessen:
Der 15.5" / S Rahmen 2014 wiegt mit Tretlager 1.862 g, ohne Trelager ca. 1800 g. 

Erträgliche Unterschiede


----------



## MossAndrew (12. Januar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Du wirst viel Freude damit haben
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 350137 Anhang anzeigen 350138 Anhang anzeigen 350140



Vielen Dank ! Ja das glaube ich auch
Sind die Bluto Gabeln eigtl. immer glänzend? Auf manchen Bildern ist sie Matt abgebildet ????

Glänzend passt ja aber viel besser zum Fatboy !!!


----------



## MossAndrew (12. Januar 2015)

Surly Rim Strip Felgenband in 64, oder 75 mm für die Fatboy Felgen ???? 
Welches habt ihr verbaut?


----------



## Toastmx1 (12. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Surly Rim Strip Felgenband in 64, oder 75 mm für die Fatboy Felgen ????
> Welches habt ihr verbaut?


75 mm


----------



## MossAndrew (12. Januar 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> 75 mm



Wow, im Ernst. Das Originale ist 57 mm ?!?!?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toastmx1 (12. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Wow, im Ernst. Das Originale ist 57 mm ?!?!?!


kannst es nacher easy wenn nötig hinschneiden


----------



## F7 Uli (12. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Jetzt gehts endlich los. Bluto 100 mm mit PushLoc und Hope Nabe gerade bei Sören geordert. Ich freu mich auf das Ergebnis


Bei mir wird es erst was nächste Woche wenn den Hope liefert und  Sören fertig wird


----------



## MossAndrew (12. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es erst was nächste Woche wenn den Hope liefert und  Sören fertig wird



Was baust du dir denn schon wieder schönes auf?!


----------



## matwin22 (13. Januar 2015)

michi3 schrieb:


> Der Farley Rahmen Größe L wiegt ohne alles nachgewogene 1740 Gramm, was der Fatboy wiegt weiß ich nicht und was die "Bike" bei 1855 Gramm alles mit wiegt weiß ich auch nicht.



Das wäre zu nah am Duderahmen gewesen. Canyon ist immer Testsieger, ein Schelm der Schlechtes dabei denkt.


----------



## matwin22 (13. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Surly Rim Strip Felgenband in 64, oder 75 mm für die Fatboy Felgen ????
> Welches habt ihr verbaut?



Das Surlyfelgenband wiegt das Doppelte des Specializedbandes, wen das nicht stört bitte.


----------



## MossAndrew (13. Januar 2015)

matwin22 schrieb:


> Das Surlyfelgenband wiegt das Doppelte des Specializedbandes, wen das nicht stört bitte.



Doch das stört sehr. Danke für den Tip !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (13. Januar 2015)

Fatboy Thema ACHSBRUCH am HINTERRAD !
Wem von euch ist das schon passiert und tauscht Soecialized das auf Kulanz, auch vor Bruch???


----------



## Toastmx1 (13. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Fatboy Thema ACHSBRUCH am HINTERRAD !
> Wem von euch ist das schon passiert und tauscht Soecialized das auf Kulanz, auch vor Bruch???


Keine sorgen Kulanz, es zahlt sich nichtmal das aufregen aus da das teil so schnell da ist


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hatte auch schon hinten einen Achsbruch ( Aluachse ) , hab es nur gemerkt weil ich das Hinterrad zum putzen ausgebaut habe.
Nach einer Woche war die neue Stahlachse vom Händler auch schon wieder eingebaut ( natürlich kostenlos  ) .


----------



## MossAndrew (13. Januar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon hinten einen Achsbruch ( Aluachse ) , hab es nur gemerkt weil ich das Hinterrad zum putzen ausgebaut habe.
> Nach einer Woche war die neue Stahlachse vom Händler auch schon wieder eingebaut ( natürlich kostenlos  ) .



Danke Dir !
Bekommt man die Achse auch selbst rein? Beispielsweise im Urlaub und einem Achsbruch vor Ort???


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. Januar 2015)

Das kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen , ich war beim Einbau nicht dabei


----------



## Toastmx1 (13. Januar 2015)

ja bekommt man einfach freilauf runterschrauben achse ausschlagen und dann achse wechseln und lager einschlagen


----------



## Fatotto (13. Januar 2015)

Ich hätte gerne ein....


 
Doch das blaue gibt es nur in Spanien!


 
Hier in Deutschland gibt es das Modell nur in Black/Coral!
Wie komme ich das spanische ohne nach Spanien zu reisen?


----------



## Staanemer (13. Januar 2015)

Es bestellen?


----------



## Fabeymer (13. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Es bestellen?



Speci ist da mitunter ziemlich streng, was das Versenden der Bikes angeht. Ich weiß nicht, ob das aktuell noch der Fall ist, aber eine Zeit lang kam man gar nicht über den Fachhandel (im besten Fall Concept Store) rum, wenn man ein Speiseeis wollte. 
Von daher wohl am besten zu einem Speci-Händler gehen und der soll sich dann mal an die ans FSR-Hauptquartier wenden.


----------



## BigJohn (14. Januar 2015)

Nur über den Händler vor Ort. Hab ich letztens erst in nem online Shop gelesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (14. Januar 2015)

Wenn ich das blaue Fatboy haben wollen würde, dann würde ich mich ja zu Fuß nach Spanien aufmachen und darauf hoffen, unterwegs geläutert zu werden, um schlussendlich 'ner anderen Firma mein Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen. 





Ps: Bitte keine Rückschlüsse auf die Qualität des Rades ziehen, ich kann persönlich nur irgendwie nix mit Specialized anfangen.


----------



## Fettydriver (14. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Wenn ich das blaue Fatboy haben wollen würde, dann würde ich mich ja zu Fuß nach Spanien aufmachen und darauf hoffen, unterwegs geläutert zu werden, um schlussendlich 'ner anderen Firma mein Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen.
> Anhang anzeigen 350508
> 
> Ps: Bitte keine Rückschlüsse auf die Qualität des Rades ziehen, ich kann persönlich nur irgendwie nix mit Specialized anfangen.


In wie weit ist Herr Kim Jong-un mit Specialized verflochten, verbunden, etc.?
ich habe mich bisher noch nicht damit befasst.

Besten Dank im Voraus


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Januar 2015)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> In wie weit ist Herr Kim Jong-un mit Specialized verflochten, verbunden, etc.?
> ich habe mich bisher noch nicht damit befasst.
> 
> Besten Dank im Voraus



Der ist natürlich gar nicht mit dem großen S verflochten und das Bild ist nur eine Fotomontage. Würde sagen, die einzige Gemeinsamkeit besteht darin, dass der nordkoreanische Knödel und Speiseeis mitunter Aussagen und Handlungen betreffend ähnlich "originell" sind.


----------



## Fettydriver (14. Januar 2015)

@Fabeymer, danke für die Info. Ich habe es mittlerweile auch gefunden, es ist ein Fake-Foto aus einem Blog. Ein absolutes Unding das original Specialized-Firmenlogo dem Herrn Kim Jang-un auf den Anzug zu faken.

Machen wir wieder mit unseren wunderschönen Fatboy-Bikes weiter


----------



## Fabeymer (14. Januar 2015)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> Machen wir wieder mit unseren wunderschönen Fatboy-Bikes weiter


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Januar 2015)

Fettydriver schrieb:


> @Fabeymer, danke für die Info. Ich habe es mittlerweile auch gefunden, es ist ein Fake-Foto aus einem Blog. Ein absolutes Unding das original Specialized-Firmenlogo dem Herrn Kim Jang-un auf den Anzug zu faken.



Ich denke auch, dass Herr Kim Jong-un nicht verdient hat, mit den Machenschaften von Specialized in Verbindung gebracht zu werden.
Ein Un-Ding!


----------



## Fatster (14. Januar 2015)

[


Fettydriver schrieb:


> @Fabeymer,
> 
> Machen wir wieder mit unseren wunderschönen Fatboy-Bikes weiter



SPECIALIZEDFATBOYHU AGBAR!


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Januar 2015)

...


----------



## Fatster (14. Januar 2015)

Wieso, Satire darf doch alles?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabeymer (14. Januar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wieso, *F*at(t)ire darf doch alles?



"Alles" beinhaltet in dem Fall auch die Rückkehr zum eigentlichen Thema. 

Merci!

Ps: Nach gut zwei Wochen als Mod kann ich konstatieren: Offtopic sind immer die anderen.


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Januar 2015)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Ps: Nach gut zwei Wochen als Mod kann ich konstatieren: Offtopic sind immer die anderen.


Frei nacht Sartre?! 

Na dann weiter im Text, hier das hübsche Fatboy SL:


----------



## Fatster (14. Januar 2015)

Fatboy SL!?  ... F***! ... jetzt hab ich auf die Tastatur gesabbert


----------



## MossAndrew (14. Januar 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Frei nacht Sartre?!
> 
> Na dann weiter im Text, hier das hübsche Fatboy SL:



Absoluter Hammer !!! 
Wird es das Modell denn auch so zu kaufen geben, oder bleibt es ein Messevorführer ?!?


----------



## MossAndrew (14. Januar 2015)

Kann bitte mal jemand ein Bild seiner Bluto posten wo man gut sehen kann ob die Gabel glänzend, oder Matt ist? Nach Aussage von Sram in Schweinfurt kann man die Matte Variante nicht auf dem freien Markt kaufen. ( nur OEM) 

Da die Bilder im Netz nur leider so stark abweichen bin ich verunsichert. Hätte am Expert schon gern eine glänzende


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Januar 2015)

Also,unsere habe ich bei bike24 gekauft und die ist definitiv glänzend!
(Sorry für's Salsafoto in eurem thread,aber wenn es zur Beruhigung von MossAndrew beiträgt, heiligt der Zweck wohl die Mittel )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (14. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 350676 Also,unsere habe ich bei bike24 gekauft und die ist definitiv glänzend!
> (Sorry für's Salsafoto in eurem thread,aber wenn es zur Beruhigung von MossAndrew beiträgt, heiligt der Zweck wohl die Mittel )



Dankeschön !!!
Definitiv glänzend, sehe ich auch so.

Hat denn jemand eine "Matte" Version auf dem freien Markt bekommen???

Schönes Bike übrigens... Sehr schön !!!!


----------



## MossAndrew (14. Januar 2015)

Und noch ne Frage !
Kann man die Shimano Icetec Bremsscheiben RT86 in 203 mm mit Adapter mit der BR 505 des Experts (Originalbremse) kombinieren, oder ist das Perlen vor die Säue ?!?


----------



## duke209 (15. Januar 2015)

Wird gehen, aber nicht den Erfolg bringen, den du mit gescheiten Sätteln hast.
Wesentlicher Unterschied der Sättel ist der Keramikkolben der XT gegenüber der verbauten Deore.
Edit: Durch Kolben aus einem nicht wärmeleitenden Material wird die Wärme nicht an die Bremsflüssigkeit weitergegeben, die wiederum nicht überhitzen kann und es somit nicht zum wandernden Druckpunkt kommt.

Sind schon große Unterschiede feststellbar.......aber alles abhängig davon, was du so fährst. Einem Flachländer reichen ggf.	 nur größere Scheiben.


----------



## MossAndrew (15. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Wird gehen, aber nicht den Erfolg bringen, den du mit gescheiten Sätteln hast.
> Wesentlicher Unterschied der Sättel ist der Keramikkolben der XT gegenüber der verbauten Deore.
> Die Keramikkolben leiten die Wärme besser ab, bessere und vorallem längere gute Bremsleistung, also kein Fading.
> 
> Sind schon große Unterschiede feststellbar.......aber alles abhängig davon, was du so fährst. Einem Flachländer reichen ggf.	 nur größere Scheiben.



Danke für die Info. Hatte auch vor später noch die xt bremse, oder die Zee nachzurüsten. 
Was fährst du selbst für ne Bremse?!


----------



## CaseOnline (15. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Danke für die Info. Hatte auch vor später noch die xt bremse, oder die Zee nachzurüsten.
> Was fährst du selbst für ne Bremse?!


Bin mit Ausrüstung deutlich > 100kg und fahre im Mittelgebirge vorne eine 203er Scheibe mit Zee-Sattel und hinten eine 180er mit SLX-Sattel. SLX-Geber für beides. Kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## Alex0303 (15. Januar 2015)

bin mit Ausrüstung bei ca. 80kg .... Shimano Zee - vorne 203 / hinten 180 
hätte nie das Gefühl, dass es gefährlich werden könnt. bin sehr zufrieden mit meiner Entscheidung


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Januar 2015)

Bei meinen etwas über 100Kg wären die Original Deore Bremsen auf den Trails im Vinschgau , Gardasee und im Allgäu mit teilweise guten 1000 Tiefenmetern bestimmt schon lange verglüht 

Deswegen hatte ich gleich auf Saint Bremsen mit vorne 203mm und hinten 180mm Icetech Scheiben aufgerüstet.


----------



## MossAndrew (15. Januar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Bei meinen etwas über 100Kg wären die Original Deore Bremsen auf den Trails im Vinschgau , Gardasee und im Allgäu mit teilweise guten 1000 Tiefenmetern bestimmt schon lange verglüht
> 
> Deswegen hatte ich gleich auf Saint Bremsen mit vorne 203mm und hinten 180mm Icetech Scheiben aufgerüstet.



Icetec Scheiben in 203 mm sind bestellt. Dann bin ich ja auf nem guten Weg 
Warum hast du nicht beide mit 203 mm bestückt?!

Mal ne andere evtl. blöde Frage?! Warum gibt es 200 er und 203 er Scheiben? Einfach nur spinnerei der Hersteller??? Wenn das Fatboy bis 200 mm zugelassen ist sollten die 3 mm wohl den Braten nicht Fett machen, oder???


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Icetec Scheiben in 203 mm sind bestellt. Dann bin ich ja auf nem guten Weg
> Warum hast du nicht beide mit 203 mm bestückt?!
> 
> Mal ne andere evtl. blöde Frage?! Warum gibt es 200 er und 203 er Scheiben? Einfach nur spinnerei der Hersteller??? Wenn das Fatboy bis 200 mm zugelassen ist sollten die 3 mm wohl den Braten nicht Fett machen, oder???



Ich hatte am Anfang auch hinten eine 203er Scheibe drin , aber da reicht 180mm locker da ich mit der 203er das Hinterrad öfters Überbremst habe.

Bei 200mm und 203mm waren sich die verschiedenen Hersteller wohl wieder mal nicht Einig


----------



## MossAndrew (15. Januar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ich hatte am Anfang auch hinten eine 203er Scheibe drin , aber da reicht 180mm locker da ich mit der 203er das Hinterrad öfters Überbremst habe.
> 
> Bei 200mm und 203mm waren sich die verschiedenen Hersteller wohl wieder mal nicht Einig



Danke !
Das heisst rein technisch sind 2 mal 203 mm und dann demnächst mit der guten und bewährten XT Bremse voll ok !!! 
Da die keine 4 Kolbenbremse ist sollte das auch noch harmonisch zu stoppen sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (15. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Danke !
> Das heisst rein technisch sind 2 mal 203 mm und dann demnächst mit der guten und bewährten XT Bremse voll ok !!!
> Da die keine 4 Kolbenbremse ist sollte das auch noch harmonisch zu stoppen sein


Ich würde hinten ja nur 180mm verbauen. 203 ist echt viel Scheibe, und der Radein- und Ausbau wird damit auch nicht einfacher.


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Danke !
> Das heisst rein technisch sind 2 mal 203 mm und dann demnächst mit der guten und bewährten XT Bremse voll ok !!!
> Da die keine 4 Kolbenbremse ist sollte das auch noch harmonisch zu stoppen sein



Technisch sind 2x 203 schon machbar , aber meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig.

Von der Bremspower kommt die XT der Saint schon recht nahe.
Auf meinem Cannondale Jekyll Fully hab ich die XT auch drauf und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## MossAndrew (15. Januar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Technisch sind 2x 203 schon machbar , aber meiner Meinung nach nicht nötig.
> 
> Von der Bremspower kommt die XT der Saint schon recht nahe.
> Auf meinem Cannondale Jekyll Fully hab ich die XT auch drauf und bin sehr zufrieden damit



Ich stehe optisch sehr auf das Grössengleichgewicht und find es somit sehr geil wenn die Scheiben vorne und hinten gleich FETT sind quasi wie bei den Jungs von der Fatbike Transalp  

Bin gespannt wie sich die Deore mit den grossen Scheiben macht....sehe es aber schon kommen das ich SEHR schnell die XT bestellen werde


----------



## MossAndrew (15. Januar 2015)

Sag mal Jürgen, ich habe gestern bein Vorderrad ausgebaut und gestript fürs umspeichen und dabei auch schon die Gabel locker gemacht und ein Stück zurück gezogen. Ist es richtig, dass das Lager über dem Konusring quasi schon fast mit rausgefallen ist? Schwer zu beschreiben, beim zurück ziehen lag das Lager eben locker auf dem Gabelrohr. 

Kann man alle integrierten Lager, Ringe etc. der Originalgabel beim Einbau der Bluto verwenden, oder empfiehlt es sich was neues, oder hochwertigeres zu kaufen? Ein aussenliegender Steuersatz macht bzgl. der Aufbauhöhe ja wenig Sinn, oder??? 

Ist mein erster Gabelumbau, entschuldigt also bitte evtl. doofe Fragen !!


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Sag mal Jürgen, ich habe gestern bein Vorderrad ausgebaut und gestript fürs umspeichen und dabei auch schon die Gabel locker gemacht und ein Stück zurück gezogen. Ist es richtig, dass das Lager über dem Konusring quasi schon fast mit rausgefallen ist? Schwer zu beschreiben, beim zurück ziehen lag das Lager eben locker auf dem Gabelrohr.
> 
> Kann man alle integrierten Lager, Ringe etc. der Originalgabel beim Einbau der Bluto verwenden, oder empfiehlt es sich was neues, oder hochwertigeres zu kaufen? Ein aussenliegender Steuersatz macht bzgl. der Aufbauhöhe ja wenig Sinn, oder???
> 
> Ist mein erster Gabelumbau, entschuldigt also bitte evtl. doofe Fragen !!



Das passt schon so.

Ich habe die Original-Lager nur gereinigt und gefettet und dann wieder eingebaut.
Das einzige was ich neu gebraucht habe , war der Konusring weil der Originale ja an der Carbon-Gabel einlaminiert ist.


----------



## MossAndrew (15. Januar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Das passt schon so.
> 
> Ich habe die Original-Lager nur gereinigt und gefettet und dann wieder eingebaut.
> Das einzige was ich neu gebraucht habe , war der Konusring weil der Originale ja an der Carbon-Gabel einlaminiert ist.



Ok. Dann bin ich gut vorbereitet. Morgen bring ich das Vorderrad weg und hole die Gabel ab. Es wird also so langsam was


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. Januar 2015)

Prima , dann geht's ja bald ab auf die Trails


----------



## zoomer (15. Januar 2015)

203 ist gleich 8"

(Wie ich es hasse)


----------



## meikltschäcksn (15. Januar 2015)

eins meiner tretlager ist fast fest. sollte das passen?
https://www.ekugellager.de/Product/ProductDetails?productId=6864



Toastmx1 schrieb:


> LAGER Specialied Fatbike / Expert/ Se:
> 
> Vr nabe : 2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/6001-2rs	 6001-2rs
> Hr nabe: 2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/6001-2rs	  6001-2rs
> Freilauf:  2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/608-2rs		608-2rs


diese lager brauche ich auch gleich. sind fag besser? auf was muß ich noch aufpassen beim bestellen, die drei maße innen-aussen-breite? gedichtet ist klar. was noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toastmx1 (15. Januar 2015)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> eins meiner tretlager ist fast fest. sollte das passen?
> https://www.ekugellager.de/Product/ProductDetails?productId=6864
> 
> 
> diese lager brauche ich auch gleich. sind fag besser? auf was muß ich noch aufpassen beim bestellen, die drei maße innen-aussen-breite? gedichtet ist klar. was noch?


eig auf nur auf die dichtung sonst nix und bestell gleich reserve


----------



## duke209 (16. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Ich stehe optisch sehr auf das Grössengleichgewicht und find es somit sehr geil wenn die Scheiben vorne und hinten gleich FETT sind quasi wie bei den Jungs von der Fatbike Transalp
> 
> Bin gespannt wie sich die Deore mit den grossen Scheiben macht....sehe es aber schon kommen das ich SEHR schnell die XT bestellen werde



Ich hab hinten auch 203er (komplett XT) bei max. 80kg gesamt, gabs so günstiger. Grds. würd ich die Aussagen vom Jürgen unterschreiben, greift schon bissig zu, sodass es auch mal überbremst. 180er würde reichen, optisch natürlich nett. Rad Ein-Ausbau macht auch nicht mehr Mühe....


----------



## F7 Uli (16. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ich hab hinten auch 203er (komplett XT) bei max. 80kg gesamt, gabs so günstiger. Grds. würd ich die Aussagen vom Jürgen unterschreiben, greift schon bissig zu, sodass es auch mal überbremst. 180er würde reichen, optisch natürlich nett. Rad Ein-Ausbau macht auch nicht mehr Mühe....


180/180 ist schon die optimale Lösung bei 80-90 Kampfgewicht. Jedoch meiner Meinung nur die Shimano Ice Tech Schreiben . Bei den anderen quietscht und schleifts  immer  so "wunderschön"


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> 180/180 ist schon die optimale Lösung bei 80-90 Kampfgewicht. Jedoch meiner Meinung nur die Shimano Ice Tech Schreiben . Bei den anderen quietscht und schleifts  immer  so "wunderschön"



Stimmt , seit ich die normalen Shimano-Scheiben durch Icetech-Scheiben ersetzt habe ist sogar das quietschen bei Nässe weg


----------



## duke209 (16. Januar 2015)

Icetech ist natürlich Pflicht. Vorn macht sich eine 203er schon bezahlt, kommt halt drauf an wo man unterwegs ist.


----------



## MossAndrew (16. Januar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Stimmt , seit ich die normalen Shimano-Scheiben durch Icetech-Scheiben ersetzt habe ist sogar das quietschen bei Nässe weg



Na dann habe ich mit den bestellten Icetec Scheiben ja alles richtig gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (18. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen,
hat nochmal jemand einen Tip für einen hochwertigen Gabelkonus 1,5 Zoll für die Bluto. Einbau im Fatboy Expert ! 

Jürgen war so nett mir schon den FSA Orbit 6088 zu nennen, nur leider bekomme ich den wohl aktuell bei keinem Händler !


----------



## accutrax (18. Januar 2015)

gibt es doch hier...
http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...d=1&cid=130227062851&hc=2&PNR=23947&katid=167
und noch  bei einigen anderen (amazon,nubuk etc..)

gruss accu


----------



## MossAndrew (18. Januar 2015)

accutrax schrieb:


> gibt es doch hier...
> http://www.mountainbikes.net/mtbike...d=1&cid=130227062851&hc=2&PNR=23947&katid=167
> und noch  bei einigen anderen (amazon,nubuk etc..)
> 
> gruss accu



Danke !!!


----------



## MossAndrew (18. Januar 2015)

Was für einen Steuersatz hat das Expert von Werk aus? Vollintegriert? 
Ist das richtig?


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Januar 2015)

Hier auch mal meine Matschmöhre. Zur Zeit wirklich mein Lieblingsuntersatz. Als nächstes kommt endlich die GripSHift weg. Die Dinger machen mich fertig. Bisher war ich noch zu faul aber es muss jetzt einfach passieren


----------



## san_andreas (19. Januar 2015)

Du fährst auch so einen Dickie ? Aha !


----------



## Staanemer (19. Januar 2015)

Ok, aber heute ist Montag. Also ab in den nächsten Bikeshop, Pedale kaufen.


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Januar 2015)

Pedale kaufen?
Bin ich damit gemeint?

@San-Andreas 
Das fatboy war ein spontankauf. Konnte nicht wiedererstehen


----------



## Alex0303 (19. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Ok, aber heute ist Montag. Also ab in den nächsten Bikeshop, Pedale kaufen.


 
Sattelklemme, Steuersatzdeckel und Lenkerendstücke müssen dann aber auch neu her.. ansonsten passt ja garnichts mehr


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Januar 2015)

Stattdessen könnte man auch einfach passende hope Naben verbauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (19. Januar 2015)

dann aber bitte auch lila Nippel


----------



## Fatster (19. Januar 2015)

@bobtailoner
lass dich nicht produzieren, die wollen nur spielen!   ... ich sag "_ja, mut zur farbe!_*" *


----------



## Staanemer (19. Januar 2015)

Die Grenze zwischen Mut und Wahnsinn ist nicht klar definiert.

Zum Glück.


----------



## Fatster (19. Januar 2015)

... na dann warte, bis du _mein_ kunterbuntes spielmobil siehst!


----------



## Staanemer (19. Januar 2015)

Wenn Buntheit die Funktion oder den Spass widerspiegeln würde, hätte mein Fatty mehr Farben als der Regenbogen!


----------



## bobtailoner (19. Januar 2015)

Die purple hope Parts lagen hier noch rum und immer nur schwarz ist ja auch langweilig


----------



## Staanemer (19. Januar 2015)

Jo, Schatzi, ist klar, dass die "Parts" Teile noch rum lagen und es ist auch nicht anders zu erklären, wie jemand auf die Idee kommet ROT mit LILA zu kombinieren.

Ich weiss, Du wirst es jetzt verteidigen und Anhänger finden, die Dir zustimmen. Dann zieh es aber auch durch! Alles andere wäre eine Aufgabe.


----------



## F7 Uli (19. Januar 2015)

Ich brauche z.B noch einen roten Hope Steuersatzdeckel !!!!!!! Falls einer der Herrn einen übrig hat.))


----------



## Fatster (19. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> Wenn Buntheit die Funktion oder den Spass widerspiegeln würde, hätte mein Fatty mehr Farben als der Regenbogen!



... sie steht beiden aber auch nicht entgegen 

außerdem glaube ich mich zu erinnern, dass hier im forum irgendwo mal irgendwann von irgend jemandem sinngemäß gepostet wurde, dass "lila" eigentlich nichts anderes sei als "schwules rot" ... von daher passt's doch 

MIR gefällts jedenfalls, bobtailoner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Staanemer (19. Januar 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... sie steht beiden aber auch nicht entgegen
> 
> außerdem glaube ich mich zu erinnern, dass hier im forum irgendwo mal irgendwann von irgend jemandem sinngemäß gepostet wurde, dass "lila" eigentlich nichts anderes sei als "schwules rot" ... von daher passt's doch
> 
> MIR gefällts jedenfalls, bobtailoner



Sag ich doch.


----------



## Fatster (19. Januar 2015)

aaaah ... ich glaube JETZT hab ich de(ine)n buntheit/funktion/spass-zusammenhang verstanden!  ... na dann: es lebe der regenbogen ... oder so ...


----------



## Staanemer (19. Januar 2015)

Yeah baby!

oder

Korrekt Alder!

Das Ergebnis ist egal! Was am Ende dabei rauskommt zählt!


----------



## Fatster (20. Januar 2015)

Staanemer schrieb:


> ... Das Ergebnis ist egal! Was am Ende dabei raudkommt zählt!



... genau, "_Hauptsache Italien_"


----------



## gotti (22. Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne eine SRAM XX1 FatBike Kurbel (GXP) in mein Fatboy Expert verbauen.

Weiß jemand, welches Innenlager ich brauche?


----------



## BigJohn (22. Januar 2015)

Das fatboy hat pressfit Lager oder?  Da müsste das pf41 x 121 passen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie die Kurbel mit dem 190er Hinterbau harmoniert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (22. Januar 2015)

Mit welchem Drehmoment ziehr ihr die Schrauben der Shimano Icetec Scheiben an?? Angegeben sind ca. 5 nm. 

Sollte das wirklich reichen? Kommt mir so locker vor ?!?


----------



## zoomer (22. Januar 2015)

Hmmh,
bei Avid waren es immer 6,2 NM.
Dann müssen das die Gewinde in den Alunaben wohl aushalten.
Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen die Schiebe dabei zerquetscht wird.

Da sind doch wohl keine Aluschrauben dabei, oder ?


----------



## MossAndrew (22. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Hmmh,
> bei Avid waren es immer 6,2 NM.
> Dann müssen das die Gewinde in den Alunaben wohl aushalten.
> Und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen die Schiebe dabei zerquetscht wird.
> ...



Gehe ich nicht von aus. Sollten Stahl sein. 
Habe gerade nochmal im Netz geschaut und über 6 nm ist kaum jemand. 
Dann wird es wohl halten, lach. 

Die 203 er Icetec Scheiben sehen hinten schon echt geil und mächtig aus


----------



## duke209 (22. Januar 2015)

Zur Info für Kaufinteressenten. In Chemnitz bei BB stehen 4 Fatboy:

Fatboy Pro - M
Fatboy - M orange
Fatboy SL - XL matt

und das 20" Fatboy, was am liebsten mitgenommen hät. Musst mich echt zurückhalten.


----------



## zhruz (22. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Mit welchem Drehmoment ziehr ihr die Schrauben der Shimano Icetec Scheiben an?? Angegeben sind ca. 5 nm.
> 
> Sollte das wirklich reichen? Kommt mir so locker vor ?!?



Die angegebenen 5 NM reichen. Zumal sie ja mit Schraubensicherung gesetzt werden.
Wenn Du eine Stahlschraube in Alu ziehst, dehnt sie sich bei Hitze anders aus als das Gegenstück. Ziehst Du sie zu fest, reißen sie ab (Ausdehnungskoeffizient verschiedener Materialien).
Im kalten Zustand kannst Du sie bestimmt auch 10-20 NM anziehen und es passiert nichts schlimmes (bitte nicht probieren)...


----------



## MossAndrew (22. Januar 2015)

zhruz schrieb:


> Die angegebenen 5 NM reichen. Zumal sie ja mit Schraubensicherung gesetzt werden.
> Wenn Du eine Stahlschraube in Alu ziehst, dehnt sie sich bei Hitze anders aus als das Gegenstück. Ziehst Du sie zu fest, reißen sie ab (Ausdehnungskoeffizient verschiedener Materialien).
> Im kalten Zustand kannst Du sie bestimmt auch 10-20 NM anziehen und es passiert nichts schlimmes (bitte nicht probieren)...



Top ! Danke für die Info. 
Werden die Bleche eigtl. mit dem kleinen Nippel nach oben, oder unten montiert? Oder egal?
Auf einem Bild habe ich gesehen das die Ecken des Bleches hochgebogen werden sollen und somit als zusätzliche Sicherung gelten. Allerdings waren die Köpfe der Schrauben leicht eckig und nicht rund wie bei mir.


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Januar 2015)

Evtl kann mir jemand meine Frage beantworten.
Kann man die VR-Nabe vom fatboy LRS von QR auf 15mm Achse umbauen?


----------



## criscross (22. Januar 2015)

schau mal auf die Bleche.....da steht doch "  Top " drauf.....


----------



## duke209 (22. Januar 2015)

Genau  Mist, warst schneller...


----------



## MossAndrew (22. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> schau mal auf die Bleche.....da steht doch "  Top " drauf.....



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ups. Asche auf mein Haupt. 
Die erste Scheibe ist mit Nippel nach unten schon montiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (22. Januar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Evtl kann mir jemand meine Frage beantworten.
> Kann man die VR-Nabe vom fatboy LRS von QR auf 15mm Achse umbauen?



Willst du aus der 135er 9mm eine 135er 15mm machen? Welche Gabel willst du denn verwenden?


----------



## duke209 (22. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Ups. Asche auf mein Haupt.
> Die erste Scheibe ist mit Nippel nach unten schon montiert



Wird schon werden, aller Anfang ist schwer.


----------



## MossAndrew (22. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Wird schon werden, aller Anfang ist schwer.



Jup
Da die Schrauben ja auch noch mit ner Lockerungssicherung versehen sind werde ich die am Hinterrad wohl auch nicht mehr drehen !

Oder meinst du es wäre nötig???


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Januar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Willst du aus der 135er 9mm eine 135er 15mm machen? Welche Gabel willst du denn verwenden?


Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Bluto zu besorgen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Evtl kann mir jemand meine Frage beantworten.
> Kann man die VR-Nabe vom fatboy LRS von QR auf 15mm Achse umbauen?


Ich kann dir zwar die Frage nicht beantworten,aber wenn dir keiner helfen will,schau selber nach!
Kannst du die Kappen der Nabe abziehen?
Wenn ja,muß darunter eine durchgehende Aluhülse mit 15 mm Innendurchmesser zu sehen sein!
Ist dem so,gehe ich davon aus,daß wir sie adaptieren können.


----------



## MossAndrew (22. Januar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Bluto zu besorgen



Bluto ist ne gute idee  
Baue auch gerade um. Das mit der Originalnabe geht leider nicht. Zumindest war dies die Aussage meines Specialized Händlers. Lass auf ne Hope Fatsno umspeichen. Kostet dich ca. 140 euro inkl. Nabe, Umspeichen, neuer Speichen und Nippel !!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (22. Januar 2015)

Neue Speichen und neue Nippel sind überflüssig!

@bobtailoner solltest du dich für eine hope-Nabe entscheiden und zufällig nicht einspeichen können,helfe ich gerne aus!


----------



## MossAndrew (22. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Neue Speichen und neue Nippel sind überflüssig!
> 
> @bobtailoner solltest du dich für eine hope-Nabe entscheiden und zufällig nicht einspeichen können,helfe ich gerne aus!



Ernsthaft? Passt die Speichenlänge??? 
Gut zu wissen !


----------



## bobtailoner (22. Januar 2015)

Ok, danke schonmal für die Hilfe.
Ich lasse mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen und schau mal was mich gabel und Nabe kosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (22. Januar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Ok, danke schonmal für die Hilfe.
> Ich lasse mir das nochmal durch den Kopf gehen und schau mal was mich gabel und Nabe kosten



Bluto ca. 410-460 euro, je nach Version !
Hope Nabe 89€ 
Gabelkonus 3,90€ 
Umspeichkosten ca. 40-50€


----------



## F7 Uli (23. Januar 2015)

Ich habe bei meinem neusten Umbau extra mal die Carbongabel gelassen. Als Racer schon Top. So halt andere Highlights, wie Felgen, Bremsen und Schaltung, verbaut.


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. Januar 2015)

Klasse 

Gefällt mir sehr gut 

Was wiegt es denn jetzt mit so viel Carbon ?


----------



## F7 Uli (23. Januar 2015)

12,9 kg , Gewichtsreduzierung  wäre noch zu machen, mit anderen Reifen und ohne Schläuche. Ich möchte aber öfters den Reifen wechseln und im Moment mit Surly Bud vorn und hinten das Bike auf der Straße nutzen. Fürs Gelände ist das Army mit dem Lou die für mich die erste Wahl.


----------



## duke209 (23. Januar 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Spiele mit dem Gedanken mir eine Bluto zu besorgen



Okay, dachte du wollte unbedingt auf eine 15mm umrüsten. Zum Bluto-Umbau ist ja schon alles gesagt (150mm Nabe mit 15mm QR). Einspeichen kannste selbst machen, schau unter Youtube "einspeichen" von Laifraddesign.de. Finale Zentrierung dann von jemanden der das kann...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Januar 2015)

Mich würde aber jetzt auch brennend interessieren,ob man die orig. Specinabe auf 15mm Steckachse umrüsten könnte!?
Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja mal einer der Specifahrer zu einer Auskunft!
Uli,du kennst dich doch bestimmt damit aus!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (23. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Mich würde aber jetzt auch brennend interessieren,ob man die orig. Specinabe auf 15mm Steckachse umrüsten könnte!?
> Vielleicht erbarmt sich ja mal einer der Specifahrer zu einer Auskunft!
> Uli,du kennst dich doch bestimmt damit aus!?



Das mit der Originalnabe geht leider nicht. Zumindest war dies die Aussage meines Specialized Händlers nach Rückfrage bei Specialized selbst !!!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Januar 2015)

Der Specihändler kann ja nichts anderes sagen,der muß ja die Garantiebestimmungen einhalten!


----------



## franky2222 (24. Januar 2015)

Also meine Nabe hat keine abnehmbaren Endkappen.  Die Achse hab ich noch nicht gemessen.  
Sieht aber nicht so aus wie die sonstigen umrüstbaren Naben.
Ich hab ne Hope verbaut.


----------



## bobtailoner (24. Januar 2015)

Ich werde heute Nachmittag mal schauen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Januar 2015)

Brauchst du nicht,hab ich schon!
Die Nabe hat 6001 Kugellager verbaut,bedeutet: Außendurchmesser 28mm; Innendurchmesser 12mm
Das würde bedeuten,mit diesen Lagern geht es nicht.
Man müsste Lager mit mind.15mm Innendurchmesser verbauen!
Ob es da was gibt,weiß ich im Moment noch nicht!


----------



## gotti (24. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das fatboy hat pressfit Lager oder?  Da müsste das pf41 x 121 passen. Ich weiß allerdings nicht wie die Kurbel mit dem 190er Hinterbau harmoniert


Also diese hier?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/T...m-Modell-2015-p40737/schwarz-Pressfit-o25549/


----------



## zhruz (24. Januar 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht,hab ich schon!
> Die Nabe hat 6001 Kugellager verbaut,bedeutet: Außendurchmesser 28mm; Innendurchmesser 12mm
> Das würde bedeuten,mit diesen Lagern geht es nicht.
> Man müsste Lager mit mind.15mm Innendurchmesser verbauen!
> Ob es da was gibt,weiß ich im Moment noch nicht!



Normale Lager gibt es wie Sand am Meer, man muss nur die genauen Maße und Ausweichgrößen (eventuelle Luft in der Breite o.ä.) kennen.
Die Maße: Innen=12,00mm, Außen=28,00mm, Breite 8,00mm hat das Originallager *6001*.
Das *51102 *(SKF, NSK, FAG) hat die Maße: Innen=15,00mm, Außen=28,00mm, Breite 9,00mm
Weiterhin gibt es noch das *61902* (SKF, FAG) mit den Maßen: Innen=15,00mm, Außen=28,00mm, Breite 7,00mm

Mit einem Messschieber bewaffnet und etwas Geduld sollte das passende Kugellager dann kein großes Problem darstellen...


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2015)

gotti schrieb:


> Also diese hier?
> 
> https://www.bike-components.de/de/T...m-Modell-2015-p40737/schwarz-Pressfit-o25549/


Das scheint das zugehörige GXP-Lager zu sein. Ich weiß wie gesagt nicht, wie das mit der Achslänge der Kurbel läuft, weil das Lager für 170er Hinterbauten ist.


----------



## meikltschäcksn (24. Januar 2015)

grün war ausverkauft, da hab ich einfach mal 6003er RAL (olivgrün) pulver draufmachen lassen. die gabel sollte erst ganz schwarz werden. aber irgendwie find ich paßt das. früher hat man gesagt, "...an kasperl sei frau"


----------



## BigJohn (24. Januar 2015)

Aus 2015 mach 2014??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eri1 (24. Januar 2015)

Sieht seehr schick aus


----------



## criscross (24. Januar 2015)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> grün war ausverkauft, da hab ich einfach mal 6003er RAL (olivgrün) pulver draufmachen lassen. die gabel sollte erst ganz schwarz werden. aber irgendwie find ich paßt das. früher hat man gesagt, "...an kasperl sei frau"Anhang anzeigen 353517



was hast du da für ein Felgenband verbaut ?


----------



## zoomer (24. Januar 2015)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> grün war ausverkauft, da hab ich einfach mal 6003er RAL (olivgrün) pulver draufmachen lassen. die gabel sollte erst ganz schwarz werden. aber irgendwie find ich paßt das. früher hat man gesagt, "...an kasperl sei frau"Anhang anzeigen 353517



Jetzt nur noch :

Gabel doch ganz schwarz und Felgenband in Tomatenrot !


----------



## criscross (24. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch :
> 
> Gabel doch ganz schwarz und Felgenband in Tomatenrot !



dann  siehts aber aus wie nen Unimog Sport


----------



## MossAndrew (24. Januar 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Jetzt nur noch :
> 
> Gabel doch ganz schwarz und Felgenband in Tomatenrot !



Fände ich auch gut. Das Oliv finde ich genial....das Blau dazu etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig


----------



## Toastmx1 (24. Januar 2015)

meikltschäcksn schrieb:


> grün war ausverkauft, da hab ich einfach mal 6003er RAL (olivgrün) pulver draufmachen lassen. die gabel sollte erst ganz schwarz werden. aber irgendwie find ich paßt das. früher hat man gesagt, "...an kasperl sei frau"Anhang anzeigen 353517


hätte noch die grüne orig. gabel


----------



## zoomer (24. Januar 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Fände ich auch gut. Das Oliv finde ich genial....das Blau dazu etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig



Wobei, ein blasses Hellblau passt auch, ist aber etwas gewagt.


----------



## eri1 (24. Januar 2015)

Ich seit vorgestern


----------



## Fatotto (25. Januar 2015)

Und? Wie ist es, bist Du zufrieden?die Schaltung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meikltschäcksn (25. Januar 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> was hast du da für ein Felgenband verbaut ?


ist ein abdeck-gewebeband der marke nespoli. gibts bei globus baumarkt. es entspricht ziemlich dem blau der decals beim fatboy.


----------



## FattyBS (25. Januar 2015)

Fatotto schrieb:


> Und? Wie ist es, bist Du zufrieden?die Schaltung?


----------



## FattyBS (25. Januar 2015)

Mein fatboy SE kommt erst Mitte März. Wird bis dahin umgebaut


----------



## Fatotto (25. Januar 2015)

"Gibt es da noch mehr Unterschiede als Farbe und Komponenten?
Ist das Expert evtl. deutlich leichter?
Beim Fatboy steht 29er-Geometrie, beim Expert Fat Bike-Geometrie. Wo ist da der Unterschied? Auf den Bildern sehen die Rahmen für mich gleich aus.

Wenn ein Fatboy zum probefahren auftaucht, hängt es doch mal an die Waage und schreibt was zu den Reifen." Zitat

O.k. Eine Cooles Testbike (Expert) hat Helmut Mauer in Kassel auf der Leipziger Straße (mitten in Deutschland) mit einer Rohloffschaltung. 29-ner Geometrie kommt zustande, weil der Aussenradius einem 29-ner entspricht. Ich brauche auch keine Carbongabel und kaufe mir für 1399 das Fatboy SE, da darf auch eine 203er Scheibe rein (bei der Carbongabel lieber nur bis 180 gehen) auf jeden Fall gleich eine XT oder MT5 Bremse drauf und die Schaltung tausche ich in ein zwei Jahren gegen eine Rohloff. Der Rahmen ist bei allen 4 Modellen gleich. Gewicht und Geld kannst Du beim Schlauch sparen (2x400 gr.) mit einem 29-ner Schlauch. Das SE gibt es in ganz Europa in Black Coral und nur in Spanien in Blau!


----------



## ClintEastwood (25. Januar 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> 12,9 kg , Gewichtsreduzierung  wäre noch zu machen, mit anderen Reifen und ohne Schläuche. Ich möchte aber öfters den Reifen wechseln und im Moment mit Surly Bud vorn und hinten das Bike auf der Straße nutzen. Fürs Gelände ist das Army mit dem Lou die für mich die erste Wahl.


sehr schönes Fatty,
hast du die Nexties mal gegen die Original Felgen gewogen ?
Mich würde der Gewichtsunterschied intzeressieren !
Gruß


----------



## ClintEastwood (25. Januar 2015)

Fatotto schrieb:


> "Gibt es da noch mehr Unterschiede als Farbe und Komponenten?
> Ist das Expert evtl. deutlich leichter?
> Beim Fatboy steht 29er-Geometrie, beim Expert Fat Bike-Geometrie. Wo ist da der Unterschied? Auf den Bildern sehen die Rahmen für mich gleich aus.
> 
> ...



wieso bei der Carbongabel keine 203er Scheibe ?
Habe bei meinem Expert eine eingebaut und keine Probleme, ein Bekannter auch nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatotto (25. Januar 2015)

Hat mein Händler gesagt, aber dafür muss es ein aussagefähiges Datenblatt geben!


----------



## MossAndrew (25. Januar 2015)

ClintEastwood schrieb:


> wieso bei der Carbongabel keine 203er Scheibe ?
> Habe bei meinem Expert eine eingebaut und keine Probleme, ein Bekannter auch nicht !



Ist auch kein Thema, ist ja bis 200 mm zugelassen und die 3 mm sind nur der Hersteller bedingte Unterschied. Die meisten hier haben vorne 200 er Scheiben


----------



## eri1 (25. Januar 2015)

Fatotto schrieb:


> Und? Wie ist es, bist Du zufrieden?die Schaltung?


MOIN
Ist super ! Schaltung schaltet wie sie soll Bremsen sind halt mechanisch. Der Rahmen ist gleich mit dem Expert und dem Fatboy.Allerdings haben die eine Carbongabel die wurde beim SE aus Kostengründen weggelassen


----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2015)

Fatotto schrieb:


> "Gibt es da noch mehr Unterschiede als Farbe und Komponenten?
> Ist das Expert evtl. deutlich leichter?
> Beim Fatboy steht 29er-Geometrie, beim Expert Fat Bike-Geometrie. Wo ist da der Unterschied? Auf den Bildern sehen die Rahmen für mich gleich aus.
> 
> ...


Die Rohloff im Fatboy bei Mauer ist Einzelstück. Ob die 190er Rohloff in Serie geht, bleibt abzuwarten.


----------



## meikltschäcksn (26. Januar 2015)

kann mir kurz und knackig jemand erklären wie ich die lager aus dem freilauf herausbekomme. also mit trick ohne abzieher, ich hab nämlich keinen 
das innere lager hat sich aufgelöst in halbe bis viertel kugeln. kein witz!!


----------



## Toastmx1 (26. Januar 2015)

Schraubenzieher und hammer, so kannst du jedes lager ausschlagen


----------



## Fatotto (26. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Rohloff im Fatboy bei Mauer ist Einzelstück. Ob die 190er Rohloff in Serie geht, bleibt abzuwarten.


Aber überall findest Du Werbung für die Rohloff XL und auch auf der Rohloffseite und die sind sich noch nicht sicher, ob die Schaltung in Serie geht?


----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2015)

Fatotto schrieb:


> Aber überall findest Du Werbung für die Rohloff XL und auch auf der Rohloffseite und die sind sich noch nicht sicher, ob die Schaltung in Serie geht?


Die Rohloff XL ist 170mm breit.


----------



## Fatotto (27. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die Rohloff XL ist 170mm breit.


Du hast 100% Recht, das heißt man könnte die XL in einigen Fatbikes verwenden, aber ohne Adapter, wie bei Helmuts Fatboy, serienmäßig nicht? Warten die Rohlöffler  erst einmal ab, wie sich das Fatbike etabliert? Worauf muss man beim Kauf eines Fatties dann achten? Narbenbreite und nicht Felgenbreite?


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2015)

Fatotto schrieb:


> Du hast 100% Recht, das heißt man könnte die XL in einigen Fatbikes verwenden, aber ohne Adapter, wie bei Helmuts Fatboy, serienmäßig nicht? Warten die Rohlöffler  erst einmal ab, wie sich das Fatbike etabliert? Worauf muss man beim Kauf eines Fatties dann achten? Narbenbreite und nicht Felgenbreite?


Der Grundgedanke bei der Rohloff war eigentlich, dass man bei 170mm Hinterbauten alles bis zu 4,8" auf 100mm Felgen fahren kann, wenn es der Rahmen zulässt. Darum sollte eigentlich bei 170mm Schluss sein (sie hatten wohl Anfangs auch bei der Stabilität Bedenken). Momentan geht der Trend aber stark zu 190mm Hinterbauten und man wäre wohl bereit auch diese Nachfrage zu bedienen. So aufwändig ist aber Helmuts 190mm Rohloff auch nicht. Im Grunde sind nur die Endkappen jeweils 1cm länger und die Bremsaufnahme verändert. Nichts was man sich nicht drehen lassen könnte.

Naben- und Felgenbreite sind meiner Meinung nach recht individuell. Wenn du dir da unsicher, dann schau am besten mal in den Kaufberatungsthread und beschreib dort was du gerne hättest und was du mit dem Fatbike vorhast. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fat-bike-kaufberatung.648185/

BTW: Da du Helmut kennst. Bist du aus Kassel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatotto (27. Januar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der Grundgedanke bei der Rohloff war eigentlich, dass man bei 170mm Hinterbauten alles bis zu 4,8" auf 100mm Felgen fahren kann, wenn es der Rahmen zulässt. Darum sollte eigentlich bei 170mm Schluss sein (sie hatten wohl Anfangs auch bei der Stabilität Bedenken). Momentan geht der Trend aber stark zu 190mm Hinterbauten und man wäre wohl bereit auch diese Nachfrage zu bedienen. So aufwändig ist aber Helmuts 190mm Rohloff auch nicht. Im Grunde sind nur die Endkappen jeweils 1cm länger und die Bremsaufnahme verändert. Nichts was man sich nicht drehen lassen könnte.
> 
> Naben- und Felgenbreite sind meiner Meinung nach recht individuell. Wenn du dir da unsicher, dann schau am besten mal in den Kaufberatungsthread und beschreib dort was du gerne hättest und was du mit dem Fatbike vorhast. http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fat-bike-kaufberatung.648185/
> 
> BTW: Da du Helmut kennst. Bist du aus Kassel?


Yes, "my home is my Kassel"


 in Casselfornia

So sieht das Schmuckstückchen von Helmut aus!


----------



## MossAndrew (27. Januar 2015)

Fatotto schrieb:


> Yes, "my home is my Kassel"Anhang anzeigen 354630 in Casselfornia
> 
> So sieht das Schmuckstückchen von Helmut aus!



Weiss jemand wie die Kettenspannung bei der Rohloff / Fatboy gelösst ist?! Bei meinem idworx ist das schön mit extzenter gelöst, was am Fatboy ja dann leider nicht ginge.


----------



## cherokee190 (27. Januar 2015)

Nach Lage der Kette zu urteilen, sollte ein Spanner montiert sein. Scheint von der Nabe verdeckt.


----------



## BigJohn (27. Januar 2015)

Ich zitiere mich mal selbst:


BigJohn schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich doch glatt selbst zitieren, weil ich mich selbst als Lügner entlarvt hab.
> 
> Heute (oder eigentlich schon gestern) hab ich nämlich eine 190mm Rohloff Speedhub vor die Linse bekommen. Dachte das könnte den einen oder anderen hier interessieren.
> 
> ...


Vertikale Ausfallenden funktionieren auch ohne Kettenspanner, wenn man die richtigen Kettenblätter wählt.


----------



## Staanemer (28. Januar 2015)

So, dan dürft Ihr Eurem Rad-Bruder Rainer mal helfen Foto des Tages zu werden:



Staanemer schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie ich dieses gelungene Bild von Rainer vergessen konnte:


----------



## F7 Uli (31. Januar 2015)

Nach der ersten längeren Ausfahrt incl. Critical Mass  hatte ich bei meinem roten  Kudamracer  hartnäckiges Knacken im Tretlager. Heute mal ausgebaut und festgestellt, das wohl bei der Fertigung des Bikes das Fett ausgegangen sein muß. 0,0 Gramm das ist schon eine Meisterleistung von Spezialized.
Ansonsten rollt das Bike auf 2x Bud mit Nexties erste Sahne.


----------



## MossAndrew (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo, so mein Einbau der Bluto ist fertig. Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Vorderrad von Sören ;-)
Freue mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt. 

Falls jemand Interesse an meiner Fatboy Expert Carbongabel hat bitte melden. Werde sie nachher auch in den Bikemarkt setzen. Die passende Nabe kann gibt es bei Interesse dazu. Bitte PN !!!


----------



## chriiss (1. Februar 2015)

.


----------



## Toastmx1 (2. Februar 2015)

So jetzt ist mein Fatty auch auf Tubeless unterwegs 
Rollt deutlich leichter als mit den orig Schläuchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Februar 2015)

Glaube versetzt Berge.......


----------



## MossAndrew (5. Februar 2015)

Mojn, habe gerade mein Surly Felgenband bekommen und es mal schnell auf die Expert Felge gezogen. Ich find´s super geil !
Für jeden, der mal ne andere Farbe will, oder wie ich, weniger FARBE, lach.... das Surly Band in 75 mm passt perfekt und macht sich meiner Meinung nach mit den roten Nippeln echt gut.


----------



## Allgaeufex (5. Februar 2015)

Klasse 

So gefällt es mir sehr gut


----------



## duke209 (5. Februar 2015)

Schwarz mit roten Nippeln, immer gern gesehn


----------



## MossAndrew (5. Februar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Klasse
> 
> So gefällt es mir sehr gut



Merci, finde ich auch !!!
Wäre doch auch was für Dich, oder ?

Bin gespannt wie es Komplett aussieht


----------



## MossAndrew (5. Februar 2015)

Das dürfte auch interessant sein Joe Blow Fat mit endlich mal passender Luftdruckanzeige 

http://gelegenheitsradler.de/2014/11/22/topeak-joeblow-fat-pumpe-fuer-fatbikes/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MossAndrew (6. Februar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Klasse
> 
> So gefällt es mir sehr gut



So, der Umbau ist fertig. Bilder folgen. 
An alle die eine Bluto verbaut haben. Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen bzgl. des Druckes gemacht. 
Habe aktuell bei ca 95 kg 130 Psi drin und es kommt mir bei der ersten Probefahrt relativ hart vor. 

Welche Drücke und Erfahrungen habt ihr gemacht ????


----------



## MossAndrew (8. Februar 2015)

So hier mal ein paar Bilder des fertigen Bikes


----------



## Allgaeufex (8. Februar 2015)

Sehr schön 

Und jetzt nix wie raus auf die Trail`s damit


----------



## Alex0303 (8. Februar 2015)

Das schwarze Felgenband schaut echt geil aus. Da wirken die Reifen gleich noch fetter ...


----------



## duke209 (8. Februar 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Das schwarze Felgenband schaut echt geil aus. Da wirken die Reifen gleich noch fetter ...



Jo, hab ich eben auch gedacht. Werd ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten, dass mit mit den roten Nippeln 

@MossAndrew = viel Spass weiterhin.
Bzgl. Druck - musst dich rantasten. Hab den Druck so angepasst, dass fahrfertig 25% Sag.


----------



## MossAndrew (8. Februar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Jo, hab ich eben auch gedacht. Werd ich mal im Hinterkopf behalten, dass mit mit den roten Nippeln
> 
> @MossAndrew = viel Spass weiterhin.
> Bzgl. Druck - musst dich rantasten. Hab den Druck so angepasst, dass fahrfertig 25% Sag.



War gestern schon mal nen Stündchen unterwegs, für mehr wars mir zu kalt... Brrrr.
Das mit dem FETTEREN Eindruck der Räder hatte ich mir so erhofft und war sehr positiv überrascht als es fertig war.
Falls das jemand vor hat, das Surly Band in 75 mm ist derzeit nirgens lieferbar. Da eins von meinen Bestellten an der Naht angerissen war (klebefehler ab Werk) bin ich damit zur Schneiderin und hab es mehrmalig nähen lassen. Hält Bombe !!!

Mein Händler hier in Düsseldorf, der mit der 100 er Gabel und der geänderten Geo / Fahrverhalten / Einlenken ziemlich Angst hatte war wie ich sehr positiv überrascht. Der Unterschied ist maginal und somit zu vernachlässigen. Fährt sich echt geil.

Mit dem Druck habe ich gestern schon gespielt und bin auch bei ca. 25 % Sag gelandet.

Ps. Die ROTEN NIPPEL haben es dir aber angetan, was ich natl. gut verstehen kann


----------



## Alex0303 (8. Februar 2015)

Wenn die Nippel rot sind, brauchst entweder ein anderes Shirt oder eine gute Salbe 

Sry. Das musste jetzt raus


----------



## F7 Uli (13. Februar 2015)

Ein Fatbike Paar beim Sonnen


----------



## cherokee190 (13. Februar 2015)

Freue mich schon drauf die Beiden live zu sehen


----------



## Toastmx1 (13. Februar 2015)

Hübsch, bin Gestern auch mal eine kleine runde gefahren. Mit Tubeless läuft es deutlich leichter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (14. Februar 2015)

Moinsen!

Mensch Uli, jetzt kann man Dich endlich hier lesen:

http://www.fat-bike.de/fatbike-umbau-fatboy-von-uli/


----------



## maschinist (16. Februar 2015)

hallo und schönen abend,
kann man am fat boy anstatt der 4,6zoll auch reifen der größe 4,8zoll montieren, hat jemand erfahrung mit den breiteren reifen ? wenn ja bitte um info, 
danke im voraus, leopold


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Februar 2015)

maschinist schrieb:


> hallo und schönen abend,
> kann man am fat boy anstatt der 4,6zoll auch reifen der größe 4,8zoll montieren, hat jemand erfahrung mit den breiteren reifen ? wenn ja bitte um info,
> danke im voraus, leopold



Klar , ich hatte schon den Surly Lou 4,8 drauf und jetzt den Dillinger 5 , der ist allerdings nicht ganz so breit wie der Lou.





Da ist der Lou vorne drauf und der Ground Control hinten.
Der Lou passt hinten aber auch. 
Hinten war mir das abrollverhalten des Lou zu zäh , aber vorne kann er seinen super Gripp voll ausspielen.


----------



## maschinist (16. Februar 2015)

danke jürgen, ist dann aber der vorderreifen breiter als der hintere ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. Februar 2015)

Ja , aber nur ca. 6mm 
Du kannst ja hinten den Surly Bud 4,8 drauf machen der ist etwa so breit wie der Lou aber rollt viel besser.


----------



## maschinist (17. Februar 2015)

danke, hilft schon weiter !,


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Februar 2015)

Heute hab ich mein Fatboy Expert in L nach dem aufziehen der Sommerreifen 45NRTH Vanhelga ( für das Fatbike Camp dieses Wochenende in Dahn ) mal an die Waage gehängt .
Es hat jetzt 14,77 Kg und das mit der Bluto - Federgabel , der verstellbaren KS Sattelstütze , der Saint Bremse mit 203/180mm Icetech Bremsscheiben , einem breiteren Lenker , Pedale und nicht zu vergessen eine Klingel .
Ich finde , das ist für so einen Brummer doch gar nicht viel


----------



## maschinist (17. Februar 2015)

gratuliere, da muß ich noch abspecken . . . .


----------



## duke209 (22. Februar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Heute hab ich mein Fatboy Expert in L nach dem aufziehen der Sommerreifen 45NRTH Vanhelga ( für das Fatbike Camp dieses Wochenende in Dahn ) mal an die Waage gehängt .
> Es hat jetzt 14,77 Kg und das mit der Bluto - Federgabel , der verstellbaren KS Sattelstütze , der Saint Bremse mit 203/180mm Icetech Bremsscheiben , einem breiteren Lenker , Pedale und nicht zu vergessen eine Klingel .
> Ich finde , das ist für so einen Brummer doch gar nicht viel



Merkst du beim fahren einen Unterschied mit den schmalen 4.0er gegenüber den 4.8ern im Handling?
(Gewichtsmässig werden ja nur ca. 100g pro Tire gespart)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (22. Februar 2015)

*.*


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Februar 2015)

Das SURLY Felgenband hat eine sehr glatte Oberfläche und bleibt recht lange sauber. Im Gegegensatz zur Felge hält an ihm der Dreck kaum.


----------



## criscross (22. Februar 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> *Felgenband reinigen?
> *
> Das weiße Felgenband an meinem Fatboy sieht völlig siffig aus und ist kaum zu reinigen.
> Habt ihr Tipps, außer dem Austausch auf schwarzes?
> Gibt es Felgenband was weniger Struktur hat, in der sich der Dreck nicht so festsetzen kann?



ne Rolle Tesaband ( 50 m ) kostet ca. 8,00 € 
da kann man etliche Bänder raus machen, oder auch mal die Farbe wechseln.....


----------



## Steppi01 (25. Februar 2015)

Frage:
welcher Hope Fatsno Schnellspanner passt in den Hinterbau des Fatboy?
Habe hier die 190mm-Version, die scheint aber nicht zu passen...


----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2015)

Ist er 190mm lang, oder für die 190mm Variante? Bei Bike24 (Beispiel) werden 190er separat aufgeführt, aber dort steht nichts zur länge: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,169;product=85122;lang=1;dbp=53;page=6


----------



## Steppi01 (25. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ist er 190mm lang, oder für die 190mm Variante? Bei Bike24 (Beispiel) werden 190er separat aufgeführt, aber dort steht nichts zur länge: http://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;navigation=1;menu=1000,2,169;product=85122;lang=1;dbp=53;page=6



ich habe dieses Set in der 135/190 mm Ausführung:

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Hope-Fatsno-Fatbike-Stahl-Schnellspanner.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Februar 2015)

Der sollte doch eigentlich passen?  Und es ist sicher der richtige geliefert worden?


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. Februar 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Merkst du beim fahren einen Unterschied mit den schmalen 4.0er gegenüber den 4.8ern im Handling?
> (Gewichtsmässig werden ja nur ca. 100g pro Tire gespart)



Servus

Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen , das der Grip vom Lou 4,8 und dem Vanhelga 4,0 in etwa gleich gut ist.
Das Einlenkverhalten ist beim Vanhelga deutlich besser und auf glatten Böden , z.B. Teer , rollt der Vanhelga auch leichter als der Lou.

Beim Gewicht ist der Unterschied schon groß , ein Vanhelga 4,0 ist fast 300g leichter als ein Lou 4,8.


----------



## Steppi01 (25. Februar 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Der sollte doch eigentlich passen?  Und es ist sicher der richtige geliefert worden?



Offensichtlich hat man mir das falsche Set geliefert; laut der Hope-Artikelnummer auf der Verpackung ist es ein Set 135/170 mm, laut Bestellung, Rechnung und Lieferschein aber 190.
Muß ich mit dem Shop klären.

Danke
Stefan


----------



## criscross (25. Februar 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen , das der Grip vom Lou 4,8 und dem Vanhelga 4,0 in etwa gleich gut ist.
> Das Einlenkverhalten ist beim Vanhelga deutlich besser und auf glatten Böden , z.B. Teer , rollt der Vanhelga auch leichter als der Lou.
> ...



ahhh....noch jemand der meine Felgen - Reifen Kombi fährt 

aber obacht....böse Zungen behaupten hier, man fährt sich mit der Kombi die Felgen schrott ....


----------



## Faulepaule (28. Februar 2015)

Das Fatboy als City flitzer  

Aber keine Sorge es wird auch in seiner natürlichen umgebung bewegt


----------



## duke209 (1. März 2015)

Lässige Reifenoptik


----------



## duke209 (1. März 2015)

*Innenlager Pressfit Austausch *(Expert)

Heut war es fällig, nachdem es bereits Geräusche verursachte (in der Galerie berichtet von letzter Tour).
Kurze Zusammenfassung für diejenigen, die bisher noch keinen Kontakt mit einem Pressfit Innenlager hatten (für mich auch das 1. mal):

Austauschteil: Pressfit 30 Fatbike BB von e.Thirteen
Zu kaufen bei the Hive : http://buy.bythehive.com/Pressfit-30-fatbike-BB?sc=10&category=41214
Oder auch an anderen Stellen im Netz.

Zur De-/Montage eines Pressfit- Innenlagers gibts - zum Teil recht teuer- etliche Werkzeuge zu kaufen.
Eins zum ausschlagen zu kaufen, war ich zu geizig, wobei das 2. natürlich recht günstig ist (z.B. Park Tool BBT 90.3 oder Super B Premium 1927). Für die Montage hab ich mir ein Einpresswerkzeug selber gebaut - siehe Foto.





Die Demontage der Kurbeleinheit geht einfach bei den e.Thirteen Kurbeln. Kurbel auf der No-Drive Seite per Imbuss lösen, mit Gummihammer die Achse zur Drive-Seite herausschlagen.

Zur Demontage der Pressfit-Lager nutzte ich dann eine größere Nuss + kurzer Verlängerung und einem Gummihammer.
Mit der Nuss kann man gut an der innenliegenden Lagerschale ansetzen und mit wenigen gezielten Hieben ringsherum gleitet das Lager nach außen, ohne Schäden am Rahmeninneren.









Anschließend die neuen Lager einschmieren - auch den Rahmen - und das Lager gerade am Rahmen ansetzen (Lager sitzt dann minimal im Rahmen und hält allein). Ich hab die Lager auch innen ordentlich eingeschmiert, da an diesen Stellen das Wasser, welches sich im Rahmen sammelt , ansetzen kann. Hab leider kein Bild gemacht von der Innenseite, aber man erkennt es, wenn man die Teile in der Hand hat.

Dann das Einpresswerkzeug (hier das selbstgebaute aus Werkstattbeständen) gerade ansetzen und von der gegenüberliegenden Seite über die Mutter einziehen (mit Schlüssel/Zange/Ratsche).  Auf einen geraden Sitz achten, ggf. am Ende gegenhalten, und nach wenigen Umdrehungen sitzt das Lager. Ging problemlos. 
(das weiß/gelbliche ist die Teflonpaste auf der sich einziehenden Seite)









Nun die andere Seite mit gleicher Vorgehensweise.






Nun die Achse an den aufliegenden Stellen fetten und analog der Demontage montieren. Die kleinen Spacer rechts und links nicht vergessen!






Done & läuft!


----------



## zoomer (1. März 2015)

Super !

D.h. die Lager sind am Ende mit dem Rahmen bündig, es reicht etwas bündiges zum Einpressen
und muss keinen bestimmten Radius haben. Ich könnte also PF Lager mit meiner universellen
Steuersatzpresse, mit umgedrehten Scheiben, einpressen.

Würde zum ausschlagen ggf. ein 1 ⅛ Steuersatzausschläger passen ?
Wohl nur bei PF 30.


----------



## criscross (1. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Super !
> 
> D.h. die Lager sind am Ende mit dem Rahmen bündig, es reicht etwas bündiges zum Einpressen
> und muss keinen bestimmten Radius haben. Ich könnte also PF Lager mit meiner universellen
> ...



wenn die alten Lager eh schrott sind,
kannst auch nen großen Schraubendreher oder nur ne Knarrenverlängerung nehmen....
zum einpressen nehme ich auch das Steuersatz Werkzeug


----------



## zoomer (1. März 2015)

Bevor ich Werkzeug dafür hatte habe ich so auch immer Steuersätze aus und mit Hammer
und Hartholzklötzchen eingebaut. Das hinterlässt aber mit der Zeit schon Spuren am Rahmen
und Lagersitzen.
Aber passt schon, sinnvoll Einpressen ist wichtiger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (1. März 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Super !
> 
> D.h. die Lager sind am Ende mit dem Rahmen bündig, es reicht etwas bündiges zum Einpressen
> und muss keinen bestimmten Radius haben. Ich könnte also PF Lager mit meiner universellen
> ...



Jo bündig.


----------



## recurveman (3. März 2015)

Mein Fatboy nervt mich seit der letzten Tour extrem:
Das Rad ist 3 Monate alt, ich habe es jede Woche für eine Tour genutzt.
Bei der letzten beiden Touren wurde die Kette auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt teilweise bis zum Umwerfer mit hoch gezogen (ich habe nicht geschaltet) und hat sich dann zwischen Kettenblatt und Rahmen verklemmt. Die Kette ist laut Rohloff Kettenlehre nicht verschlissen und das Kettenblatt hat auch noch keine Haifischzähne entwickelt.
Trotzdem merkt man beim Treten unter Last jeden Zahn des Kettenblattes, es fühlt sich an als wäre der Gang nicht richtig drin.
Die letzte Tour bin ich dann komplett auf dem großen Blatt zuende gefahren, gegen Ende traten die gleichen Symptome auch hier auf.
Ich werde das Rad mal zum Händler bringen, aber ich fürchte es läuft darauf hinaus das ich die Kettenblätter und Kette tauschen werde...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2015)

Nach 3 Monaten schon verschlissen?
	 Wäre ja fatal!


----------



## ClintEastwood (3. März 2015)

habe bereits nach vier Wochen die KMC Kette und das Ritzelpaket gegen Shimabo XT Teile getauscht, die halten und schalten...


----------



## Riffer (3. März 2015)

Wie flexibel ist die Kete, bewegen sich die Glieder noch? Weil auch wenn die Kette nicht gelängt ist, kann doch grade im Winter durch Salz und Dreck die Performance leiden - aber wie ClintEastwood sagt: mit XT (oder nicht ganz so langlebig Sram) machst du sicher alles richtig.


----------



## titzy (3. März 2015)

Dumme Frage, aber hat die Kette in den letzten 3 Monaten auch schon mal Öl oder gleichwertiges gesehen?
Liest sich jedenfalls so als ob das nicht der Fall wäre ...


----------



## recurveman (3. März 2015)

Die Kette und Ritzel / Kettenblätter werden nach jeder Tour penibel gereinigt und gut geölt.
Die Kettenglieder sind alle komplett flexibel, die Kettnblätter haben keine krumen Zähne oder ähnliches.

In 25 Jahren Radsport ist mir sowas noch nicht untergekommen...


----------



## titzy (3. März 2015)

Ok, dann wird wohl doch der Gang zum Händler sinnvoll sein.
Alternativ halt, wie bereits empfohlen, auf bewährte (Verschleiß-) Komponenten wechseln.


----------



## BigJohn (3. März 2015)

Also nach gerade mal drei Monaten würde ich den Händler erst mal Rechenschaft über seine Ware ablegen lassen, bevor ich direkt wieder Geld reinpumpe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ClintEastwood (3. März 2015)

kann der Händler ja nix für, wenn der Hersteller an den Teilen spart, um den Preis im Rahmen zu halten.


----------



## BigJohn (3. März 2015)

Schon, aber er ist zumindest dein Draht zum Hersteller. Ich finde die Definition von Verschleißteilen hat auch ihre Grenzen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2015)

Dito.....


----------



## F7 Uli (3. März 2015)

Also der Händler ist die helfende Hand .Ich kann nur des Lobes für mein  Spezialized Händler sein . Anstandslos wurden Defekte wie 10 Fach Dreh Shifter, Sattel und Hinterrad Achse getauscht. Die Ausstattung beim Kauf ist halt .......... Besser geht, auch bei den anderen Herstellern immer. Deshalb habe ich mich auch bei meinen beiden für die Custom Made Variante entschieden.


----------



## duke209 (3. März 2015)

Ich fahre zwar vorn ein RaceFace und hinten eine XT Kassette, die Kette ist jedoch die erste originale. Der Bock hat seit 08/2014 etliches runtergespult, vornehmlich bei nassen Bedingungen (aber kein Sand). Dabei wird die Kette meist nur nachgeölt bzw. mit Spray versehen. Das läuft nach wie vor geschmeidig. Geht also auch anders.


----------



## recurveman (9. März 2015)

So, eine kurze Rückmeldung:
Der Händler hat kostenlos die Kette getauscht, jetzt ist eine Shimano drauf. Bei einer kurzen Ausfahrt war alles in Ordnung, mal schauen wie es weitergeht...
Eine Idee woran es genau gelegen haben könnte hatte er nicht, meinte aber das die verbauten Ketten phänomenal schlecht sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (13. März 2015)

Kurze Frage am Rande:

Hat schon mal jemand den Steuersatz eines Fatboys getauscht, bzw. ist es überhaupt möglich evtl. auch auf ein höherwertiges Teil zu wechseln?

Danke


----------



## zhruz (13. März 2015)

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob Uli es hier schon einmal erwähnt hat, aber gefunden habe ich nichts.

Deshalb möchte ich an alle Specialized-Fatboy-Forum-Mitglieder einen kleinen Hinweis geben. Vielleicht beeinflusst das sogar eure Urlaubsplanung 2015?...

Am *12. und 13. September 2015* veranstalten wir einen *FatBike-Jam im Ostseebad Kühlungsborn*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/fatbike-jam-2015-im-ostseebad-kuehlungsborn.746469/

Informationen findet ihr auch unter www.fatbike-jam.de
Das Event ist gerade in Planung und ich hoffe das sich die Seite rasch füllt.

Wir freuen uns über jeden Teilnehmer an diesem Event und falls Übernachtungen oder gar Wochenurlaube inklusive Familie gefragt sind, bin ich euch bei der Suche hier vor Ort gerne behilflich.

Euch allen weiterhin eine fääättte Fahrt und vielleicht sieht man sich...
Gruß Peter


----------



## Toastmx1 (13. März 2015)

cluso schrieb:


> Kurze Frage am Rande:
> 
> Hat schon mal jemand den Steuersatz eines Fatboys getauscht, bzw. ist es überhaupt möglich evtl. auch auf ein höherwertiges Teil zu wechseln?
> 
> Danke



Hab meinen gegen einen Cane creek 40 ersetzt einfach auf bike 24 ober teil ist ein 1 1/8 full integrated und unten 1 1/5 full integrated
kostet 50 € läuft sehr gut


----------



## Toastmx1 (15. März 2015)

So, jetzt ist es endlich Fertig mein 2014 Fatboy!


Grüße aus Österreich


----------



## F7 Uli (15. März 2015)

Der Hauptmann von Köpenick fährt auch Fatboy ))


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. März 2015)

Ich dachte,er bewacht es!


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (17. März 2015)

Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Link zu dem Felgenband (mit Klett) welches beim FatBoy verbaut ist ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. März 2015)

der_Schwabe81 schrieb:


> Hat hier zufällig jemand einen Link zu dem Felgenband (mit Klett) welches beim FatBoy verbaut ist ?



http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...6/Specialized-Fatboy-Felgenband-rot-Paar.html


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (17. März 2015)

@Allgaeufex 
vielen Dank.


----------



## M1artin (20. März 2015)

Heute sollte das Fatboy kommen und wir haben bestes Wetter. Um 9:30 Uhr war die Spedition schon da. Und was bringen Sie mit ?? Ein Trecking Bike . Nach Rücksprache mit dem Händler habe ich das Fahrrad nicht angenommen . Karton war auch defekt und das Fahhrad viel quasi aus dem Sprinter. Scheinbar hat irgendjemand bei der Spedition die Kartons falsch beschriftet. Somit ist der Fatboy heute woanders hingegangen. Bin gespannt wann ich nun mein Bike in welchen Zustand bekomme.
Gruß Martin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (20. März 2015)

M1artin schrieb:


> Somit ist der Fatboy heute woanders hingegangen.


Das ist wirklich ärgerlich! Ich wäre wahrscheinlich bis Montag nicht ansprechbar...
Ein Trost: "bestes Wetter" ist mit dem FatBoy sche...egal. Jedes Wetter ist FatBoy Wetter.


----------



## Der_Christopher (20. März 2015)

Na das Gesicht von dem Trekkingradler würd ich da mal sehen wollen.
"Wie, wat, ich hab doch garkein Motorrad bestellt?"


----------



## M1artin (20. März 2015)

Ja meine Laune ist im Keller.


----------



## BigJohn (20. März 2015)

Es war nicht zufällig ein AWOL? Das wäre noch ein guter Fang.


----------



## M1artin (20. März 2015)

Nein habe nicht geschaut was es genau für eins war. Werde mich wohl bis Dienstag gedulden müssen und wenn es dann nicht da ist Druck beim Händler machen.


----------



## meenzerbub85 (21. März 2015)

Hallo Zusammen!
Nachdem vor einiger Zeit ein 1x10-Umbau anstand, hat mein Fatboy heute eine Bluto, Tune-Nabe, einen Satz Jumbo Jim sowie einen Tubeless-Umbau verpasst bekommen!

Liegt nun bei 14,2 Kg und fährt sich wie ein neues Rad!!!


----------



## Fatrat (23. März 2015)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich fahre mein Fatboy seit knapp 200km auf Waldwegen und selten auf asphaltierten Waldwegen.

Wenn es bergab geht, rollen die serienmässigen Groundcontrol so langsam und schwerfällig ab, das ich es nicht glauben kann. Bei manchen Abwärtspassagen, war ich mit meinem Focus Thunder Fully praktisch auf der Bremse gestanden, bis sie qualmte, mit dem Fatboy muss ich teilweise noch treten, um mienem Hund folgen zu können. Ich bin etwas verzweifelt, ist das etwa das "normale Abrollverhalten" oder sind die Reifen für den Einsatz ungeeignet?

Ich fahre mit 0.4 bar und die Räder drehen sich wunderbar frei wenn man sie in der Luft frei laufen lässt.

Danke!


----------



## Fettydriver (23. März 2015)

Fatrat schrieb:


> Wenn es bergab geht, rollen die serienmässigen Groundcontrol so langsam und schwerfällig ab, das ich es nicht glauben kann. Bei manchen Abwärtspassagen, war ich mit meinem Focus Thunder Fully praktisch auf der Bremse gestanden, bis sie qualmte, mit dem Fatboy muss ich teilweise noch treten, um mienem Hund folgen zu können. Ich bin etwas verzweifelt, ....
> Danke!


Ich bin kein Reifenexperte aber ich würde sagen, das ist völlig normal. Du hast halt den direkten Vergleich und bist mit dem Fully wesentlich schneller unterwegs. es ist schon eine krasse Umstellung.
Der GC hat auf weichem Untergrund mit 0,4 bar sehr viel Biss, bergauf ging das für mich überhaupt nicht mehr, zu wenig Kraft und Kondition. Mach mal Versuche mit etwas mehr Luft.


----------



## meikltschäcksn (23. März 2015)

also ich hab eine top 29er rakete und zum vergleich ein fatboy mit GC. wenn ich leicht abschüssige abfahrten bolze, ist der unterschied echt nicht schlimm. allerdings hab ich oft 0.5 bar drin und bin sehr leicht. spiel einfach noch mal mit dem luftdruck herum, solltest du schwerer sein als 63 kg  muss ja nicht immer zusammenmatschen der reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chriiss (23. März 2015)

*.*


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. März 2015)

Bau es doch erst mal aus und schau es dir an!
Vielleicht reicht ja reinigen und fetten!?


----------



## CaseOnline (23. März 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Bau es doch erst mal aus und schau es dir an!
> Vielleicht reicht ja reinigen und fetten!?



Genau - erstmal Kurbel raus, säubern, fetten.

Wenn das Lager wirklich fertig ist, dann kannst Du eigentlich jedes beliebige PF30-Lager verpressen. Ggfs. wird eben das Spacer-Spiel interessant...  Mit dem Race Face PF30-Lager für Turbine Cinch (eingepresst mit dem 1mm-Spacer links und rechts!) solltest Du mit 1mm Spacer links und 2mm Spacer rechts hinkommen. Schadet aber nix, noch 2-3 1mm-Spacer in Reserve zu haben.


----------



## M1artin (28. März 2015)

Hallo heute Morgen die 3 kleine Ausfahrt mit dem Fatboy gemacht . Gleich beim losfahren habe ich vorne hochgeschaltet . Dabei ging es leicht bergrunter. Und dann ging auf einmal nix mehr. Habe Druck von der Pedale genommen dann ging es wieder. Bin dann 10 km ohne Probleme gefahren und Zuhause beim Bike putzen viel mir auf das die Kettenstrebe eine schöne Macke bekommen hat. Hatte dann wohl ein Chainsuck beim losfahren. 
Kann es nur am schalten liegen das ich was falsch gemacht habe oder muss noch etwas neu eingestellt werden ?? 
Kettenstrebe sieht natürlich jetzt auch toll aus. Das Fahrrad hat nun 40 km runter also kann die Kette oder die Kettenblätter ja noch nicht verschlissen sein.
Gruß Martin


----------



## zoomer (28. März 2015)

Was in einem Kettenwerfer genau vor sich geht ist in etwa so bekannt wie was
3 Sekunden vor dem Urknall war.

Trotzdem kann man da durch penibles Einstellen gegebenenfalls eine Verbesserung
erreichen. Umwerfer sind sehr sensibel.
Die Anschlagschrauben für links/rechts sind wichtig.
Kette vorne+hinten links, Anschlag so weit einschrauben bis die Kette fast am Käfig
schleift. Kette vorne+hinten rechts, Anschlag so weit rein schrauben bis die Seite
des Käfigs max. 1 mm von der kette weg ist. Schaltseilspannung soweit korrigieren
das sich beides Schalten lässt. In der Regel, wenn der Umwerfer ohne Spannung an
der Anschlagschraube links anliegt, Zug ohne Spannung aber nicht lose befestigen.
Vorher Anschlagschraube am Griff ganz rein, wieder 2 Umdrehungen heraus
schrauben und checken ob der Trigger wirklich im richtigen gang ist, bevor man
den Zug festschraubt.
(Gilt für 2-fach, bei 3-fach käme noch ein Schritt dazu)

Montiert sein muss der Umwerfer natürlich auch richtig. In der Höhe 1-2 mm
Abstand zu den Zähnen, wenn sich der Käfig genau über dem grossen Kettenblatt
befindet, vom her Winkel exakt parallel zu Kettenlinie ausgerichtet.

Ansonsten, gerade wenn der Chain Suck beim hochschalten passiert, dann gibt
das Kettenblatt die Kette nicht richtig frei und zieht sie bis zur Kettenstrebe,
kann der Umwerfer nicht viel dafür.
Gerade bei neuen, ungefasten Zähnen von Kettenblättern (gestanzt ?), wenn sich
nach den ersten Fahrten die ersten Grate bilden, neigt die Kette gerne mal zum
Hängenbleiben. Ich versuche die Grate dann mit der Schlüsselfeile abzunehmen.


----------



## M1artin (28. März 2015)

Hallo Zoomer
Danke für deinen Beitrag werde mir das morgen nochmal anschauen und das probieren. Sonst macht es ja beim schalten kein Ärger . Werde auch die Kettenblätter mal abmontieren und schauen ob ich da etwas finde .
Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuchs76 (1. April 2015)

Servus,
kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze beim Fatboy SE hat? Laut Homepage sind es 27,2mm, der Rahmen sollte aber doch bei allen Modellen der gleiche sein. Auf Bildern sieht es zumindest nach einer 30,9 mm Stütze aus. Wäre gut es vorab zu wissen, da ich mit dem Gedanken spiele mir für den nächsten Herbst eins zuzulegen.


----------



## F7 Uli (1. April 2015)

M1artin schrieb:


> Hallo heute Morgen die 3 kleine Ausfahrt mit dem Fatboy gemacht . Gleich beim losfahren habe ich vorne hochgeschaltet . Dabei ging es leicht bergrunter. Und dann ging auf einmal nix mehr. Habe Druck von der Pedale genommen dann ging es wieder. Bin dann 10 km ohne Probleme gefahren und Zuhause beim Bike putzen viel mir auf das die Kettenstrebe eine schöne Macke bekommen hat. Hatte dann wohl ein Chainsuck beim losfahren.
> Kann es nur am schalten liegen das ich was falsch gemacht habe oder muss noch etwas neu eingestellt werden ??
> Kettenstrebe sieht natürlich jetzt auch toll aus. Das Fahrrad hat nun 40 km runter also kann die Kette oder die Kettenblätter ja noch nicht verschlissen sein.
> Gruß Martin


Für den normalen Bikeausflug reicht diese Serienausstattung der Schaltung auch  aus .Aber für für" Mehr " wird es ungenau und harkelig.
Ich fahre 2 Fatboys und kann nach einigen Umbauten aus Erfahrung sagen das Spezialized bei dem Kurbelmaß etwas getrickst hat .Normalerweise muß beim Fatbike  ,das ein 190er Hinterbau hat ,auch eine 190er Achse ( Spindel ) an die Kurbel ,wenn man 2 Fach fährt. Serienmäßig ist aber nur 170er verbaut. Diese reicht nur aus wenn man 1 Fach fährt. Ich habe eine 190er Race Face Turbine 2 Fach  in meinem Fatboy verbaut und siehe da die Schaltung funktioniert 1a. Nur bei meinen kurzen Beinen ist dieses leider für mich etwas zu breit. Es geht unglaublich auf die Knie und auf die Hüfte. Somit auch nur für die XL Rahmen größe und für große Fahrer von über 185cm Top. Die Lösung für S und M Rahmen Vorn  mit der 170er Achsbereite nur 1 Fach fahren. 2 Fach Shifter und Umwerfer abbauen ein 30er Narrow Wide Kettenblatt vorn anbauen . Hinten wenn man 10 Fach weiter fahren will ,ein 42 er Mirfe und ein 16 rein .Dafür 14,15 Raus .


----------



## M1artin (1. April 2015)

Danke für den tip Uli. Bin 195 cm groß und habe einen XL Rahmen dann wäre das ja kein Problem .
Gruß Martin


----------



## Knusberflogge (1. April 2015)

Fuchs76 schrieb:


> Servus,
> kann mir jemand sagen, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze beim Fatboy SE hat? ...




Ich denke auch, dass die Rahmen bei allen Modellen die selben sind, sicher bin ich da natürlich nicht. Bei meinem Fatboy ist eine 30.9er Klemme verbaut.


----------



## CaseOnline (1. April 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ich denke auch, dass die Rahmen bei allen Modellen die selben sind, sicher bin ich da natürlich nicht. Bei meinem Fatboy ist eine 30.9er Klemme verbaut.


30,9mm Stütze, 34,9mm Klemme, oder? Also, am normalen Fatboy. Ohne SE.


----------



## Knusberflogge (1. April 2015)

Ja genau, war etwas gaga geschrieben von mir  . Die Stütze ist natürlich 30.9mm, die Klemme dem entsprechend 34.9. - am normalen Fatboy.


----------



## Fuchs76 (1. April 2015)

Danke! Ich bin mir fast sicher das am SE auch eine 30,9 mm Stütze verbaut ist.


----------



## Der_Christopher (1. April 2015)

Laut deren HP is die beim SE dünner:

beim normalen 30,9 http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/fatboy/fatboy#specs

und nur beim SE 27,2 http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bikes/mountain/fatboy/fatboy-se#specs


----------



## BigJohn (1. April 2015)

Es würde mich schon sehr wundern, wenn das stimmt. Warum für das billigste Modell einen extra Rahmen? Bin nächste Woche wahrscheinlich mal wieder zum Schrauben beim Speci Händler. Dann messe ich mal, wenn eins da ist.


----------



## Der_Christopher (1. April 2015)

Wohl war, schon seltsam das nur beim SE der Durchmesser kleiner sein soll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuchs76 (2. April 2015)

So, war gerade beim freundlichen Händler. Sattelstütze ist eine 30,9er und bestellt ist es auch! 
Leider erst im Juni lieferbar, aber ich wollte es ja auch für Herbst und Winter haben (ja ich weiß, Juni ist weder Herbst noch Winter!).
In der Zwischenzeit kann ich ja schon mal die Upgrade-Teile ordern und die Vorfreude genießen.


----------



## bobtailoner (9. April 2015)

Falls noch jemand ein Fatboy Expert sucht, ich überlege mich von meinem zu trennen


----------



## Aardvark (21. April 2015)

bobtailoner schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand ein Fatboy Expert sucht, ich überlege mich von meinem zu trennen


Darf ich fragen warum? Ich selber fahre ein 2014 Fatboy und so langsam geht es ausstattungstechnisch dahin wo ich es haben will. Bei einem Expert fehlt doch im Grunde bloß die Variostütze, oder?


----------



## Keeper1407 (21. April 2015)

War gestern Abend bei meinem Bikehändler und durfte dort das erste Mal einen Fatboy Expert fahren. Macht echt Spaß das Teil.
Gewundert habe ich mich über die Rahmengröße. War Rahmengröße M 17,5 Zoll. Dabei bin ich 184cm/86cm groß und eher ein Kandidat für 19ér oder 20ér Rahmen. 

Mit welcher Rahmengröße seit Ihr so unterwegs?


----------



## zhruz (21. April 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> War gestern Abend bei meinem Bikehändler und durfte dort das erste Mal einen Fatboy Expert fahren. Macht echt Spaß das Teil.
> Gewundert habe ich mich über die Rahmengröße. War Rahmengröße M 17,5 Zoll. Dabei bin ich 184cm/86cm groß und eher ein Kandidat für 19ér oder 20ér Rahmen.
> 
> Mit welcher Rahmengröße seit Ihr so unterwegs?


Ich fahre mit 1,76m auch die Rahmengröße M und bin super zufrieden.
Größer dürfte es aber auch nicht sein, sonst macht es beim Abwurf Ding-Dong...;-)

Gruß von der Küste,
Peter


----------



## Knusberflogge (21. April 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> ...Mit welcher Rahmengröße seit Ihr so unterwegs?




Größe XL bei 1,92cm


----------



## chriiss (21. April 2015)

.


----------



## Alex0303 (21. April 2015)

Bin 183 mit 89er SL ... hab ein L. .. passt mir super


----------



## Dutshlander (21. April 2015)

177cm und habe ein M, Kumpel mit 183cm hat ein L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (21. April 2015)

1,77 und L mit Stummelvorbau (Spank Spike). Geht hervorragend.


----------



## zoomer (21. April 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Gewundert habe ich mich über die Rahmengröße. War Rahmengröße M 17,5 Zoll. Dabei bin ich 184cm/86cm groß und eher ein Kandidat für 19ér oder 20ér Rahmen.
> 
> Mit welcher Rahmengröße seit Ihr so unterwegs?



Würde mit 183/84 von der Geometrie her auf jeden Fall auf L gehen.
M wäre mir zu kurz. Ich finde allerdings die Überstandshöhe etwas heftig.
Das sollte bei Dir aber besser passen.


----------



## Keeper1407 (21. April 2015)

Eine Frage - so viele Antworten von Euch. Danke Leute!

Die Tendenz hier im Forum geht zum L-Rahmen. Schade, den hat mein Händler nicht auf Lager.
Ich denke, ich werde mir das M nochmal ausleihen und länger damit fahren.

Falls es doch zu klein sein sollte, warte ich eben bis das L wieder lieferbar ist.

Viele Grüße aus dem Odenwald
Markus


----------



## M1artin (21. April 2015)

195 cm ------> XL Rahmen


----------



## F7 Uli (21. April 2015)

Safer Cycling-Trainingstag am 19.4. powered by Direct Line01:41

So das war eine schöne Trainingsrunde zum Berliner Velothon 2015 . Die lächelnde Blicke der Rennradfahrer waren schon ............  Aber es ging erstaunlich gut mit dem Expert. 1 Bar auf meine Surly Buds und ab ging ´s .


----------



## titzy (21. April 2015)

Freu dich erst auf den richtigen Velothon! Da gucken die noch bescheuerter, wenn du dich damit in den Startblock stellst! Da geht dann gleich wieder das Getuschel los! Nur hatte ich damals leider total verpeilt meinen Luftdruck vom normalen Geländemodus auf jenseits der 1 Bar zu pfeffern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recurveman (22. April 2015)

Bei 175 cm fahre ich das Bike in S.
Allerdings habe ich auch sehr kurze Beine und dadurch Probleme mit der Überstandshöhe bei größeren Rahmen.


----------



## Fuchs76 (22. April 2015)

Ich habe das SE für ein Wochenende vom Bikehändler bekommen und bei ausgiebigen Probefahrten festgestellt, dass bei meiner Körpergröße (180cm) ein M-Rahmen völlig ausreicht. Die Überstandshöhe war auch hier das entscheidende Argument für Größe M. 
Nun muss es nur noch geliefert werden.


----------



## Aardvark (22. April 2015)

wenn man einen Turbine cinch ins Fatboy einbaut, nimmt man dann für 190mm (QF=222) oder 170mm (QF= 202)?
Die Originalen haben QF= 218 mit 15 mm linke Seite, und 18 mm Kettenstrebe Luft.

Passen würde es also theoretisch sogar mit 170mm variante. Ideen, oder besser Erfahrungen, dazu?


----------



## F7 Uli (22. April 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> wenn man einen Turbine cinch ins Fatboy einbaut, nimmt man dann für 190mm (QF=222) oder 170mm (QF= 202)?
> Die Originalen haben QF= 218 mit 15 mm linke Seite, und 18 mm Kettenstrebe Luft.
> 
> Passen würde es also theoretisch sogar mit 170mm variante. Ideen, oder besser Erfahrungen, dazu?


170 mm ,190mm ist nur was wenn du XL Rahmen hast ,da der Q Faktor zu groß ist .
Ich habe die 170 mm Spindel mit Race Face Lagerschalen  und fahre 2 Fach. .


----------



## Aardvark (22. April 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> 170 mm ,190mm ist nur was wenn du XL Rahmen hast ,da der Q Faktor zu groß ist .
> Ich habe die 170 mm Spindel mit Race Face Lagerschalen  und fahre 2 Fach. .


herzlichen dank


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. April 2015)

hallo,

Usedom hat jetzt auch ne fatboy


----------



## F7 Uli (23. April 2015)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Usedom hat jetzt auch ne fatboy


Hi Super was ist es den geworden ein Expert in M ?????


----------



## Aardvark (23. April 2015)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Usedom hat jetzt auch ne fatboy


 na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch und viel SPARRRSS


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. April 2015)

Uli,

nein das Gelbe muss erstmal reichen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (23. April 2015)

gelich mal ne Frage?? was für ein Reserveschlauch würdert ihr empfehlen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (23. April 2015)

Also F13 von Schwalbe geht gerade noch (eigentlich bis 3" und schnürt auch ums Ventil) aber für Reserve geht der, weil der schön leicht im Gepäck ist. Ich hatte versucht die länger zu fahren, aber das ist mumpitz. Jetzt fahre ich Fat J13 von Schwalbe weil die mit 390g immer noch leichter sind als die 550g Specialized.


----------



## zhruz (23. April 2015)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> Usedom hat jetzt auch ne fatboy


Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Bilder?...


----------



## cherokee190 (23. April 2015)

Na da steht bald eine Kühlungs Einweihungsrunde an 
Ich habe ja schon Bilder gesehen .


----------



## CaseOnline (23. April 2015)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> gelich mal ne Frage?? was für ein Reserveschlauch würdert ihr empfehlen??


Keine Experimente - Surly Ultralight.


----------



## Der_Christopher (24. April 2015)

Conti Freeride 26", siehe auch Schlauch & Reifen Thread.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (24. April 2015)

Danke für die Tip's


----------



## zoomer (24. April 2015)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> gelich mal ne Frage?? was für ein Reserveschlauch würdert ihr empfehlen??



Zum Fahren :

345 g Surly Ultralight (Top)
375 g SV13J (Top, leicht schwerer)
280 g Conti Freeride (geht so)
190 g SV13F (4", auf eigen Gefahr)

Zum mitnehmen :

Alles was weniger als 400 g wiegt.
SV13F ggf. schwer zu montieren. Richtige Fatbikeschläuche sind einfach am geeignetsten.

Mein Tip :
2x 13J mitnehmen, dafür die Wasserflasche leer mitnehmen und unterwegs um Wasser betteln


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. April 2015)

Vor einem halben Jahr habe ich vorn und hinten in meinem Fatboy die Schwalbe 13F Schläuche montiert.
Im Herbst mit den 4,8" Surly Lou , dem 4,6" Specialized Ground Control .
Im Winter mit den 45 NRTH Dillinger 5 Spikes und seit März mit 45 NRTH Vanhelga 4,0.
In der ganzen Zeit hatte ich noch keinen einzigen Platten mit den leichten Schläuchen und rund laufen sie auch.
Mit 185g sind die Schläuche schon extrem leicht , aber solange sie halten , werde ich sie weiter fahren.


----------



## Lenne-Blade (24. April 2015)

Hut ab,
im Nate funktioniert es bei mir auch.
Aber im Lou, keine Chance, sehr früh geplatzt.
Empfehlen kann ich auch die Maxxis, sind ähnlich wie die SV13J
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (24. April 2015)

Ich wiederhole mich,
die 13F sind bei mir ebenfalls seit eineinhalb Jahren problemlos im On One Fatty
und lassen sich, nun gedehnt, auch problemlos montieren.

Mir sind nur im Lauf meines Radlerlebens zwei unterschiedliche, nicht mehr ganz
neue aber gut talkumierte Schwalbe 26er Schläuche der Länge nach aufgeplatzt,
als die Räder an der Wand hingen.
Das möchte ich, beim Fatty, wo die Reifen von alleine von der Felge fallen, eben
nie beim Downhill oder gar auf Asphalt erleben.
Deshalb betrachte ich die 13F bei mir als temporär, bis es mal 13J-A mit dünnem
Gummi in leicht gibt.

Muss aber jeder selbst entscheiden.
200 g pro Rad sind schon sehr verlockend.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (24. April 2015)

Ich hab mir mal die Conti Freeride bestellt,  für RD mit Bulldozer,  Bericht kommt zeitnah.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. April 2015)

Gute Wahl,die sollten halten!
Hab sie im GC bei der RD-Felge,*keine *Probleme!


----------



## F7 Uli (24. April 2015)

Also meine Conti `s SV13 J habe ich gegen je  180 ml NoTubes Milch in den Nexties am Kudammracer getauscht . Das Abrollgeräusch ist um einiges lauter und dann noch dazu die rasselte Hope Nabe . Die Conti´s aber fahre ich weiter im Army


----------



## Vegeta2205 (25. April 2015)

hallo,

mal ne Frage; hat noch einer einen Vorbau in 70mm länge abzugeben?? Und die Kurbel vom Expert (Custom e.thirteen, TRS+, PF30, 100mm spindle, w/ BB, 104/64mm BCD spider)
bzw. kann mir da einer ne Teilenummer geben, habe leider noch nix gefunden :-(


----------



## mtbhb (27. April 2015)

Mal eine bescheidene Frage an die Fatboy-Besitzer: wie habt ihr den Kauf gemacht?

Ich versuche jetzt schon ein paar Tage lang das Rad zu kaufen. Bei dem einem Laden bin ich jetzt richtig auf die Nase geflogen und muss noch nach meinem Geld betteln, die anderen machen erst keinen Online-Verkauf. Oder wenn, dann nur mit Vorabüberweisung. Und nach meinen letzten Erfahrungen werde ich das sicherlich nicht mehr machen. 

Hier im Norden gibt es leider kaum einen Specialized Laden zu dem ich mal eben gehen könnte. Bin ja auch bereit, 100 KM mit dem Auto zu fahren. 

Gibt es in Hamburg vielleicht jemanden, oder Hannover? Münster? Osnabrück?
Oder sollte ich die Marke wechseln.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fuchs76 (27. April 2015)

Specialized Concept Store in Hamburg. War ich vor drei Wochen und er hatte min. drei FB aufgebaut im Laden. 
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## mtbhb (27. April 2015)

Fuchs76 schrieb:


> Specialized Concept Store in Hamburg. War ich vor drei Wochen und er hatte min. drei FB aufgebaut im Laden.
> Viel Erfolg!



Klasse Tipp. Am Samstag kann ich es abholen und anschliessend in den Harburger Bergen testen


----------



## Fuchs76 (27. April 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß damit. Welches ist es denn geworden? Hätte ich mein SE nicht schon bestellt gehabt, dann hätte ich auch dort zugeschlagen. War eigentlich nur zu Besuch in Hamburg und bin quasi über der Store gestolpert. Harburger Berge sind allerdings auch ein sehr nettes Testareal. Ich war durchaus überrascht über die dortigen Trails. Wirst mit dem Fatboy sicherlich Spaß haben.


----------



## mtbhb (27. April 2015)

Fuchs76 schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß damit. Welches ist es denn geworden? Hätte ich mein SE nicht schon bestellt gehabt, dann hätte ich auch dort zugeschlagen. War eigentlich nur zu Besuch in Hamburg und bin quasi über der Store gestolpert. Harburger Berge sind allerdings auch ein sehr nettes Testareal. Ich war durchaus überrascht über die dortigen Trails. Wirst mit dem Fatboy sicherlich Spaß haben.



Das Fatboy in Orange. Das Expert ist mir dann doch noch eine Nummer zu teuer. Ausserdem wollte ich mal mehr Farbe ;-)
Ja, die Harburger Berge sind schon schön. Hauptsächlich fahre ich ja in der näheren Umgebung um Bremen. 

Mit dem SE habe ich auch geliebäugelt.


----------



## F7 Uli (27. April 2015)

mtbhb schrieb:


> Das Fatboy in Orange. Das Expert ist mir dann doch noch eine Nummer zu teuer. Ausserdem wollte ich mal mehr Farbe ;-)
> Ja, die Harburger Berge sind schon schön. Hauptsächlich fahre ich ja in der näheren Umgebung um Bremen.
> 
> Mit dem SE habe ich auch geliebäugelt.


Glückwunsch gute Wahl


----------



## Alex0303 (27. April 2015)

Gute Wahl.. bin gespannt was du zur Tektro sagst.
hab gleich auf die Zee umgerüstet...

Viel Spaß beim Testen


----------



## Aardvark (27. April 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Gute Wahl.. bin gespannt was du zur Tektro sagst.
> hab gleich auf die Zee umgerüstet...


Tektro Bremsen funktionieren am besten wenn man sie kurz vor gebrauch durch HopeV4/X2 oder vergleichbares ersetzt.


----------



## Dutshlander (27. April 2015)

Und deswegen habe ich mich für den SE entschieden weniger ist MM mehr
wenn da die Bremsen und noch mehr ausgewechselt werden, hätte doch die SE gereicht.
Mehrkosten für ein wenig Farbe


----------



## Aardvark (27. April 2015)

jap, mitte 2014 gabs das SE nicht. Da demnächst bei meinem fatboy auch noch ne Lauf Carbonara rankommt hätte ich sogar auf die Carbonstarrgabel verzichten können neue Naben für die Gabel und für 1x11 braucht das 2014 fatboy auch.

heute würde ich das SE holen


----------



## Toastmx1 (4. Mai 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> 170 mm ,190mm ist nur was wenn du XL Rahmen hast ,da der Q Faktor zu groß ist .
> Ich habe die 170 mm Spindel mit Race Face Lagerschalen  und fahre 2 Fach. .



Welche lager hast du da genau gekauft 

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (5. Mai 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Welche lager hast du da genau gekauft
> 
> Lg


Race Face PF 30


----------



## Aardvark (5. Mai 2015)

für alle, die es interessiert und kein zweites Rad wollen: Hier sieht man ein Fatboy mit 29+ setup. Ich hab heute den ganzen Tag gemessen und gerechnet, es kommt hin. Dann hab ich das Bild gefunden. Zu beachten ist das 1x11(oder 1x10 etc) zwingend erforderlich ist, da der reifen wahrscheinlich im L Rahmen (ich hab einen L) am Umwerfer schleift. Grob kann man sagen dass der Radius um 12-15mm zunimmt.
Edit: dies ist, denke ich, auch ein L und nicht meines, sondern von irgend einer japanischen fatbike Seite.


----------



## Vince Vega (12. Mai 2015)

Ich war gestern beim Specializedhändler und habe mir dort das Fatboy und das Fatboy Expert angesehen. Der Verkäufer hat behauptet dass der Unterschied der beiden neben Schaltungskomponenten hauptsächlich bei den Naben liegt die beim Expert um einiges besser sein sollen. Ich habe jetzt auf diversen Specialized Homepages nachgeschaut aber finde keinen Unterschied bei den Naben. Kann mir einer bestätigen dass die Naben unterschiedlich sind oder nicht?


----------



## Aardvark (12. Mai 2015)

Auf jeden fall hat das Expert andere Speichen. Naben, meine ich, nicht. Wenn du sowieso am rad basteln willst kauf dir das SE. Wenn du nicht basteln möchtest und nur direkt normal sorgenfrei rumfahren willst das Fatboy, wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest und schwarz/rot bevorzugst nimm das Expert, und wenn du zeigen möchtest dass Geld bei dir keine Rolle spielt nimm das Pro 

Einen fahrerischen Unterschied zwischen Fatboy und Expert gibt es kaum. Und da du sicher, wie die meisten hier kein Profi bist, reichen SE oder Fatboy aus.


----------



## Vince Vega (12. Mai 2015)

Der Händler hat nur noch ein Fatboy und ein Fatboy Expert.
Mich hat halt nur interessiert woher der Unterschied vom normalen auf das Expert herkommt denn 800.- Euro nur für Schaltung und Bremse ist doch schon ganz schön happig. Da ich eh vorhab, wenn's den ein Fatbike werden soll, auf 1x10 umzurüsten wäre das normale Fatboy sowieso die erste Wahl, die Bremsen sind ja bei beiden Modellen sowieso nicht der Knüller.
Hab mich halt nur gewundert dass der Verkäufer die Laufräder so gepriesen hat.


----------



## a3styler (12. Mai 2015)

Neben Schaltung, Bremse und Speichen ist beim Expert die Kurbel besser...   
Da ist die E-Thirteen verbaut...   beim normalen ist eine Samox verbaut...


----------



## Aardvark (12. Mai 2015)

das coole am Fatboy ist nicht das Zeug was dran ist, sondern der Rahmen mit seinen Geometrien. Wie ja oben steht können wir von 26" über Fat bis 29+ alles in diesen Rahmen fahren . Und agil ist er auch zu einem gut händelbaren Gewicht.

Edit: 1x10 ist sportlich. da wird dann aber auch die Kassette umgebaut, oder bleibt es bei 11-36?


----------



## Vince Vega (12. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich auf 1x10 umbauen sollte käme ein 40er Blatt hinten und ein 30er vorne dran.
Da ich 1,70 gross bin, der Händler aber nur noch ein M auf Lager hat bin ich mir nicht sicher mit der Grösse. Ich denke dass ich es auf jedenfall einmal testen werde.


----------



## Aardvark (12. Mai 2015)

M klingt erstmal gut. Ich selber bin blos 1,77 und fahre ohne Probleme nen L mit kurzem 35mm Vorbau. M hat mir nicht so zugesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (12. Mai 2015)

Der Vorteil vom Expert ist klar, dass die Kurbel auch Direct Mount Blätter verträgt. Allerdings könnte man auch das normale Fatboy um eine anständige Kurbel ergänzen. Besser ist die Farbe alle mal.


----------



## skaster (12. Mai 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Auf jeden fall hat das Expert andere Speichen. Naben, meine ich, nicht. Wenn du sowieso am rad basteln willst kauf dir das SE. Wenn du nicht basteln möchtest und nur direkt normal sorgenfrei rumfahren willst das Fatboy, wenn du mehr Geld ausgeben möchtest und schwarz/rot bevorzugst nimm das Expert, und wenn du zeigen möchtest dass Geld bei dir keine Rolle spielt nimm das Pro
> 
> Einen fahrerischen Unterschied zwischen Fatboy und Expert gibt es kaum. Und da du sicher, wie die meisten hier kein Profi bist, reichen SE oder Fatboy aus.


Dabei darfst du aber nicht verheimlichen, dass das SE ein schmaleres Sitzrohr hat, dass lediglich 27.2er Stützen aufnimmt.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Mai 2015)

Hier wurde bereits erläutert, dass das nicht stimmt.


----------



## Aardvark (12. Mai 2015)

Richtig. Da ist auf der Deutschen HP ein Fehler gewesen der inzwischen auch korrigiert ist. Es gibt in den USA das Fatboy Superlight Sondermodell "SL" mit HED carbon Felgen etc. Da ist aus Gewichtsgründen wohl ein schmaleres Sitzrohr reingekommen.

Und hier in Deutschland hat es wohl eine Verwechslung von SE und SL gegeben was das Sitzrohr angeht.

Edit: Link oben ergänzt


----------



## zoomer (12. Mai 2015)

Oh,
bis auf den Preis gefällt mir das SL aber gut


----------



## Aardvark (12. Mai 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Oh,
> bis auf den Preis gefällt mir das SL aber gut


nicht nur dir... cooler finde ich nur das es in USA die Rahmenkits einzeln für 1400$ gibt. das hätte ich mir für Deutschland auch gewünscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (12. Mai 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Richtig. Da ist auf der Deutschen HP ein Fehler gewesen der inzwischen auch korrigiert ist. Es gibt in den USA das Fatboy Superlight Sondermodell "SL" mit HED carbon Felgen etc. Da ist aus Gewichtsgründen wohl ein schmaleres Sitzrohr reingekommen.
> 
> Und hier in Deutschland hat es wohl eine Verwechslung von SE und SL gegeben was das Sitzrohr angeht.
> 
> Edit: Link oben ergänzt


So, so, der Fehler ist korrigiert worden. Stimmt das?
Also nicht, dass ich es nicht glauben würde, aber wenn S den Fehler korrigiert hatte, warum ist er dann wieder da?


----------



## Fuchs76 (12. Mai 2015)

Naja, ist ja eigentlich egal ob der Fehler korrigiert wurde oder nicht. Tatsache ist, dass der Durchmesser der Sattelstütze eben nicht 27,2 sondern 30,9 cm ist. 
Denke das SE ist ne gute Alternative zum Einstieg und als solide Basis zum Umbau. 
Noch fünf Wochen, dann soll es endlich geliefert werden.


----------



## Aardvark (12. Mai 2015)

Öhm ich könnte stein und bein schwören dass ich es auf der HP schon richtig gesehen habe... Dann sicherheitshalber nachfragen/nachmessen vor dem Kauf, wobei dass hier im Forum wohl schon jemand gemacht hat mit der der Aussage dass es 30.9 ist. Nach Bildern müsste es aber wie bei den anderen Fatboys die 30.9 sein. beim SL sieht man ja auch im Bildvergleich dass es dünner ist. Beim SE ist das nicht so da sieht es so aus wie bei allen anderen Fatboys.


----------



## Turbo1 (14. Mai 2015)

Was für eine Sattelklemme ist denn am SE verbaut? Würde gern ein paar Farbakzente setzen,doch ich kann nichts über den Klemmendurchmesser finden.


----------



## Aardvark (14. Mai 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Was für eine Sattelklemme ist denn am SE verbaut?


Findet man auf der HP von Specialized bei dem gewünschten Modell unter dem Reiter "Specs". Allerdings bitte nen Secialized Händler anrufen und das nochmal bestätigen lassen mit den Maßen. Da gibt es Unstimmigkeiten.


----------



## Toastmx1 (19. Mai 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Findet man auf der HP von Specialized bei dem gewünschten Modell unter dem Reiter "Specs". Allerdings bitte nen Secialized Händler anrufen und das nochmal bestätigen lassen mit den Maßen. Da gibt es Unstimmigkeiten.


 BEi JEDEM Fatboy innen 30,9 und außen 34,9


----------



## Aardvark (20. Mai 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> BEi JEDEM Fatboy innen 30,9 und außen 34,9


Großbuchstaben überzeugen hier nicht. Und es stimmt auch nicht. Woher also kommt die Info?
Wie weiter oben gesagt, meine ich auch, es für das SE auch schon mit 30.9 gelesen zu haben auf der HP, aber aktuell zeigen die US und die deutsche Seite 27.2mm beim SE an.


----------



## skaster (20. Mai 2015)

Naja, rein optisch würde ich ja zustimmen, dass auch beim SE eine 30.9er Stütze steckt, auch wenn die Homepage 27.2 angibt, aber in dem verlinkten SL ist definitiv keine 30.9er.
Vielleicht sollte man also eher schreiben "in jedem DEUTSCHEN Fatboy Modell", vorausgesetzt das SL ist nur für den US-amerikanischen Markt verfügbar.


----------



## Toastmx1 (24. Mai 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Naja, rein optisch würde ich ja zustimmen, dass auch beim SE eine 30.9er Stütze steckt, auch wenn die Homepage 27.2 angibt, aber in dem verlinkten SL ist definitiv keine 30.9er.
> Vielleicht sollte man also eher schreiben "in jedem DEUTSCHEN Fatboy Modell", vorausgesetzt das SL ist nur für den US-amerikanischen Markt verfügbar.



Fatboy SE
Fatboy
Fatboy Expert
Fatboy Pro ...........je Innen 30,9 ; Außen 34,9

Fatboy SL....... Innen 27,2 ; Außen 31,6

Hatte alle bis auf das SL schon in der Hand und kann diese Maße alle Bestätigen!


Lg


----------



## Turbo1 (25. Mai 2015)

Besten Dank! Endlich mal eine klare Aussage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## recurveman (31. Mai 2015)

Mein Fatboy ist auf dem Weg zu Spezialized.
Es knackt beim Bremsen oder bei Belastung des Lenkers.
Der Händler hat alles bis auf Gabel oder Rahmen ausschließen können, von einer Weiternutzung wurde mir abgeraten...
Mal schauen wie lange der Spaß jetzt dauert.


----------



## matwin22 (31. Mai 2015)

Hat noch jemand den Link wie man den Konus oben aus der Karbongabel demontiert?


----------



## Aardvark (31. Mai 2015)

recurveman schrieb:


> Mein Fatboy ist auf dem Weg zu Spezialized.
> Es knackt beim Bremsen oder bei Belastung des Lenkers.
> Der Händler hat alles bis auf Gabel oder Rahmen ausschließen können, von einer Weiternutzung wurde mir abgeraten...
> Mal schauen wie lange der Spaß jetzt dauert.



Wäre schön hier dann auch das Ergebnis der Untersuchung zu lesen. Hoffentlich hast Du es bald wieder!


----------



## Turbo1 (31. Mai 2015)

Hab das SE von meiner besseren Hälfte etwas farbiger gemacht.
Das Pink in den Felgen kommt geil rüber.


----------



## Toastmx1 (31. Mai 2015)

matwin22 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand den Link wie man den Konus oben aus der Karbongabel demontiert?


Das ist eine ganz normale kralle die kannst du mit einer zange ganz einfach rausziehen


----------



## matwin22 (31. Mai 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Das ist eine ganz normale kralle die kannst du mit einer zange ganz einfach rausziehen


So einfach war es nicht aber danke. Mit etwas Überlegung hatte ich das System verstanden.


----------



## matwin22 (31. Mai 2015)

... hab jetzt noch eine Cabongabel mit Nabe über wenn jemand sein SE pimpen will.


----------



## eri1 (31. Mai 2015)

Turbo1 schrieb:


> Hab das SE von meiner besseren Hälfte etwas farbiger gemacht.
> Das Pink in den Felgen kommt geil rüber.Anhang anzeigen 391583


Sehr schick


----------



## recurveman (31. Mai 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Wäre schön hier dann auch das Ergebnis der Untersuchung zu lesen. Hoffentlich hast Du es bald wieder!


Werde ich machen, aber da wohl weder Gabeln noch Rahmen gut verfügbar sind wird das wohl dauern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. Mai 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Das ist eine ganz normale kralle die kannst du mit einer zange ganz einfach rausziehen


Nicht dein Ernst,oder?


----------



## Toastmx1 (31. Mai 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Nicht dein Ernst,oder?


Sondern? Damit ist schon gemeint das man am schrauben zieht bzw. sie einfach raushebelt...


----------



## matwin22 (31. Mai 2015)

... Innenschraube raus. inneren Konusring nach innen schlagen, oberen Konusring mit Hakenschlüssel rausschlagen und dann kann man den Rest entnehmen.


----------



## matwin22 (31. Mai 2015)

... es geht hier um die Carbongabel mit steam clamp.


----------



## Bumble (31. Mai 2015)

schreibt aber bitte dazu wie ihr die krallen rausgemacht habt wenn ihr die Gabel verkauft, hilft dem Käufer bei der Kaufentscheidung


----------



## BigJohn (31. Mai 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Sondern? Damit ist schon gemeint das man am schrauben zieht bzw. sie einfach raushebelt...


Zum einen ist es keine Kralle, sondern ein Expander. Zum anderen werden normale Krallen nicht einfach rausgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (1. Juni 2015)

Sind das die gleichen Expander wie beim Rennrad ? Die muss man doch nur lose schrauben, dann gehen sie raus.


----------



## zoomer (1. Juni 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Zum anderen werden normale Krallen nicht einfach rausgezogen.



Stimmt !
Ich hab sie früher immer nach unten durch geklöppelt


----------



## Bumble (1. Juni 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Stimmt !
> Ich hab sie früher immer nach unten durch geklöppelt


yeah, einmal schön durch carbonrohr durchgejagt das olle rostige Ding


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juni 2015)

warum raus  kann doch auch drin bleiben


----------



## Bumble (1. Juni 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> warum raus  kann doch auch drin bleiben


man kann auch fünf stück reindonnern wenn man möchte


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juni 2015)

damit Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad kommt.
Spass beiseite, nochmal meine frage: warum raus


----------



## Bumble (1. Juni 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> damit Gewicht auf dem Vorderrad kommt.
> Spass beiseite, nochmal meine frage: warum raus


lies doch mal oben alles durch, ich hab mir das nicht ausgedacht


----------



## Dutshlander (1. Juni 2015)

ich weiß das es kein Bubble Erfindung ist, trotzdem  
PS gelesen hatte ich schon alles


----------



## zoomer (1. Juni 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Spass beiseite, nochmal meine frage: warum raus



Weil man gerade ungeduldig eine andere Gabel montieren wollte und keine übrig hatte ...
Oder, warum sollte sich der Schwabe eine neue kaufen wenn da doch noch eine überflüssige
drin steckt ...


----------



## matwin22 (3. Juni 2015)

... stimmt!!! Ich habe die Originalcarbongabel gegen eine mit Steckachse getauscht. Am Vorderrad macht das für mich schon Sinn. Krallen habe ich auch noch ein paar im Keller liegen aber die sollte man wohl kaum für Carbon verwenden und einen Expander hatte ich gerade nicht. Und nein, ich bin kein Schwabe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (3. Juni 2015)

Ja, das war noch zu Zeiten von non tapered Stahlschaftrohren.

Heutzutage kaufe ich mir schon spezielle Expander für Carbonschäfte
bzw. habe Ersatzkrallen für normale Schäfte in meinem privaten
Übergangslager.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (3. Juni 2015)

marwin hast mal ne Foto für uns von deinen fatboy?

gruss


----------



## Vince Vega (3. Juni 2015)

Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus in Bezug auf Probleme mit der Hinterradnabe? Im mtbr.com Fatbikeforum ist dies ein grosses Thema da die Naben sich angeblich reihenweise verabschieden. 
MfG


----------



## CaseOnline (3. Juni 2015)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus in Bezug auf Probleme mit der Hinterradnabe? Im mtbr.com Fatbikeforum ist dies ein grosses Thema da die Naben sich angeblich reihenweise verabschieden.
> MfG



Die ersten Naben hatten eine Aluachse. Die hielt nicht - meine ist auch gebrochen. Ab Sommer letzten Jahres hat Specialized Stahlachsen verbaut, die halten.


----------



## hw_doc (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich hier gerade von Gabelumbauten lesen: Ich suche eine Carbon-Gabel aus einem Fatboy - Schwarz mit blauer Innenseite stark bevorzugt. Gerne via PM!


----------



## Allgaeufex (7. Juni 2015)

Servus

Hat zufälligerweise jemand eine gute Felge , oder ein komplettes Hinterrad für mein Fatboy Expert übrig ?
Meine Hinterrad-Felge hat nun doch ein paar Dellen zu viel und die Lager sind auch schon zum zweiten mal hinüber 
Ich glaube , ich sollte mir doch eine Hope Nabe gönnen.
Entweder ist die Material-Qualität sehr schlecht , oder es liegt wirklich an meiner etwas heftigeren Fahrweise


----------



## Snyder (8. Juni 2015)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Wie sieht es eigentlich bei euch aus in Bezug auf Probleme mit der Hinterradnabe? Im mtbr.com Fatbikeforum ist dies ein grosses Thema da die Naben sich angeblich reihenweise verabschieden.
> MfG



Hinterradnabe einschließlich Freilauf scheinen eine Schwachstelle zu sein. Meine Schadensbilanz nach ca. 6.000 Km = vier Totalausfälle: 3 zerbröselte Freiläufe und einmal ist eine Lagerschale in der Nabe geplatzt, was den vierten Freilauf kostete. Zum Glück alles Garantiefälle. Die Aluachse als weiterer Schwachpunkt, ist noch intakt ...


----------



## Aardvark (8. Juni 2015)

Snyder schrieb:


> Meine Schadensbilanz nach ca. 6.000 Km = vier Totalausfälle: 3 zerbröselte Freiläufe und einmal ist eine Lagerschale in der Nabe geplatzt, was den vierten Freilauf kostete


Oh ha, bei mir ist nach 1000 km noch (!) alles OEM hinten, wird sich aber mit der kommenden GX von SRAM (1x11) und ner Hope Nabe im Juli/August ändern.


----------



## recurveman (16. Juni 2015)

recurveman schrieb:


> Mein Fatboy ist auf dem Weg zu Spezialized.
> Es knackt beim Bremsen oder bei Belastung des Lenkers.
> Der Händler hat alles bis auf Gabel oder Rahmen ausschließen können, von einer Weiternutzung wurde mir abgeraten...
> Mal schauen wie lange der Spaß jetzt dauert.



Bislang hat mein Händler noch keine Rückmeldung von Specialized, ist jetzt schon fast 4 Wochen her das ich es abgegeben habe.
Specialized bietet hier für den Kurs den, sie für ihre Fahrräder aufrufen, einen wirklich bescheidenen Service. Meinem Händler kann ich hier keinen Vorwurf machen!
Bei Radon gingen in meine Reklamationen in letzter Zeit auf jeden Fall bedeutend zügiger über die Bühne...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (16. Juni 2015)

Der Service von S selbst ist immer gut, das liegt eher am Händler, meine Erfahrung.


----------



## vio (16. Juni 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Service von S selbst ist immer gut, das liegt eher am Händler, meine Erfahrung.


Als viele, viele Jahre Specialized fahrender kann ich das nur bestätigen!!!!


----------



## recurveman (20. Juni 2015)

So, mein Fatboy ist wieder da, es knackt nicht mehr.
Was Specialized gemacht hat wusste auch mein Händler nicht, aber ist mir egal.
Was mich allerdings stört ist das bei dem Versand die Verpackung nicht optimal gelaufen ist.
So wurden beispielsweise an den Bremsgriffen die Schellen oben komplett blank gescheuert. Fällt bei einem schwarzen Griff schon stark auf.
Da aber der Händler der Meinung war er habe das Rad perfekt verpackt, hatte ich keine Lust auf Diskussionen und werde die Griffe selber nachlackieren. 
Die Griffe waren allerdings wie neu, deshalb (war noch nicht draufgefallen) ärgert es mich schon. Solche Stellen entstehen mit der Nutzungszeit zwar immer, aber wenn es so aus der Werkstatt kommt nervt es ganz gewaltig.


----------



## mikeonbike (20. Juni 2015)

...das ist genau der grund, warum kein händler dieser welt eins meiner räder in die finger bekommt. kaputt machen kann ich selber - da brauche ich keine weitere unterstützung. nach meiner erfahrung sind die meistens händler eben doch nicht solche checker oder vergessen im umgang mit dem kundenmaterial schnell mal die erforderliche sorgfalt...


----------



## Steppi01 (23. Juni 2015)

Fährt hier einer sein Expert mit der Original-Bremse und 203er Scheibe vorne? Ich habe bei mir eine XT-Scheibe (RT76) montiert, habe aber jetzt ziemlich heftiges Bremsrubbeln...


----------



## Fuchs76 (26. Juni 2015)

Kann jemand Lieferzeiten für Fatboy SE herausbekommen? Sollte eigentlich Mitte Juni im Laden stehen, kommen aber nicht an Infos ran. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smart_Sam (26. Juni 2015)

Steppi01 schrieb:


> Fährt hier einer sein Expert mit der Original-Bremse und 203er Scheibe vorne? Ich habe bei mir eine XT-Scheibe (RT76) montiert, habe aber jetzt ziemlich heftiges Bremsrubbeln...



Jopp. Bei mir rubbelts auch irgendwie mit 203er Scheibe. Kommt nun ne 180 Icetech drauf


----------



## Steppi01 (26. Juni 2015)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Jopp. Bei mir rubbelts auch irgendwie mit 203er Scheibe. Kommt nun ne 180 Icetech drauf


Es liegt wohl an der kleineren Reibringbreite der RT76 gegenüber der Originalscheibe.
Kennt jemand eine 203er Scheibe mit 16mm Reibringbreite?


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juni 2015)

Fuchs76 schrieb:


> Kann jemand Lieferzeiten für Fatboy SE herausbekommen? Sollte eigentlich Mitte Juni im Laden stehen, kommen aber nicht an Infos ran. Danke!


Zwischenstand: Versand aus Holland ist auf den 16.Juli verschoben.


----------



## Fuchs76 (26. Juni 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Zwischenstand: Versand aus Holland ist auf den 16.Juli verschoben.


Danke! Dann werde ich mich wohl noch etwas in Geduld üben müssen. Hoffentlich kommt's dann auch bis Ende Juli zu mir.


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juni 2015)

Fuchs76 schrieb:


> Danke! Dann werde ich mich wohl noch etwas in Geduld üben müssen. Hoffentlich kommt's dann auch bis Ende Juli zu mir.


aber die 2016 Bestellung kommt schon ende August, ob sich die 2015 Modelle da noch absetzen lassen?


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2015)

Absetzen lassen ?
Laut meinem Händler sind die 2015er Fatties komplett ausverkauft.


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juni 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Absetzen lassen ?
> Laut meinem Händler sind die 2015er Fatties komplett ausverkauft.


Nö es kommen noch welche aus Hauptlager Holland voraussichtlich am 16.07.2015. Letzte Meldung von Speci


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juni 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Absetzen lassen ?


 Verkaufen lassen, falls du das besser verstehst


----------



## san_andreas (26. Juni 2015)

Hab ich schon verstanden...wenn du meinen 2. Satz dazu liest.

Es haben sich jedenfalls letzte Woche keine 2015er mehr bestellen lassen, weil bei S alles weg ist.


----------



## Fuchs76 (26. Juni 2015)

Spitze, ihr macht mir Mut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (26. Juni 2015)

kommen die 2016er eigentlich mit neuer Farbe oder nem anderen Setup?


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Juni 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> kommen die 2016er eigentlich mit neuer Farbe oder nem anderen Setup?


noch nichts genaues bekannt, werde ich aber ende nächste Woche erfahren


----------



## skaster (27. Juni 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> kommen die 2016er eigentlich mit neuer Farbe ..


Da würde ich doch mal ganz stark von ausgehen, gleiches Farbdesign ist bei -S- eher die große Ausnahme.


----------



## Ninerrocks (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Wer hat sein orangenes Fatboy auf eine SRAM XX1 umgebaut? 

Welchen Durchmesser hat die Achse der XX1 Fatbike Kurbel und welches Innenlager brauche ich beim orangenen Fatboy? 

Müssen die schwarzen Schalen aus dem Tretlagergehäuse auch raus, oder nur die Lager selbst? Bin in Sachen Pressfit noch nicht wirklich fit. Sorry...,


----------



## Aardvark (2. Juli 2015)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> Hallo, ich brauche mal eure Hilfe.


Hier sind schonmal die Kompatibilitätstabellen für die einzelnen Bauteile, das dürfte fast alle Fragen beantworten und natürlich muss von dem Tretlager alles raus wenn du ein Neues einsetzt.

Umgebaut hab ich noch nicht aber ich warte auch auf die (sehr sehr viel günstigere) GX mit gleicher Technologie


----------



## Ninerrocks (2. Juli 2015)

Danke schon mal. Hab grad nochmal am Rahmen gemessen. Der Aussendurchmesser der Tretlagerhülse hat 52mm, was bei PF30 ein Innenmaß von 46mm mit 30mm Bohrung ergibt. Mein Pressfit GXP Lager hat aber nur 41mm, dafür das passende Innenmaß von 24mm für die XX1 Fatbikekurbel. Irgendwo hab ich einen Denkfehler. Die original Samox Kurbel hatte eine 30mm Achse.


----------



## Aardvark (3. Juli 2015)

Ähm. Laut Tabelle gibt es eine XX1 Variante für PF 30, BB30, PFGXP und GXP, ich denke da hast Du den Fehler gemacht und ne GXP Spec für nen Rahmen geholt der der für PF 30 ausgelegt ist?

gibt auch adapter von pf 30 nach gxp

Edit: Link korrigiert


----------



## Fuchs76 (3. Juli 2015)

Jippieh, SE ist beim Händler eingetroffen. Freude! Nächste Woche endlich Fat unterwegs.


----------



## Ninerrocks (3. Juli 2015)

Wo siehst Du, dass es die XX1 Fatbike auch für PF30 gibt. Ich seh nur GXP und PF GXP.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (3. Juli 2015)

Ninerrocks schrieb:


> Wo siehst Du, dass es die XX1 Fatbike auch für PF30 gibt. Ich seh nur GXP und PF GXP.


sorry, Seite 34 XX1 Fatbike Kurbel steht nur GXP und PFGXP
Ich hatte auch beim zweiten Post falsch verlinkt, also hier nochmal die Tabelle 
Da steht auf seite 2 bei BB Options dass es jede Variante gibt.


----------



## Ninerrocks (3. Juli 2015)

Also die Fatbike Kurbel gibt es wohl nur als GXP Modell. Gibt somit nur die Möglichkeit den Truvativ Adapter von PF30 auf GXP zu verbauen.


----------



## Aardvark (3. Juli 2015)

Du kannst auch das Lager von Problemsolvers nehmen, generell gibt es da wohl mehrere Alternativen. Ich bin inzwischen echt am überlegen ob ich wegen des Lagers auf ne Raceface spare. Die Adapterlösung mag mir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Keeper1407 (4. Juli 2015)

Heute Fatboy SE in L bei meinem Händler bestellt. Er will am Montag mal telefonieren was geht.
Hoffentlich liegen irgendwo noch welche auf Lager...


----------



## Aardvark (4. Juli 2015)

Breuers Bikebahnhof in Köln hat noch ein SE. Ich weiß nicht ob M oder L.


----------



## F7 Uli (5. Juli 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Du kannst auch das Lager von Problemsolvers nehmen, generell gibt es da wohl mehrere Alternativen. Ich bin inzwischen echt am überlegen ob ich wegen des Lagers auf ne Raceface spare. Die Adapterlösung mag mir nicht gefallen.


Also ich habe bei meinen beiden Fatboys die Race Face Turbine Cinch ,170mm Spindle  mit PF 30 Innenlager verbaut. Dann bist du etwas flexibler in der Wahl der Kettenblätter. Ob 1 Fach oder 2 Fach durch das Cinch System.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (5. Juli 2015)

kann die GX auch alles und ist viel günstiger. dem entgegen steht halt der GXP Adapterquatsch


----------



## BigJohn (5. Juli 2015)

Die GX hat einen festen Spider. Ich finde nicht, dass das vergleichbar ist


----------



## Dutshlander (5. Juli 2015)

Update gemacht, Bremsleitungen müssen noch einiges kurzer.


----------



## TrailHanns123 (7. Juli 2015)

Hat schonmal jemand seinen 2014 Fatboy auseinandergenommen und die einzelnen Parts gewogen? Mich würden vor allem das Rahmengewicht (Größe M oder L) und das Gewicht der Laufräder interessieren...


----------



## Aardvark (7. Juli 2015)

die Originalschläuche wiegen 520-550g und die bereiften Laufräder sind beide jeweils um 4kg, hinten natürlich mehr. Mehr Gewichte hab ich nicht. Allein mit Laufradbau und Schlauch/Reifenkombi kommt man mit nem Fatboy sicher bequem von den 14 kg Richtung 12KG. Dazu noch Carbonsattelstütze/Lenker und 1x11 als Leichte Variante und man wird an/unter die 11kg kommen können, schätze ich mal. Wenn man das denn möchte.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Juli 2015)

TrailHanns123 schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand seinen 2014 Fatboy auseinandergenommen und die einzelnen Parts gewogen? Mich würden vor allem das Rahmengewicht (Größe M oder L) und das Gewicht der Laufräder interessieren...







Auseinander genommen Ja, gewogen nein interessiert nicht sonderlich


----------



## FlowinFlo (7. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die GX hat einen festen Spider. Ich finde nicht, dass das vergleichbar ist



Die GX 1000 hat einen festen, die GX 1400 wie die X.9 einen demontierbaren Spider.


----------



## vio (7. Juli 2015)

Fatboy 2016....
http://www.specialized.com/li/de/ddb/www/#products/B/adventure/fatboy


----------



## BigJohn (7. Juli 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Die GX 1000 hat einen festen, die GX 1400 wie die X.9 einen demontierbaren Spider.


Hm, wenn die etwas leichter wär, würde ich dafür die e13 verscherbeln


----------



## zoomer (7. Juli 2015)

vio schrieb:


> Fatboy 2016....
> http://www.specialized.com/li/de/ddb/www/#products/B/adventure/fatboy



Die Geometrien sind einfach super.
Da könnte ich endlich mal ein passendes L fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (7. Juli 2015)

es ist echt schade das Rahmenkits nur in USA zu bekommen sind (und dazu mit 1400 USD sehr teuer)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Juli 2015)

@Aardvark Unter 11kg ist aber ne Ansage!


----------



## titzy (7. Juli 2015)

Finde ich ich, ich glaub das hat nicht mal @F7 Uli geschafft! Sein Kuhdammracer dümpelt auch noch so bei 12 kg rum.
Ok, er hat noch 2fach dran + Schläuche sind auch noch drin, aber sub 11 wird dann schon langsam sportlich!


----------



## Aardvark (7. Juli 2015)

@Meister-Dieter Ich meine auch dass es wahrscheinlich die Untergrenze des möglichen sein wird. Ich persönlich bin kein Fan von Leichtbau, dazu bin ich zu sehr aus dem BMI raus ^^. Einzig sinnvoll und sehr spürbar finde ich, ganz persönlich für mich, Gewichtsreduktion an den Laufrädern. Das fand ich mit dem Wechsel zu 13F Schläuchen (inzwischen 13J weil 13F bei mir nicht funktioniert) sehr bemerkenswert (OEM ca. 520g zu  Schwalbe 13F ca. 185g).


----------



## projekt (7. Juli 2015)

.


----------



## titzy (7. Juli 2015)

@projekt nicht schlecht!
@F7 Uli hat ja auch immerhin schon die Nexties 90mm Felgen + 4,8" JJ, aber "nur" die Hope Naben und halt mit Schlaug, welche genau da müsste er sich schon selber äußern. 

13F bei 4,8er Reifen hab ich mich bisher auch noch nicht getraut, da hat mir bei 4,0ern schon mitunter 1-2x das Ventil "abgelöst". Da nehme ich dann doch lieber etwas Mehrgewicht in Kauf!


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> 13F bei 4,8er Reifen hab ich mich bisher auch noch nicht getraut, da hat mir bei 4,0ern schon mitunter 1-2x das Ventil "abgelöst". Da nehme ich dann doch lieber etwas Mehrgewicht in Kauf!




Na ja,
13F ist so was wie Eclipse bei 29ern - probiert man mal aus und freut sich,
ist aber nichts auf Dauer.
(meine bleiben drin solange sie halten)
Früher oder später kommen "passende" 13J oder Surly UL rein, bis Schwalbe
endlich die 13J in leichter A-Ausführung bringt ....


----------



## Aardvark (8. Juli 2015)

Gibt es ja im Reifenthread schon jede Menge Text zu 

Dann sind die neuen Farben und Fatboy Bezeichnungen also raus; am schönsten ist 2016 das Comp, finde ich. Sogar ne elektrifizierte Version wird es geben. Das S-Works Fatboy kommt mit Blick auf den Canyon Dude etwas zu spät und ist wahrscheinlich Specialized typisch sehr überteuer Da bin ich mal auf den Absatz gespannt.
Wie immer gibt es wohl keinen Trend und keine Nische die Specialized nicht besetzt.


----------



## F7 Uli (8. Juli 2015)

titzy schrieb:


> @projekt nicht schlecht!
> @F7 Uli hat ja auch immerhin schon die Nexties 90mm Felgen + 4,8" JJ, aber "nur" die Hope Naben und halt mit Schlaug, welche genau da müsste er sich schon selber äußern.
> 
> 13F bei 4,8er Reifen hab ich mich bisher auch noch nicht getraut, da hat mir bei 4,0ern schon mitunter 1-2x das Ventil "abgelöst". Da nehme ich dann doch lieber etwas Mehrgewicht in Kauf!


Das mit dem Gewicht ist halt so eine Sache .Mein Expert also " Der Kudammracer" hat nun 11,8 kg mit Nextie ,Hope,Schwalbe JJ 4.8 und 100ml No Tubes Milch . Das mit der Übersetzug 2 Fach ist für mich ,der auch mal gerne schnell fährt und auch mal ins Gelände geht die beste Kombination. Am Besten gefällt mir am Kudammracer die 80er Geometrie. Die andere 100er Geo fahre ich ja auf dem Army mit Lefty .Die natürlich im Gelände bei mir die erste Wahl ist. Es zeichnet sich ab, das das Fatbike Jam am 12/ 13 Sep eine Richtig gute Fatbikeveranstaltung wird .Spezialized,9zero7,Surly,Salsa,Haibike,Rohloff,Race Face,Bulls,Schwalbe usw. Also richtig was zum Testen. Werde mit meinen beiden auch da sein.  So das man auch mal die Unterschiede der einzelnen Geometien, Q Faktor und Reifen Testen kann )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (8. Juli 2015)

puhh...   das S-Works könnt schon was...   

aber wie schon gesagt, sicher um einiges zu teuer...   da bin ich mal auf die Preise gespannt... S-Works tipp ich mal sicher auf 4000,- aufwärts...  

das Trail würd ich gern mal proberollen...  das könnt richtig gut sein von der Geo her...

nur was mir auffällt ist, dass die Farben richtig sch....e sind... 
da konnte das orange 2015er und das schwarze schon um einiges mehr...

edit... :  grad gesehn...  auf die Fast Track Reifen bin ich mal gespannt... sind zwar nur 4er aber testen muss ich die dann mal...


----------



## titzy (8. Juli 2015)

Mich würde vorallem beim S-Works die Gewichtsangabe interessieren (natürlich auch der Preis) und ob der Rahmen dann noch identisch zum normalen Fatboy ist, sprich ob das auch weiterhin 4,8" Reifen verträgt...


----------



## tgs (8. Juli 2015)

... hinzu kämen noch die Fragen nach:

- Steckachsen vo/hi?
- Kabelführung für absenkbare Sattelstütze?


----------



## skaster (8. Juli 2015)

a3styler schrieb:


> ...
> 
> das Trail würd ich gern mal proberollen...  das könnt richtig gut sein von der Geo her...
> 
> ...


Bis auf das S-Works ist die Geo doch überall gleich. Das Comp gibt es in Orange und das SE in schwarz, also kein Grund zu verzweifeln. Die Farben des Trail find ich, genauso wie die Oberrohrdecals, aber auch nicht wirklich schön.


----------



## a3styler (8. Juli 2015)

Das ,Trail, hat so ausgeschaut, als obs bissl länger wär...  sprich ein anderer Winkel beim Steuerrohr...  
Aber ist der gleiche Rahmen...  hat mich getäuscht wegen der Federgabel...


----------



## vio (8. Juli 2015)

Preis S-Works laut Auskunft von heute Nachmittag b i t t e  f e s t h a l t e n: 6700 Euro.
Selbst als völliger S-Works Fanatiker bin ich da sprachlos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## titzy (8. Juli 2015)

vio schrieb:


> b i t t e  f e s t h a l t e n: 6700 Euro.


Scheiße, jetzt hat es mich doch vom Stuhl geklatscht! 
Da kann ich mir ja schon 3 Dudes in unterschiedlicher Ausstattung daheim hinstellen!


----------



## Dutshlander (8. Juli 2015)

und ich 5 1/2 Fatboy´s Modell 2015


----------



## zoomer (8. Juli 2015)

Oder 2,4 Ice Cream Trucks.

Und wenn ich die mal abgebe wenn sie leer sind bekomme ich wahrscheinlich
noch 200 € für's Alteisen ausbezahlt ....


----------



## san_andreas (8. Juli 2015)

Ist doch wurst, was das Ding Liste kostet. Geil, dass mal einer so ein Teil baut.


----------



## F7 Uli (9. Juli 2015)

Als Gegenpart zum S works kommt auch 2016 ein Cannondale Fatbike mit Lefty .Da wird der Preis wahrscheinlich gleich oder noch höher sein.


----------



## vio (9. Juli 2015)

Man muß Specialized zumindest in den letzten Jahren zu Gute halten, daß sie in der Lage sind Trends schnell umzusetzen und auch liefern zu können. Trotzdem ist die Preisentwicklung schon bedenklich. Dollar/Euro Kurs hin oder her.


----------



## Dr.Struggle (9. Juli 2015)

Gute Federelemente kosten halt 
Ich denke mal die Felgen ziehen den Preis schon nach oben, aber sonst 
Verwundert bin ich auch über die 455er Kettenstreben,relativ lang und das von Specialized ist ungewohnt


----------



## Alex0303 (9. Juli 2015)

hier sind auf dem S-Works ja die GC aufgezogen..

und S-Works schön und gut..
aber, dass sie da keine Federgabel einbauen wundert mich bei DEM Preis schon? 
(würd natürlich auf die Waage drücken)

da würd ich, wenn ich Geld hätte, doch eher auf das Cannondale mit Lefty warten oder wie @F7 Uli selber basteln(obwohl ich zwei linke Hände hab)

was mir aber positiv auffällt ist, dass vorn 150mm Einbaubreite sind...
beim Comp stehen sinds bei der Gabel 135mm, und beim Comp Carbon 150mm...
aber können auch noch Fehler auf der HP sein... 

bin gespannt was wirklich kommt....


----------



## skaster (9. Juli 2015)

Leide ich jetzt an Amnesie, gestern war doch weder ein Trail pro noch ein Comp Carbon auf der Seite


----------



## vio (9. Juli 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Leide ich jetzt an Amnesie, gestern war doch weder ein Trail pro noch ein Comp Carbon auf der Seite


Nö, aber die Seiten ändern sich beinahe stündlich. Jetzt gibt es das "günstigere" Fuse auch in 4 Farben und nicht nur in dem "hässlichen" Rot. Wollte schon in weiß bestellen. Schade nur, daß der Händler von den Farben noch gar nichts weiß. Warten wir noch ein paar Tage, dann wird es sich wohl beruhigen und wir wissen, was wir in Deutschland tatsächlich bekommen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (9. Juli 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> hier sind auf dem S-Works ja die GC aufgezogen..
> 
> und S-Works schön und gut..
> aber, dass sie da keine Federgabel einbauen wundert mich bei DEM Preis schon?
> ...


Danke Alex für deine Zustimmung . ))))


----------



## mikeonbike (9. Juli 2015)

sehr schön ausführlich...

http://www.fat-bike.de/specialized-fatbikes-2016/


----------



## Aardvark (10. Juli 2015)

Der Preis ist lächerlich. Das erinnert langsam an Apple. "Guckt mal was WIR tolles ERFUNDEN haben. Ein Fahrrad was es so schon von anderen gibt nur mit der absoluten, einzigartigen Besonderheit die WIR nur extra für EUCH entwickelt haben: Es kostet drei mal so viel wie das auf dem Markt erhältliche!"


----------



## Kyuss1975 (10. Juli 2015)

Ich werde mir den Fatboy SE holen.
Das ist der günstigste. Der Rahmen ist gleich wie bei den anderen Fatboys (Außer Carbon Comp und S-Works) und hat statt der Carbongabel eine Alugabel drin. Das Blau ist auch schön, die Akzente würde ich aber von hellblau auf orange umfärben. 
Da ich vorhabe, die Gabel sowieso gegen eine wartungsfreie *LAUF Carbonara* zu tauschen, macht mir die Alugabel nichts aus.
Bei Komponenten schraube ich sowieso gern herum.
Die Preisdifferenz zum nächst teureren Fatboy investiere ich lieber in eine Command Post und ein paar Komponenten. 

http://www.fat-bike.de/specialized-fatbikes-2016/
http://www.laufforks.com/lauf-carbonara/


----------



## Aardvark (10. Juli 2015)

Willkommen im Club 
Die Lauf hab ich auch schon bestellt. Das dauert ja ne Ewigkeit. Ich hab es zum Glück noch geschafft bei der ersten Retail charge dabei zu sein. Die ist immer noch nicht da. Dann noch Vorderrad umspeichen lassen und der Spaß kann losgehen


----------



## Sandro31 (12. Juli 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club
> Die Lauf hab ich auch schon bestellt. Das dauert ja ne Ewigkeit. Ich hab es zum Glück noch geschafft bei der ersten Retail charge dabei zu sein. Die ist immer noch nicht da. Dann noch Vorderrad umspeichen lassen und der Spaß kann losgehen


Hi.
Wo hast du denn die Gabel bestellt und was kostet die?
Gruß
Sandro


----------



## Aardvark (12. Juli 2015)

ich hab die über meinen Specialized Conceptstore in Köln geordert, der wiederum bei Shock Therapy ordert. Für Gabel, Hope Fatsno 150x15, DT Speichen+ Umspeichen & Gabeleinbau sind das 1203,60 Euro. Einzelpreise hab ich noch nicht.

Bevor das Geschrei jetzt los geht, warum ich das nicht selber umbaue: die Gabel ist recht teuer und hat 5 Jahre Garantie, da möchte ich für den Fall der Fälle einen Beleg einer Fachwerkstatt haben, die das Ding eingebaut hat.


----------



## Sandro31 (12. Juli 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> ich hab die über meinen Specialized Conceptstore in Köln geordert, der wiederum bei Shock Therapy ordert. Für Gabel, Hope Fatsno 150x15, DT Speichen+ Umspeichen & Gabeleinbau sind das 1203,60 Euro. Einzelpreise hab ich noch nicht.
> 
> Bevor das Geschrei jetzt los geht, warum ich das nicht selber umbaue: die Gabel ist recht teuer und hat 5 Jahre Garantie, da möchte ich für den Fall der Fälle einen Beleg einer Fachwerkstatt haben, die das Ding eingebaut hat.


Ok danke


----------



## Bergfloh123 (14. Juli 2015)

Hey liebe Community,

ich bin über Google auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe gesehen, dass hier viele Leute eine Menge Ahnung mit dem Fatboy haben.

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Seit letztem Jahr bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines Specialized Fatboy mit folgenden Antriebskomponenten:

- Samox Custom 2x10, 2 piece, PF30, forged alloy crankarm, w/ 100mm CNC spindle
- Samox, PF30 for 2 pc. crankset, 100mm shell, included w/ crankset

Ich habe heute die Kurbel ausgebaut, um mir das Innenlager genauer anzuschauen und dabei festgestellt, dass das rechte Lager sehr rau läuft.

Da ich sowieso auf einen 1x10 Antrieb umbauen möchte, würde sich die Gelegenheit anbieten, auch direkt das Innenlager auszubauen. Ich möchte für den ganzen Umbau nicht zu viel Geld ausgeben und überlege, die alte Kurbel zu behalten, die alten Kettenblätter zu entfernen und ein 32er e13 Guidering Kettenblatt auf den 104er Lochkreis zu schrauben.

Das Problem: Ich finde das original Innenlager nirgends. Könnt Ihr mir eine brauchbare Alternative empfehlen?

Vielen vielen Dank!

Beste Grüße,
Bergfloh123


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (14. Juli 2015)

Bergfloh123 schrieb:


> Das Problem: Ich finde das original Innenlager nirgends. Könnt Ihr mir eine brauchbare Alternative empfehlen?


Ein wenig im Forum lesen und evtl. die Suchfunktion verwenden, bringt dir sicher die Antwort auf deine Frage.
Das Thema wurde hier schon zigmal durchgekaut!


----------



## CaseOnline (14. Juli 2015)

Bergfloh123 schrieb:


> Hey liebe Community,
> 
> ich bin über Google auf dieses Forum gestoßen und habe gesehen, dass hier viele Leute eine Menge Ahnung mit dem Fatboy haben.
> 
> ...


Race Face Cinch 170er passt in das Original-Lager. D.h. die Original-Kurbel passt mit 1-2 Spacern sicherlich auch in ein Race Face PF30-Lager.

Wegen Blättern - Mirfe macht N/W-Blätter für den Lochkreis. Da ich damals die Samox auch umbauen wollte, hätte ich sogar noch was - schick mir bei Interesse bitte eine PN.


----------



## Bergfloh123 (14. Juli 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> Ein wenig im Forum lesen und evtl. die Suchfunktion verwenden, bringt dir sicher die Antwort auf deine Frage.
> Das Thema wurde hier schon zigmal durchgekaut!



Habe wirklich viel gesucht und gelesen, bin dabei aber immer nur über das sündhaft teure e13 Innenlager gestolpert.



CaseOnline schrieb:


> Race Face Cinch 170er passt in das Original-Lager. D.h. die Original-Kurbel passt mit 1-2 Spacern sicherlich auch in ein Race Face PF30-Lager.
> 
> Wegen Blättern - Mirfe macht N/W-Blätter für den Lochkreis. Da ich damals die Samox auch umbauen wollte, hätte ich sogar noch was - schick mir bei Interesse bitte eine PN.



Wäre das dann ein Race Face PF30 100 mm Innenlager?

Danke für das Angebot für das Kettenblatt, ich habe aber leider bereits eins gekauft:/ Oder hast Du auch ein 40er Ritzel rumfliegen?


----------



## CaseOnline (14. Juli 2015)

68 oder 100 - egal. Du musst die Hülse weglassen (und danach den Kärcher  ).


----------



## FlowinFlo (14. Juli 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> Ein wenig im Forum lesen und evtl. die Suchfunktion verwenden, bringt dir sicher die Antwort auf deine Frage.
> Das Thema wurde hier schon zigmal durchgekaut!



Da schreibt ein neuer User einen extrem angenehmen ersten Post samt Begrüßung und Verabschiedung, was bei zahlreichen Neuankömmlingen im IBC keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, erklärt sein Anliegen verständlich, optisch ansprechend und zielorientiert und wird dann in einem solchen Ton begrüßt? 

@Bergfloh123 Ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum!  
Wie die Innenlager, so folgen auch die Charaktere der User ganz unterschiedlichen Standards. Lass dich von der Vielfalt also nicht abschrecken.


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Juli 2015)

@ FlowinFlo wahre Worte  leider kann ich den Bergfloh123 nicht weiterhelfen.
Möge die die es können, auch mit eindeutige hinweisen tun.
Könnte ich eventuell auch im nächsten Zukunft gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (14. Juli 2015)

Ich bitte meine kurzatmigen Antworten heute zu entschuldigen - habe 9 Kinder davon abgehalten, sich in der "deutschen Wildnis" ernsthaft zu verletzen. Erfolgreich - trotz riesigem Lagerfeuer.  Jetzt ein Bier.

Bezüglich 100mm-Lager: Die Breite bestimmt bei PF30 ja nur die innenliegende Hülse. Ich hab sie weggelassen - ohne Probleme. Ich durchquere aber selten Bäche und putze das Rad fast nie - und wenn, dann mit dem Schwamm. Außerdem habe ich die Lagerschalen von der Innenseite her fett eingefettet...

Cheers,
Marc (für heute fix und fertig...  )


----------



## CaseOnline (14. Juli 2015)

P.S. 42er Ritzel habe ich auch von @mirfe (User hier im IBC). Die sind super, für die mache ich gerne Werbung. Geb meine aber nicht her... 

Am Fatboy geht ein 42er perfekt mit einem SRAM X9 Type2 (andere Schaltung mag auch gehen, aber mit der Kombi habe ich persönlich gute Erfahrung gemacht.) XT-Kassette, 15er und 17er raus, 16er dafür rein - gerne die  Verdrehsicherungsnase abfeilen und das 16er passend zu den Schaltgassen der Nachbarn drehen. Dann läufts noch besser.


----------



## Aardvark (15. Juli 2015)

Hatte jemand von euch schonmal Probleme mit dem hinteren Schnellspanner? Meiner scheint sich gelockert zu haben. Das hat sich in einem knasten beim Treten rausgestellt, und ein Freund hat gesehen wie sich das Hinterrad im Wiegetritt verwunden hat. Da hab ich dann nachgeschaut und der Hebel war quasi ohne Klemmkraft aufzumachen...Das ist das OEM Teil von Specialized.


----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da schreibt ein neuer User einen extrem angenehmen ersten Post samt Begrüßung und Verabschiedung, was bei zahlreichen Neuankömmlingen im IBC keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, erklärt sein Anliegen verständlich, optisch ansprechend und zielorientiert und wird dann in einem solchen Ton begrüßt?



Unser @tgs is halt ein ganz ein Netter


----------



## BigJohn (15. Juli 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Hatte jemand von euch schonmal Probleme mit dem hinteren Schnellspanner? Meiner scheint sich gelockert zu haben. Das hat sich in einem knasten beim Treten rausgestellt, und ein Freund hat gesehen wie sich das Hinterrad im Wiegetritt verwunden hat. Da hab ich dann nachgeschaut und der Hebel war quasi ohne Klemmkraft aufzumachen...Das ist das OEM Teil von Specialized.


Hast du noch die Alu-Achse?


----------



## Aardvark (15. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hast du noch die Alu-Achse?


Ich fürchte ja. Ich hab zumindest ein 2014 in grün... Ich hab gestern mal den Schnellspanner gezogen um zu sehen ob ein evtl. Bruch vielleicht Laufspuren hinterlassen hat. Nix. Es gibt keine Laufgeräusche, oder auffällige Späne. Wie ziehe ich die Achse? Kassette runter, Freilauf ab? oder geht das schon früher?


----------



## Fabeymer (15. Juli 2015)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Da schreibt ein neuer User einen extrem angenehmen ersten Post samt Begrüßung und Verabschiedung, was bei zahlreichen Neuankömmlingen im IBC keine Selbstverständlichkeit ist, erklärt sein Anliegen verständlich, optisch ansprechend und zielorientiert und wird dann in einem solchen Ton begrüßt?
> 
> @Bergfloh123 Ein herzliches Willkommen im Forum!
> Wie die Innenlager, so folgen auch die Charaktere der User ganz unterschiedlichen Standards. Lass dich von der Vielfalt also nicht abschrecken.



Danke für den Post, Flo.

Auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen!


----------



## CaseOnline (15. Juli 2015)

Von mir auch mal zwei Lagerfragen:

Erste Lagerfrage - Tretlager. Mein Race Face PF30 knackt mittlerweile wie die Hölle. Ich hatte die Lagerschalen seinerzeit jeweils mit einem 2,5mm Kunststoff-Spacer eingepresst. Sollte ich die beim nächsten Mal lieber weglassen und die 2,5mm dafür auf der Welle spacern? Dann müssten die Lagerschalen "satter" sitzen - und einen Hauch weniger Kippmoment ertragen? Wie ist die Meinung zu dauerelastischer mittelfester Schraubensicherung zum Einpressen?

Zweite Lagerfrage: Sollte ich eine Bluto da reinstecken - welchen Lagerkonus sollte ich nehmen?

Danke & Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Bergfloh123 (15. Juli 2015)

Vielen lieben Dank für die freundlichen Worte! Scheint eine nette Community hier im Fatbike-Bereich zu geben, da fühlt man sich doch gleich wohl Die Race Face Cinch PF30 wird geordert!


----------



## zoomer (16. Juli 2015)

Schon (-probegefahren-*) genauer vorgestellt :







Edit :
*Sorry, hatte es selbst noch nicht gelesen.


Preis ist übrigens
1 x Canyon Dude CF 9.0 Unlimited + 1 x Dude 9.0 SL + 1 x Dude CF 8.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (17. Juli 2015)

Ich finde es übertrieben. Fatbike ist für mich der Ausdruck von Gelassenheit in allen Situationen. Carbon macht das so... hektisch


----------



## Trail Surfer (17. Juli 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Ich finde es übertrieben. Fatbike ist für mich der Ausdruck von Gelassenheit in allen Situationen. Carbon macht das so... hektisch


Wobei ein Drittel des Preises mental schon etwas entschleunigt.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juli 2015)

Scheint mir, als ist der Steuerrohr-Übergang etwas eleganter gelöst als beim Dude.


----------



## Archie77 (17. Juli 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Schon (-probegefahren-*) genauer vorgestellt :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fairerweise muss man hier aber schon die Felgen mit berücksichtigen (das sind doch die superleichten HED, oder?). also rechne mal ein 9.0 SL, mit kuroshios und einer kompletten XX1.

da erscheint der Preis schon wieder gerechtfertigter. und du hast alles fixfertig vom Händler vor Ort...

(bin Dude Fahrer übrigens, aber das Teil ist - bis auf die fehlende Federgabel - absolut HOT)


----------



## Fatbikespezi (17. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Scheint mir, als ist der Steuerrohr-Übergang etwas eleganter gelöst als beim Dude.



Bei 6999.- € sollte man davon ausgehen.
Der Preis hat aber nun wirklich nichts mehr mit der Realität zu tun.


----------



## honi__ (20. Juli 2015)

Servus

Melde mich hier auch mal nach einer schönen testfahrt (4 tage alle terrains un wetter lagen)habe ich mir nun auch ein Fatboy Se in blau bestellt! hoffe es ist bald da!aufgeregt wie ein kleines kind!der neue lenker/vorbau und bremsen liegen schon bereit!

Bilder werden folgen

mfg honi


----------



## F7 Uli (22. Juli 2015)

Na, das ist der Anfang  meines Army Umbaus. Mal sehen wie es dann gepimpt ausschaut )


----------



## Allgaeufex (22. Juli 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406375 Na, das ist der Anfang  meines Army Umbaus. Mal sehen wie es dann gepimpt ausschaut )



Frevler 

Du baust Dir also so etwas wie eine China-Rolex


----------



## F7 Uli (22. Juli 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Frevler
> 
> Du baust Dir also so etwas wie eine China-Rolex


So oder anders . Ich glaube ,das wird aber anders . Der Kuhdamm Racer braucht ein Rot - Schwarzes Einbein Brüderchen. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knusberflogge (22. Juli 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> ...Na, das ist der Anfang  meines Army Umbaus...



 Du bist ein sehr sehr kranker Mann   .

Na ich bin mal gespannt. Bleibt die Lefty?


----------



## F7 Uli (22. Juli 2015)

Der Plan des kranken ist halt .............. da  . Mal sehen . Zum Fatbike Jam am 12/13 Sep in Kühlungsborn wird dann der Rote Grunewald Baron auf Küstenerkundung gehen. Vielleicht ja auch mit Herr Liebherr @Knusberflogge und @cherokee190 )


----------



## cherokee190 (22. Juli 2015)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Der Plan des kranken ist halt .............. da  . Mal sehen . Zum Fatbike Jam am 12/13 Sep in Kühlungsborn wird dann der Rote Grunewald Baron auf Küstenerkundung gehen. Vielleicht ja auch mit Herr Liebherr @Knusberflogge und @cherokee190 )



FatBike Jam, auf jeden Fall , bin gespannt was du dir da ausgedacht hast.  

PS: wobei es natürlich schön wäre, wenn an unserer Küstenerkundung noch eine Vielzahl weiterer FatBiker teilnehmen würde


----------



## Aardvark (22. Juli 2015)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> PS: wobei es natürlich schön wäre, wenn an unserer Küstenerkundung noch eine Vielzahl weiterer FatBiker teilnehmen würde


Ich würde da auch gerne dran teilnehmen, aber ich kann jobtechnisch momentan gar nicht soweit im Voraus planen. Ausserdem müsste bis dahin die Lauf Gabel drin sein um auch mit was besonderem aufzuschlagen. Und die ist immer noch nicht da


----------



## Knusberflogge (22. Juli 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> ... Ausserdem müsste bis dahin die Lauf Gabel drin sein um auch mit was besonderem aufzuschlagen. Und die ist immer noch nicht da



Hatte es ja schon mal erwähnt. Möchte dennoch mit deutlichem Nachdruck wiederholen, dass ich sehr gespannt auf Deine Gabel bin. Finde sie optisch & von der Bauweise beeindruckend und hoffe auf viele Bileder & Fahrberichte von Dir!





cherokee190 schrieb:


> ... wobei es natürlich schön wäre, wenn an unserer Küstenerkundung noch eine Vielzahl weiterer FatBiker teilnehmen würde



Ich weiß, paßt nicht hier her...aber morgen ist die Fahrzeugübergabe und ich bekomm nach langer Bestellzeit erstmals ein neues Auto  . Der sogenannte "Fahrriemen" wäre also da, trotzdem ist mir die An- und Abfahrt zu lang. Denn etwas rumradeln würde ich ja auch noch wollen. Das alles am selben Tag ist zeitl.zuviel. Eine Übernachtung kommt an diesem WE nicht in Frage  .


----------



## Kyuss1975 (23. Juli 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club
> Die Lauf hab ich auch schon bestellt. Das dauert ja ne Ewigkeit. Ich hab es zum Glück noch geschafft bei der ersten Retail charge dabei zu sein. Die ist immer noch nicht da. Dann noch Vorderrad umspeichen lassen und der Spaß kann losgehen



Muss man das Vorderrad umspeichen? Braucht man da eine andere Nabe dafür?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2015)

Das kommt auf dein Vorderrad an. Bei Fatboy (Expert) schon.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (23. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Das kommt auf dein Vorderrad an. Bei Fatboy (Expert) schon.


Danke für die schnelle Antwort!
Ich hole mir den SE.
Morgen wird beim Händler geordert und angezahlt! 
Mal sehen wann und wie sich dann die Carbonara ausgeht, bzw. ob ich mir da beim Farbschema was überlege


----------



## Aardvark (23. Juli 2015)

Für ne Carbonara braucht es ne 150x15 Steckachsennabe vorne.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (23. Juli 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Für ne Carbonara braucht es ne 150x15 Steckachsennabe vorne.


Achja, sorry es ist sehr heiß hier und ich tu mir heut ein bisschen schwer


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Juli 2015)

Uiiii... du solltest besser heute nicht Biken


----------



## BigJohn (23. Juli 2015)

Ah stimmt, das SE habe ich unterschlagen


----------



## Kyuss1975 (23. Juli 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Uiiii... du solltest besser heute nicht Biken


wir haben aktuell 33° draußen, das ist ein bisschen zuviel


----------



## MossAndrew (24. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
es ist kaum zu glauben, aber ich Spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mein gerade erst richtig fertig gewordenes Specialized Fatboy Expert mit Bluto zu verkaufen. Die neuen Specialized Modelle sind vorgestellt und ich habe mir einen Floh ins Ohr setzen lassen. 

Irgendjemand Interesse?! 
Specialized Fatboy Expert in Größe L
Sehr wenig gefahren. Kein Salz, kein Schnee, kein wirklicher Dreck (Asche auf mein Haupt)
Umbau auf 203 mm Shimano Icetech Scheiben
Umbau auf RockShox Bluto RL100 mit Lockout am Lenker
Hope Vorderradnabe und Neueinspeichen bei Sören Speer in FFM
Lenker Crank Brothers mit 30mm Rise (Original vorhanden)
Sattel Selle Italia SLS , oder Original (ungefahren)
Schwarzes Felgenband von Surly (Original in Rot vorhanden)

Optisch, wie technisch in quasi Neuzustand (keine Stürze, keine Abnutzungserscheinungen)
Falls jemand Interesse hat einfach nachfragen. 
Bin hier, oder auch Tel unter 01636243333 zu erreichen. 

Das Bike geht auch in den Bikemarkt. 

Neupreis inkl. aller Umbauten 3350€

VB 2600€


----------



## Fatster (24. Juli 2015)

Darf ich mich vorstellen:

Meine Name ist TallBoy, Specialized TallBoy, ich nehme meine Trails gerüttelt, nicht gedämpft und habe die Lizenz zu fast Allem 

FatBoy und 29+ geht super!
Wen's interessiert, hab paar mehr Bilder in der 29+ Gallery gepostet.


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2015)

Tallboy ist aber schon von Santa Cruz geclaimt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Tallboy ist aber schon von Santa Cruz geclaimt


außer dir scheinen hier alle eingepennt zu sein


----------



## Bumble (25. Juli 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406912 Darf ich mich vorstellen:
> 
> Meine Name ist TallBoy, Specialized TallBoy, ich nehme meine Trails gerüttelt, nicht gedämpft und habe die Lizenz zu fast Allem
> 
> ...


wo sind die Lenkerenden-Brombeerheckenkiller ?


----------



## Aardvark (25. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Tallboy ist aber schon von Santa Cruz geclaimt


das ist egal. "Tallboy" ist eigentlich der Name einer Bombe (wie später auch FatMan und LittleBoy). Ist ja nun keine markenrechtliche Anmeldung und deshalb darf man sein Rad benennen wie man möchte.


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Tallboy ist aber schon von Santa Cruz geclaimt



 .. so eine Scheiße!! 

Was mach ich denn jetzt bloß?  

Kennt jemand einen guten Patentrechtsanwalt?


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juli 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> .. so eine Scheiße!!
> 
> Was mach ich denn jetzt bloß?


Ganz einfach: Nenn deinen Nick in Tallster um, das passt dann schon.


----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2015)

Ich hab's 

Ich nenn ihn FatAllBoy


----------



## Trail Surfer (25. Juli 2015)

Fatall error


----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2015)

Leute, bisschen Spaß muss schon sein. 


Bumble schrieb:


> außer dir scheinen hier alle eingepennt zu sein


Kam gerade vom Konzert


----------



## MossAndrew (25. Juli 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406912 Darf ich mich vorstellen:
> 
> Meine Name ist TallBoy, Specialized TallBoy, ich nehme meine Trails gerüttelt, nicht gedämpft und habe die Lizenz zu fast Allem
> 
> ...



Sag mal, wo genau hast du die andren Bilder gepostet??? Ich find nix....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (25. Juli 2015)

MossAndrew schrieb:


> Sag mal, wo genau hast du die andren Bilder gepostet??? Ich find nix....



29 Zoll Bikes / 29+ Gallery und Technik Thread / #963

Sind Bilder, die die Platzverhältnisse widergeben


----------



## Toastmx1 (26. Juli 2015)

Servus und schönen Sonntag an alle,
Hat jemand einen Link für mich von einem Passendem bb30 pressfit innenlager für das Specialized Fatbike?

Lg Daniel


----------



## Aardvark (26. Juli 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Link für mich von einem Passendem bb30 pressfit innenlager für das Specialized Fatbike?


Alles was in 46x100 passt. Raceface, B.O.R. um nur zwei zu nennen. Guck mal bei den einschlägigen Onlinelieferanten wie bike24, -discount oder -components.
Dir auch nen schönen Sonntag


----------



## honi__ (28. Juli 2015)

Servus

So mal bilder von meinem schon leicht umgebaut










mfg


----------



## Fatster (28. Juli 2015)

honi__ schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> So mal bilder von meinem schon leicht umgebaut
> 
> ...



YEAH! Endlich noch jemand mit Mut zu *F**arbe**n*   .. jetzt noch ein rotes und grünes Felgenband, einen gelben Sattel und bisschen Plingpling hier und Plingpling da, dann rockt das wie Sau!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Juli 2015)

Über Geschmack soll man ja bekanntlich nicht streiten können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Über Geschmack soll man ja bekanntlich nicht streiten können!


Lenker umdrehen und  gegen muschi im Race antreten!


----------



## honi__ (28. Juli 2015)

Servus


@Fatster ja da wird noch bissl was kommen hab gsehn wir gehn zum gleichen Dealer!

Zum glück kann man über geschmack nicht streiten macht au nix bins gwöhnt das Ottonormal biker augenleiden bekommt bei meinen bikes! hehe

mfg


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Juli 2015)

Och, ein Speci im Puky-Look hat doch wirklich nicht jeder.


----------



## Aardvark (28. Juli 2015)

Steigt der dir nicht tierisch beim klettern am Berg bei dem Kurzen Vorbau und dem hohen Lenker? Ich hab selbst nen 35er drin und muss ganz schön drücken bergauf.


----------



## Fatster (29. Juli 2015)

honi__ schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> 
> @Fatster ja da wird noch bissl was kommen hab gsehn wir gehn zum gleichen Dealer!
> ...



Jedem das Seine.


----------



## honi__ (30. Juli 2015)

Servus

Hat der nette postbote doch glatt heute meine Reverb stütze vorbei gebracht echt feines teil!



Aardvark schrieb:


> Steigt der dir nicht tierisch beim klettern am Berg bei dem Kurzen Vorbau und dem hohen Lenker? Ich hab selbst nen 35er drin und muss ganz schön drücken bergauf.



Ne überhaupt koine probleme ist aber auch ein S rahmen und i hab dadurch ziemlich druck aufm vorderrad!


@Fatster
Genau so seh i des au

mfg


----------



## M1artin (31. Juli 2015)

honi__ schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> So mal bilder von meinem schon leicht umgebaut
> 
> ...



Morgen.
Kannst du mir sagen was das für ein Lenker ist?
Gruß Martin


----------



## skaster (31. Juli 2015)

M1artin schrieb:


> Morgen.
> Kannst du mir sagen was das für ein Lenker ist?
> Gruß Martin


NS District?


----------



## Knusberflogge (31. Juli 2015)

Moin!



honi__ schrieb:


> So mal bilder von meinem schon leicht umgebaut



Sieht auf jeden Fall im Stand schon aus, als könnte man damit eine Menge Spaß haben. Mir gefällts  .


----------



## honi__ (31. Juli 2015)

Servus



Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Sieht auf jeden Fall im Stand schon aus, als könnte man damit eine Menge Spaß haben. Mir gefällts  .



Danke  auf jeden fall sehr spassig was ich bis jetz so testen konnte kurzer rahmen mit hohem lenker/kurzem vorbau fährt sich sehr agil!!!

Update mit RS REVERB stütze umwerfer+schalthebel zug entfernt










@M1artin

Der Lenker ist ein NS PROOF !!!Kein District!!

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M1artin (31. Juli 2015)

Dankeschön schaue gleich


----------



## F7 Uli (3. August 2015)

Es war einmal ein Army ...... Das zum S-Works wurde . Die ersten Fotos .......


----------



## a3styler (3. August 2015)

Sehr cool...  

Wie hastn das gemacht mit der S-Works Aufschrift...  ?! 
Einfach ein Aufkleber oder hast da drüber lackiert... ? 

mit der Lefty...  gefällt mir...


----------



## san_andreas (3. August 2015)

"S-Works" bitte nur auf S-Works.


----------



## Knusberflogge (3. August 2015)

Energie und Zeit für einen Umbau aufzuwenden find ich immer gut, sehr gut sogar. Unglaublich, dass dies das alte "Army" war. Die Leftyoptik mit den dicken Reifen ist schon sehr speziell   .




san_andreas schrieb:


> "S-Works" bitte nur auf S-Works.



Ja, ich weiß was Du meinst. Aber zu meiner Schande muß ich zugeben, dass ich früher auch immer zu denen gehörte, die fälschlicher Weise mit einem "16V" Aufkleber am 45PS Auto rumgefahren sind  . Von daher Daumen hoch  ...


----------



## a3styler (3. August 2015)

word

ich bin mit nem S3 Logo im A3 rumgefahren...   

wie schon gesagt...  ich finds cool...


----------



## skaster (3. August 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß was Du meinst. Aber zu meiner Schande muß ich zugeben, dass ich früher auch immer zu denen gehörte, die fälschlicher Weise mit einem "16V" Aufkleber am 45PS Auto rumgefahren sind  . Von daher Daumen hoch  ...


Das war bei uns damals anders, da pappte dann eher ein "Bus D" auf dem aufgemotzten GTI oder ein Jesus liebt dich auf dem C-Coupé


----------



## F7 Uli (3. August 2015)

S- Workshop passt zur cannondale Aufschrift der Lefty ist halt alles Spezial ...... ✌


----------



## cherokee190 (3. August 2015)

Sieht super aus und passt gut zum Kuhdamm Racer .
Dann müssen wir das gute Stück wohl die Tage noch durch den Wohld treten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (3. August 2015)

Das machen wir dann sind wir schon drei


----------



## M1artin (3. August 2015)

Schönes Bike. Welche Bremse hast du da verbaut?? Ich suche für vorne noch eine Alternative für mein Fatboy. Zur Zeit ist die Orginale verbaut.  Ich dachte da an die Magura Mt 05 habe aber keine Erfahrung damit bislang. Auch der Postmount Adapter macht mir etwas Kopfzerbrechen. Ich denke man bräuchte den 6'' bin mir da aber nicht sicher was Orginal passt. 
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen. 
Gruß Martin


----------



## skaster (3. August 2015)

Sieht stark nach der XT aus.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. August 2015)

@F7 Uli Sieht echt brutal aus


----------



## CaseOnline (4. August 2015)

Sagt mal, der Steuersatz ist ein FSA, oder? Wisst ihr, welcher genau?

Irgendwas knackt vorne am Fatboy. Gabel optisch geprüft. Vorbau und Lenker kontrolliert. Laufrad sieht gut aus. Ich würde jetzt als nächstes mal den Steuersatz renovieren - die Lager haben auch schon ein wenig Rost angesetzt...


----------



## Fatbikespezi (4. August 2015)

Guck auch noch mal die Sattelstütze nach.
Bei mir kommt auch ständig ein Knacken und Knarzen aus Richtung Steuerrohr oder Tretlager. Wenn ich die Sattelstütze löse und das Rohr säubere, mit Carbonpaste wieder einbaue, ist das Knarzen weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatbikespezi (4. August 2015)

Wenn du dein Bike regelmäßig wäscht, spülst du ungewollt feinen Sand zwischen die Verbindung Sattelrohr und Stütze.


----------



## CaseOnline (4. August 2015)

Danke - aber das kommt von Vorne. Nach starkem Abbremsen, ggfs. mit eingeschlagenen Lenker, entspannt sich beim Lupfen des Vorderrades irgendwas mit spür- und hörbarem Knacken. Deswegen habe ich auch dir Carbon-Gabel auf Schäden untersucht... 

Der FSA No. 42 müsste passen, oder? Dann hätte ich gleich auch den Gabelkonus, falls ich doch mal auf Bluto umbaue.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. August 2015)

Bei mir kam das Knacken von der Schnellspannachse!


----------



## Fatbikespezi (4. August 2015)

Ich habe noch nie so ein Knackiges Bike besessen .


----------



## Alex0303 (4. August 2015)

bei mir hats übern Trail auch mal geknackt..
unten angekommen hab ich dann gesehen dass der Schnellspanner aufgegangen ist 

das hätte böse ausgehen können...
seitdem kontrollier ich das Ding immer...


----------



## CaseOnline (4. August 2015)

Hmmm... Einen Versuch ists wert. Ich hab noch so ein 135mm-DT-Swiss-Schraubding für 10mm QR rumfliegen. Noch besser: Ich weiss sogar grob, wo...


----------



## Fatbikespezi (4. August 2015)

Bei meinem Kumpel Krissi hat sich auch schon mal der Schnellspanner gelöst.
Das Hinterrad hat sich durch verwinden unsd schlackern bemerkbar gemacht. 
Das Phänomen scheint nicht so selten zu sein. 
Eine Seckachse wäre mir auch lieber, Felt macht es mit dem Double Double ja vor.


----------



## zoomer (4. August 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Danke - aber das kommt von Vorne. Nach starkem Abbremsen, ggfs. mit eingeschlagenen Lenker, entspannt sich beim Lupfen des Vorderrades irgendwas mit spür- und hörbarem Knacken. Deswegen habe ich auch dir Carbon-Gabel auf Schäden untersucht...
> 
> Der FSA No. 42 müsste passen, oder? Dann hätte ich gleich auch den Gabelkonus, falls ich doch mal auf Bluto umbaue.




Bei mir beim ICT hatte ich auch auf Spiel in der Nabe oder Stackachse getippt.

Letztendlich war es aber doch nur ein minimal loses Steuerlager.
Nach Austausch meiner Spacer war dann der Gabelschaft einen Mikrometer zu lang
und der Deckel stiess beim Anziehen des Lagers eine Spur zu früh am Schaftrohr an.
(Und/oder, die neuen "hohlen" Spacer drückten den schmalen Zentrierkonus nicht
mehr richtig von oben ins Lager)
Spiel konnte man händisch von aussen noch keines feststellen.

War aber ein beängstigend fieses Knacken wenn man das Rad mit angezogener Bremse
abwechselnd kräftig vor und zurück schob ...


----------



## Dutshlander (4. August 2015)

Ich habe am Fatboy schraubachse Hi, so geliefert bekommen (out the Box)


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. August 2015)

Wieso ist dein bike so sauber??
Bei meinem ist noch der halbe Landschaftspark drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (4. August 2015)

Die andere Hälfte ist noch bei mir drauf  Egal, Sonntag wird's bestimmt wieder staubig 





und ich dachte er hätte so viel zu tun


----------



## Dutshlander (4. August 2015)

wer kann, der macht.


der dreck muss weg


----------



## M1artin (7. August 2015)

Guten Nabend

Nach meinen dritten Kettenklemmer und verborgender Kette möchte ich etwas an der Schaltung verändern von meinem Fatboy. Der erste Plan war die X7 Elemente gegen X 9 zu tauschen soviel eine neue Kassette und neue Kettenblätter. Die Laufleistung der alten Teile ist zur Zeit 600 km. Alternative war die Idee 1x11 Umbau. Nun habe ich eine Frage zur Sram GX Gruppe https://r2-bike.com/SRAM-GX-Fatbike-Komplettgruppe-Black-1x11-fuer-GXP kann ich die einfach so kaufen und einbauen oder benötigt man dann noch weitere Teile. Ich bin mir nicht sicher was das Lager betrifft. Orginal ist ein PF 30 verbaut. Kann ich das drin lassen oder muss ein neues rein?? Für Alternativ Vorschläge bin ich auch dankbar . Würde mich freuen falls mir jemand helfen kann. 
Gruß Martin


----------



## zoomer (7. August 2015)

Oh je !

Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.
Wenn die Achse der Kurbel generell aus Alu ist und 30 mm hat sollte das doch passen (?)

Und würde ein GXP Lager in ein normales BSA Tretlagergehäuse (z.B. ins Fatty) passen ?


----------



## criscross (7. August 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Oh je !
> 
> Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt.
> Wenn die Achse der Kurbel generell aus Alu ist und 30 mm hat sollte das doch passen (?)
> ...


das GXP Lager gibts doch in 2 Ausführungen.....und ist Serienmäßig im ON ONE mit ner X5 Kurbel verbaut...


----------



## Aardvark (8. August 2015)

gxp hat doch bei Sram immer 24mm, oder?

Zu berücksichtigen ist zu der GX auf jeden fall noch nen neuer Freilauf/Nabe für die XD-Kompatibilität.

Ich habe heute folgender Maßen auf 1x11 Umgebaut:
-Schaltwerk, 11-Fach Kassette (42-11), Schalter* von Shimano XT M8000 2016
-Kettenblatt t30 W/N 104 Hope
-Adapter XT Schalter I-Spec II auf Tech 3 Hope Hebel
-KMC 11 Fach Kette

Umbauzeit etwa eine Stunde
Werkzeuge: div. Innensechskant, Torx Schlüssel für den Umwerfer, Kettenpeitsche, Schließringnuss für Ritzelpakete, passende Ratsche, Seitenschneider, Kabelbinder 
Kosten ca: 280,00 Euro + die Hope Adapter. (Wenn ihr den Shimano XT Hebel bestellt, achtet darauf dass ihr entweder mit Schelle oder mit I-Spec II holt wenn ihr kompatible Bremsen/Adapter habt!)

-Kettenlinie etwas unter 75mm (exakt 6. Ritzel) 
-Keinerlei Probleme beim Umbau
-Im Rückwärtstritt läuft die Kette vom 1. auf den 2. Gang das hab ich noch nicht wegbekommen, Ist für mich aber verschmerzbar.

-der Freilauf ist ziemlich mitgenommen weil die einzelnen Ritzel der Pakete sich in das weiche Alu fressen. Da ist ein wenig Geduld erforderlich; Sollte die Kassette mit Verschraubung sein, diese einfach mit Gewalt aufsprengen. Das Paket bekommt ihr sonst wahrscheinlich nicht in einem Stück runter. Die Fressgrate, danach am Freilauf, mit zB einem flachen Schraubendreher oder sonstigem scharfkantigen Metallstück, abziehen, damit die neue Kassette ohne Probleme aufgelegt werden kann.


----------



## M1artin (8. August 2015)

Schonmal danke für die Antworten. Ich sehe schon wird dann doch nicht so einfach wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. 
Gruß Martin


----------



## skaster (8. August 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> gxp hat doch bei Sram immer 24mm, oder?
> 
> Zu berücksichtigen ist zu der GX auf jeden fall noch nen neuer Freilauf/Nabe für die XD-Kompatibilität.
> 
> ...


Sollte die M8000 nicht erst ab 14. August erhältlich sein? Der Umbau ist für mein Tusker auch geplant wenn die Kassette runter ist.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Sollte die M8000 nicht erst ab 14. August erhältlich sein? Der Umbau ist für mein Tusker auch geplant wenn die Kassette runter ist.


Auf die Schnelle...gegoogelt, Beispiel:
http://www.cycle-basar.de/Komplettg...MOMV_NbvMiwPdLm8xhzxqQ8BJZ7vMRiUX0aAoop8P8HAQ

Mit 42er rund 10 Euro teurer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (8. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Auf die Schnelle...gegoogelt, Beispiel:
> http://www.cycle-basar.de/Komplettg...MOMV_NbvMiwPdLm8xhzxqQ8BJZ7vMRiUX0aAoop8P8HAQ
> 
> Mit 42er rund 10 Euro teurer.


nicht schlecht.....wenn nur die Kassetten nicht so Sack schwer wären....


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2015)

Einfach mal eine Portion Mäckes weniger verdrücken.


----------



## skaster (8. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Auf die Schnelle...gegoogelt, Beispiel:
> http://www.cycle-basar.de/Komplettg...MOMV_NbvMiwPdLm8xhzxqQ8BJZ7vMRiUX0aAoop8P8HAQ
> 
> Mit 42er rund 10 Euro teurer.


Ich hatte letzte Woche bei verschiedenen Versendern (H&S, bike-components, bmo)  noch übereinstimmend beim kurzen Schaltwerk und der 11-42 Kassette vom 14. August als Verfügbarkeit gelesen. Das lange Schaltwerk und die 11-40 Kassette waren schon vorhanden.


----------



## criscross (8. August 2015)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Einfach mal eine Portion Mäckes weniger verdrücken.


dann fehlt aber die Schwungmasse für bergab


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> dann fehlt aber die Schwungmasse für bergab


Die kommt von der Kassette.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche bei verschiedenen Versendern (H&S, bike-components, bmo)  noch übereinstimmend beim kurzen Schaltwerk und der 11-42 Kassette vom 14. August als Verfügbarkeit gelesen. Das lange Schaltwerk und die 11-40 Kassette waren schon vorhanden.


Und jetzt ist also auch die 42er schon lieferbar. Beispiel dort für 78 Euro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (8. August 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> nicht schlecht.....wenn nur die Kassetten nicht so Sack schwer wären....


Also, ich glaube nicht, dass die sooo viel schwerer ist als die Kombination XT 11-36 minus 15&17 plus 16 und e-thirteen 40 die im Moment bei mit drauf ist. Habe ich aber nicht gewogen.


----------



## Aardvark (8. August 2015)

Echt jetzt? Das Rad wird mit XT 1x11 und 30T etwa 500 g leichter gegenüber der OEM Ausstattung und man redet über eine "schwere" Kassette?
Bei den Damen aus dem Canyon-Dude-Fred, kann ich das ja noch (mit einem nachsichtigen Lächeln) akzeptieren aber bei unseren schönen FatBoys?

*arrogante-provokationen-aus*


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. August 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Bei den Damen aus dem Canyon-Dude-Fred, kann ich das ja noch (mit einem nachsichtigen Lächeln) akzeptieren aber bei unseren schönen FatBoys?
> 
> *arrogante-provokationen-aus*


Trau dich!


----------



## Keeper1407 (9. August 2015)

Kommende Woche bekomme ich endlich meinen Fatboy SE in Charcoal/Black.
Die erste Änderung betrifft die Bremsen. Mein Händler tauscht die Bremse gegen eine Shimano SLX mit 180 Scheiben.

Ein paar Kleinigkeiten will ich noch ändern, wie z.B. Felgenbänder, Schläuche und Griffe. 
Es wäre schön, wen mir hier jemand mitteilen könnte, dass ich das passende Material bestelle.

Surly Clown Shoe Felgenbänder 75mm in Orange
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Surly/Clown-Shoe-Felgenband-p32175/

Schläuche Continental Schlauch FR 26x2,3-2,7 mit SV-Ventil.
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Continental/Schlauch-MTB-26-Freeride-p29220/ 

Griffe sollten das kleinste Übel sein. Meine Wahl fiel auf die Ergon GA2 in Orange
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Ergon/GA2-Lenkergriffe-Modell-2015-p42147/

Dankeschön!


----------



## Bergfloh123 (9. August 2015)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich habe für mein 2014 Fatboy jetzt doch das e13 PF30 Innenlager gekauft und überlege, mir auch die e13 TRS Kurbel zuzulegen (die würde ich gebraucht von einem Freund bekommen).

Nun geht es an den Aus- und Einbau: Da das Ausschlagen eines Pressfit Innenlagers in Zukunft öfter anstehen könnte bin ich am Überelgen, mir ein Werkzeug dafür zu kaufen. Kann ich für das Originallager (Samox, PF30 for 2 pc. crankset, 100mm shell, included w/ crankset) ebenfalls das von das von  duke209 in Post 1449 empfohlene "Super B BB86 / BB90" benutzen oder funktioniert das nur mit dem e13 PF30 Innenlager aus dem Fatboy Expert?

Das neue Lager würde ich mittels meines Einpresswerkzeugs für den Steuersatz montieren.

Ich möchte das Rad mit vorhandener 11-36 Kassette, 42er Mirfe Ritzel und e13 32T Kettenblatt 1x10-fach fahren. Benötige ich, falls ich mir die e13 Kurbel gönne, die bei dem Innenlager beigelegten Spacer oder fahre ich besser ohne?

Viele Grüße und vielen Dank schonmal für Eure tollen Tipps,
der Bergfloh123


----------



## skaster (10. August 2015)

skaster schrieb:


> Also, ich glaube nicht, dass die sooo viel schwerer ist als die Kombination XT 11-36 minus 15&17 plus 16 und e-thirteen 40 die im Moment bei mit drauf ist. Habe ich aber nicht gewogen.


OK, rechnerisch lt. IBC-Gewichtsdatenbank kommt die 10-fach 11-36 (ohne 15 und 17 dafür plus 16 und e-thirteen 40) auf ca. 388 gr. Das wären 59 gr. weniger als die 11-42 XT-M8000. Doch ne ganze Menge für einen Gang mehr.


----------



## Fatster (10. August 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ich habe am Fatboy schraubachse Hi, so geliefert bekommen (out the Box)




Frage an die Technik-Experten hier im Thread:

Lässt sich diese Schraubachse vom FatBoy *SE* auf den ganz normalen FatBoy-Schnellspanner 190mm umbauen? 

Wenn ja, was braucht man(n) ggf. dazu - außer Schnellspanner, klar! 
Wenn "nein", wieso nicht und was braucht man(n), um es ggf. doch hin zu bekommen


----------



## klausklein (10. August 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> um es ggf. doch hin zu bekommen


Eine Säge und einen ganz langen 5mm Bohrer.


----------



## Dutshlander (10. August 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Frage an die Technik-Experten hier im Thread:
> 
> Lässt sich diese Schraubachse vom FatBoy *SE* auf den ganz normalen FatBoy-Schnellspanner 190mm umbauen?
> 
> ...


habe mich nicht darum gekümmert, kam so an.[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## OnTheFly (10. August 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Frage an die Technik-Experten hier im Thread:
> 
> Lässt sich diese Schraubachse vom FatBoy *SE* auf den ganz normalen FatBoy-Schnellspanner 190mm umbauen?
> 
> ...


Wie lange kommt die Schraubachse aus dem Rahmen raus?
Ich könnte mir überlegen mein Schnellspannerhinterrad gegen eins mit Schraubachse zu wechseln. 

Hat jemand die HR Nabe schon mal geöffnet? Kann man die Achse tauschen? 

Gruß, 
OTF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (10. August 2015)

klausklein schrieb:


> Eine Säge und einen ganz langen 5mm Bohrer.



 ... damit mach ich nächstes Mal deine KUROSHIROS noch leichter


----------



## Vighor (11. August 2015)

Obs nun hier oder im LAberthread gehört ..
Specialized kommt jetzt mit nem Fatgirl namens Hellga   
http://fat-bike.com/2015/08/new-2016-specialized-hellga-womens-fat-bike/


----------



## Fatster (11. August 2015)

Vighor schrieb:


> Obs nun hier oder im LAberthread gehört ..
> Specialized kommt jetzt mit nem Fatgirl namens Hellga
> http://fat-bike.com/2015/08/new-2016-specialized-hellga-womens-fat-bike/



... what the hell_ga!?


----------



## F7 Uli (11. August 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... what the hell_ga!?


Daumen hoch Hell_ga )


----------



## Kyuss1975 (13. August 2015)

honi__ schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> So mal bilder von meinem schon leicht umgebaut
> 
> ...


Geil! Du hast den neuen schon? Mein Händler, bei dem ich ihn angezahlt habe, meint, er kommt im Dezember.


----------



## honi__ (13. August 2015)

Servus


Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Geil! Du hast den neuen schon? Mein Händler, bei dem ich ihn angezahlt habe, meint, er kommt im Dezember.



Ähm ja der war innerhalb kurzer zeit da Donnerstags bestellt Dienstags abgeholt!!! ist sich dein händler sicher???

mfg


----------



## Keeper1407 (13. August 2015)

> Geil! Du hast den neuen schon? Mein Händler, bei dem ich ihn angezahlt habe, meint, er kommt im Dezember.


Ich kann meinen Fatboy SE in Black am Samstag abholen. Hat dann vier Wochen gedauert. Zuerst hieß es ca. 2 Wochen, später eher 6 Wochen. Laut meinen Händler würde Specialized den Händlern Bikes zusagen, die sie gar nicht auf Lager haben.


----------



## honi__ (15. August 2015)

Servus


Ist immer wieder interessant Die Unterschiede bei lieferzeiten usw.....aber wird wohl auch hier so sein kommt darauf an WER -WO-BEI-WEM -WIEVIEL_UND_WAS-bestellt!


----------



## chriiss (15. August 2015)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (15. August 2015)

fürs nachfetten ist es meist zu spät, macht nur sinn bei neue Lager.
Mit Gefühl und leichte (Kunststoff)-Hammerschläge geht bei mir die Achse (mit Kurbel und Zahnräder) ohne spezielles Werkzeug raus.[url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## taunusteufel78 (15. August 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> F***in  Tretlager!
> 
> Nachdem ich das Tretlager im Frühsommer habe wechseln lassen, fängt das Geknacke/Geknarze jetzt schon wieder an. Der erste Lagerwechsel war nötig, da die Lager ziemlich verrostet waren und nicht mehr sauber liefen.
> Seitdem hat das Fatboy so gut wie kein Wasser gesehen und dennoch fängt der Lärm wieder an.
> ...




Ähnliches Problem!

Habe gerade das Fatboy vom Kumpel zur Wartung hier und ein paar Fragen in die Runde. Vielleicht kann ja jemand helfen..?


1)
Das Innenlager ist ebenfalls absolut Schrott!!
Verbaut ist die* e13* / *e.thirteen* Kombi aus PF30 Innenlager und der TRS Kurbel (Fatboy Expert). 
Habe schon alle üblichen Shops abgeklappert, aber niemand kann das Innenlager liefern. Eine Bestellung bei Bike24 läuft schon knappe 2 Monate. _"Hersteller kann nicht liefern"_ , so die Aussage.
*Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die RaceFace Cinch PF-Lager passen, da diese, ähnlich der e13, außen noch ein ganzes Stück aufbauen?*
Ein Reset-Lager, z.B., würde ohne Adapter oder Selbstbaugefrickel nicht funzen.
Die Gehäusebreite beträgt beim Fatboy 100mm, aber der Abstand der Kurbelarme liegt bei geschätzten ~120mm. Nicht genau nachgemessen.

2)
Habe gerade die Laufräder mit 6001-2RS - Lagern (SKF !!) neu gelagert, wobei mir der Freilauf in Teilen entgegengekommen ist. 

*Vermute ich richtig, dass die EXPERT-Naben von Novatec kommen??*
Der Freilauf kommt mir so bekannt vor....
*Hat jemand eine Bezugsquelle?*


Danke + VG
TT78


----------



## chriiss (16. August 2015)

.


----------



## CaseOnline (16. August 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> Nach ewigem Drücken und Schlagen, Wackeln und gut Zureden hat sich die Kurbel nun doch überreden lassen das Tretlager zu verlassen.
> Ich habe mit Erstaunen festgestellt, dass nicht die Lager defekt sind, sondern die Kurbelachse eingelaufen ist, d.h. an den Stellen, an denen sie in den Lagern läuft sind ungleichmäßige "Vertiefungen" in der Achse.
> Hab's jetzt erst mal durch basteln so hinbekommen, dass ich weiter fahren kann, aber auf Dauer ist diese Bastellösung sicher kein Zustand. Da muss was anderes/neues her.
> Mit welchen Zweifach-Kurbeln habt ihr gute Erfahrungen gemacht?


Race Face Cinch. Bei 2fach möchte ich nicht garantieren, ob die 170er passt - aber da hat der Uli vielleicht Erfahrung? Die Cinch ist auf jeden Fall ansehnlich, bezahlbar und sehr variabel (Direct Mount, verschiedene Spider möglich, etc. - schau's dir mal an).


----------



## tgs (16. August 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Innenlager ist ebenfalls absolut Schrott!!
> Verbaut ist die* e13* / *e.thirteen* Kombi aus PF30 Innenlager und der TRS Kurbel (Fatboy Expert).
> Habe schon alle üblichen Shops abgeklappert, aber niemand kann das Innenlager liefern. Eine Bestellung bei Bike24 läuft schon knappe 2 Monate. _"Hersteller kann nicht liefern"_ , so die Aussage.
> *Kann mir jemand sagen, ob die RaceFace Cinch PF-Lager passen, da diese, ähnlich der e13, außen noch ein ganzes Stück aufbauen?*


RaceFace PF Innenlager passen perfekt und sind qualitativ besser als die e13 Teile.
Die e13 TRS Kurbeln können mit den vorhandenen Spacern problemlos montiert werden.


----------



## Aardvark (16. August 2015)

Bike -components hat auch ein Hope Innenlager PF 30 im Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. August 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> RaceFace PF Innenlager passen perfekt und sind qualitativ besser als die e13 Teile.
> Die e13 TRS Kurbeln können mit den vorhandenen Spacern problemlos montiert werden.






Super, DAS wollte ich lesen!    Danke! 
Wird die 83mm Version werden und dann ohne Hülse verbaut werden, denke ich?! 
Marc (@CaseOnline ) hat das ja auch so gemacht.


@Aardvark 
Das Hope lager baut leider  zu schmal! Ähnlich den sonst üblichen PF-Lagern.  Aber Danke.


----------



## Aardvark (16. August 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Das Hope lager baut leider zu schmal! Ähnlich den sonst üblichen PF-Lagern. Aber Danke.


https://www.bike-components.de/de/H...-2015-p45091/black-Pressfit-100-mm--o6948076/
100mm müssten doch reichen


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. August 2015)

Wie so oft ohne Bild bei der Artikelbeschreibung. Ich hasse das!  HiBike kann das auch gut..  

Habe jetzt nicht genauer nach dem Hope (*) geschaut, aber mir kam es auf die Gesamtaussenbreite an.
_-Hier der aussenliegende Bund mit dem RF-Schriftzug-_




Lager wie das Sram oder Reset bauen zu schmal und würden Spacer notwendig machen.






Habe das RaceFace bestellt!Dürfte aussen um die 120mm haben. Rest wird fein gespacert, falls nötig.

(*)
Und mit Hope bin ich aktuell durch! 
Die Lager der Fatsno sind abgrundtief schlecht!! Habe der ganzen Truppe hier schon FAG eingepflanzt. 
@CaseOnline kennt das auch!   Er hat sich erneut in Konuslager verliebt!  




Zum Freilaufthema, bzw. Novatec, kann niemand was sagen? @projekt vielleicht?
Habe mal ein paar Anfragen dazu an diverse Händler gesendet.

VG


----------



## zhruz (16. August 2015)

Für alle die es noch nicht gehört haben, wir treffen uns am 12./13.09.2015 im Ostseebad Kühlungsborn zum "FatBike-Jam Ostsee 2015". 
Thread http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/13142915/ oder www.fatbike-jam.de

Fäääätttte Grüße von der Ostseeküste,
Peter


----------



## klausklein (16. August 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Zum Freilaufthema, bzw. Novatec, kann niemand was sagen?
> 
> @projekt vielleicht?
> Habe mal ein paar Anfragen dazu an diverse Händler gesendet.



Ich habe noch einen Neuen Stahl Novatec Freilauf!
Der ist aber für 15mm Achse da müßten die Fatboy freilauflager rein.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. August 2015)

Danke! Denke ich bin aber fündig geworden...


----------



## Kyuss1975 (17. August 2015)

honi__ schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> 
> Ähm ja der war innerhalb kurzer zeit da Donnerstags bestellt Dienstags abgeholt!!! ist sich dein händler sicher???
> ...



Mir wurde gesagt, dass er Ende August die Shipping-Daten erhält und dass es in Ordnung geht, wenn ich das Teil Anfang Dezember mit dem Weihnachtsgeld bezahle, da es wohl eh nicht früher kommen würde.


----------



## Keeper1407 (20. August 2015)

Mein Fatboy ist endlich da...


----------



## Andre71 (20. August 2015)

Ist das die Fatboy Carbon Comp 2016?


----------



## Aardvark (20. August 2015)

Das ist doch das SE, oder? Wenn ja, eine gute Wahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zhruz (21. August 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Mein Fatboy ist endlich da...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413801
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413802



Und dann sehen wir uns zum FatBike-Jam Ostsee 2015, hier im Ostseebad Kühlungsborn und testen das Bike auf Strandtauglichkeit...
Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Fäääättttten.

Gruß Peter


----------



## Keeper1407 (21. August 2015)

Andre71 schrieb:


> Ist das die Fatboy Carbon Comp 2016?





Aardvark schrieb:


> Das ist doch das SE, oder? Wenn ja, eine gute Wahl.





zhruz schrieb:


> Und dann sehen wir uns zum FatBike-Jam Ostsee 2015, hier im Ostseebad Kühlungsborn und testen das Bike auf Strandtauglichkeit...
> Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Fäääättttten.
> 
> Gruß Peter


Ja ist das SE. Leicht umgebaut. Bremsen, Griffe, Felgenbänder und Schläuche.
Die Zweifach-Kurbel ist Pflicht im Odenwald.
Das Bike macht super Laune und ich komme kaum noch aus dem Sattel. Bin schwer begeistert! 
Danke für die Grüße.


----------



## Toastmx1 (23. August 2015)

Servus,

Was sind den die besten Fatbike Schläuche bis zu 4,8 am Markt?

Grüße aus Österreich


----------



## Aardvark (23. August 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/der-...hread-milchfrei.643770/page-122#post-13177296

guck mal hier, da dürften sich sehr viele Meinungen dazu finden lassen ^^


----------



## Steppi01 (24. August 2015)

So, erstmal fertig mit den Änderungen:


----------



## Aardvark (24. August 2015)

sehr schick!


----------



## Fatotto (24. August 2015)

chriiss schrieb:


> F***in  Tretlager!
> 
> Nachdem ich das Tretlager im Frühsommer habe wechseln lassen, fängt das Geknacke/Geknarze jetzt schon wieder an. Der erste Lagerwechsel war nötig, da die Lager ziemlich verrostet waren und nicht mehr sauber liefen.
> Seitdem hat das Fatboy so gut wie kein Wasser gesehen und dennoch fängt der Lärm wieder an.
> ...



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, die Bremsen gingen ja gar nicht, das kleine Ritzel an der Kurbel war nach 500 km hinüber und das Geknarze im Tretlager! Schon zweimal repariert und jetzt wieder! Da hat specialized das billigste vom billigen verwendet und schlecht gefettet. Ich warte jetzt bei der Messe auf die Rohloffschaltung und dann fliegt das Tretlager gleich mit raus. Fiese Sache für 1400 €


----------



## zhruz (24. August 2015)

Fatotto schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele, die Bremsen gingen ja gar nicht, das kleine Ritzel an der Kurbel war nach 500 km hinüber und das Geknarze im Tretlager! Schon zweimal repariert und jetzt wieder! Da hat specialized das billigste vom billigen verwendet und schlecht gefettet. Ich warte jetzt bei der Messe auf die Rohloffschaltung und dann fliegt das Tretlager gleich mit raus. Fiese Sache für 1400 €



Bikes von der Stange haben leider immer irgendwelche Macken. Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Umbau.
Kein knarzen im Tretlager oder irgendwelche anderen Sorgen. Ein bisschen Hand anlegen lohnt sich immer...



 

P.S.: Rohloff zeigt seine neue Speedhub XL Nabe auch bei uns an der Küste zum FatBike-Jam Ostsee 2015.
Nur für den Fall das der Weg hierher kürzer ist, als an den Bodensee...
Und wenn nichts schief geht, werden die Teamfahrer von Rohloff dann auch am 12.09.2015 Bikes mit der Nabe vorführen...

Gruß Peter


----------



## Fatotto (26. August 2015)

zhruz schrieb:


> Bikes von der Stange haben leider immer irgendwelche Macken. Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem Umbau.
> Kein knarzen im Tretlager oder irgendwelche anderen Sorgen. Ein bisschen Hand anlegen lohnt sich immer...
> Anhang anzeigen 415139
> 
> ...


Hallo Peter, wunderbar, Du hast Recht und vielen Dank für die Einladung an die Ostsee, ich habe voll Bock, muss aber an diesem WE arbeiten! Aber Leute, hier ist das Ding, Dankeschön, dass Rohloff diesen Weg mitgeht, denn Fatbike und eine Speedhub XL ist die perfekte Kombination, schalten wann Du willst, fahren im Sand..., 125 Zahnräder, schlichtes Aussehen und 1,5 kg, ein Ritzel, der Druck kommt aus dem Hinterrad bei genialer Traktion....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (29. August 2015)

Weiß zufällig jemand wie man bei der Carbongabel den Headsetexpander entfernt?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (29. August 2015)

Von oben muß ein Innensechskannt zu erkennen sein,Schraube lösen,einen leichten Schlag auf den Inbusschlüssel,dann solltest du ihn herausnehmen können!


----------



## Aardvark (29. August 2015)

Genau so weit war ich schon. Kappe ab, Hohlschraube gelöst und nen leichten Schlag dass der Konus sich innen löst. Scheint aber eines mit nem geschlitzten Blech zu sein. Das Teil sitzt fest wie ne Bombe. Der Konus innen ist lose. Ich denke mal da hat es jemand bei der Montage gut gemeint und das profilierte Blech derart über den oberen Konus gezwungen dass er nicht mehr loslässt. Bin dabei ihn zu zerstören um den Gabelschaft nicht zu beschädigen. Der obere Konus (lässt sich nicht ab hebeln, drehen oder sonst was) wird zerbohrt und dann vorsichtig rausgezogen. Eine andere Möglichkeit sehe ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (1. September 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Mein Fatboy ist endlich da...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413801
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 413802



Geiler Panzer!


----------



## wj500 (1. September 2015)

Hi zusammen,

inzwischen hab ich mich durch die wesentlichen Fatbike Threads geschleppt.
Seit gut 2 Wochen hab ich einen Fatboy Expert.
Eigentlich wollte ich nur Griffe für meinen gut 20 Jahre alten Hercules Hobel, der mir als
Zubringer zum Waldlauf dienen sollte.
In der Bike Boutique stand dann da so ein prolliges Breitreifendingens....
Das Ende sieht man unten im Bild:

Nach knapp 200km in verschiedenstem Terrain:

Hinten knackte es immer mehr, das war aber mit neu spannen der Hinterachse leicht zu lösen.
Vorne wollte die Kette immer weniger auf das große Zahnrad springen, Zug neu gestellt. Fertig.


Jetzt ein paar Fragen:

1. Kennt jemand diese Griffe:
http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/de/product/gp1
Die würden mir ganz gut gefallen. Sind die praxistauglich?

2. Der Thule Fahrradträger Easy Fold 931 würde zu dem Fatboy passen, wenn nur der Riemen nicht zu kurz wär. 
Der Hänlder konnte nicht helfen. Gibt es Riemen mit passender Zug und Reissfestigkeit?
Im Forum ist ein Beitrag mit weissen Riemen an diesem Halter, aber ob die halten? Den User hab ich schon angeschrieben,
aber er war schon ne Weile nicht mehr hier aktiv.

http://www.thule.com/de-de/de/produ...ted-bike-carriers/thule-easyfold-931-_-931000

3. Der Leerlauf "rasselt" recht deutlich, mein Dealer des geringsten Misstrauens meint das wäre bei Fatbikes normal. 
Kriegt man das leiser? Wenn ja durch Tausch mit welchem Bauteil?

4. Sollte man irgendwelche Teile Tauschen? Kette, Zahnräder oeder Umwerfer vorne auf X0? 
Leichtere Schläuche kriege ich noch. 

Das war´s erstmal.

Gruß und Danke für Antworten

  Jürgen


----------



## Aardvark (1. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> 3. Der Leerlauf "rasselt" recht deutlich, mein Dealer des geringsten Misstrauens meint das wäre bei Fatbikes normal.
> Kriegt man das leiser? Wenn ja durch Tausch mit welchem Bauteil?
> 
> 4. Sollte man irgendwelche Teile Tauschen? Kette, Zahnräder oeder Umwerfer vorne auf X0?
> Leichtere Schläuche kriege ich noch.



Zu 3.: Das sind die Sperrklinken des Freilaufs. Das hat mit "Fatbike" nichts zu tun sondern mit der Güte und dem Aufbau der Nabe/Freilauf. Verschiedene Varianten dazu finden sich im Laufrad Thread.

Zu 4.: Nein. Man kann wenn man möchte, da sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt, aber müssen tut man das nicht. Bei meinem Fatboy sind nur noch Rahmen, Hinterradnabe/Speichen/Felge, Vorderrad Felge, Tretlager und Kurbeln original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (1. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> inzwischen hab ich mich durch die wesentlichen Fatbike Threads geschleppt.
> Seit gut 2 Wochen hab ich einen Fatboy Expert.
> ...


Zu 1. kommt drauf an was du fahren möchtest. Ich hatte mal ähnliche von Speci, für richtiges Gelände fand ich die nicht geeignet.

Zu 3. Fett, je mehr davon im  Nabengehäuse desto leiser wird das Ganze


----------



## Bumble (1. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Der Leerlauf "rasselt" recht deutlich, mein Dealer des geringsten Misstrauens meint das wäre bei Fatbikes normal.



Denk eventuell mal über nen Händler-Wechsel nach....

Oder wollte er damit sagen dass bei Fatbikes meist billiger scheiss verbaut ist ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. September 2015)

Seit ich hinten die Hope Fatsno Nabe drin habe , rasselt es richtig schön laut 

Deswegen brauche ich jetzt keine Klingel mehr


----------



## Aardvark (1. September 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Seit ich hinten die Hope Fatsno Nabe drin habe , rasselt es richtig schön laut


Die sollen allerdings so richtig laut sein , hab ich gehört. Ich werd mir auch eine einbauen bei Zeiten. Noch hält die OEM ganz gut.


----------



## wj500 (1. September 2015)

Lauter will ich jedenfalls nicht haben.
Kann sein dass ich meinen Dealer mit 'ist bei Fatbikes normal' falsch zitiert hab.
Evtl wars auch 'bei Fatboys'. Zumindest hat er mit dicken Schlappen nur Fatboys im Laden stehen.

Ist man eigentlich Weichei wenn man Schutzbleche monitiert.
Der Gedanke kam mir bei der heutigen Ausfahrt.
Paar km im Wolkenbruch. Da isses dann zwar egal, war eh durch bis zur Unterhose.

Und was tun gegen quietschende Bremsen. Meine sind ab und an so laut,
dass das Wild aus den Bäumen fällt....

Gruss
  Juergen


----------



## Aardvark (1. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Ist man eigentlich Weichei wenn man Schutzbleche monitoert.
> Der Gedanke kam mir bei der heutigen Ausfahrt.
> Paar km im Wolkenbruch. Da isses dann zwar egsl, war eh durch bis zur Unterhose.
> 
> ...



1. Ja, ist aber egal  . Wenn du Schutzbleche an deinem Fatboy haben willst dann bau welche dran. Es gibt hier auch Leute die bauen sich Hinterbaudämpfer ohne Funktion ein oder Schalthebel an die Sattelstütze. Es ist dein Fahrrad und du entscheidest wofür du es brauchst und wo du es fährst.

2. Also nicht bremsen ist eine Option. Ansonsten such doch mal in den entsprechenden allgemeinen Technik Threads ausserhalb des Fatbike Forums, da findest du mit Sicherheit was dazu. Und ab uns an sind Bremsen eben laut. Meine Hope ist äußerst laut wenn sie nass wird.


----------



## wj500 (1. September 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> 1. Ja, ist aber egal  . Wenn du Schutzbleche an deinem Fatboy haben willst dann bau welche dran. Es gibt hier auch Leute die bauen sich Hinterbaudämpfer ohne Funktion ein oder Schalthebel an die Sattelstütze.


Naja, beim Semmel holen letzten Samstag bin ich auch durch nen kleinen Bachlauf ( nicht den auf dem Foto )
wenn so ein 20-30cm langes Teil was hilft wär schon ok.
Aber einen Fake-Fender oder so ein 270 Grad Teil wie an meinem Hercules will ich nicht haben....



Aardvark schrieb:


> 2. Also nicht bremsen ist eine Option. Ansonsten such doch mal in den entsprechenden allgemeinen Technik Threads ausserhalb des Fatbike Forums, da findest du mit Sicherheit was dazu.



Wer früher bremst hat verloren...
Forumssuche... ; Heute morgen hat ich zu diesem Tipp an anderer Stelle im WWW als Admin
erst was geschrieben....
Machmal gibt es hilfreiche Antworten die sind kürzer als der Verweiss auf
eine oft ins leere laufende Suche.
Aber ich such jetzt mal...


----------



## Aardvark (1. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Machmal gibt es hilfreiche Antworten die sind kürzer als der Verweiss auf
> eine oft ins leere laufende Suche.
> Aber ich such jetzt mal...


Das mit den quietschenden Bremsen kann so viele Ursachen haben und ist ein richtig vielschichtigesThema. Eine Standardlösung gibt es nicht. Ich wollte nicht unfreundlich erscheinen, aber es gibt hier für fast jedes Thema einen speziellen Thread und oft sind genau da die Menschen zu finden, die ähnliche Probleme oder Erfahrungen mit deren Lösung haben.


----------



## wj500 (1. September 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Das mit den quietschenden Bremsen kann so viele Ursachen haben und ist ein richtig vielschichtigesThema. Eine Standardlösung gibt es nicht. Ich wollte nicht unfreundlich erscheinen,.. .



passt scho. 
Werde die Bremsen mal in Bremsenreiniger 'einweichen'.
Komisch fuer mich ist, dass es waehrend einer Fahrt zig mal nicht quietscht 
und dann plötzlich wieder saulaut. Weder an der Temperatur noch an Feuchtigkeit
kann ich da bisher ne Regelmässigkeit erkennen.
Werde nach der Reinigung berichten.


----------



## accutrax (1. September 2015)

ein erster ansatz für ein problem das viele ursachen haben kann...

http://www.pinkbike.com/news/Tech-Tuesday-Silence-That-Squeaky-Disc-Brake-2011.html

gruss accu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (2. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> passt scho.
> Werde die Bremsen mal in Bremsenreiniger 'einweichen'.
> Komisch fuer mich ist, dass es waehrend einer Fahrt zig mal nicht quietscht
> und dann plötzlich wieder saulaut. Weder an der Temperatur noch an Feuchtigkeit
> ...


Such mal nach dem "Scheibenbremsen Kompendium" von Helmut Fröhnen. Helmut ist hier im IBC aktiv, aber frag mich nicht nach dem Usernamen...


----------



## skaster (2. September 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Such mal nach dem "Scheibenbremsen Kompendium" von Helmut Fröhnen. Helmut ist hier im IBC aktiv, aber frag mich nicht nach dem Usernamen...


@Schildbürger täte ich jetzt mal vermuten.


----------



## duke209 (8. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Super, DAS wollte ich lesen!    Danke!
> Wird die 83mm Version werden und dann ohne Hülse verbaut werden, denke ich?!
> Marc (@CaseOnline ) hat das ja auch so gemacht.
> 
> ...



Moin,

hat das mit dem 83er RF PF Innenlager geklappt? 
Mein im Januar verbautes E13 knackt nach wenigen KM ordentlich (vermute Innenlager, Kette neu). 
Zwischenzeitlich meist das LV genutzt, wird sich bald ändern wieder. 

Danke & Gruß


----------



## taunusteufel78 (8. September 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hat das mit dem 83er RF PF Innenlager geklappt?
> Mein im Januar verbautes E13 knackt nach wenigen KM ordentlich (vermute Innenlager, Kette neu).
> ...



Jup. Läuft wie Lotte. 
Musste mit einer Wellscheibe für 30mm Wellen und einem transparenten Spacer aus der Restekiste (liegen bei den PF30 Lagern von Sram bei *) spacern, läuft aber wirklich sehr, sehr leicht und sauber! 

* Sollte auch in der Kruschelkiste eines jeden Bikeshops rumfliegen und für einen Groschen in die Kaffeekasse zu bekommen sein.


----------



## wj500 (9. September 2015)

Moin,

so in Beitrag#1841
hatte ich ein paar Fragen gestellt.
1. Die Griffe lass ich mal weg.
2. Zum Thule Easy Fold hab ich die Antwort mit den Riemen bekommen.
Das sind Antriebsriemen für Maschinen mit Metallgewebe. Wenn ich bis Frühjahr keine
andere Lösung finde, werde ich mir diese Riemen kaufen und den Thule Träger dazu.
3. Leerlauf rasselt weiter, hab ich noch nix dran gemacht
4 Die Bremsen hab ich sauber gemacht, zumindest im trockenen quietscht momentan nix mehr

Danke für die Tips.
Das Scheibenbremsenkompendium hab ich auch gefunden.

Bleiben für den Moment 2 Fragen.
1. Ab knapp unter 30 km/h fangen die Bremsscheiben das Singen an.
Wird das mit anderen Scheiben als den Serienteilen merklich besser? 
Kann ich da ohne weiteres z.B. ne Ice Tech reinbauen?

2. Für die Zukunft,  wenn ich den Freilauf leiser haben wollte, welche Teile würdet Ihr dann empfehlen?
Wobei mich das die letzen Fahrten gar nicht mehr so gestoert hat.

Gruß
  Jürgen


----------



## skaster (9. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> so in Beitrag#1841
> hatte ich ein paar Fragen gestellt.
> ...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. September 2015)

Zu 1.
ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht,daß die Shimanoscheiben slx/xt/xtr eher weniger zu Vibrationen neigen (klingeln wärend der Fahrt bislang noch nie aufgetreten).
Und,natürlich kannst du die IceTech fahren,solange sie den richtigen Außendurchmesser für deine Bremsanlage haben.
Zu 2. keine Ahnung von!


----------



## wj500 (9. September 2015)

"2. Für die Zukunft, wenn ich den Freilauf leiser haben wollte, welche Teile würdet Ihr dann empfehlen?   Fett, einfach nur Fett, damit ist dann Ruhe im Karton. Wenn noch nicht vorhanden, einfach mal ne Tube oder Dose kaufen, lässt sich nicht nur in der Nabe anwenden und kostet fast nix. "


Ja Fett hab ich genug. Sonst schraub ich eher an sowas rum:

http://www.18ps.de/2012.highwaytohill/#Highway-to-hill-Tour-2012-819.jpg

An Fahrrädern hab ich bisher kaum mehr gemacht als Luftdruck prüfen.
Muss mal googlen wie man das Ding aufmacht.


----------



## BigJohn (9. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Ja Fett hab ich genug. Sonst schraub ich eher an sowas rum:
> 
> http://www.18ps.de/2012.highwaytohill/#Highway-to-hill-Tour-2012-819.jpg
> 
> ...


Galibier und Izoard zum Start. Sehr schön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wj500 (9. September 2015)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Galibier und Izoard zum Start. Sehr schön


Das war ne Tour 12 Pässe > 2000m in 3 Tagen.
1 Tag zurück. Allerdings hatte ich einen Hilfsmotor mit 23 PS im Heck.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (9. September 2015)

Ich hätte da eine Frage:
Ich hab mir den Fatboy SE bestellt und hab anscheinend komplett übersehen, dass der nur Sattelstützen mit einem Durchmesser von 27,2 mm verträgt.
Falls das wahr ist, ist es ziemlich scheiße, weil das die Wahl einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze beträchtlich einschränkt. 
Ich hab mir halt eingebildet, dass die Alurahmen der Fatboys sowieso alle gleich sind.
Hat wer eine Idee für eine Dropper-Post?


----------



## Aardvark (9. September 2015)

Also das Thema hatten wir hier schon rauf und runter. Alle sagen, dass entgegen der Spec das Fatboy SE das selbe Sattelrohr hat wie alle anderen Modelle. Der Rahmen ist wohl bei allen gleich.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (9. September 2015)

Also doch 30,9 mm. Dann bin ich beruhigt. Danke


----------



## Keeper1407 (10. September 2015)

Ich besitze einen Fatboy SE und habe es auch extra nochmal mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen. Der Durchmesser beträgt 30,9mm.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (10. September 2015)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Ich besitze einen Fatboy SE und habe es auch extra nochmal mit der Schieblehre nachgemessen. Der Durchmesser beträgt 30,9mm.



Danke für die gute Nachricht, Keeper!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (11. September 2015)

Huhu. Ich hab schon wieder ärger mit meinem Fatboy. Der hintere Schnellspanner hat sich nun zum zweiten Mal einfach gelöst (nicht aufgegangen sondern im geschlossenen Zustand gelockert) und das Hinterrad freigegeben (kündigt sich mit einem leichten klirren der Bremsscheibe an, die an den Adapter stößt. Beim hochheben verlässt das Rad die Ausfallenden und im Wiegetritt schleift alles im Rahmen.

Kennt das Jemand von euch und was habt ihr dagegen gemacht?


----------



## zoomer (12. September 2015)

Ausfallenden anrauhen,
Carbonmontagepaste (statt Fett)


----------



## wj500 (13. September 2015)

Zu Beitrag #1857:
War gestern beim Dealer. Der hat mir ne 180er XT Scheibe in die Hand gedrueckt
und gemeint ich solle nächste Woche berichten.
Heute knapp 60km gefahren. Spitze nach GPS 49kommairgendwas.
Kein Klingeln mehr.
Werde wohl nächste Wochen berichten, dass er die Scheibe nix mehr kriegt
und ihn dafuer mit Hartgeld bewerfe.
Bisher reicht mir die Bremsleistung. Vielleicht kauf ich trotzdem
noch ne 200er und haeng die 180er nach hinten.
Aber von hinten kam eh kein Klingeln.
Gruss
  Juergen


----------



## Allgaeufex (13. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Zu Beitrag #1857:
> War gestern beim Dealer. Der hat mir ne 180er XT Scheibe in die Hand gedrueckt
> und gemeint ich solle nächste Woche berichten.
> Heute knapp 60km gefahren. Spitze nach GPS 49kommairgendwas.
> ...



Servus Jürgen

Wenn Dir der Freilauf zu laut sein sollte , dann fülle mal mehr Fett rein , das sollte schon etwas bewirken.
Bei meinen Shimano Saint Bremsen hab ich die Ice Tech Scheiben ( 203/180 ) eingebaut , seit dem hab ich Ruhe


----------



## Fatster (14. September 2015)

Servus zusammen,

suche eine Original FatBoy-Hinterradnabe ... hat jemand eine über? Oder kennt jemand jemanden, der vielleicht eine über hat? Oder kennt jemand jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der vielleicht unter Umständen ...  ... is klaa, ne?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> 
> suche eine Original FatBoy-Hinterradnabe ... hat jemand eine über? Oder kennt jemand jemanden, der vielleicht eine über hat? Oder kennt jemand jemanden, der jemanden kennt, der vielleicht unter Umständen ...  ... is klaa, ne?


Schau mal bei Novatec.


----------



## Fatster (14. September 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Novatec.



Hy,
danke für den Hinweis, aber ich suche in der Tat die ORIGINAL-NABE!!


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. September 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hy,
> danke für den Hinweis, aber ich suche in der Tat die ORIGINAL-NABE!!



Suchst Du eine neue Nabe , oder tut es eine " etwas gebrauchte auch " ? 




 

 



Die Lager sind nicht mehr die allerbesten und der Freilaufkörper hat durch das Ritzelpaket auch etwas gelitten. 
Allerdings ist schon die verstärkte Stahlachse drin.
Gegen die Versandkosten kannst Du sie haben.
Die Vorderradnabe in gutem Zustand hätte ich übrigends auch noch übrig.


----------



## Fatster (14. September 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Suchst Du eine neue Nabe , oder tut es eine " etwas gebrauchte auch " ?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420095 Anhang anzeigen 420096 Anhang anzeigen 420097
> 
> ...




Hy,

die ist perfekt!  hast PN


----------



## wj500 (14. September 2015)

Wo jetzt ne Nabe hier liegt:
Was brauch ich um die zu fetten?
Wenn ich das Hinterrad vor mir habe, würde ich vermuten
dass ich eine Kettenpeitsche und einen feingezahnten Schlüssel brauche.
Aber da bin ich dann überfordert, alleine auf der Seite hier gibt es ne Menge von diesen Teilen:
http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop/Werkzeug/fuer-Innenlager-und-Kurbel---34_261.html
Welchen nehmen?
Und brauch ich noch mehr was ich noch nicht gesehen habe?

Danke für nen Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (14. September 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Wo jetzt ne Nabe hier liegt:
> Was brauch ich um die zu fetten?
> Wenn ich das Hinterrad vor mir habe, würde ich vermuten
> dass ich eine Kettenpeitsche und einen feingezahnten Schlüssel brauche.
> ...



Wenn Du das Ritzelpaket abnehmen willst , dann brauchst Du diese 2 Werkzeuge:

http://www.tnc-hamburg.com/TNC-Shop...npeitsche-plus-Kassetten-Abzieher--14414.html


----------



## wj500 (14. September 2015)

Und ist bestellt...
Danke


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. September 2015)

Soeben entdeckt, im Kühlschrank ist wirklich noch Eis gewesen   . Ach Quatsch, ich mein natürlich den Riss am Rahmen.

Er verläuft ober- und unterhalb an der Stelle, wo Rahmenunterrohr und Tretlagergehäuse aufeinander treffen. Nach weiterer Begutachtung ist auch die Kettenstrebe am Tretlagergehäuse, sowie weiter hinten am "Treffpunkt" der Sitzstrebe befallen.

Bei Gelegenheit wird ich mal putzen und Bilder machen.


----------



## BigJohn (20. September 2015)

Das wird jetzt spannend. Garantie hast du ja eigentlich keine mehr


----------



## zoomer (20. September 2015)

Hatte mich schon gewundert warum der Riss nur an der Oberseite läuft.
OK, also unten auch.

Ich würde jedenfalls nicht mehr fahren.
Da das Unterrohr auf Zug ist könnte der Rahmen beim nächsten Drop die Grätsche machen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. September 2015)

Da hattest du wohl ne zu harte Dämpferfeder verbaut.


----------



## Aardvark (20. September 2015)

Sag mal, sind bei dir die Nähte verputzt? Bei mir sind die unverputzt beschichtet worden. (2014)


----------



## Knusberflogge (20. September 2015)

mmh ja, Wahrscheinlich war zuviel Vorspannung drauf - ist halt ein alter Dämpfer gewesen  .

Aber blöde isses schon, ganz klar! Ich meine, fahrerisch wurde es sicher etwas doller beansprucht. Doch wenn überhaupt hätte ich eher an eine Verwundung am Steuerkopf des großen XL-Rahmens gedacht, nicht da unten. Und selbst dann auch erst, nachdem ich die Felgen geschafft hätte... doch die sind ja noch prima. Bis auf paar Durchschläge und den damit verbundenen Platten gab es da nie Probleme.
Selbst die Lefty und die extrem asymetrische Einspeichung hatte stets tapfer den ein-oder-anderen Sprung weggesteckt.

Klar, ein Fatbike ist kein Downhiller. Aber so "krass" bin ich jetzt auch nicht unterwegs gewesen. Zudem kann man ja eine Landung auch körperlich etwas entschärfen. Da geht meiner Meinung nach ein ständiger Wiegetritt mit +100kg Systemgewicht eigentlich mehr in das Material des Tretlagerbereiches.




Aardvark schrieb:


> Sag mal, sind bei dir die Nähte verputzt? Bei mir sind die unverputzt beschichtet worden. (2014)



Dazu kann ich Dir nichts sagen. Ich hatte das Radl so gekauft, die Nähte wurden von mir nicht bearbeitet oder verschliffen  .




BigJohn schrieb:


> Das wird jetzt spannend. Garantie hast du ja eigentlich keine mehr



Seh ich genau so!

Bereits bei der damaligen Abholung des Fatboy erwähnte ich beiläufig von meinen Plänen der farbl.Umgestalltung. Der Specialized Store sagte da schon, das bereits mit einer Umlackierung - so die Erfahrungen - die Garantie erlischt. Denn durch die Vorbehandlung ( Sandstrahlen und/oder chem.Behandlung ) ist bereits ein Eingriff auf das Rahmenmaterial gegeben.
Davon abgesehen stünde dann noch das Einsenden des Rades und wochenlange Wartezeit bevor, die man ( wenn überhaupt ) nur durch sporadische Emails aktualisieren wird. Darauf hab ich nun wirklich keine Lust, was natürlich nicht einen neuwertigen Tauschrahmen ersetzt klar! Aber dies steht ja bekanntlich eh nicht zur Debate  .

Zunächst heißt es erst einmal nach den Gesetzen des "Keep calm" zu handeln und für *Phantom Below* am Donnerstag ( 20:15  ) nötige Vorkehrungen zu finden.
Dann das Radl auseinander fummeln und beim Karrosserieonkel entlacken lassen. Für geschätze 20,-€ in die Kaffeekasse werde ich mir dann paar Schweißraupen draufpruzeln lassen und fertig ist das Feldwegrad. Die starre Carbongabel habe ich ja noch.

Obwohl ich kein Freund von mehreren Rädern bin, werde ich um ein traillastiges Rad ( und Ihr um einen Aufbauthread  ) nicht herum kommen.
Mal gucken... wenn Geld keine Rolex spielen würde, dann hätte ich nun endlich mein Stahlfully mit Parallelogrammfedergabel. Auch ein ICT bietet dank gesundem Rahmenmaterial viel Potenzial. Oder es kommt doch noch ein Fatfully, welches mich optisch überzeugt - auf jeden Fall Singlespeed  .


----------



## Alex0303 (20. September 2015)

Schade ums Liebherr in der derzeitigen Form ...

Freu mich aber schon auf einen neuen Aufbau. ... egal was es wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (20. September 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen stünde dann noch das Einsenden des Rades



Aber ein Spass wär's ja schon 
Das Gesicht vom Sinyard Michl wollte ich gerne sehen 





Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Dann das Radl auseinander fummeln und beim Karrosserieonkel entlacken lassen. Für geschätze 20,-€ in die Kaffeekasse werde ich mir dann paar Schweißraupen draufpruzeln lassen und fertig



Dafür einen fatten Gewinner Stern von mir.


----------



## hw_doc (20. September 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Schade ums Liebherr in der derzeitigen Form ...
> 
> Freu mich aber schon auf einen neuen Aufbau. ... egal was es wird





Knusberflogge schrieb:


> mmh ja, Wahrscheinlich war zuviel Vorspannung drauf - ist halt ein alter Dämpfer gewesen  .
> 
> Aber blöde isses schon, ganz klar! Ich meine, fahrerisch wurde es sicher etwas doller beansprucht. Doch wenn überhaupt hätte ich eher an eine Verwundung am Steuerkopf des großen XL-Rahmens gedacht, nicht da unten. Und selbst dann auch erst, nachdem ich die Felgen geschafft hätte... doch die sind ja noch prima. Bis auf paar Durchschläge und den damit verbundenen Platten gab es da nie Probleme.
> Selbst die Lefty und die extrem asymetrische Einspeichung hatte stets tapfer den ein-oder-anderen Sprung weggesteckt.
> ...



... und solltest Du doch wieder ein Fatboy aufbauen:
Gern wieder in Capri-Orange, nur dieses Mal hätt ich gern die Gabel mit den blauen Schenkeln und ggf. auch den Serien-LRS im Originalzustand!  B)


----------



## wj500 (20. September 2015)

Ist das Lack oder Pulver?
Pulver soll ein ziemliches Gezeter mit Chemie sein.
Zumindest hat mich da ein Pulverbeschichter damit als Begruendung
mit Teilen  nach einem Vergaserbrand warten lassen.
Gruss
  Juergen


----------



## F7 Uli (21. September 2015)

Schade um den Liebherr @Knusberflogge    Das Unikat mit Lefty ist schon ein Augenschmauss . Bei deinen Künstler fähigkeiten wird es wohl repariert oder ein neues Spezielles  geben )


----------



## Kyuss1975 (21. September 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> ..., ich mein natürlich den Riss am Rahmen.



Das bestärkt mich in meinem Vorhaben, den originalrahmen nur mit Folie zu bekleben. Natürlich nicht den ganzen Rahmen. Ich will mit meinem blauen Fatboy dann ungefähr an das 686 custom herankommen. 
Dazu dann die Carbonara in orange, wie sichs halt monetär ausgeht


----------



## Aardvark (21. September 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Dazu dann die Carbonara in orange



Nix da. Schwarz und grün muss die Sau sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. September 2015)

Die Gabel mag ja gut sein,aber die Optik


----------



## Bumble (21. September 2015)

in Wagenfarbe und in nem schönen dicken Carbon-Rahmen find ich die inzwischen ganz cool 




in dem grünen fatboy wirkt sie wie ein Fremdkörper, das passt irgendwie nicht


----------



## Knusberflogge (21. September 2015)

Geht mir auch so, gerade wegen der außergewöhnlichen Optik. Mag ich sehr.




wj500 schrieb:


> Ist das Lack oder Pulver?
> ...



Ist normaler RAL Lack.

Nein ein Fatboy wird es nicht. Generell gibt es wenige Rahmen die in Frage kommen, nicht nur wegen des Materials sondern auch wegen der Optik. Dazu endlich ein horizontal verschiebbares Ausfallende hinten. Wegen eines Zahnkranzes jenseits der 55 Zähne wird zunehmend ein Moonländer interessant, hab da paar Ideen ... mal gucken  .




zoomer schrieb:


> Dafür einen fatten Gewinner Stern von mir.



Na da dank ich Dir  .

Ja, scheint mir die sinnvollste Möglichkeit, ohne das Radl gewinnbringend auseinander zu pflücken.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (21. September 2015)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Die Gabel mag ja gut sein,aber die Optik


Naja, federn kann das Ding bestimmt, aber dämpfen? 

Da müsste echt viel passieren, bevor ich mir das Lauf-Fork-Ding ans Rad bauen würde. *schüttel*


----------



## BigJohn (21. September 2015)

Beim Moonlander ist der Bruch aber vorprogrammiert. Das ist für das was du fährst nicht gedacht und die Federgabel kannst du dann gleich vergessen.


----------



## cherokee190 (21. September 2015)

Bumble schrieb:


> in Wagenfarbe und in nem schönen dicken Carbon-Rahmen find ich die inzwischen ganz cool
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beim Fatbike Jam war ein schwarzes Boreals mit Nextis und Lauf aus Dänemark. Dort passte die Lauf optisch sehr gut rein.
War schon fast zu unauffällig .

Hatte leider nur ein Foto von der Front gemacht.


----------



## hw_doc (21. September 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Nix da. Schwarz und grün muss die Sau sein






Bumble schrieb:


> in Wagenfarbe und in nem schönen dicken Carbon-Rahmen find ich die inzwischen ganz cool
> 
> in dem grünen fatboy wirkt sie wie ein Fremdkörper, das passt irgendwie nicht



Gerade im Fatboy find ich das Teil schon reizend. Erinnert mich aber ein wenig an irgendwas... *grübel*






B)


----------



## zoomer (21. September 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Nein ein Fatboy wird es nicht. Generell gibt es wenige Rahmen die in Frage kommen, nicht nur wegen des Materials sondern auch wegen der Optik. Dazu endlich ein horizontal verschiebbares Ausfallende hinten. Wegen eines Zahnkranzes jenseits der 55 Zähne



ICT wäre stabil und schön, Ausfallentchen gibt es auch,
aber viele Zähnchen is nich


----------



## Fatster (22. September 2015)

Knusberflogge schrieb:


> Soeben entdeckt, im Kühlschrank ist wirklich noch Eis gewesen   . Ach Quatsch, ich mein natürlich den Riss am Rahmen.
> 
> Er verläuft ober- und unterhalb an der Stelle, wo Rahmenunterrohr und Tretlagergehäuse aufeinander treffen. Nach weiterer Begutachtung ist auch die Kettenstrebe am Tretlagergehäuse, sowie weiter hinten am "Treffpunkt" der Sitzstrebe befallen.
> 
> ...



 ... Oh Mann, Mist! Tut mir - unbekannter Weise - wirklich leid für dich, denn in/an dem Rahmen steckte ja schon viel Zeit und Mühe. 

Aber sei froh, dass der Riss nicht schon vor der Flussdurchfahrt war; die Fuhre wäre dir komplett "abgesoffen" ...  ... obwohl: So gesehen hättest Du das erste fätte scheinvollgefederte LIEBHERR-U-Boot dein Eigen nennen können. 

Nein, Quatsch! 
Wünsche dir ein gutes Schweißerhändchen und dass Du danach das LIEBHERR wenigstens noch halbwegs artgerecht bewegen kannst. Und für einen eventuellen neuen Aufbaufaden sag ich schon mal jetzt: 

Dabei!


----------



## franky2222 (22. September 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> LAGER Specialied Fatbike / Expert/ Se:
> 
> Vr nabe : 2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/6001-2rs	 6001-2rs
> Hr nabe: 2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/6001-2rs	  6001-2rs
> Freilauf:  2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/608-2rs		608-2rs



Hab gerade meinen Freilauf zerlegt. Bei mir sind 2 Stück 6901-2RS verbaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toastmx1 (22. September 2015)

franky2222 schrieb:


> Hab gerade meinen Freilauf zerlegt. Bei mir sind 2 Stück 6901-2RS verbaut.



Welches bj hast du? Meines war 14 und da haben die 608 gepasst


----------



## franky2222 (22. September 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Welches bj hast du? Meines war 14 und da haben die 608 gepasst



Meines müsste eigentlich eines der ersten von 2015 gewesen sein.


----------



## Toastmx1 (22. September 2015)

franky2222 schrieb:


> Meines müsste eigentlich eines der ersten von 2015 gewesen sein.


Habe mich da verschaut...hatte die 608 damals mitbestellt für andere dinge. Danke der aufmerksamkeit


----------



## Toastmx1 (27. September 2015)

Neue Hope Kurbel ist drann


----------



## Alex0303 (28. September 2015)

da bekommt man ja Kopfweh ...

mir gefällts


----------



## Alex0303 (1. Oktober 2015)

ich finds echt schade, dass es die von Specialized nicht schaffen eine Starrgabel
mit 150mm Achsbreite auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## tgs (1. Oktober 2015)

... und ich finde es nervig, immer wieder unüberlegte, wenig qualifizierte Beiträge zu lesen, die auch noch Beifall bekommen!

Guckst Du:


----------



## Alex0303 (1. Oktober 2015)

tut mir Leid,
hab nur das Fatboy Comp angeschaut, und da sind die 135mm mit Schnellspanner angegeben.
beim SE sinds auch 135mm ...


----------



## BigJohn (1. Oktober 2015)

tgs schrieb:


> ... und ich finde es nervig, immer wieder unüberlegte, wenig qualifizierte Beiträge zu lesen, die auch noch Beifall bekommen!
> 
> Guckst Du:
> Anhang anzeigen 424499


Um so trauriger, wenn es sie gibt und trotzdem nicht in allen Modellen angeboten wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (1. Oktober 2015)

Dafür hätten Speci die vorhanden Carbon-Fork "faceliften" müssen.
So haben sie sie belassen, die Auswahl durch Bluto-Bikes erweitert und für den High-End-Frame eine neue Carbon-Fork entwickelt mit 150er Achse, samt Innenzugverlegung.

PS: HEUTE erst das S-Works entdeckt und alles gelesen im Netz dazu...wft....der Tag is im Ar***  
...kommt davon wenn man sich längere Zeit nur draußen rumtreibt, anstatt zu oft vorm Netz.


----------



## Alex0303 (1. Oktober 2015)

wobei im Comp Carbon ja auch die 150mm Gabel steckt.


----------



## zoomer (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde das auch noch mal beim Support hinterfragen.
Wegen der widersprüchlichen Angaben zum Sattelstützendurchmesser gabs
doch auch schon viel Streit hier.
(Oder war das beim Felt )


----------



## Toastmx1 (1. Oktober 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Ich würde das auch noch mal beim Support hinterfragen.
> Wegen der widersprüchlichen Angaben zum Sattelstützendurchmesser gabs
> doch auch schon viel Streit hier.
> (Oder war das beim Felt )




Seit 2016 gibt es auch eine 15*150 gabel von specialized ist aber nicht in jedem fatboy, steht aber immer dabei


----------



## BigJohn (1. Oktober 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst nur die Homepage lesen können!
> 
> Seit 2016 gibt es auch eine 15*150 gabel von specialized ist aber nicht in jedem fatboy, steht aber immer dabei


Dann solltest du aber damit beginnen den Thread richtig zu lesen. Dein Beitrag ist redundant.


----------



## duke209 (1. Oktober 2015)

Nochmal, die Neue! Carbongabel mit innenverlegter Bremsleitung UND 150er Achse ist den beiden neuen Bikes mit dem neuen Carbonrahmen vorenthalten.
Der M4 Alu bekommt weiterhin die alte Carbon oder Bluto oder Alu...

Okay auch redundant


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (1. Oktober 2015)

Morgen gehts zum Brocken Rocken


----------



## duke209 (2. Oktober 2015)

Viel Spass Uli !! Und benehmt euch im Harz und seit rücksichtsvoll. 
Es wurden just in Nds. einige beliebte Trails für MTB gesperrt, nachdem dies bereits auf der SA-Seite vor 2 Jahren erfolgte.

Gruß vom Harzer,.....der gestern mit deinem Fatboy vor Keilern aus dem Wald geflohen ist


----------



## Fatotto (2. Oktober 2015)

ndg schrieb:


> Tretlager nach 8 Monaten/1200km  Defekt .
> Ein Freunnd den ich persönlich auf Fatbike angefixt habe hat seit 8 Monaten ein Specialized Fatboy , war eines der ersten .
> Er ist seit dem ca 1000 - 1200 km gefahren  , so jeden Tag 5 km  Hund ausführen , also nix schlimmes .
> Seit letzen Wochenende kackt und rumpelt das Tretlager .
> ...


Das spricht mir aus der Seele, bin von den Componenten an meinem fatboy SE sehr sehr enttäuscht, das Trettlager kaputt, das Lager in der Hinterachse auch, die Kettenblätter mit sau schlechter Qualität...., diesen Sommer hatte ich deswegen wenig Spaß mit dem Specialized


----------



## Sentilo (2. Oktober 2015)

Ich wollte nur mal 'n bissl rumschauen im Specialized-Laden. Doch dann ...


----------



## Vegeta2205 (2. Oktober 2015)

sehr schöne Kiste viel spaß damit


----------



## Sentilo (2. Oktober 2015)

Ja, danke, bin schon zwei Stunden rumgewobbelt und musste grinsen wie blöde


----------



## Toastmx1 (2. Oktober 2015)

Fatotto schrieb:


> Das spricht mir aus der Seele, bin von den Componenten an meinem fatboy SE sehr sehr enttäuscht, das Trettlager kaputt, das Lager in der Hinterachse auch, die Kettenblätter mit sau schlechter Qualität...., diesen Sommer hatte ich deswegen wenig Spaß mit dem Specialized



Meines hat jetzt nach 3000km aufgegeben und auch der lack war von anfang an mies.

Jetzt wird erstmal entlackt (nie wieder) und dannach gebürstet.


----------



## Alex0303 (2. Oktober 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird erstmal entlackt (nie wieder) und dannach gebürstet.



raw.. wird sicher geil ... 

Womit kommt der Lack ab?
Beize? Sand-/Glasperlen? Handarbeit?

Braucht aber dann viel Pflege kann ich mir vorstellen.... zumindest beim Fatbike
(Salz im Winter, Dreck den Rest des Jahres)


----------



## Toastmx1 (2. Oktober 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> raw.. wird sicher geil ...
> 
> Womit kommt der Lack ab?
> Beize? Sand-/Glasperlen? Handarbeit?
> ...




ck mit 120 holz schleifpapier anrauen/aufreisen.
Beize(hab die von tiger aus dem bauhaus,geht besser zum maler shop) auftragen und 8h wirken lassen. Dannach die schweißstellen mit einer messing bürste bürsten. Dann abwaschen und das ganze von vorn.Je nach beize 3-4 mal wiederholen.
Dann mit nitro reinigen (handschuhe anziehen damit kein fingerprint bleibt).
In einer richtung bürsten dannach reiningen und mit einem schutzklarlack für metall überziehen. Sticker drauf und weitere 2 schichten drauf. 

Am sonntag beginne ich mit dem Bürsten 

Lg


----------



## wj500 (2. Oktober 2015)

Sentilo schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur mal 'n bissl rumschauen im Specialized-Laden. Doch dann ...


Das orange knallt grad im Wohnzimmer.
Muss ers noch Platz in der Garage fuer ein zweites Dickes schaffen.
Und 200/180er Bremsen hats gleich ab Werk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alex0303 (2. Oktober 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> In einer richtung bürsten dannach reiningen und mit einem schutzklarlack für metall überziehen. Sticker drauf und weitere 2 schichten drauf.



Diesen Thread kennst sicher schon. Da wird von einigen Mitgliedern vom Klarlack abgeraten, weilst komisch gelbe Verfärbungen bekommst sobald der Lack rissig wird...

Bin gespannt aufs Ergebnis...


----------



## Toastmx1 (2. Oktober 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Diesen Thread kennst sicher schon. Da wird von einigen Mitgliedern vom Klarlack abgeraten, weilst komisch gelbe Verfärbungen bekommst sobald der Lack rissig wird...
> 
> Bin gespannt aufs Ergebnis...


Jap hab ich schon gelesen...ist kein klarlack sondern so ein schutzfilm (kann dir morgen sagen wie der genau heißt) 2k lack geht leider auch nicht weil das alu sich bewegt und da reist der lack


----------



## duke209 (4. Oktober 2015)

Hinterradachse läuft sehr rau......frag mich, ob Lagerinstandsetzung lohnt (fraglich wie, nie gemacht), oder ob ich gleich ne neue Nabe einziehen soll, im Hinblick der Achsbrüche (könnt ich allein außer das finale zentrieren)?

Meinungen?


----------



## CaseOnline (4. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hinterradachse läuft sehr rau......frag mich, ob Lagerinstandsetzung lohnt (fraglich wie, nie gemacht), oder ob ich gleich ne neue Nabe einziehen soll (könnt ich allein außer das finale zentrieren)?
> 
> Meinungen?



Die Lager kosten fast nix. Würde es erst mit Instandsetzen probieren. Wenn Du dabei die Nabe versaust, kannst Du immer noch ne neue kaufen. Wenn nicht, dann hast Du wieder was dazu gelernt...


----------



## duke209 (4. Oktober 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Die Lager kosten fast nix. Würde es erst mit Instandsetzen probieren. Wenn Du dabei die Nabe versaust, kannst Du immer noch ne neue kaufen. Wenn nicht, dann hast Du wieder was dazu gelernt...



Nachdem ich eben den Preis der Nabe gecheckt hab, klingen Lager interessant  Hät mit 150 gerechnet....
Lagertausch, jemand ne Anleitung??

Morgen kommt ein RF PF30 rein, das e13 schon entfernt .... Nur Baustellen.


----------



## CaseOnline (4. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Lagertausch, jemand ne Anleitung??



Leider nein - die Lagertypen wurden hier im Thread irgendwo schon mal genannt. Die Naben sind von Joytech/Novatech, vielleicht hilft das...


----------



## duke209 (4. Oktober 2015)

Bitte Korrektur lesen für Hinterrad-Lager:

2 Stück FAG / SKF 608-2RS 8x22x7
2 Stück FAG / SKF 6001-2RS 12x28x8 für Freilauf

?


----------



## Toastmx1 (4. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Bitte Korrektur lesen für Hinterrad-Lager:
> 
> 2 Stück FAG / SKF 608-2RS 8x22x7
> 2 Stück FAG / SKF 6001-2RS 12x28x8 für Freilauf
> ...



LAGER Specialied Fatbike / Expert/ Se:

Vr nabe : 2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/6001-2rs 6001-2rs
Hr nabe: 2 stück https://www.ekugellager.de/6001-2rs 6001-2rs
Freilauf: 2 stück  https://www.ekugellager.de/Product/ProductDetails?productId=34492  6901-2RS


----------



## Kyuss1975 (6. Oktober 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Nix da. Schwarz und grün muss die Sau sein



Boah fett! 
Bei deinem passt die schwarze Gabel natürlich! 
Ich möchte in Richtung blau/orange gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (6. Oktober 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Ich möchte in Richtung blau/orange gehen.


Hi die Gabel gibt es aktuell in full white glossy,  naked matte und tangerine matte. nen Glossy orange oder blau wäre schön für die 2015er Fatboys


----------



## Kyuss1975 (7. Oktober 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Hi die Gabel gibt es aktuell in full white glossy,  naked matte und tangerine matte. nen Glossy orange oder blau wäre schön für die 2015er Fatboys



Wird wohl tangerine matte. Möchte meinen Fatboy folieren, so dass er nicht dunkelblau/hellblau ist, sondern dem 686 custom paintjob recht nahe kommt. da werd ich ein bissl was zum Vektorisieren haben


----------



## Toastmx1 (8. Oktober 2015)

Neues Decal set


----------



## duke209 (8. Oktober 2015)

Meine Kiste - 1 Jahr jetzt - schaut durch die ganzen Enduro/AM/Schnee-Trage-Touren auch schon ranzig aus, zumal ich kein Fan von Wascheinheiten bin. Da ist Schwarz natürlich empfindlich. Stört mich an sich nicht sooooo sehr, zumal ich mir keine andere bessere Optik "ausdenken" kann. 
Da beneide ich immer die Kreativen hier  ....aber schlussendlich würd`s nach einem Jahr wieder ranzig sein


----------



## Toastmx1 (8. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Meine Kiste - 1 Jahr jetzt - schaut durch die ganzen Enduro/AM/Schnee-Trage-Touren auch schon ranzig aus, zumal ich kein Fan von Wascheinheiten bin. Da ist Schwarz natürlich empfindlich. Stört mich an sich nicht sooooo sehr, zumal ich mir keine andere bessere Optik "ausdenken" kann.
> Da beneide ich immer die Kreativen hier  ....aber schlussendlich würd`s nach einem Jahr wieder ranzig sein



Hatte das selbe Problem, nachdem eine Zeit und Wetterlücke da war, hab ich einfach mal den lack runter weil wenns mir raw nicht gefällt kann ich es immer noch lackieren.

Am Wochenende wirds Bilder vom Gesamtaufbau geben ;D


----------



## Kyuss1975 (9. Oktober 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Hatte das selbe Problem, nachdem eine Zeit und Wetterlücke da war, hab ich einfach mal den lack runter weil wenns mir raw nicht gefällt kann ich es immer noch lackieren.
> 
> Am Wochenende wirds Bilder vom Gesamtaufbau geben ;D



Solltest den Rahmen aber trotzdem lackieren, zumindest mit Klarlack.
Denn auch Aluminium korrodiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toastmx1 (9. Oktober 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Solltest den Rahmen aber trotzdem lackieren, zumindest mit Klarlack.
> Denn auch Aluminium korrodiert.



Hab ich weiter oben schon beschrieben wie ich es mache ....klarlack bricht ohne grundierung, daher kommt ein anti oxidations lack für alu drauf


----------



## Alex0303 (9. Oktober 2015)

heut Abend regnets eh.. kannst dich gleich in den Keller schmeissen und weiterarbeiten 
möcht bitte heut noch ein Bild sehen


----------



## Toastmx1 (9. Oktober 2015)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> heut Abend regnets eh.. kannst dich gleich in den Keller schmeissen und weiterarbeiten
> möcht bitte heut noch ein Bild sehen



Warte auf die sticker damit ich am sonntag das teil aufbauen kann ....Viel zu schade alles in einzelteilen zu lassen


----------



## duke209 (9. Oktober 2015)

So,

Innenlager von e13 auf RaceFace PF30 gewechselt.
Da mich die Spacer fast zur Verzweifelung brachten, hier kurze Schilderung des Umbaus mit den originalen e13 Kurbeln des Expert:

Das Lager kommt mit 2 beschrifteten Spacern (für 68er/83er Breite) einer Hülse und einem Spacer 2mm für die Achse (Antriebsseite).
Hülse wird nicht benötigt, da zu kurz.
Die beiden mit einzupressenden Spacer (siehe Bild) hab ich zunächst mit eingepresst, anschließend aber wieder entfernt. Bei Verwendung dieser + dem Spacer für die Antriebsseite bleibt nicht genug Platz zum festziehen der Kurbel, sodass das Lager nicht frei laufen kann.
Also wieder entfernt und nur die eigentlichen Lager eingepresst. Auf der Antriebsseite den originalen Spacer verwendete und auf der Non-Drive dann einen vorhandenen Spacer von 2mm (überlege gerade ob der vom originalen Lager war oder schon vom e13). Schaut dann so aus, Abstände Kurbel/Rahmen passt dann auch beidseitig.

Der Spacer für die Achse ist noch erkennbar. Die großen Spacer für den Rahmen nicht mit eingepresst:





Hier der bereits vorhanden 2mm Spacer auf der Non-Drive:




Fertig:




Und ja ich hab jetzt ein Loch, vielleicht hilfst auf Dauer. 

PS: Dank an @tgs für Support


----------



## taunusteufel78 (9. Oktober 2015)

Mit was hast du die Antriebsseite gespacert?  Habe aktuell nur das kleine Handydisplay vor den Augen und erkenne nicht wirklich viel.

Wellscheibe und transparente Sram 30mm Spacer? 
Damit hatte ich gearbeitet.


----------



## duke209 (9. Oktober 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Mit was hast du die Antriebsseite gespacert?  Habe aktuell nur das kleine Handydisplay vor den Augen und erkenne nicht wirklich viel.
> 
> Wellscheibe und transparente Sram 30mm Spacer?
> Damit hatte ich gearbeitet.



Für die Antriebsseite hab ich den mitgelieferten Aluspacer verwendet...2mm max. dick.
Quasi den auf der Zeichnung ganz rechts:
http://www.raceface.com/comp/inst/BB_PF30_Installation_Guide.pdf


----------



## Toastmx1 (10. Oktober 2015)

So das Teil ist jetzt zu 90% Fertig. Reverb, felegenbänder und kettenstreben sleeve sind unterwegs


----------



## michi3 (11. Oktober 2015)

Kommt super


----------



## Aardvark (11. Oktober 2015)

sehr sehr schick.


----------



## duke209 (11. Oktober 2015)

@Toastmx1 
Sagmal gibts die originalen Decals von Speci nachzuordern??
Bzw. wo bekommt man die her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toastmx1 (11. Oktober 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> sehr sehr schick.



Danke 



duke209 schrieb:


> @Toastmx1
> Sagmal gibts die originalen Decals von Speci nachzuordern??
> Bzw. wo bekommt man die her?



Hab sie ausgemessen und bei Stickerriese bestellt (Forum oder Facebook(bessere Kommunikation)). Waren inerhalb 1 Woche da.


----------



## Toastmx1 (11. Oktober 2015)

*Specialized Fatboy Dekor Set:*

1x Specialized logo head tube Standart
1x Specialized seat tube Logo 6,5 cm Höhe, 3 cm Breit
1x Specialized lower tube Schriftzug 5,5 cm Höhe (oder 5 cm je nach Geschmack), 50 cm Lang
1x Specialized rear tube Schriftzug konisch vom "S" 2 cm Höhe bis zum "D" 3 cm Höhe, 28 cm Länge
1x Specialized rear tube Schriftzug konisch vom "S" 2 cm Höhe bis zum "D" 3 cm Höhe, 28 cm Länge !!!Gegengleich!!!
1x Specialized upper tube Fatboy 2,5 cm Höhe
1x Specialized upper tube Fatboy 2,5 cm Höhe !!!Gegengleich!!!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (13. Oktober 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> *Specialized Fatboy Dekor Set:*
> 
> 1x Specialized logo head tube Standart
> 1x Specialized seat tube Logo 6,5 cm Höhe, 3 cm Breit
> ...



Feine Sache! 
Ich werd das Logo nachvektorisieren und bei mir in der Firma plotten.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (14. Oktober 2015)

Schaut sehr geil aus!


----------



## Toastmx1 (18. Oktober 2015)

So jetzt ist es soweit! Am Montag kommt noch meine Reverb rein und dann gehts auf die ersten Berge...mittlerweile ist ja schon richtiges Fatbike Wetter!


----------



## duke209 (18. Oktober 2015)

Die ganzen eloxierten Teile erinnern mich stark an die frühen 90er, als ich an meinem Klein Attitude in horizon linear fade auch nur blau/violette Grafton/Ringle und der gleichen verschraubt hatte......

Auf raw steh ich aber  
Leider sind meine 301er immer schwarz geworden weil raw beide mal ausverkauft war........wäre mal ne Maßnahme.


----------



## Toastmx1 (18. Oktober 2015)

Mir ist vor kurzem mein Gc Reifen von der Flege gesprungen beim Hoch treten....Garantiefall Gewebeschaden


----------



## wj500 (19. Oktober 2015)

Sagt mal:
Habt ihr, sofern mitgeliefert, die Specialized Plattform Pedale drauf?
Auf dem Bike meiner Frau sind die, auf meinem und dem von meinem Sohn
irgendwelche Blechdinger. Die 'Haken' sind nicht so scharf wie bei dem Original Ding.
Mein lokaler Händler meint die Verletzugsgefahr und so.
Die Pedale meiner Frau scheinen mir aber viel griffiger zu sein.
Drauf angesprochen meinte er, er wuerde sie mir aber tauschen.
Bin jetzt etwas ratlos.

Gruss
Juergen


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Oktober 2015)

Servus Juergen

Normaler Weise sind keine Pedale bei den Bikes dabei , weil der Hersteller ja nicht wissen kann ob Du Plattform , Clickpedale oder irgend welche andere Pedale fahren willst.
Das ist dann eigentlich Verhandlungssache mit dem Händler.
Ich hab mir auch die Plattform Pedale von Specialized montieren lassen und die funktionieren seit eineinhalb Jahren Problemlos mit immer noch gutem Gripp.
Bei den Schuhen fahre ich nur noch Five Ten und die haben mit den Pedalen einen wirklich gigantischen Gripp , fast wie mit Clickpedalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (19. Oktober 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Mein lokaler Händler meint die Verletzugsgefahr und so.
> Die Pedale meiner Frau scheinen mir aber viel griffiger zu sein.


Pedale tun immer weh wenn sie vor das Schienbein klatschen. Eigentlich kann man sagen dass das Verletzungsrisiko mit steigender Pinanzahl und Länge sinkt und die Wundentiefe zunimmt wenn es doch passiert.

Und ne Frau mit Pedalen ist echt innovativ. Muss ich meiner auch mal anbauen.

Edit: ich fahr Spank Spike Pedalen mit Vans. Klappt super.


----------



## Toastmx1 (19. Oktober 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Sagt mal:
> Habt ihr, sofern mitgeliefert, die Specialized Plattform Pedale drauf?
> Auf dem Bike meiner Frau sind die, auf meinem und dem von meinem Sohn
> irgendwelche Blechdinger. Die 'Haken' sind nicht so scharf wie bei dem Original Ding.
> ...





wj500 schrieb:


> Sagt mal:
> Habt ihr, sofern mitgeliefert, die Specialized Plattform Pedale drauf?
> Auf dem Bike meiner Frau sind die, auf meinem und dem von meinem Sohn
> irgendwelche Blechdinger. Die 'Haken' sind nicht so scharf wie bei dem Original Ding.
> ...



Schau am besten drauf das die Pedale pins haben, plastik pedale sind sehr gefährlich im Nassen. Hier kann ich dir nur die Specialized bennis empfehlen...Mega grip, Gewicht passt und Kosten so um die 60€


----------



## Allgaeufex (19. Oktober 2015)

Meine Frau fährt seit etwa 3 Jahren Flatpaddels und hat auch schon unschöne Bekanntschaft damit gemacht.
Aber sie möchte nie mehr ohne sie fahren.


----------



## wj500 (19. Oktober 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Juergen
> 
> Normaler Weise sind keine Pedale bei den Bikes dabei , weil der Hersteller ja nicht wissen kann ob Du Plattform , ....



Ja, dachte ich auch.
Nur ueber den bei einem anderen Händler als Resposten gekauften Fatboy Expert fuer meine Frau kam raus, dass bei den Expert richtige Specialized Plattformpedale ab Werk dazugehoeren.
Beim 2016 er Comp auch, bei diversen SE nur die aus Plastik. Die restlichen Fatboys weiss ich nicht. Warum Specialized das bei den Fatboys anders macht als an anderen Bikes?


----------



## duke209 (20. Oktober 2015)

Korrekt - am 2015er Expert sind original schwarzen Bennis von Specialized verbaut. Die Teile sind klasse (super Halt, robust), hab mir gleich ein 2. Paar organisiert (hab am 301 zum Vergleich welche von NC-17). Das 2015er Fatboy hat auch nur Plastikschrott verbaut.


----------



## duke209 (20. Oktober 2015)

Kennt ihr das? Im Netz gefunden......das blau (Cyanblue) ist klasse!!!!! Aber nicht für Germany 

http://synergycycle.ca/images/2016/Fatboy_blue_2.jpg
http://synergycycle.ca/images/2016/Fatboy_blue_3.jpg

Umwerferaufnahme hat der 2016er Frame also noch trotz 1-fach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wj500 (20. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Umwerferaufnahme hat der 2016er Frame also noch trotz 1-fach.



Am Rahmen hat sich auch nix geändert.
Der 2016er Comp von meinem Sohn hat auch die Aufnahmen dran.


----------



## sluette (20. Oktober 2015)

Gibt's hier vielleicht jemanden der einen FatBoy SL Laufradsatz verkaufen will? Falls ja bitte PM an mich.


----------



## Aardvark (20. Oktober 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Gibt's hier vielleicht jemanden der einen FatBoy SL Laufradsatz verkaufen will? Falls ja bitte PM an mich.


das ist doch der HED Laufradsatz... die sind megateuer ^^und ich würde mal sagen dass lohnt sich gar nicht für die paar gramm.


----------



## Toastmx1 (20. Oktober 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> das ist doch der HED Laufradsatz... die sind megateuer ^^und ich würde mal sagen dass lohnt sich gar nicht für die paar gramm.


Der Sl ist der hier  
http://www.bike24.at/p199013.html


----------



## sluette (20. Oktober 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Der Sl ist der hier
> http://www.bike24.at/p199013.html



ja genau, den meine ich.


----------



## Aardvark (20. Oktober 2015)

Aso ich dachte du meintest den Laufradsatz aus dem SL das in USA verkauft wurde. das hatte den HED Big Deal Satz drin...
warum nimmst du nicht Dt Swiss wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2015)

noch teurer


----------



## sluette (21. Oktober 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Aso ich dachte du meintest den Laufradsatz aus dem SL das in USA verkauft wurde. das hatte den HED Big Deal Satz drin...
> warum nimmst du nicht Dt Swiss wenn ich fragen darf?



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sind die SL Felgen mit der BR710 baugleich nur 10mm breiter. 
Außerdem wird DT Laufradsatz doch nur mit einer 150er VR Nabe geliefert, oder? Ich möchte aber erstmal die Starrgabel fahren.


----------



## duke209 (21. Oktober 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Aso ich dachte du meintest den Laufradsatz aus dem SL das in USA verkauft wurde. das hatte den HED Big Deal Satz drin...
> warum nimmst du nicht Dt Swiss wenn ich fragen darf?



Tausche "SL" gegen "S-Works"  Auch das Carbon Expert (gibts auch nur in US) hat auch die HED.

*Wo krieg ich einen Carbon Frame her?* Jemand Ahnung, ob das ein Speci Store in D bestellen kann in US?

Hier mal die wirren Unterschiede der Angebote in unterschiedlichen Countries (in UK braucht keiner eine Bluto, die sind knallhart die Jungs auf der Insel )

*Deutschland
*





*Großbritannien UK*




*US (Canada* identisch)


----------



## sluette (21. Oktober 2015)

Ich gehe mal davon aus das du den Carbon Rahmen jetzt noch nicht einzeln bei den deutschen Händlern bekommen wirst. Wahrscheinlich kommen zum Modellwechsel 2017 wieder vereinzelt Garantierückstellungen unter den Hammer, sowie momentan auch bei den Alurahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (21. Oktober 2015)

Da mein Rahmen noch beim Händler liegt und ich ihn nicht in regelmäßigem Abständen (sekundenbruchteilen) anfassen kann, bräuchte ich zwecks Aufbauplanung mal eine Info zum Thema Innenlager.

Specialized gibt ja nur folgende Info „PF30 BB, 100mm spindle“.

Mein 29“ Stumpjumper Evo hatte PF46 und ich war mir sicher das der Fatboy das auch hat, nur in 100mm Breite eben.

Momentan versuche ich mich zwischen der SRAM GX1400 und der RF Turbine Cinch Kurbel zu entscheiden.

Bei der RF habe ich – glaube ich – das passende Innenlager gefunden:

https://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Innenlager-PF30-fuer-CINCH-System

Ist das korrekt?


Für SRAM finde ich allerdings überhaupt kein Innenlager in PF46 in der Breite.


Liege ich komplett falsch ?


----------



## duke209 (21. Oktober 2015)

Das RF PF30 sollte für die Turbine passen. Hab das auch verbaut (ein paar Seiten vor Bericht), aber mit einer e13.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Oktober 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sind die SL Felgen mit der BR710 baugleich nur 10mm breiter.
> Außerdem wird DT Laufradsatz doch nur mit einer 150er VR Nabe geliefert, oder? Ich möchte aber erstmal die Starrgabel fahren.


Die dt Felge ist im Gegensatz zur speci tubeless tauglich. Beide gibt's auch als einzelne Felge


----------



## Aardvark (21. Oktober 2015)

sluette schrieb:


> Momentan versuche ich mich zwischen der SRAM GX1400 und der RF Turbine Cinch Kurbel zu entscheiden.


Hi, das Problem ist, dass die Sram Kurbeln einen eigenen Standard haben (GXP) und dass man da mit Adaptern im Lager arbeiten muss, zumindest habe ich kein Presslager 46mm für GXP bei Sram gefunden.
Raceface hat, meine ich, auch eine passende Hülse für seine PF 30 (46x100) lager.
Ansonsten bedient hope noch die Fatbikes mit nem passenden PF 30 (46x100) passend für Hope/E-thirteen/Raceface (170/190 je nach Spacern) Achse


----------



## sluette (22. Oktober 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten bedient hope noch die Fatbikes mit nem passenden PF 30 (46x100) passend für Hope/E-thirteen/Raceface (170/190 je nach Spacern) Achse



Und genau so werde ich's nun machen. RaceFace Turbine Cinch + Hope Innenlager. 

Falls jemand noch die original FatBoy HR Nabe hat, ich hätte Interesse.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (23. Oktober 2015)

duke209 schrieb:


> Tausche "SL" gegen "S-Works"  Auch das Carbon Expert (gibts auch nur in US) hat auch die HED.
> 
> *Wo krieg ich einen Carbon Frame her?* Jemand Ahnung, ob das ein Speci Store in D bestellen kann in US?
> 
> ...



Speci bringt einen neuen Reifen? 

->  _"Die 4.0" Specialized Fast Trak Reifen vereinen Leichtlauf und solide Traktion, ihr Volumen lässt sich über Unebenheiten förmlich hinwegschweben"_ , beim Sworks.


----------



## franky2222 (23. Oktober 2015)

Das wird mein neuer Sommerreifen. Ist zwar noch nicht lieferbar, aber hoffentlich bis zum Frühjahr.


----------



## Aardvark (26. Oktober 2015)

Heute: Arschbeissen!
Jetzt bin ich doch tatsächlich selber auf den Scheiß bei den Specs der Fatboys reingefallen.
Die Sattelklemme ist immer 34.9mm!
Beim Comp und beim Trail steht: 30.9 und Sattelklemme 31.8 (hieße Sitzrohrwandstärke von 0,45mm!!!) und ich Idiot hinterfrage das nicht... bike 24 tauscht zum Glück einfach um.
Beim SE steht immer noch der Quatsch mit 27.2 und 31.8
Einzig beim Pro Trail steht es richtig mit 30.9 und 34.9mm ich möchte mal wissen wer für den Mist verantwortlich ist. Grmbl.


----------



## san_andreas (26. Oktober 2015)

Specialized hat quasi immer 30,9er Stützen, außer bei den Rennern mit 27,2mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (27. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Specialized hat quasi immer 30,9er Stützen, außer bei den Rennern mit 27,2mm.



"_quasi immer, außer bei_" .... sehr geil!


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2015)

Das klang quasi aus Versehen doof ! 
Bis auf paar Rennräder hat Speci 30,9mm, so sollte das heißen.


----------



## Fatster (27. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Das klang quasi aus Versehen doof !
> Bis auf paar Rennräder hat Speci 30,9mm, so sollte das heißen.



Ne, passt schon! Alles gut! Hab - natürlich wissend, was Du 'eigentlich' meintest - herzlich gelacht


----------



## san_andreas (27. Oktober 2015)

Freut mich, wenn ich dich zum Lachen gebracht habe !


----------



## Kyuss1975 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hab jetzt auch meinen Fatboy SE geholt und sogleich die XTR und XT Teile vom FSR umgebaut. 
Das Teil rollt brutal und ich werde es wohl als Ganzjahresbike verwenden und das Fully verkaufen.


----------



## sluette (27. Oktober 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch meinen Fatboy SE geholt und sogleich die XTR und XT Teile vom FSR umgebaut.
> Das Teil rollt brutal und ich werde es wohl als Ganzjahresbike verwenden und das Fully verkaufen.



Bin gespannt ob mein Eindruck so ähnlich ausfällt! Aber mein Banshee bleibt im Stall...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (27. Oktober 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch meinen Fatboy SE geholt und sogleich die XTR und XT Teile vom FSR umgebaut.
> Das Teil rollt brutal und ich werde es wohl als Ganzjahresbike verwenden und das Fully verkaufen.


Jawollja, Willkommen im Club


----------



## Fatster (27. Oktober 2015)

Suche nicht mehr, danke an @Aardvark


----------



## Fatster (27. Oktober 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch meinen Fatboy SE geholt und sogleich die XTR und XT Teile vom FSR umgebaut.
> Das Teil rollt brutal und ich werde es wohl als Ganzjahresbike verwenden und das Fully verkaufen.



Ist doch immer wieder erschreckend, wie schnell das geht! In Anlehnung an den Werbespruch eines - oder sollte ich sagen - des deutschen Autobauers rezitiere ich das doch glatt mal und sage abgewandelt:

_*SPECIALIZED FatBoy - Das Beste, oder Nichts!  *_

Von daher auch von mir: Willkommen im Club


----------



## Kyuss1975 (28. Oktober 2015)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ist doch immer wieder erschreckend, wie schnell das geht! In Anlehnung an den Werbespruch eines - oder sollte ich sagen - des deutschen Autobauers rezitiere ich das doch glatt mal und sage abgewandelt:
> 
> _*SPECIALIZED FatBoy - Das Beste, oder Nichts!  *_
> 
> Von daher auch von mir: Willkommen im Club



Danke! 
Fotos folgen!


----------



## Fatotto (31. Oktober 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt auch meinen Fatboy SE geholt und sogleich die XTR und XT Teile vom FSR umgebaut.
> Das Teil rollt brutal und ich werde es wohl als Ganzjahresbike verwenden und das Fully verkaufen.


Herzlich Willkommen


----------



## Kyuss1975 (2. November 2015)

Hab den Fatboy jetzt mal ein bissl durchs Gelände geprügelt und bin begeistert! 
Bin gegenüber meinem StumpJumper FSR 29 im flachen Gelände ca. 4 km/h langsamer.
Bergab bin ich gleich schnell wie mit dem Fully. 
Im Vergleich zum FSR mit Carbonrahmen hab ich das Gefühl, nicht dauernd ums Rad angst haben zu müssen, weil der Carbonhobel doch recht teuer ist.
Ich wird das FSR übrigens verkaufen. 
Einzig nervig am Fatboy finde ich das knarzende Tretlager.
Aber das fliegt nach dem Winter eh gegen ein Race Face raus.


----------



## Aardvark (2. November 2015)

das mit den Tretlager ist so eine Sache. Ich kenn das Knarzen ^^. Meist ist es doch der Sattel, der Sattel in der Klemme oder die Sattelstütze im Rohr. Saubermachen und Carbonpaste. Ich hatte bisher nur einmal (seit 2014) Probleme mit dem Tretlager und hab das durch reinigen und neue Fettpackung wegbekommen (15 min Arbeit). Seit dem ist Ruhe.


----------



## zoomer (2. November 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Einzig nervig am Fatboy finde ich das knarzende Tretlager.



Mir scheint das verbaute Tretlager wäre so unterirdisch wie Die Nabenachsen :

http://www.fat-bike.de/e13-kurbeln-reparieren/


----------



## wj500 (2. November 2015)

Bei mir kam das knarzen von weiter hinten.
Schnellspanner auf, bisschen weiter zu machen und Schluss war mit knarzen.


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. November 2015)

welche scheibengröße passt an die speci fatboyplastegabel ohne adapter?
160mm richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatbikespezi (3. November 2015)

Ich habe vorne 180 mm drauf.


----------



## Wbs_70 (3. November 2015)

naja ich fahr ne avid 185 mm scheibe mit avid xx bremsen und da brauch es an der speci gabel nen adapter für.
ich will an ne andere speci gabel ne xt mit 160mm scheibe verbauen, und wollt nachfragen ob ich mir das richtig vorstelle, dass es dann keinen adapter benötigt?
weil 180mm ja mit adapter ist wohl


----------



## Fatbikespezi (3. November 2015)

Der Adapterpapst ist Aardvark.
Vielleicht kann er mehr dazu sagen.


----------



## Aardvark (3. November 2015)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> naja ich fahr ne avid 185 mm scheibe mit avid xx bremsen und da brauch es an der speci gabel nen adapter für.
> ich will an ne andere speci gabel ne xt mit 160mm scheibe verbauen, und wollt nachfragen ob ich mir das richtig vorstelle, dass es dann keinen adapter benötigt?
> weil 180mm ja mit adapter ist wohl


Dass stellst du dir richtig vor. Die Fatboy Chisel Carbongabel von Specialized hat einen PM 160 Sockel.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. November 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> das mit den Tretlager ist so eine Sache. Ich kenn das Knarzen ^^. Meist ist es doch der Sattel, der Sattel in der Klemme oder die Sattelstütze im Rohr. Saubermachen und Carbonpaste. Ich hatte bisher nur einmal (seit 2014) Probleme mit dem Tretlager und hab das durch reinigen und neue Fettpackung wegbekommen (15 min Arbeit). Seit dem ist Ruhe.



Sattel und Sattelstütze ist ausgeschlossen, aber danke fürn Tipp


----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. November 2015)

zoomer schrieb:


> Mir scheint das verbaute Tretlager wäre so unterirdisch wie Die Nabenachsen :
> 
> http://www.fat-bike.de/e13-kurbeln-reparieren/



Ja das billige Zeug wird übern Winter ordentlich beansprucht und dann voraussichtlich im Frühjahr wenn es Probleme macht, gegen geilen Stuff getauscht.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. November 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Bei mir kam das knarzen von weiter hinten.
> Schnellspanner auf, bisschen weiter zu machen und Schluss war mit knarzen.



Hab hinten keinen Schnellspanner sondern serienmäßig die robuste Schraube mit Muttern. 
Daran liegts auch nicht.
Aber danke für den Ratschlag!


----------



## Fatbikespezi (3. November 2015)

Sattel und Stütze niemals ausschließen. War bei mir auch immer der Grund.


----------



## Aardvark (3. November 2015)

wenn du viele Flussdurchfahrten machst kann ich mir das vorstellen. Ich war im Sommer mit Sand und Salz unterwegs und musste danach eben mal am Tretlager putzen und ein Lager läuft etwas rau aber nicht wirklich nennenswert. Vielleicht hab ich aber auch kein Montagslager erwischt ^^.
Langfristig werde ich auch zu nem Keramiklager von Hope mit entsprechenden Kurbeln wechseln aber ne Garantie dass es besser oder unempfindlicher ist gibt es leider nicht. Es ist zwar für mich als Hobbyfahrer überdimensioniert aber immerhin sind dann die Lager separat zu wechseln wenn dann nochmal was sein sollte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. November 2015)

Hab letztens mit meiner Freundin ein kurzes Stück im Wald die Räder getauscht damit sie auch mal mit dem Dicken probefahren kann.
Sie hatte Spaß dabei.
Ich allerdings hatte mich schon so sehr an den Fatboy gewöhnt, dass dieses kurze Stück einfach nur abartig war.
Klar die Federung von ihrem Trek Fully 29er ist auf sie ausgelegt, was dann für mich wie eine Affenschaukel ist. 
Aber ich hatte richtig Bammel vor diesem 2.2" Asphaltschneider der sich Reifen nennt. 
Ich mag mit meinem Fully mit der 2,3er Bereifung eigentlich nicht mehr fahren. Das dünne 29er fühlt sich seit dem Umstieg aufs Fatty einfach so falsch an.


----------



## Aardvark (3. November 2015)

kenn ich. Ichhab immer das Gefühl auf nem Rennrad zu sitzen wenn ich auf nem "normalen" Mtb sitze.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. November 2015)

Fatbikespezi schrieb:


> Sattel und Stütze niemals ausschließen. War bei mir auch immer der Grund.


Sattel und Stütze waren bei meinem Fully in der Konstellation verbaut.
Habe auch brav gefettet, wie ich aufn Fatboy umgebaut habe.
Und ich kann das Knarzen ziemlich gut im Tretlagerbereich verorten.
Hat ja auch schon geknackt, als ich es in der Wohnung nur leicht rückwärts schob.


----------



## Aardvark (3. November 2015)

Wie gesagt. Innensechskantschlüssel, Kurbel ab, Lappen, Lager prüfen, Fett und rein das dingens dann hast du wahrscheinlich erstmal ruhe im Lager (es sein denn die Industrielager ins fritte, aber das glaub ich nicht).

Bei der Stütze blos kein Fett nehmen. Immer hemmende (für Alu und Carbon) Montagepaste.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. November 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Innensechskantschlüssel, Kurbel ab, Lappen, Lager prüfen, Fett und rein das dingens dann hast du wahrscheinlich erstmal ruhe im Lager (es sein denn die Industrielager ins fritte, aber das glaub ich nicht).
> 
> Bei der Stütze blos kein Fett nehmen. Immer hemmende (für Alu und Carbon) Montagepaste.


Weshalb kein Fett?


----------



## Aardvark (3. November 2015)

weil Fett schmiert und das ist nicht erwünscht bei der Sattelstütze. Wenn du Fett verwendest muss die Klemmkraft der Schelle oder des Schnellspanners höher sein. Insbesondere bei Variostützen ist das ein Nachteil (in den Anleitung extra angemerkt dass nicht gefettet wird) und auch sonst ist es nur nachteilig.
(Carbon)montagepaste enthält ein Granulat. Es erhöht die Reibkraft und verhindert gleichzeitig den unerwünschten trockenen Kontakt von Oberflächen. Durch die erhöhte Reibkraft sinkt die erforderliche Klemmkraft. Das ist immer gut für Carbonteile und auch streßfreier für Alu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (3. November 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> weil Fett schmiert und das ist nicht erwünscht bei der Sattelstütze.


Aber zwischen Sattelklemme und Rahmen.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (4. November 2015)

Hier einmal ein paar Eindrücke von meinem Fettbuben 
Die roten Teile sind vom Fully umgebaut, weil dieses rot/schwarz mit weißer Schrift ist.
Sieht jedoch längst nicht so schlimm aus, wie ich befürchtet habe.


----------



## Fatbikespezi (4. November 2015)

Sieht doch schnieke aus.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (4. November 2015)

Fatbikespezi schrieb:


> Sieht doch schnieke aus.


Danke. Ja, wie gesagt, die guten Teile vom Fully 
Aber ich will die Gurke dann schon mit blauen Eloxalteilen aufwerten. Der Vorbau sollte dann von Azonic und neongelb sein.
Das Fully war ja optisch mehr Understatement.
Der Fatboy soll aber farblich mehr schreien. 

Das bringt mich gleich zu einer Frage: Woher bekommt man die Passenden Felgenbänder?
Würde gern die weißen gegen neongelbe tauschen.


----------



## Fatbikespezi (4. November 2015)

Von Surly gibts Felgenbänder in verschiedenen Farben und Breiten.
Die sind allerdings etwas schwerer als die Originalen.


----------



## tzotzo (4. November 2015)

Hallo,

Weis vielleicht einer von euch was ein Fatboy Rahmen mit Carbon Gabel in Größe M wiegt oder ein Komplet Rad als Comp.
Bin am Grübeln ob das Comp Carbon seinen Mehrpreis puncto Gewicht gerechtfertigt ist.
Danke

Claude


----------



## Aardvark (4. November 2015)

tzotzo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weis vielleicht einer von euch was ein Fatboy Rahmen mit Carbon Gabel in Größe M wiegt oder ein Komplet Rad als Comp.
> Bin am Grübeln ob das Comp Carbon seinen Mehrpreis puncto Gewicht gerechtfertigt ist.
> ...



Ich kann dir das Gewicht nicht sagen, aber der Mehrpreis ist in puncto Gewicht nicht gerechtfertigt. Fatbikes wiegen im Aufbau zwischen 12 und 18 kg, die normalen Fatboys liegen im Gesamtaufbau zwischen 14 und 15 Kg und unter 12 Kg kommt man sowieso nur mit viel Geld dass nur dann gerechtfertigt wäre, würde man Wettkämpfe fahren.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (4. November 2015)

tzotzo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Weis vielleicht einer von euch was ein Fatboy Rahmen mit Carbon Gabel in Größe M wiegt oder ein Komplet Rad als Comp.
> Bin am Grübeln ob das Comp Carbon seinen Mehrpreis puncto Gewicht gerechtfertigt ist.
> ...



Mein fetter Bube SE mit XTR wiegt zur Zeit 15,6 kg. = Fette Sau wäre angebrachter 
Ich muss aber auch sagen, dass ich Innenlager und Kurbeln, Lenker/Vorbau noch nicht ausgetauscht habe.
Außerdem hats mein Hintern gern schmerzfrei, weshalb ich mich für den Selle SMP Extra entschieden habe, der auch kein Leichtgewicht ist und über 400 g wiegt. Dazu noch die Commandpost 125 mm und CB Mallet DH Pedale. 
Er wird sicher noch leichter werden mit der Zeit, aber im großen und ganzen tut das Gewicht dem Spaß keinen Abbruch. 
Und die strammen Haxen müssen ja auch woher kommen. 
Zuguterletzt muss ich noch zugeben, dass ich ja auch ein paar Kilos zu schwer für meine Schönheit bin.


----------



## wj500 (4. November 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Weis vielleicht einer von euch was ein Fatboy Rahmen mit Carbon Gabel in Größe M wiegt oder ein Komplet Rad als Comp.



Bei meinem Dealer stand am Montag eines.
Er meinte es hätte 12,1 oder so gewogen mit Surly Schläuchen montiert.
Genaues Gewicht hab ich vergesen, irgendwas ganz knapp über 12kg war es aber.
Das Carbon Comp hat "nur" 4" Reifen statt der 4,6"er bei den Blech Fatboys.
Das ist dann im Vergleich zum Expert und zwei Blättern vorne
nicht wirklich merkbar leichter.
Die Züge sind innen verlegt. Schicker aber im Fehlerfall nerviger.

Das rot kommt schön grell vom Carbon Comp.
Hab vergessen zu fragen was es kostet.


Gruß
  Jürgen


----------



## Kyuss1975 (4. November 2015)

wj500 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Dealer stand am Montag eines.
> Er meinte es hätte 12,1 oder so gewogen mit Surly Schläuchen montiert.
> Genaues Gewicht hab ich vergesen, irgendwas ganz knapp über 12kg war es aber.
> Das Carbon Comp hat "nur" 4" Reifen statt der 4,6"er bei den Blech Fatboys.
> ...



4" ist zu schmal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (4. November 2015)

Es passen ja auch größere Größen rein, meine ich, aber dann ist eben das Gewicht auch nen Kilo bis zwei mehr


----------



## wj500 (4. November 2015)

Platz war, aber ob die 4,6er des Expert reinpassen konnte der Dealer nicht sagen.


----------



## StefVo (4. November 2015)

Nabend.
Kurze Zwischenfrage. Ich wollte mein Tretlager tauschen. Kumpel wollte SRAM probieren, passt nicht.
Da ich eh RF haben wollte, wollte ich mir dieses bestellen:
KLICK MICH 
Größe schwarz 100mm sollte das richtige sein oder ?

Da passt ja dann auch später mal die Turbine Cine rein oder?


Danke Euch

Stefan


----------



## Fatbikespezi (4. November 2015)

Aardvark hatte sich vor einiger Zeit mal damit beschäftigt, weil wir dachten dass unser Tretlager so langsam den Geist aufgibt.
Dem war aber zum Glück nicht so.
Wir haben einfach mal die Tretkurbel gezogen, gesäubert, lecker Fett rein und alles war wie neu.
Das Tretlager ist nicht so schlecht wie alle sagen. 
Es war bis jetzt immer nur Schmutz im Lager.
Ich glaube aber, dass wir uns auch dieses Tretlager angesehen haben.


----------



## tzotzo (4. November 2015)

Danke an Euch für die Infos

Claude


----------



## Aardvark (5. November 2015)

StefVo schrieb:


> Nabend.
> Kurze Zwischenfrage. Ich wollte mein Tretlager tauschen. Kumpel wollte SRAM probieren, passt nicht.
> Da ich eh RF haben wollte, wollte ich mir dieses bestellen:
> KLICK MICH
> ...


ja, passen tut das, ich kann dir leider nur nicht sagen was für Distanzstücke du brauchst. Wenn du die original Kurbeln einsetzt kannst du die vorhandenen Spacer nicht verwenden, da das RF Lager ein gutes Stück breiter baut als das Original.


----------



## CaseOnline (5. November 2015)

Mit dem RF-Lager braucht ihr nicht allzu viele Spacer. 3mm links und 5mm rechts würde ich sagen.

Ich habe die mitgelieferten Spacer zwischen Rahmen und Lagerschalen verbaut (würde ich nicht nochmal machen) und brauche dann auf der Welle 1mm links und 3mm rechts - so aus dem Kopf... Die Spacer mit dem großen Durchmesser haben glaube ich 2mm Breite?

Original-Kurbel oder RF? Bei RF (ich habe die Turbine Cinch) kann man das Spiel ja am linken Kurbelarm in einem relativ großen Bereich einstellen. Ich drehe da ca. 1-2mm rein - wäre also zu beachten...


----------



## Kyuss1975 (5. November 2015)

Es ist eh besser, wenn das RF Lager breiter baut, denn bei meinem SE zum Beispiel ist die Kettenlinie unter alles Sau weil entweder Der Händler wo ichs gekauft hab, die Spacer vergessen hat oder schon gar keine dabei waren.
Davon abgesehen ist das Lager beim SE anscheinend sowieso ein Lulu.


----------



## StefVo (5. November 2015)

Im Moment muss ich noch die Original Kurbeln verwenden.
Nächstest Jahr ist erst Zeit für die Turbine 

Kann man die Spacer auch dazu bestellen ?
Wenn ja, wo bitte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (5. November 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Es ist eh besser, wenn das RF Lager breiter baut, denn bei meinem SE zum Beispiel ist die Kettenlinie unter alles Sau weil entweder Der Händler wo ichs gekauft hab, die Spacer vergessen hat oder schon gar keine dabei waren.
> Davon abgesehen ist das Lager beim SE anscheinend sowieso ein Lulu.


Hi, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl du verdrehst etwas.
Die Lagerbreite hat nichts mit der Kettenlinie zu tun. Die wird über die Achsbreite/Spiderform/Kettenblattform/Lage der Achse im Lager bestimmt.
Man könnte zb eine Achse zur Veränderung der Kettenlinie asymmetrisch spacern...
Ohne Spacer kannst du das Rad nicht fahren weil die Kurbel frei hin und her rutschen würde, in den Lagern.


----------



## CaseOnline (5. November 2015)

StefVo schrieb:


> Im Moment muss ich noch die Original Kurbeln verwenden.
> Nächstest Jahr ist erst Zeit für die Turbine
> 
> Kann man die Spacer auch dazu bestellen ?
> Wenn ja, wo bitte?


Die dürften passen: http://www.raceface.com/components/parts/cinch-bb/cinch-ict-spacer-kit/

Wo? Hmm... r2-bike hat viele RF-Kleinteile im Angebot. Schau doch mal da bzw. frag nach.

Update:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/Innenlager-Spacer-BB30-PF30-p31587/

Oder

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Rotor/Innenlager-Spacer-3D-p37307/

?


----------



## StefVo (5. November 2015)

Super. Ich danke Dir


----------



## tzotzo (6. November 2015)

Kleines Update puncto Gewichte war gestern bei Spezi Händler dort stand ein '15 Fatboy Comp in M mit Pedalen und Riesel Spritzschutz vorne 14.2 kg. Er hat ein Carbon Comp in Bestellung und soll Anfang Dezember kommen
soll laut angaben von Spezi 1 kg leichter sein mit gleichen Reifen mal schauen ob das so stimmt.
Gruß

Claude


----------



## Kyuss1975 (9. November 2015)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Hi, irgendwie hab ich das Gefühl du verdrehst etwas.
> Die Lagerbreite hat nichts mit der Kettenlinie zu tun. Die wird über die Achsbreite/Spiderform/Kettenblattform/Lage der Achse im Lager bestimmt.
> Man könnte zb eine Achse zur Veränderung der Kettenlinie asymmetrisch spacern...
> Ohne Spacer kannst du das Rad nicht fahren weil die Kurbel frei hin und her rutschen würde, in den Lagern.


Alles klar, so wollte ich das nicht ausdrücken, war falsch. 
Du hast natürlich recht.


----------



## Toastmx1 (11. November 2015)

S3 mount Kettenhalter. Aus einem 2mm alu Blech gebogen. Die Schweizer verlangen für die 6g 65 Euro. Mal sehen wie es am Fatty aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (13. November 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> S3 mount Kettenhalter. Aus einem 2mm alu Blech gebogen. Die Schweizer verlangen für die 6g 65 Euro. Mal sehen wie es am Fatty aussieht



Willst du ernsthaft so'n Blechteil an den schönen Rahmen schrauben? 
Wenn dir 6g für 65€ zu wenig sind, dann nimm doch die freesolo S3 / E-Type von 77 Design, da gibt's 17g für 53€. Die leistet an meinem Rune super Dienste und wird auch ans Fatboy kommen.


----------



## BigJohn (13. November 2015)

Oder man nimmt gleich ein ordentliches NW-Kettenblatt für unter 50€ bei 0 g.


----------



## Davedr (13. November 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> S3 mount Kettenhalter. Aus einem 2mm alu Blech gebogen. Die Schweizer verlangen für die 6g 65 Euro. Mal sehen wie es am Fatty aussieht



Hässlich das schraubt sich doch keiner freiwillig an sein Bike  für kleines Geld kann man sich das kaufen, dein Fahrrad tut mir leid


----------



## zoomer (13. November 2015)

Ich find das Blechlein cool


----------



## sluette (13. November 2015)

So, bei mir geht's auch endlich weiter. 
Habe heute im dritten Versuch mein VR tubeless bekommen .
Für's HR liegen die Komponenten auch bereit, muss nur noch der Antrieb her dann bin ich auch Fat unterwegs.


----------



## -zor- (13. November 2015)

geile farbe


----------



## Kyuss1975 (16. November 2015)

StefVo schrieb:


> Im Moment muss ich noch die Original Kurbeln verwenden.
> Nächstest Jahr ist erst Zeit für die Turbine
> 
> Kann man die Spacer auch dazu bestellen ?
> Wenn ja, wo bitte?



Die Turbine würd mir auch gefallen, aber die gibt's nicht blau eloxiert


----------



## Kyuss1975 (16. November 2015)

Muss man zwingend eine Fatbikekurbel montieren oder tut es auch eine übliche?


----------



## criscross (16. November 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Muss man zwingend eine Fatbikekurbel montieren oder tut es auch eine übliche?


schieb mal eine normale Kurbel in dein Fatbike Lager ....und schau mal....


----------



## Dutshlander (16. November 2015)

eine Tolle Antwort auf eine Dolle Frage [url=http://www.smiliemania.de/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toastmx1 (16. November 2015)

Davedr schrieb:


> Hässlich das schraubt sich doch keiner freiwillig an sein Bike  für kleines Geld kann man sich das kaufen, dein Fahrrad tut mir leid



Ich habe das mal draufgegeben um zu sehen welche maße das Endprodukt haben soll. Werde nächste woche das Endprodukt zeichnen und dann aus alu fräßen


----------



## sluette (16. November 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Ich habe das mal draufgegeben um zu sehen welche maße das Endprodukt haben soll. Werde nächste woche das Endprodukt zeichnen und dann aus alu fräßen



Na das liest sich interessant und da bin ich gespannt drauf!


----------



## Jierdan (18. November 2015)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist von Azonic ( Flow ).
> Der Vorbau ist der Atlas von Raceface.



hattest du den mal auf der Waage? Da liest man, er wöge in 750, 780 UND 800mm jeweils 350g, da kann was nicht stimmen


----------



## Kyuss1975 (18. November 2015)

criscross schrieb:


> schieb mal eine normale Kurbel in dein Fatbike Lager ....und schau mal....



Schau, wenn ich die Teile einfach so herumliegen hätte, hätte ich wohl nicht gefragt, oder?


----------



## skaster (18. November 2015)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Schau, wenn ich die Teile einfach so herumliegen hätte, hätte ich wohl nicht gefragt, oder?


Man muss aber auch keine Teile rumliegen haben, um zu erkennen, dass eine Kurbel für Tretlagerbreiten von 68/73 mm wohl kaum mit einem Tretlager von 100 mm zusammen passt


----------



## Allgaeufex (18. November 2015)

Jierdan schrieb:


> hattest du den mal auf der Waage? Da liest man, er wöge in 750, 780 UND 800mm jeweils 350g, da kann was nicht stimmen



Nein , gewogen hab ich ihn nicht.
Ob er jetzt 350 oder 400 Gramm hat ist mir beim Fatbike eigentlich Egal


----------



## CaseOnline (18. November 2015)

So, neues Race Face PF30-Lager eingepresst und mit Fett nicht gespart - hoffe, jetzt ist endlich Ruhe im Tretlagerbereich! Vielleicht interessant für euch:

Die PF30-Lager von Race Face gibts jetzt auch in 100mm Breite mit passender Innenhülse
Das 100mm-Lager wird mit 2x2mm Spacer (jeweils 2mm links und rechts, im Lieferumfang) eingepresst. Weglassen führt nicht zu einer besseren Haftung in der Tretlagerhülse, da an den Lagerschalen jeweils 2mm ausgespart sind
Race Face empfiehlt bei der 170er Turbine Cinch auf der Welle links 1,5mm und rechts 1,5mm + 2mm Spacer - ein 2mm Spacer ist im Lieferumfang enthalten
Da die orig. Samox-Kurbel von der Wellenlänge  identisch zur 170er Turbine Cinch ist, gilt selbiges wohl auch für die Originalkurbel - man braucht also links und rechts jeweils 1,5mm Spacer
Grüße!
Marc


----------



## CaseOnline (18. November 2015)

Wo wir gerade dabei sind - wenn es sowas hier LINK in 100mm gäbe...


----------



## Toastmx1 (18. November 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Wo wir gerade dabei sind - wenn es sowas hier LINK in 100mm gäbe...


Siehe Hope!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaseOnline (18. November 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Siehe Hope!



Danke! Hope BBPF46100 30SSN wäre wohl die Teilenummer (siehe hier LINK). Wird dann wohl mein nächstes, wenn das RF wieder knackt...


----------



## Toastmx1 (18. November 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Danke! Hope BBPF4600 30SSN wäre wohl die Teilenummer (siehe hier LINK). Wird dann wohl mein nächstes, wenn das RF wieder knackt...


Habe es selbst am Fatbike verbaut. Bisher 400km ohne probleme


----------



## CaseOnline (18. November 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Habe es selbst am Fatbike verbaut. Bisher 400km ohne probleme


Gut, 400km sind jetzt nicht die Welt... Mein RF war so ca. 1.500-2.000km knackfrei unterwegs. Egal - wo hast Du das Hope her?

Dann käme ja doch auch ein ICT in Frage...


----------



## Toastmx1 (18. November 2015)

CaseOnline schrieb:


> Gut, 400km sind jetzt nicht die Welt... Mein RF war so ca. 1.500-2.000km knackfrei unterwegs. Egal - wo hast Du das Hope her?
> 
> Dann käme ja doch auch ein ICT in Frage...


Von sören speer. Kann ich dir nur empfehelen


----------



## Martina H. (19. November 2015)

... hat sich erledigt


----------



## sluette (3. Dezember 2015)

Soso, endlich ready to eat dirt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (3. Dezember 2015)

sehr schönes Fatboy


----------



## Fatotto (6. Dezember 2015)

200 km ohne Knacken und endlich mit der Rohloffnabe Speedhub XXL für die 190er Breite, Leute, die geht wie allerfeinstes Öl, Gang für Gang! Wer "A" sagt muss auch "B" sagen, hey, wer Fatbike fährt muss auch eine R-Schaltung haben! Schalten im Stehen, unter Belastung und kein Dreck der Welt kann ihr was antun - genial!
Dann gleich auch noch zwei surly Clown shoes drauf, vorne noch ein SON Nabendynamo rein, lediglich das richtige Licht habe ich noch nicht gefunden!
 
Grüße am Globalfatbikeday


----------



## zoomer (6. Dezember 2015)

Das Aquarell unten gefällt mir 

Rohloffätt


----------



## Fatster (7. Dezember 2015)

Fatotto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 442439 200 km ohne Knacken und endlich mit der Rohloffnabe Speedhub XXL für die 190er Breite, Leute, die geht wie allerfeinstes Öl, Gang für Gang! Wer "A" sagt muss auch "B" sagen, hey, wer Fatbike fährt muss auch eine R-Schaltung haben! Schalten im Stehen, unter Belastung und kein Dreck der Welt kann ihr was antun - genial!
> Dann gleich auch noch zwei surly Clown shoes drauf, vorne noch ein SON Nabendynamo rein, lediglich das richtige Licht habe ich noch nicht gefunden!
> Anhang anzeigen 442439
> Grüße am Globalfatbikeday
> Anhang anzeigen 442443



Sehr schön!
Schon früher war und aktuell *ist* die XXL-ROHLOFF mein ganz persönlicher Rundum-Sorglos-Traum ... und dann auch noch i.V.m. Clown-Shoes; ich beneide dich total! 
Aber ziehen die Clown-Shoes den GROUND CONTROL nicht ziemlich "platt" ... ich meine, von der Höhe her ist er ja eh schon ein eher "niedriger" FatBike-Reifen - wenngleich m.M.n. ein super geiler!
Aber die CS müssten ihn ja eigentlich noch "platter" machen, oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## BigJohn (7. Dezember 2015)

Das ist die selbe oder?


----------



## Fatotto (7. Dezember 2015)

BJ, das ist für mich aus der Perpektive nicht erkennbar! Ja, CS ist sehr flach und breit im Vergleich zur Standardfelge. Da hätte ich zwei von zu verkaufen.
http://www.rohloff.de/de/aktuell/ne...ub-mit-190mm-im-fatbike-praxistest/index.html
Geschichten aus dem Alltag


----------



## zoomer (7. Dezember 2015)

Fatotto schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 442439



OK,
hiermit ist es amtlich, 177er und 197er Rohloff XL sind das Selbe,
die 10 mm pro Seite werde, einschliesslich Bremssattel, nur "herüberadaptert".


----------



## hw_doc (16. Dezember 2015)

Würde jemand von den GroundControl-Piloten einen seiner Reifen gegen meinen Surly Lou tauschen?
Freue mich über eine PN!


----------



## Toastmx1 (16. Dezember 2015)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Würde jemand von den GroundControl-Piloten einen seiner Reifen gegen meinen Surly Lou tauschen?
> Freue mich über eine PN!


Hab noch einen neuen Hier...melde dich


----------



## hw_doc (17. Dezember 2015)

Toastmx1 schrieb:


> Hab noch einen neuen Hier...melde dich



Huch, hab dich hier nicht gesehen - hatte PM schon ein Angebot bekommen. Ich melde mich, falls man sich nicht einig wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuroshi (20. Dezember 2015)

Hallo.

Ich habe eine (technische) frage fur den fatboy.
Gibt es stahlen drivetrains / freehub body's (weiss die deutsche benahmung nicht, aber das ist das ding wo die cassette rauf geht) die passen auf den fatboy expert Nabe; also die aluminium weg und eine stahlen rauf, oder muss man eine komplett neu nabe kaufen plus stahlen drivetrain wie die hope stainless steel freehub body for Pro 2 Evo, Pro 3. 

Maurice


----------



## sluette (27. Dezember 2015)

Seit der Tour heute denke ich doch über ne Bluto nach. War schon relativ heftig wenn man seit gut 20 Jahren keine Starrgabel mehr gefahren ist. Ausserdem habe ich die ollen Magura Louise FR Bremsen heute an ihre Grenze gebracht. 
Also, Tuningpotential für 2016: Bluto und Bremsen... Schöne Probleme


----------



## kuroshi (27. Dezember 2015)

Mein fatboy expert nach den umbau


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2015)

Nein, ich schreibe jetzt besser nix....


----------



## Meister-Dieter (27. Dezember 2015)

Erinnert mich ein bisschen an den Nikolaus!


----------



## criscross (27. Dezember 2015)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Nein, ich schreibe jetzt besser nix....


----------



## sluette (27. Dezember 2015)

kuroshi schrieb:


> Mein fatboy expert nach den umbau


Uhhhh, ziemlich mutig. Also mein Geschmack trifft's nicht, ich bin aber auch schon kein Fan von dem schwarzen Rahmen mit den roten Decals.
Am Ende muss es dir gefallen, ich würde es etwas defensiver angehen: Griffe, Mudguard, Reifen, Spacer, Flasche + Halter... würde ich jedenfalls schonmal gegen schwarze tauschen.


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Dezember 2015)

lass doch erstmal ein wenig Dreck dran


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Dezember 2015)

Was sind denn das für Reifen - uiuiui, so etwas hab ich ja noch nie gesehen

^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuroshi (28. Dezember 2015)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> lass doch erstmal ein wenig Dreck dran



Schon passiert; so weiss wirden die reifen nie mehr.


----------



## Trail Surfer (28. Dezember 2015)

kuroshi schrieb:


> Schon passiert; so weiss wirden die reifen nie mehr.


<--- guckst du z.B. auch hier


----------



## F7 Uli (31. Dezember 2015)

Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Jahres mit dem Fäääten noch mal eingefangen.


----------



## michi3 (31. Dezember 2015)

Dein Fatboy schaut echt genial aus


----------



## FlowinFlo (6. Januar 2016)

Über den Teich sind die Fatboys gerade im Sale.
Ob das auch den deutschen Markt berührt?


----------



## Toastmx1 (6. Januar 2016)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Über den Teich sind die Fatboys gerade im Sale.
> Ob das auch den deutschen Markt berührt?


Nein leider, speci hat das auf Instagram auch geschrieben das es nur für die Staaten gilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (6. Januar 2016)

Hab beim Expert Kauf 10% ohne große Verhandlungen bekommen als Gutschein, der dann sogar für ein 290€ Teil eingelöst wurde ohne Differenzzahlung. Geht also auch hier  Und der Sale beträgt auch nur 10-15%.


----------



## Deleted 104857 (13. Januar 2016)

.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (13. Januar 2016)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Zwei dicke Jungs im Wald (sorry für die miese Qualität, war ein Schnellschuss).



Der Baum schaut aus, als hielte eine Hand den Stamm.


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 448694  Die letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Jahres mit dem Fäääten noch mal eingefangen.



Was wiegen die Nextie Felgen eigentlich?


----------



## Der Kokopelli (13. Januar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Was wiegen die Nextie Felgen eigentlich?


650-670g je nach Lack, und Du brauchst sehr viel weniger Dichtmaterial bei Tubeless


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2016)

Ach, wegen Menge an Dichtmilch kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Fahre die Fatboy Felgen seit 6 Wochen mit max. 60ml. Sind absolut dicht.


----------



## BigJohn (13. Januar 2016)

Nicht Milch, sondern Tape /Felgenband


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2016)

Ok, aber mit einer Lage Tape kann ich auch gut leben.


----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Januar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Ok, aber mit einer Lage Tape kann ich auch gut leben.


Klar kann man das, aber wir reden hier von einem Gewichtsunterschied von ca. 170g allein an den Tapes.


----------



## sluette (13. Januar 2016)

Weicht zwar langsam vom Thema ab, aber 170g? Wenn ich's richtig in Erinnerung habe wiegt das Specialized Felgenband 55g (?). Ich verwende dazu Yellow Tape in 100mm. Ich hab's zwar nicht gewogen aber laut R2bike wiegt 25mm Tape für eine 29" Felge 7g. Also rechne mal großzügig 30g bei 100m Breite und 26". Da komme ich also auf max. 85g...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (13. Januar 2016)

Ok, dann kommt man mit deinem Setup wirklich besser weg. Ich bezog mich auf drei Lagen 50mm-Panzertape (ca. 100g/Felge) und habe das dann den 15g/Felge gegenübergestellt. 
Okay, dann mal genug OT.


----------



## Fatster (15. Januar 2016)

Will hier vielleicht jemand sein originales Medium-Schaltwerk loswerden oder hat ein solches nach einem "upgrade" eines FatBoy/-Expert übrig? Dann bitte PN! 

Jaaaa, ich weiß, dass das jetzt nicht "Specialized FatBoy" typische Teile sind, ich hätte aber halt trotzdem am liebsten gerne eines, das an einem *FatBoy* war


----------



## projekt (16. Januar 2016)

Hallo,

das alte fatboy hat für 2016 eine neue Farbe bekommen, mit 11,04 kg mein leichtestes Rad 




 


Jetzt kann der Schnee kommen, der Hund wartet schon ....



 


Gruß projekt


----------



## -zor- (16. Januar 2016)

Hammer geworden ... Viel Spaß damit 

Edit fragt grade: was sind das für Felgen ?


----------



## projekt (16. Januar 2016)

-zor- schrieb:


> Edit fragt grade: was sind das für Felgen ?



Carbonal, 80 mm Maulweite, 615 g.

Gruß projekt


----------



## tgs (16. Januar 2016)

projekt schrieb:


> das alte fatboy hat für 2016 eine neue Farbe bekommen, mit 11,04 kg mein leichtestes Rad


Klasse Farbe! Glückwunsch!

Die Zugverlegung am FatBoy finde ich einfach super...., für alles aussen.


----------



## projekt (16. Januar 2016)

tgs schrieb:


> Klasse Farbe!



Pulverbeschichtet von http://www.bikecolours.de/ 

Gruß projekt


----------



## sluette (16. Januar 2016)

projekt schrieb:


> Carbonal, 80 mm Maulweite, 615 g.
> 
> Gruß projekt



Sind es diese?
http://carbonal.en.alibaba.com/prod...Carbon_Fat_Bike_Rims_carbon_fat_bike_rim.html

Was muss man dafür zahlen, inkl. Porto, Zoll, usw... ???

Das Bike sieht Klasse aus, mir würde aber ne Dropper Post fehlen.


----------



## projekt (17. Januar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Sind es diese?
> http://carbonal.en.alibaba.com/prod...Carbon_Fat_Bike_Rims_carbon_fat_bike_rim.html
> 
> Was muss man dafür zahlen, inkl. Porto, Zoll, usw... ???
> ...



Hallo,

ja das sind die Felgen. Diese gibt es aber auch unter diversen Namen von vielen anderen chinesichen Verkäufern. Preis inc. Zoll, GDSK, etc. 220 - 300 €/St. entsprechend wie gut Du handelst, wieviele Du abnimmst und wie der $ zum € steht.

Meinst Du so, als Snowboy ?





... etwas später dann die Vorfreude auf den Pfad :





Gruß projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (17. Januar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Sind es diese?
> http://carbonal.en.alibaba.com/prod...Carbon_Fat_Bike_Rims_carbon_fat_bike_rim.html
> Was muss man dafür zahlen, inkl. Porto, Zoll, usw... ???


Hi wenn du sowas in die art bestellen/kaufen möchtest, könnten wir uns ev. zusammen tun. Interesse meinerseits ist vorhanden.
Gruß D-Lander


----------



## BigJohn (17. Januar 2016)

Ich würde da ggf vorher Rücksprache mit dem Zoll halten. Wenn man größere Mengen abnimmt, kann anti dumping Steuer anfallen


----------



## sluette (17. Januar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Hi wenn du sowas in die art bestellen/kaufen möchtest, könnten wir uns ev. zusammen tun. Interesse meinerseits ist vorhanden.
> Gruß D-Lander



Hi Bart, mal sehen. Ich gebe dir ne Info falls es was wird? Ich hätte ggf eher Interesse an breiten Felgen für mein Enduro...


----------



## sluette (17. Januar 2016)

projekt schrieb:


> Meinst Du so, als Snowboy ?



Sehr geil in der Sonne! Vielleicht noch ein Specialized Schriftzug drauf...


----------



## sluette (17. Januar 2016)

Weils heute wieder so'n Bock gemacht hat !!!


----------



## blaubaer (6. Februar 2016)

neues Pferdchen im Stall, zwar noch etwas übergewichtig, 14.5kg für einen CarbonRahmen , aber Gewichts Tuningideen sind vorhanden und werden bald umgesetzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (6. Februar 2016)

Geil....Auch mit geliebäugelt, auch weil Farbe nice ist!!
Größte L? Der Carbon hat am Oberrohr keine Kabelführung?  Und Stealth-Eingang am Sitzrohr auch nicht? Mit Kabelbinder is natürlich unschön....... Moveloc?
4.6er oder 4.0er Gc?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Februar 2016)

Die grünen Kurbelschützer gehen mal garnicht!


----------



## damianfromhell (6. Februar 2016)

wenn ich mich nich täusche hat des carbon 4 öffnungen für züge. da sollte sich doch ne interne leitung legen lassen


----------



## F7 Uli (6. Februar 2016)

Ostern gehts mit dem Fatboy nach Malle ))


----------



## blaubaer (6. Februar 2016)

Danke mal allen für das 



duke209 schrieb:


> Geil....Auch mit geliebäugelt, auch weil Farbe nice ist!!
> Größte L? Der Carbon hat am Oberrohr keine Kabelführung?  Und Stealth-Eingang am Sitzrohr auch nicht? Mit Kabelbinder is natürlich unschön....... Moveloc?
> 4.6er oder 4.0er Gc?



Farbe ist noch knalliger, kommt dem erste Foto sehr nahe, vor allem in der Sonne geht es Richtung Orange, im Schatten ist es eher Rot.

Grösse ist L.

Sattelstütze hatte ich nur diese übrig vom vorletzten Bike, kommt noch ev eine CommandPost IRCC.
Die Kabelverlegung ist zwar schon intern, nur hat Speci hier nicht wie bei all den anderen neuen CarbonRahmen im innern kleine Röhrchen eingezogen und somit muss man "Fischen" gehen, wenn man intern was verlegen will. Unter dem Tretlager hat es einen Abschraubbaren Deckel /Zugang eben um zu fischen, aber der Radius da um das Tretlager so eng gelegt, da spürt man sogar beim Schaltkabeleinzug grossen wiederstand  .

Reifen sind 4.0er GC, nicht wie von Speci angegeben 4.6"
was auch nicht stimmt ist der Freilaufbody, da ist nichts mit XD  ist ein gewöhnlicher 10fach body montiert. aber mit einer mittelmässigen 11-40er Kassette. was es aber auch nicht einfacher macht. Hab aber sonst schon eine gute Kondition, wenn die nicht wäre müsste ich heftigst beissen bei den Uphills.   


aber eben Bike ist noch nicht fertig, wollt einfach noch das gute Wetter für Fotos nutzen.



Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Die grünen Kurbelschützer gehen mal garnicht!



kommt noch mehr FluorGreen


----------



## duke209 (7. Februar 2016)

Kabel ziehen ohne Führung kenn ich von meinen Klein Attitude's. Bin einmal sogar ausgerastet weil ich partu einen Schaltzug nicht verlegen konnte.... Wutausbruch....mit der Faust gegen die nächste Wand....Beton....Mittelfingerbruch 

Bekommst du die 4.6er nachgeliefert? Die 4.0er wiegen leider genau das gleiche wie die 4.6er..  Kein echter Vorteil.

Die Farbe auf den Pics gefällt mir echt......brauch nen Carbon Comp zum schlachten


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> Danke mal allen für das
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn du das Kabel der Dropper außen lässt, würde ich Tesafilm statt Kabelbindern nehmen. Das sieht man fast nicht und hält wirklich gut.


----------



## criscross (7. Februar 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> neues Pferdchen im Stall, zwar noch etwas übergewichtig, 14.5kg für einen CarbonRahmen , aber Gewichts Tuningideen sind vorhanden und werden bald umgesetzt...


wenn da jetzt noch nen Carbon LRS mit tubeless montierten Reifen drauf wäre......


----------



## blaubaer (7. Februar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Bekommst du die 4.6er nachgeliefert? Die 4.0er wiegen leider genau das gleiche wie die 4.6er..  Kein echter Vorteil.
> Die Farbe auf den Pics gefällt mir echt......brauch nen Carbon Comp zum schlachten



die Reifen genügen mir vorerst recht gut von der breite her, hab noch ein 6Fattie als 2.Bike. 

die Farbe ist echt schwer zu Fotografieren... mit keinen der nächsten 2 Bilder kann es richtig dargestellt werden









hier bei dem GummiPuffer haben sie auch geschlampt, die original schrauben passen nicht mal durch die Öffnungen des Puffers, ausserdem hätten sie ihn kleiner machen können, der Lenkeinschlag ist damit echt begrenzt.  



BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn du das Kabel der Dropper außen lässt, würde ich Tesafilm statt Kabelbindern nehmen. Das sieht man fast nicht und hält wirklich gut.



eben, es kommt vermutlich zu 99% noch eine CommandPost IR, dann ist das Kabel auch weg.



criscross schrieb:


> wenn da jetzt noch nen Carbon LRS mit tubeless montierten Reifen drauf wäre......



kommt noch, Nextie Felgen sind schon bestellt, Naben und Speichen liegen schon bereit 
bei den Orig. Fegen wüsst ich nicht wie ich die auf Tubless bringen könnte, ist dieses Speci "Stout"Felgenband Luftdicht ? ist ja nur mit Klett zusammengeklebt.


----------



## wj500 (7. Februar 2016)

Das orange ist echt gyle.
Mein Sohn hat das 2016er Blech-Comp in orange, das ist schon schön.
Aber das vom Carbon Comp ist noch ne ganze Ecke schicker.
Glückwunsch zum Kauf.

Mein Dealer hatte übrigens das S works mit 4,6er geliefert bekommen
und faselt was von Umbau auf unter 10kg. Ohne Federgabel natuerlich.
Ich meine das Carbon Comp im Laden wäre auch mit 4,6ern geliefert worden.
In den Spezifikationen auf der Homepage steht 4.0.
Die gabs bei Produktion scheinbar noch nicht.
Bei dem jetzigen Siff auf manchen Wegen würde ich die dünneren Schlappen gar nicht haben wollen.

Gruss
  Juergen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (7. Februar 2016)

Die original roten Nexties würden auf dem S-Works genial vom Farbton passen ) durch die Sonne schimmern sie etwas heller als in Natura


----------



## duke209 (7. Februar 2016)

Ihr alle mit euren Nexties..... Bin wohl der einzigste der mit dieser Optik nix anfangen kann (Funktion abgesehen).


----------



## criscross (7. Februar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Ihr alle mit euren Nexties..... Bin wohl der einzigste der mit dieser Optik nix anfangen kann (Funktion abgesehen).


es gibt ja auch noch andere schöne Plaste Felgen....


----------



## Alex0303 (7. Februar 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> bei den Orig. Fegen wüsst ich nicht wie ich die auf Tubless bringen könnte, ist dieses Speci "Stout"Felgenband Luftdicht ? ist ja nur mit Klett zusammengeklebt.



Hab meine mit Frischhaltefolie dicht bekommen....
Wird nicht geschont.. 
und hält die Luft seit mittlerweile drei Wochen ... aber wir sind hier nicht im Milchfred


----------



## Alex 68 (11. Februar 2016)

Dicker Junge mit Magersucht ;-P
10,0 kg


----------



## tzotzo (12. Februar 2016)

@Alex 68 tolles Bike und top Gewicht mit SRM.
Aber eine Teileliste wäre noch besser zum Träumen ;o)

Gruss
Claude


----------



## sluette (13. Februar 2016)

Alex 68 schrieb:


> Dicker Junge mit Magersucht ;-P
> 10,0 kg


Sehr, sehr cool! Nur die "dünnen" 4.0er Reifen wollen mir nicht so recht gefallen.


----------



## hw_doc (14. Februar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr cool! Nur die "dünnen" 4.0er Reifen wollen mir nicht so recht gefallen.



Kann es sein, dass die extrem flach bauen?
Also so, wie die 4,6er auch deutlich flacher bauen, als die Mitbewerber?


----------



## dogdaysunrise (15. Februar 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass die extrem flach bauen?
> Also so, wie die 4,6er auch deutlich flacher bauen, als die Mitbewerber?


Richtig, habe ich gerade letzthin in irgendeinem Artikel gelesen, von wegen welche Reifen wie hoch bauen und in welche Rahmen welche Reifen passen. 
Der Speci Reifen in 4.6 ist der am niedrigsten bauende Reifen von allen in dieser Breite. 
Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe oder auf welchen Gerät um es in der "history" zu finden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (15. Februar 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Richtig, habe ich gerade letzthin in irgendeinem Artikel gelesen, von wegen welche Reifen wie hoch bauen und in welche Rahmen welche Reifen passen.
> Der Speci Reifen in 4.6 ist der am niedrigsten bauende Reifen von allen in dieser Breite.
> Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe oder auf welchen Gerät um es in der "history" zu finden.



http://www.fat-bike.de/fatbike-reifen-test/


----------



## hw_doc (15. Februar 2016)

dogdaysunrise schrieb:


> Richtig, habe ich gerade letzthin in irgendeinem Artikel gelesen, von wegen welche Reifen wie hoch bauen und in welche Rahmen welche Reifen passen.
> Der Speci Reifen in 4.6 ist der am niedrigsten bauende Reifen von allen in dieser Breite.
> Leider weiß ich nicht mehr wo ich das gelesen habe oder auf welchen Gerät um es in der "history" zu finden.





Fatster schrieb:


> http://www.fat-bike.de/fatbike-reifen-test/



Oder vielleicht hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ein-fetter-asiate-aus-italien.788188/

Aber zu den 4.0ern hab ich noch nichts gefunden...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (16. Februar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Bekommst du die 4.6er nachgeliefert? Die 4.0er wiegen leider genau das gleiche wie die 4.6er.. Kein echter Vorteil.



Meine 4,0er Fast Trak (kein OEM) wiegen 1130g + 1140g, wenn ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe.


----------



## duke209 (16. Februar 2016)

Das wird so sein. Beim User sind aber Ground Controll in 4.0 drauf (die sind neu) und wiegen fast identisch wie der 4.6er.


----------



## sluette (16. Februar 2016)

Also ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ich meine die 4.6er an meinem Fatboy lagen bei 14xx g


----------



## a3styler (17. Februar 2016)

Hi...  

Mal paar Bilder von meinem Fatboy. 
Neu ist die Shimano Zee...  die beißt jetzt ordentlich zu..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (17. Februar 2016)

Cool.....nur viel zu sauber, is zum fahren da


----------



## a3styler (17. Februar 2016)

da hast du recht...   

das wird jetzt bei dem Wetter richtig eingesaut...


----------



## skaster (17. Februar 2016)

Darf man fragen, warum man sich einen Garmin ans Unterrohr packt?


----------



## duke209 (17. Februar 2016)

Leite ich mal die Bilder an meinen Nachbarn weiter, er hat auch das farbige und seine klingelnden Bremsen nerven unterwegs nicht nur ihn 
Ich werde dabei ihm nur sagen "so sollte es bitte schöne aussehn"


----------



## a3styler (17. Februar 2016)

...  vielleicht hört er ja auf dich...  

wegen dem Garmin...  : 
ich hatte ihn mit dem orig. Halter am Lenker montiert. Da ist er mir aber beim bergabfahrn immer verrutscht...  
Jetzt probier ichs mal am Unterrohr... da hälts bombenfest und ich schau ja nicht immer drauf, nur wenn ich nimmer weiter weiß oder wenn ich mal die KM abchecke.


----------



## wj500 (18. Februar 2016)

1. diese Garmin Halter sind a, hässlich vor allem wenn das Garminteil mal nicht drinsteckt.

und b, offenbar passiert es immer
wieder das mal jemand sein Garmin nicht bis zur Verriegelung einschiebt.
Dann schlägt irgendwann beim fahren die Schwerkraft zu.
Bin mal gespannt wann das das erste Mal bei mir der Fall ist...

2. kann man die Kabelbinder schon so fest machen, dass es nicht dauernd 
verrutscht. 

Gruss
  Juergen


----------



## a3styler (18. Februar 2016)

1. find ich die Halter nicht schlimm...  da gibts weitaus schlimmeres..  

b. deswegen hab ichs mit einem Band gesichert... dass bei der unteren Schraube verschraubt wird.. 

Und 2. ich hab alles versucht, beim Lenker hab ichs nicht geschafft den Halter so fest zu machen dass er zb. bei kleineren Drops nicht verrutscht....  

  

Ich versuchs jetzt einfach mal so...  und sonst kommts in den Rucksack. 
Das Edge 800 (glaub das heisst so) hat nen coolen Halter das mit der Ahead Schraube befestigt wird... den Halter würd ich sofort kaufen,..  wenns den für meins geben würd...


----------



## sluette (18. Februar 2016)

Oh, dachte Garmin hätte bei allen devices die gleichen Halter. Aber die vom Etrex sind ja echt Kacke. Ich habe ein Edge 520 und nutze den Vorbau Halter von K-Edge.


----------



## blaubaer (19. Februar 2016)

vom gestrigen ausritt













neu mit einem Lenker mit etwas Rise, endlich auch Tubless, wenn auch nur System Ghetto (mit 24" schläuchen und Tesa) immerhin 700g leichter, und einer Rahmentasche von Burgfyr, als guter Rucksackersatz.


----------



## duke209 (19. Februar 2016)

Schön Schnee  Ich werd mein neuen Bock hoffentlich am WE auch im Schnee testen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a3styler (19. Februar 2016)

sehr coole Bilder...  

wo warst du da...? 
bei uns im Zillertal is erst ab 1000m bissl Schnee...


----------



## blaubaer (19. Februar 2016)

Danke,  Schweizer Jura   angefangen hat es hier schon bei 600m 
einfach ging es nicht, da fast keine Spuren, war auch mein erster grössere (47km 1200hm) Ausritt mit den breiten Finken, immerhin fällt mann weich


----------



## sluette (20. Februar 2016)

Meine Gabel ist weg...


----------



## duke209 (20. Februar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> -edit-



Hast also nachgelegt!  Travel?


----------



## sluette (21. Februar 2016)

Ja, Bluto RL mit 100mm Federweg. 
Muss noch das VR umbauen, die Fatsno ist auf dem Weg zu meinem Dealer. 
Bilder kommen


----------



## sluette (21. Februar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> - edit -
> 
> Und falls jemand eine Carbon Gabel verkaufen möchte, nutzt er bitte den extra dafür ins Leben gerufenen Verkaufthread.
> 
> ...



Fabian? Wer ist Fabian....
Ich könnt gerne meine Kommentare kommentieren aber bitte nicht unter meinem Account.


----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Fabian? Wer ist Fabian....
> Ich könnt gerne meine Kommentare kommentieren aber bitte nicht unter meinem Account.


Wie wärs wenn du versuchst den Inhalt aufzunehmen, anstatt hier ne Szene zu machen? Du hast gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen und der Mod war so freundlich dir nen Hinweis zu geben, anstatt deinen Beitrag einfach zu löschen.


----------



## skaster (21. Februar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Fabian? Wer ist Fabian....
> Ich könnt gerne meine Kommentare kommentieren aber bitte nicht unter meinem Account.


Support your local Mod


----------



## sluette (21. Februar 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wie wärs wenn du versuchst den Inhalt aufzunehmen, anstatt hier ne Szene zu machen? Du hast gegen die Forenregeln verstoßen und der Mod war so freundlich dir nen Hinweis zu geben, anstatt deinen Beitrag einfach zu löschen.



Was für ne Szene? Ich mag's nicht wen wer auch immer unter meinem Namen hier was schreibt. Dann lieber löschen. Ich glaube das ist ok, oder?
Thema ist durch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (21. Februar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich mag's nicht wen wer auch immer unter meinem Namen hier was schreibt.


Er hat doch seinen eigenen benutzt. Wenn dich das stört, musst du dich entweder beim admin beschweren oder an die Regeln halten


----------



## Fabeymer (21. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte eben kurz überlegt, ob ich durchwischen soll. Aber letztlich habe mich dann doch dafür entschieden, die entsprechenden Beiträge stehen zu lassen, weil ich es super finde, wie ihr mich und meine Arbeit hier unterstützt.

Herzlichen Dank dafür und einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2016)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Aber letztlich habe mich dann doch dafür entschieden, die entsprechenden Beiträge stehen zu lassen, weil ich es super finde, wie ihr mich und meine Arbeit hier unterstützt.


Ich glaub so schaut ein funktionierender Kooperativer Führungsstil aus


----------



## Sandro31 (21. Februar 2016)

wj500 schrieb:


> 1. diese Garmin Halter sind a, hässlich vor allem wenn das Garminteil mal nicht drinsteckt.
> 
> und b, offenbar passiert es immer
> wieder das mal jemand sein Garmin nicht bis zur Verriegelung einschiebt.
> ...


Dann nimm doch so einen


----------



## Bumble (21. Februar 2016)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 465544


Das schaut alles so jungfräulich neu, unverkratzt und unbenutzt aus bei dir, fährst du nicht mit dem Dude ?


----------



## criscross (21. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das schaut alles so jungfräulich neu, unverkratzt und unbenutzt aus bei dir, fährst du nicht mit dem Dude ?


so sah deiner vorm abschleifen bestimmt auch mal aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (21. Februar 2016)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch so einen



Hatten wir doch schon diskutiert... Er hat ein Etrix und kein Edge. Da braucht mal leider so'ne Halterung:


----------



## sluette (21. Februar 2016)

Mal ne Frage zwecks Abstimmung der Bluto. 
Geht ihr da nach dem Leitfaden auf fat-bike.de, also ca. 35% mehr Druck als die Empfehlung. 
Oder gibt's noch andere Tips zur Grundabstimmung?


----------



## wj500 (21. Februar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Hatten wir doch schon diskutiert... Er hat ein Etrix und kein Edge. Da braucht mal leider so'ne Halterung:


Zwar kein Etrix aber ein Oregon mit irdentischem Anschluss.
Gleiches Problem. Fuer die Edge gibt es ne Riesenauswahl an Möglichkeiten.
Bei dem hier verlinkten Adapter leider nicht.


----------



## criscross (21. Februar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zwecks Abstimmung der Bluto.
> Geht ihr da nach dem Leitfaden auf fat-bike.de, also ca. 35% mehr Druck als die Empfehlung.
> Oder gibt's noch andere Tips zur Grundabstimmung?


wenn + 35% Luftdruck fährst, dann kannst du ja gleich ne Stargabel fahren......
ich fahre knapp20 % Sag bei meiner Gabel ( 90mm Federweg ) damit habe ich nach nem kleinem Drop noch ca 5mm Restfederweg....


----------



## Keeper1407 (21. Februar 2016)

Das garmin navi heißt etrex. Den von Sandro gezeigten Adapter habe auf drei bikes am Vorbau montiert. Null Probleme.


----------



## san_andreas (21. Februar 2016)

Hat einer von euch das Gewicht vom Fatboy Comp Carbon in L ?


----------



## zoomer (21. Februar 2016)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 465544
> Dann nimm doch so einen



Das Problem sind ja nicht die Halter - die sind unverwüstlich.
(Und bewegen sich bei meinem kleinen 500er Edge mit den O-Ringen überhaupt nicht)

Das Problem ist dass an den Edge-Gehäusen die Nasen für den Halter abbrechen können.
Besonders wenn's mal kalt ist.
Die sind aber auch als Sollbruchstelle gegossen.


----------



## sluette (21. Februar 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> wenn + 35% Luftdruck fährst, dann kannst du ja gleich ne Stargabel fahren......
> ich fahre knapp20 % Sag bei meiner Gabel ( 90mm Federweg ) damit habe ich nach nem kleinem Drop noch ca 5mm Restfederweg....



Der Sinn dabei ist das die Gabel erst arbeiten soll wenn der Reifen quasi am Ende ist. 
Ich werde mich wohl ran tasten... Mal sehen


----------



## Trail Surfer (21. Februar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Der Sinn dabei ist das die Gabel erst arbeiten soll wenn der Reifen quasi am Ende ist.


Das wird so leider nicht funktionieren (wenn der Federweg zu sagen wir > 80% genutzt werden soll, was aber auch wenig Sinn macht, denn max. 80% wären zu wenig).
Probier es aus, am Ende wirst du es einsehen und einen sinnvollen Luftdruck finden. Bei mir sind es mit mittlerweile nur noch ca. 80 Kilo ca. 85 PSI.
Kann mich Stefan "criscross" nur anschließen.


----------



## Sandro31 (21. Februar 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das schaut alles so jungfräulich neu, unverkratzt und unbenutzt aus bei dir, fährst du nicht mit dem Dude ?


Ist ein altes Bild


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (22. Februar 2016)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Das wird so leider nicht funktionieren (wenn der Federweg zu sagen wir > 80% genutzt werden soll, was aber auch wenig Sinn macht, denn max. 80% wären zu wenig).
> Probier es aus, am Ende wirst du es einsehen und einen sinnvollen Luftdruck finden. Bei mir sind es mit mittlerweile nur noch ca. 80 Kilo ca. 85 PSI.
> Kann mich Stefan "criscross" nur anschließen.



Mag sein, ich habe bisher Null Erfahrung mit Federgabeln an Fatbikes. 
Ich hoffe meine Nabe kommt diese Woche damit ich am WE testen kann.


----------



## duke209 (22. Februar 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Hat einer von euch das Gewicht vom Fatboy Comp Carbon in L ?



14.5kg mit Bluto & Dropper & Schläuche, siehe Kiste von blaubear (Seite 84).
Original um die 13kg.


----------



## san_andreas (22. Februar 2016)

Besten Dank !

Wie bist du zufrieden ?


----------



## duke209 (22. Februar 2016)

Das musst du aus den Aussagen vom *User blaubaer *entnehmen oder ihn gezielt fragen.  
Blätter mal zurück; die Bilder mit dem roten (rocket red) Bike.


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2016)

Update!!!!


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Februar 2016)

und wo ist dein Dickerchen Gewichtsmäßig gelandet


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2016)

Ich weiß es nicht. Ich hab's vorher aber auch nicht gemessen. Es kommt mir aber immer noch verhältnismäßig leicht vor. 
Beim VR war auch noch Potential, alleine durch Nabe und neue Speichen hat es knapp 150g verloren.


----------



## skaster (26. Februar 2016)

Mir persönlich hat es mit der Starrgabel besser gefallen, ist natürlich kein Argument, da es ja ein form follows function Umbau war. Die Decals finde ich aber etwas zu bunt, auf das rot hätte ich zu Gunsten einer weniger aufgeregten Farbe verzichtet, ansonsten finde ich die Rahmenfarbe immer noch gut.
Vielleicht fährt man sich ja auch mal zufällig über den Weg.


----------



## criscross (26. Februar 2016)

ganz nett....aber die Griffe passen ja farblich mal überhaupt nicht zum Rest....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (26. Februar 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht. Ich hab's vorher aber auch nicht gemessen. Es kommt mir aber immer noch verhältnismäßig leicht vor.
> Beim VR war auch noch Potential, alleine durch Nabe und neue Speichen hat es knapp 150g verloren.



 ... komm schon! 
Du redest von "Potential", weißt, dass Nabe und Speichen 150 Gramm gebracht haben, weißt aber nicht, was dein Bike wiegt? ... Ja nee, is klaa!


----------



## sluette (26. Februar 2016)

Optisch hat mir die Kiste mit der Carbongabel auch besser gefallen. Vor allem merkt man schon beim hin- und her-rollen den Steifigkeitsunterschied beim Bremsen. Bin mal gespannt wie sich das beim Fahren bemerkbar macht.

Mit den Decals und der Farbe der Griffe bin ich ganz happy.

Ich habe mal irgendwann die kleine Waage von Parktool geschenkt bekommen, die geht bis 3kg. Leider wiegt das Bike deutlich mehr J sodas ich es hierdrauf nicht wiegen kann. Ne andere Waage habe ich leider nicht.


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Februar 2016)

Hier das (dein) Original vorher,


 
nachher


----------



## Kyuss1975 (26. Februar 2016)

Phase gelb - erster Schritt.
Habe 3M Reflektorfolienband gebgrün mit 52 mm Breite gekauft und auf die Felgenbänder geklebt.
Obwohl das Reflektorklebeband (für LKW Aufbauen) sehr stark ist, ist der Gewichtszuwachs mit 40 Gramm pro Laufrad vernachlässigbar.
Auf jeden Fall flasht es ordentlich!


----------



## F7 Uli (27. Februar 2016)

Bei meinen Felgen leuchtet es auch )


----------



## Kyuss1975 (27. Februar 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467278 Bei meinen Felgen leuchtet es auch )


Haha, geil! 
Hast auch das 3M drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (27. Februar 2016)

Ja 3M inSchwarz )


----------



## blaubaer (27. Februar 2016)

SnowRide 







​


----------



## Kyuss1975 (28. Februar 2016)

Sodale... Den Specialized Schriftzug für den Fatboy muss ich selbst nachvektorisieren weil Specialized offenbar den Schriftzug in Winkel und Breite an die jeweiligen verschiedenen Unterrohre anpasst bzw. verändert.
War ein Irrglaube meinerseits, dass dieser Schriftzug immer gleich ist. 
Also dann, roboti roboti 
Der Fatboy Schriftzug steht schon.
Morgen werde ich ihn plotten.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (28. Februar 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 467359 Ja 3M inSchwarz )



Das Klebeband kann doch nicht schwarz sein, oder? 
Was hast du da für Felgen?


----------



## F7 Uli (28. Februar 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Das Klebeband kann doch nicht schwarz sein, oder?
> Was hast du da für Felgen?


Surly Clown Shoe .Diese habe ich Rot pulvern lassen. Die 3 M Folie ist Schwarz .Unter Scheinwerfer Anstrahlung reflektiert sie dann Weiß.)


----------



## Kyuss1975 (28. Februar 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Surly Clown Shoe .Diese habe ich Rot pulvern lassen. Die 3 M Folie ist Schwarz .Unter Scheinwerfer Anstrahlung reflektiert sie dann Weiß.)


Krass!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (28. Februar 2016)

Ich kann euch sagen, es ist eine scheiß Arbeit, den großen Schriftzug vom Rahmen abzunehmen und ihn so genau wie möglich zu vektorisieren. 
Aber es wird.


----------



## duke209 (28. Februar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> und wo ist dein Dickerchen Gewichtsmäßig gelandet



Meins wiegt bei identischem Aufbau 14.5... Tubeless


----------



## Kyuss1975 (28. Februar 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Meins wiegt bei identischem Aufbau 14.5... Tubeless



Da bin ich mit 2fach grad mal 1 Kilo über deinem.
Mit den zukünftigen Teilen wird da noch ein bissl Gewichtsreduktion drin sein. 
Aber tubeless will ich mir irgendwie nicht antun, das mutet mir zu kompliziert an.


----------



## duke209 (29. Februar 2016)

Gerade mal  .....aber ohne Bluto. Verbaust du die noch, bist du nochmal 800g drüber 
Spätestens dann macht sich 600g an den Rädern durch tubeless bemerkbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (29. Februar 2016)

An den Rotierenden Massen macht sich eine Gewichts Reduzierung Direkt bemerkbar, es lohnt sich hier immer.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (29. Februar 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> An den Rotierenden Massen macht sich eine Gewichts Reduzierung Direkt bemerkbar, es lohnt sich hier immer.



Was braucht man dafür alles?
Reicht zum Abkleben ein Gewebeklebeband?
Hat die Dichtmilch nicht auch ein ordentliches Gewicht weil man fürs Fatty mehr braucht?


----------



## BigJohn (29. Februar 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Was braucht man dafür alles?
> Reicht zum Abkleben ein Gewebeklebeband?
> Hat die Dichtmilch nicht auch ein ordentliches Gewicht weil man fürs Fatty mehr braucht?


Darüber gibt es im Tubeless-Faden seitenweise Abhandlungen.


----------



## blaubaer (29. Februar 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Was braucht man dafür alles?



ich hab es mit dem Ghetto-System geschafft, hab 2 24x2.5" schläuche ((etwa 170g) so ist das Ventil zu 100% dicht), aufgespannt, aufgeschnitten aufgeklappt und an den Rändern mit Tesaband abgeschlossen. Reifen drauf, Milch 100ml rein, aufgepumpt, ShackItBaby und Dicht waren die Räder... und 700g leichter   

falls gewünscht kann ich am Nachmittag noch Bilder nachreichen ?!

dieses im tubless Faden suche ist ja gut und recht, nur sucht man sich da echt nen Wolf


----------



## Kyuss1975 (29. Februar 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ich hab es mit dem Ghetto-System geschafft, hab 2 24x2.5" schläuche ((etwa 170g) so ist das Ventil zu 100% dicht), aufgespannt, aufgeschnitten aufgeklappt und an den Rändern mit Tesaband abgeschlossen. Reifen drauf, Milch 100ml rein, aufgepumpt, ShackItBaby und Dicht waren die Räder... und 700g leichter
> 
> falls gewünscht kann ich am Nachmittag noch Bilder nachreichen ?!
> 
> dieses im tubless Faden suche ist ja gut und recht, nur sucht man sich da echt nen Wolf



Danke für die Erklärung!
Ja, Bilder wären super.
Schickst halt einfach per PN, damit sich hier niemand aufregt.


----------



## BigJohn (29. Februar 2016)

Man könnte es zumindest dort bereden...


----------



## duke209 (29. Februar 2016)

Fatboy SL + GC 4.6 & Gorilla Tape = 12 Monate dicht


----------



## duke209 (1. März 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Update!!!!


Sagmal wo hast du das Felgenband her? Ist doch das neue graue originale oder??


----------



## sluette (1. März 2016)

Habe ich bei eBay g'schossen. 
Ich würde eigentlich lieber die weissen haben. Davon habe ich aber nur eins und irgendwie scheint es die nicht einzeln zu geben, bzw. gar nicht als Ersatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (2. März 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Habe ich bei eBay g'schossen.
> Ich würde eigentlich lieber die weissen haben. Davon habe ich aber nur eins und irgendwie scheint es die nicht einzeln zu geben, bzw. gar nicht als Ersatz.



Ich werde tubeless probieren, dann hätt ich meine weißen über.


----------



## sluette (2. März 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Ich werde tubeless probieren, dann hätt ich meine weißen über.



Ich fahre auch tubeless. Habs mal ohne die Bänder probiert, scheint auch machbar zu sein aber a) fallen die Dinger nicht so sehr ins Gewicht und b) sehen die ganz gut aus finde ich.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (2. März 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch tubeless. Habs mal ohne die Bänder probiert, scheint auch machbar zu sein aber a) fallen die Dinger nicht so sehr ins Gewicht und b) sehen die ganz gut aus finde ich.



Ich hab mir aber das 3M Reflektorklebeband hinein geklebt, von daher ist es egal, welche Farbe mein Felgenband darunter hat. 
Also hab ich dann die weißen über, wenn du magst.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (4. März 2016)

*HINWEIS IN EIGENER SACHE!
*
Ich habe hier im Forum mal geschrieben, dass ich mir die Schriftzüge fürs Bike selber plotte.
Dazu habe ich in der Firma, in der ich arbeite die Möglichkeit.
Ich habe also letztens in meiner Freizeit die Schriftzüge vektorisiert.
Ein User hier im Forum hat bei mir wegen den Plottings angefragt und ich hab sie ihm sehr gerne gemacht.

Nachdem ich selbst für die Klebefolie in meiner Firma zahlen muss, muss ich das natürlich weiterverrechnen.
Ich verrechne aber nur das Material und den Zeitaufwand für den Plotter.
Meine Arbeit ist somit nicht mit eingerechnet, was meine Entscheidung ist und ich fair finde.

Nachdem ich von einem anderen User hier im Forum gefragt wurde, ob ich die Daten hergeben würde, damit er sie selber plotten lassen kann, war ich zunächst bereit dazu.
Für die paar Stunden Arbeit am Sonntag und weil das Ausmessen der Schriftzüge und das so genau wie mögliche Erstellen etwas aufwändiger war, wollte ich den Herrn zumindest testen, ob eine kleine Aufwandsentschädigung von 15 Euro in Ordnung ginge.
Der User aber meinte, dass er für freies Teilen wäre.
Ich habe ihm den Tipp gegeben, bei Specialized anzufragen, ob die ihm einen Aufkleberbogen vermitteln können.

*Im Großen und Ganzen habe ich die Schriftzüge für mich selbst gemacht, ich will mich nicht daran bereichern.
Ich habe beschlossen, die Daten zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht herzugeben.*

Nicht, weil ich das nicht möchte, oder niemandem etwas gönnen würde, sondern weil es ums Prinzip geht.
Es ist vollkommen okay um Dinge zu feilschen um einen besseren Preis auszuhandeln.

Aber mir geht die "Geiz ist geil, alles muss gratis sein" - Mentalität einfach schon dermaßen auf den Sack, dass ich mich verweigere.
Denn von Haus aus anzunehmen, man könne eh was man will gratis haben, weil es in dem Fall eh eine virtuelle Sache ist, finde ich nicht in Ordnung.
In dem Fall macht die geistige Einstellung die Musik.
Wer es "gratis" haben will, soll es sich selber machen.

*Ich habe kein Problem, damit der Arsch zu sein.*


----------



## nordstadt (4. März 2016)

Sehr schön und alles richtig gemacht. Sollen sich die Leute doch mal selber am Vektorisieren versuchen.


----------



## duke209 (4. März 2016)

Gewicht Frame M = 1.849g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (4. März 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Gewicht Frame M = 1.849g
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 469319



It das ein guter Wert? Dabei kommen mir die Windstärken recht dünn vor. 
Welche Farbe bekommt er denn?


----------



## Dutshlander (4. März 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Gewicht Frame M = 1.849g
> 
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 469319


want to sell


----------



## duke209 (5. März 2016)

Hi Männer,

Welches Innenlager wird beim normalen Fatboy (Non-Expert) mit originaler Kurbel (Samox) benötigt/ ist empfehlenswert?
Ich hab für Wechsel beim Kumpel auch auf das RF 30PF verwiesen, geht aber mit der Kurbel leider nicht.

Danke.....(werd derweilen den Thread durchforsten in der Hoffung...)


----------



## projekt (5. März 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Hi Männer,
> 
> Welches Innenlager wird beim normalen Fatboy (Non-Expert) mit originaler Kurbel (Samox) benötigt/ ist empfehlenswert?



Hallo,

einfach nur die Lager wechseln,  6(1)806 2RS 30x42x7, z.B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/371059282518?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true

Gruß projekt


----------



## duke209 (6. März 2016)

projekt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> einfach nur die Lager wechseln,  6(1)806 2RS 30x42x7, z.B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/371059282518?lpid=106&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true
> 
> Gruß projekt


Also wenn ich die Lagerschalen ausgeschlagen hab, sind die Lager von den Lagerschalen mit normalen Boardmitteln zu entnehmen???


----------



## sluette (6. März 2016)

What a lovely day !


----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2016)

am Dienstag endlich meine Felgen bekommen, Mittwoch Nacht eingespeicht, Donnerstag noch die Schaltung umgebaut auf 11-fach und heute mit neuem Kampfgewicht von 12.95kg im Schneematsch rumgewühlt .   

Fährt sich deutlich leichter, sind immerhin 1.5kg weniger. Für einige wären sicher die Felgen zu schmal (BlackEagle65), oder die Farbe passt euch nicht, aber mir egal . Für mich fährt es sich deutlich besser, vor allem ist das Selfsteering bei 0.55bar vorne weg, was ich mit Orig. Radsatz immer hatte. Schaltung in Orig war ja eine Zumutung, die 10-fach Kassette und das komplett Gewicht (15.4kg) machten jeden Uphill zum reinen Kraftakt. Jetzt mit der 10-42 Kassette fällt das HochRadeln deutlich besser, vor allem in unwegsamen Gelände, Herrscht wahre Freude


----------



## criscross (12. März 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> am Dienstag endlich meine Felgen bekommen, Mittwoch Nacht eingespeicht, Donnerstag noch die Schaltung umgebaut auf 11-fach und heute mit neuem Kampfgewicht von 12.95kg im Schneematsch rumgewühlt .
> 
> Fährt sich deutlich leichter, sind immerhin 1.5kg weniger. Für einige wären sicher die Felgen zu schmal (BlackEagle65), oder die Farbe passt euch nicht, aber mir egal . Für mich fährt es sich deutlich besser, vor allem ist das Selfsteering bei 0.55bar vorne weg, was ich mit Orig. Radsatz immer hatte. Schaltung in Orig war ja eine Zumutung, die 10-fach Kassette und das komplett Gewicht (15.4kg) machten jeden Uphill zum reinen Kraftakt. Jetzt mit der 10-42 Kassette fällt das HochRadeln deutlich besser, vor allem in unwegsamen Gelände, Herrscht wahre Freude


ist das Gewicht mit dem dicken Rahmensack gewogen ?


----------



## blaubaer (12. März 2016)

schön wärs, nein ohne Rucksack ersatz 


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## duke209 (13. März 2016)

Wieviel Gramm bringt der reine Felgentausch Fatboy SL vs. Nextie? Naben hast übernommen oder?
Sind 65mm nicht bissl schmal für den 4.6er GC...bezüglich Seitenneigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2016)

@duke209  nein ist komplett neuer Radsatz, mit Hope Fatsno, DT Revolution, und den Nextie's. Radsatz neu vom Gewicht her vo: 955g hi: 1060g (inkl. DT Klebeband und Ventil)
Reifen sind nur die 4.0er, da würd auch noch was an einsparung gehen, mit 1460g sind es nicht die leichtesten. Da bin ich sogar noch im grübeln ob runter auf 3.8" gehe.

Ich wollte eigentlich zuerst ein Speci Fuse, da wär ich aber Fix gewesen was die Reifen angeht, mit dem Fatboy kann ich immerhin im Winter breite Finken aufziehen. und im Sommer etwas schmaleres, mit dennoch genügend eigendämpfung, für die ganz langen Touren.


----------



## criscross (13. März 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> @duke209  nein ist komplett neuer Radsatz, mit Hope Fatsno, DT Revolution, und den Nextie's. Radsatz neu vom Gewicht her vo: 955g hi: 1060g (inkl. DT Klebeband und Ventil)
> Reifen sind nur die 4.0er, da würd auch noch was an einsparung gehen, mit 1460g sind es nicht die leichtesten. Da bin ich sogar noch im grübeln ob runter auf 3.8" gehe.
> 
> Ich wollte eigentlich zuerst ein Speci Fuse, da wär ich aber Fix gewesen was die Reifen angeht, mit dem Fatboy kann ich immerhin im Winter breite Finken aufziehen. und im Sommer etwas schmaleres, mit dennoch genügend eigendämpfung, für die ganz langen Touren.


mit Tubeless und zB Vanhelga Reifen würden sich dann noch mal ca. 1kg drehende Masse einsparen lassen


----------



## blaubaer (13. März 2016)

@criscross Tubless hab, fahr ich schon


----------



## criscross (13. März 2016)

dann hau die Speiseeis Reifen noch runter, die sind doch für 4.00er Reifen viel zu schwer....
meine Helga's wiegen nur ca. 1240gr und sind für mich als Winterreifen auch von der Breite ausreichend...


----------



## skaster (13. März 2016)

Die Helga ist im Moment aber wohl schwer zu bekommen.


----------



## duke209 (16. März 2016)

There's only one way to soothe my soul...


----------



## OnTheFly (16. März 2016)

Hallo, 
Kann jemand bitte 1-2 Nahaufnahmen des Umwerfers beim Fatboy hier posten. Irgendwie finde ich nicht den passenden Umwerfer. 

Danke und Gruß,
OTF


----------



## Dutshlander (16. März 2016)

@duke209 
depechemode


----------



## duke209 (16. März 2016)

Rohbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (16. März 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> Rohbau
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 473385


frisch gepulvert ? oder was neues ?


----------



## duke209 (17. März 2016)

Frisch gepulverd by Maxx Bikes. Perfekte Qualität, Preis & Beratung. ￼

Jetzt fertig für Aufbau:


 


 

Farbe wechselt je Licht, lässt sich bekanntlich nicht 100 % in knipsen


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. März 2016)

sieht super aus


----------



## Andre71 (17. März 2016)

Schönes farbe


----------



## sluette (17. März 2016)

gefällt mir auch sehr gut, aber ich hätte vorher noch ein Loch für die interne Zugführung der Sattelstütze rein gebohrt.


----------



## Keeper1407 (17. März 2016)

> Frisch gepulverd by Maxx Bikes. Perfekte Qualität, Preis & Beratung. ￼



Gefällt mir ausgesprochen gut, Chapeau!
Ist das die Farbe vom aktuellen Fatboy Carbon Comp? Wie lange war der Rahmen unterwegs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (17. März 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> There's only one way to soothe my soul...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 473315



Hey,geil!
Hab ich doch richtig gemessen!


----------



## duke209 (17. März 2016)

Die Farbe geht nicht zu knipsen...werd wahnsinnig  kommt immer zu orange rüber aber es geht nicht in die Richtung der Fatboy 2015, is eher blutorangen rot. Ohne Sonne kräftig rot .
Ich war vor nem Jahr mir Schneidi und seinem Argon Fat mit Gates unterwegs...Da war ich schon fasziniert von der Farbrichtung. Jetzt wo ich das Caad fahre sollte das Expert das Carbon Comp rot bekommen. Aber Speci Farben zu pulvern..... Naja dann gabs das Neon Orange von Maxx was annähernd schien.

Stealth kommt nicht dran, war Lady's Bike....vielleicht mal ne Lev wenn sie will.

@Kyuss1975


----------



## duke209 (17. März 2016)

Ohne Sonne so. Musste Weissabgleich runter regeln, daher is der Rest dunkel. Das Rot ohne Sonne passt aber.





Mit Sonne:


----------



## sluette (20. März 2016)

Update Time!

Reverb raus --> Reverb Stealth rein
Shimano XT BR M 785 raus --> SRAM Guide RS rein (Scheiben muss ich noch wechseln)
Bluto RL Dämpfung raus --> FAST Kartusche rein 






Es rockt !


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. März 2016)

e





sluette schrieb:


> Update Time!
> 
> Reverb raus --> Reverb Stealth rein
> Shimano XT BR M 785 raus --> SRAM Guide RS rein (Scheiben muss ich noch wechseln)
> ...





Wo bist Du mit dem Schlauch der Stealth aus dem Rahmen raus ?


----------



## sluette (20. März 2016)




----------



## Allgaeufex (20. März 2016)

Aha , danke


----------



## blaubaer (20. März 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Update Time!
> 
> Bluto RL Dämpfung raus --> FAST Kartusche rein



was ändert sich mit der Kartusche, im Fahrverhalten ? 
wo bekommt man sowas ?? 

also ich find die Bluto ja schon genial, im vergleich zu einer Pike Boost, für 27.5+, welche ich im 6Fattie gefahren bin, die Pike war ein Reinfall, bei Temp. ab 5° bis unter null war das ansprechen der massen unterirdisch, vorallem im Trailmodus, gab es wie eine 2Stufen Federung, 1-3cm gefedert und dann ging sie fast auf block und bewegte sich nur mit extremer belastung, was sie fast unfahrbar machte. Die Bluto hingegen ist zwar straffer im Trailmodus, aber ich hab kein Federweg-"Loch" bzw. oder blockade.


----------



## criscross (20. März 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> was ändert sich mit der Kartusche, im Fahrverhalten ?
> wo bekommt man sowas ??
> 
> also ich find die Bluto ja schon genial, im vergleich zu einer Pike Boost, für 27.5+, welche ich im 6Fattie gefahren bin, die Pike war ein Reinfall, bei Temp. ab 5° bis unter null war das ansprechen der massen unterirdisch, vorallem im Trailmodus, gab es wie eine 2Stufen Federung, 1-3cm gefedert und dann ging sie fast auf block und bewegte sich nur mit extremer belastung, was sie fast unfahrbar machte. Die Bluto hingegen ist zwar straffer im Trailmodus, aber ich hab kein Federweg-"Loch" bzw. oder blockade.



dann hast du aber ne schei.. Pike erwischt, oder die ist einfach defekt....


----------



## sluette (20. März 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> was ändert sich mit der Kartusche, im Fahrverhalten ?
> wo bekommt man sowas ??



Also ich fahre das Fatboy ja erst seit Nov 2015 und bin bis vor 3 Wochen mit der Carbon Starrgabel unterwegs gewesen. 
Eigentlich war ich damit voll happy, aber manchmal habe ich mir doch mehr Komfort an der Front gewünscht. Also habe ich ne Bluto RL hier im Markt gekauft und war ehrlich gesagt masslos enttäuscht als ich damit zum ersten Mal gefahren bin. Mag sein das es am falschen Verhältnis zwischen Luftdruck in Gabel und Reifen lag, aber das war ein breiiges, undefiniertes Fahren was ich so nicht kannte. 
Anfang März wurde dann die FAST Kartusche für die Bluto hier auf Fat-Bike.de vorgestellt. 
Und ich habe gedacht: OK, probierst du aus und wenn's nix bringt rüste ich wieder zurück.
Der Unterschied ist allerdings gewaltig! A) Lässt sich die Druckstufe nun in (ich glaube) 27 Klicks einstellen und bei jedem zweiten hast du einen merkbaren Unterschied. B) Kann ich die Gabel bei 95kg Fahrergewicht mit knapp 100Psi fahren, anstatt mit 155 mit der RL Kartusche. Das kommt natürlich dem Ansprechverhalten positiv entgegen.

Ich kann sie nur wärmstens empfehlen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blaubaer (20. März 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> dann hast du aber ne schei.. Pike erwischt, oder die ist einfach defekt....



nein Kaputt war die nicht, die vertrug einfach die Kälte nicht. aber Rs hat schon im internen etwas verändert, wegen dem +Fahrwerk, aber einfach nicht gut, komplett offen war zwar von all dem nichts spürbar, da funktioniert sie wunderbar, aber damit lässt sich ja kein Trail klettern, ausser man hat überflüssig kraft und Power in den Beinen zu verschenken.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (21. März 2016)

sluette schrieb:


>


Hast du den Rahmen angebohrt?


----------



## sluette (21. März 2016)

Korrekt!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (21. März 2016)

sluette schrieb:


> Korrekt!



Hab ich mir gedacht, weils nicht mittig ist. Kein Platz für die Bohrmaschine.


----------



## sluette (21. März 2016)

Ja, passt aber ganz gut weil die Leitung auf dem Unterrohr auch nicht ganz mittig läuft.


----------



## blaubaer (27. März 2016)

nochmals 400g abgespeckt, wenn auch jetzt mit 3.8er unterwegs. 
Aber die Reifen bieten deutlich mehr Grip als die GC 4.0, rollen erst noch leichter !? und das Abroll Geräusch ist einiges weniger geworden. 

Nippel-Alarm  





Wenn er im Hinterbau auch etwas verloren aussieht, der Reifen.


----------



## Sandro31 (27. März 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> nochmals 400g abgespeckt, wenn auch jetzt mit 3.8er unterwegs.
> Aber die Reifen bieten deutlich mehr Grip als die GC 4.0, rollen erst noch leichter !? und das Abroll Geräusch ist einiges weniger geworden.
> 
> Nippel-Alarm
> ...


Jetzt ist aber kein Fatbike mehr


----------



## sluette (27. März 2016)

Hättest du die auch ein 6Fattie kaufen können!


----------



## blaubaer (27. März 2016)

ja ist klar, man kann es nicht allen recht machen, @sluette  und @Sandro31   

wiso es kein 2. 6fattie wurde hab ich schon weiter oben beschrieben  
in dem fall, werd ich mein weiterer geplanter Schritt nicht mehr posten, der im Laufe des Jahres folgt und werd wohl nur noch stiller Mitleser. 
Dachte eigentlich die FatBiker wären toleranter und nicht so auf den schmalen Grat fixiert, aber der erste Eindruck war wohl doch falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (27. März 2016)

Die, die sich selbst immer besonders tolerant und lässig  finden, sind es halt in den seltensten Fällen.


----------



## sluette (27. März 2016)

Ey Leute, sorry war nur ein Scherz. Immer locker bleiben. Bitte weiter posten! Von mir aus könnt ihr 21mm Rennradreifen auf dem Ding fahren.


----------



## Sandro31 (27. März 2016)

blaubaer schrieb:


> ja ist klar, man kann es nicht allen recht machen, @sluette  und @Sandro31
> 
> wiso es kein 2. 6fattie wurde hab ich schon weiter oben beschrieben
> in dem fall, werd ich mein weiterer geplanter Schritt nicht mehr posten, der im Laufe des Jahres folgt und werd wohl nur noch stiller Mitleser.
> Dachte eigentlich die FatBiker wären toleranter und nicht so auf den schmalen Grat fixiert, aber der erste Eindruck war wohl doch falsch


Das ist doch nur Spaß von mir gewesen , wir sind hier doch alle locker drauf


----------



## F7 Uli (29. März 2016)

Strandtour mit lou und lou


----------



## Allgaeufex (29. März 2016)

Mensch Uli , wo Du Dich auch immer rum treibst 

Tolle Ecke


----------



## criscross (29. März 2016)

und tolles Wetter ist hier auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (30. März 2016)

So seit heute offiziell das "Lady-Fat" - meine Beste zur Feier des Tages übergeben bekommen. Jetzt kann's losgehen.
Wiegt weniger, leuchtet...wie Sie es wollte 

Aber kaum zu knipsen, das echte rot krieg ich nich hin 







Macht in Natura meinem FC1 echt Konkurrenz


----------



## Kyuss1975 (31. März 2016)

duke209 schrieb:


> So seit heute offiziell das "Lady-Fat" - meine Beste zur Feier des Tages übergeben bekommen. Jetzt kann's losgehen.
> Wiegt weniger, leuchtet...wie Sie es wollte
> 
> Aber kaum zu knipsen, das echte rot krieg ich nich hin
> ...




Schaut echt super aus!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (8. April 2016)

Neon is back! 
Hab meinem Fettbuben geile Teile spendiert.
Nächste Woche kommt dann noch ein blau eloxierter Spank Vibrocore Lenker und ebenfalls blau eloxierte KCNC Hörnchen, sowie Crankbrothers Mallet E Pedale in, genau, blau dazu!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (13. April 2016)

Hab mal ein Paar neue Teile Verbaut um die Optik endlich gerade zu rücken. 
Die roten Teile waren ja nimmer auszuhalten. 
Heuer sollten noch die Kurbeln, Innenlager, Naben und die Lauf Carbonara folgen.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (13. April 2016)

Vom Azonic Vorbau war ich anfangs sehr begeistert. Gestern ist mir allerdings dieses passiert:




Klemmkraft 5Nm. Voller Scheiß.  
Der Specialized Stout Vorbau hat 6Nm als Angabe und hält bombenfest.


----------



## san_andreas (13. April 2016)

Wenn die Platte schief montiert ist, bringt auch das richtige Moment nix.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (14. April 2016)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Wenn die Platte schief montiert ist, bringt auch das richtige Moment nix.


Die Platte war aber nicht schief. Ich arbeite bei sowas immer sehr sorgfältig.


----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Die Platte war aber nicht schief. Ich arbeite bei sowas immer sehr sorgfältig.


Wie haste denn die Schrauben angezogen ? Immer schön abwechselnd Über Kreuz ?


----------



## Bumble (17. April 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 478151

Schicke Kieselsteinchen-Strandbar


----------



## zoomer (17. April 2016)

Natürlich ohne irgendwelcherlei Fehler unterstellen zu wollen ...
Die Angegebene Zahl ist immer das maximale Anzugsmoment, kein Richtwert wie 130 auf der Autobahn.
Selbstverständlich sollten Teile trotzdem mindestens das, bzw. deutlich mehr aushalten.

Das über Kreuz anziehen ist richtig wichtig.
Ich verwende inzwischen eigentlich immer Carbonmontagepaste.
Und wenn ich merke dass Lenker, Gabelschaft oder Sattelstütze bei 2 ½ Nm bereits ausreichend geklemmt
werden, dann ziehe ich auch nicht weiter an, nur weil 6 oder 8 Nm dran steht.
Ich glaube auch das keiner meiner Schaltzüge jemals ganze 5 Nm ertragen müssen hätte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (18. April 2016)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wie haste denn die Schrauben angezogen ? Immer schön abwechselnd Über Kreuz ?


Genau. Und dabei die Platte immer am Lenker und nicht wegstehen lassen.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (18. April 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Natürlich ohne irgendwelcherlei Fehler unterstellen zu wollen ...
> Die Angegebene Zahl ist immer das maximale Anzugsmoment, kein Richtwert wie 130 auf der Autobahn.
> Selbstverständlich sollten Teile trotzdem mindestens das, bzw. deutlich mehr aushalten.
> 
> ...



Ist schon klar, anders würde es niemand machen, der nicht bei Verstand wäre. 
Carbonmontagepaste bei Aluteilen? Darf man das?
Wäre halt auch hilfreich gewesen, wenn Azonic ein maximales Drehmoment angeben würde.
Aber nicht einmal beim Beipackzettel ist etwas gestanden.
Egal, der Vorbau wird eh umgetauscht und dann kommt wieder einmal Spank zum Zuge.


----------



## BigJohn (18. April 2016)

Es gibt auch Vorbauten die auf einen Spalt an der Unterseite der Platte ausgelegt sind. Da ist überkreuz Anziehen natürlich Gift. Aber ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass das hier der Fall ist.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (18. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Vorbauten die auf einen Spalt an der Unterseite der Platte ausgelegt sind. Da ist überkreuz Anziehen natürlich Gift. Aber ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass das hier der Fall ist.


Dieser Vorbau hat oben und unten einen Spalt, die Platte ist also im Profil gleichmäßig mittig zum Vorbau.


----------



## zoomer (18. April 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Carbonmontagepaste bei Aluteilen? Darf man das?



Klar darf man das.
Man kann sie auch Friktionspaste oder einfach Montagepaste nennen.

Wegen des Aufwands wird ja bei den meisten Neurädern fast alles trocken montiert.
Das ist optimal solange nichts knarzt. Ich denke aber auch dass sich da leichter mal
was verspannen kann und ungleichmässig belastet wird.
Bei Fett im Vorbau müsste man ja die Klemmkraft erhöhen. Trotzdem habe ich wegen
Knarzangst, bevor der Montagepasten, immer überall einen Hauch Fett mit dem fettigen
Finger verteilt wo Metall auf Metall kommt.
Die Montagepasten enthalten ja nur feinste Partikel die Reibung erhöhen und sind mit
einer langanhaltenden nassen Flüssigkeit gebunden. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass
davon was kaputt gehen sollte.

Nur bei Stahl auf Alu, das einfach von selbts mit der Zeit zusammen rostet, wie bei Sattelstützen
im Stahlrahmen, wo ich unbedingt gewährleisten will dass was dazwischen ist, vertraue ich
mehr auf die Haftfähigkeit eines Fetts als der wässrigen Lösung von Montagepasten.
Vielleicht auch zu unrecht.


----------



## zoomer (18. April 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Dieser Vorbau hat oben und unten einen Spalt, die Platte ist also im Profil gleichmäßig mittig zum Vorbau.



Die Klemmschale sieht zwar stabil, weil geschmiedet, aus.
Ich denke aber da war einfach was nicht in Ordnung.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (19. April 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Nur bei Stahl auf Alu, das einfach von selbts mit der Zeit zusammen rostet, wie bei Sattelstützen
> im Stahlrahmen, wo ich unbedingt gewährleisten will dass was dazwischen ist, vertraue ich
> mehr auf die Haftfähigkeit eines Fetts als der wässrigen Lösung von Montagepasten.
> Vielleicht auch zu unrecht.



Das Problem hatte ich bei meinem 92er Stumpy Stahlrahmen. Ich hab mich zu lange nicht drum gekümmert und irgendwann hat sich die Sattelstütze mit dem Stahlrahmen verbunden. Hätte ich nur besser gefettet...


----------



## Kyuss1975 (19. April 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Die Klemmschale sieht zwar stabil, weil geschmiedet, aus.
> Ich denke aber da war einfach was nicht in Ordnung.



Ich glaube auch, dass da ein Materialfehler vorlag. Trotzdem vertrau ich dem Teil nimmer und werds gegen einen massiveren Spank Oozy Vorbau tauschen. Passt dann auch zum Lenker.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. April 2016)

zoomer schrieb:


> Klar darf man das.
> Man kann sie auch Friktionspaste oder einfach Montagepaste nennen.







zoomer schrieb:


> Nur bei Stahl auf Alu, das einfach von selbts mit der Zeit zusammen rostet, wie bei Sattelstützen
> im Stahlrahmen, wo ich unbedingt gewährleisten will dass was dazwischen ist, vertraue ich
> mehr auf die Haftfähigkeit eines Fetts als der wässrigen Lösung von Montagepasten.
> Vielleicht auch zu unrecht.


 Empfehlung immer,  auch Alu und Alu sitzt irgendwann fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomer (19. April 2016)

Carbon in Alu oder Stahl ist wohl auch nicht ohne ...
Stahl in magnesiumlegiertem Aluminium find ich ganz schlimm.
Da hilft auch Fett nicht. Ich hab gehört es gibt spezielle Keramikpasten.


----------



## Dutshlander (19. April 2016)

ich nutze das sg. Titanfett, = supi


----------



## Kyuss1975 (20. April 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich nutze das sg. Titanfett, = supi


Gibt's da irgendeine Marke?


----------



## Dutshlander (20. April 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Gibt's da irgendeine Marke?


Googel mal, oder gibt in der Bucht


----------



## BigJohn (20. April 2016)

Soll mir mal einer erklären, warum ein Fett mit hohen Reibwerten beworben wird und gleichzeitig gut für Lager sein soll. Für Lager und Dichtungen lieber ein einfaches calciumverseiftes Fett zB aus dem Landmaschinenbedarf oder für das 20-fache aus dem Fahrradladen.


----------



## zoomer (20. April 2016)

Reibwert ?

Haftwert, dass der Schmierfilm nicht reisst. Ist aber sicher zäh wie mein Finish Line Keramikfett.
Das kommt normalerweise auch nicht in meine Lager, aber z.B. in den Steuersatz.

Ja, da ist Lithium drin, das frisst O-Ringe.
Nicht für Federgabeln und so nehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vince Vega (21. April 2016)

Mal eine Frage an die Leute die schon auf Bluto umgebaut haben.

Kann man die orginal Speichen vom Laufrad weiter verwenden beim umspeichen auf eine 150er Nabe resp. wenn nicht welche Länge braucht man um die 150er Nabe einzuspeichen?


----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2016)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Kann man die orginal Speichen vom Laufrad weiter verwenden beim umspeichen auf eine 150er Nabe resp. wenn nicht welche Länge braucht man um die 150er Nabe einzuspeichen?


Nicht alle 150mm Naben sind gleich. Mit anderen Worten: das kann dir so niemand beantworten.


----------



## Vince Vega (21. April 2016)

Gut dann schau ich mich mal um.
Hab gerade ein Angebot bekommen, Vorderrad ausspeichen, neue Nabe einspeichen, inklusiv Speichen und Nippel für den freundschaftlichen Preis von um die 150.- Euro.....ich finde das schon eine Hausnummer


----------



## Dutshlander (21. April 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Soll mir mal einer erklären, warum ein Fett mit hohen Reibwerten beworben wird und gleichzeitig gut für Lager sein soll. Für Lager und Dichtungen lieber ein einfaches calciumverseiftes Fett zB aus dem Landmaschinenbedarf oder für das 20-fache aus dem Fahrradladen.


ich habe nix von Lagerschmierung erwähnt


----------



## BigJohn (21. April 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ich habe nix von Lagerschmierung erwähnt


Nein, ich fand eher den Produkttext komisch. Habe mich aber eh verlesen


----------



## Allgaeufex (21. April 2016)

Vince Vega schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage an die Leute die schon auf Bluto umgebaut haben.
> 
> Kann man die orginal Speichen vom Laufrad weiter verwenden beim umspeichen auf eine 150er Nabe resp. wenn nicht welche Länge braucht man um die 150er Nabe einzuspeichen?



Servus

Ich habe bei meinem Fatboy Expert die Hope Fatsno Nabe für die Bluto eingespeicht.
Dabei konnte ich die Speichen und Nippel vom Original-Laufrad problemlos weiter verwenden.


----------



## Vince Vega (22. April 2016)

Hört sich ja schon mal gut an


----------



## eri1 (8. Mai 2016)

Moin
@Allgaeufex  welche Bluto hast du eingebaut ??


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Mai 2016)

eri1 schrieb:


> Moin
> @Allgaeufex  welche Bluto hast du eingebaut ??



Servus

Das ist die Bluto mit 120mm Federweg.


----------



## eri1 (9. Mai 2016)

Moin
Wird das nicht zu hoch vorn? Ich überlege auch noch welche Länge. Kannst du mir mal bitte ein Bild von der Seite machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (9. Mai 2016)

Nachdem das Angebot an neongelben Vorbauten so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden ist, habe ich meinen Specialized Vorbau selbst lackiert.
Leider hält das an den Kanten nicht sonderlich gut. Ich sollte das von einem Lackierer erledigen lassen.


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Mai 2016)

eri1 schrieb:


> Moin
> Wird das nicht zu hoch vorn? Ich überlege auch noch welche Länge. Kannst du mir mal bitte ein Bild von der Seite machen


Bitte sehr , bitte gleich 
Ich komme mit dem L Rahmen und der 120er Bluto sehr gut zurecht.
Ein Freund hat den M Rahmen und ist mit seiner 100er Bluto auch sehr glücklich.


----------



## eri1 (9. Mai 2016)

Super vielen Dank
Sieht gar nich so hoch aus wie ich gedacht habe


----------



## wtb_rider (10. Mai 2016)

hast du hinten ne grössere Scheibe als vorne? und wenn ja warum?
sieht nur so aus oder?


----------



## Allgaeufex (11. Mai 2016)

wtb_rider schrieb:


> hast du hinten ne grössere Scheibe als vorne? und wenn ja warum?
> sieht nur so aus oder?



Das ist nur ne optische Täuschung , es waren vorn und hinten 203er Scheiben drauf.


----------



## sluette (2. Juni 2016)

22.05. Schinderhannes Emmelshausen, ich glaube ich war der einzige auf der Halbmarathon Distanz mit'm Fatbike  !


----------



## mcscotti (2. Juni 2016)

Hi,

kennt jemand das original Gewicht des Fatboy SE 2016 !!!

Danke


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Juni 2016)

Möchte mir nächsten Sonntag auch einen Specialized-Rahmen zulegen!
Welche Kurbelachslänge passt bei dem 190er Hinterbau?
Geht auch eine für 170er Hinterbauten,bei 1-fach?


----------



## Dutshlander (23. Juni 2016)

mcscotti schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> kennt jemand das original Gewicht des Fatboy SE 2016 !!!
> 
> Danke


kommt auf die Rahmengröße an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Toastmx1 (30. Juni 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Möchte mir nächsten Sonntag auch einen Specialized-Rahmen zulegen!
> Welche Kurbelachslänge passt bei dem 190er Hinterbau?
> Geht auch eine für 170er Hinterbauten,bei 1-fach?


Ja geht, hatte die Hope und Raceface Turbine Cinch verbaut. Beide male in der 170mm Version und hat super Funktioniert. Die 190mm Versionen brauchst du nur bei 2 Fach,  sonst kommst du mit der Kettenlinie nicht mehr zusammen und ab einer gewissen Ritzelgröße vorne berührst du die Kettenstrebe! Bin selbst 32 Direct Mount gefahren, würde aber 28 empfehlen weil in den Alpen gehst nach 1000hm langsam aber doch ein


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. Juni 2016)

@Toastmx1 welche Kettenblattgröße passt denn max. bei der 170er Achse?
Bin nämlich gerade an der Ausbaustufe angekommen......


----------



## Sworker2010 (1. Juli 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 507475 @Toastmx1 welche Kettenblattgröße passt denn max. bei der 170er Achse?
> Bin nämlich gerade an der Ausbaustufe angekommen......


Ich fahre die XX1 Kurbel, da passt nur das 28er Kettenblatt!


----------



## projekt (1. Juli 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 507475welche Kettenblattgröße passt denn max. bei der 170er Achse?



Bei der Turbine passt max. ein rundes 32er directmount Kettenblatt. Bei oval nur ein 30er. Achtung : die Garbaruk Kettenblätter haben längere Zähne, beim runden 32er Garbaruk muss man die Zähne ca. 2,5 mm kürzen um das Anschlagen an die Kettenstrebe zu verhindern.



 
Gruß projekt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (4. Juli 2016)

Nächste Ausbaustufe (Lauf-Fatbike)


----------



## hw_doc (4. Juli 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Nächste Ausbaustufe (Lauf-Fatbike)
> Anhang anzeigen 508592 Anhang anzeigen 508591



Die Gabel schreibt sich aber mit zwei Eff!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juli 2016)

Fertig!


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Juli 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 509611 Anhang anzeigen 509610 Fertig!


super


----------



## eri1 (11. Juli 2016)

Moin
Hat schonmal jemand einen Winkelsteuersatz in Verbindung mit einer Bluto in ein Fatboy SE eingebaut ?


----------



## BigJohn (11. Juli 2016)

Sind das nicht IS-Lager? Da wird es nichts mit Winkelsteuersatz


----------



## murmel04 (12. Juli 2016)

Seit knapp 4 Wochen ist das mein kleiner Moppel.
Jetzt ist er auf mich angepasst und hat die Teile dran die ich haben möchte.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Juli 2016)

Frage an die Specikenner:
Passt das Innenlager für's Fatboy?
Race Face Cinch PF30 Innenlager 46x100 mm,in Verbindung mit der RF-Turbine Cinch.
Danke schon mal.........


----------



## projekt (20. Juli 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Passt das Innenlager für's Fatboy?



Im Prinzip muß es sogar verwendet werden. Die Lagersitze der Raceface turbine passen nicht so ganz zum Samox Tretlager.



 
Die Laufspur zeigt das am linken Lagersitz das Lager nur 5 mm trägt, am rechten Lagersitz ist es ok.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Juli 2016)

Danke dir Hagen,genau das hatte ich auch gerade beim Ausbau der Kurbel festgestellt!


----------



## Nasi (21. Juli 2016)

Hallo Ihr,

nachdem ich mich entschlossen habe mir das Fatboy Comp Carbon zuzulegen, bin ich an der Überlegung der richtigen Rahmengröße.
Ich bin 192cm groß mit langen Beinen.

Soll ich lieber "L" nehmen, wo das Bike etwas verspielter ist, oder auf "XL" wo ich etwas gestreckter Sitze.
Ich denke der normale Wegeanteil zu Trails wird bei 50:50 sein.

Bei den bisherigen MTBs habe ich schon "L" als auch "XL" zur Zufriedenheit gefahren.

Spezialiced Enduro in L da war XL definitiv zu groß, Demo in L, Bionicon Supershuttle in L und XL was beides gepasst hat, Votec F7 in L.

Schwierige Frage, und ein Fatboy in XL zur Probefahrt zu finden wird schwer werden.
"L" hat sich auf einer kurzen Runde schon einmal gut angefühlt, kenne aber halt "XL" nicht.
Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?

Gruß 
Frank


Gesendet von meinem iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## tgs (22. Juli 2016)

Nasi schrieb:


> Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen?


Grundsätzlich schon mal, dass die Rahmengrösse, z.B. "L", nicht bei jedem Hersteller und Modell die gleichen Abmessungen hat.
Die jeweiligen Geometriedaten sind jedenfalls aussagekräftiger, als eine Grössenbezeichnung a la "L" oder "XL".

Ich fahre ein Fatboy Expert Alu in "L" (19") bei 188cm Körpergrösse und 89cm Schrittlänge, was mir super taugt. Schaue ich mir dagegen die Geo Daten des Fatboy Carbon an und vergleiche mit meinem Alurahmen, dann könnte "XL" mit kürzerem Vorbau besser sein.
Aber ohne Probesitzen und -Fahren, kaufe ich mir sowieso kein bike mehr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. Juli 2016)

Hat noch jemand eine Specialized Carbon-Gabel,nach Federgabelumrüstung übrig?


----------



## projekt (27. Juli 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand eine Specialized Carbon-Gabel,nach Federgabelumrüstung übrig?



Moin Dieter,






2014er Specialized FACT Carbongabel für Rahmengröße S (15.5"), Schaftlänge 164 mm, Einbauhöhe 470 mm, PM160 FDS, Schnellspanner Ausfallenden 10 x 135 mm, 678g. Incl. Gabelkonus, Expander, Bremsschlauchhalter.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Fatster (27. Juli 2016)

projekt schrieb:


> Moin Dieter,
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 514617
> 
> ...



   ... samma, wie viele hast Du denn von den Dingern? Züchtest Du die, oder wie?


----------



## Aardvark (5. August 2016)

Hallo nach langer Abstinenz meld ich mich mal wieder im Forum.
Ich baue gerade zwei Fatboys mit neuer Farbe auf. Einen Tourer L Rahmen mit ner Bearpaw und einen Rüpel mit M Rahmen und meiner schon bekannten Laufgabel.
Es werden viele Teile frei wie Fact Carbongabel mit Nabe (Expertlackierung), eine Sattelstütze, diverse Bremsen und andere Kleinteile.
Die Teile sind dann im Bikemarkt wenn jemand Interesse hat.

Demnächst mehr und dann in Farbe und Bunt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. August 2016)

@projekt jetzt mit Carbongabel
Danke,noch mal!
Neuen Lack hab ich ihr doch noch gegönnt!


----------



## projekt (5. August 2016)

Hallo Dieter,

Klasse , vorallem der blaue Akzent auf der Innenseite des linken Gabelbeins.

Ein bisschen trauere ich der Gabel nach, 70,5° Lenkwinkel fährt sich am besten am 2014/15er Fatboy. Ich fahre jetzt die 2016er Chisel Gabel, durch die Einbauhöhe von 496 mm sinkt der Lenkwinkel auf 69,5°. Im holprigen Geläuf fährt sie sich ruhiger, muß aber auf Waldwegen energischer eingelenkt werden. Vorteil der Chisel Gabel ist die 15 x 150 mm VR-Aufname mit Steckachse, das deutlich niedrigere Gewicht von 529 g (!), PM7 Bremssattelaufname und das "weichere" Fahrverhalten. Über Sinn und Zweck der Bremsschlauchführung* im* linken Gabelbein kann man streiten, mE 





Gruß projekt


----------



## projekt (5. August 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... samma, wie viele hast Du denn von den Dingern? Züchtest Du die, oder wie?



Guten Abend Meister Fatster,

ich habe noch eine Bremsschlauchführung für die FACT Gabel gefunden, soll ich die Dir schicken ?

Gruß projekt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. August 2016)

@projekt das sieht ja mal top aus,vor allem die Farbe!


----------



## projekt (5. August 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @projekt das sieht ja mal top aus,vor allem die Farbe!



Danke, wurde pulverbeschichtet von http://www.bikecolours.de/

der kann auch so was, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rocket-aufbauthread.599107/page-4#post-13938391

Gruß projekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. August 2016)

@projekt Was hast du da für Felgen verbaut?


----------



## projekt (5. August 2016)

Hallo Dieter,

das sind Carbonal Felgen, 85/80 mm, 615-625 g, ca. 225 € (mit GDSK), ganz easy tubeless zu machen, siehe http://www.carbonalbike.com/beadless-super-light-carbon-85mm-wide-26-inch-fatbike-rim.html

Die Felgen werden aber auch von anderen Anbietern verkauft, z.B. Tandell, light bicycles, ACE, etc. Siehe auch http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/specialized-fatboy-fatboy-expert.658450/page-85#post-13517951

Gruß projekt


----------



## Aardvark (6. August 2016)

@projekt 
jetzt komm ich mir vor wie ein Nachahmer. Einer meiner Rahmen bekommt RAL 6034 (Pastelltürkies) in matt... ich hoffe das nimmst Du mir nicht übel...


----------



## Fatster (13. August 2016)

... war zu faul, ständig zwischen Fat- und 29+ Laufradsatz hin und her zu wechseln 



 

Nun hat der Dicke nen "großen" Bruder  
Ist natürlich noch beileibe nicht fertig, aber ich könnt mich schon jetzt an den Anblick gewöhnen


----------



## Deleted334475 (13. August 2016)

Besser wie das Fully  

 


Fatster schrieb:


> ... war zu faul, ständig zwischen Fat- und 29+ Laufradsatz hin und her zu wechseln
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 519771
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatster (13. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Besser wie das Fully



Ich sag mal so: 
Hier *musste* ich zuschlagen, aber das andere Thema ist noch nicht durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trail Surfer (13. August 2016)

als


----------



## F7 Uli (14. August 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... war zu faul, ständig zwischen Fat- und 29+ Laufradsatz hin und her zu wechseln
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 519771
> 
> ...


Du hast mich Überzeugt. Danke dir für deine gute Umbauberatung.  Nun steht bei mir auch ein Umbau an.


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. August 2016)

Mensch Rainer 

Klasse 

Und mit was für einem kommst Du Übernächste Woche in`s Vinschgau 

Spätestens ab 23.8. bin ich in Goldrain am Campingplatz


----------



## Allgaeufex (14. August 2016)

Ach Übrigends

Ich hab gerade mein Fatboy für zwei Tage mit Packtaschen Vergewohltätigt und bin mit zwei Freunden und Ihren " Dackelschneidern von Immenstadt nach Mittenwald geradelt


----------



## eri1 (15. August 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> ... war zu faul, ständig zwischen Fat- und 29+ Laufradsatz hin und her zu wechseln
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 519771
> 
> ...


Moin
Das nenn ich mal konsequent


----------



## nitrofoska (15. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ach Übrigends
> 
> Ich hab gerade mein Fatboy für zwei Tage mit Packtaschen Vergewohltätigt und bin mit zwei Freunden und Ihren " Dackelschneidern von Immenstadt nach Mittenwald geradelt
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 520113



Sehr Schön 

Ach ja ... Die sollten mal die Schlitze in dem Baumstamm größer machen 

Fette Grüße

Nitro


----------



## Fatster (15. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Mensch Rainer
> 
> Klasse
> 
> ...




Na mit *FatBoy* und "gescheiten" Reifen natürlich - _*wie Du hoffentlich auch*_!  
Wir werden erst am 24. so gegen die Mittagszeit in La_*a*_tsch / Mals sein, einchecken, was essen und dann gen MJ aufbrechen  ... freu mich tierisch, von mir aus könnt's jetzt schon losgehen


----------



## Fatster (15. August 2016)

eri1 schrieb:


> Moin
> Das nenn ich mal konsequent



Und da ich noch kein FatBike gefahren bin, dass mir persönlich besser getaugt hätte, dann auch irgendwie logisch.  War's einfach leid, bei jedem Laufradwechsel ständig die Bremssättel auszumitteln. Und deswegen stand auch der 29+ LRS in letzter Zeit eigentlich nur noch rum bzw. wurde auf dem 9:Zero:7 gefahren - dafür war er aber nicht gekauft worden.
Mit dem zweiten FatBoy Rahmenset kann ich mich jetzt - wenn nötig - auch noch in letzter Sekunde entscheiden und das fahren, worauf ich in diesem Moment Bock hab ... so muss das sein - zumindest für mich


----------



## Allgaeufex (15. August 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Na mit *FatBoy* und "gescheiten" Reifen natürlich - _*wie Du hoffentlich auch*_!
> Wir werden erst am 24. so gegen die Mittagszeit in La_*a*_tsch / Mals sein, einchecken, was essen und dann gen MJ aufbrechen  ... freu mich tierisch, von mir aus könnt's jetzt schon losgehen



Meinst Du  mein " Dicker Junge " übersteht das Madritschjoch noch ein zweites Mal  

Klar nehm ich mein Dickerchen auch mit 
Ich geh gleich mal in den Keller und befreie ihn von den schmalen 4,0 er Straßenreifen und dem Gepäckträger 
Ausserdem wird das brave Arbeitstierchen schön gewienert und frisch geölt


----------



## Fatster (15. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Meinst Du  mein " Dicker Junge " übersteht das Madritschjoch noch ein zweites Mal
> 
> Klar nehm ich mein Dickerchen auch mit
> Ich geh gleich mal in den Keller und befreie ihn von den schmalen 4,0 er Straßenreifen und dem Gepäckträger
> Ausserdem wird das brave Arbeitstierchen schön gewienert und frisch geölt



Wer sein FatBoy liebt, der ...  äähm ... ölt! 
Den Gepäckträger find ich cool, den kannste gerne dran lassen, aber die *Reifen*, Jürgen  die gehen ja mal gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (15. August 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wer sein FatBoy liebt, der ...  äähm ... ölt!
> Den Gepäckträger find ich cool, den kannste gerne dran lassen, aber die *Reifen*, Jürgen  die gehen ja mal gar nicht!



Das mit den Reifen war ja auch nur ein Ausrutscher wegen dem hohen Teeranteil auf der Tour 
Aber da haben sie mich doch überzeugt mit gutem Abroll-Verhalten und 1,4Kg Gewichtseinsparung gegenüber meinen Bud und Lou


----------



## OnTheFly (15. August 2016)

Verkauft; Beitrag kann gelöscht werden.


----------



## Deleted334475 (15. August 2016)

Die zweieiigen Zwillinge


----------



## Aardvark (23. August 2016)

Nr. 1 von zwei Neubauten


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. August 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Die zweieiigen Zwillinge



Darf man zu den beiden eigentlich auch Dick und Doof sagen 





Ne ne , war nur ein Scherz 

Sehen beide Sau Geil aus


----------



## Deleted334475 (23. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Darf man zu den beiden eigentlich auch Dick und Doof sagen



Obwohl das dünne schaut schon DOOF aus


----------



## F7 Uli (23. August 2016)

Mein Ku`damracer freud sich über  ein Paar neue Juggernaut Pro  . Er dankt es nun mit  10.8 kg .


----------



## Allgaeufex (23. August 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Mein Ku`damracer freud sich über  ein Paar neue Juggernaut Pro  . Er dankt es nun mit  10.8 kg .Anhang anzeigen 522262 Anhang anzeigen 522263



Ultra Leichtbau 

Sieht sehr gut aus und fährt sich bestimmt auch so


----------



## Fatster (24. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Darf man zu den beiden eigentlich auch Dick und Doof sagen
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Obwohl das dünne schaut schon DOOF aus



Na wartet!  ... kommt ihr mir mal nach Hause, ihr Rotzlöffel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (24. August 2016)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Nr. 1 von zwei Neubauten



Bin neulich ne Tour gefahren und da war der @carbonpiet ebenfalls mit FatBoy und ner Lauf am Start. Schaut an einem _einfarbigen Rahmen _schon geil aus.


----------



## Aardvark (24. August 2016)

Sie ist auch angenehm zu fahren. Ich bin gespannt wie sie sich mit dem kleineren Rahmen anfühlt.


----------



## Fatster (24. August 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Darf man zu den beiden eigentlich auch Dick und Doof sagen



Sagt gerade der Richtige:     







und @klausklein:
ICH HAB GESEHEN, DASS DU CHRISTIAN'S KOMMENTAR GELIKED HAST!


----------



## Allgaeufex (24. August 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Sagt gerade der Richtige:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz ruhig Brauner äh Rainer 

Heute hat sich mein " Doofer " ( Santa Cruz Hightower 650 B+ ) gar nicht so Doof Angestellt vom Stilfser Joch hoch zur Dreisprachen Spitze , Runter zum Paso Umbrail , an den Tragestellen mit Klettersteig Anlagen rauf zum Piz Umbrail und vor allem die lange Abfahrt vorbei am Lai da Rims nach Santa Maria


----------



## Meister-Dieter (31. August 2016)




----------



## Forestraider (5. September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines 016er Fatboy Trail bin,möchte ich fragen ob jemand einen Tipp für mich hat zwecks Starrgabel
mit Ösen fürs Bikepacking ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (5. September 2016)

Forestraider schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> da ich seit kurzem stolzer Besitzer eines 016er Fatboy Trail bin,möchte ich fragen ob jemand einen Tipp für mich hat zwecks Starrgabel
> mit Ösen fürs Bikepacking ?



Hab ne unbenutzte Stahlgabel mit geradem Schaft und 465 mm abzugeben, ist noch unlackiert - aber nicht ganz leicht. 
Ansonsten gibt es zahlreiche Möglichkeiten, bspw. von Surly und Salsa. Neu aber teils unverschämt teuer. Würde daher mal auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt schauen...


----------



## Forestraider (6. September 2016)

Danke schon mal ! Da das Bike eine 150 Nabe hat,muss ich mich mal schlau machen.


----------



## Aardvark (6. September 2016)

ich hab ne Salsa Bearpaw 150. die gibt es momentan neu reduziert bei bike 24.
Die Bearpaw hat allerdings "nur" die drei Aufnahmen für die Anythingcages oder Salsa frontracks.


----------



## Forestraider (6. September 2016)

Danke,das liest sich doch gut.Ich werde sie mir anschauen !


----------



## Davedr (6. September 2016)

quelle: mtbr.com


----------



## Fatster (7. September 2016)

Davedr schrieb:


> quelle: mtbr.com




Also ihr könnt mich schlagen, aber irgendwie, wenn ich das Dingen mit anderen "sportlich" orientierten FatBikes vergleiche, finde ich das FatBoy immer noch absolut g***!  

Zugegeben, über die Farbe der Lenkergriffe kann man diskutieren


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. September 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Zugegeben, über die Farbe der Lenkergriffe kann man diskutieren



Passt sich mit der Zeit von alleine an


----------



## Aardvark (8. September 2016)

Und fertig ist Nummer 1


----------



## -zor- (9. September 2016)

wat für'n Brummer  geil


----------



## Fatster (12. September 2016)

Der Pluto ist weit, ne Bluto vielleicht aber bald sehr nah 

Um bei zukünftigen Trailabenteuern fernab des Wilden Südens meine Handgelenke, Ellbogen und Schultern/Nacken etwas zu entlasten, trage ich mich mit dem Gedanken, mir ne BLUTO anzuschaffen. 

Nun fahr ich ein FatBoy in Gr. "M" und wollte mal andere "M" Fahrer fragen, wie die denn ihre BLUTO fahren: 

80 oder 100 mm Federweg? 

Tendiere grundsätzlich momentan eher zu 80mm denn ich denke, so ganz ohne Grund wird SPECIALIZED das seinerzeitige giftgrüne "Pro" (für alle Rahmengrößen) ja nicht mit 80mm ausgeliefert haben. 

An mögliche 100mm "M" Fahrer:
Machen sich die 2cm mehr Federweg in puncto Geometrieveränderung im Vergleich zur Starrgabel eher 

- nicht
- leicht
- deutlich oder
- krass

bemerkbar?

Nochmal zur Klarstellung:
Würde ich nen "L" Rahmen fahren, hätte ich bei 100mm vielleicht keine Bedenken, aber ein "M" mit 100mm Federweg, ist das nicht schon fast 'n Bonanza-Rad? 
Was denkt ihr? Und warum? 

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (12. September 2016)

Servus Rainer 

Frag doch mal Stefan , er hat auch ein M und ne Bluto .

Ich fahre bei meinem L Rahmen die Bluto mit 120mm und kann von meinem Gefühl her nicht`s Negatives sagen


----------



## nordstadt (12. September 2016)

Zwar keine Erfahrung mit dem Speiseeis, aber du kannst die Kiste bei 100 mm mit mehr Sag fahren, was ggf. Auch von Vorteil ist.


----------



## Fatster (13. September 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Rainer
> 
> Frag doch mal Stefan , er hat auch ein M und ne Bluto .
> 
> Ich fahre bei meinem L Rahmen die Bluto mit 120mm und kann von meinem Gefühl her nicht`s Negatives sagen



Stefan hat ein "M"?    Irgendwie war ich der festen Meinung, er würde ein "L" fahren ... aber ok, mach ich dann natürlich, danke!


----------



## nitrofoska (14. September 2016)

Hab leider kein M, sondern L .... 

Ich fahre die Bluto mit 100mm Federweg und kann nichts negatives berichten vom Fahrverhalten. 

Gruss


----------



## duke209 (14. September 2016)

100mm ist auch an den steilsten Rampen noch fahrbar. 
Hier M mit 100mm - nix Bonanza


----------



## Keeper1407 (14. September 2016)

@duke209 
Für mich immer noch der schönste Fatboy von allen. Die Farbe ist der Hammer


----------



## duke209 (15. September 2016)

Die Farbe kann man aber nicht knipsen ) das Neonorange sprengt das Sony. Ist eher blutrot anstatt orange.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. September 2016)

Für mich ist das auch die geilste Farbe!


----------



## Kniekehle78 (16. September 2016)

Hey Fatboys

Kann mir jemand behilflich sein?? Suche nen passenden Freilauf für die Umrüstung auf 11-fach, 
fahre das 2013 Fatboy mit Originalnabe ( mir wurde mal erzählt Novatec ).

Kann mir jemand helfen???

Danke Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (16. September 2016)

Kniekehle78 schrieb:


> Hey Fatboys
> 
> Kann mir jemand behilflich sein?? Suche nen passenden Freilauf für die Umrüstung auf 11-fach,
> fahre das 2013 Fatboy mit Originalnabe ( mir wurde mal erzählt Novatec ).
> ...



Wenn 10-fach verbaut ist, dann bleib einfach bei Shimano-Kassetten.


----------



## Kniekehle78 (17. September 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wenn 10-fach verbaut ist, dann bleib einfach bei Shimano-Kassetten.


.....deswegen brauch ich trotzdem nen neuen Freilauf für die 11-fach Kassette


----------



## DrachenDingsda (17. September 2016)

Der shimano 10fach Freilauf passt auch mit 11fach shimano kasetten

Du musst halt bei einer 11-46 bzw 11-42 bleiben statt eine 10-42 sram


----------



## F7 Uli (18. September 2016)

Diese 11 Fach 11/46 wird es bei mir  Wenn die Laufräder kommen


----------



## hw_doc (18. September 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 529708 Diese 11 Fach 11/46 wird es bei mir  Wenn die Laufräder kommen



Das ist dann die Variante für SRAM-Freilauf, richtig?


----------



## F7 Uli (18. September 2016)

Nein, diese ist für mein neuen  Nextie  Laufradsatz mit Hope/Shimano Kombination fürs CD .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (18. September 2016)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Nein, diese ist für mein neuen  Nextie  Laufradsatz mit Hope/Shimano Kombination fürs CD .



Huch, ich dachte, Du hattest die Hope mit SRAM-Freilauf bekommen... Ich werd alt...


----------



## Kniekehle78 (18. September 2016)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Der shimano 10fach Freilauf passt auch mit 11fach shimano kasetten
> 
> Du musst halt bei einer 11-46 bzw 11-42 bleiben statt eine 10-42 sram


.....danke Dir


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (19. September 2016)

Hat von den Fatboy Fahrern einer die Felgenbänder übrig die er veräußern möchte? Bzw passt das DT Felgenband auch in die Speci Felge?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


----------



## projekt (19. September 2016)

.


----------



## F7 Uli (19. September 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Hat von den Fatboy Fahrern einer die Felgenbänder übrig die er veräußern möchte? Bzw passt das DT Felgenband auch in die Speci Felge?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem HTC One M9 mit Tapatalk


Ich hätte noch neue  Reflextionsfolie in Spezialized Rot


----------



## Kyuss1975 (26. September 2016)

Davedr schrieb:


> quelle: mtbr.com


Das Bike schaut total erfrischend aus!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (26. September 2016)

Kniekehle78 schrieb:


> .....deswegen brauch ich trotzdem nen neuen Freilauf für die 11-fach Kassette


Wir habens grad letzten Freitag im Shop probiert:
Die 11-fach Shimano XT 8000er Kassette mit 11-46 passt auf den normalen Shimano Freilauf drauf.
Deshalb wird's bei meinem Fatboy SE auch Shimano XT 11.fach und nicht die Eagle von SRAM. Der Preis und die Schalthebelbedienung ist ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (28. September 2016)

*FRAGE:*
Wie die meisten hier vielleicht an meinem Fatboy gesehen haben, habe ich den SE mit der Alugabel.
*Weiß jemand vielleicht das Gewicht dieser Gabel?

Edit:*
Hat sich erledigt. Habe eine Messung in einem Forum gefunden wonach die Waage 1120 Gramm zeigt.
Die Lauf Carbonara, die ich mir heuer unter den Weihnachtsbaum legen will wiegt samt Achse hingegen nur 1100 Gramm.
Da geht noch was!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. September 2016)

@Kyuss1975 1100g ist korrekt,gerade nachgewogen!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (29. September 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Kyuss1975 1100g ist korrekt,gerade nachgewogen!



Dingdong. Ich hab das Foto von gestern wieder gefunden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (11. Oktober 2016)

Hab  heute mal den Antrieb auf 1x11 umgebaut. Vorne 30er und hinten 11-46 . )))))


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

hat noch wer ein paar dunkle Felgenbänder liegen? Die er abgeben möchte??

Danke u Gruß


----------



## Alex0303 (24. Oktober 2016)

hat zufällig schon jemand die FlaHa Schrauben und die an der Sitzstrebe gewechselt? 
ich bräuchte den Durchmesser und die Länge.
möcht die alten austauschen, hab aber nichts zu messen daheim. 

Danke. 

LG
Alex


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Oktober 2016)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> hat zufällig schon jemand die FlaHa Schrauben und die an der Sitzstrebe gewechselt?
> ich bräuchte den Durchmesser und die Länge.
> möcht die alten austauschen, hab aber nichts zu messen daheim.
> 
> ...


M5x12


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. Oktober 2016)

Kennt denn niemand jemanden,der mir einen Fatboy-Rahmen in Größe "S" verkaufen möchte?


----------



## Vegeta2205 (28. Oktober 2016)

Hi,

ich würde gerne neue leichte schwarze Felgenbänder verbauen; hat einer ne Tip??? Ist Nylon oder PVC besser?

Danke u Gruss


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (28. Oktober 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Kennt denn niemand jemanden,der mir einen Fatboy-Rahmen in Größe "S" verkaufen möchte?


Oder einen M für mich


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Oktober 2016)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Oder einen M für mich


PN


----------



## Fatster (9. November 2016)

Oh man, ich brauche schon wieder ein Schaltwerk!  

Hat jemand ein *originales X7 oder X9  midcage 10-fach-Schaltwerk* von (s)einem FatBoy-upgrade bzw. -umbau über? 

Wenn ja, dann bitte PN, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (9. November 2016)

Vielleicht habe ich eins liegen, kann aber erst am WE nachschauen also ist gedult angesagt


----------



## Fatster (9. November 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich eins liegen, kann aber erst am WE nachschauen also ist gedult angesagt



Das war ja ne sehr persönliche Nachricht!   ... aber gut, hat keine Eile! 

Ich überlege vielmehr, ob ich mir die Dinger nicht auf Vorrat anlegen sollte ... kaum bleibt man irgendwo hängen oder stösst sich an, verbiegen die sich oder gehen kaputt!


----------



## Dutshlander (9. November 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Das war ja ne sehr persönliche Nachricht!   ...


Nö


----------



## Alex0303 (9. November 2016)

du könntest einfach ein fettes Singlespeed draus machen


----------



## murmel04 (9. November 2016)

Kann mir jemand zufällig sagen was der Fatboy für ein Schaltauge hat.
Würd mir gerne eines als Reserve in den Bestand legen.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (9. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand zufällig sagen was der Fatboy für ein Schaltauge hat.
> Würd mir gerne eines als Reserve in den Bestand legen.



http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Schaltauge+specialized+fatboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (12. November 2016)

.


----------



## projekt (16. November 2016)

Hallo,

eine Bitte an die Tretlagerwechsler : ich suche ein gebrauchtes Samox PF30 Tretlager aus dem Specialized Fatboy 2014/15. Zustand der Lager ist egal, wichtig sind die Plastik Lagerschalen, die (Innen) Hülse und ggf. die 19 mm breiten Alu Distanzhülsen.

Gerne gebraucht aber oK, oder neu. Bitte Bild und Preisangebot per PN.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Kyuss1975 (16. November 2016)

projekt schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine Bitte an die Tretlagerwechseler : ich suche ein gebrauchtes Samox PF30 Tretlager aus dem Specialized Fatboy 2014/15. Zustand der Lager ist egal, wichtig sind die Plastik Lagerschalen, die (Innen) Hülse und ggf. die 19 mm breiten Alu Distanzhülsen.
> 
> ...



Wieso baust du dir nicht einfach ein ordentliches Tretlager von Hope oder Raceface ein?


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2016)

Jetzt muss ich mich nochmal an die Fatboy Spezialisten wenden.

Könnte sein das sich mein Tretlager so langsam meldet und getauscht werden will.
Hab ja schon einiges an Seiten durchgelesen aber wirklich schlauer bin ich jetzt nicht.

Was kann ich an meinen Fatboy an Lager verbauen was evtl etwas robuster ist .
Danke schon mal


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. November 2016)

@murmel04 Wenn du nicht an einen Tausch der Kurbel denkst (ich nehme an,du fährst die Orig.),dann kauf dir doch einfach skf Kugellager,die laufen top!
In die vorhandenen Schalen einpressen,fertig!


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht an einen Tausch der Kurbel denkst (ich nehme an,du fährst die Orig.),dann kauf dir doch einfach skf Kugellager,die laufen top!



Ne erstmal nicht, der kleine hat dieses Jahr schon einiges Neu bekommen.
Kurbel nur wenn es möglich wäre andere Lager wie die gxp.
Die könnte ich selber wechseln

Danke schon mal, dann geb ich das dem schrauber weiter.


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Ne erstmal nicht, der kleine hat dieses Jahr schon einiges Neu bekommen.
> Kurbel nur wenn es möglich wäre andere Lager wie die gxp.
> Die könnte ich selber wechseln
> 
> Danke schon mal, dann geb ich das dem schrauber weiter.



Wenn in Deinem Fatboy noch die Original-Hinterradnabe mit Aluachse drin ist , dann lass die auch mal kontrollieren.
Bei unseren sind sie gebrochen und mussten gegen Stahlachsen getauscht werden


----------



## murmel04 (20. November 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wenn in Deinem Fatboy noch die Original-Hinterradnabe mit Aluachse drin ist , dann lass die auch mal kontrollieren.
> Bei unseren sind sie gebrochen und mussten gegen Stahlachsen getauscht werden



Das hört sich nicht danach an ob das dann schnell erledigt wäre
Glaub da ist noch die alte drin.
Müsste den Vorbesitzer fragen.
Sieht der schrauber das auf Anhieb


----------



## Kyuss1975 (20. November 2016)

baumschubser schrieb:


> Meins im momentanen Zustand, demnächst kommt ein Rahmentausch gegen das Carbon-Modell.
> 
> Falls also jemand Interesse an dem Rahmen hat (Größe L), bitte eine Nachricht an mich.


Wieviel Kilo hat es denn jetzt?
Bitte ehrlich sein


----------



## Kyuss1975 (20. November 2016)

*Frage:*
Hat jemand von Euch die original Naben in den Fatboyfelgen mit *Hope Fatsno* Naben ersetzt?
Ich möchte mir ja die *Lauf Carbonara* zulegen, da ist dann wegen der Steckachse auch eine andere Nabe fällig.
Mir geht es darum, ob ich die originalen Speichen weiterverwenden kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 104857 (21. November 2016)

.


----------



## murmel04 (21. November 2016)

Falls alles einstellen usw nix bringt und meine Achse in der HR  Nabe tatsächlich gebrochen ist.
Was hätte ich Naben technisch für alternative ( etwas mehr Sound wäre schön was)
Will halt vermeiden das der Dicke jetzt ewig rumsteht bis da dann was gewechselt wird.


----------



## hw_doc (21. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Falls alles einstellen usw nix bringt und meine Achse in der HR  Nabe tatsächlich gebrochen ist.
> Was hätte ich Naben technisch für alternative ( etwas mehr Sound wäre schön was)
> Will halt vermeiden das der Dicke jetzt ewig rumsteht bis da dann was gewechselt wird.



Ich meine, die alte Fatsno gibt es mit 19x mm noch immer sehr günstig zu haben - quasi im Abverkauf!


----------



## duke209 (21. November 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> *Frage:*
> Hat jemand von Euch die original Naben in den Fatboyfelgen mit *Hope Fatsno* Naben ersetzt?
> Ich möchte mir ja die *Lauf Carbonara* zulegen, da ist dann wegen der Steckachse auch eine andere Nabe fällig.
> Mir geht es darum, ob ich die originalen Speichen weiterverwenden kann.



am VR zumindest ja, HR glaube ich auch........
EDIT: baumschubser hats ja auch bestätgt...


----------



## Dutshlander (21. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Das hört sich nicht danach an ob das dann schnell erledigt wäre


 ist doch nur die Achse, Kaputte Raus, Neue rein.


murmel04 schrieb:


> Glaub da ist noch die alte drin.


 lass das deine Frau nicht hören


murmel04 schrieb:


> Müsste den Vorbesitzer fragen.


wieso das


murmel04 schrieb:


> Sieht der schrauber das auf Anhieb


 Magnet tut es auch


----------



## murmel04 (21. November 2016)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ist doch nur die Achse, Kaputte Raus, Neue rein.
> lass das deine Frau nicht hören
> 
> - ich bin die Frau hier
> ...



ja meinte der Schrauber auch.

Allerdings die Achse ist ok.

Waren andere Kleinigkeiten.

Und ich war nicht so blond und hab die Schaltung absolut verhunst, also es besteht Hoffnung.


----------



## Alex0303 (25. November 2016)

Hat schon jemand von euch den Original-LRS auf 1x11 umgerüstet?


Edith ist noch was eingefallen: 
ich möchte eventuell eine Sram GX 1x Kurbel verbauen. 
das Standardlager ist ja PF30. 
Für die GX brauch ich entweder GXP (BSA100) oder das PressFit GXP 121.
das PF GXP 121 ist für einen Gehäusedurchmesser von 41mm. Das Fatboy hat aber 46mm Durchmesser.
für das BSA bräuchte ich einen Adapter.

welche andere Möglichkeiten gibt es? 
ich Blick echt nicht mehr durch...


----------



## Vince Vega (25. November 2016)

Hab gestern auf Shimano 1x11 umgebaut da die Kassette ja auf den normalen Freilauf passt (SRAM NX passt auch).
Da ich ein Expert fahre mit der E-Thirteen Kurbel hab ich dort die zwei Kettenblätter gegen ein 28er getauscht. Passt ja durch das Directmount-Prinzip vun E-Thirteen problemlos, das erspart dann das ersetzen der Kurbel.


----------



## mikeonbike (25. November 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Falls alles einstellen usw nix bringt und meine Achse in der HR  Nabe tatsächlich gebrochen ist.
> Was hätte ich Naben technisch für alternative ( etwas mehr Sound wäre schön was)
> Will halt vermeiden das der Dicke jetzt ewig rumsteht bis da dann was gewechselt wird.



ich habe noch ein hope hinterrad mit 190/197 Breite und specialized felge übrig. aktuell sind die adapter für 197er steckachse montiert. für schnellspanner müsste man sich die adapter nachbestellen. bei interesse nachricht an mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (25. November 2016)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> ich habe noch ein hope hinterrad mit 190/197 Breite und specialized felge übrig. aktuell sind die adapter für 197er steckachse montiert. für schnellspanner müsste man sich die adapter nachbestellen. bei interesse nachricht an mich...


ui....der Freilauf sieht aber schon etwas angeknabbert aus


----------



## mikeonbike (25. November 2016)

war ne xt kassette mit vielen einzelnen blättern drauf. ist aber tatsächlich kein problem...


----------



## BigJohn (25. November 2016)

Irgendwie dachte ich immer hope wäre mit Stahlfreilauf


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. November 2016)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Irgendwie dachte ich immer hope wäre mit Stahlfreilauf



Kann man umrüsten. Hab ich damals gemacht. Ist etwas schwerer (logisch), aber auch stabiler


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Dezember 2016)

Fatboy abgeschminkt!
Konnte das Hellblau nicht mehr sehen..


----------



## criscross (17. Dezember 2016)

hat dir der Vector zu wenig Rise,  das du den so weit nach vorne kippst ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Dezember 2016)

..das hat schon seinen Grund..


----------



## Vegeta2205 (17. Dezember 2016)

sieht sehr gut aus hast du mal das Gewicht vom Bike?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. Dezember 2016)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> sieht sehr gut aus hast du mal das Gewicht vom Bike?


11,8kg


----------



## Vegeta2205 (18. Dezember 2016)

oh, das ist gut


----------



## Kyuss1975 (18. Dezember 2016)

Hallo, einen schönen Sonntag wünsche ich!


----------



## Wilbi69 (21. Dezember 2016)

@Meister-Dieter .was hast Du für eine Kurbel lager kombi drauf? Die bei mir ist mega breit etc .


----------



## Wilbi69 (21. Dezember 2016)

Der q faktor ist mega breit.da hat man.lir vor 2 Jahren...beim 1 x 11 Umbau vielleicht das Falsche eingebaut

Vielleicht muss ich Kurbel und co noch tauschen


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Dezember 2016)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> @Meister-Dieter .was hast Du für eine Kurbel lager kombi drauf? Die bei mir ist mega breit etc .


Ich fahre ein RF-Lager mit der RF Next SL Kurbel, Achsbreite für 170mm Hinterbau.
Vorher die RF Turbine mit gleichem Lager und Achsmaß.
Weiß nicht,ob ich es schon erwähnt habe,hatte auch ein Knacken,von dem ich vermutete,daß es vom Innenlager kam.
War aber nicht so,kam vom Ausfallende/Schaltauge!
Zerlegt,gereinigt,gefettet,zusammengebaut.......Knacken weg!

P.S.: 
*Race Face Cinch - PF30 Fatbike Lagerschalen - PF46-100-30 - schwarz*


----------



## Alex0303 (23. Dezember 2016)

jetzt haben ja schon einige das Fatboy auf 1x umgebaut...
wie habt ihr das mit der Umwerferaufnahme gelöst? 

habt ihr das Ding abgeflext? oder einfach nur die Schrauben wieder reingedreht?

vorweihnachtliche Grüße
Alex


----------



## Fatster (23. Dezember 2016)

Letzteres ... allerdings hab ich die Schrauben am Umwerfer drangelassen und schön bunte in den Rahmen eingedreht ... eine der Beiden muss gekürzt werden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Dezember 2016)




----------



## Deleted334475 (23. Dezember 2016)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 557922


Oha Surly Lou


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. Dezember 2016)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Oha Surly Lou


Voll normal,eh!


----------



## duke209 (25. Dezember 2016)

Dafür sehen deine Bikes aber immer zu sauber aus!!
Ich unterstelle dir jetzt einen Reinlichkeitsfimmel und das die Aufnahmen immer VOR der Tour gemacht werden


----------



## Kyuss1975 (25. Dezember 2016)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> jetzt haben ja schon einige das Fatboy auf 1x umgebaut...
> wie habt ihr das mit der Umwerferaufnahme gelöst?
> 
> habt ihr das Ding abgeflext? oder einfach nur die Schrauben wieder reingedreht?
> ...


Ich habs drangelassen, falls einmal eine Kettenführung notwendig würde.
Aber die Schrauben hab ich nicht reingedreht.
Sollte ich den Rahmen einmal neu pulvern lassen, dann würde ich die Aufnahme wohl wegflexen.
Vielleicht weiß ja wer, wie dick die Wandstärke vom Sitzrohr da ist?
Ich fahre vorne jetzt ein 32T absolute black oval und bin beeindruckt, da es mir scheint, dass der Tritt an sich weicher ist.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (25. Dezember 2016)

Mein Christkindl.
Wie man sieht, krieg ich den Grinser nimmer weg.


----------



## Wilbi69 (25. Dezember 2016)

Habe mir zu Weihnachten Lymegreen Flatpedals bestellt..das solltevihm stehen


----------



## Keeper1407 (26. Dezember 2016)

Endlich sehe ich mal den limonengrünen Bruder von meinem Forstgerät. Sehr schön!


----------



## Aardvark (26. Dezember 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 558385
> Mein Christkindl.
> Wie man sieht, krieg ich den Grinser nimmer weg. Anhang anzeigen 558388


Sehr schön, ich mag die Gabel sehr gerne fahren. Pass nur auf mit den unteren Enden und hohen Steinen. Das Carbon splittert ab wie Glas. Hab schon zwei Schadstellen an meiner.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (27. Dezember 2016)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Sehr schön, ich mag die Gabel sehr gerne fahren. Pass nur auf mit den unteren Enden und hohen Steinen. Das Carbon splittert ab wie Glas. Hab schon zwei Schadstellen an meiner.


Danke für die Info!
Wie hast du den Gabelschaft gekürzt?


----------



## hw_doc (27. Dezember 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> Wie hast du den Gabelschaft gekürzt?



Carbonschaft sägt sich problemlos mit ner Metallsäge - geht durch, wie durch Butter!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (27. Dezember 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Carbonschaft sägt sich problemlos mit ner Metallsäge - geht durch, wie durch Butter!


Ok, dann werd ich das vorsichtig und ohne Druck angehen.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (27. Dezember 2016)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Ok, dann werd ich das vorsichtig und ohne Druck angehen.


Sägestelle zuvor abkleben um splitternde Fasern zu vermeiden.


----------



## Dutshlander (28. Dezember 2016)

und dann anschließend den Schnitt mit Sekundenkleber versiegeln


----------



## taunusteufel78 (28. Dezember 2016)

...oder Klarlack.   Ist aber kein MUSS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2016)

Seit 2 1/2 Jahren fahre ich jetzt mein Fatboy und liebe es immer noch


----------



## criscross (28. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 558997
> 
> Seit 2 1/2 Jahren fahre ich jetzt mein Fatboy und liebe es immer noch


 
neue Stütze , 170mm ?


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2016)

criscross schrieb:


> neue Stütze , 170mm ?



Ne , meine Moveloc mit 200mm hab ich schon seit zwei Jahren


----------



## Fatster (28. Dezember 2016)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Seit 2 1/2 Jahren fahre ich jetzt mein Fatboy und liebe es immer noch




Zu genau demselben Ergebnis sind @franky2222 und ich gestern Abend auch gekommen, als wir meinen FatBoy-Laufradsatz ent-MAXXIS-t und wieder mit _g'scheiten_  Reifen aufgebaut haben ... wüssten beide nicht, was wir aktuell für ein anderes - im Sinne von "besseres" - Radl kaufen sollten. 

... was natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass der "andere-Mütter-haben-auch-schöne-FatBikes" Reflex nicht nach wie vor vital ist, ooooooh nein!


----------



## Wilbi69 (28. Dezember 2016)

@Fatster Was sind jetzt für Reifen drauf?


----------



## Allgaeufex (28. Dezember 2016)

Ich könnte mir gut Vorstellen , das er wieder seine geliebten BUD und LOU montiert hat


----------



## murmel04 (28. Dezember 2016)

Dann klärt mich mal auf Unterschied bei der Fahreigenschaft zwischen den Maxxis und Bud und Lou.


----------



## klausklein (28. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Dann klärt mich mal auf Unterschied bei der Fahreigenschaft zwischen den Maxxis und Bud und Lou.




Bud und Lou sind die Könner im tiefen Matsch und Schnee und rollen dabei halbwegs gut.

Maxxis Minion FBR & FBF greifen auf Steine Wurzeln Ast und Felsplatten besser bei trockenen aber vor allem im Nasse Trails. Und rollen auch.


----------



## murmel04 (28. Dezember 2016)

klausklein schrieb:


> Bud und Lou sind die Könner im tiefen Matsch und Schnee und rollen dabei halbwegs gut.
> 
> Maxxis Minion FBR & FBF greifen auf Steine Wurzeln Ast und Felsplatten besser bei trockenen aber vor allem im Nasse Trails. Und rollen auch.



Na dann hat mein Fatboy mit den Maxxis ja die richtige Beteifung ( zumindest für mich) = möglichst viel Kleb auf nassen Wurzeln, Steinen und Co


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Dann klärt mich mal auf Unterschied bei der Fahreigenschaft zwischen den Maxxis und Bud und Lou.



rolfklaus hat den hier allgemein so gesehenen Tenor in seiner ihm eigenen, pragmatischen Art  ganz gut auf den Punkt gebracht.
Ich versuchs mal auf meine Art:

Die Entscheidung Bud/Lou oder FBF/FBR ist wie Frage:

Mercedes G-Modell oder Landrover Defender?
Ich will nicht abstreiten, dass der Landi vielleicht in absolutem Extremgelände das Ein oder Andere etwas, aber nur etwas, besser kann als der Mercedes.
Doch mir Otto Normalverbraucher reichen die Fähigkeiten eines G-Modells in dem Terrain, in dem ich mich überwiegendst bewege, absolut aus.
Und bevor ich in Regionen vordringe ("_die noch nie ein Mensch zuvor gesehen hat_"), in denen der G nicht mehr genügen sollte, bin ich eh schon längst fahrerisch raus.
Beide, G und Landi, also Bud/Lou und MAXXIS können so viel mehr als ich, dass die Wahl unterm Strich - und sich selbst gegenüber ehrlich betrachtet - eine reine "Gefühlsentscheidung" ist.
Und ich liiiiiebe einfach die absolute Sorglosigkeit, den Komfort und die Erscheinung eines G, Punkt! ...  ... und keinen dummen Spruch jetzt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> und keinen dummen Spruch jetzt!



Gibt´s ne AMG Version von Surly ?


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gibt´s ne AMG Version von Surly ?



WAS HAB ICH GESAGT!?!?


----------



## murmel04 (29. Dezember 2016)

Danke euch für die Erläuterungen
Ich bin ja echt noch ein absoluter Neuling im Bereich Fatbike und den dazugehörigen Reifen.

Was mich bei Bud und Lou noch abschreckt ( auch bei den Maxxis, ich hab ja 4,0)
Sind die 4,6. 
stell mir vor die sind echt schwer zu treten, bilde ich mir zumindest ein, lasse mich aber gerne eines anderen belehren


----------



## nordstadt (29. Dezember 2016)

Die AMG Version hat dann aber profillose Straßenreifen und taugt im Gelände nichts ausser zugesetzten reifen, sprich wie hier das englische Pendant:


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2016)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Die AMG Version hat dann aber profillose Straßenreifen und taugt im Gelände nichts ausser zugesetzten reifen, sprich wie hier das englische Pendant:



Wie geil!   Fehlt nur noch, dass ein LJ80 neben dran fährt und mitleidig nach oben lächelt


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2016)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Erläuterungen
> Ich bin ja echt noch ein absoluter Neuling im Bereich Fatbike und den dazugehörigen Reifen.
> 
> Was mich bei Bud und Lou noch abschreckt ( auch bei den Maxxis, ich hab ja 4,0)
> ...



Wenn Du, was Rollwiderstand anbetrifft, mit den Ground Control klar gekommen bist, kommst Du auch mit Bud/Lou klar. 
Die MAXXIS erfordern meiner persönlichen Meinung nach nochmals etwas mehr "Oberschenkel-Input"


----------



## murmel04 (29. Dezember 2016)

Fatster schrieb:


> Wenn Du, was Rollwiderstand anbetrifft, mit den Ground Control klar gekommen bist, kommst Du auch mit Bud/Lou klar.
> Die MAXXIS erfordern meiner persönlichen Meinung nach nochmals etwas mehr "Oberschenkel-Input"



Vom Rollwiderstand war der Ground Control klasse, allerdings der Grip oder das was man so nett war mir echt zu wenig, der ist mir ja schon bei leicht feuchtem abgeschmiert. 

Trifft die Oberschenkelkraft beim Maxxis auch in der 4,0 Variante zu, hab allerdings komplett FBR in 4,0 drauf.
Wobei da kann ich immer sagen es liegt am Reifen das ich so langsam bin


----------



## Wilbi69 (29. Dezember 2016)

Mich machen die dicken Teifen optisch an und beim Bremsen, Klettern und in Schrägen sind sie stärker als meine GC und Collosus.Etwas mehr Schenkelschmerz stimmt aus meiner Sicht und kann sein dass ich somit langsamer wäre aber ihre Stärken li


 ebe ich trotzdem Habe für Herbst Winter auf beiden Fatten die Minions.


----------



## murmel04 (29. Dezember 2016)

@Wilbi69, endlich ist mal eines deiner Bikes auch schmutzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (29. Dezember 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gibt´s ne AMG Version von Surly ?



Knard 4.8.  B)


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2016)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Knard 4.8.  B)



*STRIKE*!


----------



## Wilbi69 (29. Dezember 2016)

@murmel04: ich liebe Schlamm und gehe bei strömendem Regen in den Wald ..ist dann auch kein Sherif unterwegs aber da habe ich bisher keine Fotos gemacht....muss ich ändern


----------



## Keeper1407 (30. Dezember 2016)

> Und ich liiiiiebe einfach die absolute Sorglosigkeit



Genau das ist der Punkt, warum ich mit den Maxxis FBR unterwegs bin. 
Ich brauche mir keinen Kopf mehr machen wegen Pannenanfälligkeit usw.. Man kann einfach drauflosfahren, muss nicht immer den Weg nach Gefahren abscannen und kann so letztlich mehr die Umgebung geniessen.

Für mich das Wichtigste überhaupt. Den Rollwiderstand finde ich ok. Der Mensch ist ein Gewohnheitstier.


----------



## Fatster (30. Dezember 2016)

*WELCHER ARSCH  *

sitzt denn mittlerweile auf einem anderen als dem originalen Specialized Henge FatBoy-Sattel? Suche nämlich Letztgenannten (ersteres hab ich selber ) und würde mich über PN freuen, falls ein  Neu-Sattel-Be-Sitzer  einen sehr gerne auch *gebrauchten *Henge abgeben würde ... aber er soll in der Tat von einem FatBoy sein; ich bin da zugegebenermaßen bisserl eigen!


----------



## Allgaeufex (31. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (31. Dezember 2016)

so, habs hinter mich gebracht.
jetzt muss ich nur noch die vordere Bremsleitung erneuern.


----------



## Wilbi69 (3. Januar 2017)

@Kyuss1975 : bin gespannt was Du berichtest bezueglich der Lauf! Mein Kum
pel hatte gestern vor dem Schnee Spass auf meinem Fatboy


----------



## Aardvark (3. Januar 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> so, habs hinter mich gebracht.
> jetzt muss ich nur noch die vordere Bremsleitung erneuern. Anhang anzeigen 560051


Was ist das denn für ein großer Spalt am unteren Steuerlager? Oder täuscht das?
Bei meiner liegt das Steuerrohr direkt auf mit nem Minispalt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (6. Januar 2017)

Hab mal auf Tubeless umgebastelt!
Hätte ich nicht gedacht,daß es so ein Unterschied ist!
Bin positiv überrascht.......


----------



## hw_doc (6. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 561848 Hab mal auf Tubeless umgebastelt!
> Hätte ich nicht gedacht,daß es so ein Unterschied ist!
> Bin positiv überrascht.......



Aaaach!  B)


----------



## F7 Uli (6. Januar 2017)

Dieter!!!!   A ha  und die bauen auch breiter )))))


----------



## Kyuss1975 (8. Januar 2017)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> @Kyuss1975 : bin gespannt was Du berichtest bezueglich der Lauf!



Ich werde berichten, sobald ich sie das erste mal im Gelände bewegt habe. Derzeit bin ich verkühlt, da geht gar nix...


----------



## Kyuss1975 (8. Januar 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein großer Spalt am unteren Steuerlager? Oder täuscht das?
> Bei meiner liegt das Steuerrohr direkt auf mit nem Minispalt.



Der war von Anfang an da. Habe einen FSA Steuersatz, der Spalt ergibt sich aus dem Gegenstück zum Lagerring.
Mir wurde gesagt, das ist normal.
Mich hat es auch gewundert, dass mir beim Zerlegen das Lager unterhalb herausgeflogen ist. Dachte, das müsste fest eingepresst sein?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Januar 2017)

Das ist normal,das Lager ist nicht eingepresst!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (8. Januar 2017)

So, der Fettbube ist jetzt fürs Erste fertig. 
Farblich ist soweit alles angepasst, 1 x 11 funktioniert super (zumindest vom Bikeshop bis zu mir heim am Asphalt). 
Die Gangsprünge finde ich bisher überhaupt nicht schlimm, nun muss ich nur noch in den Schädel kriegen, dass der Hebel für die Sattelstütze unterm Lenker ist. 
Anfang Februar kommt dann noch der Selle SMP Dynamic in neongelb und mit dem halben Gewicht des aktuell verbauten SMP Extra.
Das bringt noch mal fast einen viertel Kilo.
Anfang Frühjahr plane ich die Umrüstung auf schlauchlos, das sollte dann mit den Jumbo Jims 60 tpi dann gute 2 Kilo Gewichtsersparnis bringen.
In weiterer Folge, je nachdem wie ich Geld übrig habe folgt dann die Hinterradnabe von Hope und später dann die Hope Kurbeln.
Ebenso plane ich die XTR Bremsen gegen Hope Tech 3 auszutauschen.
Und das alles schön blau eloxiert. 
Alles in allem könnte ich den Bock auf verträgliche unter 13 Kilo bringen, ohne an Komfort und Standfestigkeit einzubüßen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (8. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das ist normal,das Lager ist nicht eingepresst!


Komisch, dass bei meinem ein Spalt ist.
Ich habe aber auch nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen können und es funktioniert auch von Anfang an.


----------



## criscross (8. Januar 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Komisch, dass bei meinem ein Spalt ist.
> Ich habe aber auch nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen können und es funktioniert auch von Anfang an.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 562754


bist du sicher das der Steuersatz richtig eingebaut ist ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Januar 2017)

@Kyuss1975 hast du den schwarzen Alukonus von der alten Alugabel mit verwendet?
Dann ist der Spalt normal!
Ich habe einen dünneren 45 Grad Konus verbaut,dann wird der Spalt kleiner!

P.S. Schwalbe JJ gibt es nicht in 60Tpi,die haben alle 127Tpi!


----------



## Mr_Slow (8. Januar 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Komisch, dass bei meinem ein Spalt ist.
> Ich habe aber auch nichts ungewöhnliches feststellen können und es funktioniert auch von Anfang an.



Sicher das du das Lager richtig eingebaut hast ?
Ich hatte bei der Art Lager beim ersten mal auch meine liebe not.
Sah bei mir am Anfang recht ähnlich aus.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Januar 2017)

Michael,lass dich nicht bekloppt machen,der Spalt ist bei dem von dir verwendeten Konusring normal!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (8. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 562763
> @Kyuss1975 hast du den schwarzen Alukonus von der alten Alugabel mit verwendet?
> Dann ist der Spalt normal!
> Ich habe einen dünneren 45 Grad Konus verbaut,dann wird der Spalt kleiner!
> ...



Ja genau, den Konusring hab ich verwendet wie vorgesehen. 
Dann bin ich beruhigt. Die haben wohl bei den günstigen Fatboys einfach verbaut was gerade griffbereit war. 
Bei den Jumbo Jims meine ich natürlich die LiteSkin Variante.


----------



## BigJohn (9. Januar 2017)

@Kyuss1975 Wenn dich der Spalt stört, kannst du das sehr gut mit einem O-Ring überbrücken. Habe ich hier auch so gemacht: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1346618?in=set (die Reifen sind etwas schmal, darum belasse ich es bei einem Link)


----------



## Kyuss1975 (9. Januar 2017)

Heute ging sich ein bisserl icebiken aus.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Januar 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrachenDingsda (10. Januar 2017)

Der Karton ist aber klein, ist da ein 20er kinderfatbike drin?


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 563525


Raus damit.....


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Januar 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Der Karton ist aber klein, ist da ein 20er kinderfatbike drin?



Hm, das Meles muss(te) gehen, Dieter baut gerne leichte Räder auf und der Karton hat eine Größe, nach der da ein kleiner Rahmen (S) reinpassen könnte. Fatboy Carbon/S-Works?

Aber igendwie...da steht was drauf von "This bike is built..." und der Karton ist auf den zweiten Blick irgendwie zu klein für einen "erwachsenen" Rahmen. 

Mach's mal auf. Specialized mag ich nicht, aber das interessiert mich jetzt trotzdem.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Januar 2017)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Hm, das Meles muss(te) gehen, Dieter baut gerne leichte Räder auf und der Karton hat eine Größe, nach der da ganz gut ein Rahmen reinpassen könnte. Fatboy Carbon/S-Works?


Schön wär's!
Leider " nur" Alu.
Aber schwierig dranzukommen!


----------



## Fabeymer (10. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Aber schwierig dranzukommen!



Und auch schwierig zu erkennen...


----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2017)

Laufräder?  ..Nee...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Januar 2017)




----------



## taunusteufel78 (10. Januar 2017)

Puh, da hat der Karton aber optisch stark getäuscht....


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Januar 2017)

ha nach blau kommt ff-grün


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Januar 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ha nach blau kommt ff-grün


Man muß nehmen,was man bekommen kann.
Orange wäre mir lieber gewesen......


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Januar 2017)

Das orange aus 2015?
In L können wir gerne tauschen


----------



## F7 Uli (11. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 563564


Passt wohl gut mit den Nexties


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Januar 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Passt wohl gut mit den Nexties


Leider garnicht!


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Leider garnicht!


Strahlen und Neu machen


----------



## hw_doc (11. Januar 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Strahlen und Neu machen



Ja, die Felgen!
B)


----------



## Dutshlander (11. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ja, die Felgen!
> B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Januar 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Strahlen und Neu machen


Ziehe ich in Erwägung (wenn du den Rahmen meinst),aber zur Zeit hat der Pulverer mind. 4Wochen Vorlaufzeit.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Januar 2017)

Passt!


----------



## cherokee190 (11. Januar 2017)

so ein "S" Rahmen sieht doch immer wieder schnuckelig aus  und die Farbe finde ich so schlecht nun auch nicht


----------



## Der Kokopelli (11. Januar 2017)

Chic! Ich bin mal ne Tour gefahren, da war ein Außendienstler von Specialized dabei mit einem grünen Fatboy und ich hatte die grünen Felgen drauf, da war der Speci-Mann gleich scharf drauf, weil sie so gut zu seinem Bike passen würden, scheint aber ein anderes Grün zu sein... 


 

PS: Witzig, wenn man sich selber auf nem Bild im Hintergrund aufm Kalender sieht


----------



## Meister-Dieter (11. Januar 2017)

@Der Kokopelli Tja Harald,so geht es halt den Stars!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (13. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Passt!Anhang anzeigen 563832


Bitte, die Farbe ist ja wohl voll geil! ❤


----------



## Kyuss1975 (13. Januar 2017)

Wir haben heute 20 cm Powder bekommen. Da hab ichs nicht lassen können und hab mich auf den Berg gequält.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Januar 2017)

Die ist schon mal Fact


----------



## Rubberduckxi (14. Januar 2017)

Wie viele FB hast du mittlerweile ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Januar 2017)

Rubberduckxi schrieb:


> Wie viele FB hast du mittlerweile ?


Nur drei!


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Januar 2017)

Psst. nicht weiter sagen,  er kann nur bis 3 Zählen. _duckundweg_



__


----------



## Rubberduckxi (14. Januar 2017)

Mach dann mal Foto von der gesamten FB Population. Dann können wir selber zählen


----------



## Aardvark (14. Januar 2017)

Nächste Woche gehen von mir Fatboy Teile in den Bikemarkt. ich hab Bilder im Album falls ihr schonmal gucken möchtet.


----------



## Wilbi69 (14. Januar 2017)

@Meister-Dieter : was ist das für eine Gabel?


----------



## hw_doc (14. Januar 2017)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> @Meister-Dieter : was ist das für eine Gabel?



Steht doch wirklich alles drauf...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wj500 (14. Januar 2017)

was'n das fuer ne Farbe? Die vom 2014er Fatboy Pro?
Kommt auf den Bildern cool rüber.


----------



## Wilbi69 (15. Januar 2017)

Endlich die schicken Pedale auf dem Fatboy...jetzt muss nur noch das Blatt kleiner.34 Zähne sind am Berg zu viel

 war im Schnee natürlich traumhaft


----------



## Meister-Dieter (15. Januar 2017)




----------



## Andre71 (16. Januar 2017)

Mein Fatboy.
Gabel und rahmen in dieselbe farbe. XL rahmen


----------



## Alex0303 (16. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 565183



Sehr geil gemacht.
Der Rahmen bekommt die Aufmerksamkeit.
Der Rest in dezentem schwarz


----------



## F7 Uli (16. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 565183


Gut gemacht


----------



## Fatster (18. Januar 2017)

Gerade noch DFB (Dirty FatBoy)





schwupps 

Jetzt CFttPB


----------



## Alex0303 (18. Januar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Jetzt CFttPB
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 566002



An deiner Stelle würd ich das Wasser mal überprüfen lassen


----------



## Fatster (18. Januar 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle würd ich das Wasser mal überprüfen lassen



1:0 für dich!


----------



## carbonpiet (18. Januar 2017)

Gerade noch KlappFatBoy...







... und plötzlich erwachsen:






(sorry Rainer, das mußte sein!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (18. Januar 2017)

carbonpiet schrieb:


> Gerade noch KlappFatBoy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ... und ich dachte *wir *hätten "bedenkliches" Wasser. 
Aber offenbar ist "Philipsburg" doch schlimmer als "Neckarwestheim"


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Januar 2017)

Passende Sattelklemmen gebastelt
Mal sehen,ob sie halten.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Januar 2017)

So schaut's aus!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Januar 2017)

11000g Special(ized)power


----------



## criscross (20. Januar 2017)

beim Gewicht da geht doch bestimmt noch was, oder ?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Januar 2017)

Nee,laß ma,dat hatten wir schon!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (21. Januar 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> beim Gewicht da geht doch bestimmt noch was, oder ?


11 Kilo sind eh fantastisch.
Davon kann ich nur träumen.


----------



## criscross (21. Januar 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> 11 Kilo sind eh fantastisch.
> Davon kann ich nur träumen.


ja schon....
aber mit Geländetauglichen Reifen wirds ja auch wieder schwerer


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Januar 2017)

@criscross hast Recht,dann wiegt es 11800g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## criscross (21. Januar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 566878 @criscross hast Recht,dann wiegt es 11800g


ich wusste es doch.....da geht noch was


----------



## Fatster (21. Januar 2017)

"one of these days"  oder  "_wenn's läuft, dann läu.._" .. äh .. "_wenn's bricht, dann schleichst_"  

Heute war die erste ernsthafte Ausfahrt mit dem Fa(s)tBoy geplant.
Deshalb war's mir auch ziemlich egal, dass ich mir heute früh beim Gassigehen mit dem Hund einen Lendenwirbel verklemmt hatte. Wieder selbst eingerenkt, ne Diclofenac hinterher und weiter im Text. 

Drei Stunden später ist dann beim Anziehen ne Schlaufe der 5.10 gerissen ,
*


 

spätestens da *hätte ich eigentlich nun stutzig werden und die "Zeichen" sehen sollen ... hab ich aber nich  und deshalb kam nach 15 oberspassigen Schnee-Kilometer  was kommen musste:





Umlenkrolle wech!?  Ausgerechnet heute hab ich natürlich keine Ersatzumlenkrolle dabei; hab ich zusammen mit den faltbaren Ersatzspeichen am 9:Zero:7  
Da unterwegs also nicht zu beheben, war das natürlich ne ziemliche Spaßbremse .. naja, mit "groß / groß" ließ sich wenigstens noch eine Vmax von 10,8 km/h auf der Ebene erreichen; Fatbiker, was willst Du mehr? 

War dann auf dem direkten Heimweg aber doch noch schön, zumal es fast nur noch bergab ging 





P.S.:
Zuhause angekommen hat Amazon die falsche Thermosflasche geliefert ...  ... "_wenn's läuft_ ...."


----------



## franky2222 (21. Januar 2017)

Ja. Wenn's läuft ....[emoji31]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Januar 2017)

Ich würde alles auf die Reifen schieben ......... 

Gute Besserung


----------



## Fatster (22. Januar 2017)

's duud wieder 






Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich würde alles auf die Reifen schieben .........
> Gute Besserung



Hömma, Du Thread-Terrorist 

ich hab nicht nur nen Stinkefingersmiley!


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Januar 2017)

Bin ja schon ganz lieb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (22. Januar 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bin ja schon ganz lieb


Was is Regel Nr. 1


----------



## Fatster (22. Januar 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Was is Regel Nr. 1



Der @Fatster hat immer Recht!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (23. Januar 2017)

Ich war gestern am Forstsee. Die Runde von zuhause weg war gut 43 km lang aber es hat sich ausgezahlt.


----------



## hw_doc (24. Januar 2017)

Mal ne Frage an die Speci-Experten:
Ist das Aluding bereits der Konus? Falls ja, wie bekommt man den runter und welches preiswerte Steuersatz-Unterteil mit 56 mm würde alternativ passen?

Die Gabel stammt aus nem orangefarbenen Fatboy...


----------



## damianfromhell (24. Januar 2017)

Bekommst nicht runter soviel kann ich sagen


----------



## Dutshlander (24. Januar 2017)

nee geht nicht ab ist fest geklebt


----------



## hw_doc (25. Januar 2017)

Ist das denn der Konus?


----------



## Dutshlander (25. Januar 2017)

ja das ist er


----------



## hw_doc (25. Januar 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ja das ist er



Was für ein Steuersatz passt denn da - und was ist da serienmäßig verbaut?
Die Daten von Specialized sind dabei nicht hilfsreich...


----------



## Aardvark (25. Januar 2017)

Da das ein "Tapert" Schaft ist passt unten 1.1/2" und oben 1.1/8"

Das Steuerrohr am Fatboy hat die Vorbereitung für einen "Drop in" Steuersatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (25. Januar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Was für ein Steuersatz passt denn da - und was ist da serienmäßig verbaut?
> Die Daten von Specialized sind dabei nicht hilfsreich...


Steffen,schau mal in diesem Thread auf die Seite 2, bzw. auf die Seite 3!
Da war der User @projekt so nett und hat uns alle Teile aufgelistet!


----------



## duke209 (26. Januar 2017)

Moin,

bin am überlegen mein Fatboy einem downgrading zu unterziehen und wieder die Carbonfork einzubauen.

Warum? Ich fahre an sich nur noch mit meinem Caad1 und zukünftig wieder vermehrt mit einem LV-Enduro. Das Spezi ist für die Lady oder wenn ich mal "Bock" habe. Und genau dann hät ich wieder das echte "Fat" Feeling als Gegenpart zu den beiden anderen. Bei Familienausflügen fühlt sich meine Lady eh wohler auf dem Caad1...

*Die Frage ist nun: *Weiß oder Schwarz (Glanz) lackieren lassen??

Was meint ihr? Weiß wäre ein schöner satter Kontrast - Eyecatcher. Durch weiß würde sicher die dicke Carbonforke noch mächtiger wirken.
Jeweils dann auf den Innenseiten mit dezenten Spezi-Decals der anderen Farbe.

(Farbe kann nicht richtig geknipst werden):


----------



## criscross (26. Januar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bin am überlegen mein Fatboy einem downgrading zu unterziehen und wieder die Carbonfork einzubauen.
> 
> ...


 
oder Ton in Ton in der Rahmenfarbe .....


----------



## duke209 (26. Januar 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> oder Ton in Ton in der Rahmenfarbe .....



Rahmen ist gepulvert, Carbon geht wohl nicht (Aussage der Firma / Bikehersteller) und eine Nasslackierung könnte dann zu Abweichungen führen.


----------



## BigJohn (26. Januar 2017)

Schwarz und weißes Felgenband


----------



## cherokee190 (26. Januar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Rahmen ist gepulvert, Carbon geht wohl nicht (Aussage der Firma / Bikehersteller) und eine Nasslackierung könnte dann zu Abweichungen führen.



Eine passende Lackierung der Gabel sollte eigentlich zu bewerkstelligen sein.
Handelt es sich beim Rahmen um ein RAL Farbton dann natürlich erst Recht.


----------



## duke209 (26. Januar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Schwarz und weißes Felgenband



Das ist mir dann wieder zu "bunt".  Felgenbänder werden schlicht schwarz bleiben.

@cherokee190 : ist eine Neon-Sonderfarbe.....und in Rahmenfarbe sollte sie nicht werden, möchte Kontrast


----------



## criscross (26. Januar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Das ist mir dann wieder zu "bunt".  Felgenbänder werden schlicht schwarz bleiben.
> 
> @cherokee190 : ist eine Neon-Sonderfarbe.....und in Rahmenfarbe sollte sie nicht werden, möchte Kontrast


dann bleibt wohl nur Weiss,
das gelbe Fatboy Pro hat ja auch ne weisse Bluto...


----------



## duke209 (26. Januar 2017)

criscross schrieb:


> dann bleibt wohl nur Weiss,
> das gelbe Fatboy Pro hat ja auch ne weisse Bluto...



Das sagst du so einfach ......die Carbon in schwarz wäre sicherlich auch nice (sieht nach meinem Geschmack jetzt ja auch stimmig aus).
Klar, das Pro hat ne weisse Bluto, gefällt mir auch (gestern erst eins wieder gesehen)..............dreh mich im Kreis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (26. Januar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Weiß oder Schwarz (Glanz) lackieren lassen??


Meine Stimme für Mattweiß mit mattschwarzer Carbongabel.


----------



## cherokee190 (26. Januar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> @cherokee190 : ist eine Neon-Sonderfarbe.....und in Rahmenfarbe sollte sie nicht werden, möchte Kontrast



Na dann wird's doch einfach, Gabel im schönen, etwas dunkleren Metallic Blau


----------



## duke209 (26. Januar 2017)

FlowinFlo schrieb:


> Meine Stimme für Mattweiß mit mattschwarzer Carbongabel.


----------



## Dutshlander (26. Januar 2017)

Originale Carbongabel schleifen und gut is  _(fast fertig)_


----------



## hw_doc (26. Januar 2017)

Welche Farbe hat denn die Originalgabel?
UD-Schwarz mit irgendwas?

Hab ja gerade eine frische Gabel hier und finde das schwarz schillernde UD-Carbon auch für Deinen Rahmen ideal!


----------



## duke209 (26. Januar 2017)

Is die Gabel eines rot/schwarzen Expert...also schwarz/rot.
Matt geschliffen ginge auch, wobei das bei meiner dann nicht gehen sollte. 
Ich tendiere zu weiß, denke wird der erste Versuch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (26. Januar 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> Is die Gabel eines rot/schwarzen Expert...also schwarz/rot.
> Matt geschliffen ginge auch, wobei das bei meiner dann nicht gehen sollte.
> Ich tendiere zu weiß, denke wird der erste Versuch werden



Nee!  

Kleb mal das Rot mit schwarzem Tape ab und schau Dir das Ergebis an!
An einen so schönen Effekt kommst Du nicht mehr!


----------



## flatratte (26. Januar 2017)

Verstehe ich nicht? Ist doch so fein, wie es ist! Ich würde es lassen und freuen, daß es so schick ist.

Gruß
flatratte


----------



## Aardvark (30. Januar 2017)

Endlich die Zeit gefunden den Rahmen pulvern zu lassen, jetzt entsteht der Tourer in meiner Küche. Die fehlenden Teile kommen die Woche


----------



## Fatster (30. Januar 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Endlich die Zeit gefunden den Rahmen pulvern zu lassen, jetzt entsteht der Tourer in meiner Küche. Die fehlenden Teile kommen die Woche



Jetzt weiß ich auch, wieso die KNARDS so lange nicht lieferbar waren ... die sind alle an *deinen *FatBoys


----------



## Aardvark (30. Januar 2017)

ey nöö, ich hab bloß ein Paar. Am anderen sind nun Bud und Lou fix. Und auf dem jetzt die Knards. Ich muss dann mal bei Zeiten bei dir das 29"+ Setup klauen für touren die man nichtunbedingt fat fahren muss.


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> für touren die man nichtunbedingt fat fahren muss.



Kapier ich nicht


----------



## Aardvark (30. Januar 2017)

Nun ja. Das ist Glaubenssache, denke ich. Ich fahre auch am liebsten fat. Aber wenn man mit anderen nicht-Fatbikes tagelang Gravel fährt oder nur Waldwege dann ist das mit den den Dicken schon ätzend. Und für mehrtägiges Bikepacking darf man schon mal variabel sein. Fatboy Rahmen sind da ganz gut zu gebrauchen weil sie eben auch bis 29+ ohne Probleme aufnehmen.
Bei meinem M kommt auch nix anderes als 26x4.8 rein.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. Februar 2017)




----------



## Dutshlander (1. Februar 2017)

ich weiß immer noch nicht wie du es schaffst die Reifen soooo sauber zu halten


----------



## hw_doc (1. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 570636



Oh, Hamburger (Felgen)!  B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (2. Februar 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> ey nöö, ich hab bloß ein Paar. Am anderen sind nun Bud und Lou fix. Und auf dem jetzt die Knards. Ich muss dann mal bei Zeiten bei dir das 29"+ Setup klauen für touren die man nichtunbedingt fat fahren muss.



Bud & Lou, mehr nicht brauchst Du!  
Aber auch mit Knards 4.8 fatbiken richtig Laune macht!  
Wobei die Knards in 29+ natürlich auch einer jeden haben muss! 

Oh man ... ich muss meine Pillen wieder nehmen ....


----------



## Aardvark (2. Februar 2017)

sooooo. Noch die Bremsen, Pedale, Gabel einkürzen (und ne neue Steckachse, die hab ich mir soeben voll zerbröselt)...


----------



## Fatster (2. Februar 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> sooooo. Noch die Bremsen, Pedale, Gabel einkürzen (und ne neue Steckachse, die hab ich mir soeben voll zerbröselt)...



Lässiges Bike  ... aber der rote Schaltzug will mir irgendwie nicht so richtig gefallen


----------



## Aardvark (2. Februar 2017)

Das mit dem roten Schaltzug ist ne Macke von mir. Alle meine Umbauten hatten und haben immer den roten Schaltzug am Schaltwerk.


----------



## Smart_Sam (2. Februar 2017)

@Aardvark  ist das ne Salsa Gabel an dem weissen Fatboy ? Gefällt mir besser als die dicke Orginale


----------



## Aardvark (3. Februar 2017)

Ja, ne Bearpaw 150x15. Hab ich genommen weil ich die Zwei Lastenaufnahmen für den Tourer gut brauchen kann.


----------



## Alex0303 (5. Februar 2017)

nach 4 Stunden Arbeit wurde das Projekt "1xFatbike" umgesetzt.
Inkl. "neuer" Bremsen
Voller Erfolg 

Bilder folgen bei Tageslicht...

Auf eine neue Kurbel musste ich leider verzichten. Hab stattdessen ein Race Face NW Kettenblatt mit 30T montiert.
Das "blaue" Schaltwerk + Trigger hab ich ja vor ein paar Wochen schon an anderer Stelle gezeigt...

Griffe probier ich mal die ESI Chunky.

Eine vorhandene Sram X0 Trail hab ich statt der zuvor montierten Shimano Zee verbaut.
Die hat mich nach zwei Jahren einfach immer noch nicht überzeugt...
Also wenn jemand Interesse daran hat einfach melden


----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Griffe probier ich mal die ESI Chunky.


Die fand ich bei kalten Temperaturen eher unangenehm. Schreib mal was dazu, wenn du Erfahrungen gesammelt hast.


----------



## Rommos (7. Februar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Die fand ich bei kalten Temperaturen eher unangenehm. Schreib mal was dazu, wenn du Erfahrungen gesammelt hast.


Griffheizung???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (7. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Griffheizung???


Vielleicht wären sie damit etwas geschmeidiger geworden. Ich schätze dich mal so ein, dass du die Esis kennst und vermutlich auch besitzt. Die sollen sich ja beim warm werden der Kontur der Hand anpassen. Bei ein- bis zweistelligen Minusgraden ist aber nicht viel mit warm werden und meine Hände wollten sicherlich nicht teilen. 
Dementsprechend fuhren sie sich eher bockig...


----------



## Rommos (7. Februar 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Vielleicht wären sie damit etwas geschmeidiger geworden. Ich schätze dich mal so ein, dass du die Esis kennst und vermutlich auch besitzt. Die sollen sich ja beim warm werden der Kontur der Hand anpassen. Bei ein- bis zweistelligen Minusgraden ist aber nicht viel mit warm werden und meine Hände wollten sicherlich nicht teilen.
> Dementsprechend fuhren sie sich eher bockig...



In der Tat bin ich nur mit ESI unterwegs, in allen 3 Varianten. Aber ich bin da wohl eher unsensibel (deshalb auch alle Versionen ) und erwarte nicht eine perfekte Anpassung an die Handkontur durch Wärme (so wie dies komischen Matrazen....). Ich ändere eh immer wieder leicht die Griffposition. Und wenn es saukalt ist, hab ich eh dickere Handschuhe und bin da noch weniger auf solche Dinge konzentriert...

Ich weiß nur, dass ich so feste Gummigriffe nicht mag...


----------



## Rubberduckxi (7. Februar 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> sooooo. Noch die Bremsen, Pedale, Gabel einkürzen (und ne neue Steckachse, die hab ich mir soeben voll zerbröselt)...


Einer der seine Linie durchzieht


----------



## Fatster (7. Februar 2017)

Bei dem SPECIALIZED-Vorrat den der sich mittlerweile zugelegt hat frag ich mich, was der sich noch so alles durchzieht


----------



## Sandro31 (7. Februar 2017)

Felgenband und neue Reifen montiert, morgen kommen die Schläuche wieder raus und Milch rein .


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Februar 2017)

@Sandro31 bin gespannt,ob die LS Version dicht wird!
Bitte berichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (7. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Sandro31 bin gespannt,ob die LS Version dicht wird!
> Bitte berichten!


Habe ich schon mal dicht bekommen.


----------



## Sandro31 (7. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Sandro31 bin gespannt,ob die LS Version dicht wird!
> Bitte berichten!


Die sind damals sofort dicht gewesen.


----------



## Rommos (7. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Sandro31 bin gespannt,ob die LS Version dicht wird!
> Bitte berichten!


Also meine 4.4er LiteSkin sind auch ohne Problem dicht


----------



## Sandro31 (7. Februar 2017)

Rommos schrieb:


> Also meine 4.4er LiteSkin sind auch ohne Problem dicht


Dafür ist die Milch ja da


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Februar 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Dafür ist die Milch ja da


Ist klar,daß die Milch dazu da ist.
Hab aber auch schon erlebt,daß die Milch aus den Reifenflanken schwitzt.
Deshalb meine Frage.....


----------



## Sandro31 (7. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ist klar,daß die Milch dazu da ist.
> Hab aber auch schon erlebt,daß die Milch aus den Reifenflanken schwitzt.
> Deshalb meine Frage.....


Das hatte ich auch schon, ist dann aber weggegangen und dicht geworden.


----------



## Aardvark (8. Februar 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Bei dem SPECIALIZED-Vorrat den der sich mittlerweile zugelegt hat frag ich mich, was der sich noch so alles durchzieht


Das sind doch bloß zwei...aber: für den Tourer wird es ein zweites Setup mit 29+ und so einem Wooddinges Rennrad touringlenker von Salsa geben. Irgendwann.


----------



## Nasi (8. Februar 2017)

Hi zusammen,

habe mich nun doch durchgerungen mein Fattlylein zu zeigen.

War im Dezember das Burtsltagsgeschenk von meiner Holden. Nachdem ich im Sommer eine Probefahrt gemacht habe, diese alle meine Vorurteile in Luft aufgelöst hat und ein gaaaanz starkes haben müssen Gefühl bei mir hervorgerufen hat.
Bis auf die Sattelstütze noch alles Original (Comp Carbon) nur die Sattelstütze gegen eine versenkbare Stütze getauscht, Command Post IRcc, dazu noch Tacho, Flaschenhalter und GPS Halter.

Auf den ersten Touren habe ich betteln müssen das meine Holde mir mein Fattylein wieder gibt, zum Glück ist der Rahmen Ihr etwas zu groß.










 
Neben meinen anderen Bikes eine echte Bereicherung die ich mir so nicht vorgestellt hätte.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Sandro31 (9. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Sandro31 bin gespannt,ob die LS Version dicht wird!
> Bitte berichten!


Sind dicht !


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Februar 2017)

Super,dann kann ich ja loslegen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (9. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Super,dann kann ich ja loslegen!


War kein Problem sind sofort dicht gewesen.


----------



## Smart_Sam (9. Februar 2017)

Kann mir einer sagen was für einen Gabelkonus zum Fatboy Expert mit orginal Steuerlager passt wenn ich die Carbongabel durch eine andere tapered Gabel ersetze ? 1,5 Zoll drop in  denke ich sollte passen - kann man da jeden beliebigen nehmen ?  Den https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=150858;menu=1000,4,40;page=36 zum Beispiel ?


----------



## hw_doc (9. Februar 2017)

Smart_Sam schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen was für einen Gabelkonus zum Fatboy Expert mit orginal Steuerlager passt wenn ich die Carbongabel durch eine andere tapered Gabel ersetze ? 1,5 Zoll drop in  denke ich sollte passen - kann man da jeden beliebigen nehmen ?  Den https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=150858;menu=1000,4,40;page=36 zum Beispiel ?



Da steht es geschrieben - @projekt war mal so nett...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Februar 2017)

Schon wieder,......hier liest kaum einer die vorherigen Seiten!


----------



## Smart_Sam (9. Februar 2017)

Sorr


Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Schon wieder,......hier liest kaum einer die vorherigen Seiten!


Sorry das ich so dumm gefragt habe. Habe die Tage alle 100 Seiten durchgelesen nach der Suche nach einem passenden Ersatztretlager für die E13 Kurbel. Wie konnte ich da nur diesen PDF Anhang übersehen um mich nun dran zu Erinnern nach der Suche dieses Gabelkonus.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Februar 2017)

Na,hat ja noch geklappt!


----------



## Alex0303 (11. Februar 2017)

Wie gesagt.. die Bilder nach dem Umbau.
Freu mich auf die erste Ausfahrt...



 

Ich steh auf die kleinen Details der Schaltung 


 

Die vorder Bremsleitung ist noch nicht final. Das muss ich noch kürzen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Februar 2017)

Kaffeefahrt


----------



## Dutshlander (14. Februar 2017)

sauber _(e reifen)_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (24. Februar 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

Kleine Frage, hat jemand von euch die Geo Daten vom Fatboy Expert 2015 in M.
Oder kann mir sagen ob die Daten mit den aktuellen Model (Carbon) identisch sind?
Danke schon mal 

Grüsse


----------



## duke209 (24. Februar 2017)

Kannst doch hier vergleichen: https://www.specialized.com/es/en/bikes/adventure/fatboy
Das Fatboy SE zum Beispiel ist die Basis des Expert 2015  - also identische Geo. Dann mit den neuen Carbon Teilen abgleichen.

Hier die 2015er Werte


----------



## murmel04 (24. Februar 2017)

Danke


----------



## jenselle (24. Februar 2017)

Ich suche zu meiner Stout XC Pro Hinterradnabe einen Freilauf (Sperrklinken, drei Stück), der für 11-fach geeignet ist. Die Nabe hat eine Breite von 197mm. Die Achse hat 12mm Innendurchmesser und 15mm Aussendurchmesser.
Irgendwie hat mir kein Händler helfen können....daher meine Frage hier im Forum. 
Was sind das für Freiläufe? Kann man auch einen XD Freilaufkörper verbauen.

LG

Jens


----------



## F7 Uli (24. Februar 2017)

Beim Spezialized Händler eine comp. neue Nabe mit XD bestellen. Die gibt es doch auch im  Carbon Fat. Oder am besten gleich auf Hope umrüsten.


----------



## hw_doc (24. Februar 2017)

jenselle schrieb:


> Ich suche zu meiner Stout XC Pro Hinterradnabe einen Freilauf (Sperrklinken, drei Stück), der für 11-fach geeignet ist. Die Nabe hat eine Breite von 197mm. Die Achse hat 12mm Innendurchmesser und 15mm Aussendurchmesser.
> Irgendwie hat mir kein Händler helfen können....daher meine Frage hier im Forum.
> Was sind das für Freiläufe? Kann man auch einen XD Freilaufkörper verbauen.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht passt der hier:
https://www.hibike.de/specialized-f...tboy-expert-p52996aee641c72dcea8be7b986e2eeba

Rückwärtssuche führt hier hin:
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/components/stout-xc-90-pro-rear/114664

B)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jenselle (24. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Vielleicht passt der hier:
> https://www.hibike.de/specialized-f...tboy-expert-p52996aee641c72dcea8be7b986e2eeba
> 
> Der Freilaufkörper hat einen zu kleinen Innendurchmesser, passt also nur für kleinere Achsen.
> ...


----------



## hw_doc (24. Februar 2017)

@jenselle 

Sicher? Also hier
https://www.specialized.com/de/de/components/wheels/fatboy-sl-26/106057
steht, dass die S141000002 das richtige Teil sei.
So war ich auch auf die US-Seite gekommen.

Falls das stimmt, was Du sagst, lass Dir von Specialized die richtige Partnummer geben...


----------



## jenselle (24. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> @jenselle
> 
> Sicher? Also hier
> https://www.specialized.com/de/de/components/wheels/fatboy-sl-26/106057
> ...


Japp, habe das besagte Teil S141000002 bestellt und: es passt nicht! Habe schon versucht mit Specialized den richtigen Freilauf zu finden. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, die haben selber nicht den Durchblick.....


----------



## hw_doc (25. Februar 2017)

jenselle schrieb:


> Japp, habe das besagte Teil S141000002 bestellt und: es passt nicht! Habe schon versucht mit Specialized den richtigen Freilauf zu finden. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, die haben selber nicht den Durchblick.....



Dann würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher mit einer Shimano- oder Sunrace-Kassette liebäugeln, bevor ich mich weiter damit beschäftige...


----------



## Aardvark (25. Februar 2017)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem fertigen Umbau


----------



## Kyuss1975 (28. Februar 2017)

jenselle schrieb:


> Japp, habe das besagte Teil S141000002 bestellt und: es passt nicht! Habe schon versucht mit Specialized den richtigen Freilauf zu finden. Das ist gar nicht so einfach, die haben selber nicht den Durchblick.....



Nimm einfach eine Hope Nabe. Die Fatsno Pro 4 ist vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ausgezeichnet, wunderbar verarbeitet und sieht gut aus.
Ich verstehe nicht, warum man eine original Billigsdorfer Stout Nabe haben will.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (28. Februar 2017)

So, war auch wieder mal ein bissl unterwegs. 
Mit dem neuen Vorbau hab ich eine Freude. Ist zwar einen Zentimeter länger (70 mm) als der originale, macht aber vom Gefühl her keinen Unterschied. Zudem ist er schön neongelb gepulvert und nicht so wie mein alter Vorbau, dilettantisch von mir selbst lackiert. 
Die Lauf hab ich im groben Wurzelgelände noch nicht getestet, im normalen Gelände, wie auch auf den mit Schlaglöchern übersäten Straßen ist sie gut.
So wie es die Finanzen heuer zulassen, werde ich die meisten Komponenten auf Hope umrüsten, dann fliegen auch die XTR Bremsen runter.


----------



## jenselle (28. Februar 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Nimm einfach eine Hope Nabe. Die Fatsno Pro 4 ist vom Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis ausgezeichnet, wunderbar verarbeitet und sieht gut aus.
> Ich verstehe nicht, warum man eine original Billigsdorfer Stout Nabe haben will.


Wenn ich die Nabe tausche, dann wird das Ganze zu teuer. Ich wollte halt einen Zweitlaufradsatz, der recht günstig ist. 
War ein Kompromiss.


----------



## hw_doc (28. Februar 2017)

jenselle schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Nabe tausche, dann wird das Ganze zu teuer. Ich wollte halt einen Zweitlaufradsatz, der recht günstig ist.
> War ein Kompromiss.



Wie ich schrieb: Shimano- oder Sunrace-Kassette draufwerfen.


----------



## jenselle (28. Februar 2017)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wie ich schrieb: Shimano- oder Sunrace-Kassette draufwerfen.


Ich habe mein Problem nun gelöst: Dachte erst, dass die Shimano 11-fach nicht auf den Freilaufkörper der Nabe passt. Das lag aber nur an meinem mangelhaftem Können..... Das letzte Ritzel steht zwar ein bissel über, aber man kan die Abschluskappe draufschrauben. So einfach war das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (28. Februar 2017)

Das letzte Ritzel muß überstehen,sonst wird die Kassette nicht geklemmt!


----------



## jenselle (28. Februar 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Das letzte Ritzel muß überstehen,sonst wird die Kassette nicht geklemmt!


Japp, habe dazugelernt.....


----------



## hw_doc (28. Februar 2017)

Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte!


----------



## Kyuss1975 (1. März 2017)

jenselle schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Nabe tausche, dann wird das Ganze zu teuer. Ich wollte halt einen Zweitlaufradsatz, der recht günstig ist.
> War ein Kompromiss.


Achso, es geht um einen zweiten LRS.
Ich werde heuer noch die Nabe aus meinem Fatboy SE gegen eine Hope tauschen.
Die originale wär dann günstig zu haben.


----------



## Keeper1407 (1. März 2017)

So, jetzt ist es auch bei mir soweit. Bei meinem Fatboy SE ist das Innenlager hinüber und muss getauscht werden.
Aktuell bin ich noch mit der Original 2-fach Kurbel unterwegs. Das Tretlager beim Fatboy ist 100mm breit.

Dabei überlege ich auf eine 1-fach Kurbel umzusteigen.
Jetzt suche ich eine Alu-Kurbel, wo man zwischen einem 26-28-30 Kettenblatt wechseln kann. Wahrscheinlich wird hauptsächlich ein 28 KB gefahren (Odenwald Amorbach/Miltenberg), aber dass weiß ich erst, wenn ich mal praktische Erfahrungen damit gemacht habe.
Die Kurbel sollte was aushalten, genauso wie das Innenlager. Gerne würde ich günstige Stahl-Kettenblätter fahren.
Preis/Leistungsmäßig sollte es halt passen.

Für einen guten Tipp bezüglich einer Kurbelgarnitur, die meinen Wünschen nahe kommt, bereits jetzt meinen besten Dank.


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2017)

Die Sram GX1400 vielleicht? Kommt mit Spider und 30er Blatt und benötigt noch ein zu deinem Rahmen passendes Innenlager. 
Dazu könntest du dir dann noch ein 28er Stahlblatt von Sram holen.


----------



## Keeper1407 (1. März 2017)

@flowin Flo

Die Auswahl trifft absolut meinen Geschmack. Würde ich am liebsten sofort bestellen.
Aber passen die beiden verlinkten Teile tatsächlich zusammen?

Bin kein Kurbelprofi, aber wenn ich es richtig verstehe, ist bei der GX mit einem 94ér Lochkreis das kleinstmögliche Kettenblatt ein 30ér.
Das verlinkte Kettenblatt ist das was ich will. Das Direct Mount bedeutet doch Montage direkt auf der Kurbelachse?
Was mache ich dann mit der 4-Loch-Mitnahme der GX?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2017)

Bei der verlinkten GX lässt sich der komplette Spider demontieren. Das 30er Blatt samt Spider ist letztlich nichts anderes als das 28er Direct Mount-Blatt, was beides über 3 kleine Schrauben hinter dem Kurbelarm befestigt wird. Zwischen diesen tauschst du, wie angedacht, einfach hin und her.

Jetzt ist nur noch die Frage, welchen Tretlagerstandard dein Rahmen hat, um das richtige Lager auszuwählen.

Edit: Welche Reifenbreite möchtest du zukünftig denn fahren? Bei der Kettenlinie der für 170mm Hinterbauten optimierten Kurbel wärest du sonst etwas limitiert, obwohl ins Fatboy ja auch 4,8" passt.


----------



## Keeper1407 (1. März 2017)

Sauber, wieder was dazu gelernt. Die GX-Kurbel trifft genau meinen Geschmack.

Der Tretlagerstandard beim Fatboy ist PF30. Aardvark hier aus dem Forum hat mal geschrieben, alles was 46x100mm hat passt. Stimmt auch, habe es nachgemessen.

Die aktuell verbaute 2-fach Kurbel ist eine Stout XC. Die Achsenbreite beträgt 155mm. Gemessen vom Anschlag auf der Kettenblattseite bis Ende Achse. Links wie rechts vom Tretlager ist jeweils ein Distanzring mit einer Breite von 19mm verbaut. Der Q-Faktor ist so recht groß. Müsste er eigentlich gar nicht sein. Die Kurbelarme haben ca. 2cm Luft zu den Kettenstreben und der Abstand der Kette zum Reifen ist ebenfalls recht groß.

Aktuell fahre ich Maxxis Minions in 4,8 (112mm breit). Bin aber grundsätzlich am Überlegen auch mal 4,0 zu fahren. 
Das Beste wäre natürlich, die Möglichkeit Beides fahren zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2017)

Alternativ kann man für die GXP-Kurbel einfach ein ungeschüsseltes Blatt für BB30 nehmen, was es aber leider nicht in Stahl gibt (zumindest von Sram nicht). Das rückt die Kettenlinie 6mm nach außen und harmoniert mit dem 190mm Hinterbau und breiten Reifen gut. Dennoch hättest du einen schlanken Q-Faktor.



Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Der Tretlagerstandard beim Fatboy ist PF30.


Das erschwert die Suche nach einem Innenlager. Ich ging fälschlich davon aus, dass es sich um BB92 handeln würde, wofür es ein Innenlager für die GXP gibt.


----------



## Aardvark (1. März 2017)

Das Fatboy hat PF 46 da bin ich mir sicher. Ich hab gerade zwei Hope PF46 100 eingepresst. Das funktioniert übrigens mit der Hopekurbel in dem einen genau so gut wie mit ner E13 in dem anderen. Und E13 hat auch ne gute Bandbreite an Blättern.
Die Achse hat 30mm vielleicht ist das gemeint?


----------



## Keeper1407 (1. März 2017)

Das müßte doch ein passendes Innenlager sein, oder?
https://www.bike-components.de/de/Truvativ/GXP-Pressfit-DH-Innenlager-41-x-104-5-mm-p54820/

Dazu die oben genannte GX1400 Kurbel und ein BB30-Kettenblatt wie dieses hier
https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-x-sync-kettenbl-tter-direct-mount
https://www.sram.com/de/sram/mountain/products/sram-x-sync-kettenbl-tter-direct-mount
Wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, sollte es damit möglich sein, weiterhin vollfat unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. März 2017)

Ins Fatboy passt nur ein PF 46 und nicht das PF 41, wie @Aardvark schon erwähnte!


----------



## Keeper1407 (1. März 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Das Fatboy hat PF 46 da bin ich mir sicher. Ich hab gerade zwei Hope PF46 100 eingepresst. Das funktioniert übrigens mit der Hopekurbel in dem einen genau so gut wie mit ner E13 in dem anderen. Und E13 hat auch ne gute Bandbreite an Blättern.
> Die Achse hat 30mm vielleicht ist das gemeint?



Habe ich mir gerade mal angeschaut. Auch interessant. E13 arbeitet mit einer 30mm Achse.
Mit meinem heute Abend gelernten Wissen sollte diese Kombo beim Fatboy funktionieren, oder?
Innenlager
https://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Innenlager-PF30-fuer-CINCH-System
Kurbel
https://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Fatbike-Kurbelarme-Turbine-CINCH-fuer-190-197-mm-Nabe
Kettenblätter
https://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Kettenblatt-Direct-Mount-CINCH-Narrow-Wide-fuer-Next-SL-26-Zaehne

Dazu hinten noch eine 11-40 oder 11-42 Sunrace Kassette und gut ist.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (1. März 2017)

Du kannst es mit Aeffect auch preiswerter hinbekommen.

Des Weiteren kannst du auch eine 170er Kurbel nehmen und das Blatt Flipped fahren. Dann solltest du am Hinterrad dran vorbei kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (1. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Ins Fatboy passt nur ein PF 46 und nicht das PF 41, wie @Aardvark schon erwähnte!



Sorry, habs auch erst jetzt bemerkt. Tue mir gerade schwer hier eine Lösung zu finden. PF46 auf GPX (Einbau GX1400 Kurbel) scheint ein Problem zu sein. Sieht so aus, als wäre die E13-Lösung die Bessere.
Meister-Dieter, du baust doch einen Fatboy nach dem nächsten um. Was wäre Dein Vorschlag für mich?


----------



## FlowinFlo (1. März 2017)

Das Problem Solvers Abnormal-Innenlager ist der Missing Link für die GXP Kurbel in Verbindung mit dem 





Aardvark schrieb:


> PF 46


 Innenlager.


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. März 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Du kannst es mit Aeffect auch preiswerter hinbekommen.
> 
> Des Weiteren kannst du auch eine 170er Kurbel nehmen und das Blatt Flipped fahren. Dann solltest du am Hinterrad dran vorbei kommen.



So hab ich es auch gemacht 
Dazu ein Shimano Innenlager für 15€. 
Achtung die Kurbel hat ne 24er Welle


----------



## DrachenDingsda (1. März 2017)

Und auch bei der s1400/ X9 kann man das Stahlblatt flippen.

Besten Dank an @cherokee190 für den Test


----------



## Keeper1407 (1. März 2017)

Oh, jetzt gehts aber ab hier, klasse.
@DrachenDingsda
Danke für den Tipp mit der Race Face Aeffect Cinch Kurbel. Das mit dem Flipped Kettenblatt verstehe ich jetzt noch nicht. Ich vermute mal, das Kettenblatt ist gewölbt und wird seitenverkehr montiert, so dass man Luft zum Rahmen gewinnt. Muss ich mal googeln.
@Fibbs79
Hallo Mario. Kannst Du mir mal einen Link zu dem passenden Shimano Innenlager mitteilen? Wie beschrieben, ich benötige ein Innenlager in der Dimension PF46x100.


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. März 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> @Fibbs79
> Hallo Mario. Kannst Du mir mal einen Link zu dem passenden Shimano Innenlager mitteilen? Wie beschrieben, ich benötige ein Innenlager in der Dimension PF46x100.



Hab mal google bemüht, jedoch kein PF46 von Shimano gefunden. Ins Canyon Dude hat dieses hier gepasst:
http://www.wigglesport.de/shimano-pressfit-hollowtech-ii-mtb-tretlager/?sku=5360697169

Auf die Breite hab ich nicht geachtet. Bei so einem "billigen" Verschleißteil hab ich auf die innere Hülse verzichtet und einfach ne dicke Fettpackung aufgetragen  
Hält bisher länger als die deutlich teureren E13 und Hope Innenlager


----------



## Meister-Dieter (1. März 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> Sorry, habs auch erst jetzt bemerkt. Tue mir gerade schwer hier eine Lösung zu finden. PF46 auf GPX (Einbau GX1400 Kurbel) scheint ein Problem zu sein. Sieht so aus, als wäre die E13-Lösung die Bessere.
> Meister-Dieter, du baust doch einen Fatboy nach dem nächsten um. Was wäre Dein Vorschlag für mich?


Für mich die beste Wahl,ist ein RF Innenlager PF46x100x30 und eine Turbine Chinch Kurbel.
Da passt die 170/177er Variante super in den Fatboy.
Die kann sowohl mit einem Cinch Kettenblatt flipped,als auch mit unterschiedlichen Spidern gefahren werden.
Da hat man ausreichend Möglichkeiten,die passende Kettenlinie zu treffen!
(just my Five Cent )
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=151746;menu=1000,2,81
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...=1000,2,88;mid[282]=1;pgc[67][18049]=1;page=2


----------



## F7 Uli (1. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Für mich die beste Wahl,ist ein RF Innenlager PF46x100x30 und eine Turbine Chinch Kurbel.
> Da passt die 170/177er Variante super in den Fatboy.
> Die kann sowohl mit einem Cinch Kettenblatt flipped,als auch mit unterschiedlichen Spidern gefahren werden.
> Da hat man ausreichend Möglichkeiten,die passende Kettenlinie zu treffen!
> ...


So fahre ich schon seit einiger Zeit. Passt )


----------



## Keeper1407 (2. März 2017)

Nochmals vielen Dank für all eure Tipps zu meinem Anliegen.
Ich habe mir jetzt alle Tipps einmal in Ruhe angeschaut.

Ich denke der Vorschlag von Meister-Dieter und F7 Uli mit der Turbine Cinch Kurbel und dem RF Innenlager PF46x100x30 macht am meisten Sinn. Die Kurbel ist zwar teurer wie die Aeffect oder die SRAM GX1400, dafür ist das Verschleissteil Innenlager aber wieder günstiger und leichter zu bekommen, wie manch eine Adapterlösung. Aktuell mein Anschaffungsfavorit.

AUf der Race Face Seite bin ich noch auf diesen PF30 X-Type-Adapter gestossen
https://www.raceface.com/products/details/pf30-x-type-adapter
Den gibts zwar nur in einer Breite von maximal 83mm (ich bräuchte 100mm), ich vermute mal, er sollte aber trotzdem verbaubar sein. Damit sollte der Einbau einer Aeffect oder der SRAM GX1400 möglich sein. Seht ihr das als sinnvolle Alternative zur Turbine an?

Falls nicht, werde ich den Vorschlag von Meister-Dieter mit der Turbine Kurbel und RF Innenlager umsetzen. Welches 28 Kettenblatt oder welche Kombination aus Spider und Kettenblatt müsste ich nehmen, wenn ich weiterhin mit 4,8 Minions (Breite ca.112mm) unterwegs sein möchte?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2017)

@Keeper1407 fährst du 1x10,oder 1x11?
Bei 1x10 kannst du das zugehörige Cinchkettenblatt von RF nehmen.
Da schleift bei einem Reifen mit 112mm Breite mal rein garnichts!
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=80937;menu=1000,2,84;mid[282]=1;pgc[14738]=14776
Vielleicht hast du es schon erwähnt,dann hätte ich es wohl überlesen.

P.S.die Kettenblätter gibt es im bikemarkt des öffteren relativ günstig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Keeper1407 (2. März 2017)

@Meister-Dieter 
Ich würde 1x10 fahren. Dann bräuchte ich keinen neuen Schaltgriff und Schaltwerk anschaffen.
Haben wir dann mit der von Dir vorgeschlagenen Turbine 170 Kurbel, dem RF Innenlager und dem DM-Kettenblatt alles beinander?
Ich würde dann noch eine 10-fach Sunrace Kassette mit 11-40 oder 11-42 dazu bestellen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. März 2017)

Das dürfte alles sein


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. März 2017)

Keeper1407 schrieb:


> @Meister-Dieter
> Ich würde 1x10 fahren. Dann bräuchte ich keinen neuen Schaltgriff und Schaltwerk anschaffen.
> Haben wir dann mit der von Dir vorgeschlagenen Turbine 170 Kurbel, dem RF Innenlager und dem DM-Kettenblatt alles beinander?
> Ich würde dann noch eine 10-fach Sunrace Kassette mit 11-40 oder 11-42 dazu bestellen.



Neue Kette würde ich auch gleich montieren


----------



## Keeper1407 (2. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neue Kette würde ich auch gleich montieren


Logisch! Schönen Abend euch Allen


----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. März 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Das Fatboy hat PF 46 da bin ich mir sicher. Ich hab gerade zwei Hope PF46 100 eingepresst. Das funktioniert übrigens mit der Hopekurbel in dem einen genau so gut wie mit ner E13 in dem anderen. Und E13 hat auch ne gute Bandbreite an Blättern.
> Die Achse hat 30mm vielleicht ist das gemeint?


Wo kann ich das Hope Innenlager bestellen?
Mein originales fängt auch schon zu knarzen an.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. März 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Wo kann ich das Hope Innenlager bestellen?
> Mein originales fängt auch schon zu knarzen an.


bike24.de


----------



## Aardvark (3. März 2017)

Oder auch bike-components.de


----------



## Kyuss1975 (6. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> bike24.de


Danke. Hab die Auswahlmöglichkeit für 100 mm nicht gecheckt
Leider gibt's das dort nur in schwarz.
Ich möcht's in blau.


----------



## hw_doc (6. März 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Danke. Hab die Auswahlmöglichkeit für 100 mm nicht gecheckt
> Leider gibt's das dort nur in schwarz.
> Ich möcht's in blau.



Wenn es nicht gelistet ist, kannst Du es anfragen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (9. März 2017)

Gestern erster Ride Fatboy neu mit Raceface 28 Blatt vorne und aus den Händen eines genialen Schrauberskein Knarzen..einfach leise..kletterfreudig..geil..das erst Mal seit Umbau auf 1x11 Anfang 2015 dass das Bike scheigt und arbeitet..ich bin verliebt..bin immer noch misstraurig und denke..gleich knarzt es..aber neinsuper


----------



## murmel04 (9. März 2017)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Gestern erster Ride Fatboy neu mit Raceface 28 Blatt vorne und aus den Händen eines genialen Schrauberskein Knarzen..einfach leise..kletterfreudig..geil..das erst Mal seit Umbau auf 1x11 Anfang 2015 dass das Bike scheigt und arbeitet..ich bin verliebt..bin immer noch misstraurig und denke..gleich knarzt es..aber neinsuperAnhang anzeigen 582490



Na siehste alles wird gut


----------



## Kyuss1975 (22. März 2017)

Habe heute die Originalbereifung (Specialized Ground Control 4,6") gegen Schwalbe Jumbo Jim LiteSkins 4,8" getauscht und bin höchst erfreut über die Gewichtsreduktion! 
Die Gewichtsoptimierung beläuft sich auf sagenhafte 660 Gramm!
Und zudem kostet ein Jumbo Jim gerade einmal die Hälfte eines Ground Controls! Es ist auch noch die wirtschaftlichere Option. 
Die Umrüstung auf schlauchlos wird noch einmal etwas über einen Kilo weniger bringen und da bewege ich mich dann mit unter 14 Kilo in normalen Mountainbike-Gewichtsmaßstäben.
Der Kurbelsatz bringt dann noch ca. 400 g, der Sattel auch ca. 250 g.


----------



## Aardvark (22. März 2017)

Ich persönlich finde, dass das Fahrgefühl wichtiger ist als das Gewicht. Nun bin ich die Schwalbe noch nicht gefahren. Wenn das übereinkommt um so besser


----------



## Fatster (23. März 2017)

Genau das werde ich nun auch bald wissen. 
Mein Fa(s)tBoy hat nun endlich die langersehnten Clown Shoe's bekommen  



 

Wie sich die tubeless montierten 4.8er JJ Liteskin so schlagen und fahren; schau mer mal. 

Auf jeden Fall ist noch etwas Platz für Matsch und Gerümpel ... sollte sich der JJ allerdings noch etwas aufblähen, dann ... schau mer mal. 



 

Ausschauen tut der bis auf Lenker und Sattelstütze ansonsten serienmäßig belassene Fa(s)tBoy mit den Clown Shoe aber selbst im Fahrradkeller schon mal gar nicht so übel, find ich ... schaut mal!


----------



## BigJohn (23. März 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Genau das werde ich nun auch bald wissen.
> Mein Fa(s)tBoy hat nun endlich die langersehnten Clown Shoe's bekommen
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 587200
> ...


Hattest du nicht Felgen von Kubis, oder war das der andere Hobel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wilbi69 (23. März 2017)

Anhang anzeigen 587200

Wie sich die tubeless montierten 4.8er JJ Liteskin so schlagen und fahren; schau mer mal. 

auf Dein feedback bin ich gespannt...traue mich noch nicht ran an JJ ....fände sie aber schon reizvoll


----------



## Titanbein1302 (23. März 2017)

Ich bin mit meinen 4.8 JJ sehr zufrieden.
fahre 0,4 bar, kein durchschlag bis jetzt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (23. März 2017)

@Fatster wenn ich mir die Blasen im Felgenband so anschaue,kommt mir der Verdacht auf Luftüberschuß in den Reifen!?


----------



## hw_doc (23. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Fatster wenn ich mir die Blasen im Felgenband so anschaue,kommt mir der Verdacht auf Luftüberschuß in den Reifen!?



Das können Surly-Bänder leider im Laufe der Zeit sehr gut, zumindest bei Tubeless-Montage...


----------



## Fatster (23. März 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht Felgen von Kubis, oder war das der andere Hobel?



Yup! War schon *dieses *Rad. Hatte ich nach dem Erwerb der CS über und im Bikemarkt waren die Kubis ratzfatz weg


----------



## Fatster (23. März 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Fatster wenn ich mir die Blasen im Felgenband so anschaue,kommt mir der Verdacht auf Luftüberschuß in den Reifen!?



Ne, ne, da haste schon recht! Da ist noch der bei der Montage gewählte "Kontrolldruck" 0,6bar drin. Will schauen, ob sich was tut oder ob die Luft zu 100% gehalten wird ... schaut nach drei Tagen aber sehr gut aus und heute wird abgelassen.


----------



## F7 Uli (24. März 2017)

@Fatster Ja das mit den Clown Shoe ist schon schön, aber mit schwarzer Refektionsfolie noch .......... ))) Die machen sogar auf dem Ku'damm Racer eine gute Figur.


----------



## Fatster (25. März 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 587717 Anhang anzeigen 587718 @Fatster Ja das mit den Clown Shoe ist schon schön, aber mit schwarzer Refektionsfolie noch .......... ))) Die machen sogar auf dem Ku'damm Racer eine gute Figur.



Hi @F7 Uli ich hab gestern die Velothon-Kurzdistanz mit der CS/JJ Kombi abgespult 
Naja. nicht ganz, 5 km fehlten  aber ich hab auf jeden Fall meine Reifenkombi für den 18.07. gefunden 

Ich komme hiermit; allerdings mit 11-25er Kassette


----------



## F7 Uli (25. März 2017)

@Fatster   Nein , nicht schon wieder ein Flop  . Das ist der 18.06  also Juni nicht Juli   Vorn solltest du  dann noch ein 36er  montieren  dann passt es .


----------



## F7 Uli (25. März 2017)

Vielleicht ist ja dieses Jahr mal der ein oder andere bereit ,ein Fatbike Team mit  auf die Beine zu stellen. Die 60km Speed Distanz in Berlin ist für jeden zu schaffen . An ansprechenden, getunten  Bikes zum Show radeln fehlt es ja nicht. @Fatster und ich, vielleicht  @Meister-Dieter, @hw_doc  usw ?????.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (25. März 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja dieses Jahr mal der ein oder andere bereit ,ein Fatbike Team mit  auf die Beine zu stellen. Die 60km Speed Distanz in Berlin ist für jeden zu schaffen . An ansprechenden, getunten  Bikes zum Show radeln fehlt es ja nicht. @Fatster und ich, vielleicht  @Meister-Dieter, @hw_doc  usw ?????.



Danke, ich bin froh, wenn ich in Dahn nicht draufgehe.  B)
Habe derzeit konditionell ziemlich zu knapsen und werd gleich mal die Gelegenheit nutzen, ein paar Meter zu machen...


----------



## Fatster (25. März 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> @Fatster   Nein , nicht schon wieder ein Flop  . Das ist der 18.06  also Juni nicht Juli   Vorn solltest du  dann noch ein 36er  montieren  dann passt es .



 ... huch! Ja nee, 19.Ju*no*, schon klar!  
Und was ich vorne fahre, das weiß ich noch nicht genau, aber sicher größer als 36; will ja vorwärts kommen


----------



## Fatster (25. März 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist ja dieses Jahr mal der ein oder andere bereit ,ein Fatbike Team mit  auf die Beine zu stellen. Die 60km Speed Distanz in Berlin ist für jeden zu schaffen . An ansprechenden, getunten  Bikes zum Show radeln fehlt es ja nicht. @Fatster und ich, vielleicht  @Meister-Dieter, @hw_doc  usw ?????.



Ich denke da spontan z.B. auch an den RolfKlaus aka @klausklein  aka "Zugmaschine"  oder den @Fibbs79


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. März 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich denke da spontan z.B. auch an den RolfKlaus aka @klausklein  aka "Zugmaschine"  oder den @Fibbs79



Ich kann doch keine Straße fahren


----------



## Fatster (25. März 2017)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich kann doch keine Straße fahren



 ... ach ja, stimmt! Du hast ja die MAXXIS drauf


----------



## Aardvark (26. März 2017)

Für Straße sollen die Vee Apache doch ganz gut gehen. Nur sind die wohl ganz gute Selbstlenker .


----------



## Kyuss1975 (1. April 2017)

Habe die erste Geländeausfahrt mit Lauf und Jumbo Jims hinter mir und bin sehr zufrieden!
MMn. verhalten sich die Schwalbe Reifen im trockenen Gelände besser, lassen sich besser steuern und geben mir mehr Sicherheit in Kurven als die Ground Control.
Die Lauf Carbonara in Verbindung mit dem Spank Oozy Vibrocore Lenker ist eine angenehme Kombi. Logischerweise Kommt das nicht an eine Öl/Luft-Gabel heran, aber das war ja nicht beabsichtigt. 
Mit der angestrebten Gewichtsreduktion wird das ganze der Hammer!


----------



## Nasi (1. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage zu meinem Fatboy Comp Carbon.
Es sind die original Scheibenbremsen "Shimano Deore" mit 200mm Scheibendurchmesser verbaut.
Die Scheiben sind die normalen Scheiben von Shimano, also keine zweiteilige Alutech mit Spider.

Nun habe ich das Problem, dass bei einer Geschwindigkeit von ca. 25Km/h die Scheiben, vorne und hinten dzum Kilngen anfangen, das geht bis ca. 35Km/h, darüber ist das wieder weg.

Ich habe schon versucht die Bremse in allen Richtungen auszurichten, das Klingen wird zwar besser, geht aber nicht ganz weg.
Es ist auch abhängig vom Untergrund, je härter der ist umso schlimmer.
Auffällig ist, dass ich in diesen Bereich auch Vibrationen am Bike habe, ich denke hier kommt eine Resonanz vom Reiifen die sich auf das ganze Bike übeträgt und dann die Bremsscheiben zum schwingen bringen.
Ich fahre je nach Gelände zwischen 0,7-0,4 bar im Gelände, das Klingel ist aber unabhängig davon.
Die Reifen sind auch die originalen, von Specialized Ground Conrol 26x4,0

Nun, das Klingeln nervt echt, und ich wollte einmal Fragen, habt oder hattet Ihr das auch und habt Ihr geschafft das wegzubekommen, und wenn wie.

Danke
Gruß Frank


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2017)

Nasi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zu meinem Fatboy Comp Carbon.
> Es sind die original Scheibenbremsen "Shimano Deore" mit 200mm Scheibendurchmesser verbaut.
> ...



Hab zwar kein Fatboy, aber die Schwebungen sind typisch für die Kombination aus Fatbike und großen einteiligen Scheiben. Mit ner preiswerten zweiteiligen Shimano-Scheibe wirst Du das ziemlich sicher los, bspw. der 76er.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (1. April 2017)

Nasi schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mal eine Frage zu meinem Fatboy Comp Carbon.
> Es sind die original Scheibenbremsen "Shimano Deore" mit 200mm Scheibendurchmesser verbaut.
> ...


Ja mit einer zeitweiligen Scheibe bekommst du das klingeln weg.
Habe bei allen meinen Bikes auf zweiteilige Scheiben umgerüstet.


----------



## Nasi (2. April 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Ja mit einer zeitweiligen Scheibe bekommst du das klingeln weg.
> Habe bei allen meinen Bikes auf zweiteilige Scheiben umgerüstet.



Danke für die erste Info.
Welche Scheiben hast Du verwendet, die vom Hersteller oder bist Du auf einen andern Hersteller wie z.B Hope gegangen , und wenn welche.

Gruß Frank


----------



## hw_doc (2. April 2017)

Nasi schrieb:


> Danke für die erste Info.
> Welche Scheiben hast Du verwendet, die vom Hersteller oder bist Du auf einen andern Hersteller wie z.B Hope gegangen , und wenn welche.
> 
> Gruß Frank



Du kannst natürlich auch ne Hope-Scheibe nehmen, meine Saws sind ebenfalls unauffällig. Aber ob Du an eine 50-Euro-Bremse 80 Euro in Scheiben ransetzen willst...
Daher mein Tipp mit den Shimanos.


----------



## Fatster (6. April 2017)

Eigentlich traue ich mich das gar nicht zu fragen , uneigentlich komm ich aber auf meiner Suche nicht weiter:

Thema: SPECIALIZED FatBoy Snap on Kettenstrebenschutz!

Das orangene 2016er Modell im Laden meines "Freundlichen" hat so einen dran. Nun gibt es dieses Dingen laut Aussage des "Freundlichen" - nach Rücksprache mit SPECIALIZED - leider für's FatBoy speziell nicht nachzukaufen. 
Und unter der Bezeichnung "Snap on Kettenstrebenschutz für FatBoy" werde ich auch bei den hinlänglich bekannten Webshops nicht wirklich fündig ... für alle möglichen Specialized-Modelle gibts so einen, nur keinen Speziellen fürs FatBoy. 

Also setze ich auf euch; weiß jemand so ganz rein zufällig, welcher sonstige Snap On Kettenstrebenschutz denn an einen FatBoy Alurahmen passt? Vielleicht einer für ein 2012 Stumpjumper oder ein 2015 Enduro oder, oder, oder ... ?? 

Danke schon mal im Voraus für eure Antworten ... und falls jemand den Seinigen nicht mehr benötigt oder er nicht gefällt: Ich nehm was ich kriegen kann (ich suche *zwei* Stück!!!)


----------



## franky2222 (7. April 2017)

@Fatster 
Die Nummer des Kettenstrebenschutzes ist S166900006.
Weis aber nicht ob sich ab MY 2016 was geändert hat


----------



## Kyuss1975 (10. April 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Eigentlich traue ich mich das gar nicht zu fragen , uneigentlich komm ich aber auf meiner Suche nicht weiter:
> 
> Thema: SPECIALIZED FatBoy Snap on Kettenstrebenschutz!
> 
> ...



Kannst meinen haben. Da ich die Jumbo Jims in 4,8" habe, hab ich den Kettenstrebeschutz heruntertun müssen, weil der Reifen im Wiegetritt dran gestreift hat. 
Also wie gesagt, kannst meinen haben, wenn du willst.
Alternativ geht auch ein Neoprenschutz von Lizard Skins. Den hab ich jetzt drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (10. April 2017)

Heute hab ich mit den Fattystripper Latexbändern und jeweils 60 ml Stans meine Laufräder auf tubeless umgerüstet.
Funktioniert dank Stans Spritze recht sauber und die Reifen halten jetzt schon einige Stunden dicht. 
Ich denke, die Sache funktioniert.
Auf jeden Fall merkt man die gut 520 Gramm Gewichtsersparnis pro Reifen, vor allem beim Antritt. 
Jetzt ist der Fettbube auf 13,9 Kilos herunten.


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. April 2017)




----------



## tgs (16. April 2017)

Fahrfertig 12,7kg:


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 594432


Da seh ich doch ein geiles Rocky


----------



## Allgaeufex (16. April 2017)

Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Da seh ich doch ein geiles Rocky



Also ich seh da nich viel davon 

Nachdem Du es ja so gut hinter dem Ast Versteckt hast


----------



## Deleted334475 (16. April 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Also ich seh da nich viel davon
> 
> Nachdem Du es ja so gut hinter dem Ast Versteckt hast


Gut fotografiert.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (19. April 2017)

tgs schrieb:


> Fahrfertig 12,7kg:Anhang anzeigen 594483


Endlich mal jemand, der das Gewicht ehrlich angibt.  
Dann steht ja meine Mühle mit den Originalfelgen und tubeless mit zur Zeit 13,9 kg auch ganz gut da, wenn man bedenkt, dass die Kurbeln, der Sattel und die Hinterradnabe noch getauscht werden. 
Irgendwann fängt dann der Wahnisnn mit den Titanschrauben an...


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. April 2017)

Titanschrauben kommen erst ab 10kg zum Einsatz!
Und was heißt eigentlich "Endlich mal jemand,der das Gewicht ehrlich angibt"???


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. April 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Titanschrauben kommen erst ab 10kg zum Einsatz!


Genau, und unter 10kg dann die Kombination aus Alu- und Titanschrauben LOL


----------



## Kyuss1975 (22. April 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Titanschrauben kommen erst ab 10kg zum Einsatz!
> Und was heißt eigentlich "Endlich mal jemand,der das Gewicht ehrlich angibt"???


Titanschrauben sind das Tüpfelchen auf dem i und sind in dem Fall weniger gewichts- als wahnsinnsabhängig.  

Was die Ehrlichkeit zu Gewichtsangaben angeht, ist das nicht auf dich bezogen, Meister Dieter. 
Bei deinen Bikes ist es optisch nachvollziehbar. 
Ich meinte damit eher die Angaben im Bekanntenkreis, wo bei den Enduros gern mal um 2 - 3 Kilos nach unten "korrigiert" wird, bis ich dann feststelle, dass mein 13,9 Kilo Fatboy doch leichter ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (25. April 2017)

*NOTFALL!*
Heute wunderte ich mich, dass bei meinem Fatboy Luft im Vorderreifen fehlte.
Habe ja letztens mit den Fattystripper Latexbändern auf tubeless umgebaut und Dichtmilch reingefüllt.
Der Reifen hat nichts, die Verbindung der Reifen zum Felgenhorn mit dem Latexband dazwischen ist auch dicht, auch beim Ventil trat keine Luft aus.
Also hab ich noch einmal Dichtmilch nachgefüllt, dass evetuelle Punktierungen geschlossen werden und noch einmal knapp über 1 bar aufgepumpt.
Eine Stunde später ist der Reifen wieder schlaff wie ein alter Dödel aber kein Milchaustritt zu sehen.
*Da hab ich noch einmal nachgepumpt und siehe da, die Luft tritt original beim Felgenstoß aus! *
Auf der rechten Seite des Stoßes, aber es wird keine Milch rausgedrückt. Die linke Seite des Felgenstoßes ist dicht.
*Hab ich nun meine Felge geschrottet? 
*
War es vielleicht doch nicht so klug, bergab mit den Endurofahrern mitzuhalten? 

Bitte um Antworten!


----------



## hw_doc (25. April 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> *NOTFALL!*
> Heute wunderte ich mich, dass bei meinem Fatboy Luft im Vorderreifen fehlte.
> Habe ja letztens mit den Fattystripper Latexbändern auf tubeless umgebaut und Dichtmilch reingefüllt.
> Der Reifen hat nichts, die Verbindung der Reifen zum Felgenhorn mit dem Latexband dazwischen ist auch dicht, auch beim Ventil trat keine Luft aus.
> ...



Ich kann dazu nur beitragen, dass man - sobald Milch drin ist und der Reifen wieder Luft hat - ne Runde fahren sollte, um sie zu verteilen.
Je nachdem, ob sich am Stoß ein Riss abzeichnet, würde ich wirklich von einem Defekt der Felge ausgehen. Schlimmstenfalls mal das Rad auseinanderrupfen...


----------



## cherokee190 (25. April 2017)

Viele Felgen sind doch gar nicht verschweißt, somit auch nicht so richtig luftdicht.
Wieweit reicht das Latexband, übers Felgenhorn? Ansonsten drückt die Luft durch die kleinen Löcher der Felge in die Hohlräume und kommt am Felgenstoß raus. Oder halt Verbindung zum Ventil bzw. Stoß Latexband. Aber irgendwo kommt die Luft unters Band.

Also am besten nochmals das Latexband am Felgenrand/ Stoß und Übergang zum Ventil überprüfen. 
Hatte ich bei einer Scottfelge auch. Milch kam auch nicht raus. Dabei wurde das Silotape bedingt durch das tiefe Felgenbett zu sehr gespannt und ließ dann Luft an der Überlappung durch, die dann am Felgenstoß entwich.


----------



## nordstadt (25. April 2017)

War der Felgenstoß bei den Spezis nicht schon immer so ein Problemkind?


----------



## Kyuss1975 (26. April 2017)

cherokee190 schrieb:


> Also am besten nochmals das Latexband am Felgenrand/ Stoß und Übergang zum Ventil überprüfen.
> Hatte ich bei einer Scottfelge auch. Milch kam auch nicht raus. Dabei wurde das Silotape bedingt durch das tiefe Felgenbett zu sehr gespannt und ließ dann Luft an der Überlappung durch, die dann am Felgenstoß entwich.


Danke fürn Tipp.  
Das Laufrad war ja bis jetzt dicht, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das Latexband durch einen Stoß verrutscht sein sollte. 
Die Sache ist die, kann ich noch auf die Stabilität der Felge vertrauen?


----------



## Kyuss1975 (26. April 2017)

So. Umsonst gepanikt! 
Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass an der Felgeninnenseite an zwei Seiten gegenüberliegend, 4 und 2 kleine Löcher gebohrt sind.
An einem Loch war ein Grat, der offensichtlich das Latexband beschädigt hat, sodass dort Luft zwischen Latexband und Felge und in weiterer Folge dann beim 2 cm entfernten Felgenstoß entweichen konnte. Da kam auch keine Dichtmilch hin.

Also hab ich die kleinen Löcher entgratet, mit Gewebeband abgeklebt, ein neues Latexband aufgezogen, usw.
Die Geschichte ist wieder dicht, meine Felge ist nicht im Arsch.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (26. April 2017)

Da gestern bis auf die Geschichte mit dem Luftverlust aber ein ausgesprochen positiver Tag war, möchte ich euch, meinen lieben Freunden, den Grund dafür selbstverständlich nicht verheimlichen. 
Gestern kam endlich mein Selle SMP Dynamic an, auf den ich vier Monate gewartet habe. 
*Und er flasht!* 

*sorry, dass ich den Thread mit Bilder verstopfe!


----------



## nordstadt (26. April 2017)

Der Sattel ist aber traurig ;-)


----------



## Kyuss1975 (26. April 2017)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Der Sattel ist aber traurig ;-)


Nein ist er nicht. Ich hab einen Knackarsch und der Sattel ist geil drauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duke209 (2. Mai 2017)

So nun mal das im Winter angekündigte Downgrading. Ehemals schwarz/rotes Expert mit Bluto, nun back to basic wieder mit Carbon Fork. Die einhellige Meinung war ja schwarz anstatt weiss.....gefällt mit nun auch. Ist auch wieder schöne Abwechslung zu den gefederten im Stahl.


----------



## wj500 (12. Mai 2017)

Hi,
mal was für die Spezialisten unter Specialized Fans.
Den Materialmix an meinem Fatboy fand ich nicht so schick und hab
Kette und Schaltwerk auf X0 getauscht. Soweit so gut.
Nur der Umwerfer passt nicht wirklich.
Dachte letztes Jahr ich bau das schnell um und sah dann den riesigen Abstand.
Da ich mit meiner Frau nen Tour machen wollte, hab ich das dann gar nciht erst versucht einzustellen und
hab das, nach dem lausigen Foto, wieder zurückgebaut.
Der X7 Umwerfer hat nicht so nen riesigen Abstand.
Der Abstand Kettenblatt zu der Fürhung soll doch 1-3 mm sein.
Das Ding kann man doch auch in der Höhe nicht falsch montieren.
Eigentlich geht grad alles mit dem X7 Umwerfer, darum will ich erstmal Rat einholen, ob
das überhaupt geht bzw Sinn macht.




Gruß
  Jürgen

Nachtrag: das Schaltwerk war natuerlich ab Werk schon X0, musste es aber durch ein neues tauschen.


----------



## tgs (16. Mai 2017)

wj500 schrieb:


> Das Ding kann man doch auch in der Höhe nicht falsch montieren.


Es gibt "High", "Low" und "Mid Direct Mount" Umwerfer.
Du hast sicher die falsche Variante montiert. Welche Umwerfer Variante jetzt an das Fatboy passt, weis ich grad leider nicht (mehr), aber das herauszufinden ist ja nicht so schwer.
Wahrscheinlich ist dein Umwerfer die "Low" Version und Du brauchst mindestens "Mid", ich denke aber eher "High".


----------



## Kyuss1975 (16. Mai 2017)

wj500 schrieb:


> Nachtrag: das Schaltwerk war natuerlich ab Werk schon X0, musste es aber durch ein neues tauschen.



Wieso ist 1 x 11 keine Option?
Dann sparst dir den Umwerfer.


----------



## wj500 (17. Mai 2017)

Hi,
ich bin sicher die richtige Version bestellt und geliefert bekommen zu haben.
Ist aber jetzt schon ne Weile her, aber wenn ich das richtig sehe würden die anderen Umwerfer
doch erst gar nicht passen. Hier ist er ja  "nur" 1-1,5cm" zu hoch, ohne ne das "für mich erkenntlich" verstellen zu können.
Kommen ja eh nur die high und low direct mount Varianten in Frage.
Und der high direct mount schaut ganz anders aus.

Bleiben  Fragen: hat das schon mal jemand gemacht?
und was denkbar wäre: kann der Abstand kommen weil ich die falsche Zahnzahl geliefert bekommen habe?

1x11 Umwerfer ist keine Option. 
Finde 2x 10 am Fatbike genau richtig von der Übersetzung her.


----------



## wj500 (17. Mai 2017)

Hab noch ein besseres Foto vom Problem gefunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (18. Mai 2017)

@wj500:
Hast Du den original e13 Antrieb montiert?
Kettenblätter 36/22?

Ich glaube, die Teile liegen noch rum bei mir. Schaue mir das nacher mal an.


----------



## wj500 (18. Mai 2017)

Hi,
jo, die Kurbel ist die originale mit den originalen Kettenblättern.
Danke derweil.
Gruß
  Jürgen


----------



## chris_xtr (18. Mai 2017)

duke209 schrieb:


> So nun mal das im Winter angekündigte Downgrading. Ehemals schwarz/rotes Expert mit Bluto, nun back to basic wieder mit Carbon Fork. Die einhellige Meinung war ja schwarz anstatt weiss.....gefällt mit nun auch. Ist auch wieder schöne Abwechslung zu den gefederten im Stahl.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 600327
> Anhang anzeigen 600335


. 

Hallo erstmal. Nachdem ich hier schon still und leise seit Jahren mit lese muß ich echt zu dem schicken und schlichten Fatboy gratulieren. Ich habe auch ein expert und bin am überlegen es farblich etwas umzugestalten. Hast du die decals anfertigen lassen oder gibt es die irgendwo zukaufen?

Hier mal noch ein aktuelles Bild von meinem Fatboy.

Grüße aus Jena Christian


----------



## tgs (19. Mai 2017)

chris_xtr schrieb:


> Hast du die decals anfertigen lassen oder gibt es die irgendwo zukaufen?


Wende Dich doch mal an @Kyuss1975 , evtl. hat er noch welche.
Wenn Du den Rahmen pulverbeschichten willst und die Decals unter dem Klarlack sein sollen, benötigst Du eine spezielle Folie, die die Temperatur verträgt. Empfehlen kann ich Dir dazu @Bikecolours , dort wird Dir mit den Decals + Pulverbeschichtung geholfen.


----------



## tgs (19. Mai 2017)

@wj500 :
Ich finde in meiner Teilekiste nur noch einen Shimano XT Umwerfer, der am Fatboy passen würde.
Kann sein, dass es damit geliefert wurde.

Das Fatboy habe ich gleich am Anfang auf 1-fach Antrieb umgebaut und auch sonst fahre ich seit über 5 Jahren kein 2-/3-fach mehr...


----------



## Kyuss1975 (19. Mai 2017)

chris_xtr schrieb:


> .
> 
> Hast du die decals anfertigen lassen oder gibt es die irgendwo zu kaufen?
> 
> Grüße aus Jena Christian



Hallo, Christian aus Jena. 
Die Aufkleber gibt's nicht zu kaufen, deshalb hab ich vor einiger Zeit an meinem Fatboy Gr. M Maß genommen und die Schriftzüge vektorisiert, sodass man diese auf Autoklebefolie Platten lassen kann.
Schreib mir eine PN mit deiner E-mail Adresse, dann schick ich dir die Datei.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Mai 2017)

Da muß ich widersprechen,es gibt bei e-bay einige Anbieter,welche Specializedaufkleber anbieten.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (19. Mai 2017)

Z.B.so!
http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...r.TRS0&_nkw=specialized+aufkleber&_sacat=7294


----------



## Aardvark (20. Mai 2017)

Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich verkaufe meine beiden Fatboys
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/954736-specialized-fatboy-custom
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/954743-specialized-fatboy-custom


----------



## Meister-Dieter (20. Mai 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich verkaufe meine beiden Fatboys
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/954736-specialized-fatboy-custom
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/954743-specialized-fatboy-custom


Nicht,daß du das mal bereust!
Eins zu verkaufen hätte auch gereicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aardvark (20. Mai 2017)

Ich hoffe nicht. Es steckt viel Herzblut in den Umbauten


----------



## wj500 (21. Mai 2017)

tgs schrieb:


> @wj500 :
> Ich finde in meiner Teilekiste nur noch einen Shimano XT Umwerfer, der am Fatboy passen würde.
> Kann sein, dass es damit geliefert wurde.



Kenne zwar kein Fatboy mit Shimano Grundausstattung, aber ich ich kenne auch nicht jede Variante.

Danke für das Angebot, aber dann lasse ich erstmal den X7 Umwerfer.
Hat noch niemand auf X0 Umwerfer umgebaut?


----------



## Kyuss1975 (21. Mai 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 606137
> Z.B.so!
> http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...r.TRS0&_nkw=specialized+aufkleber&_sacat=7294


Ist aber nicht in Originalgröße.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (21. Mai 2017)

*Was für Felgen fahrt ihr?
Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?*


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Mai 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht in Originalgröße.


Da hast du Recht,heißt aber nicht,daß man da nicht mal nachfragen kann,ob eine andere Größe möglich ist!
Da stecken doch zumeist Werbedesignfirmen hinter!


----------



## tgs (21. Mai 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> *Was für Felgen fahrt ihr?
> Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?*



Diese fahren Fatbiker, die ich kenne, mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (21. Mai 2017)

Solche in der Art fahre ich auch.
Wußte gar nicht,daß man die bis 40psi fahren kann.
Die wären super geeignet für die Vee Tire Apache.


----------



## tgs (27. Mai 2017)

Je länger ich mein Fatboy fahre, desto mehr liebe ich es.....


----------



## Kyuss1975 (31. Mai 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Da hast du Recht,heißt aber nicht,daß man da nicht mal nachfragen kann,ob eine andere Größe möglich ist!
> Da stecken doch zumeist Werbedesignfirmen hinter!


Ich kann dir ebenfalls die Vektordaten schicken. Brauchst sie nur plotten lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (31. Mai 2017)

tgs schrieb:


> Diese fahren Fatbiker, die ich kenne, mich eingeschlossen.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 606892


Danke. Wenn jetzt noch dabeistehen würde, wie die heißen, wärs super. 
Sind die aus Alu oder Carbon?


----------



## Kyuss1975 (31. Mai 2017)

*Und wieder einmal eine Frage, die ich so ins Forum werfe:*
(Auch auf die Gefahr hin mich unbeliebt zu machen. Aber ich finde im Forum nirgends was zu meinem Anliegen.)
*
Wer von euch hat ein HOPE Innenlager verbaut?
Braucht man Spacer für die Kurbel?
*
Ich habe vor, Innenlager und Kurbel von Hope zu kaufen.


----------



## Titanbein1302 (31. Mai 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Danke. Wenn jetzt noch dabeistehen würde, wie die heißen, wärs super.
> Sind die aus Alu oder Carbon?


klick mal aufs bild oder auf den link, dann musst du nicht mehr fragen!


----------



## Fatster (1. Juni 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> *Was für Felgen fahrt ihr?
> Welche würdet ihr empfehlen?*



Was stört dich denn an den originalen 90mm Cut-Out Felgen? 

Ich hab außer denen noch die SURLY CLown Shoe, 100mm breit, im Einsatz ... schließlich fahren wir *Fat*Bikes und irgendwie werde ich das Gefühl nicht los, dass das was mit den Reifen-/Felgenkombinationen zu tun


----------



## Fatster (1. Juni 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Falls jemand Interesse hat, ich verkaufe meine beiden Fatboys
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/954736-specialized-fatboy-custom
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/954743-specialized-fatboy-custom





Aardvark schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nicht. Es steckt viel Herzblut in den Umbauten



Samma, nimmst Du was gegen diese Schizophrenie-Anfälle?


----------



## mtbhb (2. Juni 2017)

Moin.

Für mein Fatboy von 2014 (das in Orange) suche ich die orginalen Spacer im Tretlager. Meine sind total zerbrochen. Hier Bremen scheint niemand solche Teile im Laden zu haben. Oder kennt vielleicht jemand ein Fachgeschäft in Bremen/Oldenburg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (2. Juni 2017)

@mtbhb Was sind denn "Spacer im Tretlager"?
Hast du ein Foto?


----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. Juni 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Was stört dich denn an den originalen 90mm Cut-Out Felgen?


An den normalen Felgen stört mich nur, dass der Stoß nicht verschweißt ist. 
Scheine mir meine Vorderradfelge am Stoß etwas beleidigt zu haben. 
Ansonsten steh ich auf die Cut-out Felgen, weil da das 3M Reflektorklebeband so schön zur Geltung kommt.


----------



## Fatster (4. Juni 2017)

*What the f***! *

Heute und gestern auf dem Testrad unterwegs ... Aaaaalter!





Der ultimative Trailgerät. 
Hab zwar viel erwartet, aber was das Levo dann uphill für ein Feuerwerk abgebrannt hat, das macht mich einfach (fast) sprach- bzw. schreiblos. Unglaublich, wie das Ding schiebt und schiebt und schiebt. 

... und saugt leider auch Akku wie Sau. 
Die mittlere Leistungsstufe hat mir heute leider nur 30km, 700hm und knapp über 2 Std. gehalten.
Gestern, bei überwiegender Nutzung der kleinen Stufe (die eigentlich bergauf für 90% aller meiner Trails hier reicht) hatte ich nach 3 Std, 43km und 850hm noch 40% Akkuleistung übrig... was gerade so grenzwertig für die Art des Fatbikens ist, die ich so praktiziere.
Wirklich nervig hingegen, heute wie gestern, war jedoch das Gefühl, ab 25km/h keine Unterstützung mehr zu haben. 
Dann verwandelt sich der eben noch übelst spassige Trailjäger in einen tonnenschweren (23,5kg) Bergepanzer.
Nachdem meine Jungs das gestern geschnallt hatten, hatten die einen Heidenspaß, mich auf ebenen Passagen zu - ich sags mal vorsichtig - ärgern! 

Fazit:
Das Levo ist für mich keine wirkliche Alternative zum Fatbike ohne Motor, denn mit Letzterem ist die Reichweite einfach viel viel größer.
Doch jetzt das "Aber":
Aber es macht Laune wie blöd, ermöglicht das Erklimmen aberwitzig steiler Trails und ist von daher die ideale "Feierabend-" und, das erscheint mir das Wichtigste, "Alleine-unterwegs-Trailwaffe" für spassige Trailtouren von max. 2 Stunden. Ist sehr schwer, sich mit dem Levo in einer ansonsten harmonischen Truppe zwischen Epic's und Razorblade's zurecht zu finden; bergauf und im Trail haben die keine Chance, auf der Ebene und gemäßigten Anstieg hat man mit dem Levo keine Sonne gegen die nicht eben unfitten Kameraden.

Gretchenfrage:
Ist letzerer Einsatzzweck, die Feierabend-Alleine-Trailrunde, den saftigen Preis wert?

 .... ich überleg noch ...  

Noch zwei Bilder:


----------



## tgs (4. Juni 2017)

Mir erschliesst sich einfach nicht, weshalb ein motorbetriebenes bike auf dem Trail bewegen..., ausser bei einer körperlichen Behinderung oder vielleicht noch auf dem Weg zum Job?!


----------



## mtbhb (4. Juni 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @mtbhb Was sind denn "Spacer im Tretlager"?
> Hast du ein Foto?



Nein. Die zerbrochenen Teile sind weg. Die Scheiben nennen sich wohl Wellenscheibe/Wellenring und dienen der Vorspannung. So weit bin ich nun schon. Sollen BB30 Wellenringe sein. Aber verkaufen will dir mir der Fach-,und/oder Einzelhandel nicht. Können die hier in Bremen scheinbar nicht besorgen. Jetzt such ich die Dinger im Internet. Was ich vermeiden wollte, weil der Fachhandel ja auch leben soll.


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Juni 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> *What the f***! *
> 
> Heute und gestern auf dem Testrad unterwegs ... Aaaaalter!
> 
> ...



Lass das blos sein 

Du bist noch viel zu Jung für so ne Altherren Schiebehilfe


----------



## Kyuss1975 (4. Juni 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> *What the f***! *
> 
> Heute und gestern auf dem Testrad unterwegs ... Aaaaalter!


Das Gefühl, wenn der Motor bei 25 km/h aufhört kenn ich von meiner Testfahrt mit dem normalen Levo.
Das ist so wie eine Motorbremse bergauf.
Ein Scheißgefühl.


----------



## Dutshlander (4. Juni 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> *What the f***! *



Ich habe mir auch schon einige male so einen "Spassgerät" (im Sauerland) ausgeliehen, muss sagen das es einfach gute Laune macht so ein "ding" die Trails hoch zu Brettern. (musste sogar berghoch regelmässig die Bremse betätigen sonnst währe ich zu schnell für die folge Passagen / Kurven)
Jetzt das Aber:
für Leute die keinerlei Trail-bergauf Erfahrung haben nutzt Mm es nicht wirklich viel, kniffelige Passagen werden damit zu einfach, und es wird schnell zu schnell werden, zumal der Accu-Kapazität sie irgendwann derbe ausbremsen würde. 
Aber als nebenbei Feierabend-(allein) Rundchen durchaus spassig. (leider für mich zu Teuer) und ich weiß nicht wie "Alt" so einen Antrieb werden könnte ohne große Reparaturen.


----------



## Fatster (4. Juni 2017)

tgs schrieb:


> Mir erschliesst sich einfach nicht, weshalb ein motorbetriebenes bike auf dem Trail bewegen..., ausser bei einer körperlichen Behinderung oder vielleicht noch auf dem Weg zum Job?!



Die Antwort steht in meinem Posting, ich brings aber vielleicht nochmals in einfachen Worten auf den Punkt:

Weil ich in derselben Zeit (z.B. nach Feierabend) locker die doppelte Anzahl an Trails fahren (=doppelt Spass haben!) kann wie ohne Motor. 
Ist einfach so, da brauchen wir auch nicht zu diskutieren ...  ... naja, zumindest so lange der Strom reicht. 
Bei Akkustand "0" wird das Levo zum Alptraum.

Genau wegen dieses eingeschränkten Radius' sehe ich das Levo zwar als das ultimative Feierabend-Spassgerät, doch niemals als wirkliche Alternative zu meinen "richtigen", stromfreien FatBikes.


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Juni 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Die Antwort steht in meinem Posting, ich brings aber vielleicht nochmals in einfachen Worten auf den Punkt:
> 
> Weil ich in derselben Zeit (z.B. nach Feierabend) locker die doppelte Anzahl an Trails fahren (=doppelt Spass haben!) kann wie ohne Motor.
> Ist einfach so, da brauchen wir auch nicht zu diskutieren ...  ... naja, zumindest so lange der Strom reicht.
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (4. Juni 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Weil ich in derselben Zeit (z.B. nach Feierabend) locker die doppelte Anzahl an Trails fahren (=doppelt Spass haben!) kann wie ohne Motor.
> Ist einfach so, da brauchen wir auch nicht zu diskutieren ...


Jedem das Seine und Diskussionen über dieses Thema sind sicher müsig.

** Start OT **
Mein Spassfaktor und Glücksgefühl ist jedenfalls wesentlich höher, wenn ich techn. anspruchsvolle trails, rein mit Muskelkraft, sauber gefahren bin. Da sind mir die zurückgelegten KM zweitrangig. Wobei mir auf unseren trails hier noch kein E-Bike MTBer begegnet ist, der auch nur annähernd auf der Runde dabei war..., ausser auf einer Forstwegpassage. Für mich hat es den Anschein, dass der eine oder andere zum E-MTB wechselt, um damit seine fahrerrischen Defizite zu kompensieren.

** Ende OT **


----------



## Der Kokopelli (4. Juni 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Weil ich in derselben Zeit (z.B. nach Feierabend) locker die doppelte Anzahl an Trails fahren (=doppelt Spass haben!) kann wie ohne Motor. Genau wegen dieses eingeschränkten Radius' sehe ich das Levo zwar als das ultimative Feierabend-Spassgerät, doch niemals als wirkliche Alternative zu meinen "richtigen", stromfreien FatBikes.


Bitte nicht Du auch noch... Ich bin hier umgeben von Levo-Jüngern, die genau die selben Sprüche trällern. Und ihre Bäuche werden immer dicker und ihre Ausreden facettenreicher, wenn ich mal frage, ob sie nicht mal mit dem normalen Bike mitfahren wollen. Ich bin die Dinger selber schon öfter gefahren, und klar es macht Laune, genau wie ein Motocross-Bike im Wald eine Heiden-Gaudi machen würde. Ich denke, man versaut sich mit den Dingern über kurz oder lang den Spaß am richtigen Mountainbiken. Ein Stück Degeneration. Als ob man nur noch Smoothies trinkt statt Obst zu essen. "Hey, Da kann ich 5 Äpfel in 1 Minute essen!!!" 

Wenn Du Sorge hast, dass Du ab 25 km/h von Deinen Kumpels versägt wirst, dafür gibt´s ne App  Ist zwar illegal, aber hey, dafür ist´s ne Menge Spaß! Meine Levo-Kumpels fahren alle "offen". Da wird der Radumfang per Software virtuell verkleinert, und schon geht´s ab!

Ich dachte am Anfang, Touren mit gemischten Fahrern können harmonieren, aber das ist leider nicht der Fall, man fährt als unmotorisierter immer unbewusst etwas schneller als man eigentlich sollte, bei steilen Killeranstiegen merken die motorisierten nix und ziehen davon. So was funktioniert allenfalls für Pärchen, bei denen einer von beiden anders nicht mithalten kann.


----------



## Fatster (4. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Lass das blos sein
> 
> Du bist noch viel zu Jung für so ne Altherren Schiebehilfe



Ja, ich werd's wohl lassen, obwohl sich das grau/rot des Levo zwischen den beiden Orangenen farblich sehr gut machen würde


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Juni 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ja, ich werd's wohl lassen, obwohl sich das grau/rot des Levo zwischen den beiden Orangenen farblich sehr gut machen würde



Das wollte ich hören 

Ich bin so ein ähnliches Gerät auch schon gefahren und ich bin mir sicher das ich mit E-Bike immer Fauler werde.
Lieber fahre ich den ein oder anderen Trail weniger , bin aber viel Zufriedener mit meiner eigenen Leistung.
Und auch wenn ich mal ein paar Meter schieben muß , fällt mir auch kein Stein aus der Krone. 

Wenn es irgend wann mal nicht mehr geht ( und meine Frau schneller oben ist  ) kann ich mir immer noch ne Elektrische Schiebehilfe holen


----------



## Fatster (4. Juni 2017)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Wenn .. mal .. meine Frau schneller oben ist  ) kann ich mir immer noch ne Elektrische Schiebehilfe holen



 .. theoretisch schon, aber ob es 2019 noch E-Fattys gibt?


----------



## Allgaeufex (4. Juni 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> .. theoretisch schon, aber ob es 2019 noch E-Fattys gibt?



Dann kauf ich Dir eben Dein Gebrauchtes ab


----------



## Kyuss1975 (7. Juni 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Aber als nebenbei Feierabend-(allein) Rundchen durchaus spassig. (leider für mich zu Teuer) und ich weiß nicht wie "Alt" so einen Antrieb werden könnte ohne große Reparaturen.



Ganz schön teuer für ein Nebenbei-Feierabend-Rad. 
Für die Kohle kannst dir ein Carbon-Hardtail mit unter 10 Kilo bauen, da fliegst auch den Berg hinauf.


----------



## mexou (7. Juni 2017)

Hallo Leute,
ich fahre ein aktuelles Comp Carbon und habe ein paar Fragen.
Original ist dieses Fatboy mit 4.0 Zoll Reifen ausgerüstet. Hat jemand Erfahrung mit 4.8 am Carbon? Oder
jemand 5.0 montiert?
Gruß aus Luxemburg
Marc
Anbei ein Foto vom Winter.


----------



## Dutshlander (9. Juni 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Ganz schön teuer für ein Nebenbei-Feierabend-Rad.
> Für die Kohle kannst dir ein Carbon-Hardtail mit unter 10 Kilo bauen, da fliegst auch den Berg hinauf.


Habe ich schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris_xtr (14. Juni 2017)

Hallo in die Runde

Hat jemand bei dem e13 PF 30 Innenlager aus dem Fatboy expert die Lager gewechselt und kann mir sagen welche Größe da passend ist? Hab versucht ein Lager mit der Größe 42x30x7 einzubauen und bin kläglich gescheitert.  

Danke Christian


----------



## Meister-Dieter (14. Juni 2017)

chris_xtr schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde
> 
> Hat jemand bei dem e13 PF 30 Innenlager aus dem Fatboy expert die Lager gewechselt und kann mir sagen welche Größe da passend ist? Hab versucht ein Lager mit der Größe 42x30x7 einzubauen und bin kläglich gescheitert.
> 
> Danke Christian[/QUOT


Innenlager PF 46-100-30
Lager müssten 6806 sein.


----------



## chris_xtr (14. Juni 2017)

Danke schön. Das hab ich ja auch gedacht. Die Maße entsprechen ja dem 6806 Lager. Aber das Lager was drin ist ist spürbar schmaler. Hab leider keinen Messschieber zur Hand. Laut des how to guide ist es auch so wie du sagst. https://thehive.dozuki.com/Guide/How+to+replace+gen+3+BB+bearings/73

Versuche es Mal mit dem Eisfach vielleicht lässt es sich ja so überreden.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (14. Juni 2017)

Und gib mal bitte Bescheid ob es dann gepaßt hat.

Gruss


----------



## Fatster (20. Juni 2017)

Maaaahlzeit:

Falls jemand ein (fast komplettes) Fatboy in orange und Größe "M" sucht, hier wär eins:

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/967672-specialized-fatboy-m-alles-ausser-laufradern


----------



## murmel04 (20. Juni 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Maaaahlzeit:
> 
> Falls jemand ein (fast komplettes) Fatboy in orange und Größe "M" sucht, hier wär eins:
> 
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/967672-specialized-fatboy-m-alles-ausser-laufradern



Wie du verstößt den armen Fatboy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2017)

Endlich, dann kommt was richtig fattes


----------



## Fatster (20. Juni 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Wie du verstößt den armen Fatboy



Ich hab doch zwei! 



Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Endlich, dann kommt was richtig fattes



Schaumama


----------



## murmel04 (20. Juni 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich hab doch zwei!



Na dann ist's ja gut 

Nicht das du auf Diät Bikes umsteigst


----------



## Deleted334475 (20. Juni 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Na dann ist's ja gut
> 
> Nicht das du auf Diät Bikes umsteigst


Eher auf E-Bike


----------



## Fatster (20. Juni 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Na dann ist's ja gut
> Nicht das du auf Diät Bikes umsteigst



Keine Bange, unter 4.8 geh ich nimmer! 



Fatbikebiker schrieb:


> Eher auf E-Bike



Kalt, gaaaanz kalt!  ... sonst werden meiner fahrerischen Defizite immer noch größer


----------



## chris_xtr (21. Juni 2017)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Und gib mal bitte Bescheid ob es dann gepaßt hat.
> 
> Gruss


So ich kann jetzt Erfolg vermelden. Die ursprünglichen Lager gingen bei besten Willen und auch trotz vieler Flüche, Gefrierschrank und Eispray nicht in die e13 Schalen rein. Letzt endlich bin ich bei Endurobearings auf Lager mit 41 mm Aussendurchmesser gestoßen. Die gingen easy rein. Alles dreht sich wieder butterweich und das knacken und rumbeln ist weg. Wie lange die nun halten wird sich im Herbst und Winter entscheiden wenn das Wetter wieder fatbikemässiger ist.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (22. Juni 2017)

Moin,
Danke hast Du vielleicht für die Lager die richtige Beschreibung?
Gruss


----------



## chris_xtr (22. Juni 2017)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Moin,
> Danke hast Du vielleicht für die Lager die richtige Beschreibung?
> Gruss




Diese hier habe ich gekauft.

http://m.ebay.com/itm/MRF30417LLB-E...1-30x41x7mm-/272293010510?txnId=1832298679017


----------



## Kyuss1975 (23. Juni 2017)

Ich hab grad ein lustiges Problem.
Innenlager wurde mir von einem Bikeshop eingepresst, der konnte aber nicht mehr machen und hat mir die Kurbel so eingebaut, dass die Kurbel nicht mittig ist. Aber auch wenn sie mittig wäre, was wohl mit ein paar Spacern machbar wäre


 

 

 

 

 

 , würde sie am größten Gang am Reifen streifen. 
Und offensichtlich sind hier in der Kärntner Provinzhauptstadt sämtliche Bikewerkstätten mit Fatbikes überfordert.


----------



## mikeonbike (23. Juni 2017)

tatsächlich weiß ich ziemlich genau, was du für ein problem hast... die hope wollte bei mir auch nicht mittig sitzen. mit den vorhandenen spacern gab es nicht viel zu holen - ein mittiges montieren nicht möglich mit der folge, dass auch die kettenlinie nicht sauber verlief...

ich habe also den spacer zwischen kurbel und lager selbst angefertigt... im oberen bild der linke spacer... (0,75mmm). der mitgelieferte 0,5 spacer war einfach zu knapp, zudem waren dann die kurbeln sichtbar nicht mittig. der 1,0 spacer hat die kurbel so weit nach außen gebraucht, dass die kurbeln ebenfalls nicht mittig verbaut waren, die kettenlinie zu weit aussen und auch von der montage her das übrigbleibende restliche gewinde sehr knapp aussah. da die kurbel selber ebenfalls etwas konisch zum lager zuläuft, passt ein normaler 0,75 mm spacer nicht.

ich fand das thema sehr lästig und war erst einmal nicht so von der hochgelobten hope qualität beeindruckt. die kurbel läuft jetzt aber tatsächlich schon einige 100 km ohne auffälligkeiten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (23. Juni 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> tatsächlich weiß ich ziemlich genau, was du für ein problem hast... die hope wollte bei mir auch nicht mittig sitzen. mit den vorhandenen spacern gab es nicht viel zu holen - ein mittiges montieren nicht möglich mit der folge, dass auch die kettenlinie nicht sauber verlief...



Hallo Mike!
Ich hab für die Gehäusebreite von 100 mm die Kurbeln 175 mm / 100 mm bestellt, weil es mir logisch schien und auch bei Bike24 kein Hinweis steht, was man wegen der Hinterbaubreite nehmen muss.
Deshalb hab ich grad den Verdacht, dass ich eventuell die falsche Kurbel gekauft hab.
Ich hab, wie schon geschrieben, die mit 175 mm Kurbelarmlänge und 100 mm Breite genommen. So komm ich nur auf eine 65 mm Kettenlinie. Hope schreibt aber, dass die Kettenlinie 75 mm bei einem 190 mm Hinterbau sein muss.
Das heißt wohl, ich muss die Kurbel mit 120 mm Breite nehmen??? 

PS:: Bei meiner Kurbelgarnitur waren keine Spacer dabei.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (23. Juni 2017)

Es erhärtet sich mir langsam der Verdacht, die falsche Breite, nämlich 100mm statt 120mm genommen zu haben.
Denn wenn ich die alte Kurbel Kettenblatt an Kettenblatt anlege, stimmt der Q-Faktor der neuen nicht mit dem der alten Kurbel überein. Da dürfte es sich um einen guten Zentimeter pro Seite handeln, was wieder für die 120mm breite Welle spräche. Dazu wären dann aber auf jeden Fall Spacer nötig.
Außerdem wäre dann die Kettenlinie mit 75 mm auch so, wie Hope es vorgibt.

@mikeonbike Hast Du vielleicht auch die falsche Breite?


----------



## mikeonbike (23. Juni 2017)

nö, ich hab die kurbel für eine 170 einbaubreite... schmaler dürfte sie bei mir nicht sein, sonst würde ich sie nicht sauber reinbekommen. Breiter hätte ich nicht verbauen können...


----------



## Kyuss1975 (23. Juni 2017)

mikeonbike schrieb:


> nö, ich hab die kurbel für eine 170 einbaubreite... schmaler dürfte sie bei mir nicht sein, sonst würde ich sie nicht sauber reinbekommen. Breiter hätte ich nicht verbauen können...



Alles Klar, dann hast du die 100mm Breite. und kommst dann ca. eh auf die Werte, die Hope angibt.
Mein Hinterbau hat ja 190mm Breite.


----------



## Aardvark (24. Juni 2017)

Ich verstehe eure Problematik nicht. Ich hab alles mit dem Hope Satz für 197mm breiten Hinterbau hinbekommen. Lager rein, Achse mit beiliegenden Spacern verbaut, fertig. Läuft super.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juni 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Ich verstehe eure Problematik nicht. Ich hab alles mit dem Hope Satz für 197mm breiten Hinterbau hinbekommen. Lager rein, Achse mit beiliegenden Spacern verbaut, fertig. Läuft super.



Angeber 


..... wer kann, der kann


----------



## Alexcoop (5. Juli 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich jetzt durch das Thema gekämpft und auch sonst im Forum gestöbert. Aber ich glaube ich brauch jemand der mich an die Hand nimmt für einen Lefty Umbau 

Ich bin durch einen Tausch zu einem schönen orangefarbenen 2015'er Fatboy gekommen. Schaltung und Bremsen waren bereits angepasst und das Teil macht mir mehr Spass als ich dachte. Ich würde mir jetzt lediglich auf manchen Trails doch eine Federgabel wünschen. Angetan haben es mir hier am meisten die Lefty Umbauten. Seit ich eine an meinem Trailfully habe bin ich sehr angetan von dem System. Ich steige nur bei den Umbauten nicht ganz durch.

Kann mir hier jemand weiterhelfen der dass schon hinter sich hat? Ich verstehe nicht ganz welche Lefty's ich suchen müsste die in Frage kämen, wer mir welches Laufrad wie einspeichen kann/muss u.s.w. Oder halt eine "Einkaufsliste für Dummies"

Gerne auch per Nachricht ausserhalb des Themas falls hier doch schon alles steht und ich es einfach nur nicht finde

Vielen Dank im voraus für eure Hilfe


----------



## Meister-Dieter (5. Juli 2017)

Alexcoop schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich jetzt durch das Thema gekämpft und auch sonst im Forum gestöbert. Aber ich glaube ich brauch jemand der mich an die Hand nimmt für einen Lefty Umbau
> 
> Ich bin durch einen Tausch zu einem schönen orangefarbenen 2015'er Fatboy gekommen. Schaltung und Bremsen waren bereits angepasst und das Teil macht mir mehr Spass als ich dachte. Ich würde mir jetzt lediglich auf manchen Trails doch eine Federgabel wünschen. Angetan haben es mir hier am meisten die Lefty Umbauten. Seit ich eine an meinem Trailfully habe bin ich sehr angetan von dem System. Ich steige nur bei den Umbauten nicht ganz durch.
> 
> ...


Frag mal den F7 Uli,der kennt sich damit aus!


----------



## hw_doc (5. Juli 2017)

Alexcoop schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich habe mich jetzt durch das Thema gekämpft und auch sonst im Forum gestöbert. Aber ich glaube ich brauch jemand der mich an die Hand nimmt für einen Lefty Umbau
> 
> Ich bin durch einen Tausch zu einem schönen orangefarbenen 2015'er Fatboy gekommen. Schaltung und Bremsen waren bereits angepasst und das Teil macht mir mehr Spass als ich dachte. Ich würde mir jetzt lediglich auf manchen Trails doch eine Federgabel wünschen. Angetan haben es mir hier am meisten die Lefty Umbauten. Seit ich eine an meinem Trailfully habe bin ich sehr angetan von dem System. Ich steige nur bei den Umbauten nicht ganz durch.
> 
> ...



Erste Anlaufstelle: http://www.mendoncyclesmith.com/fat-lefty.html
Falls Du dann nach Sondierung des Marktes noch Lust hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damianfromhell (5. Juli 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Alles Klar, dann hast du die 100mm Breite. und kommst dann ca. eh auf die Werte, die Hope angibt.
> Mein Hinterbau hat ja 190mm Breite.


Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen aber der Händler ist dann ja wohl nicht schuld. Kannst die kurbel noch umtauschen? Weiß ja nicht wie kulant so nen Shop ist.


----------



## murmel04 (6. Juli 2017)

Kleine Frage an die Fatboy Experten.
Ich fahre einen Fatboy Expert aus 2015, nun spiele ich gedanklich damit den fast noch originalen 2x10 Antrieb auf 1x11 umzubauen ( wohl ehr umbauen zu lassen)
Finde den 1x11 vom Bad Habit recht angenehm

Bis auf die Drehgriffe ist alles noch original.
Was  habe ich - was brauche ich noch.
Hier liegen habe ich die e thirteen Kassette 9/46.
Die würde ich dann gerne am Expert haben.
Brauche ich einen neuen Freilauf?
Kettenblatt müsste ich mir überlegen welche Größe.

So vielleicht kann mir einer weiterhelfen

Grüße Murmel


----------



## DrachenDingsda (6. Juli 2017)

Ich würde sagen, wenn der jetzige Antrieb runter ist , neue Nabe hinten , kettenblatt 26er (gerade wenn du noch im Schnee fahren willst), 11fach schaltwerk und Schalthebel nach Geldbeutel und Vorliebe, neue elffach Kette 

Wenn du die Kassette noch kaufen musst würde ich die gx eagle nehmen 

Wenn du es preiswert haben möchtest sunrace 11-50 /30er kb


----------



## tgs (7. Juli 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> So vielleicht kann mir einer weiterhelfen


Der Umbau auf 1x11 ist grundsätzlich keine grosse Sache.
Es kommt halt auch darauf an, was Du ausgeben willst.

Wenn Du die e13 Kurbel behalten willst, kannst Du max. ein 30er Kettenblatt auf den Spider montieren. Kleiner geht nicht, weil kein direct mount. Aber bei einer 9-46 Kassette (11-fach?) solltest Du das schon kurbeln können.

Ansonsten empfehle ich Dir als relativ preisgünstige, sehr gut funktionierende Alternative eine RaceFace Turbine Chinch für Hinterbaubreite 170mm (passt perfekt auch bei Deinen 190mm!). Da kannst Du direct mount Kettenblätter auch kleiner als 30 Zähne gedreht (wegen der Kettenlinie) montieren.

Eine neue Nabe, bzw. den SRAM 11-fach Freilauf brauchst Du nicht unbedingt, weil es ja auch passende Shimano 11-fach Kassetten für den Shimano Freilauf gibt. Die sind (für mich) ein bisschen besser abgestuft und um Welten günstiger.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein 11-fach Trigger und die passende Kette.


----------



## nordstadt (7. Juli 2017)

tgs schrieb:


> Wenn Du die e13 Kurbel behalten willst, kannst Du max. ein 30er Kettenblatt auf den Spider montieren. Kleiner geht nicht, weil kein direct mount.



Kann man da nicht wie beim Dude die e13 DirectMount Blätter verwenden? Da gibt es ja die 28T Fatbike Variante.


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juli 2017)

tgs schrieb:


> Der Umbau auf 1x11 ist grundsätzlich keine grosse Sache.
> Es kommt halt auch darauf an, was Du ausgeben willst.
> 
> Wenn Du die e13 Kurbel behalten willst, kannst Du max. ein 30er Kettenblatt auf den Spider montieren. Kleiner geht nicht, weil kein direct mount. Aber bei einer 9-46 Kassette (11-fach?) solltest Du das schon kurbeln können.
> ...



30-46 scheint mir eigentlich ideal - theoretisch kann man sich aber auch ein 28er oder 26er als Ersatz für das derzeit montierte 22/24er draufsetzen - damit dann die Kettenlinie noch passt, muss man ggf. noch etwas tricksen - weiß nicht, ob das mit der bestehenden Innenlager-Kurbel-Kombi geht. Passende Blätter gibt es bspw. von Absolute Black.
IMO ist aber der für die genannte Kassette benötigte XD-Freilauf das K.O. - da würde ich lieber ne 11-46-Kassette für Shimano-Freilauf einsetzen. Auch die bestehende Kurbel würd ich mit nem 30er (ggf. 32er) bestücken und gut is.

@murmel04:
Ausgangsbasis für die Entscheidung sollte Dein anderes Bike sein - was funktioniert da für dich gut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (7. Juli 2017)

@murmel04:
Ausgangsbasis für die Entscheidung sollte Dein anderes Bike sein - was funktioniert da für dich gut?

Am neuen Bad Habit habe ich Shimano mit 30/11-50.
Das ist eigentlich ok, wobei bergauf manchmal vielleicht doch ein 28 besser wäre.
Am anderen Bad Habit hatte ich   ( von dem die e13 noch über ist, Laufleistung nur ca 100 km) 28/9-46.


----------



## DrachenDingsda (7. Juli 2017)

Also dann Nabe tauschen , wenn dann noch nötig trigger, schaltwerk , Kette , kettenblatt , oder gleich directmount Kurbel des Vertrauens

Ich bin am Surly mit einem 26er Oval auf 46 hinten unterwegs das ist zumindest Berg hoch oder im Schnee entspannt.


----------



## hw_doc (7. Juli 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> @murmel04:
> Ausgangsbasis für die Entscheidung sollte Dein anderes Bike sein - was funktioniert da für dich gut?
> 
> Am neuen Bad Habit habe ich Shimano mit 30/11-50.
> ...



Das macht die Sache nicht einfacher (günstiger)...  
Der Aufwand, die XD-Kassette ans Fatboy zu bekommen, sollte höher sein, als sich ne zweite 11-50-Kassette zu gönnen. Wenn Du dann mit nem 30er KB leben kannst... Vielleicht kannst Du dich ja auch mit der Oval-Geschichte anfreunden - die Rechnung scheint da "- 2" zu sein - also 30 oval = ähnlich 28 kreisig. Könnte es auch für den großen Lochkreis Deiner Kurbel geben...


----------



## Kyuss1975 (7. Juli 2017)

damianfromhell schrieb:


> Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen aber der Händler ist dann ja wohl nicht schuld. Kannst die kurbel noch umtauschen? Weiß ja nicht wie kulant so nen Shop ist.


Der Händler ist Bike24 und hat einen ausgezeichneten Kundenservice!
Die Kurbel wurde anstandslos umgetauscht. 
Der Bikeladen, der mir das Lager eingepresst hat, hat seine Sache auch ok gemacht.
Natürlich war ich wegen mangelnder Erfahrung selbst schuld, dass ich die falsche Kurbelbreite bestellt hab.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (7. Juli 2017)

Heute hab ich die richtige Kurbel bekommen! 
Passt perfekt und ist ein Kunstwerk!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (7. Juli 2017)

Weiß jemand,ob ein Surly Knard 4.8" ins fatboy passt?


----------



## Fatster (8. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Weiß jemand,ob ein Surly Knard 4.8" ins fatboy passt?



Passt!


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Passt!


Beweisfoto zufällig zur Hand?


----------



## Fatster (8. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Beweisfoto zufällig zur Hand?



Nö! 
Aber wenn Du mir nicht glaubst, frag mal den rolfklaus aka @klausklein


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juli 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nö!
> Aber wenn Du mir nicht glaubst, frag mal den rolfklaus aka @klausklein


Würde dir ja gerne glauben,aber auf welcher Felgenbreite?
Ich frag den Klaus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (8. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Würde dir ja gerne glauben,aber auf welcher Felgenbreite?
> Ich frag den Klaus!



... tu das!


----------



## DrachenDingsda (8. Juli 2017)

Schau mal bei Uli der hat die auf clownshoes in seinem m Rahmen gehabt


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juli 2017)

DrachenDingsda schrieb:


> Schau mal bei Uli der hat die auf clownshoes in seinem m Rahmen gehabt


Stimmt René,aber im CD!


----------



## Fatster (8. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Stimmt René,aber im CD!





.. ich könnt ja jetzt sagen: 

Dann schau halt in Drei Herrgottsnamen bei @Aardvark ... aber das könnten natürlich auch Fotomontagen sein


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juli 2017)

@Fatster O.k. hast ja Recht!
Hab beim Aardvark nachgesehen!
Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch durchringen,270€ zu investieren!


----------



## Fatster (8. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @Fatster O.k. hast ja Recht!
> Hab beim Aardvark nachgesehen!
> Jetzt muß ich mich nur noch durchringen,270€ zu investieren!



Alles gut, Du kannst wieder aufstehen! 
Jepp, "günstig" ist anders, das' wohl wahr


----------



## Meister-Dieter (8. Juli 2017)

Er schreibt aber leider auch,daß es ziemlich eng zugeht und auf eine 100%ige Felgenzentrierung zu achten sei!
#2725 Zitat:
"Anmerkung: Wenn ihr ein Fatboy fahrt, achtet unbedingt darauf dass die hintere Felge absolut zentriert läuft. Unter Wiegetrittbelastung kann der Knard an der Kettenstrebe schleifen. Ich hab einen leichten Schlag (2mm) in der Felge und irgendwann hat der Reifen meinen Neopren-Strebenschutz gedreht und ein wenig zerfleddert".


----------



## Meister-Dieter (9. Juli 2017)




----------



## projekt (10. Juli 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Juli 2017)

@projekt Entfoliert?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Juli 2017)

Falls mal jemand ein oranges Fatboy comp Carbon in S oder M zu verkaufen hat,bitte bei mir melden!


----------



## projekt (10. Juli 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> @projekt Entfoliert?


 curiosity killed the cat , Lenkkopfrohr wird wieder foliert


----------



## F7 Uli (10. Juli 2017)

Das Spezialized Fatboy ist schon ............


----------



## Meister-Dieter (10. Juli 2017)

projekt schrieb:


> curiosity killed the cat , Lenkkopfrohr wird wieder foliert


Hast du die passende Folie?


----------



## algophilie (25. Juli 2017)

Hiho,
die zeit ist gekommen für etwas neues und weil ich beschlossen habe doch einiges weiter zu verwenden, wird mein fb zerlegt und in teilen verkauft.

infos und links im fatbike suche und verkaufe thread


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (25. Juli 2017)

algophilie schrieb:


> man kann über alles reden


Auch die Foren-Regeln?


----------



## wj500 (25. Juli 2017)

Er kann ja ueber alles reden.
Die Administranten/inen müssen ja nix übernehmen...


----------



## Aardvark (27. Juli 2017)

Hi fatboys,

fährt irgend wer von euch die Kombi:
2x11 und Surly Knard 4.8 auf OEM Felge? 

Bei mir passt das zwar, aber die Kette ist etwa 3mm vom Reifen entfernt. 

Hat da jemand hässliche Erfahrung mit oder geht das?

Bevor ihr nach dem Warum fragt, es ist für dem Tourer, bei dem reicht 1x11 nicht aus mit vollem Gepäck.

Dankö!


----------



## BigJohn (27. Juli 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> Hi fatboys,
> 
> fährt irgend wer von euch die Kombi:
> 2x11 und Surly Knard 4.8 auf OEM Felge?
> ...


Ich bin ne Zeit lang mit -1mm Platz im kleinsten Gang gefahren. 3mm finde ich komfortabel


----------



## Fatster (28. Juli 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich bin ne Zeit lang mit -1mm Platz im kleinsten Gang gefahren. 3mm finde ich komfortabel



Denke auch, dass das völlig Dicke ausreichen sollte .. ich kann mich beim 9:Zero:7 an Zeiten erinnern, da wäre ich selbst über 1mm Platz froh gewesen, da ging's um Haaresbreite und Wiegetritt war verboten


----------



## F7 Uli (11. August 2017)

Hab heute mal eine neue Übersetzung am Ku'dammracer verbaut . 36 vorn und 9-42 hinten für optimale Race Performance .


----------



## Fatster (12. August 2017)

... dann kann der Velothon 2018 ja kommen!


----------



## Alex0303 (18. September 2017)

.


----------



## F7 Uli (18. September 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab ein kleines Problem.
> 
> ...


Deshalb habe ich auf Hope umgerüstet)


----------



## Kyuss1975 (18. September 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> hab ein kleines Problem.
> 
> ...



Was für ein Fatboy ist es denn, bzw. welche Nabe ist es?
Ich befürchte, mein Freilauf wird auch nicht mehr allzulange halten. Hab einen Fatboy SE, da sind original die Oberbilligskackdorfer Stout Naben von Specialized verbaut.
Die vordere hab ich wegen der Lauf Carbonara schon gegen eine Hope Fatsno getauscht, die hintere wird auch eine Hope.

Wenn du auch die billigen Naben hast, dann solltest du gleich die Nabe tauschen und umspeichen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BigJohn (19. September 2017)

Ich finde das klingt eher nach einem Montagefehler. Wenn nur eines von elf Ritzeln Probleme macht, liegt es doch nicht am Freilauf.


----------



## Alex0303 (19. September 2017)

BigJohn,
Da hast du recht. 
Aber mehr als die Kasdette mit den angegebenen 40NM zu montieren geht nicht. Und es war ja auch nicht die erste Kassette, die ich montiert hab..

Es klingt komisch, aber es scheint mir, als hätte das letzte Ritzel (=Verschluss) 
nicht genug Auflagefläche in den Verzahnungen am Freilauf gehabt. 
Und dann kommt's, wie es kommen musste...
Weicher Alu-Freilaufkörper, viel Kraft bei Wiegetritt am kleinsten Ritzel und kaum Auflagefläche -> schön was vom Freilauf abgetragen 

Und es ist ein 2015er Modell, noch mit Originalnabe...


----------



## F7 Uli (19. September 2017)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> BigJohn,
> Da hast du recht.
> Aber mehr als die Kasdette mit den angegebenen 40NM zu montieren geht nicht. Und es war ja auch nicht die erste Kassette, die ich montiert hab..
> 
> ...


----------



## F7 Uli (19. September 2017)

Bei mir hat das 11er auch nicht gehalten , das sieht dann so aus . Da hilft nur Feilauf austauschen oder Hopenabe mit Stahlfreifauf )


----------



## Alex0303 (19. September 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 645469 Bei mir hat das 11er auch nicht gehalten , das sieht dann so aus . Da hilft nur Feilauf austauschen oder Hopenabe mit Stahlfreifauf )



jap. so schauts auch bei mir aus


----------



## BigJohn (19. September 2017)

Ach jetzt. So habe ich das vorher nicht rausgelesen. Wenn du eine neue Nabe in Betracht ziehst, muss es nicht immer hope sein (obwohl sehr geil). Evtl gibt es was passendes von novatec, oder du findest eine gebrauchte Nabe, die du als Ersatzteilspender verwendest


----------



## Kyuss1975 (20. September 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ach jetzt. So habe ich das vorher nicht rausgelesen. Wenn du eine neue Nabe in Betracht ziehst, muss es nicht immer hope sein (obwohl sehr geil). Evtl gibt es was passendes von novatec, oder du findest eine gebrauchte Nabe, die du als Ersatzteilspender verwendest



Naja, Hope ist halt einfach problemlos und vom Preis-/Porno-/Leistungsverhältnis sehr gut. 
Wenn man viel Geld hat könnte man natürlich auch eine Industry9 nehmen.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (21. September 2017)

Ich weiß, es ist kein Fatboy sondern ein Nutrail, aber bei einem Preis von € 202,67 bei bike-discount.de wäre man blöd, wenn man sich Markenfetischismus leisten würde. 
Das wird ein Aufbau über die nächsten Monate für meine Freundin.


----------



## hw_doc (21. September 2017)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, es ist kein Fatboy sondern ein Nutrail, aber bei einem Preis von € 202,67 bei bike-discount.de wäre man blöd, wenn man sich Markenfetischismus leisten würde.
> Das wird ein Aufbau über die nächsten Monate für meine Freundin. Anhang anzeigen 646255





Mein Farley (auch kein Fatboy) wächst und gedeiht auch ganz wunderbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafmuhkuh (21. September 2017)

Schade, nur in 15''


----------



## Kyuss1975 (22. September 2017)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Schade, nur in 15''


Was findest du daran schade?
15" passt meiner Freundin genau.


----------



## Aardvark (23. September 2017)

sehe ich das richtig, oder hat Specialized das fatboy aus dem Programm genommen? ich find das nirgends mehr.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (24. September 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig, oder hat Specialized das fatboy aus dem Programm genommen? ich find das nirgends mehr.


In der Übersicht sind tatsächlich keine Fatboys drin.
Über die Suche bekommt man die 2017er Modelle angezeigt.


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. September 2017)

Scheint,eine ausgestorbene Spezies...


----------



## Kyuss1975 (24. September 2017)

Naja, es gibt auch noch andere Hersteller.
Nach jetzt 25 Jahren Specialized bin ich in den letzten Jahren von meinem Markenfetischismus abgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (24. September 2017)

Auch Trek haben das Sortiment für DACH (vielleicht auch für ganz Europa) ordentlich zusammengestrichen.
Das ist wohl der Lauf der Dinge. Daher: Haltet Eure Bike in Ehren!


----------



## Starter77 (24. September 2017)

Es scheint leider einige Hersteller zu geben sie ihre Fatties einstellen


----------



## Fatster (24. September 2017)

Aardvark schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig, oder hat Specialized das fatboy aus dem Programm genommen? ich find das nirgends mehr.



Mein Händler hat das schon vor über nem halben Jahr prophezeit!


----------



## murmel04 (24. September 2017)

Nicht nur bei Specialized geht das Fatbike.
Auch Cannondale nimmt seines aus dem Programm.

Prioritäten liegen bei den E Bikes


----------



## Starter77 (24. September 2017)

Mondraker hat den Panzer auch ersatzlos gestrichen, Stevens hat den Mobster auch 200 - 300€ günstiger gemacht - denke den gibt es auch nur noch ein Jahr. Bikes die zwar nicht unbedingt erste Wahl sind aber einen Großteil der Fatbikes ausgemacht haben. Und dann wird es irgendwann auch beim Zubehör (Reifen, Gabeln etc.) knapp


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (24. September 2017)

Es scheint man sollte sich noch das ein oder andere gute Stück in den Keller stellen.


----------



## spg73 (25. September 2017)

Neue Modelle gibt es schon, haben sogar neue Felgen, nur kommen die auch zu uns?
https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/mountain/fatboy


----------



## hw_doc (25. September 2017)

spg73 schrieb:


> Neue Modelle gibt es schon, haben sogar neue Felgen, nur kommen die auch zu uns?
> https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/mountain/fatboy



https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/mountain/fatboy/129149

Steckachse auch hinten, 150er Gabel Serie, Felgen tubeless-ready - wo soll das nur hinführen?  B)

Jetzt, wo Ford den Mustang auch hochoffiziell nach D bringt, hat Karl Geiger vielleicht ein paar Kapazitäten für FatBoys übrig!


----------



## Sandro31 (30. September 2017)

Hallo, ich möchte mein Fatboy auf einfach kettenplatt umbauen.
Kann ich da diese Kurbel verwenden, oder muss ich da die breitere Version nehmen?
https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content...=1000,2,88;mid[282]=1;pgc[67][18049]=1;page=2
Was ist besser?
Gruß 
Sandro


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. September 2017)

Sandro31 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich möchte mein Fatboy auf einfach kettenplatt umbauen.
> Kann ich da diese Kurbel verwenden, oder muss ich da die breitere Version nehmen?
> https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=115495;menu=1000,2,88;mid[282]=1;pgc[67][18049]=1;page=2
> Was ist besser?
> ...


Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sandro31 (30. September 2017)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Passt!


Danke Dieter und ein schönes Wochenende!
Lg
Sandro


----------



## Meister-Dieter (30. September 2017)

Dafür nicht


----------



## projekt (1. Oktober 2017)




----------



## Fatster (19. Oktober 2017)

Tach 

Kann jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, welche Kettenblattgröße MAXIMAL auf die originale SAMOX Zweifachkurbel passt (LK 104mm).

38Z geht, hab ich selbst gefahren. Geht auch 40 oder 42 Z? 

Danke schon mal für eure Rückmeldungen


----------



## Der Kokopelli (19. Oktober 2017)

Fatster schrieb:


> Tach
> Kann jemand aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, welche Kettenblattgröße MAXIMAL auf die originale SAMOX Zweifachkurbel passt (LK 104mm).
> 38Z geht, hab ich selbst gefahren. Geht auch 40 oder 42 Z?


Aaaaalder, was hast Du vor??? So was?


----------



## BigJohn (19. Oktober 2017)

Der Kokopelli schrieb:


> Aaaaalder, was hast Du vor??? So was?


Nach dem Velothon ist vor dem Velothon


----------



## Fatster (19. Oktober 2017)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Nach dem Velothon ist vor dem Velothon



Dem habe ich nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Kyuss1975 (20. Oktober 2017)

Abschlussfahrt mit der Endurorunde


----------



## Fatster (27. Oktober 2017)

Fußgängerwegräum-, Försterabdräng- und VelothonKontrahentenausdemWegfeg-FatBoy



 



... das brauch ich auch! 

Der Besitzer jedenfalls scheint Spass zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (6. November 2017)

*RAHMENTAUSCH ?

Tauscht jemand sein FatBoy Größe "L" gegen mein orangenes 2015er "M"? *

Mir persönlich ist egal, ob das "L" ein Pro, ein Expert, ein orangenes oder anthrazites SE ist. Mein "M" hat natürlich die ein oder andere Gebrauchsspur, aber keine Delle oder Risse oder Sonstiges.

Geneigte mögen mir bitte eine  *PN!!!*  schreiben, dort dann auch Detailbilder.

Danke!


----------



## Dutshlander (6. November 2017)

Ich tausche mein M gegen Geld


----------



## F7 Uli (6. November 2017)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Ich tausche mein M gegen Geld Anhang anzeigen 662090


@Dutshlander Das Bike  ist aber nur mit dem Hochleistungsaufkeber verkäuflich ))))))


----------



## hw_doc (7. November 2017)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> @Dutshlander Das Bike  ist aber nur mit dem Hochleistungsaufkeber verkäuflich ))))))


Ja, er lebt noch!  

Bis vor kurzem gab es hier jemanden, der seinen L-Rahmen wohl liebend gerne getauscht hätte...


----------



## plk (16. November 2017)

würde mein Rahmen M in Blau gegen ein L tauschen... keine 300km alt


----------



## schraubenkopf (1. Dezember 2017)

Seit gestern besitze ich ein Fatboy expert 
War schon beim Kauf 1x10 und mit den Bulldozer, heute noch die Sattelstütze getauscht gegen eine nc17, was direkt 150g gespart hat. Gewicht so wie auf dem Foto 13,7kg. Demnächst ist tubeless an der Reihe. Ich will das Rad mittelfristig deutlich unter 13kg bringen.




Wo bekomme ich eigentlich den XD-freilauf her und gibt es noch Ersatzachsen falls meine bricht? Meine ist Baujahr 14 und noch original.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Seit gestern besitze ich ein Fatboy expert
> War schon beim Kauf 1x10 und mit den Bulldozer, heute noch die Sattelstütze getauscht gegen eine nc17, was direkt 150g gespart hat. Gewicht so wie auf dem Foto 13,7kg. Demnächst ist tubeless an der Reihe. Ich will das Rad mittelfristig deutlich unter 13kg bringen.
> Anhang anzeigen 670726
> 
> Wo bekomme ich eigentlich den XD-freilauf her und gibt es noch Ersatzachsen falls meine bricht? Meine ist Baujahr 14 und noch original.



Würde gleich eine andere Nabe einbauen mit passenden Freilauf.


----------



## schraubenkopf (1. Dezember 2017)

Wenn die Achse versagt oder nur wenn es ein neuer Freilauf sein soll? Wie sind denn die Specialized Naben in Bezug auf Verschleiß und Anfälligkeit?


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2017)

Glaub XD und die original Nabe sind nicht kompatibel.
Hab meinen Fatboy auf die Eagle umbauen lassen und da dann gleich eine andere Nabe reinnahm lassen.

Wie gut die alte noch war/ist keine Ahnung, liegt jetzt im Karton rum.
Aber es gibt hier sicher
jemand der genau sagen kann wie gut das Teil ist und ob es mit xd doch geht ( ich glaub aber nicht das es geht)


----------



## hw_doc (1. Dezember 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Seit gestern besitze ich ein Fatboy expert
> War schon beim Kauf 1x10 und mit den Bulldozer, heute noch die Sattelstütze getauscht gegen eine nc17, was direkt 150g gespart hat. Gewicht so wie auf dem Foto 13,7kg. Demnächst ist tubeless an der Reihe. Ich will das Rad mittelfristig deutlich unter 13kg bringen.
> Anhang anzeigen 670726
> 
> Wo bekomme ich eigentlich den XD-freilauf her und gibt es noch Ersatzachsen falls meine bricht? Meine ist Baujahr 14 und noch original.



Wenn Du wirklich auf 11-fach gehen willst, setz auf eine Shimano- oder Sunrace-Kassette. Dann kannst Du schauen, ob Du mittelfristig doch die Nabe schrottest und dann ggf. upgraden. 
Vielleicht stehen dann auch andere Felgen mit auf der Liste...


----------



## schraubenkopf (1. Dezember 2017)

OK danke
Wollte erstmal 11-42 fahren, weil ich denke, dass das x0 Schaltwerk das mitmachen kann. Mein GX kann es jedenfalls. 

Ich hab vorher mal die Schlappen von der Felge genommen. Das wird wohl etwas aufwändiger die tubeless zu fahren. Mich wundert dass die das Felgenhorn weggelassen haben. Hat jemand die sl ohne Schlauch im Einsatz? Ich kann mir vorstellen dass man die recht leicht dicht bekommt aber wie ist das bei der Kurvenfahrt?


----------



## murmel04 (1. Dezember 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> OK danke
> Wollte erstmal 11-42 fahren, weil ich denke, dass das x0 Schaltwerk das mitmachen kann. Mein GX kann es jedenfalls.
> 
> Ich hab vorher mal die Schlappen von der Felge genommen. Das wird wohl etwas aufwändiger die tubeless zu fahren. Mich wundert dass die das Felgenhorn weggelassen haben. Hat jemand die sl ohne Schlauch im Einsatz? Ich kann mir vorstellen dass man die recht leicht dicht bekommt aber wie ist das bei der Kurvenfahrt?



Hab die original Laufräder und die laufen Tubless.
Hat mein Schrauber gemacht .
Felgenband rein und gut.


----------



## Alex0303 (1. Dezember 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> OK danke
> Wollte erstmal 11-42 fahren, weil ich denke, dass das x0 Schaltwerk das mitmachen kann. Mein GX kann es jedenfalls.
> 
> Ich hab vorher mal die Schlappen von der Felge genommen. Das wird wohl etwas aufwändiger die tubeless zu fahren. Mich wundert dass die das Felgenhorn weggelassen haben. Hat jemand die sl ohne Schlauch im Einsatz? Ich kann mir vorstellen dass man die recht leicht dicht bekommt aber wie ist das bei der Kurvenfahrt?



Hab noch die Originallaufräder im Fatboy. 
Sind bei mir seit 2 Jahren mit Frischhaltefolie dicht. 
Alternativ werden hier im Forum auch Fattystripper empfohlen.


----------



## schraubenkopf (1. Dezember 2017)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Hab die original Laufräder und die laufen Tubless.
> Hat mein Schrauber gemacht .
> Felgenband rein und gut.


Prima, danke. Welchen Druck fährst du?



Alex0303 schrieb:


> Hab noch die Originallaufräder im Fatboy.
> Sind bei mir seit 2 Jahren mit Frischhaltefolie dicht.
> Alternativ werden hier im Forum auch Fattystripper empfohlen.


Frischhaltefolie?


----------



## Alex0303 (1. Dezember 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Frischhaltefolie?



Ja.. Toppits


----------



## Alex0303 (1. Dezember 2017)

Mein Dickerchen sucht auch einen neuen Stall...
Größe L
Details in der Signatur...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. Dezember 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> Wenn die Achse versagt oder nur wenn es ein neuer Freilauf sein soll? Wie sind denn die Specialized Naben in Bezug auf Verschleiß und Anfälligkeit?


Die Specialized-Nabe hinten ist aus eigener Erfahrung echt billigste Scheisse. 
Wenn ich mein Hinterrad drehe, hört man die Lager raffeln. Da drück ich immer ordentlich Fett hinein. Beim Freilauf halten vielleicht grad noch zwei Klinken. Der knattert auch nicht mehr im Freilauf. So habe ich die Nabe in ca. 1500-2000 km fertig gemacht. Ich hoffe ich habe bald das Geld für eine Höper Nabe über.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. Dezember 2017)

schraubenkopf schrieb:


> OK danke
> Wollte erstmal 11-42 fahren, weil ich denke, dass das x0 Schaltwerk das mitmachen kann. Mein GX kann es jedenfalls.
> 
> Ich hab vorher mal die Schlappen von der Felge genommen. Das wird wohl etwas aufwändiger die tubeless zu fahren. Mich wundert dass die das Felgenhorn weggelassen haben. Hat jemand die sl ohne Schlauch im Einsatz? Ich kann mir vorstellen dass man die recht leicht dicht bekommt aber wie ist das bei der Kurvenfahrt?



Habe meine Felgen mit dem Fattystripper Latexband dicht bekommen. Funktioniert sehr gut. Allerdings hat es fatbike24.de nicht mehr im Programm, man müßte es wohl direkt bei fattystripper.com bestellen.
Alternativ kann man auch Ghetto-tubeless machen und einfach 24" Fatbikeschläuche ausschneiden. Da die Jumbo Jims nichts für Schnee sind, werde ich wieder auf die Ground Controls umbauen und auf Ghetto für Winter machen. So spar ich mir die Fattystripper, die ich noch in Reserve habe, fürs nächste Frühjahr auf.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (3. Dezember 2017)

War auch wieder mal unterwegs weil's geschneit hat. Die Jumbo Jims sind für Schnee allerdings nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## FR-Sniper (7. Dezember 2017)

...


----------



## F7 Uli (7. Dezember 2017)

@FR-Sniper  ich hätte ja einen comp. in M abzugeben.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (10. Dezember 2017)

Bei uns hat's etwas geflockt 
Hab den kürzeren Vorbau und die Flats von Sixpack ausprobieren müssen.


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2018)

Tach zusammen, zwei Sachen hab ich:

*Erstens:*
Weiß jemand, ob ein 40er KB an den 104er LK der originalen SAMOX Kurbel des FatBoys passt oder ob das an der Kettenstrebe streift? Bzw. hat jemand ein 40er KB, das er mir zuliebe mal kurz dranschrauben und ein Foto machen könnte? Ein 38er passt, das weiß ich, aber ein 40er? 

*Zweitens:*
Falls jemand noch ne FatBoy 190mm HR-Nabe im Hochregal oder wo auch immer rumliegen hat; ich such eine!   Muss nicht zwingend ne Specialized sein, ist aber halt für ein FatBoy. Von daher wär ne Speci-Nabe halt ganz ok, ich nehm aber auch ne NOVATEC oder, oder, oder ... sollte halt noch gut und möglichst günstig ein. 

Danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## criscross (3. Januar 2018)

gibts irgendwo nen Einzelzeitfahren ? 
zwischen 38 - 11 und 40 - 11 liegen nur ca. 2km/h topspeed laut Ritzelrechner.....


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo nen Einzelzeitfahren ?
> zwischen 38 - 11 und 40 - 11 liegen nur ca. 2km/h topspeed laut Ritzelrechner.....



Damit wäre völlig überraschend festgestellt, dass 40-11 schneller ist als 38-11  .. die "Beine" dazu vorausgesetzt! 

Wenn ich überlege, wie viel hier manche in "Leichtbau" investieren um "schneller" zu werden, dann sehe ich meinen ziemlich puristischen Ansatz als gar nicht soooo verkehrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skaster (3. Januar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> gibts irgendwo nen Einzelzeitfahren ?
> zwischen 38 - 11 und 40 - 11 liegen nur ca. 2km/h topspeed laut Ritzelrechner.....





Fatster schrieb:


> Jetzt hast Du mich an was erinnert! Ich wollte doch nochmal fragen, ob ein 40er KB an den 104er LK der originalen SAMOX-Kurbel am Fa(s)tBoy passt. Du weißt das nicht zufällig?


----------



## criscross (3. Januar 2018)

jo.....dann kannste doch auch weiter dein 38er fahren, 
must halt nur deine Beine schneller bewegen  für gleichen topspeed wie mit dem 40er,
oder die Reifen mit 2 Bar aufblasen für nen größeren Abrollumfang


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2018)

criscross schrieb:


> jo.....dann kannste doch auch weiter dein 38er fahren,
> must halt nur deine Beine schneller bewegen  für gleichen topspeed wie mit dem 40er,
> oder die Reifen mit 2 Bar aufblasen für nen größeren Abrollumfang



Samma, was diskutieren wir hier eigentlich?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (3. Januar 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Samma, was diskutieren wir hier eigentlich?


Vielleicht,daß ein Fatbike als RR missbraucht werden soll!?


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2018)

Meister-Dieter schrieb:


> Vielleicht,daß ein Fatbike als RR missbraucht werden soll!?





Ich will doch einfach nur wissen, ob jemand weiß, ob ein 40er KB passt oder nicht .... _*Maaaamiiiiiii*_ ***Daumennuckel***


----------



## tgs (3. Januar 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> *Zweitens:*
> Falls jemand noch ne FatBoy 190mm HR-Nabe im Hochregal oder wo auch immer rumliegen hat; ich such eine!   Muss nicht zwingend ne Specialized sein, ist aber halt für ein FatBoy. Von daher wär ne Speci-Nabe halt ganz ok, ich nehm aber auch ne NOVATEC oder, oder, oder ... sollte halt noch gut und möglichst günstig ein.


Ich schaue nachher mal in meiner Teilekiste, da sollte noch eine HR-Nabe fürs Fatboy sein. Melde mich später per PN, wenn du noch Bedarf hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tgs (3. Januar 2018)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich will doch einfach nur wissen, ob jemand weiß, ob ein 40er KB passt oder nicht


Mache dir doch einfach schnell eine Schablone aus Karton und halte sie an die Kurbel!


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2018)

Ich danke dir Thomas! 
Auch dafür, dass Du mir eine unsinnige Diskussion bzgl. der Verwendung einer Specialized-HR Nabe erspart hast!


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2018)

tgs schrieb:


> Mache dir doch einfach schnell eine Schablone aus Karton und halte sie an die Kurbel!



Lieber wäre mir, wenn mir vielleicht jemand - natürlich gegen Auslagenersatz und Aufwandsentschädigung (  ) - ein 40er KB mit 104er LK mal zum dranschrauben zuschicken könnte. Ein eigenes ist dann schnell bestellt, wenn's passt!


----------



## carbonpiet (3. Januar 2018)

Hi Rainer,
ich hab mal ein 40er KB FSA aus meinem Laden mit nach Hause genommen.
Da es mir heut mittag zu windig zum Ausreiten ist, werde ich das Teil mal für dich an einens
meiner Fatboys montieren.
Es könnte klappen - ich schätze mal max. 1mm zur Kettenstrebe.
In einer Stunde mach ich ein Bild.

Was tut man nicht alles um ein paar Rennradler zum Staunen zu bringen!


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2018)

carbonpiet schrieb:


> Hi Rainer,
> ich hab mal ein 40er KB FSA aus meinem Laden mit nach Hause genommen.
> Da es mir heut mittag zu windig zum Ausreiten ist, werde ich das Teil mal für dich an einens
> meiner Fatboys montieren.
> ...




  
Endlich jemand, der mich versteht!


----------



## carbonpiet (3. Januar 2018)

So, fertig!

JAAAAA das geht:


----------



## Fatster (3. Januar 2018)

Klasse Piet, echt! 

Und falls Du das KB jetzt im Laden nicht mehr als neu verkaufen kannst, dann kauf‘s natürlich ich!


----------



## Fatster (5. Januar 2018)

Wegen letztlich doch einfach "zu schmal für mich" hätte ich aus meinem orangenen 2015er FatBoy einen quasi neuwertigen,  <300 km gefahrenen   *29+ LRS*   zu verkaufen:


*- Felgen: *
STANs HUGO 29+ (Breite innen: 50 mm, Breite außen: 52 mm). Die Decals wurden bis auf die beiden Buchstaben "GO" entfernt. Aktuell billigster NP  100,-€ / Stück.

*- Reifen:* 
SURLY Knard 29x3.0 120 TPI (aktuell tubeless), aktueller NP auch so knapp unter 100,-€ für die 120 TPIs, Profil 99%.

*- Speichen: *
Sapim D-Light 

*- Nippel: *
Alu, am VR orange, am HR hellblau

*- Naben:*
Specialized Fat (VR 135mm QR, HR 190mm QR, beide 32 Loch)

Der LRS ist perfekt eingespeicht und zentriert, hat keine Schläge oder, oder, oder. 
Er hat mich summasummarum deutlich über 500,- € gekostet. Ich gebe ihn   *komplett für   350,- €*   zzgl. Versand ab.

Bilder stelle ich dieser Tage ein. Bei Interesse bitte PN.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Januar 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
ich suche eine original Specialized Carbongabel in sehr gutem Zustand.

Vielen Dank vorab


----------



## BigJohn (16. Januar 2018)

Vegeta2205 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich suche eine original Specialized Carbongabel in sehr gutem Zustand.
> 
> Vielen Dank vorab


Frag mal @29erBiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vegeta2205 (16. Januar 2018)

Danke,

schon gemacht kamen leider nicht zusammen...


----------



## Fabeymer (19. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht sind die Fatboy-Fahrer hier so nett und helfen mir kurz mit einer Einschätzung... Wenn man so will, handelt es sich um eine Verkaufsberatung.

Welchen Preis haltet ihr für das untenstehenden Bike für angemessen? Zustand ist so gut wie neu. Verkäufer ist ein Teammate, ich habe versprochen, ihm bei der Preisfindung etwas behilflich zu sein. Er soll es im Auftrag eines Kollegen verkaufen, der es wegen eines Auslandseinsatzes in naher Zukunft nicht nutzen kann (Soldat), hat aber keine wirkliche Ahnung von Fatbikes.

Ich hätte mal so um die 1500 € als Preisvorstellung in den Raum geworfen, haltet ihr das für realistisch?

*Wichtig: Es geht mir nicht um einen Verkauf auf diesem Wege, daher bitte nicht diesbezüglich anfragen. *

Vielen herzlichen Dank,
Fabian


----------



## tgs (19. Januar 2018)

Nun, was soll man dazu sagen?

Das Angebot an Fatboy's ist z.Zt. ja relativ hoch. In den ebay-Kleinanzeigen würde wohl jeder etwas für sich finden und auch im IBC-Bikemarkt werden welche angeboten.

Ein realistischer Preis ist der, den ein Käufer bereit ist zu bezahlen und das ist halt selten das, welchen Wert es für den Verkäufer hat...

Aus den vielen aktuellen Angeboten, liese sich aber durchaus ein VK Preis für das bike ermitteln.


----------



## BigJohn (19. Januar 2018)

Zumal die Räder auch bei Händlern wie Blei stehen und daher riesige Rabatte drin sind.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (22. Februar 2018)

Ich war wieder einmal unterwegs. 
Zur Zeit schneits recht brav, da werden die Ausfahrten in den nächsten Tagen sicher schön.


----------



## ufp (27. Februar 2018)

Ist das folgende (Comp) ein gutes, realistisches oder gar günstiges Fat Bike:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1056982-specialized-fatboy-comp-gr-m-neu?


----------



## Kyuss1975 (27. Februar 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Ist das folgende (Comp) ein gutes, realistisches oder gar günstiges Fat Bike:
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1056982-specialized-fatboy-comp-gr-m-neu?


Das ist eher ein 2015er SE.
Ich hab das selbe in blau und das hatte auch die 2x10 X5 Schaltung. 
Dazu sieht man auf dem Bild noch die mechanischen Scheibenbremsen.
Wenn es tatsächlich neuwertig ist, dann sind 999,- meiner Meinung nach zuviel.

Die originalen Stout Naben sind Scheiße, das originale Billigsdorfer Innenlager auch und die Kurbeln sind schwer.
Der Rahmen ist nicht auf eine Steckachse ausgelegt.
Der Bock wiegt im Originalzustand an die 16 Kilo.
Mein Bike habe ich zur Zeit auf 13,8 Kilos heruntergebracht.
Falls du, wenn du zwangsläufig mal die Nabe hinten tauschen musst, mit Schnellspanner zufrieden bist, dann kannst du das Bike als Ausgangsbasis nehmen.
Frag nach, ob beim Preis noch was geht, das es kein Pro Modell sondern das Einsteigermodell SE ist!


----------



## BigJohn (27. Februar 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Ist das folgende (Comp) ein gutes, realistisches oder gar günstiges Fat Bike:
> https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1056982-specialized-fatboy-comp-gr-m-neu?


In Anbetracht der Felgen und der Kurbel haut es mich nicht vom Hocker. Mechanische Bremsen muss man auch mögen. Ich finde das ist recht viel Austauschware am Rad. Bei Silverback bekommt man in dieser Preisregion zumindest Mulefuts. Da muss man schon auf den Rahmen aus sein.


----------



## ufp (27. Februar 2018)

Ok, Danke.
Nachdem ich hier gelesen habe dass die Fatboys grad "abverkauft" werden bzw vielleicht vorhanden sind, schau ich halt wegen einem solchen.
Da ist dieses Fatboy wirklich besser:
https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/specialized-fatboy-17-5-fatbike/796108722-217-20368

Ich hab ja schon eines, welche ich ersetzen will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (27. Februar 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Ok, Danke.
> Nachdem ich hier gelesen habe dass die Fatboys grad "abverkauft" werden bzw vielleicht vorhanden sind, schau ich halt wegen einem solchen.
> Da ist dieses Fatboy wirklich besser:
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/specialized-fatboy-17-5-fatbike/796108722-217-20368
> ...



Das Bike ist für's Geld wirklich gut - aber: Du kommst von nem Farley. Das ist schon deutlich handlicher von der Geo, die Fatboys fallen eher groß aus.
Schau mal in die Kaufberatung, da hab ich dich zu einem aktuellen Gebraucht-Farley mit Vollfat-Option verlinkt. Wie auch @BigJohn schon schrieb: Die drehenden Teile beim Fatboy sind eher problematisch - mit Deinem Farley hattest Du dagehen vermutlich keinen Stress...

Edit:
Die Specialized-Felgen sind ja im Gegensatz zu denen des Farley auch nicht ohne weiteres tubeless-tauglich...


----------



## Kyuss1975 (27. Februar 2018)

ufp schrieb:


> Ok, Danke.
> Nachdem ich hier gelesen habe dass die Fatboys grad "abverkauft" werden bzw vielleicht vorhanden sind, schau ich halt wegen einem solchen.
> Da ist dieses Fatboy wirklich besser:
> https://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-anzeige/specialized-fatboy-17-5-fatbike/796108722-217-20368
> ...


Das ist ein 2013/14er Modell.
Den wollte ich damals wegen der Farbe auch haben. 
Dummerweise hatte ich mir ein paar Wochen zuvor ein Fully gekauft.


----------



## schraubenkopf (28. Februar 2018)

Für mein Expert habe ich 720€ bezahlt. Das hat ja die X0 als Schaltung und die Doere/Alivio als Bremsen. Zustand gut bis sehr gut.


----------



## hezi (5. März 2018)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Was für ein Fatboy ist es denn, bzw. welche Nabe ist es?
> Ich befürchte, mein Freilauf wird auch nicht mehr allzulange halten. Hab einen Fatboy SE, da sind original die Oberbilligskackdorfer Stout Naben von Specialized verbaut.
> Die vordere hab ich wegen der Lauf Carbonara schon gegen eine Hope Fatsno getauscht, die hintere wird auch eine Hope.
> 
> Wenn du auch die billigen Naben hast, dann solltest du gleich die Nabe tauschen und umspeichen lassen.


Ich musste auch schon zweimal, seit 2016 die kompletten Lager der Nabe und des Freilaufs wechseln. Das Lager im Freilauf ist dann immer total zermahlen ;-(. Billigschrott!! Welche Naben könnt ihr empfehlen und wo lasst ihr einspeichen??


----------



## tgs (7. März 2018)

hezi schrieb:


> Ich musste auch schon zweimal, seit 2016 die kompletten Lager der Nabe und des Freilaufs wechseln. Das Lager im Freilauf ist dann immer total zermahlen ;-(. Billigschrott!!


Wenn du schon die Lager tauscht, zwingt dich ja niemand weiterhin auf s.g. "Billigschrott" zu setzen. Genauso gut könntest du Markenlager von z.B. FAG verwenden. Diese haben natürlich ihren Preis, im Vergleich zu China Ware.


----------



## hezi (7. März 2018)

Ich dachte ich habe bicht gerade Billig-China Schrott verbaut. Ich habe bei www.kugellager-express.de bestellt.
Ich vermute dass die Lager etwas smart dimensioniert sind, bzw. dass es an der Konstruktion liegt. Hat sonst niemand Probleme mit den Lagern in der hinteren Nabe und den Freilauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dutshlander (8. März 2018)

und wenn du glaubst das dein Kugellager-express keine China Ware verkauft bist du "schief" gewickelt.


----------



## hw_doc (1. April 2018)

Ich mach mal etwas blau an dieser Stelle:



 



 

Dank an @Fabeymer, @dirkd und den Tippgeber an dieser Stelle!


----------



## Allgaeufex (1. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich mach mal etwas blau an dieser Stelle:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 714000
> 
> ...




Ui , ui , ui und wieder eins mehr 

Deine Fatte Sammlung wird ja immer größer 

Da hast Du Dir wieder mal ein sehr schönes Gerät geholt


----------



## hw_doc (2. April 2018)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Ui , ui , ui und wieder eins mehr
> 
> Deine Fatte Sammlung wird ja immer größer
> 
> Da hast Du Dir wieder mal ein sehr schönes Gerät geholt



Yepp - Danke für das Kompliment! Ich versuche nur, die Welt etwas besser zu machen...  B)

Es war einmal mal ein sehr traurig dreinblickendes Fatboy SE mit extra mieser Ausstattung, das vermutlich genau deswegen keinen Abnehmer fand...

Die Krönung: Mein SE wurde mit einer Achse geliefert, die mit 15er Muttern gekontert wird!  
Warum macht man denn bitte sowas - wir sind doch nicht bei Wallmart!  

Falls jemand eine Quelle für die für einen Umbau auf QR benötigten Teile (oder eine defekte HR-Nabe zum Schlachten) hat: Freue mich über eine Meldung!
Den Laufradsatz möchte ich nämlich auch noch in ein zweites Leben überführen...


----------



## Alex0303 (2. April 2018)

@hw_doc
Hätte einen LRS von 2015er Fatboy herumliegen. 
Brauch ich nicht mehr und der Satz geht für wenig Geld weg. 
Bei Interesse einfach PN.

Grüße
Alex


----------



## hw_doc (2. April 2018)

Alex0303 schrieb:


> @hw_doc
> Hätte einen LRS von 2015er Fatboy herumliegen.
> Brauch ich nicht mehr und der Satz geht für wenig Geld weg.
> Bei Interesse einfach PN.
> ...



Danke, eigentlich brauch ich nur eine defekte HR-Nabe oder ein paasendes Innenleben - Rest dann per Mail!

Frage #2:
Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine sehr günstige 2-Fach-Kurbel für Pressfit-Innenlager über, die mindestens 2 cm am Q-Factor spart? Bei der Samox/Stout ist noch unglaublich viel Luft zu den Streben...


----------



## hw_doc (21. April 2018)

Wieder eine Frage:
Ich bekomme Lou auf Serienlaufrad im Hinterbau zum Schleifen an der Kettenstrebe - immer, wenn viel Leistung anliegt, also typischerweise gegen den Hang.
Ansich ist da ziemlich viel Platz, daher wundert mich der Grad der Verwindung schon...
Schnellspanner sitzt fest - bleibt eigentlich nur die Speichenspannung, oder?


----------



## tgs (22. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> bleibt eigentlich nur die Speichenspannung, oder?


Mehr Luftdruck hilft sicher auch, ist aber bei mir z.B. keine Option.
Eine höhere Speichenspannung verbessert das Problem zwar etwas, ganz weg ist es bei mir aber nicht.
Ich habe zum Schutz der Kettenstreben innen eine Schutzfolie geklebt, die ich ein-, zweimal im Jahr erneuern muss.


----------



## Dutshlander (22. April 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Wieder eine Frage:
> Ich bekomme Lou auf Serienlaufrad im Hinterbau zum Schleifen an der Kettenstrebe - immer, wenn viel Leistung anliegt, also typischerweise gegen den Hang.
> Ansich ist da ziemlich viel Platz, daher wundert mich der Grad der Verwindung schon...
> Schnellspanner sitzt fest - bleibt eigentlich nur die Speichenspannung, oder?


Oder die Lager


----------



## hw_doc (22. April 2018)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> Oder die Lager



Also Spiel haben die (noch?) nicht... Speichenspannung ist subjektiv ok, aber nicht top...
Dafür gibt es im Freilauf ein Geräusch, dass sich iwi so anhört, als würde jemand eine Sperrklinke quer reinhalten. Dafür greifen aber alle wohl noch.

Und ich bekomme die Stout-Kurbel nach Lösen der beiden Schrauben nicht ab.  



 
Und der Abzieher ist auch arbeitslos...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kyuss1975 (4. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Also Spiel haben die (noch?) nicht... Speichenspannung ist subjektiv ok, aber nicht top...
> Dafür gibt es im Freilauf ein Geräusch, dass sich iwi so anhört, als würde jemand eine Sperrklinke quer reinhalten. Dafür greifen aber alle wohl noch.
> 
> Und ich bekomme die Stout-Kurbel nach Lösen der beiden Schrauben nicht ab.
> ...



Sicher, dass sie Stout heißt und nicht Samox?
Da hilft etwas sanfte Gewalt mit dem Gummihammer.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (4. Mai 2018)

Ich gebe meine Samox Kurbel für € 30,- her. Natürlich wird sie geputzt.
Falls wer Interesse hat, bitte melden.


----------



## hezi (4. Mai 2018)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Ich gebe meine Samox Kurbel für € 30,- her. Natürlich wird sie geputzt.
> Falls wer Interesse hat, bitte melden.
> Anhang anzeigen 725511


Gegen was wird denn getauscht??


----------



## Kyuss1975 (4. Mai 2018)

hezi schrieb:


> Gegen was wird denn getauscht??


Hab schon seit einiger Zeit Hope Kurbeln im Einsatz.


----------



## hezi (5. Mai 2018)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Hab schon seit einiger Zeit Hope Kurbeln im Einsatz.


Moin Kyuuss1975, welche genau passt denn hier? Ich hab mir da noch gar nicht soviele Gedanken darüber gemacht. Hast du evtl. auch ein Foto? Besten Dank


----------



## hw_doc (5. Mai 2018)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass sie Stout heißt und nicht Samox?
> Da hilft etwas sanfte Gewalt mit dem Gummihammer.



Samox mit Stout-Label!
Natürlich hab ich es schon mit nem Gummihammer probiert. Werde ich bei Zeiten nochmal von meinem Schrauber wiederholen lassen und sicherheitshalber den Raum verlassen...
Ich meine, bei mtbr gelesen zu haben, dass das Problem ähnliche Ausmaße hat, wie die e13-Kurbel am Dude hierzulande und dass dort in vielen Fällen zur Flex gegriffen wurde und dann eine Race Face-Kurbel auf Garantie kam...

Und wo wir gerade bei Kummerkasten sind: ATB Sport in Hannover wollen als Specialized-Händler nichts mit fremd-gekaufen Bikes bzgl Garantieabwicklung zu tun haben, obwohl ich vom Hersteller selbst an sie verwiesen wurde.
Eine vergleichbare Behandlung ist mir bis dato erst bei einem anderen Händler in der Stadt untergekommen...


----------



## Kyuss1975 (7. Mai 2018)

hezi schrieb:


> Moin Kyuuss1975, welche genau passt denn hier? Ich hab mir da noch gar nicht soviele Gedanken darüber gemacht. Hast du evtl. auch ein Foto? Besten Dank



Du meinst, welche Hope Kurbel passt?
Von Hope gibt es dafür eine Tabelle als PDF:

http://www.hopetech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/2015-AM-Crankset-Frame-fit-spec-and-Chainline.pdf

Für den Fatboy nimmst du jeweils den letzten Wert in der Tabelle.
Ich habe mich für ein Kettenblatt entschieden, also gilt die Tabelle für die single ring configuration (siehe Bild).
Dazu wählst du die Kurbel mit 120mm Breite (siehe Bild 2).


----------



## Kyuss1975 (7. Mai 2018)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Samox mit Stout-Label!
> Natürlich hab ich es schon mit nem Gummihammer probiert. Werde ich bei Zeiten nochmal von meinem Schrauber wiederholen lassen und sicherheitshalber den Raum verlassen...
> Ich meine, bei mtbr gelesen zu haben, dass das Problem ähnliche Ausmaße hat, wie die e13-Kurbel am Dude hierzulande und dass dort in vielen Fällen zur Flex gegriffen wurde und dann eine Race Face-Kurbel auf Garantie kam...
> 
> ...



Flex brauchte ich zum Glück keine. Würds trotzdem weiter mit dem Gummihammer versuchen.
Hau halt ordentlich drauf. 
Specialized Händler können ziemlich arrogante Arschlöcher sein, das weiß ich aus Erfahrung.


----------



## Basilisk (11. Juli 2018)

Weiß zufällig Jemand von Euch welche Speichen Typ und Länge im 2015er Fatboy verbaut sind? Ich will die Hinterradnabe tauschen und da die Kette schon einmal von der Kassette in die Speichen übergesprungen ist, würde ich in dem Zusammenhang gerne ein paar Speichen austauschen. Die Hope Fatsno 4 sollte identische Maße mit der Specialized Nabe haben.

Würde die Speichen gerne vorab bestellen, bevor ich das Umspeichen angehe, daher wäre es schön, wenn mir Jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DrachenDingsda (11. Juli 2018)

Hallo

hier ist die Nabe hinterlegt, bei der Felge musst dann selbst messen.

http://kstoerz.com/freespoke/


----------



## Basilisk (12. Juli 2018)

Danke, die Infos zur Nabe habe ich schon von der Hope Website. Dachte vielleicht weiß Jemand auf Anhieb welche Speichen verbaut sind. Denn ansonsten muss ich erst das Hinterrad zerlegen, dann die neuen Speichen besorgen und diese dann da sind neu einspeichen. So ist das Rad jedoch ein paar Tage nicht nutzbar und das wollte ich vermeiden


----------



## DrachenDingsda (12. Juli 2018)

Im eingebauten Zustand bis zum Nippel messen und 12mm  Bzw  wie lang der Nippel ist, addieren.

Das sollte funktionieren


----------



## projekt (12. Juli 2018)

Basilisk schrieb:


> Dachte vielleicht weiß Jemand auf Anhieb welche Speichenlängen verbaut sind.



260 mm


----------



## Basilisk (13. Juli 2018)

Super Danke.


----------



## hw_doc (13. Juli 2018)

Hat jemand nen hinteren Schnellspanner vom Fatboy abzugeben?


Freue mich ggf. über eine Nachricht!

Edit: Wurde versorgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (10. August 2018)

Hat jemand ein  *blaues*  Surly-Felgenband 75mm abzugeben?


Freue mich ggf. über eine Nachricht!   



P.S.:
Evtl. auch im Tausch gegen ein *rotes* 75er.


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. August 2018)

. 

Edith: schicken nicht nach Germany


----------



## Kyuss1975 (20. August 2018)

War wieder mal unterwegs und natürlich fahre ich gern durch Furten in Bächen.
Dumm nur, dass bei einem Systemgewicht von 106 Kilo eine Wassertiefe von 60 cm reicht und die Reifen Auftrieb bekommen, sodass man baden geht. 
Mein Handy hats überlebt.


----------



## Fatster (20. August 2018)

Kyuss1975 schrieb:


> War wieder mal unterwegs und natürlich fahre ich gern durch Furten in Bächen.
> Dumm nur, dass bei einem Systemgewicht von 106 Kilo eine Wassertiefe von 60 cm reicht und die Reifen Auftrieb bekommen, sodass man baden geht.
> Mein Handy hats überlebt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 764511 Anhang anzeigen 764512 Anhang anzeigen 764513



   ... Klasse Bilderabfolge! Da kann ich mich richtig rein versetzen  ... allerdings war bei mir weit weniger die Wassertiefe sondern mehr die in Kombination mit  ausschlaggebend.


----------



## taunusteufel78 (14. September 2018)

Servus Jungs, 

kurze Frage: 

Fährt jemand die Ethirteen TRS Kurbel mit dem 1fach Directmount KB?
Ich möchte eine 2fach umrüsten und den hauseigenen 1fach Guidering montieren.   Ist das richtig mit 8mm Offset????


----------



## BigJohn (14. September 2018)

taunusteufel78 schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> kurze Frage:
> 
> ...


Am Fatbike sollte der offset kleiner sein  Gibt da extra Blätter


----------



## Fatster (16. Juli 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> *What the f***! *
> 
> Heute und gestern auf dem Testrad unterwegs ... Aaaaalter!
> 
> ...



Nach zweijähriger, reiflicher Überlegung eine Entscheidung getroffen:






Danke Chris!


----------



## BigJohn (16. Juli 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nach zweijähriger, reiflicher Überlegung eine Entscheidung getroffen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 885747
> 
> ...


Tolle Farbe. Aber dein Rad ist Schwanger


----------



## Fatster (16. Juli 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Tolle Farbe. Aber dein Rad ist Schwanger



Danke 
Und seit gestern wissen wir: Es wird ein Tarmac!


----------



## Berganbeter (16. Juli 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Nach zweijähriger, reiflicher Überlegung eine Entscheidung getroffen:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 885747
> 
> ...


Darf ich fragen wat kostet die geile Maschine ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Juli 2019)

Darfst du


----------



## Berganbeter (17. Juli 2019)

Jo, er hots mir scho verzöhlt, der Rainer!  Muas do no a bissl wortn, bis bei mia soweit is.


----------



## Allgaeufex (17. Juli 2019)

Was wollt ihr jungen Spritzer eigentlich mit so einem elektrischen Altherren Radel


----------



## F7 Uli (19. Juli 2019)

Morgen geht’s nach St. Peter Ording in den Größen Sandkasten spielen . Der Specialized  Kuhdamracer ist zur Zeit eine Baustelle und bekommt eine Mastodon


----------



## a3styler (20. August 2019)

Servus...  
Nach langer Zeit bin ich wieder hier im Forum unterwegs. 
Hatte ein Specialized Fatboy mit einigen Modifikationen... (Reverb Sattelstütze, ZEE Bremsen, ... ) und habs dann vor 2 Jahren verkauft. 
In der zwischenzeit hab ich bissl Haus gebaut... 
Jetzt wo das Haus fertig ist is mir fast schon bissl langweilig... deswegen will ich evtl. wieder Fatbiken... 
Ich habs vom ersten Tag an bereut dass ich das Fatboy verkauft hab...  echt schade drum. 
Jetzt würd mir ein Fatboy in Carbon (das rote) gefallen... nur direkt bei Specialized gibts das nicht mehr... ?!?  
Sind die Fatbikes ,out, hab ich da was verpasst...?


----------



## Allgaeufex (20. August 2019)

a3styler schrieb:


> Servus...
> Nach langer Zeit bin ich wieder hier im Forum unterwegs.
> Hatte ein Specialized Fatboy mit einigen Modifikationen... (Reverb Sattelstütze, ZEE Bremsen, ... ) und habs dann vor 2 Jahren verkauft.
> In der zwischenzeit hab ich bissl Haus gebaut...
> ...



Tja die Fattis sind eben ein Nischenprodukt und einige Firmen bieten sie nicht mehr an 
Da wird wohl die Stückzahl zu gering sein.
Dafür geht hier bei uns der Trend eher schon zum Zweit.- oder Drittfatti 
Wenn Dir Weiß auch zusagt , wäre hier im Bikemarkt auch schon länger ein schönes Carbon-Fatboy zu haben: https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/970680-specialized-fatboy-expert-carbon-usa-muss-weg

Leider hab ich schon drei Fattis , sonst würde ich da eventuell Zuschlagen


----------



## a3styler (20. August 2019)

Hi...
Das weisse Fatboy hab ich mir schon angeschaut... sehr geiles teil...  
Man konnte es ja erahnen, aber dass es so schnell geht hab ich mir nicht gedacht. 
Auf der amerikanischen Website gibts die Fatboys noch, bei uns aber nicht mehr...


----------



## Berganbeter (20. August 2019)

https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/specialized-fatboy-fatbike-carbon-gabel-np-3000-euro-mountainbike-mtb-fahrrad-327541235/
		


Ist nicht meins,aber ich war schon knapp dran es zu kaufen.Ich find den Preis ok, vielleicht geht da noch was beim abholen.


----------



## a3styler (20. August 2019)

Der Preis is super...  aber leider die falsche Größe... ich brauch M...   ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (20. August 2019)

https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/mountain-bike-specialized-fatboy-324037296/
		

Oder den: kannst ja mal vorbeischauen, ist doch in deiner Nähe,oder?


----------



## a3styler (20. August 2019)

stimmt...  das ist nicht weit weg von mir.. 
leider auch ein L...  aber Danke für die Links...


----------



## F7 Uli (24. August 2019)

Der Kuhdamracer mit neuer Gabel und 4.4er Jumbos schlauchlos .


----------



## Fatster (24. August 2019)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 901976Der Kuhdamracer mit neuer Gabel und 4.4er Jumbos schlauchlos .



Hi Uli,
darf ich fragen; Wieso 4.4 und nicht 4.8?


----------



## Meister-Dieter (24. August 2019)

Fatster schrieb:


> Hi Uli,
> darf ich fragen; Wieso 4.4 und nicht 4.8?


Würde mich auch interessieren!
Gib mir die 4.4er lieber!


----------



## Berganbeter (24. August 2019)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 901976Der Kuhdamracer mit neuer Gabel und 4.4er Jumbos schlauchlos .


Liteskin oder Snake Skin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F7 Uli (25. August 2019)

Ich hab den Kuhdamracer ja schon Länger . Diesen fahr ich in Berlin zur Arbeit und zur Eisdiele  . Die 4.4 er laufen halt besser als die neuen 4.8 Lite Skin.  Das Rad ist mit einem Gewicht von 11.8 kg gut . Die Gabel mit 120mm ist von der Geo für ein entspanntes Fahren top.


----------



## F7 Uli (25. August 2019)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Liteskin oder Snake Skin?


Lite Skin


----------



## Allgaeufex (25. August 2019)

F7 Uli schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 901976Der Kuhdamracer mit neuer Gabel und 4.4er Jumbos schlauchlos .




Servus Uli   

Dein Fatboy ist einfach ein Traum


----------



## F7 Uli (25. August 2019)

Allgaeufex schrieb:


> Servus Uli
> 
> Dein Fatboy ist einfach ein Traum


Danke Jürgen. Ist  immer wieder schön und ich bin froh das ich es noch habe . Gute Pflege Herr Doktor


----------



## Alexcoop (12. Dezember 2019)

Hallo zusammen, lange hat mein 2015ér Fatboy ein Schattendasein geführt aber jetzt soll das Ganze wiederbelebt werden  
Da das Innenlager mehr als rauh läuft und die Samox Kurbel so eine innige Verbindung damit eingegangen ist dass sie sich eher nicht zerstörungsfrei ausbauen lässt würde ich gerne umbauen. Vorschweben würde mir auf 1x11 oder 12 Fach SRAM zu wechseln
weil ich gerne mal wieder mit nem Drehgriff schalten würde. Kann mir jemand der das schon mal gemacht hat nen Tip für eine passende Kurbel und ein passendes Innenlager geben die sich bewährt haben? Eventuell würde auch ne Eagle Komplettgruppe in Frage kommen aber wohl nur NX da noch die Serienräder mit Shimano-Freilauf verbaut sind. Danke für eure Mühe.

Gruss Alex


----------



## hw_doc (12. Dezember 2019)

Alexcoop schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, lange hat mein 2015ér Fatboy ein Schattendasein geführt aber jetzt soll das Ganze wiederbelebt werden
> Da das Innenlager mehr als rauh läuft und die Samox Kurbel so eine innige Verbindung damit eingegangen ist dass sie sich eher nicht zerstörungsfrei ausbauen lässt würde ich gerne umbauen. Vorschweben würde mir auf 1x11 oder 12 Fach SRAM zu wechseln
> weil ich gerne mal wieder mit nem Drehgriff schalten würde. Kann mir jemand der das schon mal gemacht hat nen Tip für eine passende Kurbel und ein passendes Innenlager geben die sich bewährt haben? Eventuell würde auch ne Eagle Komplettgruppe in Frage kommen aber wohl nur NX da noch die Serienräder mit Shimano-Freilauf verbaut sind. Danke für eure Mühe.
> 
> Gruss Alex



Oft wirken da ein paar Schläge mit nem dicken Hammer (erst Gummi, dann ggf. auf was Hartes wechseln und ein Stück Holz dazwischen) schon Wunder... Sollte die Kurbel überleben, brauchst Du ziemlich sicher ein neues KB, das mit der schmalen Kette für 12x klarkommt.

Fürs Innenlager würde ich nach den recht günstigen Rotor-Lagern schauen, müssen aber zum Achsstandard der neuen Kurbel passen. Ansonsten findest Du hier im Faden auch Hinweise auf Ersatzlager. Und die Lager von SRAM sollten auch ok sein (anders bspw. als die von Race Face).
Als Kurbel würde ich mal nach "Fat5" von SRAM suchen - gibt es als DUB und auch noch Reste als GXP. Vielleicht findest Du auch was unter 120 Euro mit Kettenblatt. Die Gegenstücke von Truvativ sind i. d. R. baugleich, die Optik in jedem Fall Geschmacksache. Ob hier schon mal jemand sein Fatboy auf der Basis erfolgreich auf eine "Fat4" (also mit kürzerer Achse) umgerüstet hat, weiß ich nicht - Stichwort "Kettenblatt flipped" zu Gunsten eines geringeren Q-Factors. Mit Race Face-Kurbeln könnte das funktionieren (TBD). Hauptsache, das Kettenblatt ist DirectMount.
Ohne zu wissen, wo Du mit dem Rad fährst, sollte ein 30er KB zusammen mit einem 50er Ritzel eine gute Kombination sein. Ansonsten eher ein 28er für den Alpinbereich.

Schau Dir in jedem Fall auch das Lager und den Freilauf der HR-Nabe an - evtl. versteckt sich da ein weiterer Patient.
12-Fach-Kassetten für den verbauten "Shimano-Freilauf(körper)" gibt es eine Menge - nicht nur den von der NX/SX, sondern auch von Sunrace, etc. Kann man alle mit ner Eagle kombinieren, haben halt nur 11 statt der 10 Zähne als kleinstes Ritzel (bauartbedingt). Ob die aus der SX, NX, GX oder X-irgendwas kommt, ist wurscht.


----------



## Alexcoop (12. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Oft wirken da ein paar Schläge mit nem dicken Hammer (erst Gummi, dann ggf. auf was Hartes wechseln und ein Stück Holz dazwischen) schon Wunder... Sollte die Kurbel überleben, brauchst Du ziemlich sicher ein neues KB, das mit der schmalen Kette für 12x klarkommt.
> 
> Fürs Innenlager würde ich nach den recht günstigen Rotor-Lagern schauen, müssen aber zum Achsstandard der neuen Kurbel passen. Ansonsten findest Du hier im Faden auch Hinweise auf Ersatzlager. Und die Lager von SRAM sollten auch ok sein (anders bspw. als die von Race Face).
> Als Kurbel würde ich mal nach "Fat5" von SRAM suchen - gibt es als DUB und auch noch Reste als GXP. Vielleicht findest Du auch was unter 120 Euro mit Kettenblatt. Die Gegenstücke von Truvativ sind i. d. R. baugleich, die Optik in jedem Fall Geschmacksache. Ob hier schon mal jemand sein Fatboy auf der Basis erfolgreich auf eine "Fat4" (also mit kürzerer Achse) umgerüstet hat, weiß ich nicht - Stichwort "Kettenblatt flipped" zu Gunsten eines geringeren Q-Factors. Mit Race Face-Kurbeln könnte das funktionieren (TBD). Hauptsache, das Kettenblatt ist DirectMount.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die tolle ausführliche Antwort? Selbst der größte Hammer des Hauses hat bisher nicht geholfen. Ich glaube der letzte Strandurlaub hat hier sehr gut gewirkt.... Dann klick ich mal durch die Shops.


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> eine "Fat4" (also mit kürzerer Achse)


Sram bietet Kurbeln nur mit einer einzigen Achslänge an. Den Unterschied machen wie bei normalen Kurbeln die Kettenblätter. Fat4 hat 6mm Offset, Fat5 -4mm


----------



## hw_doc (12. Dezember 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Sram bietet Kurbeln nur mit einer einzigen Achslänge an. Den Unterschied machen wie bei normalen Kurbel die Kettenblätter. Fat4 hat 6mm Offset, Fat5 -4mm



Oh - dann wären das ja Kandidaten mit hohem Q-Factor, nicht?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Oh - dann wären das ja Kandidaten mit hohem Q-Factor, nicht?


So ein Zwischending. Der Q-Faktor meiner Descendant ist etwas größer als der einer TRS+ für 170er Hinterbauten. Gut möglich, dass Sram Kurbeln nicht an breit bauende Rahmen passen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (12. Dezember 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> So ein Zwischending. Der Q-Faktor meiner Descendant ist etwas größer als der einer TRS+ für 170er Hinterbauten. Gut möglich, dass Sram Kurbeln nicht an breit bauende Rahmen passen.



Phew... Also im Zweifelsfall ne Google-(Bilder)Suche starten...


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Phew... Also im Zweifelsfall ne Google-(Bilder)Suche starten...


Ich meine, dass es vermaßte Zeichnungen, oder zumindest konkrete Angaben gibt, wenn ein bisschen sucht. Ich hab das leider nicht mehr so ganz parat, weil die Teile schon ne Weile im Regal rumlungern.


----------



## hw_doc (12. Dezember 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass es vermaßte Zeichnungen, oder zumindest konkrete Angaben gibt, wenn ein bisschen sucht. Ich hab das leider nicht mehr so ganz parat, weil die Teile schon ne Weile im Regal rumlungern.



Ich meinte, ob das jemand schon mal ans Fatboy gebaut hat... Ist für mich einfacher, als rumzumessen...  B)

Die -4-Kenntenblätter scheint es ja wirklich nur von SRAM selbst zu geben - und das zu entsprechenden Preisen. Oder übersehe ich was?


----------



## BigJohn (12. Dezember 2019)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Ich meinte, ob das jemand schon mal ans Fatboy gebaut hat... Ist für mich einfacher, als rumzumessen...  B)
> 
> Die -4-Kenntenblätter scheint es ja wirklich nur von SRAM selbst zu geben - und das zu entsprechenden Preisen. Oder übersehe ich was?


Wenn man auf ein ovales Blatt verzichten kann, einfach ein Boost-Kettenblatt flippen. Zumindest bei den stählernen von Sram hat das wohl schon der eine oder andere (hier?) gemacht.


----------



## hw_doc (12. Dezember 2019)

BigJohn schrieb:


> Wenn man auf ein ovales Blatt verzichten kann, einfach ein Boost-Kettenblatt flippen. Zumindest bei den stählernen von Sram hat das wohl schon der eine oder andere (hier?) gemacht.



Das war auch mein Gedanke - wenn das also geht, wäre das ja eine erschwingliche Möglichkeit, aus einer Fat4 eine Fat5 zu machen...


----------



## Emerald287 (2. Januar 2020)

Hallo Fatboygemeinde,

ich würde mir gerne wieder ein Fatty zulegen (habe früher eine 22"-Zoll Mobster besessen). Leider habe ich mittlerweile keine Möglichkeit mehr ein Fatboy in XL irgendwo Probe zu fahren. Jetzt wäre die Frage: bei 2,00m Körpergröße und einer 96cm Schrittlänge, passt das überhaupt nur ansatzweise oder soll ich den Gedanken direkt wieder fallen lassen? Ich weiß, passendes Fahrrad ist eine sehr individuelle Sache. 

Oder gibt es hier einen linksrheinischen Kölner mit XL-Fatboy, bei dem ich ma Probesitzen könnte?


----------



## Fatster (2. Januar 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Hallo Fatboygemeinde,
> 
> ich würde mir gerne wieder ein Fatty zulegen (habe früher eine 22"-Zoll Mobster besessen). Leider habe ich mittlerweile keine Möglichkeit mehr ein Fatboy in XL irgendwo Probe zu fahren. Jetzt wäre die Frage: bei 2,00m Körpergröße und einer 96cm Schrittlänge, passt das überhaupt nur ansatzweise oder soll ich den Gedanken direkt wieder fallen lassen? Ich weiß, passendes Fahrrad ist eine sehr individuelle Sache.
> 
> Oder gibt es hier einen linksrheinischen Kölner mit XL-Fatboy, bei dem ich ma Probesitzen könnte?



Der @Wilbi69 hat in etwa deine Proportionen, glaub ich. Und ein XL FatBoy hat er auch. 
Allerdings wirste da an den Bodensee runter müssen, wenn Du mal probefahren willst. Aber für einen ersten Infoaustausch sollte das taugen


----------



## Wilbi69 (2. Januar 2020)

Genau..kannst gerne mal vorbeikommen und ihn probereiten


----------



## Emerald287 (2. Januar 2020)

@Wilbi69  Bis ich wieder an den Bodensee komme, kann es dauern , aber danke für das Angebot.

Darf ich mal dein Gardemaß erfahren? (Größe, Schrittlänge?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (2. Januar 2020)

Im Bikemarkt gibt es gerade eine preiswerte 200er Moveloc für 30,9!  B)


----------



## Wilbi69 (3. Januar 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> @Wilbi69  Bis ich wieder an den Bodensee komme, kann es dauern , aber danke für das Angebot.
> 
> Darf ich mal dein Gardemaß erfahren? (Größe, Schrittlänge?)


Hallo Emerald287, 192 zu 89.Huradax baut auch 2xl.Der Fatboy fährst sich allerdings sehr gut.


----------



## Emerald287 (3. Januar 2020)

Wilbi69 schrieb:


> Hallo Emerald287, 192 zu 89.Huradax baut auch 2xl.Der Fatboy fährst sich allerdings sehr gut.


Die Sache ist, dass ich die Maße der XL- und XXL-Fatbikes kenne. Die habe ich auch hier in einer schönen Excel-Tabelle stehen  Und die Maxx-Bikes sind mir auch zu teuer (und dazu kommt noch ein 60er Sitzrohr, das den Einbau einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze fast unmöglich macht).

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie die sich real sitzen. Und bei uns beiden sind es wohl auch mind. mal 7 cm Sattelauszug, die unsere Sitzhöhe unterscheiden. Das ist halt schon ein bisschen was. 

Ich könnte gerade über Kleinanzeigen an einen Fatboy-Rahmen kommen, leider aber ist kein Hinterrad mehr verfügbar, so dass ich den Ofen mal Probesitzen könnte. Und ohne zumindest mal drauf gesessen zu haben, kaufe ich kein Fahrrad mehr.


----------



## hw_doc (3. Januar 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist, dass ich die Maße der XL- und XXL-Fatbikes kenne. Die habe ich auch hier in einer schönen Excel-Tabelle stehen  Und die Maxx-Bikes sind mir auch zu teuer (und dazu kommt noch ein 60er Sitzrohr, das den Einbau einer absenkbaren Sattelstütze fast unmöglich macht).
> 
> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, wie die sich real sitzen. Und bei uns beiden sind es wohl auch mind. mal 7 cm Sattelauszug, die unsere Sitzhöhe unterscheiden. Das ist halt schon ein bisschen was.
> 
> Ich könnte gerade über Kleinanzeigen an einen Fatboy-Rahmen kommen, leider aber ist kein Hinterrad mehr verfügbar, so dass ich den Ofen mal Probesitzen könnte. Und ohne zumindest mal drauf gesessen zu haben, kaufe ich kein Fahrrad mehr.



Und hat das XL-Felt DD30 aus den KlAnz schon einen Weg in Deine Tabelle gefunden? Falls ja: Ist es kleiner als der nicht ganz so preisgünstige XL-Rahmen?

Edit: Lt. Felt gibt es nur "L", aber das hat mit nem 533er Sitzrohr XL-Maße (siehe Fatboy XL), das OR ist minimal kürzer. Dafür ist es als Komplettrad mit etwas Verhandeln wohl nur wenig teurer, als das Rahmenset...


----------



## Emerald287 (3. Januar 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Und hat das XL-Felt DD30 aus den KlAnz schon einen Weg in Deine Tabelle gefunden? Falls ja: Ist es kleiner als der nicht ganz so preisgünstige XL-Rahmen?
> 
> Edit: Lt. Felt gibt es nur "L", aber das hat mit nem 533er Sitzrohr XL-Maße (siehe Fatboy XL), das OR ist minimal kürzer. Dafür ist es als Komplettrad mit etwas Verhandeln wohl nur wenig teurer, als das Rahmenset...


Hat es nicht. Das blaue Felt müsste ein 2015er sein, das gibt es nur in Large (XL gibt es nicht), 53er Sitzrohr, 44,8 Reach und 62,8 Stack. Das ist mir etwas kurz würde ich mal behaupten. Allerdings gälte hier auch, dass ich mal probesitzen sollte und hier beißt sich dann die Katze wieder in den Schwanz zu meiner Ausgangsfrage


----------



## hw_doc (3. Januar 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Hat es nicht. Das blaue Felt müsste ein 2015er sein, das gibt es nur in Large (XL gibt es nicht), 53er Sitzrohr, 44,8 Reach und 62,8 Stack. Das ist mir etwas kurz würde ich mal behaupten. Allerdings gälte hier auch, dass ich mal probesitzen sollte und hier beißt sich dann die Katze wieder in den Schwanz zu meiner Ausgangsfrage



Hatte meinen Post noch ergänzt... Aufs Erste sehe ich da nur die 6 mm weniger beim Oberrohr, aber soo genau hab ich nicht hingeschaut.
Na, das schreit doch nach einem Wochenende in der Ecke rund um Ulm! Kann die Stadt sehr empfehlen und wenn Du auf gute Burger stehst: "Dawn Burger" ist der Hammer.  B)

PS: Der Tipp mit der Moveloc war ernstgemeint - auch das Felt hat ein 30,9er Sitzrohr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emerald287 (3. Januar 2020)

@hw_doc Danke für die Infos. Ich glaube aber, dass es auch bedingt durch das nochmal kürzere Oberrohr eine etwas kurze Geschichte wird. Aber das bleibt Rätselraten, solange ich es nicht probefahren kann.

So gern ich es auch ausprobieren würde, bis nach Ulm werde ich es auf lange Sicht nicht schaffen  Am Bodensee haben wir Freunde, das könnte durchaus Richtung Sommer funktionieren. Es ist aber auch gottseidank nicht so, als hätte ich sonst keine Fahrräder und bräuchte das Fatty jetzt dringend. Allerdings sehe ich das wie viele hier im Forum, dass die korrekte Anzahl von Fahrrädern n+1 ist. Und Weihnachtsgeld will halt auch ausgegeben werden


----------



## hw_doc (3. Januar 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> @hw_doc Danke für die Infos. Ich glaube aber, dass es auch bedingt durch das nochmal kürzere Oberrohr eine etwas kurze Geschichte wird. Aber das bleibt Rätselraten, solange ich es nicht probefahren kann.
> 
> So gern ich es auch ausprobieren würde, bis nach Ulm werde ich es auf lange Sicht nicht schaffen  Am Bodensee haben wir Freunde, das könnte durchaus Richtung Sommer funktionieren. Es ist aber auch gottseidank nicht so, als hätte ich sonst keine Fahrräder und bräuchte das Fatty jetzt dringend. Allerdings sehe ich das wie viele hier im Forum, dass die korrekte Anzahl von Fahrrädern n+1 ist. Und Weihnachtsgeld will halt auch ausgegeben werden



Dann möchte ich Dir aufgrund all Deiner berechtigten Zweifel doch nochmal das Frameset hier ans Herz legen:





						MAXX  Bikes & Components GmbH Rosenheim
					

Individuell gefertigte Bikes und Rahmen m. Online Konfigurator, XXL-Bikes, Mountainbike, Fatbike, Trekking Bikes




					www.maxx.de
				



Ich denke, die IMO überschaubaren 699 Euro sind aufgrund Deiner Anforderungen gut investiert und dafür erhältst Du neben einem passenden Rahmen auch gleich Deine Wunschfarbe!
Passende Teile zum Ergänzen finden sich hier sicherlich auch an dieser Stelle des Forums!

Wieviel Verstellbereich bleibt denn der Variostütze bei nem 60er Sitzrohr und 96er Schrittlänge? Ich meine, dass ich bei 86er SL um die 72 cm von der Kurbelachse bis zum Sattelgestell habe - müssten dann bei Dir um die 82 sein. Blieben also über 20 cm für den Auszug der Stütze abzüglich Kragen und Sattelaufnahme. Das könnten je nach Stütze 150 bis 170 mm Verstellweg sein...


----------



## Emerald287 (3. Januar 2020)

Ich habe ca. einen 86er Auszug (Bis Satteloberkante). Das wird tatsächlich etwas knapp werden mit dem Auszug, aber das ist theoretisch kein Hinderungsgrund. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass eine 170er schon recht knapp werden würden. Andererseits habe ich aber auch nur die 150er Lev SI im Fully. Und das geht ja auch.

Ich lass mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Bis auf das Sattelrohr ist auch beim Maxx nicht viel Unterschied zum Speci (1 Grad beim Steuerrohrwinkel).


----------



## hw_doc (3. Januar 2020)

Emerald287 schrieb:


> Ich habe ca. einen 86er Auszug (Bis Satteloberkante). Das wird tatsächlich etwas knapp werden mit dem Auszug, aber das ist theoretisch kein Hinderungsgrund. Ich wage mal zu behaupten, dass eine 170er schon recht knapp werden würden. Andererseits habe ich aber auch nur die 150er Lev SI im Fully. Und das geht ja auch.
> 
> Ich lass mir das mal durch den Kopf gehen. Bis auf das Sattelrohr ist auch beim Maxx nicht viel Unterschied zum Speci (1 Grad beim Steuerrohrwinkel).



Und gerade der Lenkwinkel ist ja am Ende durch die Gabellänge (mit) beeinflusst:
Das Fatboy kommt mit einer 468er Gabel, Maxx rechnen m. W. mit ihrer "Kinesis" Starrgabel und damit 488 mm. Das sollte vielleicht schon den Unterscheid erklären.

Hier eine goldwerte Übersicht von Variostützen:





						Dropper Seatposts
					






					sp00n.net
				



Der auch für dich relevanteste Punkt ist "Height at max insertion": So siehst Du mit Blick auf die Spalte "Travel", dass eine Revive Max für eine 160er Stütze sehr wenig aufträgt - da liegt so manche 150er drüber. Die kürzeste 170er in der Datenbank kommt von OneUp.
Da das Jagamoasta m. W. auch nur eine externe Ansteuerung für die Variostütze unterstützt, ist dann etwas Recherche Deinerseits erforderlich, welche Stützen davon mit externer Anlenkung versehen sind und immer noch passend kurz. Die Vecnum Nivo 152 sollte so ein Kandidat sein, aber Du findest sicherlich noch welche, die entweder günstiger sind oder mehr Verstellbereich bieten! VIelleicht passt auch die 182er in Rahmen und Budget...


----------



## Fatster (11. März 2020)

.


----------



## Berganbeter (23. April 2020)

Hilfe meine lieben Fatboy Besitzer!!! Hab seit einer Woche auch einen Fatboy.Jetzt möchte ich auf Einfachantrieb umbauen.Welche Kurbel passt denn da mit Race Face Kettenblatt.Die Aeffect  für 197, und die für 177 er Hinterbau passen nicht. Adapter auf 24 mm hab ich.Vielen Dank!


----------



## Berganbeter (23. April 2020)

Hab den hier:


----------



## Fatster (23. April 2020)

Was spricht denn dagegen, die aktuelle Kurbel einfach dran zu lassen? 
Die ist viel besser als ihr Ruf!


----------



## Berganbeter (23. April 2020)

Die Kurbel und die Lager sind ja eh top.Nur 1fach geht halt nicht,hab am inneren Lochkreis ein 28 er montiert,aber ab dem 7 Gang funktioniert das nicht mehr.Dasselbe wäre dann wenn ich aussen ein 32 er drauf gib, dann gehen die ersten 2-3 Gänge nicht.Also ich mein funktionieren nicht so wie das gehört.


----------



## Fatster (23. April 2020)

Also bei MIR gings seinerzeit problemlos.
Hatte ein 30Z narrow wide auf dem 104er LK und hinten 11-42 .. war problemlos.
Kettenlänge stimmt? 
B-Schraube korrekt? 
Zugspannung korrekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (23. April 2020)

Naja, schau ma mal. Ich hab ja eine 46 er Kasette hinten drauf, mit dem Deore Schaltwerk und längerer B Schraube.Ein neues, passenderes Schaltwerk ist bestellt,ich glaube aber nicht das es dann besser wird.Die Kette läuft einfach zu schräg.Die Lösung mit dem 104 er KB ist aber verlockend.


----------



## Kyuss1975 (29. April 2020)

Wenn du die Kurbel tauschst, dann tausch das Innenlager auch gleich.
Ich habe auf meinem Fatboy Hope Kurbeln mir Hope Innenlager.
Außerdem ist es ratsam, die Stout Naben gegen qualitativ hochwertige (Hope) Naben zu tauschen.
Außerdem gibt's die Komponenten auch in Farbe.



Ich hab bei meiner Stout Hinterradnabe den Freilauf vernichtet, bin aber nicht übermäßig hart damit gefahren.


----------



## Berganbeter (29. April 2020)

Hab schon a Turbine gekauft, leider mit der falschen Achslänge,die richtige ist aber schon unterwegs.Die Innenlager sind noch top,ebenso wie die Naben und der Freilauf.Vielleicht spendir ich dem Hinterrad eine Dt Swiss Nabe.


----------



## Wilbi69 (29. April 2020)

Fatboy in natürlicher Umgebung  


Grüsse


----------



## Berganbeter (1. Mai 2020)

So, mein Fatboy ist fertig.
Deore M6000 Gs montiert,jetzt läufts perfekt.1x10 mit Sunrace 11/46 und Turbine Kurbel mit 28 Vorne.Was soll ich sagen?Ich bin wiedermal verliebt, obwohl ich hetero bin .Jetzt nur noch am Trail testen.Bisheriges Fazit:
Leicht, sehr verspielt und technisch spitzenklasse


----------



## Berganbeter (2. Mai 2020)




----------



## Berganbeter (8. Juni 2020)

Hallo Zusammen! Eine Frage: sind die Dt Swiss Felgen so wie die Spezi Felgen aufgebaut? Will mir nämlich neue Felgen fürs Trail Fatty zulegen und ich weiss noch nicht ob Dt oder Sunringle.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Starter77 (8. Juni 2020)

Nein, die sind ähnlich aber nicht gleich. DT: 80/76mm, die Speci hat 90mm.
Die DT hat eine seitliche Rille die den Reifen in der Spur halten soll.

Den Rest sollen Dir andere beantworten


----------



## Basilisk (8. Juni 2020)

Soweit ich weiss ist die DT wegen der Rille für Tubeless freigegeben, die Speci nicht. Es ist aber trotzdem möglich diese mit Tape Tubeless zu nutzen, aber eben auf eigenes Risiko.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berganbeter (8. Juni 2020)

Danke sehr! Das heisst der Reifen fällt da nicht von der Felge wie bei den Spezi? Und ja,Ich weiss das die Dt tubless gehen,hatte nur grad festgestellt das bei den Spezi der Reifen nicht auf der Felge hält,sobald der Luftdruck abfällt.Ok,so wenig Druck fährt man eh nie.


----------



## Berganbeter (8. Juni 2020)

Danke auch dir!


----------



## Starter77 (8. Juni 2020)

Wenn Dir der feste Sitz am wichtigsten ist dann SunRingle


----------



## Fatster (8. Juni 2020)

Berganbeter schrieb:


> Danke sehr! Das heisst der Reifen fällt da nicht von der Felge wie bei den Spezi? Und ja,Ich weiss das die Dt tubless gehen,hatte nur grad festgestellt das bei den Spezi der Reifen nicht auf der Felge hält,sobald der Luftdruck abfällt.Ok,so wenig Druck fährt man eh nie.



Die Speci-Felgen sind echt voll Kacke und für tubeless eine Katastrophe.
Weil ich aber ein feiner Kerl bin biete ich an, sie dir für ganz kleines Geld abzunehmen ??


----------



## Berganbeter (8. Juni 2020)

Jaja liaber Rainer,wär toll,nur bleiben die auf MEINEM Fatboy drauf.Frage bezog sich auf ein anderes Bike  !


----------



## tgs (8. Juni 2020)

Ich habe jetzt bestimmt schon drei Jahre einen Speci-Felgen LRS an der Wand hängen.
Leider wartet er vergeblich, wieder ans FatBoy montiert zu werden.... Zumindest an meines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Familybikers (9. Juni 2020)

Meins hängt auch an der Wand ?


----------



## Fatster (9. Juni 2020)

Familybikers schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1061535
> Mein hängt auch an der Wand ?



?
Ich würde sofort die Scheidungspapiere in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. ??


----------



## Familybikers (9. Juni 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> ?
> Ich würde sofort die Scheidungspapiere in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. ??





Bei uns herrscht Waffengleichheit ?


----------



## nordstadt (9. Juni 2020)

Ist aber unfähr deine Frau nur mit einem Pedal fahren zu lassen.


----------



## hw_doc (9. Juni 2020)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Ist aber unfähr deine Frau nur mit einem Pedal fahren zu lassen.



Hat vielleicht ne Titanachse im Fuß...  B)


----------



## Allgaeufex (9. Juni 2020)

nordstadt schrieb:


> Ist aber unfähr deine Frau nur mit einem Pedal fahren zu lassen.



Könnte ja sein , das er ihr sonst nicht mehr nach kommt


----------



## BigJohn (10. Juni 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> Ich würde sofort die Scheidungspapiere in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. ??


Da musst du wohl Prioritäten setzen...

Jeder geht mit seinem Zeug anders um, aber ich hätte gar keine Lust drauf, meine MTBs so gründlich sauber zu machen.


----------



## Deepmudder (10. Juni 2020)

Fatster schrieb:


> ?
> Ich würde sofort die Scheidungspapiere in die Hand gedrückt bekommen. ??


Meine Frau findet das voll O.K. wenn ich mich erst mal kurz ausruhe bevor ich sauber mache...


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo mal hier in die Runde,
ich bin mit meinem Fatboy die letzen 3 J ca 9000 km gedudelt u andauernd geht mein Tretlager(ist schon das 4-5 Lager) RACE FACE  PF30 External Seal 73 mm für CINCH System kaputt das letzte hat eine Laufleistung von ca 500 km u war letztes WE trotz genügen Fett u Schmierstoffe schon wieder fest.
???
Kann mir mal Jemand einen Tipp diesbezüglich geben oder etwas empfehlen mein "BikeDealer" sagte nur Hope Keramik-Lager ist 3 mal so teuer u hält auch nicht länger hat Jemand Erfahrung oder nee Lösung...

Danke

LG
5RitzelTom


----------



## hw_doc (16. Juni 2020)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Hallo mal hier in die Runde,
> ich bin mit meinem Fatboy die letzen 3 J ca 9000 km gedudelt u andauernd geht mein Tretlager(ist schon das 4-5 Lager) RACE FACE  PF30 External Seal 73 mm für CINCH System kaputt das letzte hat eine Laufleistung von ca 500 km u war letztes WE trotz genügen Fett u Schmierstoffe schon wieder fest.
> ???
> Kann mir mal Jemand einen Tipp diesbezüglich geben oder etwas empfehlen mein "BikeDealer" sagte nur Hope Keramik-Lager ist 3 mal so teuer u hält auch nicht länger hat Jemand Erfahrung oder nee Lösung...
> ...



Müsste auch was in relativ preiswert von Rotor geben. Die Race Face-Lager gelten als wenig zuverlässig.
Ansonsten finden sich hier im Faden sicherlich Hinweise auf taugliche Austauschlager für die verpressten Schalen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Starter77 (16. Juni 2020)

Das original verbaute RaceFace aus meinem Blackborow GX 2x10 funktioniert seit über 6000km in Dreck, Staub und Salz ohne Probleme.

Aber zur Frage: Rotor Stahl ?
Im ICT verbaut, seit über 2000km problemlos.


----------



## BigJohn (17. Juni 2020)

Ich fahre mein Rotor-Lager am Pendelrad bald 20.000km (ganzjährig ohne Pflege), daher kann ich mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen.


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (17. Juni 2020)

dann werde ich mir mal das Rotor Lager Press Fit für meinen Fatboy als nächstes bestellen u ausgiebig testen  ,gibt es eine vielleicht Bestelladresse von einem günstigen "Dealer"ich danke Euch u werde EUCH AUF DEM aktuellen Stand informieren.

LG


----------



## Berganbeter (21. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Berganbeter (21. Juni 2020)

Und noch eine Frage: ist es normal das das Hinterrad leicht aussermittig ist?


----------



## monkeyfat (8. Juli 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,

vieleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Meine originalen Lagerschalen sind hinüber. Bei Specialized gibt es die S110400005 aber nicht mehr. Was kann ich für welche verwenden?
Ich habe ein Fatboy MJ 2015 mit der originalen Samox Kurbel.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## hw_doc (8. Juli 2020)

monkeyfat schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> vieleicht kann mir hier jemand helfen. Meine originalen Lagerschalen sind hinüber. Bei Specialized gibt es die S110400005 aber nicht mehr. Was kann ich für welche verwenden?
> Ich habe ein Fatboy MJ 2015 mit der originalen Samox Kurbel.
> ...



Diese Info wiederholt sich hier alle paar Seiten...


----------



## Fatster (8. Juli 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Diese Info wiederholt sich hier alle paar Seiten...



Ja schon, aber es fragt doch jedesmal jemand Anderer


----------



## monkeyfat (8. Juli 2020)

Ok dann hab ich was übersehen. Ich hab den Faden bis 2016 durchgeschaut. Da ich von den ganzen Standards und Adaptern keine Ahnung habe, habe ich nachgefragt. Lager habe ich ja, nur die Kunststoffschalen fehlen mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hw_doc (8. Juli 2020)

monkeyfat schrieb:


> Ok dann hab ich was übersehen. Ich hab den Faden bis 2016 durchgeschaut. Da ich von den ganzen Standards und Adaptern keine Ahnung habe, habe ich nachgefragt. Lager habe ich ja, nur die Kunststoffschalen fehlen mir.



Ist ein "ganz normales" Pressfit-Innenlager für 30 mm-Achsen, nichts Fatbike-Spezifisches. Daher ist dein Gesuch vielleicht besser im allgemeinen Bereich aufgehoben, ggf. mal im Suche-Bereich posten.
Vielleicht liest ja hier noch jemand mit, der seine alten Schalen mitsamt (defekter?) Lager zerstörungsfrei ausgebaut und eingelagert hat. Ansonsten kostet ein komplettes Rotor-Lager (siehe letzte Tipps dazu) auch nicht die Welt und Du hast im Fall des Falles Ersatz liegen.


----------



## projekt (8. Juli 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> Vielleicht liest ja hier noch jemand mit, der seine alten Schalen mitsamt (defekter?) Lager zerstörungsfrei ausgebaut und eingelagert hat.



Hallo, ich könnte auch ein Set der Kunstoffschalen brauchen, leider ist bei einer der Rand abgeschert.

Gruß projekt


----------



## Waldemir (27. Juli 2020)

Dieser Thread hat mittlerweile 123 Seiten, man verzeihe mir, nicht alles gelesen zu haben, daher stelle ich einfach mal meine Frage, auf die mir auch Google keine Antwort gab: Kann die Original-Felge einer Fatboy SE (vom Vorgänger im November 2015 gekauft), mit vertretbarem Aufwand tublessready gemacht werden? Also  nur mit Tubeless-Band, -Ventil und -Milch? Reicht der Kompressor einer Tankstelle?


----------



## hw_doc (27. Juli 2020)

Waldemir schrieb:


> Dieser Thread hat mittlerweile 123 Seiten, man verzeihe mir, nicht alles gelesen zu haben, daher stelle ich einfach mal meine Frage, auf die mir auch Google keine Antwort gab: Kann die Original-Felge einer Fatboy SE (vom Vorgänger im November 2015 gekauft), mit vertretbarem Aufwand tublessready gemacht werden? Also  nur mit Tubeless-Band, -Ventil und -Milch? Reicht der Kompressor einer Tankstelle?



Schau mal im hiesigen Tubeless-Thread, der sollte überschaubarer sein und die Stout-Felgen wurden dort sicher mehr als dreimal erwähnt.


----------



## Basilisk (27. Juli 2020)

Waldemir schrieb:


> Dieser Thread hat mittlerweile 123 Seiten, man verzeihe mir, nicht alles gelesen zu haben, daher stelle ich einfach mal meine Frage, auf die mir auch Google keine Antwort gab: Kann die Original-Felge einer Fatboy SE (vom Vorgänger im November 2015 gekauft), mit vertretbarem Aufwand tublessready gemacht werden? Also  nur mit Tubeless-Band, -Ventil und -Milch? Reicht der Kompressor einer Tankstelle?


Schal mal nach den Begriffen Gorillatape oder Silotape anstelle Tubeless-Band. Wenn das die Standardfelge des Fatboy ist sollte es damit gehen. Fahre so auch schon seit gut 2 Jahren Tubeless ohne Probleme, obwohl die Felge dafür eigentlich nicht freigegeben ist. Natürlich immer auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Waldemir (27. Juli 2020)

Basilisk schrieb:


> Schal mal nach den Begriffen Gorillatape oder Silotape anstelle Tubeless-Band. Wenn das die Standardfelge des Fatboy ist sollte es damit gehen. Fahre so auch schon seit gut 2 Jahren Tubeless ohne Probleme, obwohl die Felge dafür eigentlich nicht freigegeben ist. Natürlich immer auf eigene Gefahr.


Welche Dichtmilch nimmst du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basilisk (28. Juli 2020)

Stans, Schwalbe bzw. seit kurzem Finish Line. Schätze das spielt keine große Rolle.


----------



## Waldemir (28. Juli 2020)

Basilisk schrieb:


> Stans, Schwalbe bzw. seit kurzem Finish Line. Schätze das spielt keine große Rolle.



Meine Befürchtung war, dass sich manche Sorten Dichtmilch nicht vertragen mit dem Gorillatape oder Silotape.
Was soll deren Vorteil sein gegenüber dem Tubeless-Band, dass ja eigentlich speziell für diese Aufgabe entwickelt wurde?!


----------



## Basilisk (28. Juli 2020)

Der Vorteil ist die Breite, oder welches Tubeless Band bekommst Du mit 80 oder 100 mm? Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass es anders nicht geht, aber so haben einige User und ich die Felge tubeless bekommen. Nutze einfach ein wenig die Suchfunktion bzw. soweit ich weiß gibt es auch englische Youtube Tutorials zum Specialized Felgenumbau auf Tubeless.


----------



## Waldemir (28. Juli 2020)

Basilisk schrieb:


> ... Nutze einfach ein wenig die Suchfunktion bzw. soweit ich weiß gibt es auch englische Youtube Tutorials zum Specialized Felgenumbau auf Tubeless.


Volltreffer: https://m.youtube.com/results?search_query=Specialized+Fatboy+tubeless
Danke für diesen Tipp, hatte ich gar nicht dran gedacht!


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. September 2020)

Hallo ich suche??? ganz dringend eine geile gute günstige Hinterrad Narbe kann mir jemand Tipps geben Danke .
glg
TomTom


----------



## 5 Ritzel Tom (23. September 2020)

.


----------



## hw_doc (23. September 2020)

5 Ritzel Tom schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1121370Hallo ich suche??? ganz dringend eine geile gute günstige Hinterrad Narbe kann mir jemand Tipps geben Danke .
> glg
> TomTom




Nabe ohne "r" findet per Suchmaschine mehr sinnige Treffer
Sicher sein, dass Du wirklich eine (...) Nabe suchst
Für den Fall, dass Du für das Fatboy mit klassischem QR-Hinterbau, 32-Loch-Felge und "Shimano"-Freilauf suchst, könnte diese Combo funktionieren:






						Novatec, Nabe Fatbike SL Hinterrad 197/12mm Disc, 6-loch, 360g, 99,00
					

Nabe hinten, für fat Bikes 197mm, 12mm, Superlight, nur 360g




					best-bike-parts.de
				











						Novatec, Umrüstkit Fatbike 190/10mm Thrue Axle - Best Bike Parts, 9,5
					

Umbaukit für Novatec 4in1 SL Fatbike Nabe 190mm, ALU, für 10mm Achse




					best-bike-parts.de
				



Aber sicherheitshalber noch mal beim Team Kubis (BBP) anrufen und Dein konkretes Vorhaben schildern. Ich bin mir bei den Bezeichnungen nicht ganz sicher, ob das untereinander und am Ende für die Umrüstung der verlinkten Nabe auf QR tauglich ist.

Bitte nächstes Mal Deinerseits ein paar Infos mehr, nur so kann man Dir zielführend helfen.


----------



## nitrofoska (23. September 2020)

Meine Wahl ( wenn meine original Speci Nabe mal aufgibt ) 
wäre diese...

XD Variante: 









						Hope, Nabe Hinterrad, Pro 4 Fatsno 190mm/QR, XD, schwarz - Best Bike
					

Fat Bike Hinterradnabe, XX Freilauf, 6-Loch, 32 Loch, 379g




					best-bike-parts.de
				




Shimano Variante: 






						Hope, Nabe Hinterrad, Pro 4 Fatsno 190mm/QR, 10s Steel, schwarz, 209,
					

Fat Bike Hinterradnabe, 10/11s Freilauf Stahl, 6-Loch, 32 Loch, 420g




					best-bike-parts.de
				




Mein FatBoy Pro hat einen XD Freilauf. Ich weiß leider nicht auswendig wie das beim Expert Modell ist. 

Nicht ganz günstig aber IMHO Ihr Geld wert. 

Gruß


----------



## Fatster (23. September 2020)

„... geil, gut, günstig ...“
Darauf hatte Tom Ritchey schon die entsprechende Antwort 😜👋

Fürs Expert mit 190mm QR wäre meine Antwort wäre wie folgt:

Geil und gut: Hope
Gut und günstig: Novatec / Specialized
Geil und günstig: Gebrauchte Hope


----------



## Deleted337898 (23. September 2020)

Eine Alternative für rauh laufende Nabe wäre die Rillenkugellager (2 oder 4 St.) auszutauschen statt Neu zu kaufen. Specialized/Formula Nabe mit QR 190 sind schwer zu bekommen aber Rillenkugellager gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Und man kann entscheiden welche Qualität die Lager haben sollen..
Die Do it yourself Methode Ist mit Arbeit und Aufwand verbunden.... Oder man hat einen Schrauber zur Hand.
Das ist wäre nicht nur günstig sondern auch next level.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fatster (23. September 2020)

1fattie schrieb:


> Eine Alternative für rauh laufende Nabe wäre die Rillenkugellager (2 oder 4 St.) auszutauschen statt Neu zu kaufen. Specialized/Formula Nabe mit QR 190 sind schwer zu bekommen aber Rillenkugellager gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Und man kann entscheiden welche Qualität die Lager haben sollen..
> Die Do it yourself Methode Ist mit Arbeit und Aufwand verbunden.... Oder man hat einen Schrauber zur Hand.
> Das ist wäre nicht nur günstig sondern auch next level.



Aber was, wenn gar nicht (nur) die Lager durch sind? 
Gäbe ja auch noch andere Gründe, ne neue Nabe brauchen wollen zu müssen.


----------



## Basilisk (23. September 2020)

Also ich habe mir nachdem ich zweimal  innerhalb eines Jahres den Freilauf der Specialized Nabe kaputtgetreten habe. (Da waren sogar Kugeln des Lagers halbiert!die Hope Nabe verbaut und seitdem ist Ruhe.  Zumindest was die Nabenprobleme angeht, der Freilauf kann gut als Klingelersatz herhalten


----------



## nitrofoska (24. September 2020)

Basilisk schrieb:


> Also ich habe mir nachdem ich zweimal  innerhalb eines Jahres den Freilauf der Specialized Nabe kaputtgetreten habe. (Da waren sogar Kugeln des Lagers halbiert!die Hope Nabe verbaut und seitdem ist Ruhe.  Zumindest was die Nabenprobleme angeht, der Freilauf kann gut als Klingelersatz herhalten




Hehe das Stimmt, mit dem HOPE Freilauf und Fetten Reifen hören dich die Wanderer schon immer von weitem  

Aber die Naben sind top.


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. Dezember 2020)

Da mein ältester Sohn nun auch ein Fatboy besitzt bekommt er von mir noch ne XT 11-46 verpasst die in der Restekiste liegt.

Meine Frage hierzu. Ist die KB Aufnahme der Samox Kurbel ganz normal 64 BCD? Oder irgendwas exotisches?


----------



## hw_doc (26. Dezember 2020)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Da mein ältester Sohn nun auch ein Fatboy besitzt bekommt er von mir noch ne XT 11-46 verpasst die in der Restekiste liegt.
> 
> Meine Frage hierzu. Ist die KB Aufnahme der Samox Kurbel ganz normal 64 BCD? Oder irgendwas exotisches?



104! Ansonsten mal ausmessen?


----------



## Schafmuhkuh (26. Dezember 2020)

hw_doc schrieb:


> 104! Ansonsten mal ausmessen?



Das kleine KB hat doch 64 oder?!
Auf den 104er soll nen Bashring drauf


----------



## hw_doc (26. Dezember 2020)

Schafmuhkuh schrieb:


> Das kleine KB hat doch 64 oder?!
> Auf den 104er soll nen Bashring drauf



Si.
Hab eventuell noch ein 30er NW für 64 zu liegen...


----------



## Starter77 (13. März 2021)

Starter77 schrieb:


> Das original verbaute RaceFace aus meinem Blackborow GX 2x10 funktioniert seit über 6000km in Dreck, Staub und Salz ohne Probleme.
> 
> Aber zur Frage: Rotor Stahl ?
> Im ICT verbaut, seit über 2000km problemlos.


Ich zitiere mich einmal selbst:
Rotor Stahl heute beim ICT bei ziemlich genau 3000km getauscht. Beide liefen rauh, das auf der Antriebsseite war schlimmer.

Habe wieder Rotor Stahl eingebaut.

Raceface im GX 2x10 Salsa jetzt über 7000km, laufen auch rauh, gehen aber noch. Die im Blackborow 1 1500km ist die Antriebsseite fertig. Da werde ich auch Rotor Lager einbauen.


----------

